# اقتراح مشروع كامل



## شرف الديلمي (3 أغسطس 2012)

اخواني واخواتي المهندسين والمهندسات اعضاء المنتدى ...اود ان اقترح عليكم ماذا لو نقوم بتصميم منشأ بشكل كامل من الاساسات الى السقف وتحليله على الزلازل او الرياح باستخدام البرامج الهندسية ...حيث سنقوم بذلك بشكل جماعي ابتداءً من 15 رمضان الى يوم عشية العيد ...لن نعتمد تصميم اوتحليل دقيق ,بل سيكون بشكل مقبول وسريع الهدف منه تدريب المهندس على تصميم المشاريع الانشائية بالكامل ...طبعا ستكون الفئة المستهدفة من المهندسين هم متوسطي وقليلي الخبرة ...وسنعتمد على الاخوة الخبراء والمشرفين على مراجعتة ومراقبة التصميم للتعليق على الاخطاء ..
المنشأ المطلوب يجب ان يكون منشأ عالي (برج سكني او اداري ...الخ) 
ويمكننا احضار المخططات والبدء بعد موافقتكم على المشروع ....
فأذا كان لديكم اي اقتراحات او تعليقات ارجوا ان تضعوها ,فالهدف من هذا هو الدخول في مشروع كامل ومتابعته من البداية والاستفادة من اراء وتعليقات الخبراء ....ولن يكون هناك قيود او شروط فالمجال مفتوح للجميع .....ويمكننا في نهاية المشروع ان نعمل تقييم لكل المشاركين تقوم بة لجنه مكونة من خبراء المنتدى لكي يعرف كل مهندس اخطاءة ويتعلم منها ويعرف مدى مشاركتة بالمشروع ...
ارجوا الرد من الجميع

--------------

المعماري على الرابط ادناه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=82713&d=1344290819


----------



## hema81 (3 أغسطس 2012)

فكرة ممتازة برجاء البدء فية مباشرة لان الفائدة ستكون كبيرة باذن الله وارجو البدء برفع المخططات المعمارية


----------



## usama_usama2003 (3 أغسطس 2012)

فكره رائعه .. ارفق المخططات


----------



## محمد عسر (3 أغسطس 2012)

فكرة جميلة بس عايزين نوحد المعماري ونوحد المطلوب يعني كام دور وكام بدروم وهكذا علشان نبدأ نقارن النتائج


----------



## doha_4all (3 أغسطس 2012)

ادعم الفكره بشده و اقترح مخطط تم ارفاقه فى المنتدى منذ يومين و سأقوم بارفاقه فى مشاركتى بعد اذن العضو المحترم الذى قدمه للمنتد كما اقترح عمل بدرومين و 20 طابق 
2 basement + 20 typical story
و استخدام برنامج الايتابس لحل المنشأ 
و استخدام برنامج safe 12 لحل البلاطات و اللبشه على الخوازيق
و الاتفاق على اصدار معين من البرنامجين لعمل models عليهم لتمكين باقى الاعضاء من فتح الملفات 
و تقبلوا مرورى و شكرا

final.rar​
​


----------



## doha_4all (3 أغسطس 2012)

اقتراح اخر و هو الاعتماد على احد الاكواد العالميه فى التصميم لتقريب وجهات النظر بين المشاركين
​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (3 أغسطس 2012)

سبحان الله ..
نفس الفكرة كنت اراسل المهندس اسامة نوارة والمهندسة فاطمة المهاجرة بخصوصها وكنا نبحث مخطط معماري لطرحه ..
على بركة الله ..
معكم واسجل موافقة المهندس اسامة والمهندسة فاطمة ايضا نيابة عنهم...
اهم شيء لا نريد كلام نظري ولا خلفيات اكاديمية طويلة..نريد انجاز عمل حقيقي وكانه مشروع مطلوب انجازه لمكتب 
بانتظار اي شخص يتبرع لنا بالمخططات وحبذا لو كانت لمبنى عالي نوعا ما ..اكثر من 8 طوابق وفي نفس الوقت يخلو من التعقيدات المعمارية


----------



## doha_4all (3 أغسطس 2012)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> بانتظار اي شخص يتبرع لنا بالمخططات وحبذا لو كانت لمبنى عالي نوعا ما ..اكثر من 8 طوابق وفي نفس الوقت يخلو من التعقيدات المعمارية



ارفقت مخطط تم طرحه فى المنتدى و نريد معرفة رايك فى المخطط


----------



## خالد الأزهري (3 أغسطس 2012)

doha_4all قال:


> ارفقت مخطط تم طرحه فى المنتدى و نريد معرفة رايك فى المخطط



بغض النظر عن رايي فانا موافق على اي مخطط طالما ان الجميع موافق عليه ..لكن نريد ان نعرف راي المهندس اسامة والمهندسة فاطمة ...


----------



## نورسين2 (3 أغسطس 2012)

فكره حلوووة وراح نستفيد منها بادن الله


----------



## pato_houssam (3 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم

إقتراح رائع لكن نود من الخبراء التركيز بعض الشيء على المفاهيم الأساسية لأن ليس بوسعهم ذكر كل شيء. ليتركوا لنا مجالا للبحث
أما بالنسبة لمدة 15 يوم فهل هي كافية لأن مع بدأ المشروع تكثر الإقتراحات و الأسئلة. و بالنسبة لفكرة التعامل مع كود عالمي فكرة ممتازة.

و في الأخير تقبلوا مني فائق الإحترام و التقدير.


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (3 أغسطس 2012)

صحيح مشرفنا خالد يبدو انك و المهندس شرف فكرتو في نفش الشيء في ان واحد البارح بس كنت تحكيلي عنها ,المهم الموضوع انطرح سواء منك او من غيرك وان شاء الله بالتوفيق وفي انتظار المخططات والاستاذ اسامة وتعقيبو عنها


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (3 أغسطس 2012)

*موافق وبشدة ويلا نبدا علطول بس الاول نحدد لجنة الاشراف واعضاء اللجنة تخش الموضوع وتوافق على ترشيحها واللجنة تنزل المخطط وعلى بركة الله *​


----------



## شرف الديلمي (3 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا لكم لتفاعلكم ....الفكرة كما قلت رائعة وستفيدنا كثيرا ....ولكن دعونا نتفق على بعض الاساسيات قبل البدء بالمشروع حتى نمشي بالتصميم بشكل منظم ومتكامل ...
1- اقترح ان نقوم بتقسيم المهام بيننا ....مثلا كل مجموعة مكونة من اثنين او ثلاثة يشتغلون قسم معين من المبنى مثلا (مجموعة السقوف , مجموعة الكمرات , مجموعة جدران القص , مجموعة الاعمدة ....)بحيث تبدأ مجموعة السقوف بالعمل ثم التي تليها ...وهكذا ..ثم يضعونه كملف في الصفحة لابداء الملاحظات علية من قبل المجموعات الاخرى مع تحديد فترة زمنية معينة لكل مجموعة لانجاز مهامها , ويمكن لكل مجموعة ان تتعاون وتقسم المهام بينها لانجازة بالشكل المطلوب .
2- يجب ان نقوم بتحديد المهندس الذي سيكون مشرفا علينا ومراقبا لنا في المشروع يصحح اخطائنا وينقذنا في حال مواجهة اي مشكلة...وانا اقترح ان يكون المهندس القدير المشرف خالد, ويفضل ان يقدم لنا المهندس خالد المخطط المعماري لانة سيكون اعلم منا بالمساقط المعقدة والبسيطة .
3- لا مشكلة بالنسبة لنسخة البرامج فيمكننا حفظ الملفات بالنسخة التي نريدها , ولا اختلاف بالكود ...فالتصميم لا يتأثر بدرجة كبيرة بنوع الكود..
شكرا لكم ومنتظر الرد من المهندس خالد وبقية الاخوة المهندسين


----------



## elnino (4 أغسطس 2012)

فكرة ممتازة جدااااااااااا بس يا ريت يشترك فيها اكبر عدد علشان تتعد الافكار ونستفيد اكتر


----------



## boushy (4 أغسطس 2012)

*الفكرة ممتازة بكل تاكيد والكل يدعمها
الامر الذي نرجوه من اباطرة المنتدي من المهندسين الانشائيين ذوي الخبرة الكبيرة في مجال التصميم الانشائي ان لايبخلوا علينا بخبراتهم 
لان فكرة تصميم برج من 20 دور ليست بالامر الهين لذا بدون الخبرات الكبيرة لن تكون هنالك فائدة تزكر وياريت الناس تتعمق شديد فيه و تحاول ان لاتربط الفكرة بمدي زمني محدد 
لانه حتي المهندسين الانشائيين زوي الخبرات و الذي من الممكن ان يوجد معهم في المكتب دكاترة وبروفات لا يمكن ان ينجزوا هذه الفكرة في مدي زمني محدد اذ ان التصميم يعاد كذا مرة لاجل ان يكون جاهز كمخططات نهائية 
شاكر لكم الفكرة الممتازة 

*


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (4 أغسطس 2012)

يا ريت يا بشمهندسين علشان الناس اللى لسه فى الكليه يستفادوا 

*بس من راى حاجة مهمة جدا يا ريت تشتغلوا على الساب بس برنامج عام كل الناس عارفة ومتعلمه اكيد قبل سيف و ايتابس *


----------



## ibrahim mohamd (4 أغسطس 2012)

انا مواااااااااااااااااااااااااافق وبالمناسبه انا مشروع تخرجي كان منشا سكني 13 دور ولسه المعلومااات حاضره ف ذهني فياريت نتوكل ع الله وان شاء الله تعم الفائده


----------



## marshal111 (4 أغسطس 2012)

فكرة كويسة جدا ومعاكم ان شاء الله


----------



## هاندي1 (4 أغسطس 2012)

انا اود الانضمام اليكم ... تحياتي


----------



## أسامه نواره (4 أغسطس 2012)

*على بركة الله ولكن المخططات والرسومات المرفقه هى لمبنى مكون من 11 دور وبالتالى لو تم تصميمها على 20 دور سوف تصبح غير امنه 
بالنسه للمخططات هى كمسطح كبير نسبى سوف يأخذ بعض المجهود فى رسمه على اى برنامج ولكنه به بعض من الافكار والمشاكل التى سوف تدخلنا فى مناقشات مفيده
كان الافضل عدم وجود حل انشائى للمبنى حتى تعم الفائده اكثر فى المقترحات للانظمه الانشائيه المختلفه للاسقف والاعمده وحوائط القص والاطارات والتى بها يتم حل المنشأ كاملا 
بالقطع مبنى مكون من 20 دور لابد أن يكون به بدروم(قبو) أو اكثر وكذلك دور ميزانيين وتجارى وادوار متكرره مختلفه فى المساقط المعماريه مما يزيد من المناقشات فى وضع الاعمده وحركة السيارات 
هناك معلومات اساسيه لابد من تحديدها اولا وهى :-
1- اجهاد التربه وقيمة ال subgrade modulus والهبوط المسموح للاساسات والاتوتاد (الخوازيق) pile
2- القطاع الرأسى المعمارى لتحديد الارتفاعات 
3- تحديد الكود الذى سوف نستخدمه فى تصميم قطاعات الخرسانه وكود الرياح والزلازل وكذلك المنطقه التى يوجد بها المبنى والتى تحدد الشده الزلزاليه وكذلك سرعة الرياح 
هذه بعض الافكار والمتطلبات السريعه واترك اى افكار اخرى لاى من الزملاء الى ان يتم التوافق عليها واذا كان لاحد رسومات اخرى فلا مانع للمفاضله لاختيار الافضل منها 
تقبلوا تحياتى *


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (4 أغسطس 2012)

*ياريت لو المشروع مش موجود التصميم الانشائى بتاعة عشان الاستفادة *​


----------



## doha_4all (4 أغسطس 2012)

اولا- اقترح المهندس خالد الازهرى و المهندسه فاطمه المهاجره و المهندس اسامه نواره هما لجنة الاشراف على المشروع لما لهم من خبره واضحه فى هذا المجال اما فريق العمل ف الموضوع متاح لمن يريد الانضمام 
-هنالك مقترح اخير ان شاء الله بعد اتمام الانتهاء منه عمل فيديوهات لشرح تصميم المنشأ و تمثيله على البرامج الهندسيه لافادة من تعذر عليه الانضمام و رفعها على اليوتيوب على قناه خاصه بالملتقى لتكون هى نواة القناه للشروحات باذن الله
-اما المنطقه الزلزاليه فهى تخص فريق واحد بعينه يتم الاتفاق فيما بينهم عليها

-واخيرا من لديه مخططات مقرتحه ارجو منه سرعة عرضها للبدء فى العمل ان شاء الله على اقصى تقدير غدا باذن الله

​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (4 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم
اولا: فرق شاسع بين خبرتي وخبرة الاساتذة فلا زلت استفيد وخطئي اكثر من صوابي ...لذلك افضل ان اكون عضو مشارك كغيري ونترك التصحيح والاشراف للمهندس اسامة نوارة والمهندسة فاطمة ومن يرغب من الاساتذة الكبار ...
ثانيا:
بالنسبة للمخططات فجار البحث عن مخطط ابسط حتى نبتعد عن التعقيدات المترتبة على عدم الانتظام وحتى يتكون لدينا احساس بالاحمال المنتقلة الى الاعمدة...اتصلت على احد الزملاء المعماريين ووعد بتوفير مخطط جزاه الله خيرا ... اذا توفرت مخططات ابسط فالحمد لله والا بدانا علي الموجود الان ....
ثالثا
بالنسبة للكودات فاستخدم الكود البريطاني تحديدا bs8110 وللرياح cp3 ...في العادة لا نحتاج للعمل على الزلازل لكن للفائدة فيمكن التطبيق على الibc ....


----------



## egsaadelshemy (4 أغسطس 2012)

*توكلوا على الله وابدأو
و نرجو ان يكون الشرح مفصل و شامل
*


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (4 أغسطس 2012)

*انا مع راى المهندس خالد من ناحية ان نشوف مخطط ابسط علشان النمذجة ومشاكلها

لو برج زى اللى المهندس محمد مرسى كان بيقوم بالشرح علية 

بالنسبة للاكواد هل فية حرية فى اختيار الكود اللى العضو يحب يشتغل بية ولا فية شى ملزم

ونحن فى انتظار المخطط من المهندس خالد *​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (4 أغسطس 2012)

boushy قال:


> *الفكرة ممتازة بكل تاكيد والكل يدعمها
> الامر الذي نرجوه من اباطرة المنتدي من المهندسين الانشائيين ذوي الخبرة الكبيرة في مجال التصميم الانشائي ان لايبخلوا علينا بخبراتهم
> لان فكرة تصميم برج من 20 دور ليست بالامر الهين لذا بدون الخبرات الكبيرة لن تكون هنالك فائدة تزكر وياريت الناس تتعمق شديد فيه و تحاول ان لاتربط الفكرة بمدي زمني محدد
> لانه حتي المهندسين الانشائيين زوي الخبرات و الذي من الممكن ان يوجد معهم في المكتب دكاترة وبروفات لا يمكن ان ينجزوا هذه الفكرة في مدي زمني محدد اذ ان التصميم يعاد كذا مرة لاجل ان يكون جاهز كمخططات نهائية
> ...



بوشي سلامات ياخ وكل عام وانتم بخير ...
اتفق مع المهندس بوشي ....تصميم برج من 20 طابق صعب وخاصة ان الفترة المتاحة وجيزة ...لازلت على رايي اننا لا نتجاوز 8 طوابق لعدة اسباب
اولا : هذا النوع هو الشائع من المباني ..فاستغلال فرصة مشاركة اساتذتنا فيه اولى من المباني العالية
ثانيا: حتى يتكون لدينا الحس الهندسي بطبيعة هذا النوع من المباني وتسليحه ...لا يخفاكم ان الابراج العالية سيكون الهم الاكبر فيها الرياح والزلازل وهي مواضيع متقدمة بالنسبة لمتوسطي الخبرة والمبتدئين ...
ثالثا الزمن المتاح بسيط والمخططات المطلوبة كثيرة ..اظن انه مطلوب ايضا اخراج اللوحات وهذه تاخذ زمن اكثر من التصميم نفسه ....لذلك الافضل ان نشتغل على مبنى عادي ...


----------



## heno9 (4 أغسطس 2012)

كله هيقول فكره رائعة وجزاك الله خيرا و الكلام اللي المنتدي اتملي بيه دا
كام واحد عرض الفكره تصميم مشروع كامل بالبرامج الإنشائية و قنبلة الموسم ومش عارف ايه و يجي في نص الدورة و يخلع
اتمني من كل قلبي انه تكون شئ جديد و لكن أن بقترح أن الدورة يقوم بها مجموعه من الأشخاص مش شخص واحد يزل أبونا علشان يرفع فيديو أو يمن علينا بعلمه 
يالا اهو قائمة المواضيع المثبته ما زادتش من فتره
مع دعائي لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (4 أغسطس 2012)

heno9 قال:


> كله هيقول فكره رائعة وجزاك الله خيرا و الكلام اللي المنتدي اتملي بيه دا
> كام واحد عرض الفكره تصميم مشروع كامل بالبرامج الإنشائية و قنبلة الموسم ومش عارف ايه و يجي في نص الدورة و يخلع
> اتمني من كل قلبي انه تكون شئ جديد و لكن أن بقترح أن الدورة يقوم بها مجموعه من الأشخاص مش شخص واحد يزل أبونا علشان يرفع فيديو أو يمن علينا بعلمه
> يالا اهو قائمة المواضيع المثبته ما زادتش من فتره
> مع دعائي لكم بالتوفيق



متهيالى ان حضرتك متعبتش نفسك عشان تقرأ الموضوع انت حكمت على الامر دون معرفة ما هو الامر نفسة

الفكرة كلها يا بشمهندس ان هنزل مخطط معمارى والاعضاء يتباروا فى التصميم للمبنى بحيث الكل يستفيد


----------



## heno9 (4 أغسطس 2012)

انا الصراحة مقرأتش الموضوع يا بشمهندس لأني للأسف ياما تابعت دورات لناس محترمين هنا كتير و زي ما قولت يجي في النص و يخلع
و انا لم أقصد شئ ويبدو أنك نسيت أخر ردي بالدعاء بالتوفيق


----------



## محمد عسر (4 أغسطس 2012)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> بوشي سلامات ياخ وكل عام وانتم بخير ...
> اتفق مع المهندس بوشي ....تصميم برج من 20 طابق صعب وخاصة ان الفترة المتاحة وجيزة ...لازلت على رايي اننا لا نتجاوز 8 طوابق لعدة اسباب
> اولا : هذا النوع هو الشائع من المباني ..فاستغلال فرصة مشاركة اساتذتنا فيه اولى من المباني العالية
> ثانيا: حتى يتكون لدينا الحس الهندسي بطبيعة هذا النوع من المباني وتسليحه ...لا يخفاكم ان الابراج العالية سيكون الهم الاكبر فيها الرياح والزلازل وهي مواضيع متقدمة بالنسبة لمتوسطي الخبرة والمبتدئين ...
> ثالثا الزمن المتاح بسيط والمخططات المطلوبة كثيرة ..اظن انه مطلوب ايضا اخراج اللوحات وهذه تاخذ زمن اكثر من التصميم نفسه ....لذلك الافضل ان نشتغل على مبنى عادي ...



بشمهندس خالد كل ميزيد الارتفاع كل متزيد المشاكل وبالتالي تزداد الاستفادة فعشرين دور وبدرومين مبدايا كويس خصوصا ان مش مطلوب حمامات سباحة فوق او مهبط طائرات وانا شايف ان اسبوعين من استلام المعماري كافية جداجدا 
وعلشان الاكواد والاختلافات نحاول نخلي الناس تشتغل علي الايتاب بال response spectrum باستخدام ubc97
واحنا في انتظار المعماري من سيادتكم ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## خالد الأزهري (4 أغسطس 2012)

محمد عسر قال:


> بشمهندس خالد كل ميزيد الارتفاع كل متزيد المشاكل وبالتالي تزداد الاستفادة وانا شايف ان اسبوعين من استلام المعماري كافية جداجدا
> وعلشان الاكواد والاختلافات نحاول نخلي الناس تشتغل علي الايتاب بال response spectrum باستخدام ubc97
> واحنا في انتظار المعماري من سيادتكم ولكم جزيل الشكر



مرحبا اخي الكريم...
الاستفادة ستزيد نعم لكن في نفس الوقت الصعوبة ستزيد ولاحظ اننا مبتدئين لسه ...على كل حال لا مانع لدي طالما ان الجميع متفق على ان يكون مبنى عالي ...
بالنسبة للاكواد كل شخص يشتغل بالكود الذي يعرفه واذا وجدت اختلافات كبيرة فنتناقش حولها ...بالمرة ناخد فكرة عن كودات جديدة فلا اظن انه اشكال ....

---
بالنسبة لطريقة التحليل على الزلازل ..بحسب ما اعرف فهي تتحدد بحسب تصنيف المبنى SDC ..وتصنيف المبنى بحسب نوع التربة (وتحديدا Ss وS1) اضافة لاهمية المبنى I بعد ذلك نستطيع اختيار الطريقة المناسبة للتحليل بحسب الرسم ادناه (مبني على كود 2000 وهو قريب من ubc)




يعني اذا كان المبنى التصنيف له A,B or C فلن نحتاج الى تحليله ديناميكيا وانما نكتفي بالطرق الستاتيكية ..اذا كان تصنيفه D or F اذا كان غير منتظم وارتفاعه اكثر من خمس طوابق او منتظم وارتفاعه عالي عندها فقط نلجا الى التجليل الديناميكي وله عدة طرق من طيف الاستجابة كما تفضلتم ...
الذي اقصده ان تحديد طريقة التحليل سابقة لاوانها


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (4 أغسطس 2012)

*خلينا نبدا على بركة الله ومنتظرين المعمارى يا بشمهندس خالد
*​


----------



## م / خالد البنا (4 أغسطس 2012)

اود ان اشترك معكم ولكنى طالب سألتحق بالفرقه الرابعه ان شاء الله وليس لدى خبره بالاكواد ولازلت تحت خط المبتدئين ^_^

فهل استطيع ان اشترك ؟؟؟

الحمد لله استطيع ان اتعامل مع كافه برامج التحليل والتصميم 

وارجو ان استفيد من خبرات الاعضاء الكرام ^_^​


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (4 أغسطس 2012)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اولا: فرق شاسع بين خبرتي وخبرة الاساتذة فلا زلت استفيد وخطئي اكثر من صوابي ...لذلك افضل ان اكون عضو مشارك كغيري ونترك التصحيح والاشراف للمهندس اسامة نوارة والمهندسة فاطمة ومن يرغب من الاساتذة الكبار ...
> ثانيا:
> بالنسبة للمخططات فجار البحث عن مخطط ابسط حتى نبتعد عن التعقيدات المترتبة على عدم الانتظام وحتى يتكون لدينا احساس بالاحمال المنتقلة الى الاعمدة...اتصلت على احد الزملاء المعماريين ووعد بتوفير مخطط جزاه الله خيرا ... اذا توفرت مخططات ابسط فالحمد لله والا بدانا علي الموجود الان ....
> ...


السلام عليكم 
انا ممكن اعطي وجهة نظر في التصميم لان كما تعلم م خالد انا استخدم bael مقتبس من eurocode معنديش فكرة على الكود الي راح تستخدموه يعني الاستاذ اسامة هو الي حيشرف وانا اكيد لو اقدر ادخل في الشيء مش حتردد


----------



## hema81 (4 أغسطس 2012)

ياريت لو يكون هناك تنوع فى انواع البلاطات المستخدمة فى المبنى يعنى flat slab و solid slab و hollow block حتى يمكن الاستفادة والاطلاع على طريقة تصميم النوعيات الثلاثة الاساسية للبلاطات وكمان سيتم معرفة طريقة تمثيلها بعد كدا فى 3d model لان الكثير من الاستاذة الافاضل الذين يقومون بالشرح فى المنتدى يكون التركز الاكبر لهم على نظام واحد وهو flat slab واتمنى ان يتم البدء وان يكون هذا المشروع مرجع لكل مهندس مبتدى ينفعة فى حياتة العملية باذن الله.....وشكرا


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (4 أغسطس 2012)

فكره جيده وننتظر والمخطط انا شفته ودا مخطط كويس جداااا


----------



## Eng.mohamed sh3lan (4 أغسطس 2012)

*فكرة رائعه وهنستفسد كتير اووووووووووووووووووى*

فكرة رائعه وهنستفسد كتير اووووووووووووووووووى


----------



## أسامه نواره (4 أغسطس 2012)

اعتقد أنه يجب تجهيز بعض الحسابات الانشائيه الضروريه الى أن يتم الاتفاق على اللوحات المعماريه وادعو كل مهندس للكتابه والمشاركه حتى تعم الفائده ونتدارس الاخطاء وهى كالاتى :-
1- وزن المتر المربع الرأسى من الحوائط سمك 12 سم , 25 سم مره ultimate للحساب اليدوى ومره working لادخالها على البرامج الانشائيه مع تحديد كثافة ونوع الطوب المستخدم فى المبانى 
2- وزن المتر المربع الرأسى من المبانى على الواجهات الخارجيه فى حالة استخدام تشطيبات الرخام أو الجرانيت 
3 - الاحمال التى سوف نستخدمها مثل الحمل الحى فى البلكونات والسلالم والمطابخ والحمامات وكذلك حمل تشطيبات الارضيات 
ادعو الاخوه الزملاء للتفاعل ومحاولة الرد على ماسبق 
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## boushy (4 أغسطس 2012)

- خرسانة مسلحة بركام سلیسي 2500 كجم/م

-2 احجار البناء
- جرانیت 2800 كجم/م 3
- رخام 2800 كجم/م 3
- الحجر الجیري 2700 كجم/م 3
- الحجر الرملي 2700 كجم/ م 3

طوب البناء
1800 كجم /م 3 - - طوب احمر طفلي مصمت 1600
1600 كجم/ م 3 - - طوب طفلي مثقب 1400
- طوب اسمنتي مصمت 2000 كجم/م 3
1800 كجم/م 3 - - طوب اسمنتي مفرغ 1400
- طوب جیري رملي مصمت 1850 كجم/م 3
- طوب جیري رملي مفرغ 1400 كجم/م 3
800 كجم /م 3 - - طوب جیري رملي خفیف الوزن 700
-4 بلوكات البناء
1900 كجم/م 3 - - بلوكات خرسانیة 1400
- بوكات خرسانیة مفرغة 1150 كجم/م 3
900 كجم / م 3 - - بلوكات خرسانیة بركام السیلیكا 600
- بلوكات جبسیة 950 كجم/م 3
المونة
- مونة الاسمنت 2100 كجم/م 3
- مونة الجیر 1800 كجم/ م 3
1800 كجم/ م 3 - - مونة الاسمنت والجیر 750
1800 كجم / م 3 - - مونة الجبس 1400
- مونة البیتومین بالرمل 1700 كجم / م 3
1500 كجم/ م 3 - - مونة المصیص


----------



## tristan_8431 (4 أغسطس 2012)

فكرة ممتازة ,واريد بشدة المساعدة فانا متخصص في كود الفرنسي


----------



## أسامه نواره (4 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور أخونا المهندس boushy على المعلومات السابقه ونريد أن نترجم ذلك أكثر فى تحديد نوعية الطوب وسمكه ومواصفاته الذى سوف نستخدمه فى مشروعنا فى أعمال المبانى وكذلك نوع الرخام الذى سوف نستخدمه كذلك لآن ذلك سوف نكتبه ونحدده فى اللوحات الانشائيه فى لوحة الاساسات والاعمده حتى نلزم المهندس المنفذ وكذلك المقاول بهذه المواصفات لان عدم كتابتها أو مخالفة تنفيذها يؤدى الى مشاكل بالمبنى الذى قمنا بتصميمه 
لذلك ارجو الى تحديد كل البنود وارقامها التى كتبتها فى المشاركه السابقه 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## boushy (4 أغسطس 2012)

*اذا استقرت المجموعة علي المشروع الاول اليكم تمشيش بالاوتوكاد مبدئي فقط للارضي والمتكرر ولم يتم عمل تشيك له علي الايتابس الي ان يستقر الرأي عليه ولكل من يريد عمل تشيك فالامر متروك للجميع 

http://www.4shared.com/file/IaE-yKFT/real_project_aef.html
*


----------



## moojhone (4 أغسطس 2012)

موضوع مهم ومفيد للجميع نتمنتا للجميع التوفيق


----------



## pato_houssam (4 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم 

لي رجاء في بعض الملاحظات:
1-بالنسبة لتدخل المهندسة فاطمة حول التعامل مع كود آخر BAEL فأود منها ومن جميع المهندسين الذي يتعاملون بالكود الفرنسي التنويه وذكر الملاحظات من حين لآخر لأن مع بداية المشروع تظهر بعض الفرقات إن شاء الله بمجهودات الجميع نتغلب عليها و على مشكل اللغة كون تعامل الكثير باللغة الإنجليزية بينما هناك من يتعامل باللغة الفرنسية.
2- أود من الإخوة الزملاء أن تكون التدخلات بالنسبة للكود الذي يتعاملون معه تكون بذكر الفقرة article كما فعل مشرفنا (جزاه الله كل الخير) م.خالد عندما وضع عنوان الصورة المرفقة من الكود أي figure 1-26 فله كل الشكر.
3-لي ملاحظة بخصوص ملخصات في المواضيع فمشرفنا ذكر ذلك و نظرتي أن الحمد لله المنتدى متميز يعني يوجد به كثير من المواضيع و الشروحات و الكتب .... إلخ فكون الإنضمام إلى أعضاء المنتدى لأول مرة وتصفحه للوهلة الأولى لا يستطيع المتصفح أن يجاري مواضيعه لكثرتها و لثرائها فلي طلب كوني مهندس مبتديء و ربما يتفق معي الكثيرين على ذلك أنه عند المناقشات يكون هناك وضع لملفات و شرحات للتسهيل لأن الحمد لله مهندسينا الكرام و أساتذنا لديهم الكثير منها.

أظنني أطلت عليكم بملاحظاتي فاعذروني فهي ملاحظات مهندس مبتديء
و أود أن أنتهز الفرصة لأشكر جميع القائمين على هذا المنتدى المتميز من مشرفين و أساتذة و مهندسين و أدام الله لهم الصحة و العافية إن شاء الله.


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (4 أغسطس 2012)

*يا ريت الناس تشتغل على الساب برنامج general وكل الناس عرفاه *


----------



## mhmoodtaha (4 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله​الفكره ممتازه جدا اسال الله تعالى ان تعم بها الفائده للجميع ، كما ارجو ان تقبلوني عضوا بينكم 
لي مقترح صغير وهو ان يتم تصميم المبنى كل مجموعه حسب المكان الذي تتواجد فيه بمعنى اننا في مصر سنقوم بتصميم البرج كاملا بالكود المصري والاخوه في سوريا يقومو بتصميم المنشا بالكود العربي السوري والاخوه في الجزائر بالكود المتبع هناك 
والاخوه في دول الخليج يقومو بالتصميم حسب الكود المتبع وكذلك في العراق والسودان وغيرها ، ويكون هناك تنظيم في الوقت والحل بحيث نضع مده زمنيه محدده لوضع النظام الانشائي وبعد الاتفاق عليه نبدا بمرحله تصميم السقف ومن ثم مراجعه جميع الحلول معا ثم نبدا جميعا في المرحله التانيه وهي الاعمده وحوائط القص وهكذا حتى الانتهاء 
الهدف من الفكره هي معرفه مدى الفرق بين في النواتج بين اكودا التصميم المختلفه 

على بركه الله نبدأ 
بالنسبه لاستفسار م/نواره 
اقترح ان تكون الحوائط الخارجيه ان تبنى على طوبه كامله(بعرض 25سم) من الطوب الاحمر بكثافه 1.7 طن/م3 والحوائط الداخليه تبنى على نصف طوبه(بعرض 12سم ) من نفس النوعيه السابقه 
وعليه فان وزن المتر المربع من الحائط نصف طوبه =1.7*0.12=0.204 طن/م2 ويتم وضع وزن المحاره على الحوائط بسمك 2.5 سم من كل جهه حيث كثافه الخرسانه العاديه 2.2طن/م3 وبالتالي يكون اجمالي وزن المتر المربع من الحائط 0.5 طوبه =0.204+0.05*2.2=0.314 طن/م2 

اما الحائط سمك طوبه فبنفس الطريقه يكون اجمال وزن المتر المربع من الحائط = 0.25*1.7+0.05*2.2=0.535 طن/م2 

وفي حاله استخدام تشطيبات الرخام على الواجه من الخارج فنريد معرفه مقاسات الواح الرخام المستخدمه فمثلا لو استخدمنا الواح بسمك 20 مم يكون الوزن الزائد = 0.2*2.80=0.56 طن/م2 حيث ان كثافه الرخام =2.8طن/م3 حسب الكود المصري لحساب الاحمال 

اما بالنسبه للاحمال على الواقعه على الاسقف فحسب الكود المصري للاحمال يكون الحمل الحي على السقف السكني للغرف = 0.2طن/م2 ، اما السلالم والمطابخ والحمامات والبلوكونات 0.3 طن /م2 ، اما دور الميزانين فيعتبر تجاري ونزيد الحمل الحي عليه 0.4 للسلالم والبلوكونات والى 0.25لغرف المكاتب والى 0.5 اذا كان هناك ارشيف كما في الصوره المرفقه 
كما اقترح ان يكون حموله التغطيه للسقف 0.2 طن/م2 
تقبلو تحياتي 


​


----------



## civil eng 1 (4 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
الفكرة ممتازة جدا وان شاء الله يستفيد منها الكل خصوصا الطلاب اللي عدهم مشروع تخرج مثلا السنة القادمة ( انا ) 
دعائي لكم بالتوفيق.


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (4 أغسطس 2012)

boushy قال:


> *اذا استقرت المجموعة علي المشروع الاول اليكم تمشيش بالاوتوكاد مبدئي فقط للارضي والمتكرر ولم يتم عمل تشيك له علي الايتابس الي ان يستقر الرأي عليه ولكل من يريد عمل تشيك فالامر متروك للجميع
> real project aef.dxf - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download
> *




*السلام عليكم انا قرات الموضوع من الاول علشان انت حطيت لينك بهذا المشروع لكن لم اجد مشروع اتحط لغاية الان لماذا قلت اذا استقر رايكم على المشروع الاول ,ممكن ترشدني وين المشروع الاول؟*


----------



## pato_houssam (4 أغسطس 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> *السلام عليكم انا قرات الموضوع من الاول علشان انت حطيت لينك بهذا المشروع لكن لم اجد مشروع اتحط لغاية الان لماذا قلت اذا استقر رايكم على المشروع الاول ,ممكن ترشدني وين المشروع الاول؟*



السلام عليكم مهندسة فاطمة

يقصد على ما أعتقد المشروع الذي وضعه الأخ doha_4all وهو مشكور عليه في المداخلة الخامسة من الصفحة الأولى.


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (4 أغسطس 2012)

اذا كان هذا هو المشروع فانا اريد ان اعقب 
اولا الغرض من الموضوع دا هو تعلم التصميم يعني مش تعلم البرنامج ولذلك المفروض ان المهندس هو الي يختار structure مش ياخدها جاهزة 
تاني شيء على اي اساس اختير solid slab تبدو البناية RIGID كتير لذلك لا اجد سببا لختيار هذا النوع من التصاميم ,لازم المهندس المصمم يعيد النظر في structure ككل ويمكن يطلع معو تصميم احسن واقتصادي ,طول البناية حوالي 40 م لكن هذا ليس سببا لاخذ كل هذه الحوائط لبناية ب8 طوابق ويمكن ان نبرهن عليه عند عمل موديل 3D وراح نشوف كيف تتصرف البناية والسلام عليكم


----------



## boushy (4 أغسطس 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> اذا كان هذا هو المشروع فانا اريد ان اعقب
> شكرا علي المرور الجميل والمفيد
> اولا الغرض من الموضوع دا هو تعلم التصميم يعني مش تعلم البرنامج ولذلك المفروض ان المهندس هو الي يختار structure مش ياخدها جاهزة
> لم اخذ البناية جاهزة وانما هي البناية التي تم اقتراحها من قبل الاخوة الاكارم
> ...



وهذا ما نرجو ان يخرج به المهندسين كخلاصة يستفيد منها الجميع 
شاكر جدا لتعليقاتك القيمة


----------



## شرف الديلمي (4 أغسطس 2012)

*المخطط المعماري*

المشروع ياجماعة سيبدأ من الغد 5/8/2012 ولاداعي لادخال الكثير من التفصيلات التي يمكن ان تتوهنا عن الهدف الاساسي..
انا اقترح هذا المخطط بعد موافقة الاخوة المشرفين والمهندسين

arc final.rar​


----------



## شرف الديلمي (4 أغسطس 2012)

منتظرين الموافقة على المخططات من المهندسين للبدء


----------



## doha_4all (4 أغسطس 2012)

ما شاء الله المخططات ممتازه يت بشمهندس ز ان شاء الله نبدأ العمل عليها غدا ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (4 أغسطس 2012)

*دا ايضا مشروع اوضح الى حد ما 

B010.dwg - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download*​


----------



## م / خالد البنا (4 أغسطس 2012)

mhmoodtaha قال:


> على بركه الله نبدأ
> بالنسبه لاستفسار م/نواره
> اقترح ان تكون الحوائط الخارجيه ان تبنى على طوبه كامله(بعرض 25سم) من الطوب الاحمر بكثافه 1.7 طن/م3 والحوائط الداخليه تبنى على نصف طوبه(بعرض 12سم ) من نفس النوعيه السابقه
> وعليه فان وزن المتر المربع من الحائط نصف طوبه =1.7*0.12=0.204 طن/م2 ويتم وضع وزن المحاره على الحوائط بسمك 2.5 سم من كل جهه حيث كثافه الخرسانه العاديه 2.2مشاهدة المرفق 82669طن/م3 وبالتالي يكون اجمالي وزن المتر المربع من الحائط 0.5 طوبه =0.204+0.05*2.2=0.314 طن/م2
> ...



يا ترى ان شاء الله هنستقر على تلك الأحمال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## hema81 (4 أغسطس 2012)

قمت بعمل ال statical system للاقتراح الاول ولكن لم اتمكن من رفع الملف برجاء من السادة الزملاء توضيح طريقة رفع الملفات حتى اتمكن من المشاركة حيث انة بعد رفع الملف على حسابى على الميديافير ووضع الرابط فى الرد لايقبل وتظهر هذة الرسالة 


*لا يمكنك كتابة روابط قبل أن تصل عدد مشاركاتك إلى 30 مشاركه .*
Sorry.. You can not write links before you finish with 30 posts​


----------



## boushy (4 أغسطس 2012)

hema81 قال:


> قمت بعمل ال statical system للاقتراح الاول ولكن لم اتمكن من رفع الملف برجاء من السادة الزملاء توضيح طريقة رفع الملفات حتى اتمكن من المشاركة حيث انة بعد رفع الملف على حسابى على الميديافير ووضع الرابط فى الرد لايقبل وتظهر هذة الرسالة
> 
> 
> *لا يمكنك كتابة روابط قبل أن تصل عدد مشاركاتك إلى 30 مشاركه .*
> Sorry.. You can not write links before you finish with 30 posts​


الباقي لك مشاركتين اخي الكريم يمكنك بعدهم الرفع 
دور علي اي موضوعين شارك فيهم حتي ولو كلمة شكر وتقدر ترفع اي ملف


----------



## boushy (4 أغسطس 2012)

darkmetal1001 قال:


> *دا ايضا مشروع اوضح الى حد ما
> 
> B010.dwg - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download*​



افتكر هذا المبني افيد من ناحية معلومات لانه يتعرض الي centre of mass لاختيار اماكن حوائط القص بصورة افضل من الاخر والذي به تماثل تام وامكانية الاستفادة القصوي فيه اقل 
لكن اظن ان هنالك شئ ينقصه وهو تفاصيل الحوائط في الدور المتكرر بالنسبة للصالون والطعام حتي يتم تحميلها بالاحمال المطلوبة 
مشكووور علي الاقتراحين


----------



## شرف الديلمي (4 أغسطس 2012)

فعلا اخي المهندس boushy المخطط الذي احضرتة رائع جدا وانا موافق على هذا المخطط وانشاء الله نبدأ من الغد على هذا المخطط


----------



## ماسبيرو (5 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

فكرة جميلة جدا وارجو من الاخوة سرعة الاتفاق على المخطط لبدء العمل فيه وانا سعيد جدا للمشاركة فى هذه الفكرة الممتازة والله الموفق لنا جميعا


----------



## doha_4all (5 أغسطس 2012)

boushy قال:


> لكن اظن ان هنالك شئ ينقصه وهو تفاصيل الحوائط في الدور المتكرر بالنسبة للصالون والطعام حتي يتم تحميلها بالاحمال المطلوبة
> مشكووور علي الاقتراحين


الحمد لله انك قلت كدا لانى اعتقدت انى لا استطيع فهم المخططات المعماريه :d نرجو سرعة التعديل بالرجوع الى المعمارى المصمم للمبنى و اذا تعذر فيمكن اقتراح اماكن للحوائط الناقصه​


----------



## boushy (5 أغسطس 2012)

شرف الديلمي قال:


> فعلا اخي المهندس boushy المخطط الذي احضرتة رائع جدا وانا موافق على هذا المخطط وانشاء الله نبدأ من الغد على هذا المخطط



علي بركة الله


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (5 أغسطس 2012)

*انا مش فاهم اى حاجة مشروع اية اللى قصدكم علية انا حطيت مشروع عشان اخد رايكم وانتوا بتقولوا ان المشروع اللى وضعة المهندس boushy كويس وبراجع المشاركات مش شايف ان المهندس boushy وضع اى حاجة 

ياريت التوضيح *​


----------



## heno9 (5 أغسطس 2012)

الراجل رافع مخطط معماري الناس تشتغل عليه


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (5 أغسطس 2012)

*انا عارف يا بشمهندس ان فية معمارى ونشتغل علية انا متابع الموضوع من الاول 

بس فين المعمارى اللى نزل حاليا اتنين واحد فى الاول وكان متماثل ورفضناه عشان كدا 

والمعمارى التانى انا اللى حطيتة 

بلاقى ناس بتقول انهم موافقين على المعمارى اللى حطة المهندس boushy 

وانا مش شايف ان المهندس حط اى معمارى 

انا مش عايز اتاخر عنكم

ياريت الناس تفدنى بالمشروع اللى قصدهم علية *​


----------



## heno9 (5 أغسطس 2012)

انا نفسي الأراء تتوحد لأني الصراحة بدأت أتوه من تعليق كل عضو


----------



## خالد الأزهري (5 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم يا شباب
جار ارسال المخطط يا جماعة ...اربع ساعات بالكثير ويكون معكم..لا تقلقوا


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (5 أغسطس 2012)

تمام يا بشمهندس خالد وان شاء الله نبدا فيه علي طول 

واتمني من الجميع عدم الاعتراض كتيرا او نوحد الراي لان بصراحه احنا عرب ومش بنتفق بس المهم في اي حاجه نتفق علي شئ مهما كان ونبقي مع بعض 

اتمني البدء السريع وان شاء الله الشباب والمهندسين هنا هيقوموا بالواجب


----------



## hema81 (5 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
دا ال statical system للمسقط اللى قام المهندس شرف الديلمى برفعة 
Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire


----------



## شرف الديلمي (5 أغسطس 2012)

اخر كلام .....سننتظر المخطط المعماري من المهندس خالد الازهري ونبدأ بالتصميم مباشرة ....الرجاء من الاخوة المشاركين عدم الاستعجال والبدء بالتصميم لأي مخطط تلك كانت مجرد اقتراحات ...احنا سنعتمد مخطط المهندس خالد وسيعطينا اشارة البدء المهندس خالد .


----------



## خالد الأزهري (5 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم
دخلت البيت الان ...للاسف الشديد لم اتمكن اليوم من مقابلة المعاري وتاجل الموعد الى الغد... ولم يتمكن من ارساله عير النت 
على كل حال هي لوحات مبنى من 8 طوابق تقريبا يمكن ان نزيدها الى 12 طابق ..ميزتها انها منتظمة الاعمدة والتقسيم فبالتالي من السهل التعامل معها عن طريق الحساب اليدوي وفي نفس الوقت سنكتسب الاحساس بالارقام والاحمال على كل عنصر وهذا هو اهم شيء لنا كمبتدئين في رايي ...
ما ادري هل نبدا في مناقشة الاحمال وما شابه لحين توفر المخططات غدا ان شاء الله ام نعتمد احد المخططات الموجودة ؟
بانتظار ارئكم


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (5 أغسطس 2012)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> دخلت البيت الان ...للاسف الشديد لم اتمكن اليوم من مقابلة المعاري وتاجل الموعد الى الغد... ولم يتمكن من ارساله عير النت
> على كل حال هي لوحات مبنى من 8 طوابق تقريبا يمكن ان نزيدها الى 12 طابق ..ميزتها انها منتظمة الاعمدة والتقسيم فبالتالي من السهل التعامل معها عن طريق الحساب اليدوي وفي نفس الوقت سنكتسب الاحساس بالارقام والاحمال على كل عنصر وهذا هو اهم شيء لنا كمبتدئين في رايي ...
> ما ادري هل نبدا في مناقشة الاحمال وما شابه لحين توفر المخططات غدا ان شاء الله ام نعتمد احد المخططات الموجودة ؟
> بانتظار ارئكم




انشاء الله نبدى غدا يا هندسة 

من راى الاحمال 
Floor cover on slabs 150kg 
On starir 200kg 
Live load 200kg 
Wall with half brick (.12*1.8*heght floor – depth beam)
With brick(.25*1.8*heghtfloor-depth beam


----------



## mhmoodtaha (5 أغسطس 2012)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> دخلت البيت الان ...للاسف الشديد لم اتمكن اليوم من مقابلة المعاري وتاجل الموعد الى الغد... ولم يتمكن من ارساله عير النت
> على كل حال هي لوحات مبنى من 8 طوابق تقريبا يمكن ان نزيدها الى 12 طابق ..ميزتها انها منتظمة الاعمدة والتقسيم فبالتالي من السهل التعامل معها عن طريق الحساب اليدوي وفي نفس الوقت سنكتسب الاحساس بالارقام والاحمال على كل عنصر وهذا هو اهم شيء لنا كمبتدئين في رايي ...
> ما ادري هل نبدا في مناقشة الاحمال وما شابه لحين توفر المخططات غدا ان شاء الله ام نعتمد احد المخططات الموجودة ؟
> بانتظار ارئكم



لا داعي للاعتذار م/خالد فنحن مقدرون جدا مجهودك الواضح في المنتدى ، اسال الله تعالى ان يجعله في ميزان حسانتكم 
من راي ان المعماري الذي وضعه م/شرف الدليمي في الصفحه 6 المشاركه 54 جيد وفي انتظار راي باقي الزملاء الاعزاء


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (5 أغسطس 2012)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> *دخلت البيت الان ...للاسف الشديد لم اتمكن اليوم من مقابلة المعاري وتاجل الموعد الى الغد*... ولم يتمكن من ارساله عير النت
> على كل حال هي لوحات مبنى من 8 طوابق تقريبا يمكن ان نزيدها الى 12 طابق ..ميزتها انها منتظمة الاعمدة والتقسيم فبالتالي من السهل التعامل معها عن طريق الحساب اليدوي وفي نفس الوقت سنكتسب الاحساس بالارقام والاحمال على كل عنصر وهذا هو اهم شيء لنا كمبتدئين في رايي ...
> *ما ادري هل نبدا في مناقشة الاحمال وما شابه لحين توفر المخططات غدا ان شاء الله ام نعتمد احد المخططات الموجودة ؟*
> بانتظار ارئكم



*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ...كيف الاحوال اخي م خالد ...
اولا جهد مبارك , وثانيا ان غدا لناظره قريب (ان شاء الله).
وثالثا..ارجو ان تتبنى افتراض الاحمال وعدم ترك الحبل على الغارب...لكي يتم السيطرة على الموضوع , لكي تعم الفائدة* .


----------



## خالد الأزهري (5 أغسطس 2012)

طبعا الغد جاءت ...
مبدئيا مرفق calculation sheet لتصميم سقف فلات سلاب لمبنى ....
FLAT!.rar
مقتبس من كتاب reynolds ..يمكن الاستفادة من التقسيم والجداول الواردة فيه لاخراج التقرير النهائي ..
ارجو الاطلاع عليه وابداء الملاحظات ...
جميع الحقوق محفوظة للعبد الفقير طبعا ..وكل من يستفيد منه تجاريا يرسل لي نصيبي ...


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (5 أغسطس 2012)

يا ريت يا بشمهندسين الناس اللى معاهم شيتات اكسل لتصميم الكمرات والقواعد


انشاء الله انا هرفع شيت اكسل تصميم اعمده معرضة normal force 
وشيت biaxial coloumns


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (5 أغسطس 2012)

يا ريت يا بشمهندسين الناس اللى معاهم شيتات اكسل لتصميم الكمرات والقواعد


انشاء الله انا هرفع شيت اكسل تصميم اعمده معرضة normal force 
وشيت biaxial coloumns


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (6 أغسطس 2012)

up


----------



## mhmoodtaha (6 أغسطس 2012)

civil.eng./eslam قال:


> يا ريت يا بشمهندسين الناس اللى معاهم شيتات اكسل لتصميم الكمرات والقواعد
> 
> 
> انشاء الله انا هرفع شيت اكسل تصميم اعمده معرضة normal force
> وشيت biaxial coloumns



السلام عليكم 
انا عندي شيات اكسل لتصميم جميع الاعضاء الانشائيه لكن دعونا لا نستبق الاحداث وسوف اقوم برفعه في الوقت المناسب باذن الله


----------



## شرف الديلمي (6 أغسطس 2012)

*تراكيب الاحمال*

ياريت ان نعتمد جميعا هذة التراكيب والتي اخذتها من الكود الاميركي


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (6 أغسطس 2012)

*ياريت المعمارى ينزل وكل الكلام دا سابق لاوانة 

يا اما نعتمد اى مخطط تانى لان العزيمة عند الناس قلت 

ومتهيالى لما يبقى فية حماس على موضوع ويقل الحماس دا محدش هيفكر يخش الموضوع*​


----------



## شرف الديلمي (6 أغسطس 2012)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t337256-9.html#ixzz22nWM2VrK

*ياريت المعمارى ينزل وكل الكلام دا سابق لاوانة 

يا اما نعتمد اى مخطط تانى لان العزيمة عند الناس قلت 

ومتهيالى لما يبقى فية حماس على موضوع ويقل الحماس دا محدش هيفكر يخش الموضوع*​ 
كلامك صح يابش مهندس ....فعلا قلت الحماسة بس الموعد النهائي لاحضار المخطط المعماري واعدنا المهندس خالد اليوم ...حننتظر حتى الساعة 12 اليوم والا بدأنا بالمخطط الذي انزلتة


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (6 أغسطس 2012)

الله المستعان 
اتمني تكملة الموضوع و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (6 أغسطس 2012)

*باذن الله بمجرد البدأ فى المخطط نبعت رسائل للمهندس اسامة نوارة والمهندسة فاطمة *​


----------



## شرف الديلمي (6 أغسطس 2012)

*بسم الله نبدأ المشروع ..*

بسم الله نبدأ المشروع ..
المخطط المعماري للمشروع هو في المرفقات ...وهو من تقديم المهندس *darkmetal1001*
- لنبدأ باقتراح الجملة الانشائية المناسبة للمبنى

B010(1).rar​


----------



## usama_usama2003 (6 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم
موقع جميل جدا به امثله للكود الامريكي وسهل جدا http://www.ce-ref.com
------------------------------------------------------------------
عايزين ان شاء الله نتلكم عن موضوع MIX Design للمبني وميتنسيش


----------



## محمد عسر (6 أغسطس 2012)

اخي شرف لك جزيل الشكر بس ممكن نختار plan اصعب شوية علشان الاستفادة تزداد لو انتوا موافقين ممكن نشوف الplan الموجود في المرفقات
معمارى نهائى.rar​


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (7 أغسطس 2012)

محمد عسر قال:


> اخي شرف لك جزيل الشكر بس ممكن نختار plan اصعب شوية علشان الاستفادة تزداد لو انتوا موافقين ممكن نشوف الplan الموجود في المرفقات




*خلاص يا بشمهندس تم الاتفاق على المعمارى ولا مجال للتغيير *

​


----------



## pato_houssam (7 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم 

اعذروني لما سأقول ربما كلامي كلام مهندس مبتديء و زيادة على ذلك جديد في المنتدى فأجزم أن أي مهندس يدخل إلى هذه الصفحة يرى تضاربات فلا أريد أن أثبط عملكم أو أشكك في مصداقيتكم فكلم و الحمد لله من رواد هذا المنتدى المتميز 
فلا تنزعجوا من الملاحظات فهي ملاحظات أكرر مهندس مبتديء ربما لن يفيدكم بشيء و ربما........... فلا أود أن أدخل في أخذ و رد لأن:
فمشرفتا الأستاذ خالد على ما أعتقد لم يذكر أي شيء سوى أن المعماري لم يكتمل فعذره معه (ربما أخبر أحدكم أن المعماري ربما لن يكتمل فهذا من حقكم البدأ مباشرة لأنكم إستشرتوه أما العكس فكان من الأجدر أن تنتظروه فليس يوم يفرق بين .... فإذا أخبركم بشيء وضحوه لنا)
أما بخصوص عملكم و نظرتكم المستقبلية له ممتازة لأنه كل المهندسين إن شاء الله سيبدون ملاحظاتهم لإثراء هذا العمل المتميز إن شاء الله.(حسب قدراتهم لأنه هناك من لم يتعامل مع الكود الامريكي أو البريطاني قط. فموضوع هذه الصفحة إن شاء الله نستفيد منه بالتعامل مع كود عالمي بارك الله فيكم ).

وفي الأخير تقبلوا فائق الإحترام و التقدير.


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (7 أغسطس 2012)

انهو معمارى يا جماعة b010 ولا معمارى نهائى ؟؟؟


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (7 أغسطس 2012)

اتمني من صاحب الموضوع والفكره انه يعدل الموضوع ويضع المعماري النهائي 
او احد المراقبين او المهندس خالد ان شاء الله يدخل ويضع كل شئ بباول لموضوع وليس بالردود


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (7 أغسطس 2012)

*يا بشمهندسين انا كلمت المهندس شرف وخلاص تم الاتفاق على ان

المعمارى هيبقى b010 لانة مش متماثل ودا هيفرق فى الاحمال الجانبية 

b010 

http://www.4shared.com/photo/EB0bl3pA/B010.html?

**تقبل تحياتى *​


----------



## محمد عسر (7 أغسطس 2012)

طيب ممكن حد يرفعه علي اي رابط تاني علشان الفورشيد مش عارف مش عايز يفتح معايا


----------



## doha_4all (7 أغسطس 2012)

محمد عسر قال:


> طيب ممكن حد يرفعه علي اي رابط تاني علشان الفورشيد مش عارف مش عايز يفتح معايا


اتفضل حمل من المرفقات


B010(1).rar​


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (7 أغسطس 2012)

*تم الانتهاء من السيستم الانشائى سوف اقوم برفعة عندما اصل للسكن 


*​


----------



## محمد عسر (7 أغسطس 2012)

doha_4all قال:


> اتفضل حمل من المرفقات​



لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## هاندي1 (7 أغسطس 2012)

Start design


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (7 أغسطس 2012)

منتظرين حد من المراقبين او المهندس خالد يرد علينا ويقلنا في معماري تاني ولا دا تمام ويبدا معانا لانه من الناس اللي هتشارك معانا وعلشان الموضوع 

يتثبت كمان


----------



## hema81 (7 أغسطس 2012)

تم الانتهاء من ال statical system للمشروع وجارى الرفع ان شاء الله اليوم


----------



## أسامه نواره (7 أغسطس 2012)

hema81 قال:


> تم الانتهاء من ال statical system للمشروع وجارى الرفع ان شاء الله اليوم


قبل وضع النظام الانشائى للاسقف الافضل هو مناقشة وضع الاعمده من حيث أماكنها لدراسة النظام الانشائى المناسب لوضعها والمسافات بين الاعمده وكذلك كيفية ايجاد قطاعات تقريبيه للاعمده بطريقه Area method ورسمها حتى يمكن ادخالها بعد ذلك على أحد البرامج الانشائيه واقترح برنامج الايتابس وبرنامج السيف بعد ذلك للتحقق من التصميم 
كما أنه لابد من دراسة مكان وضع حوائط القص هل أماكنها مناسبه وكذلك أطوالها مناسبه قبل البدء فى الحل 
ادعو الاخوه لاقتراحات اخرى لوضع الاعمده ومناقشة ذلك مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار أننا سوف نستخدم البلاطات العاديه solid slab فى الاسقف ثم بعد ذلك البلاطات المفرغه hollow block كحل اخر لاننى ارى أنه لايوجد شروحات كثيره فى هذا النوع من البلاطات
لذلك ننظر أن يقترح علينا احد الزملاء لتعديل وضع جديد للاعمده لمناقشتها 
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (7 أغسطس 2012)

يا ريت ساب يا بشهندس برنامج general


----------



## doha_4all (7 أغسطس 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> قبل وضع النظام الانشائى للاسقف الافضل هو مناقشة وضع الاعمده من حيث أماكنها لدراسة النظام الانشائى المناسب لوضعها والمسافات بين الاعمده وكذلك كيفية ايجاد قطاعات تقريبيه للاعمده بطريقه Area method ورسمها حتى يمكن ادخالها بعد ذلك على أحد البرامج الانشائيه واقترح برنامج الايتابس وبرنامج السيف بعد ذلك للتحقق من التصميم
> كما أنه لابد من دراسة مكان وضع حوائط القص هل أماكنها مناسبه وكذلك أطوالها مناسبه قبل البدء فى الحل
> ادعو الاخوه لاقتراحات اخرى لوضع الاعمده ومناقشة ذلك مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار أننا سوف نستخدم البلاطات العاديه solid slab فى الاسقف ثم بعد ذلك البلاطات المفرغه hollow block كحل اخر لاننى ارى أنه لايوجد شروحات كثيره فى هذا النوع من البلاطات
> لذلك ننظر أن يقترح علينا احد الزملاء لتعديل وضع جديد للاعمده لمناقشتها
> تقبلوا تحياتى



بالنسبه لبلاطات ال hollow blocks افضل شرح وجدته لها فى كتاب المهندس عماد درويش لمن يريد شرح هذا النوع من البلاطات
اما بالنسبه للاعدمه ف افضل طريقه لحل المنشأ هى عمل area method ف الاول و تصميم الاعمده تصميم مبدئى بها اتفق معك فى هذه النقطه
​


----------



## hema81 (7 أغسطس 2012)

ياريت حد يشرح لى طريقة رفع الملفات كمرفقات عشان اقدرارفع الملف لان الحساب على الميديافير مش شغال وشكرا


----------



## civil mo7amed (7 أغسطس 2012)

ما معني سماوي ؟؟؟؟؟
مفتوح عليه أبواب في الدور الأرضي ؟؟؟


----------



## hema81 (7 أغسطس 2012)

Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
دا اقتراح للنظام الانشائى للمشروع مكون من سولد سلاب وفلات سلاب وشير ووال


----------



## keyhistory (7 أغسطس 2012)

سماوي = منور


----------



## hema81 (7 أغسطس 2012)

الرجاء من السادة الزملاء والسادة المشرفين على المشروع الاطلاع وابداء اى ملاحظات على هذا النظام حتى يتم الاستقرار على نظام نهائى والبدء فى افتراض قطاعات مبدئية للاعمدة وحوائط القص بطريقة Area Method زى ما ذكر السيد المهندس / اسامة نوارة والبدء فى التصميم واؤيد فكرة تصميم البلاطات كبلاطات هوردى لان فعلا لا يوجد اهتمام كبير بهذة النوعية على منتدنا واقترح اولا حساب الاحمال من fc واحمال حوائط واحمال حية حتى يتم الاستقرار عليها قبل البدء فى التصميم .


----------



## م.محمد عبد المجيد (7 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم

موضوع جميل جدا
واتمني المشاركه معكم به ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (7 أغسطس 2012)

المهندس ابراهيم حط الرابط الصحيح للملف


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (7 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

لي طلب من السادة المشرفين بوضع معماري المشروع المقترح في اول مشاركة لسهولة المتابعة و الطلب الأخر من الأخوة المتابعين انا قرأت كل المشاركات و لم افهم ملخص لكثرة المشاركات يعني عايزة حد يقول المعطيات كاملة متسلسلة 
اما سؤالي للأستاذ الفاضل اسامة نوارة باعتباره هو المتابع لنا و سيتولي الرد علي الموضوع و الأخت فاطمة جزاكم الله كل خير هو من يحدد اماكن حوائط القص المعماري ام الأنشائي ام هو تشاور بين الأثنين و بالنسبة لي قد تعاملت مع مبناني متماثلة فلم يكن لدي مشاكل في وضع الحوائط بحيث يتقارب مركز الثقل مع مركز الأحمال اما عدم التماثل في المشروع المقدم فاسئل علي اي اساس نضع حوائط القص و ابعادها المبدأية كيف نفرضها 
بالنسبة لstatical system ما نوع السقف لنضع الأعمدة المناسبة معه؟


----------



## مصطفى كريم (8 أغسطس 2012)

على بركة الله


----------



## مصطفى كريم (8 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم
هلى المشروع هو b010 
اذا كانت الاجابة نعم فأعمدته وحوائط موجودة فهل نبدا العمل !
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (8 أغسطس 2012)

*السيستم الانشائى*

*دا رابط السيستم الانشائى بوضع الكور والحوائط الخرسانية 

Statical4B010.dwg - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download


فى بلاطة البدروم جزء من البلاطة مائل 
*​


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (8 أغسطس 2012)

منتظر حد من المشرفين انه يظبط بس الموضوع والردود كلها تتشال او يتعمل موضوع تاني بيقي فيه المشروع وكل شئ جديد بس 

انما الموضوع هنا يبقي للنقاش وغيره


----------



## مصطفى كريم (8 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم مرفق ملف لاضافة عمود للسلم رجاء التعليق
B010 COL.rar​


----------



## مصطفى كريم (8 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم
عندى سؤال بالنسبة للنظام الانشائى للبدروم سقف البدروم ممكن نعمله كله سوليد سلاب وكمرات ساقطة ترشيدا للنفقات وكمان علشان هذا السقف عليه احمال حية كبيرة شوية محلات


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (8 أغسطس 2012)

*كلا حضرتك مظبوط جدا يا بشمهندس مصطفى ودا اللى انا بعملة حاليا انا حطيت الملف عشان ابدا والناس تتحمس وتبدا تشتغل وانا قاصد انى اشتغل فلات عشان punching 
ونشوف السيف هيعمل اية وكنت مجهز ملف من الشركة المصنعة للبرنامج وهى حاطة نظرية اللى برنامج السيف شغال علية فى حساباتة لل punching

تقبل تحياتى 

*​


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (8 أغسطس 2012)

*بالنسبة للعمود انا حاطط عمود السلم لو الفكرة انك غيرت ضرب العمود يعنى غيرت اتجاة ممكن حضرتك تقولى اية السبب 
فى انتظارك 

**تقبل تحياتى **

**م / محمد الجيزاوى **
*​


----------



## mhmoodtaha (8 أغسطس 2012)

اتمنى ان يكون الموضوع منظم بعض الشيء لان في ناس اشغلت على بلان م/شرف الدليمي وانا منهم وعملت انشائي وعملت ملاحظات عليه وعملت area method وطلعت قطاعات مبدئيه للاعمده بشكل تقريبي 
وناس تانيه اشتغلت على بلانات تانيه وعملت شغل فياريت يا بشمهندسين حد من المراقبين او م/نواره او م/فاطمه او اي حد من الناس الثقال في المنتدى ينظم الموضوع او يتولى صاحب الموضوع هذه المسؤوليه


----------



## mhmoodtaha (8 أغسطس 2012)

ده شغلي حتى الان 
المعماري مشكورا حط توزيع مبدئي لحوائط القص بس بتهيالي انها كتيره وابعادها مبالغ فيها بعض الشيء لو حسبنا على احمال راسيه فقط انما بالنسبه للاحمال الجانبيه ممكن يكون في كلام تاني كان ليا ملاحظات بسيطه جدا على الانشائي 
1-جزء خرساني زائد من الافضل عمله مباني 
2-القطاع ال ربما يكون من الصعوبه بعض الشيء اثناء التنفيذ 
3-كثره حوائط القص ممكن استبدال بعضها بعمودين 
4-منطقه الوسط قويه جدا حيث الكور حول المصاعد اليس من الافضل ايضا تقويه الجوانب لمقاومه الاحمال الجانبيه وسوف اقرب المثال للاذهان (لو عندك قطعه خشبيه مربعه وقمت بتثبيتها من الوسط فقط فانها شوف تحتاج لقوه اكبر عنها في حاله مسكها من الوسط والاطراف او بمعنى اخر مع ثبوت القوه الازمه للتثبيت ففي الحاله الثانيه تكون اكثر ثباتا واقوى )
5-الجدار ليس راكبا على حائط القص ممكن ترحيله للخلف 
6-هل نحن بحاجه لكل هذه المساحه لماذا لا نضع 4 اعمده عند اركان السلم


----------



## mhmoodtaha (8 أغسطس 2012)

وعند حساب ابعاد مبدئيه للحوائط كان كالتالي 
وزن المتر المربع من السقف طلع معي 1.26 طن ومرفق شيت اكسل 
وصوره تبين الحسابات


----------



## pato_houssam (8 أغسطس 2012)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> لي طلب من السادة المشرفين بوضع معماري المشروع المقترح في اول مشاركة لسهولة المتابعة و الطلب الأخر من الأخوة المتابعين انا قرأت كل المشاركات و لم افهم ملخص لكثرة المشاركات يعني عايزة حد يقول المعطيات كاملة متسلسلة
> اما سؤالي للأستاذ الفاضل اسامة نوارة باعتباره هو المتابع لنا و سيتولي الرد علي الموضوع و الأخت فاطمة جزاكم الله كل خير هو من يحدد اماكن حوائط القص المعماري ام الأنشائي ام هو تشاور بين الأثنين و بالنسبة لي قد تعاملت مع مبناني متماثلة فلم يكن لدي مشاكل في وضع الحوائط بحيث يتقارب مركز الثقل مع مركز الأحمال اما عدم التماثل في المشروع المقدم فاسئل علي اي اساس نضع حوائط القص و ابعادها المبدأية كيف نفرضها
> بالنسبة لstatical system ما نوع السقف لنضع الأعمدة المناسبة معه؟



السلام عليكم 

قد ذكرت بان الأسئلة موجهة للأستاذ أسامة و المهندسة فاطمة فأظن أن لا حرج أن أبدي رأيي حسب معلومات المحدودة كوني مهندس مبتديء تعاملت مع كود محلي ليس عالمي فلي طلب من الإخوان المهندسسن أن نتناقش بيننا و نطرح أفكارنا لكي نسهل على الأستاذ أسامة و المهندسة فاطمة بعض الشيء في الأجوية يعني يكون لديهم تصور لتفكيرنا فلا تبخلوا علينا بالردود و الدخول للمناقشة.
سأبدأ بالرد:
1- فأظن أن التشاور هو الحل بين المهندس المعماري و المهندس المدني لأن أي مهندس معماري تكون له نظرة الحفاظ على الشكل العام للبناء يعني في البداية سينوه للمهندس المدني الفكرة التي يعتمد عليها المشروع فلا حرج أن تتغير بعض التفاصيل لكن دائما تكون المشورة بينهما.

2- الذي يتحكم في رأيي هناك عنصران أولهما الجملة الإنشائية للمبنى systeme structural و ثانيا الكود المستعمل فهما مشتركان في أغلب الأحيان سأوضح حسب معلومات المحدودة لأنني مهندس مبتديء و كون الكود الذي تعاملت معه محلي ليس عالمي.

لأنوه على شيء فهناك شروط و هناك امور مفضلة ( من الأفضل القيام بها)
أ- هناك حوائط قص شرط وضعها تابعة للبناء كما نقول سبب اولي مثلا عندما يكون هناك مصعد او إزاحة تربة .....إلخ.

ب-هناك حوائط قص توضع بعد الحملة الإنشائية المبدئية التي ذكرت في السؤال فلها إعتبارات هي:
بعد ما ذكرت النوعين يتبادر لدينا سؤالين لماذا نضع حوائط القص و أين موقعها

- لماذا نضعها فقد ذكر سالفا في المداخلة أي لتقريب المركزين أي تقليل من torsion en terme de mode أي بالنسبة للمود هناك إختلاف بالنسبة للمهندسين هناك من يقول نزع torsion و هناك التقليل منها فلا أود أن أدخل في متاهة لان هناك آراء كثيرة وtorsion شيء نسبي في كلمة تقليل و الحمد لله قد تناقشت مع المهندسة فاطمة من قبل و وضحت جميع الآراء سانتهز الفرصة لشكرها.

- أين الموقع :
يجب أو كشرط في الكود ان تكون في الإتجاهين x و y 

يفضل و ليس شرط في الكود  أن تكون متناظرة و على المحيط فبالنسبة لفكرة التموضع على المحيط فقد أجابني الأستاذ أسامة و له كل الشكر على هذه النقطة في مداخلة ماضية و وضح بشرح وافي و شافي.

هناك ملاحظة ان تكون في الموقع faible rigidité أي الضعيف في rigidité سأشرح مثلا لدينا بناء في الجهة اليمنى هناك الكثير من الاعمدة و في الجهة اليسرى يوجد فراع ( بالنسبة للفراغ فهناك شرط لنسبته لأنه مرتبط ب diaphragm) أو أعمدة قليلة هنا الامر يستدعي ان تضع حوائط القص في الجهة اليسرى لانها ضعيفة من ناحية rigidité.

و هنالك الكود من ناحية الجملة الإنشائية المختارة لتحمل قوة الزلزال أي النسب المئوية فسأشرح بمثال مثلا لدينا جملة مكونة من أعمدة وكمرات و كذا حوائط القص يعني mixte لتحمل قوى الزلزال systeme de contreventement mixte assuré par des voiles et des portiques avec justification d'interaction portique-voiles يعني هناك نسب لقوى القص و الحمولة العمودية للبناء أي مثلا بالنسبة لحوائط القص لا تزيد النسبة المئوية عن 20% من الحمولة العمودية للبناء لأقرب الفكرة مثلا إستعملنا hollow block فهناك كمرات تحمل حمل البلاطة و أخرى لا تحمل فعندما شرط 20% لا يتحقق هنا ستستبدل موقع حوائط القص في الجهة التي تكون بها الكمرات لا تحمل بلاطة.

3- بالنسبة للأبعاد فبشكل اولي الكود يعطيك السمك و كذلك المعماري ربما له دخل فالمهندس يقرر بعد ذلك أما الطول فقد رأيت نوعين عندنا من المهندسن في هيئة المراقبة حتى و إن كنت أقطن في منطقة ضعيفة زلزاليا فهناك مهندسن عملوا في مناطق زلزالية فهناك من يضع الطول من العمود إلى العمود و هناك من يضع أطوال عادية لكن الذي يحكم هي شروط الكود مادام إستوفت الشروط كلها فيرجع الرأي لصاحبه.

اود ان أنوه على شيء بالنسبة للtorsion فهناك إختلاف من ناحية نمذجة الدرج سأذكر نفس الكلام الذي قلته في مداخلة ماضية:

​هناك من يقوم بنمذجته أي element shell كماهو في المخطط و يستدل بذلك كونه يؤثر على behavior يعني يخلق torsion في البناية.
أما الرأي الآخر يدخله على شكل حمولة أو بطريقة أخرى reaction مستدلا انه عنصر ثانوي .
لكن الرأيان يتفقان على انه من العناصر الأولى إذا لم يكن الأول الذي يتحطم من جراء قوة الزلزال لا يتحمل.
و هناك نوع آخر خاص من المهندسين عندما يدخل بين أخذ و أرد يتبع أو يتأثر بفكر معلم من معالم الهندسة.

لقد ذكرت و جهة نظري المحدودة بشكل عام و لم أخص بالذكر المشروع الموضوع بإنتظار مناقشات الإخوة لأن الفائدة ليست في إكمال المشروع في وقت أقصر فالفائدة ان الجميع يستفيد مرحلة بمرحلة.

و في الأخير ننتظر من الأستاذ أسامة و المهندسة فاطمة و لهم كل الشكر ليعقبوا على مناقشاتنا و ينيروا عقولنا بتوجيهات و معلومات و تصحيح لأفكارنا الخاطئة.

تقبلوا فائق الإحترام و التقدير.( عذرا على الكلمات المرفقة بالفرنسية).


----------



## pato_houssam (8 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم 

لأضيف لقد نسيت شيء هام بخصوص متى نضع حوائط القص فالشرط الأول قبل التقليل من torsion هو الشرط الذي يمليه الكود أي الكود يشترط ضرورة إضافة حوائط القص حسب المناطق الزلزالية و إرتفاعات الأبنية في تلك المناطق فهو الشرط الأول
عذرا على نسيان أهم معلومة فهذا حسب الكود المحلي الذي أتعامل معه.

سلام.


----------



## heno9 (8 أغسطس 2012)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (8 أغسطس 2012)

pato_houssam قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> قد ذكرت بان الأسئلة موجهة للأستاذ أسامة و المهندسة فاطمة فأظن أن لا حرج أن أبدي رأيي حسب معلومات المحدودة كوني مهندس مبتديء تعاملت مع كود محلي ليس عالمي فلي طلب من الإخوان المهندسسن أن نتناقش بيننا و نطرح أفكارنا لكي نسهل على الأستاذ أسامة و المهندسة فاطمة بعض الشيء في الأجوية يعني يكون لديهم تصور لتفكيرنا فلا تبخلوا علينا بالردود و الدخول للمناقشة.
> سأبدأ بالرد:
> ...



بارك الله بك و لو تتفضل باعطائي رابط النقاش الذي تحدثت عنه مع الأساتذة حول حوائط القص لأني قرأت المشاركات كلها و لم اجد الحوار هذا و ذلك للأستزادة من المعلومات لو تكرمت 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أسامه نواره (8 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو البدء فى مناقشة أماكن وضع حوائط القص التى عليها المربع الازق ونحن هنا لانتحدث عن برامج أو نعقد الموضوع نرجو تبسيط الموضوع وبدون معادلات تصميم ومشاركة جميع الاخوه الزملاء المهندسيين الحديث والطالب وذو الخبره ولعل يكون هنالك معلومه لدى أو لديك تشارك بها يستنفيد منها أو استفيد أنا منها حتى تعم الفائده على الجميع ونستطيع رفع كفائتنا كمهندسيين عرب 
هل وضع حوائط القص فى أماكنها صحيح ؟؟؟؟
ارجو أن تكون تكون الاجابه على هذا الموضوع لاكثر من زميل مع شرح السبب 






​تقبلو تحياتى


----------



## خالد الأزهري (8 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم
جاري اضافة الرابط للمشاركة الاولى ومن ثم قراءة الموضوع والمتابعة


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (8 أغسطس 2012)

اتمني ي بشمهندس خالد ان حضرتك تتابع وممكن تعمل موضوع يبقي فيه اللي ينتج كله يعني 

المعماري وحين الاتفاق علي الانشائي يتم وضعه ايضا وبهذا نتناقش هنا والموضوع االاخر يتم وضع ما تم الاتفاق والوصول اليه


----------



## خالد الأزهري (8 أغسطس 2012)

mhmoodtaha قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله​الفكره ممتازه جدا اسال الله تعالى ان تعم بها الفائده للجميع ، كما ارجو ان تقبلوني عضوا بينكم
> لي مقترح صغير وهو ان يتم تصميم المبنى كل مجموعه حسب المكان الذي تتواجد فيه بمعنى اننا في مصر سنقوم بتصميم البرج كاملا بالكود المصري والاخوه في سوريا يقومو بتصميم المنشا بالكود العربي السوري والاخوه في الجزائر بالكود المتبع هناك
> والاخوه في دول الخليج يقومو بالتصميم حسب الكود المتبع وكذلك في العراق والسودان وغيرها ، ويكون هناك تنظيم في الوقت والحل بحيث نضع مده زمنيه محدده لوضع النظام الانشائي وبعد الاتفاق عليه نبدا بمرحله تصميم السقف ومن ثم مراجعه جميع الحلول معا ثم نبدا جميعا في المرحله التانيه وهي الاعمده وحوائط القص وهكذا حتى الانتهاء
> الهدف من الفكره هي معرفه مدى الفرق بين في النواتج بين اكودا التصميم المختلفه
> ...



like والله ...
اضافة لا فائدة منها..
احمال التغطيات ونسميها التشطيبات Finishes تنتج من دراسة المواد الداخلة فيه وكثافاتها ...
في العادة نقوم بعمل طبقة من الرمل بسبمك 5 سم وياتي بعدها الmortor بسمك 2.5 سم وبعدها البلاط وسمكه 0.5 سم ..والبياض في الوجه السفلي للسقف سمكه حوالي 3 سم ....
بضرب كل مادة السمك في الكثافة ينتج لدينا
الرمل = 0.05*16
الmortor (المونة) = 0.025*22
البلاط سيراميك =0.005*22
البياض= 0.03*20
فيكون المجموع 1.96 KN/m2 وهو قريب من 0.2 طن على المتر المربع التي تفضل بها المهندس محمود...
----

ملاحظة : 1 كيلونويتن = 0.1 طن


----------



## مصطفى كريم (8 أغسطس 2012)

darkmetal1001 قال:


> *بالنسبة للعمود انا حاطط عمود السلم لو الفكرة انك غيرت ضرب العمود يعنى غيرت اتجاة ممكن حضرتك تقولى اية السبب
> فى انتظارك
> 
> **تقبل تحياتى **
> ...



لا ابدا نفس اتجاه العمود ولكن انا مشفتش لما ارسلت العمود وانت كلامك صحيح وشايف ان اتجاه العمود للسلم مضبوط علشان مانضيقش الجراج 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى كريم (8 أغسطس 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ارجو البدء فى مناقشة أماكن وضع حوائط القص التى عليها المربع الازق ونحن هنا لانتحدث عن برامج أو نعقد الموضوع نرجو تبسيط الموضوع وبدون معادلات تصميم ومشاركة جميع الاخوه الزملاء المهندسيين الحديث والطالب وذو الخبره ولعل يكون هنالك معلومه لدى أو لديك تشارك بها يستنفيد منها أو استفيد أنا منها حتى تعم الفائده على الجميع ونستطيع رفع كفائتنا كمهندسيين عرب
> هل وضع حوائط القص فى أماكنها صحيح ؟؟؟؟
> ارجو أن تكون تكون الاجابه على هذا الموضوع لاكثر من زميل مع شرح السبب
> ...



انا من وجهة نظرى ان الحائط اللى عند السلم كافى مؤقتا ونشوف بعد التحليل هنحتاج حوائط اخرى ام لا


----------



## خالد الأزهري (8 أغسطس 2012)

مطلوب
1-مقاومة الخرسانة
2-مقاومة الحديد
---
3-سرعة الرياح


----------



## mhmoodtaha (8 أغسطس 2012)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> مطلوب
> 1-مقاومة الخرسانة
> 2-مقاومة الحديد
> ---
> 3-سرعة الرياح



السلام عليكم هذا المعطيات نتركها لك بالاتفاق مع م/اسامه لتحديها وكذلك اي شيء اخر قد نحتاج اليه اثناء التصميم 
وفقكم الله لكل خير


----------



## mhmoodtaha (8 أغسطس 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ارجو البدء فى مناقشة أماكن وضع حوائط القص التى عليها المربع الازق ونحن هنا لانتحدث عن برامج أو نعقد الموضوع نرجو تبسيط الموضوع وبدون معادلات تصميم ومشاركة جميع الاخوه الزملاء المهندسيين الحديث والطالب وذو الخبره ولعل يكون هنالك معلومه لدى أو لديك تشارك بها يستنفيد منها أو استفيد أنا منها حتى تعم الفائده على الجميع ونستطيع رفع كفائتنا كمهندسيين عرب
> هل وضع حوائط القص فى أماكنها صحيح ؟؟؟؟
> ارجو أن تكون تكون الاجابه على هذا الموضوع لاكثر من زميل مع شرح السبب
> ...




وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته 

مرفق لحضراتكم صوره توضح مكان مركز كتله المنشأ 
ومن الواضح ان حوائط القص بالوضعيه الحاليه يوجد فارق كبير بينهما وبالتالي انا اقترح ترحيل الحوائط الى الاماكن الموضحه بالصوره 

تقبلو تحياتي


----------



## mhmoodtaha (8 أغسطس 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ارجو البدء فى مناقشة أماكن وضع حوائط القص التى عليها المربع الازق ونحن هنا لانتحدث عن برامج أو نعقد الموضوع نرجو تبسيط الموضوع وبدون معادلات تصميم ومشاركة جميع الاخوه الزملاء المهندسيين الحديث والطالب وذو الخبره ولعل يكون هنالك معلومه لدى أو لديك تشارك بها يستنفيد منها أو استفيد أنا منها حتى تعم الفائده على الجميع ونستطيع رفع كفائتنا كمهندسيين عرب
> هل وضع حوائط القص فى أماكنها صحيح ؟؟؟؟
> ارجو أن تكون تكون الاجابه على هذا الموضوع لاكثر من زميل مع شرح السبب
> ...




وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته 

مرفق لحضراتكم صوره توضح مكان مركز كتله المنشأ 
ومن الواضح ان حوائط القص بالوضعيه الحاليه يوجد فارق كبير بينهما وبالتالي انا اقترح ترحيل الحوائط الى الاماكن الموضحه بالصوره 

تقبلو تحياتي


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (8 أغسطس 2012)

*دا اقتراحى لاماكن الكور والحوائط الخرسانية ودا مبدائيا وقد حدد مكان c.m & c.r ومكانهم قريب من بعض 

المسافة بينهم فى الاتجاهين اقل من 1 متر 

وكل دا لسة لما نشوف على الايتاب *​


----------



## أسامه نواره (8 أغسطس 2012)

نشكر الاخ المهندس pato_houssam على توضيحاته وشرحه فى العلاقه بين المهندس المعمارى والمهندس الانشائى والتوافق بينهما ونطلب منه المزيد وكذلك المهندس mhmoodtaha حيث أنه بدأ يفكر فى الاتجاه الصحيح فى تحديد مركز الثقل بشكل تقريبى على اعتبار أن السقف كله بلاطه فلات بسمك واحد ويمكن تقسيم السقف كأربع أجزاء عن طريق محور رأسى ومحور أفقى لنحدد بشكل بسيط أين يقع مركز الكتله وماعلاقة ذلك بحوائط القص ؟؟ لذلك نرجو منه المزيد من التوضيح وكذلك الاخ الجيزاوى محمد الجيزاوى بدأ يفكر فى الاتجاه الصحيح ولكن ابعدنا دى الوقتى عن البرامج والتحليل 
نحن نريد أن نتدرب على الحس الهندسى فى كيفية تحديد وضع النظام الانشائى الذى سوف يناسب الاحمال الرأسيه وفى نفس الوقت الاحمال الافقيه ثم بعد ذلك سوف نحدد ونتناقش ما هو النظام الانشائى المناسب لمقاومة الاحمال الافقيه لمثل هذا الارتفاع من المبانى 
لذلك نرجو منه المزيد والمشاركه 
أما الشكر الخاص فهو لمهندسنا الاخ المشرف المهندس خالد الذى نشكره على العطاء المتواصل 
كما ادعو باقى الزملاء للمشاركه لتعم الفائده
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## محمد عسر (8 أغسطس 2012)

انا اسف بس المشروع كام دور وكام بدروم؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (9 أغسطس 2012)

*دا رابط لصورة من داخل ملف السيستم الانشائى عشان الناس متضطرش انها تنزل الملف 

http://www4.0zz0.com/2012/08/09/00/167334690.jpg

باذن الله هقول فكرة عن اللى انا عاملتة بالنسبة لل CM & CR

**تقبل تحياتى **

**محمد الجيزاوى **
*​


----------



## أسامه نواره (9 أغسطس 2012)

محمد عسر قال:


> انا اسف بس المشروع كام دور وكام بدروم؟؟؟؟


المواصفات العامه للمشروع :-
1- ععد الادوار (بدروم +أرضى وأول تجارى + 17 دور متكرر ) اى عدد الادوار الكليه 20 دور 
2- اجهاد التربه الصافى الامن = 1.25 كجم\سم2
3- اجهاد حديد التسليح المستخدم فى صلب التسليح = 3600 كجم\سم2 ويستخدم حديد طرى أملس للكانات باجهاد = 2400 كجم\سم2
4- اجهاد الكسر للخرسانة المسلحه لبلاطات الاسقف والاساسات =350 كجم\سم2 واجهاد الكسر لخرسانة الاعمده وحوائط القص = 450 كجم\سم2 بعد 28 يوم 
5- الطوب المستخدم فى أعمال المبانى أحمر مفرغ ذات كثافه = 1.40 كجم\م3 وبأبعاد 25*12*6 سم 
6- المبنى يوجد فى منطقه القاهره
7-الكود المستخدم فى التصميم هو الكود المصرى لتصميم الخرسانه أو الكود الامريكى أو الكود البريطانى والكود المستخدم فى تصميم الزلازل والرياح هو الكود المصرى 2008 أو الكود الامريكى upc97
المطلوب لوحه اتوكاد dxf2000 موضح عليها تصميم مبدئى لقطاعات الاعمده بطريقة ال area method وكذلك رأيك فى أماكن الاعمده وكذلك فى حوائط القص 
وكذلك اى اقتراحات اخرى للمشروع
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (9 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ,انا اسفة تغيبت شوي فلم اتابع جيدا غير اني شاهدة صورة المستوى للمبنى ,واريد فقط ان اعطي رائي فيما يتعلق بحوائط القص ,عادة ومن الاحسن عندما نحصل على كور يتوسط المبنى كما في حالتنا تقريبا وفي حالة مبنى مرتفع يفضل توزيع الحوائط على محيط المبنى ,يعني المهندس يبحث في هذا الاتجاه


----------



## marshal111 (9 أغسطس 2012)

اعتقد ان حوائط القص الموجودة حتي الان في النظام الانشائي المقدم من المعماري لن تكفي كما ان نسبة ال ecc كبيرة اكبر من 5% وهذا سيزيد من ال tortion علي المبني ...اقترح وضع حوائط قص اضافية علي الجانب الايمن للمبني بمحاذاة الجار ليسحب ال c.g ناحية اليمين فيصبح اقل من 5 % وايضا لتقوية النظام الانشائي 
اشكركم شكرا جزيلا .


----------



## لولي شو (9 أغسطس 2012)

*هي فكرة حلوة بس انا يمكن ما راح اقدر اشارك لان انا بعدني طالبة واسع عتتعلم البرامج الهندسية بس انا راح اتابع الموضوع لان مشروع التخرج تصميم بناية متتعدة الطوابق باستخدام برنامج ايتاب وsafe*


----------



## شرف الديلمي (9 أغسطس 2012)

*وضعية جدران القص*

اعتذر عن تغيبي عنكم ....
انا من وجهة نظري تتفق مع وجهة نظر المهندس marshal , فوضعية جدران القص بهذه الطريقة سوف تؤدي الى حدوث فتل كبير في المبنى في الاتجاهين mtx ,mty كما هو موضح بالصورة 1
لذلك اقترح وضع جدار قص اضافي كما في الصورة 2 والذي سيؤدي الى انطباق مركز الثقل على الصلابة بالاتجاة x , وفتل صغير بالاتجاة y ...


----------



## شرف الديلمي (9 أغسطس 2012)

اتمنى من المشرفين التثبيت ...والمتابعة على الموضوع لحذف التعليقات الزائدة ...ومشاركتنا بافكارهم


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (10 أغسطس 2012)

اراء ممتازه 

طيب ليه منحاولش نخلي المركزين فوق بعض ويبقي لغينا التورشن 

وده ممكن نزود مساحه الخرسانه كفرشه نظافه من تحت ولو كلامي في خطا اتمني توضيح النقطتين اللي بتتكلمو عليهم لان الامر اختلط اكيد معايا


----------



## أسامه نواره (10 أغسطس 2012)

شرف الديلمي قال:


> اتمنى من المشرفين التثبيت ...والمتابعة على الموضوع لحذف التعليقات الزائدة ...ومشاركتنا بافكارهم


اشكر جميع الزملاء الذين شاركو بأرائهم فى أماكن الاعمده وكذلك حول أماكن حوائط القص وأطوال هذه الحوائط ولمزيد من المناقشه حول هذا الموضوع بالتأكيد سوف يظهر ذلك بوضوح عند ادخال ال model كاملا على برنامج الايتابس لدراسة الرياح والزلازل والتى معها سوف تظهر مدى حاجتنا الى طرق تقريبيه لتحديد أطوال حوائط القص اللازمه لمقاومه الاحمال الافقيه للمبنى قبل عمل التحليل الانشائى اللازم لذلك على أى برنامج حيث بالطريقه التقريبيه يتم وضع وتوزيع هذه الحوائط مثل أماكن الاعمده ولكن مع عمل احتياطات اخرى لتلاشى عدم زيادة اللامركزيه بين مركز الكتله C.M & مركز الجساءه أو العطاله C.R 
ولن ندخل فى مناقشة هذه النقطه الان حتى لايمل الاخوه الزملاء وانما اذا اقترضا أنه بالطريقه التقريبيه لحساب أبعاد حوائط القص أننا نحتاج الى اجمالى طول أفقى لهذه الحوائط = 22-24 متر طولى مره أفقى ونفس الطول مره رأسى فأننا نقوم بعمل التالى :-
أ- توزيع الاعمده :-
1- يتم تحديد ووضع أماكن الأعمده بالاتفاق مع المهندس المعمارى ويجب مراعاة عدم غلق فتحات الابواب والشبابيك وكذلك عدم وقوع هذه الاعمده فى أماكن الحركه والاستخدام(حركة السيارات من والى البدروم -غرفة نوم - استقبال - معيشه .............)وكما أنه فى كثير من الاحيان يجب أن يتم عمل تغيير فى اللوحات المعماريه بالاتفاق والتشاور مع المهندس المعمارى وكذلك صاحب المشروع على ذلك لوضع النظام الانشائى للاعمده الذى يتناسب مع المبنى 
2- يتم دراسة عدد وأماكن الاعمده بما يتاسب مع النظام الانشائى للبلاطه (solid slab - hollow block- flat slab - post tension slab.........) الذى سوف نستخدمه لمقاومة الاحمال الرأسيه بحيث نراعى الشروط المذكوره بالكود لكل نوع من الانواع السابقه 
ب- توزيع حوائط القص :-
بعد تحديد الطول المبدئى الكلى لحوائط القص يتم تقسيمه الى أجزاء بين 4 - 5 متر اى فى حالتنا نحتاج الى 6 حوائط بطول 4 متر فى الاتجاه الافقى ومثلهم فى الاتجاه الرأسى عمل الاتى :-
1-بالقلم الرصاص يتم تقسيم المسقط الافقى الى اربع اجزاء بخط رأسى يصل بين منتصف الواجهه الشماليه وخط أفقى يصل بين منتصف الواجهه الشرقيه والغربيه 
2- نبدأ بوضع حوائط القص الافقيه بالتماثل حول المحور الرأسى على أن تكون عند الاطراف الخارجيه للمبنى بقدر المستطاع وكذلك نفعل فى حوائط القص الرأسيه فلابد من التماثل بقدر المستطاع حول المحور الافقى 
3-فى اخر محاوله هو جعل أماكن حوائط القص حول السلالم ومجموعة المصاعد 
بالقطع سوف تقابلنا مشاكل فى تحديد أطوال وأماكن الطول الكلى المطلوب لحوائط القص والتى معها سوف يتم تحويل أعمده الى حوائط قص 
ارجو أن يشاركنا الزملاء فى وضع النظام الانشائى لسقف الدور المتكرر كبلاطه solid slab حتى يتم المناقشه عليها لتعم الفائده وتستمر المناقشه والمتابعه لانه بدون ذلك سوف نصل الى الملل وعدم الاستمرار فى الموضوع وعلى أن يكون على اللوحه الانشائيه الابعاد التقريبيه للاعمده وحوائط القص 
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (10 أغسطس 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> اشكر جميع الزملاء الذين شاركو بأرائهم فى أماكن الاعمده وكذلك حول أماكن حوائط القص وأطوال هذه الحوائط ولمزيد من المناقشه حول هذا الموضوع بالتأكيد سوف يظهر ذلك بوضوح عند ادخال ال model كاملا على برنامج الايتابس لدراسة الرياح والزلازل والتى معها سوف تظهر مدى حاجتنا الى طرق تقريبيه لتحديد أطوال حوائط القص اللازمه لمقاومه الاحمال الافقيه للمبنى قبل عمل التحليل الانشائى اللازم لذلك على أى برنامج حيث بالطريقه التقريبيه يتم وضع وتوزيع هذه الحوائط مثل أماكن الاعمده ولكن مع عمل احتياطات اخرى لتلاشى عدم زيادة اللامركزيه بين مركز الكتله C.M & مركز الجساءه أو العطاله C.R
> ولن ندخل فى مناقشة هذه النقطه الان حتى لايمل الاخوه الزملاء وانما اذا اقترضا أنه بالطريقه التقريبيه لحساب أبعاد حوائط القص أننا نحتاج الى اجمالى طول أفقى لهذه الحوائط = 22-24 متر طولى مره أفقى ونفس الطول مره رأسى فأننا نقوم بعمل التالى :-
> أ- توزيع الاعمده :-
> 1- يتم تحديد ووضع أماكن الأعمده بالاتفاق مع المهندس المعمارى ويجب مراعاة عدم غلق فتحات الابواب والشبابيك وكذلك عدم وقوع هذه الاعمده فى أماكن الحركه والاستخدام(حركة السيارات من والى البدروم -غرفة نوم - استقبال - معيشه .............)وكما أنه فى كثير من الاحيان يجب أن يتم عمل تغيير فى اللوحات المعماريه بالاتفاق والتشاور مع المهندس المعمارى وكذلك صاحب المشروع على ذلك لوضع النظام الانشائى للاعمده الذى يتناسب مع المبنى
> ...


*شكرا يا بشمهندس اسامة على حرصك على افادة المهندسين وباذن الله نبدا بس انا يا بشمهندس لاحظت ان حضرتك اتكلمت ان احنا محتاجين طول كلى يبلغ 24 متر الطول دا حضرتك حسبتة ازاى ..... ؟؟؟

انا كنت بعمل polyline على الدور المتكرر وشوف C.M 
وبشوف انا هخلى الزلازل تقاوم بحوائط قص وكور بجمع الاتنين من امر فى الكاد soild editing وبجيب C.R 
واقارن الاتنين ببعض 
فية استفسار اخر يا بشمهندس انا كنت صممت برج فى القاهرة 12 دور ما حسبتش مبدائيا قطاعات للاعمدة انا دخلت الاعمدة كلها بقطاع واحد وكان 80 * 30
ودخلت الاحمال اللى هى الاحمال الميتة والاحمال الحية وحسبت ردود الافعال وصممت الاعمدة ودا كان بالنسبالى التصميم الابتدائى وعدلت فى المودل بالقطاعات الجديدة اللى طلعتها وبدات اثرت بالزلازل والرياح وشيكت على الاعمدة نتيجة الاحمال الجانبية 
هل الكلام دا مظبوط او فية شى من الصحة 

نبدا العمل على ان يكون المتكرر solid slab 
**شكرا استاذنا المهندس اسامة نوارة **

**تقبل تحياتى **

**محمد الجيزاوى **
*​


----------



## كيرو عبده (10 أغسطس 2012)

EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 قال:


> منتظر حد من المشرفين انه يظبط بس الموضوع والردود كلها تتشال او يتعمل موضوع تاني بيقي فيه المشروع وكل شئ جديد بس
> 
> انما الموضوع هنا يبقي للنقاش وغيره



ارجو من المشرفين الموقرين للموضوع تنظيم المشاركات و الردود​


----------



## mhmoodtaha (10 أغسطس 2012)

اود ان اتوجه بالشكر لصاحب هذا الموضوع الرائع وكذلك كل من يشارك معنا فيه 
كما ااود ان اشكر م/اسامه على تواجده معنا ومشاركاته الممتازه وكذلك باقي الزملاء 

بخصوص استفسار م/darkmetal1001 عن الرقم 22-24 م اجمالي الطول المطلوب للحوائط 
باجتهاد مني وصلت للحل كالتالي 

بفرض ان وزن ا م2 من السقف تساوي 1 طن 
صافي مساحه المنشا 420 م 2
اذا حمل الدور الواحد = 420*1= 420 طن 
عدد الادوار 20 دور 
اذا اجمالي الوزن =420*20=8400 طن 
من المعلوم لنا ان الاجهاد المسموح به في الخرسانه المسلحه حسب الكود المصري 0.6 نيوتن /مم2 اي 600 طن/م2
اذا اجمالي مساحه الحوائط المطلوب =8400/600=14 م2
وبفرض ان عرض الحائط 0.3 م 
بالتالي طول الحوائط الكلي المطلوب 14/0.3 تساوي تقريبا 46 م 
وبالقسمه على الاتجاهين 2 يكون اجمالي الطول المطلوب للحوائط في الاتجاه الراسي والافقي تساوي 23 م
تماما مثل ما قال م /اسامه تتراوح من 24-22 متر طول


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (10 أغسطس 2012)

EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 قال:


> اراء ممتازه
> 
> طيب ليه منحاولش نخلي المركزين فوق بعض ويبقي لغينا التورشن
> 
> وده ممكن نزود مساحه الخرسانه كفرشه نظافه من تحت ولو كلامي في خطا اتمني توضيح النقطتين اللي بتتكلمو عليهم لان الامر اختلط اكيد معايا



اذا كنت تقدر تلغي eccentricity ياريت بس 5% دي الهامش الي نتمنى نوصلو وحتى ان موصلنالوش مفيش مشكلة بس نزود مساحة الخرسانة تحت انا ما فهمتش اقتراحك  احنا راح نشوف كل المستويات مش تحت بس




mhmoodtaha قال:


> اود ان اتوجه بالشكر لصاحب هذا الموضوع الرائع وكذلك كل من يشارك معنا فيه
> كما ااود ان اشكر م/اسامه على تواجده معنا ومشاركاته الممتازه وكذلك باقي الزملاء
> 
> بخصوص استفسار م/darkmetal1001 عن الرقم 22-24 م اجمالي الطول المطلوب للحوائط
> ...



لا اظن ان هذه قاعدة او انا لا اعرفها ,التصميم يختلف من مهندس لتاني حساب قوة القص العائدة لحوائط القص ستختار بها R وتحسب على هذا الاساس يمكن لي ان اختار structure مختلفة على التي تختار انت يمكنني الاعتماد على frame element لاخذ نسبة من قوة القص يعني ساتعامل مع عدد R معين بينما انت ولاسباب تتعلق ب site تريد مبنى اكتر rigide ستعتمد على الحوائط كليا لاخذ 75 من المية من قوة القص ويكون لديك كمية اكبر من حوائط القص لكن ستاخذ ذلك بالحسبان وستختار R مختلف ,لا توجد قاعدة ثابتة لاختيار كمية حوئط لان ذلك يعتمد مباشرة بقوة القص العائدة لها ولframe element وعلى المصمم تقريرفي الاختيار انا هذا الي بعرفو والله اعلم


----------



## mhmoodtaha (10 أغسطس 2012)

عندي سؤال 
هل النظام الانشائي المكون من حوائط قص فقط هو مناسب لهذا الارتفاع 20 طابق 
ام انه من الافضل استخدام نظظام مركب من حوائط قص واطارات مقاومه للعزم moment resisting frames


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (10 أغسطس 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> اذا كنت تقدر تلغي eccentricity ياريت بس 5% دي الهامش الي نتمنى نوصلو وحتى ان موصلنالوش مفيش مشكلة بس نزود مساحة الخرسانة تحت انا ما فهمتش اقتراحك  احنا راح نشوف كل المستويات مش تحت بس


*المهندس اللى يقصدة دا فى اللبشة يا بشمهندس انك بتشوف سنتر الاحمال فين وتشوف سنتر اللبشة وبتحاول تزود وتقلل فى ابعاد اللبشة لحد ما توصل ان الاتنين يكونوا قريبين من بعض اما اللى احنا قصدنا علية حاليا هو ان سنتر الكتلة يكون مع سنتر الحاجات اللى انت هتقاوم بيها الزلازل *

*تقبل تحياتى 

محمد الجيزاوى *​


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (10 أغسطس 2012)

mhmoodtaha قال:


> عندي سؤال
> هل النظام الانشائي المكون من حوائط قص فقط هو مناسب لهذا الارتفاع 20 طابق
> ام انه من الافضل استخدام نظظام مركب من حوائط قص واطارات مقاومه للعزم moment resisting frames


من وجهة نظري ان هذا النظام سيكون ثقيلا جدا مما سياثر على الاساسات لازم تحرس حرس شديد على الاقتصاد دايما يكون في ذهنك اول شيء stability البناية ومن ثم الاقتصاد ,احنا كتير ما يصير عندنا سحب مشروع ما لسبب انه مكلف وان الغلاف المالي لا يسمح بانجازه ويعطى المشروع لمكتب تاني بسبب التكلفة لذلك دايما نراعي الجانب الاقتصادي ,احنا مرة كان معانا زميل لينا دايما كنا نضحك معاه على تصميمو كنا نقول له انت طائرات جاكوار مش حتنزلك بنايتك ولا الزلازل وانت استهلكت كل خرسانة البلد ,ومرة احيل لي بناية كان عملخا انا استاذنت علشان ميزعلش مني بس هو بالعكس رد علي اعملي الي تقدري عليه وصحيح حذفت حوائط قص بقيمة شقة تانية ,بس في system يستخدم لسرعة الانجاز واحنا في الجزائر نستخدمو و هو عبارة عن حوائط قص وبلاطة سوليد 
coffrage tunnel كلمة tunnel معناها نفق هو يتميز بالسرعة بضع شهور تلاقي عدة عمارات جهزت وهو سياسي نوعا لسبب التدشين وياكل خرسانة كتير لان حتى القاعدة تكون مكلفة.
للمبنى بتاعنا انا لحد الان شفت صورة بس راح ابحث على رابط الملف في اي صفحة هو علشان القي نظرة عن قرب لانو اانا كنت مشغولة وما اطلعتش عليه
يعني نظام مركب هو الامثل طبعا من وجهة نظري ,لان نظام frame يتطلب تقنية عالية وخرسانة عالية الجودة ,ونظام coffrage tunnel سيكون ثقيل جدا ليس هذا فحسب بل يعاد المعماري ليتوافق مع هذا النوع من المباني هذا والله اعلم


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (10 أغسطس 2012)

الف شكر مهندس الجيزاوي وضحت الرؤيه ليا كده  وفعلا كنت اقصد اللبشه ومساحتها زي ما قلت 

وانا اسف اني مش متابع بالظبط بس هقرا الموضوع والامر بعنايه اكتر واكتر ان شاء الله 

والف شكر ايضا للمهندسه فاطمه 

وجزاكم الله خيرا وان شاء الله والاهم ان الفايده تعم علي الجميع


----------



## mhmoodtaha (10 أغسطس 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> من وجهة نظري ان هذا النظام سيكون ثقيلا جدا مما سياثر على الاساسات لازم تحرس حرس شديد على الاقتصاد دايما يكون في ذهنك اول شيء stability البناية ومن ثم الاقتصاد ,احنا كتير ما يصير عندنا سحب مشروع ما لسبب انه مكلف وان الغلاف المالي لا يسمح بانجازه ويعطى المشروع لمكتب تاني بسبب التكلفة لذلك دايما نراعي الجانب الاقتصادي ,احنا مرة كان معانا زميل لينا دايما كنا نضحك معاه على تصميمو كنا نقول له انت طائرات جاكوار مش حتنزلك بنايتك ولا الزلازل وانت استهلكت كل خرسانة البلد ,ومرة احيل لي بناية كان عملخا انا استاذنت علشان ميزعلش مني بس هو بالعكس رد علي اعملي الي تقدري عليه وصحيح حذفت حوائط قص بقيمة شقة تانية ,بس في system يستخدم لسرعة الانجاز واحنا في الجزائر نستخدمو و هو عبارة عن حوائط قص وبلاطة سوليد
> coffrage tunnel كلمة tunnel معناها نفق هو يتميز بالسرعة بضع شهور تلاقي عدة عمارات جهزت وهو سياسي نوعا لسبب التدشين وياكل خرسانة كتير لان حتى القاعدة تكون مكلفة.
> للمبنى بتاعنا انا لحد الان شفت صورة بس راح ابحث على رابط الملف في اي صفحة هو علشان القي نظرة عن قرب لانو اانا كنت مشغولة وما اطلعتش عليه
> يعني نظام مركب هو الامثل طبعا من وجهة نظري ,لان نظام frame يتطلب تقنية عالية وخرسانة عالية الجودة ,ونظام coffrage tunnel سيكون ثقيل جدا ليس هذا فحسب بل يعاد المعماري ليتوافق مع هذا النوع من المباني هذا والله اعلم



السلام عليكم 
انا عملت مقترح للنظام الانشائي وحاولت على قدر الاماكن توزيع الحوائط القص بحيث اقلل الامركزيه قدر المستطاع 
هوا موجود بالمرفقات وانا منتظر مقترحاتكم وكيف ممكن نستغنى عن بعض الحوائط واستبدالها باطارات مقاومه للعزم حتى نقلل من تكلفه المنشأ وكميه الخرسانه المواد المستهلكه في المشروع 
تقبلو تحياتي
http://www.mediafire.com/?9f4al8c544c0sbk


----------



## mhmoodtaha (10 أغسطس 2012)

هنا لي سؤال بالنسبه للمحاور المعماريه 
انا لاحظت انه اثناء التنفيذ فن من المفضل ان يكون المحور على احد اطراف العمود بدون اي رفرفه على الجوانب 
فانا اقترح الغاء المحاور المعماريه وانشا محاور انشائيه خاصه بناء تسهيلا اثناء التنفيذ لا اكثر 
انتظر ارائكم بهذا الموضوع


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (10 أغسطس 2012)

mhmoodtaha قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا عملت مقترح للنظام الانشائي وحاولت على قدر الاماكن توزيع الحوائط القص بحيث اقلل الامركزيه قدر المستطاع
> هوا موجود بالمرفقات وانا منتظر مقترحاتكم وكيف ممكن نستغنى عن بعض الحوائط واستبدالها باطارات مقاومه للعزم حتى نقلل من تكلفه المنشأ وكميه الخرسانه المواد المستهلكه في المشروع
> تقبلو تحياتي
> str final.rar


يعني انك حسبت مركز cr ؟ انا تحدثت عن قوة القص اليس كذلك ؟وعليه يجب ان تعمل موديل على البرنامج الي انت تستخدمه وليس فقط من الاوتوكاد ,بس مقترحك مش مبالغ فيه من حيث كمية الحوائط بالنسبة ل20 دور لكن تبدو الكتلة مركزة فقط في الوسط ,انظر الى مشاركتي رقم 143



mhmoodtaha قال:


> هنا لي سؤال بالنسبه للمحاور المعماريه
> انا لاحظت انه اثناء التنفيذ فن من المفضل ان يكون المحور على احد اطراف العمود بدون اي رفرفه على الجوانب
> فانا اقترح الغاء المحاور المعماريه وانشا محاور انشائيه خاصه بناء تسهيلا اثناء التنفيذ لا اكثر
> انتظر ارائكم بهذا الموضوع


يفضل الاحتفاظ بنفس المحاور المعمارية في كل الهندسات التانية مدني كهرباء كلو


----------



## mhmoodtaha (10 أغسطس 2012)

لا اظن ان هذه قاعدة او انا لا اعرفها ,التصميم يختلف من مهندس لتاني حساب قوة القص العائدة لحوائط القص ستختار بها R وتحسب على هذا الاساس يمكن لي ان اختار structure مختلفة على التي تختار انت يمكنني الاعتماد على frame element لاخذ نسبة من قوة القص يعني ساتعامل مع عدد R معين بينما انت ولاسباب تتعلق ب site تريد مبنى اكتر rigide ستعتمد على الحوائط كليا لاخذ 75 من المية من قوة القص ويكون لديك كمية اكبر من حوائط القص لكن ستاخذ ذلك بالحسبان وستختار R مختلف ,لا توجد قاعدة ثابتة لاختيار كمية حوئط لان ذلك يعتمد مباشرة بقوة القص العائدة لها ولframe element وعلى المصمم تقريرفي الاختيار انا هذا الي بعرفو والله اعلم[/QUOTE]


*ما قمت به وما عرفته عندما كنت في العام الثالث في الجامعه اننا نقوم بحل المنشا لكي يتحمل القوه الراسيه المؤثره عليه وبعد ذلك نقوم بالتحقق على القوى الافقيه سواء الرياح اوالزلازل واذا كان المنشا غير امن فنقوم بزياده ابعاد او زياده حوائط او عمل اي شيء حتى يتحقق امان المنشا للاحمال الجانبيه 
*


----------



## boushy (10 أغسطس 2012)

mhmoodtaha قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا عملت مقترح للنظام الانشائي وحاولت على قدر الاماكن توزيع الحوائط القص بحيث اقلل الامركزيه قدر المستطاع
> هوا موجود بالمرفقات وانا منتظر مقترحاتكم وكيف ممكن نستغنى عن بعض الحوائط واستبدالها باطارات مقاومه للعزم حتى نقلل من تكلفه المنشأ وكميه الخرسانه المواد المستهلكه في المشروع
> تقبلو تحياتي
> str final.rar


يرجي مراعاة المعماري اولا اذ ان في مقترحك هذا علي سبيل المثال لا الحصر اثرت علي المحلين 1 و 2 كما جاءت من المعماري


----------



## mhmoodtaha (10 أغسطس 2012)

نعم قمت بحساب مركز كتله المنشا بشكل تقريبي باستخدام اوتوكاد 
وقمت بتوزيع حوائط القص بحيث اقلل من الامركزيه بين مركز الكتله ومركز الجساءه قدر المستطاع 
وتاكدت من الفرق عن طريق اخد عزوم الجساءه لجميع العناصر المقاومه في اتجاه افقي مره وفي الاتجاه الراسي مره حول نقطه مركز الكتله و لم اجد فارق كبير بينهما 
وقمت بوضع ابعاد مبدئيه للاعمده حيث الاعمده الداخليه 0.3*2 والخارجيه 0.3*1 والاركان 0.3*0.5 
وعلى هذا اعتمدت النظام الانشائي 
فهل يمكن اعتماده بهذه الكيفيه بشكل نهائي 
في انتظار ملاحظاتكم 
تقبلو مروري


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (10 أغسطس 2012)

mhmoodtaha قال:


> نعم قمت بحساب مركز كتله المنشا بشكل تقريبي باستخدام اوتوكاد
> وقمت بتوزيع حوائط القص بحيث اقلل من الامركزيه بين مركز الكتله ومركز الجساءه قدر المستطاع
> وتاكدت من الفرق عن طريق اخد عزوم الجساءه لجميع العناصر المقاومه في اتجاه افقي مره وفي الاتجاه الراسي مره حول نقطه مركز الكتله و لم اجد فارق كبير بينهما
> وقمت بوضع ابعاد مبدئيه للاعمده حيث الاعمده الداخليه 0.3*2 والخارجيه 0.3*1 والاركان 0.3*0.5
> ...


لو انت عامل موديل مبدئي يمكن الحصول على cm and cr من البرنامج وكل ما غيرت في اماكن الحوائط او الاعمدة او اي شيء راح تحصل على النتيجة فورا من غير حساب بطريقة تانية ,هل ممكن ان ترشدني الى الملف الي انتو تشتغلو عليه في اي صفحة تعبت من البحث
بخصوص النضام الانشائي واعتمادو نهائيا اكيد لا احنا ليسا قلنا بسم الله ,مبدئيا يمكن اي حد يضع اقتراحه ,الاعتماد الكلي يكون بعد التحقق من كل العناصر واولا الاعمدة 
يمكنك البدا بعمل موديل والتحقق من periode والبدا بدراسة قوة القص بالطريقة الستاتكية ,قوة القص الستاتكية اكيد تكون بدلالة R ,انا ماعرفش الكود المصري يحسبها الزاي ,


----------



## أسامه نواره (10 أغسطس 2012)

نشكر الاخ المهندس \ محمود طه على اقتراحه للنظام الانشائى المقترح لسقف الدور المتكرر وكذلك المهندس \بوشى على ملاحظاته فى أنه تم اضافة حائط قص سوف يغلق الحركه فى البدروم وكذلك يقع فى المحل فى الدور الارضى وكذلك تم استبدال العمود الدائرى فى اللبلكونه على الواجه بحائط قص وهذا سوف يرفضه المهندس المعمارى وكذلك يوجد تعديل فى كمره حولها مربع أزرق لكى لربما يكون عليها رد فعل شد نظرا لقصر طولها ويوجد فى نهايتها كابولى ساقط عليه ردود فعل عاليه كما يلى 



كما اشكر كل من شارك برأيه لاثراء المناقشه لتعم الفائده وخصوصا اختنا الفاضله المهندسه فاطمه المهاجره 
المطلوب هو عمل هذه التعديلات واستكمال المقترح الانشائى من وضع تسليح للبلاطات العاديه وكذلك الكمرات الساقطه بدون حسابات انشائيه بقدر المستطاع لكى نكتسب خبره من ذلك وكذلك تسليح للبلاطه الهوردى فى المنطقه على الواجهه التى عمود دائرى 
بالنسبه للزلازل والنظام الانشائى الخاص بها سوف يتم مناقشته عند عمل ذلك على برنامج الايتابس
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (10 أغسطس 2012)

mhmoodtaha قال:


> نعم قمت بحساب مركز كتله المنشا بشكل تقريبي باستخدام اوتوكاد
> وقمت بتوزيع حوائط القص بحيث اقلل من الامركزيه بين مركز الكتله ومركز الجساءه قدر المستطاع
> وتاكدت من الفرق عن طريق اخد عزوم الجساءه لجميع العناصر المقاومه في اتجاه افقي مره وفي الاتجاه الراسي مره حول نقطه مركز الكتله و لم اجد فارق كبير بينهما
> وقمت بوضع ابعاد مبدئيه للاعمده حيث الاعمده الداخليه 0.3*2 والخارجيه 0.3*1 والاركان 0.3*0.5
> ...


من الاخطاء الشائعه كثيرا بين زملائنا المهندسين هو استعمال الاتوكاد فى ايجاد مركز الجساءه c.r للسقف أو لحائط القص فهذا غير دقيق لان كل عنصر يقاوم الزلازل من بلاطه وكمره وعمود وحائط قص يدخل فى حساب مركز الجساءه للسقف وكما أن سمك البلاطه وعمق الكمره وقطاع العمود وحائط القص يؤثر فى ذلك وهذا لايفعله برنامج الاتوكاد فبرنامج الاتوكاد يتعامل مع مسطح أفقى فى 2D وليس فى 3D 
ولذلك الافضل الانسبق الاحداث وسوف نناقش ذلك بالتفصيل ببرنامج الايتابس 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## محمد 123123 (10 أغسطس 2012)

فكرة رائعة وكلنا هنستفيد منها


----------



## tristan_8431 (10 أغسطس 2012)

et moi aussi je suis avec mr *marshal111 qui a dit mur est n pas correct il fait bcp de tortion


*


----------



## tristan_8431 (10 أغسطس 2012)

et bon pour les charge on va prendre 4kn/M2


----------



## mhmoodtaha (10 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
اعتذر عن هذا الخطا فانا لم اقم بوضع الاعمده والحوائط على الارضي والبدروم 
ساقوم بتصحيح النظام الانشائي ليتناسب مع جميع الادوار 
ان شاء الله في اقرب وقت


----------



## pato_houssam (10 أغسطس 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> من الاخطاء الشائعه كثيرا بين زملائنا المهندسين هو استعمال الاتوكاد فى ايجاد مركز الجساءه c.r للسقف أو لحائط القص فهذا غير دقيق لان كل عنصر يقاوم الزلازل من بلاطه وكمره وعمود وحائط قص يدخل فى حساب مركز الجساءه للسقف وكما أن سمك البلاطه وعمق الكمره وقطاع العمود وحائط القص يؤثر فى ذلك وهذا لايفعله برنامج الاتوكاد فبرنامج الاتوكاد يتعامل مع مسطح أفقى فى 2D وليس فى 3D
> ولذلك الافضل الانسبق الاحداث وسوف نناقش ذلك بالتفصيل ببرنامج الايتابس
> تقبل تحياتى



شكرا أستاذ أسامة على هذا التدخل فقد كنت محتار بين معلوماتي لانك أكدتها في هذه المداخلة (لك جزيل الشكر) و في الحقيقة لانني مهندس مبتديء كنت متردد أن أطرح السؤال على الإخوة المهندسين فهم يعملون بجد و كد فهذا يحسب لهم فسؤالي كان عن الطريقة التي يعملون بها لأنني رأيتهم يتكلمون عن centre de masse وقد نوهت أستاذ عن الإبتعاد عن برامج التحليل فلم أفهم شيء فظننت أن هناك طريقة خاصة تتعاملون بها عكس ما يتعامل بها البعض عندنا.


----------



## mhmoodtaha (10 أغسطس 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> من الاخطاء الشائعه كثيرا بين زملائنا المهندسين هو استعمال الاتوكاد فى ايجاد مركز الجساءه c.r للسقف أو لحائط القص فهذا غير دقيق لان كل عنصر يقاوم الزلازل من بلاطه وكمره وعمود وحائط قص يدخل فى حساب مركز الجساءه للسقف وكما أن سمك البلاطه وعمق الكمره وقطاع العمود وحائط القص يؤثر فى ذلك وهذا لايفعله برنامج الاتوكاد فبرنامج الاتوكاد يتعامل مع مسطح أفقى فى 2D وليس فى 3D
> ولذلك الافضل الانسبق الاحداث وسوف نناقش ذلك بالتفصيل ببرنامج الايتابس
> تقبل تحياتى



هوا مش الصح اننا بنهمل تاثير جساءه كل العناصر دي بحيث ان قوه الزلزال تذهب بالكامل الى النظام المقاوم للاحمال الجانبيه سواء حائط قص او اطار مقاوم العزوم او غيره 
يعني بنحاول نفهم البرنامج اللي بنستخدمه الكلام ده وبنوصف المنشا بناء عليه ، الكلام ده هوا تقريبا اللي ممكن نعمله يدويا حتى بدون اوتوكاد او حاجه باخد عزوم الجساءات حول نقطه مركز الكتله


----------



## pato_houssam (10 أغسطس 2012)

mhmoodtaha قال:


> نعم قمت بحساب مركز كتله المنشا بشكل تقريبي باستخدام اوتوكاد
> وقمت بتوزيع حوائط القص بحيث اقلل من الامركزيه بين مركز الكتله ومركز الجساءه قدر المستطاع
> وتاكدت من الفرق عن طريق اخد عزوم الجساءه لجميع العناصر المقاومه في اتجاه افقي مره وفي الاتجاه الراسي مره حول نقطه مركز الكتله و لم اجد فارق كبير بينهما
> وقمت بوضع ابعاد مبدئيه للاعمده حيث الاعمده الداخليه 0.3*2 والخارجيه 0.3*1 والاركان 0.3*0.5
> ...



السلام عليك أخي مادمت ذكرت بأنك وجدت أبعاد مبدئية للأعمدة أود أن أطرح عليك سؤال بل أسئلة تصب في نفس السؤال لكي يستفيد الجميع 
سأطرح سؤالي بصيغة مناقشة لكي يعرف الجميع كيفية حساب أبعاد مبدئية للأعمدة.

كما تفضل الأستاذ أسامة و الإخوة المهندسن أي بطريقة area method يعني إذا لم اكن مخطيء :
1- نقوم بتحديد مبدئي لسمك البلاطة و لأبعاد الكمرات أي تحديد الحمولات 
2- نجد أن الأبعاد المبدئية للأعمدة تحسب حسب العمود الاول الذي يبدأ بعد الأساسات يعني المستوى 0.00 للبناية لأنه هو الذي يحمل أكبر حمولة
3- نقوم بتحديد حمولة أي عمود عن طريق المساحة المرفوعة الموضحة في الصورة الآتية هي لعمود موقعه في وسط البناية:
http://img1.imagilive.com/0812/SURFACE_REVENANT.jpg

أي بالنسبة للعمود الموضح فهو يحمل ربع البلاطة في كل إتجاه و نصف كمرة في كل إتجاه.

طريقة الحساب 
بعد معرفة المساحة نستطيع حساب حمل كل عمود ثم نضربه في عدد الأعمدة حتى نصل إلا العمود في المستوى 0.00 لبدلية البناية
بعدما و جدنا حمولة العمود الذي سنضع له أبعاد أولية الكود يعطينا علاقة بين الحمولة و الأبعاد و منها نستنتج الأبعاد الأولية للعمود.
و هناك من يقوم بإنقاص أبعاد العمود كلما زاد الإرتفاع.

أسئلتي هي كالآتي 
بعدما وجدت حمولة العمود أي في المستوي 0.00 لبداية البناية هل هناك معاملات تضرب في قيمة الحمولة في الكود الذي تستعمله مثلا 1.15 او 1.10 و إذا كانت موجودة هل ذكر الكود لماذا نضرب في هذه المعاملات.
فالكود الذي أستعمله ذكر هذه المعاملات لكن لم يذكر السبب.و رجاء أرفق الكود المستعمل و لحبذ لو يكون الكود الامريكي.

و في الأخير قد نوهت حسب معلوماتي المحدودة فإذا كان هناك خطأ فأرجوا التدارك. و أود من المهندسن الكرام انه عند القيام بأي خطوة إرفاق توضيح أو شرح مبسط لكيفية العمل لأن هذه الصفحة يرجع إليها الطالب و المهندس المبتديء .....
تقبلوا فائق الإحترام و التقدير.


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (10 أغسطس 2012)

pato_houssam قال:


> السلام عليك أخي مادمت ذكرت بأنك وجدت أبعاد مبدئية للأعمدة أود أن أطرح عليك سؤال بل أسئلة تصب في نفس السؤال لكي يستفيد الجميع
> سأطرح سؤالي بصيغة مناقشة لكي يعرف الجميع كيفية حساب أبعاد مبدئية للأعمدة.
> 
> كما تفضل الأستاذ أسامة و الإخوة المهندسن أي بطريقة area method يعني إذا لم اكن مخطيء :
> ...


.
المساحة العائدة للعمود نضربها في وزن البلاطة مع الاحمال الميتة والاحمال الحية ئم في عدد الادوار الضرب ب1.1 هو لاخذ بعين الاعتبار وزن الاعمدة فقط المعادلة الي يشتغلو عليها للتحقق من مقاييس الاعمدة تختلف على الي احنا نشتغل عليها ,متنساش احنا عندنا امر تاني نتحقق منه وهوν


----------



## pato_houssam (10 أغسطس 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> .
> المساحة العائدة للعمود نضربها في وزن البلاطة مع الاحمال الميتة والاحمال الحية ئم في عدد الادوار الضرب ب1.1 هو لاخذ بعين الاعتبار وزن الاعمدة فقط المعادلة الي يشتغلو عليها للتحقق من مقاييس الاعمدة تختلف على الي احنا نشتغل عليها ,متنساش احنا عندنا امر تاني نتحقق منه وهوν



أفهمك جيدا فأنا لدي المنبع من كتاب عن المعاملات لأنها أخذت ستاتيكيا لكنني أود ان أعرف في الكودات الأخرى هل هناك شرح لأن المنبع إذا كان ستاتيكي لا يتغير كثيرا مهما تغيرت الكودات.
سأوضح لك بالفقرة و شرح المعاملات من كتاب:

​ les poteaux فهناك في Article B.8.1.1 C.B.A 93 الذي يتكلم عن majoration الموضحة في الصورة:

http://img1.imagilive.com/0712/Image0003.JPG
http://img1.imagilive.com/0712/Image0002.JPG

فالمقصود به موجود في كتابPratique du BAEL 91 حيث مشروح بدقة من خلال الرسم أي mjoration في reaction .... عكس رأي آخر سمعته ذكر surface.التوضيح في الصور:

http://img1.imagilive.com/0712/Image6.JPG
http://img1.imagilive.com/0712/Image4.JPG
http://img1.imagilive.com/0712/Image5.JPG


أما كحوصلة خاصة ربما لا تهم القيم الاولية لأن:

2- بالنسبة les poteaux ف l'effort normal réduit كما ذكرت و لأضيف على كلامك هناك كذلك sollicitation tangentes الموضحة في A7.4.3.2 RPA99/v2003 هما الذان يحددان أبعاد les poteaux .
و لأضيف l'effort normal réduit تظهر جليا عندما يكون هناك عمود محصور بين deux voile بين 2 من حوائط القص لأن عندما يضرب الزلزال يذهب إلى centre de masse ومن ثم إلى العناصر les plus rigides أي أكبر rigidité و هي les voiles حوائط القص مادام حوائط القص تمتص الطاقة فمنطقيا أن العمود الذي بينهما يتأثر.
أما بالنسبة sollicitation tangentes فتظهر جليا في les poteaux court الأعمدة القصيرة أي أعمدة الدرج في البناءات autostable التي لا تحوي على حوائط القص. و ذكرت تظهر جليا في autostable لأن البناءات التي بها حوائط القص فهي التي تمتص الطاقة. وقد لاحظت ان الكثير يهمل هذا الشرط لان أيعاد العمود تكبر بالمقارنة مع رأيهم.
على العموم شكرا على التوضيح و إن كان شرحك و شرحي يصبان في نفس السياق فقد سألت لأعرف في الكود الأمريكي ماذا يوجد و لأضفي نوع من المناقشة و الحمد لله فقد تحقق ما كنت أصبوا إليه 
لكنني أود ان أطرح عليك سؤال التأثر الكبير للأعمدة هو من القوى الأفقية للزلزال لأنه هو الأكبر لكن لماذا التحقق من شرط l'effort normal réduit تحقق من القوى العمودية .

و في الأخير الشكر لك على المناقشة و تأكدي من الصور لأنه موضح فكرة الضرب في المعاملات.


----------



## أسامه نواره (10 أغسطس 2012)

mhmoodtaha قال:


> هوا مش الصح اننا بنهمل تاثير جساءه كل العناصر دي بحيث ان قوه الزلزال تذهب بالكامل الى النظام المقاوم للاحمال الجانبيه سواء حائط قص او اطار مقاوم العزوم او غيره
> يعني بنحاول نفهم البرنامج اللي بنستخدمه الكلام ده وبنوصف المنشا بناء عليه ، الكلام ده هوا تقريبا اللي ممكن نعمله يدويا حتى بدون اوتوكاد او حاجه باخد عزوم الجساءات حول نقطه مركز الكتله


اذا كنا سوف نهمل سمك البلاطه وعمق الكمرات وقطاعات الاعمده اذن أين الاطارات ال frame التى سوف تقاوم الزلازل مع حوائط القص ؟؟؟؟ سوف نناقش ذلك فى ال model فى الايتابس ونحن بانتظار سقف الدور المتكرر 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## mhmoodtaha (10 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم هذا تعديل النظام الانشائي ليتناسب مع المسقط الثلاثه 
final structral system.rar


----------



## doha_4all (10 أغسطس 2012)

ما شاء الله ارى حماس من الاخوه المهندسين و لكن عندى ملحوظه صغيره هى انى انقطعت عن الموضوع لثلاثة ايام لظروف العمل و لما رجعت لم افهم ما تم التوصل اليه فى المشروع من زحمة المشاركات ارجو التنظيم
و متابع باذن الله معكم من الان
​


----------



## boushy (10 أغسطس 2012)

mhmoodtaha قال:


> السلام عليكم هذا تعديل النظام الانشائي ليتناسب مع المسقط الثلاثه
> final structral system.rar



نشكر لك مجهوداتك الكريمة الاخ محمود طه واليك بعض الملاحظات التي اراها من وجهة نظري صائبة او تحتمل الصواب والخطأ

http://im18.gulfup.com/2012-08-11/134463842122.png


----------



## boushy (11 أغسطس 2012)

*اقتراح statical system*

الاخوة الكرام هذا اقتراح لل statical system ارجو ان يحوز الرضاء ونرجو من مشرفي الموضوع ابداء الملاحظات عليه
proposal.dxf


----------



## mhmoodtaha (11 أغسطس 2012)

boushy قال:


> الاخوة الكرام هذا اقتراح لل statical system ارجو ان يحوز الرضاء ونرجو من مشرفي الموضوع ابداء الملاحظات عليه
> proposal.dxf



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله اذا بتسمحلي اوضح لحضرتك بعض الملاحظات على الانشائي كما هو بالصوره 
من الافضل لو تحسب ابعاد كل عمود باستخدام area method وتضعهم على الانشائي حتى تعرف اذا ما كانت الزياده في ابعاد الاعمده سوف تؤثر على المعماري بشكل كبير
http://www.mediafire.com/view/?x558xrapeav5drv


----------



## boushy (11 أغسطس 2012)

mhmoodtaha قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله اذا بتسمحلي اوضح لحضرتك بعض الملاحظات على الانشائي كما هو بالصوره
> من الافضل لو تحسب ابعاد كل عمود باستخدام area method وتضعهم على الانشائي حتى تعرف اذا ما كانت الزياده في ابعاد الاعمده سوف تؤثر على المعماري بشكل كبير
> Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire



مشكور مهندس محمود طه علي الملاحظات وخاصة علي الكمرات والتي قمت بعملها علي عجل ولك ان تضيف اي كمرة حتي نصل لنموزج نهائي علي حسب الطابق وطريقة تحميل لان المبني معقد بجد
بالنسبة للسلالم قمت بحذفها عن قصد لان اغلب الشباب المتابعين يعرفون مكانه 
بالنسبة للبلاطه فايضا وضعتها لتوضيح المسقط فقط وليس كرسم لاجل التصدير للبرامج الاخري 
اما بالنسبة للاعمدة وعمل حسابات لها عن طريق المساحة فايضا لم اتطرق له 
ملحوظة : تاثير العمود واطواله علي النموزج المقترح يكاد يكون ضئيل بعد حساب الطول علي افتراض العرض مثلا 30 سم يمكنك زيادة الطول اما ان يكون عمود حسب الاصول (اكبر من او اقل من 5)او حائط قص والمقترح فيه امكانية لذلك
كم كان النقاش مفيد 
تقبل خالص شكري


----------



## boushy (11 أغسطس 2012)

*ملف حساب الاعمدة المبدئي*

مرفق ملف لحساب ابعاد العمود حسب المساحة التي يخدمها العمود 
ويعطي كميات الحديد المبدئية ايضا حتي 20 طابق تمت ترقيته خصيصا لهذا المشروع

طريقة المساحة قوائم .rar


----------



## أسامه نواره (11 أغسطس 2012)

boushy قال:


> الاخوة الكرام هذا اقتراح لل statical system ارجو ان يحوز الرضاء ونرجو من مشرفي الموضوع ابداء الملاحظات عليه
> proposal.dxf


اولا نشكر الاخ المهندس boushy على التفاعل وتقديم النظام الانشائى للاسقف والتى يوجد عليه بعض الملاحظات سوف اذكرها وكذلك المهندس mhmoodtaha على تفاعله ولى عتاب للمهندس محمد الجيزاوى والذى ارى أنه قد فتر حماسه بعد أن كان متحمس فى بداية الموضوع أما بالنسبه للمهندس pato_houssam فعنده خبرات عاليه ومع ذلك يخاف من الحسد ويقول أنه مبتدئ فندعوه الى المزيد من مشاركاته واراءه الفاعله وكذلك ادعو مهندسنا الكبير المشرف \خالد الازهرى الى المشاركه وترتيب الموضوع وحذف مشاركات الشكر 
وكما ادعو الاخوه الزملاء الى التفاعل والمشاركه حتى تعم الفائده 
واليك أخى المهندس boushy بعض الملاحظات على اللوحات وهى كلها فى الغالب عدم تطابق اللوحات المعماريه مع اللوحات الانشائيه 




فى سقف البدروم لايوجد فتحات المخارج والمداخل فى البدروم وكذلك أشاير السلم حيث أن السلم يبدأ من الدور الارضى وليس من البدروم وكذلك الحائط الساند على المحيط الخارجى ويمكن عمل السقف بالكامل solid slab مع كمرات ساقطه تصل بين الاعمده وعدم الالتزام بمعمارى البدروم لانه سوف يستخدم كجراج للسيارات فلا توجد مشكله من ظهور الكمرات فى السقف وكما أن هذه الكمرات سوف تؤثر معنا جيدا فى الزلازل 

سقف الدور الارضى 




عدم تطابق السقف الانشائى مع المعمارى فى وجود البلكونات الموجوده فى معمارى الدور الاول وكذلك يمكن اضافة كمرات ساقطه على جدران معمارى الدور الارضى كما فى المحل على اليميين فى الاسفل وكذلك أين سقوط الحمامات وتسليح السلالم 

سقف الدور المتكرر



عدم وجود المناور الموجوده فى المعمارى وكذلك السلالم وكذلك البلكونات على الوجهات 
ارجو أن يقوم احد الزملاء برسم اللوحات الانشائيه لهذه الاسقف وكأننا قمنا بتصميمها ويعطى نماذج وتسليح للكمرات الساقطه وكذلك البلاطات الهوردى حتى نكتسب الخبره من ذلك ثم بعد ذلك سوف نخدل هذه الاسقف على برنامج الايتابس لكى نحلل هذه الاسقف لتصميم الكمرات الساقطه والكمرات الهوردى 
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (11 أغسطس 2012)

pato_houssam قال:


> السلام عليك أخي مادمت ذكرت بأنك وجدت أبعاد مبدئية للأعمدة أود أن أطرح عليك سؤال بل أسئلة تصب في نفس السؤال لكي يستفيد الجميع
> سأطرح سؤالي بصيغة مناقشة لكي يعرف الجميع كيفية حساب أبعاد مبدئية للأعمدة.
> 
> كما تفضل الأستاذ أسامة و الإخوة المهندسن أي بطريقة area method يعني إذا لم اكن مخطيء :
> ...



كفكره عامة على طريقة ال area method هى بالقطع طريقه تقريبيه نستخدمها فى ايجاد قيم لاحمال الاعمده لكى نصممها ونضع مقاطعها التقريبيه على اللوحات الانشائيه الابتدائيه لادخال الاسقف والادوار والمنشأ على اى برنامج انشائى وكما يتم استخدام هذه الطريقه للتحقق من قطاع أى عمود أو التحقق من تصميم لاى قاعده مسلحه وذلك فى الموقع أى عند استلام الاعمال من المقاول واذا تم الشك في قطاع وتسليح اى عمود أو قاعده فى الموقع نقوم أو يقوم المهندس المشرف باستخدام هذه الطريقه 
وعن الارقام المستخدمه بعد حساب المسطح الذى يخدمه كل عمود (المسطح الذى يخدمه كل عمود يتم حسابه بعد تقسيم المسقط الافقى للسقف لمنتصف المسافه بين الاعمده فى الاتجاه الرأسى والاتجاه الافقى ) يمكن بسهوله معرفتها بعد حل سقف واحد على اى برنامج انشائى ثم من البرنامج نحصل على اجمالى رد فعل الاعمده ثم من برنامج الاتوكاد نحسب مسطح السقف الافقى ثم نقسم اجمالى رد فعل الاعمده على مسطح الدور نحصل على كثافة الاحمال للعمود على المتر المربع 
وهذه القيمة تختلف من مبنى لاخر ومن سقف لاخر فى نفس المبنى على أساس نوعية السقف وارتفاع الدور والطوب والاحمال الحيه المستخدمه 
وفى الغالب اذا كانت الاسقف بلاطات عاديه تكون قيمة كثافة الحمل working=1.3-1.4 kg/m2 اما اذا كانت الاسقف بلاطه لاكمريه فتكون هذه النسبه working= 1.5-1.6 kg/m2 شامله وزن الاعمده وسوف نتحقق من هذه الارقام عند ادخال المبنى على برنامج الايتابس أو السقف الواحد على برنامج السيف 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (11 أغسطس 2012)

*انا ليا شرف ان المهندس اسامة يعتب عليا ..... المشكلة انى اليومين اللى فاتوا

كنت تعبان بس الحمد لله على كل شى 

انا حطيت سيستم للدور المتكرر كشكل عام بس عفوا يا بشمهندس اسامة انا مهندس اقل

من المبتدأ عشان اقدر احط ابعاد

منتظر رد حضرتك يا بشمهندس اسامة 

Repeated Floor.dwg - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

**تقبل تحياتى 

محمد الجيزاوى**
*​


----------



## mhmoodtaha (11 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
بالنسبه لوضع لوح انشائيه كامله وعليها جداول ونماذج التسليح 
منذ فتره كنت قد طرحت موضوعا للنقاش لكن لم يتفاعل معه احد هو طريقه تنفيذ الكمرات بعد الانتهاء من عمليه البناء الحوائط جميعها بسمك طوبه 
كنت اقول انه في هذه الحاله نضمن ان جميع الكمرات فوق هذه الحوائط يتم وضع قيمه الحديد الدنيا في الكمرات 
السبب في ذلك انه من الاساس سبب تكون عزوم في الكمرات هو حدوث ترخيم في الكمره وبالتالي اذا لم يحدث ترخيم فلن يحدث اي عزوم 
نفس الكلام اذا نزلت خرسانه الكمرات على الحوائط مباشره فلن يحدث بها ترخيم 
وبالتالي هنا نكون قد عملنا منشا ليس هيكليا وانما مشترك بين المبنى الهيكلي والحوائط الحامله مما يقلل من ابعاد وتسليح ليس فقط الكمرات وانما ايضا الاعمده 
وعندها نقوم بعمل اساس شريطي اسفل الحوائط 
ولكن ماذا عن هذا المنشا المكون من 20 طابقا وماهو سلوك هذا المنشا المركب من الحوائط الحامله والهيكل الخرساني تحت تاثير احمال الزلازل 

تقبلو مروري


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (11 أغسطس 2012)

darkmetal1001 قال:


> *انا ليا شرف ان المهندس اسامة يعتب عليا ..... المشكلة انى اليومين اللى فاتوا
> 
> كنت تعبان بس الحمد لله على كل شى
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم اريد فقط تنبيهك لامر فيما يتعلق بالاعمدة التي في الصورة 







لن تستطيع انجازها بهذا الشكل سياخذ العمود نفس ميل الكمرات تصور حديد الكمرات كيف سيدخل في العمود ولا ايه رايك استاد اسامة ,اتمنى ان تغير مكان العمود الذي اضفته لتفادي ميل سواء في الكمرات او الاعمدة ,اما عن اتجاه البلاطات ربما انتم لا تمانعون ان تاخذو عدة اتجاهات لذلك لن اتدخل في ذلك


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (11 أغسطس 2012)

mhmoodtaha قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بالنسبه لوضع لوح انشائيه كامله وعليها جداول ونماذج التسليح
> منذ فتره كنت قد طرحت موضوعا للنقاش لكن لم يتفاعل معه احد هو طريقه تنفيذ الكمرات بعد الانتهاء من عمليه البناء الحوائط جميعها بسمك طوبه
> كنت اقول انه في هذه الحاله نضمن ان جميع الكمرات فوق هذه الحوائط يتم وضع قيمه الحديد الدنيا في الكمرات
> ...



هل تتحدث عن الحوائط الخرسانية ام الطوب ؟لان حتى لحوائط الطوب من المفروض وضع مادة تفصل الframe عن الطوب لكن لا احد يطبق هذا


----------



## mhmoodtaha (11 أغسطس 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> هل تتحدث عن الحوائط الخرسانية ام الطوب ؟لان حتى لحوائط الطوب من المفروض وضع مادة تفصل الframe عن الطوب لكن لا احد يطبق هذا





انا اتحدث عن الطوب ، الموضوع اني اريد عمل اتصال بين المبنى الهيكلي والطوب 
وجعل اعمال الباني اعضاء انشائيه وليست كفواصل فقط


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (11 أغسطس 2012)

mhmoodtaha قال:


> انا اتحدث عن الطوب ، الموضوع اني اريد عمل اتصال بين المبنى الهيكلي والطوب
> وجعل اعمال الباني اعضاء انشائيه وليست كفواصل فقط


الموضوع الي انت طرحتو وانا لم انتبه اليه والا كنت شاركت هو فعلا موضوع مهم وكما اوضحت لك في الصور الطوب كمادة مختلفة عن الخرسانة وجودها لاصقة بالخرسانة له ردت فعل ومن المفروض ان تاخذ تراتيب لذلك لفصل كل مادة عن الاخرى هذا من جهة اما من جهة ان الكمرات يكون التسليح فيها اقل لست اوافقك الراي ,الكمرات تنجز اولا وكذلك الاسقف اي البلاطات تبدا الكمرات بالتعرض لdeflection تحت حملها وثم حمل البلاطات لان انجاز الحوائط يكون متاخرا ,عند دراسة اي منشا او اي عنصر يدرس في حالته السيئة cas critique مثلا عند دراسة حمام سباحة ستدرسه ممتلا وفارغا وتاخذ الحالة السيئة ,كما ان الحوائط قابلة لللكسر والتغيير من طرف الساكن وهذا يحدث كثيرا فلن تضمن ان مكان حوائط الطوب لن تتغير اماكنها ويجب مراعاة ذهنيات الناس واخذ بالاعتيار ذلك وشكرا لطرحك نقطة مهمة كهذه وتحياتي


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (11 أغسطس 2012)

mhmoodtaha قال:


> انا اتحدث عن الطوب ، الموضوع اني اريد عمل اتصال بين المبنى الهيكلي والطوب
> وجعل اعمال الباني اعضاء انشائيه وليست كفواصل فقط


الموضوع الي انت طرحتو وانا لم انتبه اليه والا كنت شاركت هو فعلا موضوع مهم وكما اوضحت لك في الصور الطوب كمادة مختلفة عن الخرسانة وجودها لاصقة بالخرسانة له ردت فعل ومن المفروض ان تاخذ تراتيب لذلك لفصل كل مادة عن الاخرى هذا من جهة اما من جهة ان الكمرات يكون التسليح فيها اقل لست اوافقك الراي ,الكمرات تنجز اولا وكذلك الاسقف اي البلاطات تبدا الكمرات بالتعرض لdeflection تحت حملها وثم حمل البلاطات لان انجاز الحوائط يكون متاخرا ,عند دراسة اي منشا او اي عنصر يدرس في حالته السيئة cas critique مثلا عند دراسة حمام سباحة ستدرسه ممتلا وفارغا وتاخذ الحالة السيئة ,كما ان الحوائط قابلة لللكسر والتغيير من طرف الساكن وهذا يحدث كثيرا فلن تضمن ان مكان حوائط الطوب لن تتغير اماكنها ويجب مراعاة ذهنيات الناس واخذ بالاعتيار ذلك وشكرا لطرحك نقطة مهمة كهذه وتحياتي


----------



## mhmoodtaha (11 أغسطس 2012)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر على الرد ، قد يكون فعلا تصميم المنشا على اسوأ الظروف واحترام عقليه المستخدم بعدم ضمان تواجد الحائط في مكانه بل احتمال ازالته لفتح شقتين على بعض مثلا 
هو الشيء الذي يدفعني لعدم تطبيق ما قلت مره اخرى حيث اني قمت بتنفيذ هذا الكلام منذ حوالي شهرين وقمت بوضع قيمه الحديد الادنى في الكمرات ولكن اخبرت المالك بعدم ازاله اي حائط موجود لانها عناصر انشائيه تحمل جزءا من حمل المبنى 
انما نظريا ارى هذا الشيء منطقيا اذا ضمنا عدم ازاله الحائط وتنفيذه بسمك طوبه وتنفيذه فوق اساسات شريطيه 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t337336.html


----------



## mhmoodtaha (11 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
اعذروني يا جماعه انا بكتب كتير قوي لاني بجد متحمس جدا للموضوع وعندي حاجات كتير عايز اعرضها عليكم عشان نتناقش فيها كلنا 

دلوقتي هل يعقل يا بشمهندسين اني اتعامل مع الكمره المتشاله على حوائط القص في الصوره بالمنظر اللي في شكل 1

بتهيالي ان كل كمره في الطبيعه حتعتبر منفصله عن التانيه زي الشكل 2 

Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (11 أغسطس 2012)

mhmoodtaha قال:


> اشكرك جزيل الشكر على الرد ، قد يكون فعلا تصميم المنشا على اسوأ الظروف واحترام عقليه المستخدم بعدم ضمان تواجد الحائط في مكانه بل احتمال ازالته لفتح شقتين على بعض مثلا
> هو الشيء الذي يدفعني لعدم تطبيق ما قلت مره اخرى حيث اني قمت بتنفيذ هذا الكلام منذ حوالي شهرين وقمت بوضع قيمه الحديد الادنى في الكمرات ولكن اخبرت المالك بعدم ازاله اي حائط موجود لانها عناصر انشائيه تحمل جزءا من حمل المبنى
> انما نظريا ارى هذا الشيء منطقيا اذا ضمنا عدم ازاله الحائط وتنفيذه بسمك طوبه وتنفيذه فوق اساسات شريطيه
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t337336.html


قبل ان اقرا ما وضعته ولنفرض ان هذا الساكن باع شقته او توفي وورثه اخر واراد التغيير ماذا ستفعل؟وانت غائب سافرت الى منطقة بعيدة 
انا متفقة معك في وجهة نظرك نظريا لكن تطبيقيا ستعود للقاناعات ,تعرف احنا في زلزال بومرداس سقطت بناية كاملا تعرف ليش لان صاحب المحل تحت حذف حائط خرساني حامل ولم ينتبه احد لخطورة الامر وصار ضحايا كتير هذا فقط لاوضح لك ذهنيات الناس وراح اشوف موضوعك الان


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (11 أغسطس 2012)

mhmoodtaha قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اعذروني يا جماعه انا بكتب كتير قوي لاني بجد متحمس جدا للموضوع وعندي حاجات كتير عايز اعرضها عليكم عشان نتناقش فيها كلنا
> 
> دلوقتي هل يعقل يا بشمهندسين اني اتعامل مع الكمره المتشاله على حوائط القص في الصوره بالمنظر اللي في شكل 1
> ...



الكمرات بين الحوائط اذا كنت مع سقف صوليد يمكن تختار 2 لان الحوائط تكون مثبت جيدا مع هذا النوع من الاسقف لكنك ستهدر الوقت في قطع الحديد ووصله اما في بلاطة الهوردي يستحسن الاختيار 1 حتى نربط الحائط بالسقف لكن الكانات تتغير الابعاد فيها لتسبح اكبر لان الكمرة فوق الحائط الخرساني لاتصبح كمرة لانها لن تدرس لbending moment لكن تغير الحديد وقطعه وربطه سيرهق العامل وسياخر الانجاز ,لا تنسى عامل الوقت ,نحن نهدر في المواد احيانا لكسب الوقت هل فكرت في هذا


----------



## أسامه نواره (11 أغسطس 2012)

mhmoodtaha; قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اعذروني يا جماعه انا بكتب كتير قوي لاني بجد متحمس جدا للموضوع وعندي حاجات كتير عايز اعرضها عليكم عشان نتناقش فيها كلنا
> 
> دلوقتي هل يعقل يا بشمهندسين اني اتعامل مع الكمره المتشاله على حوائط القص في الصوره بالمنظر اللي في شكل 1
> ...


ا*لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارى ماشاء الله المداخلات كثيره والموضوع تشعب ولكن هذا جيد ويحتاج الى مجهود كبير للرد عليه ولو أننى هدفى الاساسى هو التركيز على مشروعنا واستكماله لان ذلك سوف يكون له مردود واسع لجميع النقاشات والمفاهيم وبالنسبه لاستفسارك السابق كيف يمكن التعامل مع الطولى الفعلى الذى سوف نتعامل معه فى طول الكابولى أو بحر الكمره SPAN وخصوصا فى وجود حوائط القص هل هو الاختيار 1 أو 2 فى الصوره التاليه 
*




أ*قول انه يجب الرجوع للكود فهذا واضح فيه أن طول الكابولى الفعال = طول الكابولى خارج العمود + عمق الكابولى 
أما طول الكمره الفعال = الاقل من 
1- 1.05 من الطول الصافى بين العموديين 
2- من محور العمود الى محور العمود 
وسوف تجد ذلك فى البرنامج الرائع الايتابس والسيف 
لذلك أطلب منك عمل لوحة سقف الدور المتكرر وتسليح مبدئى لها لكى نتناقش عليها ثم ندخلها على الايتابس 
تقبل تحياتى 
*


----------



## أسامه نواره (11 أغسطس 2012)

boushy قال:


> مرفق ملف لحساب ابعاد العمود حسب المساحة التي يخدمها العمود
> ويعطي كميات الحديد المبدئية ايضا حتي 20 طابق تمت ترقيته خصيصا لهذا المشروع
> 
> طريقة المساحة قوائم .rar


مجهود وملف فوق العاده تشكر عليه أخى المهندس بوشى لهذا المستوى فى الاكسل نحتاج الي مثله قطعا فى حسابات الزلازل والرياح بالكود المصرى لمعايرتها مع الكود الاوربى الموحد eroucode 2004 الموجود ببرنامج الايتابس لكى نتعامل مباشره مع الكود الاوربى وبرنامج الايتابس مع ملف حسابات الزلازل للكود المصرى للزلازل 2008
ولكن مازلنا ننتظر التصميم المبدئى لاسقف المشروع 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## mhmoodtaha (11 أغسطس 2012)

نقطه اخيره قبل ادخال الانشائي على السيف 

ما رايكم في تزريع عمود بعد الارضي ليتحمل ردود افعال الكمرتين بدل من عمل كابولي 
ومع عمل براكت اسفل العمود
http://www.mediafire.com/view/?ah9r745a3994c6e


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (11 أغسطس 2012)

تزريع عمود فى 20 دور اعتقد انها فكرة مش فى محلها


----------



## pato_houssam (11 أغسطس 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم اريد فقط تنبيهك لامر فيما يتعلق بالاعمدة التي في الصورة
> 
> 
> 
> ...




شكرا مهندسة فاطمة على تعقيب تغيير إتجاه البلاطات فهي ملاحظة ممتازة.

سأحاول الشرح حسب إمكانياتي المحدودة فعند إستعمال hoolow block او بلاطة الهوردي تكون هناك كمرات حاملة و في الإتجاه العكسي غير حاملة فإذا كانت بلاطة الهوردي بإتجاه واحد فكل الأعمدة تعمل flexion composé لكن لو بدلنا الإتجاه فإن الأعمدة التي استبدل عندها الإتجاه تكون فقط هي التي تعمل flexion dévieé composée لأنها أصبحت رافعة من الإتجاهين أما باقي الأعمدة تكون تعمل flexion composée. أظن ان هذه ملاحظتك مهندسة فاطمة فلا تبخلي علينا مادمنا كلنا نتصفح الموضوع فإذا كانت هناك ملاحظة أرفقيها من فضلك.

و هناك ملاحظة أخرى بالنسبة للذين يقومون بنمذجة الدرج بجميع بلاطاته فلا ينصح في المباني التي تكون لا تحتوي على حوائط القص بتغيير إتجاه بلاطة الهوردي عند أعمدة الدرج لأنه من الصعب نزع torsion d'ensemble في هذه الحالة للذين ينزعون torsion d'ensemble. وتظهر جليا في البنايات التي لها زاوية دوران bloc d'angle.

و هناك شيء آخر يعني في الأعمدة الدائرية لا يوجد حساب في flexion composée لو تلاحظين ذلك في robot expert أما flexion deviée composée فتوجد و قد سألت احدهم على ذلك قال لي سأجيبك بالتفصيل عن ذلك مدعوما بشرحات إن شاء الله عندما يعطيني الإجابة سأرفقها لك و لا أظمن لك الوقت متى لأنه سؤال متداول عند المهندسين.

أما بخصوص مناقشاتكم لأنني لم أفهم بعض الكلمات و ليست لدي خبرة التعامل مع systeme structural فإنني أحاول التتبع معكم و أود وهذا رجاء مني ان ترفقوا الكلمات المتداولة في رسم إنشائي.

و لن أنسى شكر الأستاذ أسامة على إجابته على سؤالي المتعلق بarea method. 
وفي الأخير لكم كل الشكر.


----------



## boushy (11 أغسطس 2012)

الاخ الكريم pato_houssam :
نشكر لك مداخلاتك القيمة جدا لكن هنالك شئ مهم وهو اللغة الفرنسية والتي اغلب الاخوة لا يفهموها في المنتدي او قل الموضوع 
لذا نرجو منك التكرم اما بترجمة المصطلحات الي الانكليزية او التعبير عنها باللغة العربية لو امكن 
تقبل فائق شكري


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (11 أغسطس 2012)

*شكرا للمهندسة فاطمة على الملحوظة انا لو حبيت اغير الاتجاة للاعمدة يعنى بدل ما ضربة فى y اخلى ضربة فى x دا هيعمل مشكلة فى المعمارى 

بالنسبة لميل الكمرة انا شوفت منشات متنفذة بالشكل دا وانا هنا لو تلاحظوا بحاول اخد الكمرات مستمرة عشان العزوم 

بالنسبة لاتجاة البلاطة الهوردى اللى تفضل وعقب عليها المهندس pato انا خد تقريبا البلاطات بالشكل دا عشان انا عندى

كابولى ملزم بالاتجاة دا واخد البلاطات الاخرى فى نفس الاتجاة عشان اخلى العصب مستمر عشان العزوم

انا عن نفسى مفهمتش اى حاجة من المهندس pato ودا علشان اللغة الفرنسية ياريت يتفضل المهندس ويغير اللغة 

فى انتظار راى المهندس اسامة 

**تقبل تحياتى 

محمد الجيزاوى **
*​


----------



## pato_houssam (11 أغسطس 2012)

boushy قال:


> الاخ الكريم pato_houssam :
> نشكر لك مداخلاتك القيمة جدا لكن هنالك شئ مهم وهو اللغة الفرنسية والتي اغلب الاخوة لا يفهموها في المنتدي او قل الموضوع
> لذا نرجو منك التكرم اما بترجمة المصطلحات الي الانكليزية او التعبير عنها باللغة العربية لو امكن
> تقبل فائق شكري



أعتذر لك و للجميع لكن هذا خارج عن إرادتي فقد حاولت ان اتكلم بالعربية لكن لم أستطع لان الكلمات التي بالفرنسية هي مصطلحات تقنية لو حاولت ان أترجمها بالإنجليزية فممكن ان يذهب معناها الأصلي. لانني درست باللغة الفرنسية. فهل هي نعمة أم نقمة؟ و على العموم هناك من يتعامل باللغة الفرنسية و ما رأيك في شخص نبه على إدراج ملاحظات و شروحات للكود المستعمل في هذه الصفحة.
على العموم سأحاول و شكرا على التنبيه. و أرجوا ان يكون التعاون متبادل.
شكرا


----------



## أسامه نواره (12 أغسطس 2012)

darkmetal1001 قال:


> *انا ليا شرف ان المهندس اسامة يعتب عليا ..... المشكلة انى اليومين اللى فاتوا
> كنت تعبان بس الحمد لله على كل شى
> انا حطيت سيستم للدور المتكرر كشكل عام بس عفوا يا بشمهندس اسامة انا مهندس اقل
> من المبتدأ عشان اقدر احط ابعاد
> ...



أولا نقول حمدا الله على السلامه 
ولمعرفتى الشخصيه للمهندس المجتهد محمد الجيزاوى فأنا اعرف يعمل فى مجال التصميم وكنت انتظر منه الكثير فاعرف أنه يمكن أن يقدم لنا المشروع كاملا مصمم انشائيا ولكن نظرا لظروف مرضه فلم يستطع أن يقوم بذلك 
نطمع من أخينا المهندس محمد الجيزاوى أن يقوم بتصميم سقف الدور المتكرر وعليه نماذج الكمرات وجدول تسليحها وتسليح البلاطات وسمكها ولو بطريقه تقريبيه لان ذلك سوف يثرى النقاش ويساعدنا عند ادخال وتصميم الكمرات الساقطه والكمرات الهوردى على برنامج الايتابس 
تقبل تحياتى وحمد الله على السلامه


----------



## pato_houssam (12 أغسطس 2012)

darkmetal1001 قال:


> *شكرا للمهندسة فاطمة على الملحوظة انا لو حبيت اغير الاتجاة للاعمدة يعنى بدل ما ضربة فى y اخلى ضربة فى x دا هيعمل مشكلة فى المعمارى
> 
> بالنسبة لميل الكمرة انا شوفت منشات متنفذة بالشكل دا وانا هنا لو تلاحظوا بحاول اخد الكمرات مستمرة عشان العزوم
> 
> ...



شكرا لك أخي على مجهوداتك المعتبرة لكنني في تعقيبي لم أقصد الجملة الإنشائية في الموضوع لأنني عقبت على ملاحظة المهندسة فاطمة لأنها من تعبيرها أحسست أنها تريد أن تضيف معلومة فبادرت بإكمالها بوجه عام لا سبيل التخصيص بالمشروع.
اما بالنسبة للغة سأتدارك إن شاء الله و لو كنت محلي ربما الأسباب تتغير.

وفي الأخير لك كل الشكر.


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (12 أغسطس 2012)

darkmetal1001 قال:


> *شكرا للمهندسة فاطمة على الملحوظة انا لو حبيت اغير الاتجاة للاعمدة يعنى بدل ما ضربة فى y اخلى ضربة فى x دا هيعمل مشكلة فى المعمارى
> 
> بالنسبة لميل الكمرة انا شوفت منشات متنفذة بالشكل دا وانا هنا لو تلاحظوا بحاول اخد الكمرات مستمرة عشان العزوم
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم ,يبدو انك لم تفهم قصدي ,انا لا قلت ان الكمرات المائلة ليست جيدة ولا قلت ان العمود يتغير ضربه ان اتحدث عن edges الاعمدة الي انا اشارتلك علها اذ يصعب انجاز الاعمدة دي بطريقتك ,اما بخصوص الكمرات المائلة انا احكي عن هذا المشروع بالذات لان هذا الميل يضطرك لتصميم تلك الاعمدة بطريقة خاصة انا اتحدث عن edge العمود ساوضح لك ذلك بعدين هذه نقطة ليست في التصميم انا اتحدث عند الانجاز


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (12 أغسطس 2012)

حاولت توضيح وجهة نظري بخصوص قطاعات الاعمدة وكيف تكون ,لكن لماذا انا وحدي من ترى ذلك اصبحت اشك في اني مخطات






لو عملنا التسليح راح يكون كالاتي ,انظر كيف يمر تسليح الكمرة على تسليح العمود 





بينما اذا انت عملت الميل التالي ستحصل على ما يلي


----------



## أسامه نواره (12 أغسطس 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم ,يبدو انك لم تفهم قصدي ,انا لا قلت ان الكمرات المائلة ليست جيدة ولا قلت ان العمود يتغير ضربه ان اتحدث عن edges الاعمدة الي انا اشارتلك علها اذ يصعب انجاز الاعمدة دي بطريقتك ,اما بخصوص الكمرات المائلة انا احكي عن هذا المشروع بالذات لان هذا الميل يضطرك لتصميم تلك الاعمدة بطريقة خاصة انا اتحدث عن edge العمود ساوضح لك ذلك بعدين هذه نقطة ليست في التصميم انا اتحدث عند الانجاز


وتأكيدا لما ذكرته الاخت المهندسه فاطمه فانه يوجد شرط فى الكود المصرى ليكون هناك تكون ونشأت وعمل ال frame action هو الاتزيد المسافه بين منتصف العمود ومحور الكمره عن ربع المسافه العموديه لمحور الكمره على قطاع العمود كما يلى 





وبما أن سلوك والتحليل الانشائى للكمره الهوردى ماهى الاعباره عن سلوك للبلاطه لاكمريه flat slab لذلك والافضل فى حالتنا هذه هو جعل أبعاد العمود الصغرى موازيه لمحور الكمره الهوردى اى جعلها مائله لكى يتحقق ال frame action بين الكمره والعمود بسهوله وبطريقه أفضل بالاضافه الى ما ذكرته المهندسه فاطمه سابقا فى كيفية رص الحديد وكما أنه يمكن عدم عمله كذلك وترك شكل العمود على حالته الاولى 
ولكن الشرط السابق فى الكود المصرى بعد دراسته وجدته مجحف جدا ويصل بنا فى النهايه الى أنه يجب عمل قطاع العمود بشروط ال Special Moment Resistance Frame ( SMRF برغم عدم حاجتنا له وخصوصا اذا كانت الكمره ساقطه وليست بلاطه هوردى كما فى حالنتا هذه 
وللمعلوميه هذا الشرط منقول عن الكود الاوربى الموحد وغير موجود فى الكود الامريكى والمنقول عنه بقية الانظمه فى الكود المصرى أى أن القائميين عن الكود المصرى محيريين نفسهم شويه من الكود الاوربى وشويه من الكود الامريكى 
ونحن مازلنا نتظر مشاركات زملائنا المهندسيين فى تسليح سقف الدور المتكرر لادخاله وتصميمه على برنامج الايتابس 
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (12 أغسطس 2012)

boushy قال:


> الاخ الكريم pato_houssam :
> نشكر لك مداخلاتك القيمة جدا لكن هنالك شئ مهم وهو اللغة الفرنسية والتي اغلب الاخوة لا يفهموها في المنتدي او قل الموضوع
> لذا نرجو منك التكرم اما بترجمة المصطلحات الي الانكليزية او التعبير عنها باللغة العربية لو امكن
> تقبل فائق شكري


الترجمة ليست بالامر الهيين وانا حتى الان لا اعرف ما تسمية دراسة الاعمدة اذ ان الاعمدة تدرس باخذ بعين الاعتبار P AND M ,نسمي دراسة العمود يدرس en flexion composée,دراسة الكمرة تدرس على M bending moment ( flexion simple ) اما مايقلق المهندس حسام هو analys of Biaxial bending of ccolumns حيث هذه الاعمدة سيكون لها Mx and My تقريبا نفس القيمة يعني كلاهما قيمه كبيرة متقاربة وحساب ذلك ماخوذ بعين الاعتبار في روبوت


----------



## pato_houssam (12 أغسطس 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> الترجمة ليست بالامر الهيين وانا حتى الان لا اعرف ما تسمية دراسة الاعمدة اذ ان الاعمدة تدرس باخذ بعين الاعتبار P AND M ,نسمي دراسة العمود يدرس en flexion composée,دراسة الكمرة تدرس على M bending moment ( flexion simple ) اما مايقلق المهندس حسام هو analys of Biaxial bending of ccolumns حيث هذه الاعمدة سيكون لها Mx and My تقريبا نفس القيمة يعني كلاهما قيمه كبيرة متقاربة وحساب ذلك ماخوذ بعين الاعتبار في روبوت




شكرا مهندسة فاطمة على التعقيب هذا ما كنت أقصد بالتمام 

وقد قلتها من قبل في رد على الاخ darkmetal انني أحسست بأن لديك المعلومة فأكملت التوضيح لكنك لم تضعيها فرجاء إن كانت لديك المعلومات فأذكريها حتى و إن كانت من كود آخر ليستفيد الجميع
و قد لبيت طلبي و الحمد لله.
عذرا مرة أخرى.


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (13 أغسطس 2012)

باذن الله سوف اقوم بعمل ما اشار لة المهندس اسامة


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (13 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا لكل من المهندسة فاطمة والمهندس pato


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (13 أغسطس 2012)

*دا تصميم من غير اى حسابات حيث انى قمت بعملة في حوالى 20 دقيقة واتوقع الكثير من الاخطاء 

انا قولت ان دى فرصة كويسة ان الواحد يختبر الحس الهندسى اللى امتلك منة قليل القليل وخصوصا انى لى فى عالم التصميم بضع شهور 

اتمنى ان تكون المرحلة القادمة وهى ادخال السقف على الايتاب والتوضيح ما سوف نقوم بعملة اثناء الادخال زى ان كنا ندخل البلاطات بطريقة polyline مثل السيف وكيف يتم ادخال الهولى بلوك حيث انى اعلم انها تمثل انها deck اعتقد انى احتاج التعريفات اللى تظهر فى القائمة 

دا رابط سقف المتكرر 

Quick.dwg - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

تقبلوا تحياتى 

محمد الجيــــزاوى 
*​


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (13 أغسطس 2012)

up


----------



## pato_houssam (13 أغسطس 2012)

darkmetal1001 قال:


> *دا تصميم من غير اى حسابات حيث انى قمت بعملة في حوالى 20 دقيقة واتوقع الكثير من الاخطاء
> 
> انا قولت ان دى فرصة كويسة ان الواحد يختبر الحس الهندسى اللى امتلك منة قليل القليل وخصوصا انى لى فى عالم التصميم بضع شهور
> 
> ...



مشكور أخي فأنت عند حسن التطلعات دائما لكن لدي طلب لو تضعه على شكل صورة إذا تفضلت.


----------



## أسامه نواره (14 أغسطس 2012)

darkmetal1001 قال:


> *دا تصميم من غير اى حسابات حيث انى قمت بعملة في حوالى 20 دقيقة واتوقع الكثير من الاخطاء
> انا قولت ان دى فرصة كويسة ان الواحد يختبر الحس الهندسى اللى امتلك منة قليل القليل وخصوصا انى لى فى عالم التصميم بضع شهور
> اتمنى ان تكون المرحلة القادمة وهى ادخال السقف على الايتاب والتوضيح ما سوف نقوم بعملة اثناء الادخال زى ان كنا ندخل البلاطات بطريقة polyline مثل السيف وكيف يتم ادخال الهولى بلوك حيث انى اعلم انها تمثل انها deck اعتقد انى احتاج التعريفات اللى تظهر فى القائمة
> دا رابط سقف المتكرر
> ...



اولا نشكر المهندس \محمد على يقوم به من مجهود لخدمة زملائه ولكى تعدم الفائده ونثرى النقاش وادعو الاخوه الزملاء فى المشاركه لكى يصبح المجهود موزع على أكثر من شخص وكذلك لتجدد الافكار وتتنوع 
وتوجد بعض الملاحظات على الرسومات التى قام المهندس محمد مشكورا باعدادها وهى كالاتى :
 ملاحظات عامه على الانشائى المبدئى والذى تم بدون حسابات انشائيه :-
أ- جدول الكمرات:
1-  عرض الكمرات الساقطه 12 سم وهو عرض الطوب المستخدم وهذا لن يحقق اشتراطات الكود سواء للعلاقه بين طول الكمره ((span الى عرض الكمره وهو ماسمى حد النحافه لجميع الكمرات وهذه الشروط فى الكود المصرى هى نفسها فى الكود الامريكى كما يلى 





وكذلك هذا العرض لن يحقق قيم اجهادات القص والعزوم الناتجه من الزلازل وكما أننا فى حاجه الى زيادة عزم القصور الذاتى للكمرات الساقطه لكى نعظم ونفعل عمل ال frames  اللازم مع حوائط القص لمقاومة الرياح والزلازل 

2- تم استخدام الحديد المكسح فى تسليح الكمرات وهذا لم يعد يستخدم منذ ظهور الحديد عالى المقاومه وكذلك فى مقاومة هذه الكمرات لاحمال الرياح والزلازل لان الحديد عالى المقاومه به نسبة كربون عاليه مما يؤدى الى أنه أصبح قصف(brittle) وكثرة الثنى فيه يؤدى الى اضعافه أما بالنسبه للزلازل فبالتحليل الانشائى ينقلب شكل العزوم وقوى القص لتصبح عكسية الشكل بالنسبه للاحمال الرأسيه الحيه والميته وقد يكون أكبر منها لذلك وجود الحديد المكسح الذى يقاوم قوى القص للاحمال الرأسيه وعدم وجود حديد مكسح أو كانات كافيه تقاوم اجهادات قص الزلازل والرياح هذا خطأ 

ب- البلاطات العاديه solid slab 
1- للمهندس المصمم اولا أن يحاول تقليل التكلفه بقدر المستطاع ويحاول أن يجعل سمك هذه البلاطه أقل مايمكن لكى نحصل أيضا على مبنى ذات كتله أقل فبالتالى أحمال أقل للزلازل وكذلك أوزان رأسيه أقل فبالتالى قطاعات أقل للاعمده والكمرات والاساسات وكذلك يمكن الاستغناء عن اجزاء من البلاطه الهوردى وتحويلها الى بلاطه عاديه لتقليل الاحمال والتكلفه وهذا غير محقق على الرسم فالكود يذكر أن أكبر سمك مبدئى للبلاطه هو للبلاطه البسيطه الارتكاز simple slab = span\35 ولذلك على الاقل تقدير نستخدم ذلك فى تقدير مبدئى لسمك البلاطه قبل اجراء العمليات الحسابيه الانشائيه سواء اليدويه أو باستخدام البرامج الانشائيه ومن هنا سوف يصبح سمك البلاطات هو 12 سم ما عدى البلاطات التاليه 





2-  فى مثل هذه المشاريع لابد من توضيح ووضع التسليح العلوى للبلاطه فى منطقة ارتكازها على الكمرات الساقطه سواء الكمرات الطرفيه أو المكمرات فى الوسط لتوضيح الحديد العلوى كما يلى





ح- البلاطه الهوردى :-
1- لتحديد السمك المبدئى للبلاطه الهوردى فالمذكور فى الكود أنها عباره عن بلاطه لاكمريه flat slab وسمك البلاطه اللاكمريه الطرفيه = span\32 لذلك يمكن اعتبار أن سمك البلاطه الهوردى = 22 سم عباره عن طوب أحمر طفلى بارتفاع 15 سم + 7 سم وكما أنه من الافضل استخدام طوب البولستريين المهمل الوزن أفضل من الطوب الطفلى ويتم تحديد عرض العصب بحيث يكون الاكبر من 1- 10 سم أو2- سمك البلاطه \3
2-  بالنسبه الى عرض الكمرات الهوردى فيتم تحديد عرض مبدئى = طول بحر الكمره (span)\4-6 اذا كانت الكمره محمله بأعصاب البلاطه 
3- أما اذا كانت الكمره غير محمله بأعصاب البلاطه الهوردى فيمكن تقليل العرض الى = span\8-10 
ثم يتم بعد ذلك يتم رسم كل الاعصاب على المسقط الافقى وليس كشل يحدد اتجاه الاعصاب اخذيين فى الاعتبار عمل ال solid part فى حالة الكمرات الساقطه والذى تتراح قيمته بين 15 الى 20 سم ويجب الا تزيد قيمته عن ذلك وأثناء الرسم يمكن زيادة او تقليل عرض الكمرات المدفونه بما يتناسب مع الابعاد للمسقط الافقى للسقف ليسهل علينا اضافة أو حذف صف طوب هوردى اذا اقتضت الحاجه بعد عمل الحسابات الانشائيه الى زيادة أو نقصان العرض التصميمى للكمرات المدفونه عن العرض المفروض المبدئى وكما أن ذلك يساعد على ادخال العدد الفعلى للاعصاب والكمرات بالعرض الصحيح على برنامج الايتابس لدراسة الزلازل 
لذلك نرجو ان يتقدم احد الزملاء بعمل شريحه واحد يوضح لنا كيفية تصميم البلاطه العاديه للتحقق من سمك البلاطه التى تم فرضها وكذلك حسابات انشائيه لكمره مدفونه واحده حتى نستطيع التعليق عليها لتعم الفائده على الجميع 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (14 أغسطس 2012)

> هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t337256-22.html#ixzz23VI4xHrZ
> 
> اولا نشكر المهندس \محمد على يقوم به من مجهود لخدمة زملائه ولكى تعدم الفائده ونثرى النقاش وادعو الاخوه الزملاء فى المشاركه لكى يصبح المجهود موزع على أكثر من شخص وكذلك لتجدد الافكار وتتنوع
> وتوجد بعض الملاحظات على الرسومات التى قام المهندس محمد مشكورا باعدادها وهى كالاتى :
> ملاحظات عامه على الانشائى المبدئى والذى تم بدون حسابات انشائيه :-



مفيش اى شكر يا بشمهندس ان كان فية شكر فيكون لحضرتك والمهندسين المشرفين على الموضوع وانا بالفعل بستفيد من الموضوع 



> هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t337256-22.html#ixzz23VIPFYf3
> 
> أ- جدول الكمرات:
> 1- عرض الكمرات الساقطه 12 سم وهو عرض الطوب المستخدم وهذا لن يحقق اشتراطات الكود سواء للعلاقه بين طول الكمره ((span الى عرض الكمره وهو ماسمى حد النحافه لجميع الكمرات وهذه الشروط فى الكود المصرى هى نفسها فى الكود الامريكى كما يلى
> ...



كلام حضرتك مفيش اى غبار وبالفعل انا مخدش بالى من حاجة زى دى وانا بفرض القطاعات اعدك بانى ابحث فى ذلك واقوم بالرد باذن الله 



> 2- تم استخدام الحديد المكسح فى تسليح الكمرات وهذا لم يعد يستخدم منذ ظهور الحديد عالى المقاومه وكذلك فى مقاومة هذه الكمرات لاحمال الرياح والزلازل لان الحديد عالى المقاومه به نسبة كربون عاليه مما يؤدى الى أنه أصبح قصف(brittle) وكثرة الثنى فيه يؤدى الى اضعافه أما بالنسبه للزلازل فبالتحليل الانشائى ينقلب شكل العزوم وقوى القص لتصبح عكسية الشكل بالنسبه للاحمال الرأسيه الحيه والميته وقد يكون أكبر منها لذلك وجود الحديد المكسح الذى يقاوم قوى القص للاحمال الرأسيه وعدم وجود حديد مكسح أو كانات كافيه تقاوم اجهادات قص الزلازل والرياح هذا خطأ



بالنسبة للحديد المكسح وعارفين ان قد اية بيحصل اجهاد لسيخ الحديد بس انا اشتغلت كام حاجة فى الرياض هنا وكانت كام فيلا لمواطنين كان يطلب الحديد المكسح لان العمالة لاتفهم اى شى غير ذلك 

اكيد الحديد الموجود لا يقاوم الزلازل والرياح ودا عشان انا معملتش مودل للمنشا واثرت بالقوى الجانبية وعرفت العزوم قد اية الموجودة على الكمرة 



> هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t337256-22.html#ixzz23VKOvyFm
> 
> ب- البلاطات العاديه solid slab
> 1- للمهندس المصمم اولا أن يحاول تقليل التكلفه بقدر المستطاع ويحاول أن يجعل سمك هذه البلاطه أقل مايمكن لكى نحصل أيضا على مبنى ذات كتله أقل فبالتالى أحمال أقل للزلازل وكذلك أوزان رأسيه أقل فبالتالى قطاعات أقل للاعمده والكمرات والاساسات وكذلك يمكن الاستغناء عن اجزاء من البلاطه الهوردى وتحويلها الى بلاطه عاديه لتقليل الاحمال والتكلفه وهذا غير محقق على الرسم فالكود يذكر أن أكبر سمك مبدئى للبلاطه هو للبلاطه البسيطه الارتكاز simple slab =span\35 ولذلك على الاقل تقدير نستخدم ذلك فى تقدير مبدئى لسمك البلاطه قبل اجراء العمليات الحسابيه الانشائيه سواء اليدويه أو باستخدام البرامج الانشائيه ومن هنا سوف يصبح سمك البلاطات هو 12 سم ما عدى البلاطات التاليه



بالنسبة لسمك البلاطة اكيد بالطبع كل ما اقلل من السمك اكيد وزن المنشا هيقل ودا بيقلل من قيمة قوى القص القاعدى 

بس الداعى لوضع سمك البلاطة كلة واحد وهذا غير اقتصادى بالمرة لان الكثير من اساتذتنا فى الجامعات كانوا يقولوا خلى سمك البلاطة واحد عشان الشدة الخشبية بالنسبة للنجار وكانت الحجة ان ذلك اسرع فى التنفيذ 

ومن خلال ما رايتة فى مصر كان يوجد مكتب كبير ولة سمعتة ورايت ذلك يحدث بل كان يمتد الامر لما يكون فية بلاطة هوردى كان المهندس المصمم يبحث عن اطول طول للعصب ويتم حلة على ان بسيط الارتكاز 

ويعمم تسليحة على كل المنشا وهذا بافعل خطا ولكن اقول ما رايتة 



> هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t337256-22.html#ixzz23VLrtN8h
> 
> ح- البلاطه الهوردى :-
> 1- لتحديد السمك المبدئى للبلاطه الهوردى فالمذكور فى الكود أنها عباره عن بلاطه لاكمريه flat slab وسمك البلاطه اللاكمريه الطرفيه = span\32 لذلك يمكن اعتبار أن سمك البلاطه الهوردى = 22 سم عباره عن طوب أحمر طفلى بارتفاع 15 سم + 7 سم وكما أنه من الافضل استخدام طوب البولستريين المهمل الوزن أفضل من الطوب الطفلى ويتم تحديد عرض العصب بحيث يكون الاكبر من 1- 10 سم أو2- سمك البلاطه \3
> ...



شكرا ليك يا بشمهندس اسامة على المعلومات دى وربنا يجزيك كل خير ويجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك

بس وان كان ليا تعليق حضرتك قولت ان عرض solid part بجوار الكمرة الساقطة يتراوح بين 15 - 20 سم ويجب الا يزيد عن ذلك ولكن انا اعتقد انة ممكن يزيد عن القيمة دى 








اتمنى ان يكون كلامى فى شى من الصحة 




​


----------



## bassem2005 (14 أغسطس 2012)

*جزاكم الله على هذا المجهود*


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (15 أغسطس 2012)

*بالنسبة لما طلبة المهندس اسامة من تصميم شريحة فى بلاطة **solid slab** 








بالنظر الى البلاطة نجد انها تحقق الشرط L/LS اكبر من 2 اذن البلاطة **ONE WAY SOLID SLAB** 

**سمك البلاطة = 16 سم زى ما اشار المهندس اسامة** 

WU = 1.4 D.L + 1.6 L.L **ACCORDING TO ECP**

WU = 1.2 D.L + 1.6 L.L **ACCORDING TO ACI**

*
*WU = 1.4 ( TS * GAMA OF CONCRETE + FLOOR COVER ) + 1.6 * LIVE LOAD

مبنى سكنى WU = 1.4 ( 0.16 * 2.5 + 0.15 ) + 1.6 * ( 0.2 ) 0000000 

**WU = 1.09 T/M2**

يتم اخذ شريحة واحد متر فى اتجاة الحمل 

نجد ان قيمة العزم تساوى 

**M = W * L * L / 8**

M = 1.09 * 5.24 * 5.24 / 8 = **3.74 M .T**

D= C1 SQRT ( MU/FCU*B) 0000000000

D = T - 2 CM = 16 - 2 = 14 CM 

14 = SQRT (3.74 * 100000/250*100)

**C1 = 3.619 BIGGER THAN 2.75 SAFE CONCRETE SECTION** 

**C/D ACTUAL BIGGER THAN C/D MIN 

C/D ACTUAL LESS THAN C/D MAX** 

اتمنى ان يكون كلامى بة شى من الصحة 

**تقبل تحياتى 

محمد الجيزاوى 
*​


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (15 أغسطس 2012)

*انا منتظر الرد من المهندس اسامة و المهندسة فاطمة والاراء الزملاء ونعرف الخطوة القادمة اية 

اعذرونى قد اتغيب لحوالى 3 ايام لذهابى لاداء مناسك العمرة ابتداءا من اليوم ولاول ايا عيد الفطر 

اللهم تقبل منا 

تقبلوا تحياتى *​


----------



## أسامه نواره (15 أغسطس 2012)

ومن أحد الاستخدامات المهمه لبرنامج الايتابس نظرا لسهولتها هو استخدامه فى عمل التحليل الانشائى لكمرات سقف البلاطه العاديه (drop beam in solid slab ) حيث يحتاج الحل اليدوى لهذه الكمرات جهد مضاعف من الوقت لاننا نقوم بعمل الحل الانشائى لتوزيع حمل البلاطه العاديه على الكمرات الساقطه مرتيين مره للحصول على العزوم لتصميم الكمره نفسها وذلك باستخدام المعامل الفا فى توزيع حمل البلاطه العاديه والذى نستخدمه لتحويل شكل حمل البلاطه من شكل مثلثى أو شبه منحرف الى شكل منظم لكى نسهل على أنفسنا طريقة الحل ولكن هذا المعامل الفا يعطى فى النهاية نفس قيمة العزوم سواء للحمل المنتظم أو الحمل المثلث أو شبه المنحرف 
ثم نعيد الكره مره ثانيه ونعمل حل انشائى لنفس الكمره للحصول على رد فعل هذه الكمره على الكمرات الاخرى أو رد فعل هذه الكمره على الاعمده وذلك باستخدام معامل بيتا والذى يستخدم لتحويل شكل حمل البلاطه المثلثى أو شبه المنحرف الى حمل منتظم يعطى نفس رد الفعل كما فى الجدول التالى المعروف والخاص بالكمرات
 



ويقوم برنامج الايتابس بعمل ذلك بسهوله وبنفس طريقة التحليل اليدوى وبنفس الارقام كما فى المثال التالى والذى يوضح شكل توزيع الاحمال كمثلثات وشبه منحرف على الكمرات الساقطه 




والشكل التالى يوضح أحمال الحوائط على الكمرات وبنفس أماكنها كما فى اللوحات المعماريه




وكما يوضح الشكل التالى شكل العزوم على الكمرات بعد حل الملف على برنامج الايتابس



 ومرفق ملفات الاتوكاد لسقف الدور المتكررالخاص بالبرج الذى نحن بصدده وكذلك ملف dxf الذى تم التعامل معه مع برنامج الايتابس وكذلك ملف السقف على برنامج الايتابس 
Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire
Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire
Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire

*تقبلوا تحياتى*


----------



## quty (15 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم مهندس اسامه شكرا جزيلا لك وجزاك الله كل خير
اسال عن كيفية التنزيل من الميديا فاير لاني لااستطيع تنزيل الملف


----------



## hema81 (15 أغسطس 2012)

برجاء وضع رابط اخر للملفات لانى لم استطيع التحميل ......... وجزاك الله كل خير يا باشمهندس اسامة على ماتقدمه لنا من معلومات قيمة


----------



## boushy (15 أغسطس 2012)

hema81 قال:


> برجاء وضع رابط اخر للملفات لانى لم استطيع التحميل ......... وجزاك الله كل خير يا باشمهندس اسامة على ماتقدمه لنا من معلومات قيمة



لا يمكن تحميل الملفات اخينا الكبير م.أسامة نرجو اعادة النظر في الرابط او اعادة تحميله علي موقع اخر
مع كل الحب


----------



## أسامه نواره (15 أغسطس 2012)

osama-nawara_2.EDB - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download
usama-nawara.dwg - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download
usama-nawara.dxf - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
نحاول على هذا الرابط ومعذره للرابط السابق 
وارجوا أن نبدأ بأخذ ردود الافعال من ملف الايتابس السابق لحساب الاحمال على الاعمده لعدد 20 دور لكى نستمر لكى نصمم قطاعات الاعمده على الاحمال الرأسيه ثم بعد ذلك نتحقق من قطاعاتها تحت تأثير الاحمال الافقيه من رياح وزلازل كما ارجو المشاركه والتفاعل لاننى بدأ الاحظ الفتور فى المشاركات وكما أنه اى استفسار للملف السابق لاتوجد مشكله لكى تعم الفائده 
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## boushy (15 أغسطس 2012)

ملف الايتابس مهندس اسامة بنسخة 9.7.4 ياريت تحفظه بنسخة اقدم حتي يتم فتحه من كل الفيرشنس


----------



## boushy (16 أغسطس 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> osama-nawara_2.edb - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download
> usama-nawara.dwg - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download
> usama-nawara.dxf - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download
> 
> ...


الاخ الكريم اسامة نوارة بعد التحية والاحترام
ملف الdxf المرفق يبدو ان نمذجته علي الكاد علي شكل 3d بها بعض الخلل اذ يظهر علي انه 3d لكن في الحقيقة محاوره تنطبق علي ال plane اكس وواي حقيقة وايضاعند استيراده الي الايتابس ارجو ان اكون مخطئا في ذلك مع كل الشكر وان كنت مخطئا فارجو تصحيح المعلومة 
كامل الشكروالتقدير


----------



## أسامه نواره (16 أغسطس 2012)

boushy قال:


> الاخ الكريم اسامة نوارة بعد التحية والاحترام
> ملف الdxf المرفق يبدو ان نمذجته علي الكاد علي شكل 3d بها بعض الخلل اذ يظهر علي انه 3d لكن في الحقيقة محاوره تنطبق علي ال plane اكس وواي حقيقة وايضاعند استيراده الي الايتابس ارجو ان اكون مخطئا في ذلك مع كل الشكر وان كنت مخطئا فارجو تصحيح المعلومة
> كامل الشكروالتقدير


الاخ المهندس\boushy 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
ان مايظهر فى ملف الاتوكاد dxf من خطوط مائله هى توضح لى فقط نقطة منتصف العمود وهذا الخط المائل أقوم فقط باختيار نقطة تقاطعه مع الكمرات ثم من قائمة edit>extrude point to line ثم أقوم بمسح والغاء هذه الخطوط المائله بعد تخليق مركز العمود من نقطة التقاطع 
للمعلوميه أنا لااعرف الاتوكاد 3d
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (17 أغسطس 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> osama-nawara_2.EDB - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download
> usama-nawara.dwg - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download
> usama-nawara.dxf - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة م اسامة 
اولا كنت عايز اشكر حضرتك على اللى بتقدمة لينا من معلومات وعلى جهدك معنا فى هذا المشروع وجزاك الله كل خير ولو سمحت انا كان لى بعض الاستفسارات على الموديل اللى حضرتك رفعتة وهى :
1- بالنسبة لتعريف معاير المرونة للخرسانة Ec= 14000 sqrt fcu ولكن القيمة اللى حضرتك وضعتها لا تتفق مع هذا القانون 
2-قمت حضرتك بتعريف قطاعات البلاطات على انها Membrane والمعروف لدى ان البلاطات تمثل على انها shell element فهل حضرتك تقصد شي من هذا التعريف بهذة الطريقة ؟
3- عند عمل run للموديل تظهر رسالة check errors وعند عرض المومنت على البلاطات المعرفة على انها Membrane نلاحظ ان قيم المومنت تساوى صفر على البلاطات بينما بلاطة البلكونات المعرفة بshell يظهر عليها قيم للمومنت كما انه اثناء عمل انيماشن للموديل بعد الحل تلاحظ عدم ترابط البلاطات مع الكمرات وعدم تحركها كوحدة واحدة .
4- تم وضع احمال حوائط البلكونات كحمل موزع على كمرة افتراضية ولكن قطاعها غير معرفة ارجو توضيح ابعاد هذا القطاع .
5- برجاء توضيح كيفية اظهار توزيع الاحمال على الكمرات لانى لم استطع اظهارها كما جاء فى مشاركة حضرتك .
ارجو من حضرتك توضيح هذة النقاط كما اتمنى ان تلخص لنا مرحلة عمل ال statical system واختيار اماكن حوائط القص حيث ان حضرتك اشارت فى مداخله لك عن طريقة تقريبية لاختيار اماكن واطوال حوائط القص ولكن لم توضحها وايضا بالنسبة ل ( حد النحافة ) فى اختيار قطاعات الكمرات لم افهمها جيدا .
اسف على الاطالة ولكنى احاول ان استغل هذة الفرصة العظيمة لكى نستفيد جميع من خبرة حضرتك وجزاك الله عنا خيرا .


----------



## pato_houssam (17 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
بالنسبة لسؤالك حول أحمال الحوائط يمكنك من etabs :
من الاداة display-show loads-frame ثم قم بإختيار wall فتظهر لك على الشاشة.

أما عن مكان إختيار حوائط القص فالأستاذ أسامة لم يحدد الجملة الإنشائية 
لكن كنظرة عامة أي في العمل فعادة الجمل الإنشائية تكون حسب طبيعة المنطقة التي تحوي البناية أي أغلب البنايات في نفس المنطقة يكون لها نفس الجمل الإنشائية عدا المشاريع الخاصة.

أما عن وضع حوائط القص فلا بد ان يكون للمهندس حس من ناحية التصميم و الوقت الزمني و كذا الإقتصاد بعد أن تستوفى شروط الكود و الامان. لكن هناك من يضع حوائط القص بالطريقة العكسية من الكود سأفهمك
فالكثير من المهندسين يبدأ بوضع حوائط القص ليقرب بين المركزين و هو مهمل ان هناك شرط في الكود بالنسبة لإنتقال بين السقف و الذي فوقه كما نقول déplacement inter-étages فإذا لم يتحقق فيعني لأقرب الفكرة يجب أن تحاول أن تنقص القيمة و هناك نوع من المهندسين يضعون حائط القص عند الإنتقالات الكبرى في السقف لأنها تكون على الحواف و نعلم أن الكود يفضل ذلك لكن يجب أن يكون موقع حائط القص لا يتعارض تموضعه مع ما حوله.كنتيجة إذا بدأت بوضع حوائط القص لتقرب المركزين ثم فرضا شرط إنتقال السقف مع الذي فوقه لا يتحقق يعني أضعت وقتا لأنك بإضافة حوائط القص لتحقيق شرط الكود في الإنتقال سيتبدل كل شيء. هذا للذين ينزعون torsion أما النظرة الأخرى فلا أود الجدال حاليا في فكرتهم.

على العموم أجبت حسب معلوماتي المحدودة و ننتظر الأستاذ أسامة فرأيه شافي و وافي بالنسبة لأسئلتك و كذا تعقيبي.
و في الأخير لك كل الشكر.


----------



## hema81 (18 أغسطس 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> osama-nawara_2.EDB - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download
> usama-nawara.dwg - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download
> usama-nawara.dxf - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
مرفق ملف dxf للمشروع وكذلك موديل لسقف الدور المتكرر على برنامج الساب عبارة عن ملف لحساب ردود الافعال على الاعمدة وملف اخر لحساب العزوم على البلاطات وملف لحساب العزوم على الكمرات وتم اخذ ردود الافعال وعمل تصميم مبدأي للاعمدة وحوائط القص كما هو موضح ايضا بملف dwg مع عمل تعديل بسيط على النظام الانشائى حيث تم الغاء عمود واضافة عمود فى مكان اخر لان الوضع القديم سيؤدى الى غلق مساحة كبيرة من البدروم . والملفات على هذا الرابط
Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire
ارجو من م. اسامة وجميع الزملاء الاطلاع عليها وابداء رايهم فيها واى ملاحظات عليها .وسأقوم بعمل لوحة تسليح سقف الدور المتكرر وارفعها بأذن الله .
وشكرا .....


----------



## أسامه نواره (18 أغسطس 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة م اسامة
> اولا كنت عايز اشكر حضرتك على اللى بتقدمة لينا من معلومات وعلى جهدك معنا فى هذا المشروع وجزاك الله كل خير ولو سمحت انا كان لى بعض الاستفسارات على الموديل اللى حضرتك رفعتة وهى :
> 1- بالنسبة لتعريف معاير المرونة للخرسانة Ec= 14000 sqrt fcu ولكن القيمة اللى حضرتك وضعتها لا تتفق مع هذا القانون
> 2-قمت حضرتك بتعريف قطاعات البلاطات على انها Membrane والمعروف لدى ان البلاطات تمثل على انها shell element فهل حضرتك تقصد شي من هذا التعريف بهذة الطريقة ؟
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته وكل عام وأنت بخير 
1- بالنسبه لتعريف معامل المرونه طبعا أنت محق على حسب الكود المصرى 
3-2 تعريف البلاطه membrane هى التى تعمل على توزيع أحمال البلاطه مباشرة الى الكمرات الساقطه ولكن لن تؤثر هذه الاحمال فى البلاطه نفسها لان تعريف البلاطه بهذه الخصائص وهى ال membrane تكون البلاطه in plane ولكن الاحمال على البلاطه عموديه على مستوى البلاطه لذلك لاتتأثر هنا البلاطه نفسها بالاحمال الواقعه عليها ولكنها سوف تنقلها الى الكمرات الساقطه وهذا ما يجعل الاحمال تنتقل مثل الحل اليدوى على شكل مثلثات وشبه منحرف ولكى تكون النتائج صحيحه فلابد من وجود البلاطه الmembrane بين أربع اربع كمرات ساقطه مع عدم تقسيم هذه البلاطه كما فى حالة تعريف البلاطه shell وكما أنه يظهر عدم ترابط البلاطه مع الكمرات الساقطه لان البلاطه فى هذه الحاله لن تشارك السقف أو المبنى فى تحمل الاخمال الرأسيه ولذلك اذا قمنا من خلال البرنامج بايجاد مركز الجساءه C.R فاننا سوف نجد أن البلاطه فى هذه الحاله لن تشارك معنا فى حساب مركز الجسائه (العطاله) وهذه أحد حصائص برنامج الايتابس والتى ينفرد بها عن برنامج الساب حيث يمكن استخدام هذا النوع من البلاطات عند عدم الحاجه الى عدم مشاركة البلاطه سواء فى الاحمال الرأسيه تكون من النوع membrane أو فى عدم تحمل الاحمال الافقيه تكون عندئذ البلاطه من النوع plate وهذا نحتاجه عند عدم الحاجه فى عدم مشاركة البلاطه اللاكمريه flat slab كجزء فى مقاومة الزلازل وخصوصا فى المنطقة الزلزاليه الثاليه والرابعه( 0.3g-0.4g) كما يبص الكود الامريكى UPC97
4-فى الاصدارات الحديثه قى برامج الساب والايتابس والسيف تم اضافة تعريف للكمرات الغير انشائيه تسمى )none) يتم استخدامها مثل الكمرات الوهميه التى كنا نضعها فى برنامج الساب بقطاع صغير جدا نضع عليها أحمال الحوائط وكذلك يوجد أيضا بلاطات غير انشائيه none يتم استخدامه أيضا لاضافة اى أحمال مثل البلكونات والمطابخ والحمامات 
5- يمكن اظهار الاحمال على الكمرات الساقطه والتى تكون على شكل مثلثات وشبه منحرف وذلك عن طريق display>show loads>frame\line>All loading that is tributary to the line objects (Forces
بالنسبه لحوائط القص فسوف تظهر الحاجه اليها وبالتالى سوف تكون المناقشه مفيده عند تصميم الاعمده على أحمال 20 دور تحت الاحمال الرأسيه من الملف السابق لبرنامج الايتابس فأتوقع بالطبع تغيير النظام الانشائى للاعمده وأماكنها 
كما ارجو منك ايجاد قيمة رد الفعل فقط لاحمال الحوائط (wall) لجميع الاعمده وكذلك ايجاد المسطح الافقى للسقف وذلك لقسمة وزن الحوائط على المسطح الافقى لايجاد هذه القيمة لهذا المشروع لكى تكون لنا قيمى استرشاديه بعد ذلك 
وكما اطلب منك ايجدا كل الاحمال الرأسيه لجميع الاحمال الحيه والميته لايجاد كذلك متوسط أحمال السقف على المتر المربع بنفس الطريقه السابقه 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## مهندس عامر (18 أغسطس 2012)

الاخوة الكرام ولو اني وصلت متاخر للمشاركة....بس حبيت من الاستاذ اسامة ان يرفع لنا الملف الايتابس بالاصدارات الاقل من الذي رفعها حتا نتمكن ان ندرسه ولكم الشكر الجميل وموفقين يارب


----------



## hema81 (19 أغسطس 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته وكل عام وأنت بخير
> 1- بالنسبه لتعريف معامل المرونه طبعا أنت محق على حسب الكود المصرى
> 3-2 تعريف البلاطه membrane هى التى تعمل على توزيع أحمال البلاطه مباشرة الى الكمرات الساقطه ولكن لن تؤثر هذه الاحمال فى البلاطه نفسها لان تعريف البلاطه بهذه الخصائص وهى ال membrane تكون البلاطه in plane ولكن الاحمال على البلاطه عموديه على مستوى البلاطه لذلك لاتتأثر هنا البلاطه نفسها بالاحمال الواقعه عليها ولكنها سوف تنقلها الى الكمرات الساقطه وهذا ما يجعل الاحمال تنتقل مثل الحل اليدوى على شكل مثلثات وشبه منحرف ولكى تكون النتائج صحيحه فلابد من وجود البلاطه الmembrane بين أربع اربع كمرات ساقطه مع عدم تقسيم هذه البلاطه كما فى حالة تعريف البلاطه shell وكما أنه يظهر عدم ترابط البلاطه مع الكمرات الساقطه لان البلاطه فى هذه الحاله لن تشارك السقف أو المبنى فى تحمل الاخمال الرأسيه ولذلك اذا قمنا من خلال البرنامج بايجاد مركز الجساءه C.R فاننا سوف نجد أن البلاطه فى هذه الحاله لن تشارك معنا فى حساب مركز الجسائه (العطاله) وهذه أحد حصائص برنامج الايتابس والتى ينفرد بها عن برنامج الساب حيث يمكن استخدام هذا النوع من البلاطات عند عدم الحاجه الى عدم مشاركة البلاطه سواء فى الاحمال الرأسيه تكون من النوع membrane أو فى عدم تحمل الاحمال الافقيه تكون عندئذ البلاطه من النوع plate وهذا نحتاجه عند عدم الحاجه فى عدم مشاركة البلاطه اللاكمريه flat slab كجزء فى مقاومة الزلازل وخصوصا فى المنطقة الزلزاليه الثاليه والرابعه( 0.3g-0.4g) كما يبص الكود الامريكى UPC97
> 4-فى الاصدارات الحديثه قى برامج الساب والايتابس والسيف تم اضافة تعريف للكمرات الغير انشائيه تسمى )none) يتم استخدامها مثل الكمرات الوهميه التى كنا نضعها فى برنامج الساب بقطاع صغير جدا نضع عليها أحمال الحوائط وكذلك يوجد أيضا بلاطات غير انشائيه none يتم استخدامه أيضا لاضافة اى أحمال مثل البلكونات والمطابخ والحمامات
> ...



شكر جزيلا على الرد الوافى مهندس اسامة وننتظر من حضرتك المزيد ان شاء الله وانتظر ردك على ملفات الساب التى قمت برفعها لان رأيك يهمنى جدا . وكل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة عيد الفطر المبارك


----------



## hema81 (19 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
مرفق التصميم المبدئى للاعمدة وذلك من ردود الافعال المأخوذة من ملف الايتاب للمهندس اسامة نوارة وكذلك حساب وزن ومساحة الدور .
وشكرا..........
http://www.mediafire.com/?768uthce7kiirk4


----------



## hema81 (19 أغسطس 2012)

COLUMNE DESIGN From Etabes.rar


----------



## السيدنصير (20 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أسامه نواره (20 أغسطس 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> مرفق ملف dxf للمشروع وكذلك موديل لسقف الدور المتكرر على برنامج الساب عبارة عن ملف لحساب ردود الافعال على الاعمدة وملف اخر لحساب العزوم على البلاطات وملف لحساب العزوم على الكمرات وتم اخذ ردود الافعال وعمل تصميم مبدأي للاعمدة وحوائط القص كما هو موضح ايضا بملف dwg مع عمل تعديل بسيط على النظام الانشائى حيث تم الغاء عمود واضافة عمود فى مكان اخر لان الوضع القديم سيؤدى الى غلق مساحة كبيرة من البدروم . والملفات على هذا الرابط
> Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire
> ارجو من م. اسامة وجميع الزملاء الاطلاع عليها وابداء رايهم فيها واى ملاحظات عليها .وسأقوم بعمل لوحة تسليح سقف الدور المتكرر وارفعها بأذن الله .
> وشكرا .....



الاخ المهندس / hema81 
السلام عليكم ةرحمة الله وبركاته 
اولا اشكرك على مجهودك المتواصل والمتابع فى تصميم الاعمده وحوائط القص وكذلك على ملف الساب لسقف الدور المتكرر 
ولكن الاهم هو محاولة وضع الاعمده بقطاعتها الصحيحه بعد تصميمها على اللوحات المعماريه حتى نبحث هل هناك تعارض بين الاعمده واللوحات المعماريه حيث أرى أن هناك تعارض بين بعض الاعمده وحوائط القص مع اللوحات المعماريه 
من الحقائق والارقام التى توصلنا اليها بفضل الحسابات التى قمت أنت بعملها على برنامج الاكسل ومن خلال نتائج ملف الايتابس هو كثافة وزن السقف (شامل الاحمال الحيه والميته) على المتر المربع وهى 1.88 طن/م2 ( ultimate) اى تقريبا 1.90 طن/م2 لسقف مبنى سكنى بلاطه عاديه وكمرات ساقطه وهذا الرقم يمكن أن يكون استرشادى فى حالة طريقة Area method لحساب أحمال الاعمده بطريقه تقريبيه وكما ذكرت سابقا يمكن استخدام ذلك عند الاستلام فى الموقع ونريد التحقق بسرعه فى تصميم أحد الاعمده أو أحد القواعد المسلحه وكما أن مهندسى المجمعه العشريه يعملون بهذه الطريقه عند المراجعه للمشاريع وكما أن أى مصمم انشائى يجب أن يتحقق من عمله بعد الانتهاء من التصميم وهذه احدى طرق التحقق وكذلك لى بعض الملاحظات على ملف الساب :-
1- لم يتم توقيع أحمال الحوائط على السقف كحمل خطى فى أماكنها كما فى اللوحات المعماريه وبالتالى سوف يكون ردود الافعال للاعمده غير صحيحه وكذلك القوى المختلفه على الكمرات من عزوم وقوى قص غير صحيحه 
2- تم تعريف الاعمده وحوائط القص على أساس أنها fixed joints ولو تم ادخال العمود ك frame element بارتفاع الدور وكذلك حوائط القص ك shell فأنه سوف تختلف نتائج وقيم ردود الافعال على الاعمده وحوائط القص نظرا لل frame action عند التقاء العمود وحائط القص مع السقف وهذا غير موجود بملف الساب بالاضافه الى أن البرنامج سوف يدخل وزن العمود وحائط القص مباشرة بدون الحاجه الى اضافتها كما فى ملف الساب 
3- هل المجهود فى ادخال الملف فى برنامج الساب مثل ادخاله فى ملف الايتابس والذى تم ادخال البلاطات فيه بدون تقسيم فنحن هنا وكما ذكرت نبحث عن تصميم الكمرات الساقطه فقط وكما يمكن بسهوله بعد ذلك تغيير خصائص البلاطات من membrane الى shell بعد الحصول على القوى المختلفه من عزوم وقوى قص على الكمرات الساقطه وهذا غير موجود بالساب وكذلك يمكن بسهوله تقسيم البلاطه وعمل لها meshing داخل برنامج الايتابس والذى سوف نعتمد عليه كليتا فى هذا البرج لعمل ال meshing من داخل برنامج الايتابس بطرق مختلفه حيث يوجد أماكانيات كثيره للبرنامج لعمل ذلك بالاضافه طبعا الى طريقة الاعتماد على برنامج الاتوكاد والمعروفه لكثير من الزملاء وكما أنه يجب عدم جعل أبعاد ال shellبعد تقسيمها صغيره حتى يستطيع جهاز الكمبيوتر حل الملف بسهوله 
4- المطلوب تحديد مركز الجساءه (العطاله) C.R وكذلك مركز الكتله C.M للسقف والاعمده وحوائط القص لدور واحد حتى نبحث احدى حالات عدم انتظام المبنى من عدمه حيث ينص الكود المصرى للاحمال 2008 هو عدم زيادة المسافه بين مركز الجساءه ومركز الكتله عن 0.15% من بعد المبنى العمودى على اتجاه حركة الزلازل وفى كود UPC97 لاتزيد هذه المسافه عن 20% حيث أن زيادتها عن النسب السابقه يؤدى الى احدى حالات عدم الانتظام والتى توجب عمل تحليل ديناميكى وكما أنه يمكن هنا بسهوله تحريك وتغيير أماكن وأبعاد حوائط القص والاعمده لتقليل الفرق بين المركزيين الى أقل مايمكن بقدر المستطاع وحيث أنه من الشائع بين زملائنا المهندسيين هو الاعتماد فى تعيين مركز الجساءه C.R على حوائط القص من خلال برنامج الاتوكاد وبالطبع هذا غير دقيق فمن خلال برنامج الايتابس سوف نرى ونعرف أن كل جزء من السقف سواء كمرات أو بلاطات أو أعمده أو حوائط قص حيث يدخل البرنامج ارتفاع 0.50 الدور من الاعمده وحوائط القص أعلى وأسفل السقف فى حساب مركز الجساءه وهذا سوف يؤثر فى حسابات مركز الجساءه لذلك من السهل عمل ذلك فى برنامج الايتابس وأنا شخصيا لااعرف عمل ذلك فى برنامج الساب حتى نرى وندرس ذلك فى سقف واحد من المبنى قبل عمل تكرار لعدد 20 دور ثم نبحث ذلك بعد عن قيم العزوم وقوى القص على حوائط القص والاعمده بدون معرفة هل يوجد عدم انتظام من عدمه فى المبنى عند العمل على برنامج الساب وبالطبع أنا هنا اتحدث عن التحليل الاستاتيكى والذى يقوم بعمله معظم المهندسيين ولكننا ان شاء الله سوف نقوم بعمل تحليل ديناميكى لهذا المبنى 
5- المطلوب هو ايجاد كثافة أحمال الحوائط على المتر المربع سواء من ملف الساب بعد أضافتها على الكمرات الساقطه أو من خلال ملف الايتابس حتى نجعلها كرقم استرشادى عند ادخال أحمال الحوائط كحمل موزع على المسقط الافقى اى على المتر المربع بدلا من ادخاله كحمل خطى على المتر الطولى على الكمرات الساقطه وكذلك نحتاج أيضا الى تعيين مركز الجساءه ومركز الكتله C.R & C.M
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (20 أغسطس 2012)

انة يحزنى جدا جدا ان المهندس اسامة يمر على مشاركتى مرور الكرام ولا يبدى راية ان كان هذا صحيح او خطا 

بالنسبة للمودل الايتاب كان فى منطقة الصالون والسفرة كان هولى بلوك


----------



## أسامه نواره (20 أغسطس 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة م اسامة
> اولا كنت عايز اشكر حضرتك على اللى بتقدمة لينا من معلومات وعلى جهدك معنا فى هذا المشروع وجزاك الله كل خير ولو سمحت انا كان لى بعض الاستفسارات على الموديل اللى حضرتك رفعتة وهى :
> رجو من حضرتك توضيح هذة النقاط كما اتمنى ان تلخص لنا مرحلة عمل ال statical system واختيار اماكن حوائط القص حيث ان حضرتك اشارت فى مداخله لك عن طريقة تقريبية لاختيار اماكن واطوال حوائط القص ولكن لم توضحها وايضا بالنسبة ل ( حد النحافة ) فى اختيار قطاعات الكمرات لم افهمها جيدا .
> اسف على الاطالة ولكنى احاول ان استغل هذة الفرصة العظيمة لكى نستفيد جميع من خبرة حضرتك وجزاك الله عنا خيرا .



وللحديث عن كيفية تحديد الاطوال المطلوبه لحوائط القص بصوره تقريبيه فى مقاومة تأثير الزلازل فيجب اولا الحديث بصوره سريعه عن تأثير الزلازل على المبانى حيث أنه عندما يتعرض المبنى الى زلزال فان المبنى يتعرض لثلاث قوى أفقيه نتيجة الحركه الديناميكيه للزلزال وهى :-
1- قوة نتيجة عجلة الزلزال والتى تؤثر على المبنى وهذه القوه حسب قانون نيوتن للحركه = كتلة المبنى مضروبا فى العجله التى يتحرك بها المبنى وتسمى هذه القوه (inertia force) والذى يتحكم فى هذه القوه ويقلل تأثيرها كما نرى هو كتلة المبنى والتى تتناسب طرديا مع هذه القوه لذلك ومن المهم هو المحاوله دائما تقليل كتلة ووزن المبنى أما بالنسبه للعجله التى يتحرك بها المبنى فيؤثر فيها نوع التربه التى يتم تأسيس المبنى عليها ولاشك أن التأسيس على تربه صخريه أفضل بكثير من التأسيس على تربه رمليه سائبه فى وجود مياه جوفيه أو التأسيس على تربه طينيه 
2- قوة نتيجة السرعه التى يتحرك بها المبنى وتسمى هذه القوة (damping force) وهى = سرعة المبنى مضروبا فى معامل يسمى معامل الاضمحلال (damping ratio) وهذه المعامل يشبه معامل الاحتكاك للاسفلت فعندما تسير سياره على طريق ونريد ايقاف هذه السياره فان قوة الاحتكاك بين اطارات السياره والاسفلت هى من توقف السياره وقوة الاحتكاك تعتمد على معامل الاحتكاك وكذلك فى المبنى فان من يؤثر على مقاومة حركة المبنى والزلازل نتيجة السرعه هو معامل ال damping ratio والذى يعتمد على نوع مواد المنشأ والترابط بين أعضاءه ويكون قيمة هذا المعامل فى الغالب للخرسانه = 5% وللمنشات الحديديه = 2%
3- القوه الثالثه هى نتيجة الازاحه الافقيه التى يتعرض لها المبنى وتسمى هذه القوه (elastic force) وتساوى هذه القوه = مقدار الازاحه التى يتحرك بها المبنى مضروبا فى جساءة المبنى (stiffness) وبالقطع فان الحركة الكليه للمبنى لن تكون ذات أهميه أكثر من الحركه النسبيه لأدوار المبنى وللتوضيح أكثر بمثال اذا كان لدينا مبنى تم تصميمه وتأسيسه على تربه ضعيفه وسألتك ماذا يحدث عند حدوث هبوط منتظم لكل أساسات المبنى بمقدار 5 سم مثلا على المبنى فسوف يكون الرد لن يحدث شيى للمبنى وسوف يكون رد فعلك وماذا عن الهبوط التفاضلى للاساسات (deferential settlement ) فهذا هو مكمن الخطر على المبنى وهذا الذى يسبب حدوث الشروخ ويسبب قوى اضافيه مختلفه على المبنى لم يتم أخذها فى الحسبان أثناء عمل التصميم الانشائى للمبنى 
كذلك الحال فى الزلازل فان الذى يؤثر بوضوح على المبنى هو
Drift ratio
وهو مقدارالازاحه النسبيه مقسوما على ارتفاع الدور بين الادوار المختلفه للمبنى ولذلك يجب البحث عنه بعد
حل المنشأ على اى برنامج انشائى وهو الذى يسبب قوى واجهادات اضافيه عند هذا السقف (الدور) أكبر من اى دور اخر حتى ولو كان الدور الاخير والذى يحدث عنده أكبر ازاحه أفقيه كليه 
وفى حالة أن كانت حركة الزلازل ضعيفه اى أن عجلة الزلزال وسرعته صغيره فأننا يمكن فى هذه الحاله الاستغناء عن 
Inertia force & Damping force
ونعتمد فقط على 
Elastic force
والذى يؤثر فى مقدار الازاحه سواء الازاحه الكليه فى نهاية المبنى أو الازاحه النسبيه بين الادوار لاشك هو جساءة وقطاعات حوائط القص وقطاعات الاعمده وليس شرط زيادة عدد وأبعاد حوائط القص لكى نقاوم الزلازل لان زيادتها تأتى بنتائج عكسيه وانما يجب وضع عدد وأبعاد هذه الحوائط بدراسه وعنايه لكى يكون المبنى اكثر أماننا وأكثر اقتصاديه 
ولدراسة كيفية فرض عدد وأبعاد مبدئيه لحوائط القص لاى مبنى نفرض أولا أبعاد طول 1.00م من هذه الحوائط وليكن (25* 100) سم وتسليح 1% وكذلك حائط اخر بعرض 30 سم وبطول 100 سم وثالث بعرض 35 سم والمطلوب هو ايجاد أقصى عزوم يمكن أن تتحملها هذه القطاعات لاننا سوف نحسب بصوره تقريبيه مقدار العزوم الكلى عند منسوب الاساسات نتيجة قوة الزلزال المؤثره على المبنى وبالتالى بقسمة مقدار العزوم الكليه على مقدار العزوم التى يتحملها المتر الطولى والذى نحن بصدده ومن هنا سوف نحصل على الطول الكلى لحوائط القص المطلوبه لمقاومة عزوم الزلازل بصوره تقريبيه 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (20 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
شكرا جزيلا على الرد م اسامة نفع الله بك بارك فيك


----------



## quty (20 أغسطس 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكرا جزيلا مهندس اسامه علي المعلومات القيمه جدا التي تقدمها وانا متابع عملية تصميم البرج ودخلته علي الايتاب لكن لي استفسارات ان حمل السلالم والمصعد لم يؤخذ في التصميم المبدئي للاعمده ايضا سمك بلاطة البلكونه هل هو 22 سم ام 20سم 
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## hema81 (20 أغسطس 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس / hema81
> السلام عليكم ةرحمة الله وبركاته
> اولا اشكرك على مجهودك المتواصل والمتابع فى تصميم الاعمده وحوائط القص وكذلك على ملف الساب لسقف الدور المتكرر
> ولكن الاهم هو محاولة وضع الاعمده بقطاعتها الصحيحه بعد تصميمها على اللوحات المعماريه حتى نبحث هل هناك تعارض بين الاعمده واللوحات المعماريه حيث أرى أن هناك تعارض بين بعض الاعمده وحوائط القص مع اللوحات المعماريه
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة م. اسامة 
اولا اود ان اشكر حضرتك على كلماتك الطيبة وانت دائما كما نعهدك وكما توقعت منك بل واكثر بكثير دائما لا تبخل علينا بأى شي مما اعطاك الله من علم فجزاك الله عنا خير 
وبالنسبة لما جاء فى هذة المشاركة احب ان الخص مع حضرتك الاتى : 
ان الطريقة التقريبية لحساب حمل العمود بطريقة ال area method كالتالى :
حمل العمود = المساحة التى يحملها العمود * 1.90 (طن \ م^2 )* عدد الادوار 
ومن خلال حساب هذا الحمل يمكن التحقق من قطاعات الاعمدة بسرعة وسهولة .
بالنسبة للملاحظات التى ذكرتها حضرتك على ملف الساب واشكرك جدا عليها :
1- احمال الحوائط :
قمت بتوقيع حمل الحوائط كما هى فى المعمارى تماما ولكن ليست على شكل حمل خطى بل على شكل joint load على الكمرات بالنسبة للحوائط على الكمرات والبلاطات بالنسبة للحوائط المباشرة على البلاطات وكذلك حوائط البكونات حيث قمت بحساب حمل الحوائط على المتر الطولى هى 0.7 طن\ م.ط وتم تركيز هذا الحمل على كل joint بقدر ما تحمله وهو 0.5m ( طول تقسيمة الشل فى البلاطات ) وبذلك يكون حمل النقطة هو 0.35t وهكذا بالنسبة للحوائط المباشرة على البلاطات والبلكونات مع مراعاة اختلاف ارتفاعتها وبالتالى احمالها ويمكن اظهار هذة الاحمال من خلال قائمة Display \ show load assigns \ joints واختيار حالة التحميل wall . وهذا ماكنت اود ان اعرف رايك بشأنة من ادخال احمال الحوائط بهذة الطريقة .
2- تم تعريف الاعمدة والحوائط على انها hinged joints ولم يتم تمثيلها على صورة frame وshell : 
اشكرك حضرتك على هذة المعلومة واتفق فية مع حضرتك تمام فيها وسأقوم بمراعاتها بعد ذلك ولكن هناك شيئين اود الاستفسار عنهم وهم :
أ- بالنسبة لقطاعات الاعمدة ( ابعاد القطاعات ) سيتم فرضها كقطاع واحد كما فعلت حضرتك فى ملف الايتاب ام انة يتم حسابها بالطريقة التقريبية التى ذكرتها بعالية. وهل يؤثر ذلك فى شي ؟ 
ب- السؤال المعتاد ؟؟؟؟؟ ايهما تفضل تمثيل الحوائط ك shell element ام تمثيلها ك frame element حيث انى سمعت من بعض الاساتذة بأنة يفضل تمثيلها ب frame فى برنامج الساب وتمثيلها بshellفى الايتاب فأود معرفة رأى حضرتك فى هذا الموضوع .
3- اتفق مع حضرتك فى ان المجهود اكبر ولكنى قصدت ذلك لكى اطرح على حضرتك هذة الطريقة فى ايجاد العزوم والشير على الكمرات لتصميمها ولا اعلم ان كنت حضرتك لاحظت ذلك ام لا فقد قمت بعمل ملف خاص بتصميم الكمرات يتلخص فى الاتى تقليل جسأة البلاطات بالنسبة للكمرات )
تم تعريف البلاطات بسمك صغير (2cm ) وتم ترك حساب احمال الDead load للبرنامج واضافة فرق حمل البلاطة فى حالة الdead كالتالى :
حمل البلاطة ( 12cm ( 0.10* 2.5 =0.25 وذلك بعد خصم 2cm الذى قام البرنامج بحسابها 
تعريف البلاطات بهذة الطريقة يؤدى الى الحصول على القيم الاقرب للحقيقة كما فى الحل اليدوى تمام كما فعلت حضرتك فى الايتاب ولقد قارنت النتائج ووجدتها متقاربة الى حد كبير وان كانت القيم من الساب اكبر بقليل . 
والبقية تأتى ان شاء الله 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## bob_smma (21 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
لقد تابعت معظم المناقشات لانه موضوع مفيد جدا
انا لسه متخرج الشهر ده وكان مشروع التخرج خرسانه
واسمحوا لي ان استفسر عن شيئين
1-انا ليه بطابق الcm &crعند اللبشه لان في المشروع انا طابقت مركز التحميل مع مركز العطاله للسيستم اللي هايقاوم الاحمال الافقيه
(حوائط القص فقط)
2-الدكتور كان قال لي ان اشيل احمال الزلازل للحوائط فقط ولا اشيل اي احمال افقيه للاعمده 
مع العلم ان الوحده كانت 15 دور و600 متر


----------



## mhmoodtaha (21 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
كل سنه وانت طيبين يا جماعه 
اعذروني لانقطاعي الفتره اللي فاتت لظروف خارجه عن ارادتي 
لكن ان شاء الله اتواصل معاكم وحتابع المشاركات 
وهوا انتو كدا خلصتو ولا لسه


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (21 أغسطس 2012)

bob_smma قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
> لقد تابعت معظم المناقشات لانه موضوع مفيد جدا
> انا لسه متخرج الشهر ده وكان مشروع التخرج خرسانه
> واسمحوا لي ان استفسر عن شيئين
> ...


*انا هرد عليك بسوال تانى ومن خلالة هتعرف انت بنفسك الاجابة 

انت لية لما بتصمم قاعدة منفصلة لعمود بيكون مركز الحمل فى مركز القاعدة *
*
تقبل تحياتى 

محمد الجيزاوى 
*​* 
*


----------



## bob_smma (21 أغسطس 2012)

قصدك علشان الحمل يكون موزع بأنتظام اسفل اللبشه


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (21 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم وعيد مبارك للجميع حقيقة, لم اتابع جيدا الموضوع اسفة ,حيث كنت من البداية عند رئية تصميم المستوى دون الحديث على الاعمدة او الحوائط ,انا بس راح احكي على تصميم المستوايات حقيقتا استغربت طريقة التصميم فقط للمقارنة فيما يتعلق بالكودات 
1-احنا لا نعتمد كمرات مخفية للربط بين الاعمدة فهي مرفوضة بتاتا
2-مقاييس الكمرات كادنى مقياس هو 20 سم ويوجد ربط بين قطاع الكمرة حيث يجب ان يكون h/b <4 h >b كمرة 12*70 قد لا تعتبر كمرة عندنا هي اقرب ل shell element منها للframe 
3- السقف يجب ان يكون موحد compact ولا يمكننا ابدا ان نختار نوعين مختلفين في نفس المستوى كبلاطة الهوردي وسلاب بهذا الشكل يمكن في حالات تتعلق سواء بالانجاز او حمل معين لا تتحمله بلاطة الهوردي يمكن عمل جزء او بكية سلاب و حتى الاختلاف في السمك كما رايت لا يضمن continuite للبلاطة فالهدف هو الحصول مستوى متالف ويضمن effet de diaphragme
اريد ان اسئل لماذا جزء بسيط ترك بلاطة هوردي لماذا لم تختارو بلاطة واحدة ما المانع لماذا الاختلاف في السمك 12 سم 14 سم اعتقد و 16 سم هذا يؤثر في الدراسة والانجاز ان كان السبب اقتصادي فالانجاز بهذه الطريقة سياخذ وقت اطول 
انا مش راح الخبطكم بس فقط للتوضيح الاختلاف جدري اتمنى للجميع التوفيق وشكرا


----------



## hema81 (21 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
مرفق الملف الخاص بحساب مركز الكتلة ومركز الجساء للمبنى الخاص بالمشروع على هذا الرابط :
Center of Mass-Rigidity.rar
حيث تم الحصول علية من ملف الايتاب الخاص بالمهندس اسامة نوارة وذلك بعد عمل الاتى :
1- تعريف الdiphrame لبلاطة السقف 
2- تعريف مصدر الكتلة mass source وهى من الاحمال الميتة ( الوزن الذاتى - احمال التغطيات - احمال الحوائط ) بالاضافة الى 0.25 الاحمال الحية كما ينص الكود المصرى .
3- تم حساب ال eccentricity فى الاتجاهين ومقارنتها بالمسموح به %15 كما تقضل وذكر م. اسامة نوارة .
وبناءا على طلب م. اسامة بحساب كثافة الحوائط على المتر المسطح من السقف فقد قمت بحسابها من ملف الايتاب وموجودة ايضا بالملف المرفق . 
ارجو من م. اسامة وجميع الزملاء الاطلاع وابداء اى ملاحظات على هذا الملف .
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## quty (21 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم مهندس hema81
لو سمحت اشرح كيف حصلت علي قيم Xcm,Ycm,Xcr,Ycr لاني عملت الديفرام والx,y لنقطة التقاء الاشعه هي 7.6 - 11.29
سؤال ثاني في ملف تصميم الاعمدة باستخدام الاحمال من الايتاب(ملف المهندس اسامه) ضربت قيم الاحمال في 1.1 ليه رغم ان وزن الاعمده محسوب لان الاعمدة والحوائط لهم قطاعات افتراضيه وواخدين ارتفاع 3.25
شكرا جزيلا لك ولجميع الاخوه المتابعين لهذا الموضوع


----------



## haf_hamza (22 أغسطس 2012)

موضوع رائع وأتمنى ان اكون من المشاركين 

أخ hema81 هل قمت باعتماد برنامج ايتابس لعرض النتائج ؟


----------



## أسامه نواره (22 أغسطس 2012)

quty قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> شكرا جزيلا مهندس اسامه علي المعلومات القيمه جدا التي تقدمها وانا متابع عملية تصميم البرج ودخلته علي الايتاب لكن لي استفسارات ان حمل السلالم والمصعد لم يؤخذ في التصميم المبدئي للاعمده ايضا سمك بلاطة البلكونه هل هو 22 سم ام 20سم
> مع جزيل الشكر



*اولا اشكرك على ملاحظات وتتبعك لمراحل النقاش والمتابعه ورغبتك فى المناقشه والافاده والتعلم 
ثانيا حمل السلم موجود فى حالة ال dead load كحمل موزع فى أماكن السلم أما بالنسبه لحمل المصعد فيمكن ادخاله فى التصميم النهائى للبرج أما بالنسبه لسمك بلاطة البلكونات فهو 22 سم ولو أن اسمها s20 ويمكن عملها أقل من ذلك والمهم هو التصميم النهائى لهذه البلاطات على برنامج السيف بعد تصدير السقف من برنامج الايتابس الى برنامج السيف وعليه أحمال الزلازل أو الرياح 
تقبل تحياتى *


----------



## أسامه نواره (22 أغسطس 2012)

darkmetal1001 قال:


> انة يحزنى جدا جدا ان المهندس اسامة يمر على مشاركتى مرور الكرام ولا يبدى راية ان كان هذا صحيح او خطا
> 
> بالنسبة للمودل الايتاب كان فى منطقة الصالون والسفرة كان هولى بلوك



*الاخ المهندس/ محمد الجيزاوى 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولا حمد الله على السلامه وعمره مقبوله وكل عام وأنتم بخير 
ثانيا هل دعوت لنا فى العمره ولزملائنا المهندسيين أم لا؟؟
ثالثا أنا عندما قمت بتغيير النظام الانشائى للسقف وجعلته كله من نوع واحد وهو البلاطه العاديه solid slab انما قصدت أن أوضح أحد امكانيات برنامج الايتابس فى حل كمرات السقف بطريقه سريعه وبنفس طريقة الحل اليدوى دون الحاجه الى تقسيم البلاطه أو بدون التغيير فى سمكها كما فى برنامج الساب وهذا بعيدا عن موضوع حل البرج أو المبنى على الاحمال الافقيه من رياح وزلازل 
وكما تعلم أن التصميم الانشائى المبدئى عند استلام المهندس المصمم للمشروع تأخذ منه الحسابات الانشائيه من 20-25 % من وقت المشروع فقط وباقى الوقت يذهب فى الرسومات والتفاصيل الانشائيه والربط بين اللوحات الانشائيه والمعماريه اى أن المهندس الانشائى المصمم يكون فى حاجه ماسه الى اسرع وابسط الطرق لعمل الحسابات والتصميم الانشائى والمهندس الخبره فى التصميم هو من يبدأ بوضع النظام الانشائى المناسب من أعمده وحوائط قص اذا لزم الامر وكذلك تحديد نوع البلاطات ثم يبدأ مباشرة فى الرسم واعداد الرسومات من دون أن يبدأ بعد بعمل حسابات انشائيه دقيقه وعند الانتهاء من الرسومات يقوم على أحد البرامج بالتحقق من الارقام والقطاعات التى تم فرضها ولذلك ومن البديهى اللوجوء الى ابسط واسرع البرامج فى التحليل الانشائى 
تقبل تحياتى *


----------



## أسامه نواره (22 أغسطس 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة م. اسامة
> اولا اود ان اشكر حضرتك على كلماتك الطيبة وانت دائما كما نعهدك وكما توقعت منك بل واكثر بكثير دائما لا تبخل علينا بأى شي مما اعطاك الله من علم فجزاك الله عنا خير
> وبالنسبة لما جاء فى هذة المشاركة احب ان الخص مع حضرتك الاتى :
> ان الطريقة التقريبية لحساب حمل العمود بطريقة ال area method كالتالى :
> ...


*اولا اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه 
ثانيا أنا من وجهت نظرى المتواضعه يجب أن يتقن المهندس الانشائى برنامج أو اثنيين من برامج التحليل الانشائى ويحدد ما يريد لان هناك برامج كثيره جدا ومتنوعه وسوف يحدث تشويش للمهندس من كثرة هذه البرامج لذلك أنا أفضل برنامج السيف فى التحليل الانشائى للبلاطات اللاكمريه flat slab وكذلك أساسات من النوع الحصيره raft foundation لانه متخصص فى هذه النوعيه من البلاطات أما أفضل برنامج متخصص فى دراسة الاحمال الافقيه من رياح وزلازل فهو بلامنازع برنامج الايتابس أما برنامج الساب فهو برنامج شامل عام يمكن عمل تحليل انشائى عليه للبلاطه اللاكمريه flat slab ولكنه لن يكون مثل برنامج السيف من حساب سهم الهبوط طويل الامد أو الانى وكذلك يمكن عمل التحليل الانشائى عليه للرياح والزلازل ولكنه لن يكون مثل برنامج الايتابس المتخصص فى هذا النوع من التحليل من سهوله ويسر فى ادخال واستخراج النتائج لذلك أنا أفضل العمل على برنامج السيف فى تصميم البلاطه وبرنامج الايتابس فى الزلازل والرياح 
تقبل تحياتى
*


----------



## أسامه نواره (22 أغسطس 2012)

bob_smma; قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
> لقد تابعت معظم المناقشات لانه موضوع مفيد جدا
> انا لسه متخرج الشهر ده وكان مشروع التخرج خرسانه
> واسمحوا لي ان استفسر عن شيئين
> ...


 
*اولا مبروك على التخرج وان شاء الله بالتوفيق فى بداية حياتك العمليه واعتقد أنك أفضل من سوف يفيدنا فى المناقشه والمتابعه لهذا البرج لذلك ارجوا المتابعه والمداخله والافاده 
ثانيا بالنسبه للاعمده وحوائط القص فى الاسقف فالافضل تطابق مركز الجساءه مع مركز الكتله لان عدم تطابقهم يولد عزوم أفقيه فى مستوى السقف وهو مايسمى بالtorsional moment وعزوم اللى عند تحليلها فأنها تسبب زيادة فى قوى القص على الاعمده وحوائط القص وبالتالى عزوم اضافيه على الاعمده وحوائط القص بالاضافه الى العزوم وقوى القص التى تأتى من الحركه الافقيه من الرياح والزلازل لذلك يجب بقدر المستطاع التقليل من الفارق بين المركزيين 
وكما ينص الكود سواء المصرى أو الامريكى على أننا نأخذ أقل قيمة للفارق بين المركزيين = 5% حتى لو انطبق المركزيين على بعضهما 
ثالثا اذا تم تحميل الاحمال الافقيه على حوائط القص كما ذكر لك الدكتور ألست معى أن الاعمده مرتبطه مع حوائط القص بالمبنى من خلال السقف أى أن المبنى كله وحده واحده وبالتالى اذا تحركت حوائط القص أفقيا تحت تأثير الزلازل أو الرياح ألن تتحرك الاعمده هى الاخرى وبالتالى يتولد فيها عزوم اضافيه مثلها فى ذلك مثل العزوم التى تتولد فى حوائط القص نتيجة حركة الزلازل أو الرياح ؟؟؟؟ ارجو أن تفكر فى الامر وتراجع الدكتور لعله يوجد سوء فهم للموضوع 
تقبل تحياتى *


----------



## أسامه نواره (22 أغسطس 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم وعيد مبارك للجميع حقيقة, لم اتابع جيدا الموضوع اسفة ,حيث كنت من البداية عند رئية تصميم المستوى دون الحديث على الاعمدة او الحوائط ,انا بس راح احكي على تصميم المستوايات حقيقتا استغربت طريقة التصميم فقط للمقارنة فيما يتعلق بالكودات
> 1-احنا لا نعتمد كمرات مخفية للربط بين الاعمدة فهي مرفوضة بتاتا
> 2-مقاييس الكمرات كادنى مقياس هو 20 سم ويوجد ربط بين قطاع الكمرة حيث يجب ان يكون h/b <4 h >b كمرة 12*70 قد لا تعتبر كمرة عندنا هي اقرب ل shell element منها للframe
> 3- السقف يجب ان يكون موحد compact ولا يمكننا ابدا ان نختار نوعين مختلفين في نفس المستوى كبلاطة الهوردي وسلاب بهذا الشكل يمكن في حالات تتعلق سواء بالانجاز او حمل معين لا تتحمله بلاطة الهوردي يمكن عمل جزء او بكية سلاب و حتى الاختلاف في السمك كما رايت لا يضمن continuite للبلاطة فالهدف هو الحصول مستوى متالف ويضمن effet de diaphragme
> ...


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كل عام وأنت بخير أختنا المهندسه فاطمه المهاجره 
1-اعتقد أنك عندما تتحدثين عن الكمره المخفيه بين الاعمده فانما تتحدثيين هنا عن المناطق الزلزاليه الثالثه والرابعه والتى تكون فيها عجلة الزلزال كبيره =0.30g أو 0.40g **
ولا اعرف حقيقة ماهو الكود الاقرب من الكود الجزائرى واعتقد أنه الكود الفرنسى وكم كنت سعيدا عندما كنت اتصفح برنامج ال robot ووجدت الكود الجزائرى موجود فيه من ضمن الكودات العالميه المختلفه الموجوده بالبرنامج 
الكود المصرى وكذلك الكود الامريكى upc97 يمنع من استخدام البلاطه االلاكمريه وكذلك البلاطه الهوردى كجزء من النظام الانشائى المقاوم للاحمال الافقيه من رياح وزلازل وذلك فى المناطق الزلزاليه العاليه الثالثه والرابعه لذلك ممنوع فى هذه المناطق اعتماد كمرات مخفيه تربط بين الاعمده فى مقاومة الزلازل 
2-بالنسبه لما ذكرتيه للنسبه بين عمق الكمره وعرضها وأن أقل عرض للكمره هو 20 سم فأنتى تتحدثين هنا عن ال special moment resistance frame (SMRF وهو يستخدم فى المناطق الزلزاليه العاليه أيضا وكما توجد مواصفات واشتراطات لكمرات وأعمده هذا النوع من الاطارات والاهم هو تفصيلات الحديد والكانات وكذلك يتم الاعتماد على ال strong column- weak beam فى تكون ال plastic hinge فى الكمرات الساقطه لهذا النوع من الاطارات 
أما بالنسبه لنوع بلاطه السقف فقطعا البلاطه اللاكمريه flat slab هى أنسب أنواع البلاطات برغم عدم كفائتها انشائيا والتى يمكن استخدامها فى هذا البرج لاننا هنا لانتحدث عن التصميم الانشائى فقط ولكن عامل زمن التنفيذ هو مهم جدا بالنسبه لمالك المشروع لاستثماره وهذه البلاطه بلامنازع الاسرع فى تنفيذها 
تقبلى تحياتى *


----------



## bob_smma (22 أغسطس 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> *اولا مبروك على التخرج وان شاء الله بالتوفيق فى بداية حياتك العمليه واعتقد أنك أفضل من سوف يفيدنا فى المناقشه والمتابعه لهذا البرج لذلك ارجوا المتابعه والمداخله والافاده
> ثانيا بالنسبه للاعمده وحوائط القص فى الاسقف فالافضل تطابق مركز الجساءه مع مركز الكتله لان عدم تطابقهم يولد عزوم أفقيه فى مستوى السقف وهو مايسمى بالtorsional moment وعزوم اللى عند تحليلها فأنها تسبب زيادة فى قوى القص على الاعمده وحوائط القص وبالتالى عزوم اضافيه على الاعمده وحوائط القص بالاضافه الى العزوم وقوى القص التى تأتى من الحركه الافقيه من الرياح والزلازل لذلك يجب بقدر المستطاع التقليل من الفارق بين المركزيين
> وكما ينص الكود سواء المصرى أو الامريكى على أننا نأخذ أقل قيمة للفارق بين المركزيين = 5% حتى لو انطبق المركزيين على بعضهما
> ثالثا اذا تم تحميل الاحمال الافقيه على حوائط القص كما ذكر لك الدكتور ألست معى أن الاعمده مرتبطه مع حوائط القص بالمبنى من خلال السقف أى أن المبنى كله وحده واحده وبالتالى اذا تحركت حوائط القص أفقيا تحت تأثير الزلازل أو الرياح ألن تتحرك الاعمده هى الاخرى وبالتالى يتولد فيها عزوم اضافيه مثلها فى ذلك مثل العزوم التى تتولد فى حوائط القص نتيجة حركة الزلازل أو الرياح ؟؟؟؟ ارجو أن تفكر فى الامر وتراجع الدكتور لعله يوجد سوء فهم للموضوع
> تقبل تحياتى *



الله يبارك فيك يا بشمهندس اسامة وشكرا علي الاهتمام
اولا لقد طابقت مركز الكتله مع مركز الجسائه للنظام الذي يقاوم الاحمال الافقيه (حوائط القص) حتي اقلل من عزم اللي علي الحوائط الخرسانيه ولم اطابقه مع مركز الجسائه لللبشه
ثانيا في موضوع عدم تشغيل الاعمده في الاحمال الافقيه لقد تناقشه مع الدكتور في ذلك الموضوع وكان الرد اني لو حسبت الاحمال الافقيه (مع العلم انا كنت شغال بطريقه equivalent static load method)
وحملتها للحوائط الخرسانيه فقط 
فان الحوائط اثناء الزلزال هي التي تقوم بحمل الاحمال الافقيه الناتجه من الزلزال 
وعلشان اشيل الاعمده لازم تكون مرتبطه مع كمره (اطار) 
او يتم عمل الاعمده ductile frame
وانتظر رد حضراتكم والتصحيح اذا لزم الامر
وشكرا


----------



## أسامه نواره (22 أغسطس 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> مرفق الملف الخاص بحساب مركز الكتلة ومركز الجساء للمبنى الخاص بالمشروع على هذا الرابط :
> Center of Mass-Rigidity.rar
> حيث تم الحصول علية من ملف الايتاب الخاص بالمهندس اسامة نوارة وذلك بعد عمل الاتى :
> ...


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بعد الاطلاع على ملف الاكسل اوضح بعض الملاحظات :-
1- ملف الايتابس الذى قمت أنا بعمله كان الغرض الرئيسى منه هو تصميم الكمرات الساقطه وليس دراسة أحمال الزلازل 
2-اقترح تحويل النظام الانشائى لبلاطة السقف من بلاطه عاديه الى بلاطه لاكمريه أو بلاطه هوردى حتى نصعب الامور على انفسنا وندرس الاجهادات الاضافيه التى سوف تؤثر على هذه البلاطه بفعل الزلازل والرياح 
3- عند تعريف الdiaphragm يكون ذلك عن طريق Assign> joint/point>diaphragm وليس كما قمت بعمله عن طريق البلاطات فقط والسبب فى ذلك هو وجود عمود فى اقصى الركن الشمالى الشرقى غير مرتبط ببلاطات ولكنه مرتبط بكمرات ساقطه وعليه فأنه سيشارك فى مقاومة الزلازل 
4لابد من قسيم البلاطات الى شرائح صغيره اذا كانت ستشارك البلاطات فى مقاومة الاحمال الافقيه وعلى أن تكون هذه البلاطات من النوع shell لاننا فى منطقة القاهره وبالتالى يتعرض المبنى لعجلة زلزال = 0.20g اى المبنى فى المنطقه الزلزاليه الثالثه على حسب الكود المصرى والمنطقه الزلزاليه الثانيه B على حسب كود upc97 لذلك يمكن استخدام اطارات من النوع intermediate **
من الحقائق التى توصلنا اليها هى كثافة وزن الحوائط كحمل موزع على المسقط الافقى بمقدار = 0.36 طن/م2 (حمل تشغيلى) working
مع العلم بأن ارتفاع الدور = 3.25م مطروحا منه ارتفاع الكمر الساقط 0.70م يعنى ارتفاع الدور= 2.55 م ولوكان السقف بلاطه لاكمريه مثلا بسمك 22 سم لزاد ارتفاع المبانى الى 3.02 م وبالتالى سوف يزيد وزن المبانى على المتر المربع الى 0.45 طن / م2 
وبالتالى من الخطأ أن نرى بعض المهندسيين يقومون بفرض أحمال الحوائط بمقدار 0.20طن/م2 حمل تشغيلى عند تصميم البلاطات على البرامج الانشائيه 
والمطلوب حاليا هو 
1- هو محاولة وضع الاعمده بقطاعتها الصحيحه بعد تصميمها على اللوحات المعماريه حتى نبحث هل هناك تعارض بين الاعمده واللوحات المعماريه حيث أرى أن هناك تعارض بين بعض الاعمده وحوائط القص مع اللوحات المعماريه
2- تغيير انشائى بلاطة السقف الى بلاطه لاكمريه على أن يتم تقسيمها وعمل لها meshing من داخل برنامج الايتابس مع تعيين مركز الجساءه ومركز الكتله
3- حساب العزوم Mu على حائط قص بأبعاد طول 1.00م من هذه الحائط وليكن (25* 100) سم وتسليح 1% وكذلك حائط اخر بعرض 30 سم وبطول 100 سم وثالث بعرض 35 سم وذلك بالقوانين العاديه لتصميم الكمرات والبلاطات لاننا سوف نحسب بصوره تقريبيه مقدار العزوم الكلىه عند منسوب الاساسات نتيجة قوة الزلزال المؤثره على المبنى وبالتالى بقسمة مقدار العزوم الكليه على مقدار العزوم التى يتحملها المتر الطولى والذى نحن بصدده ومن هنا سوف نحصل على الطول الكلى لحوائط القص المطلوبه لمقاومة عزوم الزلازل بصوره تقريبيه
تقبل تحياتى
*


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (22 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم فيما يتعلق ب eccentricity الناتجة من عدم تطابق CM and CR هذه تسمى eccentricity natural اما torsion resulting uncertainties and various additional phenomen هذه تولد eccentricity accidental والتي تساوي ea =0.05 L وعليه عند عمل دراسة على 3D البرنامج يعطي eccentricity natural or structural eccentricity وعليه عند تمثيل CM يجب اضافة eccentricity accidental يمكن فعل ذلك على الايتابس عند كل مستوى بعد تعريف diaphragm هذا فقط حتى لا تنسو الاخذ بالاعتبار للeccentricity accidental وشكرا


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (22 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخ اسامة الله ينورك فقد كنت ابحث ترجمة هذه الجملة مدة طويلة عندما طرح موضوع مقاييس الكمرة والاعمدة فكنت اريد ان اقول عندما يحدث هذا الفينومين la rotule plastique dans les poteaux هذا يجب تفاديه لانه يسبب انهيار كلي احسست اني بكماء والان انت اعطيتني الجملة ساكتبها بيدي واحتفظ بها فلك جزيل الشكر

على ال strong column- weak beam فى تكون ال plastic hinge فى الكمرات الساقطه لهذا النوع من الاطارات


----------



## hema81 (22 أغسطس 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بعد الاطلاع على ملف الاكسل اوضح بعض الملاحظات :-
> 1- ملف الايتابس الذى قمت أنا بعمله كان الغرض الرئيسى منه هو تصميم الكمرات الساقطه وليس دراسة أحمال الزلازل
> 2-اقترح تحويل النظام الانشائى لبلاطة السقف من بلاطه عاديه الى بلاطه لاكمريه أو بلاطه هوردى حتى نصعب الامور على انفسنا وندرس الاجهادات الاضافيه التى سوف تؤثر على هذه البلاطه بفعل الزلازل والرياح
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله م. اسامة 
اشكرك حضرتك جدا على هذة الملاحظة الهامة فى عمل الdiphrame والكثير منا فعلا لم يتطرق لمثل هذة الحالة وبالنسبة لحساب العزم الذى يتحمله المتر الطولى من الحوائط فقد قمت بحساب العزم الكلى على المبنى من خلال المعلومات المتوفرة مرة بالكود المصرى واخرى بال ubc ومن خلال القانون Mr= AS * FY * d* J قمت بحساب العزم الذى يتحملة المتر الطولى ولكن عند قسمة العزم الكلى من الاحمال الجانبية على العزم الذى يتحملة المتر الطولى لايجاد اطوال الحوائط فى كل حالة تنتج ارقام فلكية ولا أدرى الخطأ فين .الملف بالمرفقات 
wall lenght.rar
ارجو من حضرتك توضيح هذا الامر وجزاكم الله خيرا
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## محمد عسر (22 أغسطس 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله م. اسامة
> اشكرك حضرتك جدا على هذة الملاحظة الهامة فى عمل الdiphrame والكثير منا فعلا لم يتطرق لمثل هذة الحالة وبالنسبة لحساب العزم الذى يتحمله المتر الطولى من الحوائط فقد قمت بحساب العزم الكلى على المبنى من خلال المعلومات المتوفرة مرة بالكود المصرى واخرى بال ubc ومن خلال القانون Mr= AS * FY * d* J قمت بحساب العزم الذى يتحملة المتر الطولى ولكن عند قسمة العزم الكلى من الاحمال الجانبية على العزم الذى يتحملة المتر الطولى لايجاد اطوال الحوائط فى كل حالة تنتج ارقام فلكية ولا أدرى الخطأ فين .الملف بالمرفقات
> wall lenght.rar
> ارجو من حضرتك توضيح هذا الامر وجزاكم الله خيرا
> تقبل تحياتى



لك جزيل الشكر علي مجهودك ولاساتذتنا جزيل الشكر علي المجهود المبذول.
اما بالنسبة للحصل مع حضرتك فده سببه نسبة التسليح فغالبا تكون نسبة التسليح للحوائط حوالي 1.5% فلو عوضت بكده هتلاقي الاطوال في حدود 20 الي 25 متر زي موضح قبل كده استاذنا اسامه


----------



## hema81 (22 أغسطس 2012)

quty قال:


> السلام عليكم مهندس hema81
> لو سمحت اشرح كيف حصلت علي قيم Xcm,Ycm,Xcr,Ycr لاني عملت الديفرام والx,y لنقطة التقاء الاشعه هي 7.6 - 11.29
> سؤال ثاني في ملف تصميم الاعمدة باستخدام الاحمال من الايتاب(ملف المهندس اسامه) ضربت قيم الاحمال في 1.1 ليه رغم ان وزن الاعمده محسوب لان الاعمدة والحوائط لهم قطاعات افتراضيه وواخدين ارتفاع 3.25
> شكرا جزيلا لك ولجميع الاخوه المتابعين لهذا الموضوع



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة اخى العزيز المهندس quty 
اولا بالنسبة لتحديد ال center of mass , rigidity فقد قام السيد المهندس اسامة بتوضيح ذلك وبالنسبة لضرب قيمة الاحمال فى 1.1 وذلك لان القطاعات المفروضة اقل من القطاعات المتوقعة وبالتالى زيادة الوزن الذاتى للاعمدة بالاضافة الى الزيادة المتوقعة من الاحمال الجانبية .
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (23 أغسطس 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله م. اسامة
> اشكرك حضرتك جدا على هذة الملاحظة الهامة فى عمل الdiphrame والكثير منا فعلا لم يتطرق لمثل هذة الحالة وبالنسبة لحساب العزم الذى يتحمله المتر الطولى من الحوائط فقد قمت بحساب العزم الكلى على المبنى من خلال المعلومات المتوفرة مرة بالكود المصرى واخرى بال ubc ومن خلال القانون Mr= AS * FY * d* J قمت بحساب العزم الذى يتحملة المتر الطولى ولكن عند قسمة العزم الكلى من الاحمال الجانبية على العزم الذى يتحملة المتر الطولى لايجاد اطوال الحوائط فى كل حالة تنتج ارقام فلكية ولا أدرى الخطأ فين .الملف بالمرفقات
> wall lenght.rar
> ارجو من حضرتك توضيح هذا الامر وجزاكم الله خيرا
> تقبل تحياتى


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مرفق ملف الاكسل اللازم للحساب المبدئى للعزوم التى يتحملها المتر الطولى لحوائط القص عند الابعاد المختلفه لعرض حائط القص والمتبقى هو حساب العزوم الكليه عند منسوب الاساسات والتى سوف نقوم بحسابها على حسب الكود المصرى مره وبكود upc97 مره اخرى 
والمطلوب
1- هو محاولة وضع الاعمده بقطاعتها الصحيحه بعد تصميمها على اللوحات المعماريه حتى نبحث هل هناك تعارض بين الاعمده واللوحات المعماريه حيث أرى أن هناك تعارض بين بعض الاعمده وحوائط القص مع اللوحات المعماريه
2- تغيير انشائى بلاطة السقف الى بلاطه لاكمريه على أن يتم تقسيمها وعمل لها meshing من داخل برنامج الايتابس مع تعيين مركز الجساءه ومركز الكتله
تفبل تحياتى *


----------



## أسامه نواره (23 أغسطس 2012)

محمد عسر قال:


> لك جزيل الشكر علي مجهودك ولاساتذتنا جزيل الشكر علي المجهود المبذول.
> اما بالنسبة للحصل مع حضرتك فده سببه نسبة التسليح فغالبا تكون نسبة التسليح للحوائط حوالي 1.5% فلو عوضت بكده هتلاقي الاطوال في حدود 20 الي 25 متر زي موضح قبل كده استاذنا اسامه






*ولحساب العزوم الكليه الناتجه من الزلازل عند منسوب الاساسات يتم عمل الاتى :-
1- اذا رجعنا الى شكل توزيع مركبات قوة الزلزال المؤثره عند كل دور كما فى الشكل السابق والتى يتم توزيعها بالطريقه الاستاتيكيه نجد أن توزيعها توزيع خطى مثلثى الشكل يبدأ بأقصى قيمة عند منسوب اخر دور وينتهى برأس المثلث عند منسوب الاساسات وهذا يذكرنا مباشرة بضغط التربه على الحائط الساند ولكن بشكل مقلوب 
2-يتم حساب قوة القص القاعدى الكليه (V base ) المؤثره على المبنى حسب الكود المصرى ويمكن عمل ذلك من خلال الملف الذى قمت أنا بعمله على برنامج الايتابس مع عمل حالة تحميل Load combination تشمل الاحمال الميته من (dead load + FC + Wall +0.25 LL ) على أن تكون جميعها working كما ينص الكود المصرى للاحمال 2008 حيث يتم من خلاله حساب وزن الدور الواحد ومن خلال البرامج الموجوده بالمنتدى للمهندس / سيد الشيخ أو المهندس/ أبو منه أو من خلال معادلات الكود المصرى للاحمال 2008 نفسها يمكن حساب اجمالى قوة القص القاعدى التى سوف تؤثر على البرج الخاص بنا وسوف نجد أن هذه القوه الافقيه سوف تتراوح بين 2.50 – 6.50 % من وزن المبنى وهذه النسب تتوقف على نوعية تربة التأسيس والشده الزلزاليه التى سوف يتعرض لها المبنى وكذلك كتلة المبنى وكما نلاحظ أن هذه القوه الافقيه الناتجه ( V base ) هى قوه مصعده ultimate برغم أن الاحمال الداخله فى حسابها تشغيليه working ويمكن تكرار ما سبق للكود الامريكى Upc97 مع اهمال الاحمال الحيه لايتم أخذ نسبه ال 0.25 وكما يوجد ملف اكسل فى المنتدى للمهندس أحمد طبازه لحساب مقدار هذه القوه بكود upc97 وبالطبع نستعيين موقتا لهذه البرامج الخارجيه لحين التعامل مع برنامج الايتابس حيث يمكن وبسهوله التعامل مع الكود المصرى 2008 وادخاله الى برنامج الايتابس وبالطبع كود upc97 موجود اصلا على برنامج الايتابس وسوف نجد أن قيمة القص القاعدى سوف تتراوح بين 5.00 – 15.00 % من وزن المبنى 
3- بعد ايجاد قيمة قوة القص القاعدى ( V base ) يتم حساب العزم الكلى المؤثر عند الاساسات كالاتى :- ** Mt= 2/3 * H * V base
حيث H هى الارتفاع الكلى للمبنى *
* ولان هذا العزم الكلى سوف تتحمله حوائط القص والاطارات (Dual system ) لذلك سوف تتحمل حوائط القص فقط 75% من العزوم الكليه Mt وتتحمل الاطارات 25% 
وكذلك حوائط القص نفسها ليست كابوليه من الاساسات حتى نهاية المبنى ولكنها تتقاطع مع الاسقف مما يجعلها تكون اطارات مع الكمرات الساقطه والتى تعمل ك (spandrel beam 
وعلى ذلك يتم تخفيض ما تتحمله حوائط القص بمقدار 1/3 
وعلى ذلك تكون العزوم النهائيه التى تتحملها حوائط القص منفرده عند الاساسات تكون كالاتى :
Mtf= 2/3 * H * V base *3/4 * 2/3 = 1/3 * H * V base
ومما سبق نستطيع ايجاد العزوم الكليه ( Mtf ) عند منسوب الاساسات والتى تستطيع حوائط القص منفرده تحملها ومن قيمة العزوم التى تم حسابها سابقا للمتر الطولى للحائط يمكن ايجاد الطول الكلى لحوائط القص المطلوبه تقديريا الى أن يمكن التحقق من ذلك على برنامج الايتابس حيث بعد عمل التحليل عليه وبعد الحصول على القوى العظمى المختلفه يمكن حل هذه الحوائط يدويا أو على برنامج الايتابس نفسه كما سوف نعرف فيما بعد أو على برنامج CSI او اى برنامج اخر 
والمطلوب 
حساب الاطوال الكليه المطلوبه لحوائط القص 
تقبل تحياتى *


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (23 أغسطس 2012)

*Mt= 2/3 * H * V base = overterning moment على الايتابس بعد الدراسة الدينامكية يمكن الحصول عليه من خلال البرنامج ومن المفروض ان نتحقق من المبنى على الانقلاب اذا اعتبرنا *​*N هو وزن المبنى **نحسب e =Mt/N *​* ومقارنتها ب 1/4 من كلا مقاييس المبنى في الاتجاهين X and Y لان V base هي في الواقع Vx base and Vy base التحقق من الانقلاب قد يعاد النظر فيه الى المعماري لكن هذا يعتمد المنطقة الي بها المبنى وشكرا*​


----------



## eng amona (23 أغسطس 2012)

موفقين ان شاء الله


----------



## أسامه نواره (24 أغسطس 2012)

كنت أتمنى أن يشاركنا المهندس/ خالد الازهرى والذى طلب بأن نقوم بتصميم أحد المشاريع ويتم المداخلات بيننا وكذلك والمهندس boushy والمهندس hema81 وكذلك المهندس محمد الجيزاوى والمهندس محمود طه وصاحب الموضوع الاصلى المهندس/شرف الديليمى والذى كتب لنا الرابط ولكنه لم يتواجد بعد تنزيل الرابط 
فى المشاركه والمساهمه ببرنامج الاكسل والبرامج الموجوده بالمنتدى حتى نستطيع التفرد بمنتدى المهندسيين العرب فى تقديم نسب وطرق تقريبيه لاطوال وأبعاد وعدد حوائط القص اللازمه وكذلك انسب الاماكن والتى يحتاج اليها المهندس الانشائى المصمم عند البدء فى وضع النظام الانشائى لاى منشأ وكذلك ادخال المنشأ على برنامج الايتابس مع دراسة امكانيات برنامج الايتابس فى عمل ال meshing للبلاطه وكذلك دراسة النتائج بعد حل الملف على البرنامج ومطابقة ذلك مع متطلبات الكود وكذلك عمل التحليل الديناميكى والتصميم للاعمده وحوائط 
ولكن واضح أن اجازة العيد انتهت وبدء العمل والتى سوف تبدأ معى غدا ان شاء الله فكل عام وأنتم بخير 
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (24 أغسطس 2012)

اتمني من الجميع المشاركه انا متابع معكم الموضوع من الاول 

لاني بصراحه حابب استفيد وناوي اخد مشروع خرسانه في اخر سنه ليا بس مش عارف المهندسين تعبوا ولا ريحوااا بعد العيد 

ربنا يبارك فيك مهندس اسامه علي مجهودك وواتمني لو تعطيني رابط لبرنامج ال safe كامل لكي احمله لان من الواضح 

البرامج اللي لازم اجيدها ايتابس وسيف وcsi col للان كما عرفت من خبرتكم كل واحد وليه فايدته الكبيره وتصميم معين بيكون جامد فيه


----------



## hema81 (24 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اولا اتقدم بخالص الشكر للمهندس اسامة نوارة وانضم اليه فى دعودة الجميع الى المشاركة فى هذا الموضوع الذى اتوقع له النجاح بأذن الله وان يكون بمثابة المرجع لنا فى اى مشروع نقوم بة واما بالنسبة لى فأنا عاقد العزم بأذن الله على المشاركة تحت اشراف م.اسامة وجميع اساتذتنا الافاضل المشاركين فى هذا الموضوع حتى نخرج بهذا المشروع فى افضل صورة ممكنه من اول استلام المعمارى وحتى طباعة لوح المشروع الانشائية والتى تحتوى على كافة التفاصيل اللازمة للتنفيذ والمصممة بعناية .
مرفق ملف الاكسل الخاص بحساب احمال الزلازل باستخدام الكود المصرى للمهندس محمود زغلل جزاه الله خيرا على هذا الرابط:
Eq-quake-EC.rar
مرفق ملف الاكسل لحساب احمال الزلازل باستخدام UBC للمهندس احمد طبازة جزاة الله خيرا على هذا الرابط :
ubc 97 by eng.ahmedtabaza.rar
واقترح على م.اسامة والمهندس خالد الازهرى بتجميع الملفات الخاصة بالمشروع واضافتها فى مشاركة واحدة بعد مراجعتها وانهاء تسميتها ب FINAL بحيث بمجرد انتهاء المشروع يكون لدينا مجموعة من الملفات المنتقاة بعناية والتى يمكن لاى منا استخدامها والاعتماد عليها بدون قلق فى تصميماتة .
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (24 أغسطس 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> مرفق ملف الاكسل اللازم للحساب المبدئى للعزوم التى يتحملها المتر الطولى لحوائط القص عند الابعاد المختلفه لعرض حائط القص والمتبقى هو حساب العزوم الكليه عند منسوب الاساسات والتى سوف نقوم بحسابها على حسب الكود المصرى مره وبكود upc97 مره اخرى
> والمطلوب
> 1- هو محاولة وضع الاعمده بقطاعتها الصحيحه بعد تصميمها على اللوحات المعماريه حتى نبحث هل هناك تعارض بين الاعمده واللوحات المعماريه حيث أرى أن هناك تعارض بين بعض الاعمده وحوائط القص مع اللوحات المعماريه
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
مرفق ملف المعمارى للمشروع بعد وضع قطاعات الاعمدة عليها والتى تم عمل بعض التعديلات عليها لتتوافق مع معمارى المشروع وكذلك قمت بوضع لوحة المحاور والاعمدة المصممة لبيان التعديلات التى حدثت عليها لتتوافق مع المعمارى .
المعمارى.rar
ارجو المراجعة للوصول الى الوضع النهائى قبل ادخال المشروع للايتاب والبدء فى التصميم .
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## CE.ABBAS (25 أغسطس 2012)

الله يعطيكم العافيه جميعا فكره اكثر من رائعه انا في الانتظار ...


----------



## hema81 (25 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مرفق حساب احمال الزلازل بالكود المصرى بالطريقتين الاستاتيكية وطريقة طيف التجاوب الخطى وكذلك بالكود UBC ومن خلالهما تم حساب عزم الانقلاب الكلى عند منسوب الاساسات واستنتاج اطوال حوائط القص المطلوبة لمقاومة احمال الزلازل فى كل حالة . 
Lateral loads.rar
ارجو من م اسامة المراجعة وتوضيح اى ملاحظات على هذة الملفات كما اجو توضيح هل هذة الاطوال المطلوبة تكون لاتجاة واحد فقط ام يتم تقسيمها على الاتجاهين واخذ الاعمدة فى الاعتبار .
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (25 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور بشمهندس هيما علي كل ما قدمته وبصراحه واضح شغلك انت ومهندس اسامه نواره وبصراحه ربنا يجزيكم خيررررررررررر


----------



## hema81 (25 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
مرفق ملف statical system for flat slab للسقف المتكرر .
Flat slab statical system.rar


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (25 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,لاحظت ان الكثير من المهندسين متغيبين ماعدا م. hema 82 الذي بذل مجهودا كبيرا مشكور عليه ونتمنى ان تواصل الى النهاية ,انا في الحقيقة انسحبت حيث طرثقة التصميم مختلفة لدينا والكود كذلك غير اني ساتدخل من حين لتاني سواء علشان استفسر منكم بعض الغموض او انبهكم لنقاط ربما غابت عنكم فيما يتعلق بطول الجدار الكلي سبق لنا وناقشنا الموضوع دا ببعض التفاصيل وانا كانت لدي طريق تانية بس لاقت اعتراض وحتى ابو الحلول برهن لي بالحساب خطا الطرقة 
هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t97167-2.html#ixzz24ayVHsSv


مثال عددي على ذلك: 
كما نعلم جميعاً فإن علاقة القساوة K تتعلق بشكل أساسي بـ : شروط تقييد نهايتي العنصر، عزم عطالة العنصر I، معامل مرونة مادة العنصر E .. وبالتالي (في حالة الأبنية العادية) سنعمل على تثبيت كل من معامل المرونة للبيتون E لجميع العناصر، وأخذ شروط النهايات هي نفسها، وبالتالي فالمتغير الوحيد هو عزم العطالة I :
لنفترض عندي جدارين أحدهما بطول 5م والثاني بطول 2م، كلا الجدارين بسماكة 20سم، لنحسب عزم العطالة لكل جدار على حدا، وعزم العطالة لمجموع الجدارين ونقارن النتائج:

t= 5m: I= b.h^3/12 = 20×500^3/12 = 208.33×10^6 cm^4
t= 2m: I= b.h^3/12 = 20×200^3/12 = 13.33×10^6 cm^4
الآن لنحسب مجموع القساوتين للجدارين (وهو الحل الصحيح):
I 5m + I 2m = 208.33×10^6 + 13.33×10^6 = 221.66×10^6 cm^4 ......... 1

ولكن إذا أتينا الآن وقمنا بحساب القساوة لجدار طوله يساوي مجموع طولي الجدارين:
t= 7m: I= b.h^3/12 = 20×700^3/12 = 571.66×10^6 cm^4 ......... 2

وبالتالي نلاحظ الفرق الكبير بين النتيجتين في كل من 1 و 2 ... وكان ذلك بالنسبة لجدارين فقط، فما هو الحال يا ترى في حال جمع أطوال عدداً كبيراً من الجدران؟؟؟

نتيجة أخرى نهائية، نلاحظ من خلال العلاقة السابقة بأننا استخدمنا مكعب الطول (h^3) والسماكة نفسها (b)، وهذا هو سبب عدم استفادتنا من زيادة سماكة الجدار غير المحقق، ولكن بالعكس زيادة طول هذا الجدار تؤدي إلى زيادة تحمله بشكل كبير، إذ أن الطول مضروب في نفسه ثلاث مرات..

أرجو أن أكون قد وفقت في هذه المداخلة.. وأرجو ممن التمس أي خطأ تنبيهي..

فكما ترى اذا اخذنا الطول الكلي للجدار وقسمناه الى عدد معين من الجدران سوف لا نصل الى نفس النتيجة 

كما ان لي ملاحظة فيما يتعلق ب MR الذي وضعته MR=AS* Fy * d * j اعتقد ان هذه حالة كمرة او بلاطة التي تشتغل Bending moment وكانك اخذت الحائط من جهة المساحة الكبرى بينما نحن نشغل الحائط في قطاعه السمك والارتفاع وهو يشتغل بالاخذ بعين الاعتبار ب P,M وفي الحالة دي MR يختلف ولا يحسب هكذا هو معقد شوي وانا معي برنامج يساعدني لاجاد MR لكن يطلب ان تحدد له P علشان انا كنت ناقشت موضوع زي دا في اول اشتركاتي قلتلكم انو مفيش طريقة تحدد طول الحوائط على حد علمي انا رغم اني انسحبت بس للامانة العلمية حبيت اوضحلكم نقطة سبق وانها نوقشت ,واتمنى من م هيما 81 انك تواصل بس لازم تكون على دراية تامة وتحياتي


----------



## أسامه نواره (28 أغسطس 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> اولا اتقدم بخالص الشكر للمهندس اسامة نوارة وانضم اليه فى دعودة الجميع الى المشاركة فى هذا الموضوع الذى اتوقع له النجاح بأذن الله وان يكون بمثابة المرجع لنا فى اى مشروع نقوم بة واما بالنسبة لى فأنا عاقد العزم بأذن الله على المشاركة تحت اشراف م.اسامة وجميع اساتذتنا الافاضل المشاركين فى هذا الموضوع حتى نخرج بهذا المشروع فى افضل صورة ممكنه من اول استلام المعمارى وحتى طباعة لوح المشروع الانشائية والتى تحتوى على كافة التفاصيل اللازمة للتنفيذ والمصممة بعناية .
> مرفق ملف الاكسل الخاص بحساب احمال الزلازل باستخدام الكود المصرى للمهندس محمود زغلل جزاه الله خيرا على هذا الرابط:
> Eq-quake-EC.rar
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ان شاء الله مستمروون (على وزن حازمون)
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (28 أغسطس 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,لاحظت ان الكثير من المهندسين متغيبين ماعدا م. hema 81 الذي بذل مجهودا كبيرا مشكور عليه ونتمنى ان تواصل الى النهاية ,انا في الحقيقة انسحبت حيث طرثقة التصميم مختلفة لدينا والكود كذلك غير اني ساتدخل من حين لتاني سواء علشان استفسر منكم بعض الغموض او انبهكم لنقاط ربما غابت عنكم فيما يتعلق بطول الجدار الكلي سبق لنا وناقشنا الموضوع دا ببعض التفاصيل وانا كانت لدي طريق تانية بس لاقت اعتراض وحتى ابو الحلول برهن لي بالحساب خطا الطريقة
> مثال عددي على ذلك:
> كما نعلم جميعاً فإن علاقة القساوة K تتعلق بشكل أساسي بـ : شروط تقييد نهايتي العنصر، عزم عطالة العنصر I، معامل مرونة مادة العنصر E .. وبالتالي (في حالة الأبنية العادية) سنعمل على تثبيت كل من معامل المرونة للبيتون E لجميع العناصر، وأخذ شروط النهايات هي نفسها، وبالتالي فالمتغير الوحيد هو عزم العطالة I :
> لنفترض عندي جدارين أحدهما بطول 5م والثاني بطول 2م، كلا الجدارين بسماكة 20سم، لنحسب عزم العطالة لكل جدار على حدا، وعزم العطالة لمجموع الجدارين ونقارن النتائج:
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اذا نظرنا الى كيفية توزيع سواء قوى القص القاعدى الافقيه الكليه فى الدور الواحد أو توزيع عزوم قوى القص القاعدى فى الدور الواحد على حوائط القص فى هذا الدور فسوف نجدها كالاتى 





اى أنها وكما ذكرتى حضرتك وكما ذكر أخونا المهندس أبو الحلول والمهندس سامر تعتمد على عزم القصور الذاتى moment of inertia لحائط القص وبالقطع أن متفق معه فى كل الحسابات لعزم القصور الذاتى لحائط بطول 7 م لن يساوى مجموع عزم القصور الذاتى لحائطيين 5 م + 2 م ولكن اذا افترضا طول واحد لكل الحوائط وأن قطاع جميع الحوائط لكل اتجاه متساوى اليس ذلك يؤدى الى أنه سواء توزيع العزوم أو قوى القص الافقيه سوف تكون بنسبة واحد الى العدد الكلى للحوائط وهنا سوف تختفى فرضيات المهندس أبو الحلول 
وعليه الطريقه التى استخدمها أنا فى ايجاد الطول الكلى للحوائط من العزوم الكليه أو الطريقه التى ذكرتيها حضرتك (وأنا متفق معك تماما فيها) فى استخدام قوى القص الافقيه الكليه لايجاد الطول الكلى لحوائط القص ومن ثم يمكن تقسيم هذا الطول الكلى الى عدد زوجى متماثل ومتساوى فى الابعاد أفضل أم نقول أنه لايوجد طريقه تقريبيه لايجاد أطوال حوائط القص لاى مبنى 
هل الافضل لى كمهندس تصميم انشائى أن أقوم بفرض أطوال تقريبيه وأبعاد تقريبيه لحوائط القص فى بداية وضع النظام الانشائى statical system أم اترك ذلك ولا يصبح عندى أى تخيل لما سوف يكون عليه عدد وأبعاد هذه الحوائط بعد الانتهاء من التصميم سواء أكان التصميم يدوى أو باستخدام أحد البرامج الانشائيه فى التحليل والتصميم صحيح لايمكن أن نفرض الابعاد والاطوال لحوائط القص لان ذلك يتوقف على عوامل كثيره جدا بالاضافه الى ماذكرتيه ولكن لنفترض الحاله المثاليه أننى عندى قوه أفقيه من الزلازل تأتى على ارتفاع معين وسوف أقوم بحساب الطول المثالى لحائط القص الذى سوف يقاوم هذه العزوم على فرض كما ذكرت أن الحائط ليس عليه أحمال رأسيه N فقط M ونعتبر أن هذا الحائط وليكن بطول المنى كله ومار بمركز القساوه C.R أو أقوم بفرض طول متساوى ثابت لهذه الحوائط يقبل القسمه على عدد ذوجى بمعنى فرضا أن الطول الكلى للحوائط 
24 م نفرض أن طول الحائط الواحد = 4.00م اذن عدد الحوائط المطلوبه = 24\4= عدد 6 حوائط وعلى أن يتم توزيع هذه الحوائط متماثله حول C.R هنا لن يكون ولايوجد عزوم لى نتيجة عدم وجود ترحيل بين C.M & C.R ولكن أنا اعرف أن كل ذلك مثاليات لن تحدث فى الواقع نظرا لظروف كل مبنى تختلف عن الاخر فى الشكل المعمارى ولكن على الاقل أصبح هناك تصور لابعاد وأطوال وعدد حوائط القص ولو بنسبه معيينه 
وكما توجد نسب أيضا موجوده فى الكتب المختلف فى الامثله المحلوله بها يمكن تنسيب مجموع أطوال حوائط القص فى كل اتجاه الى ارتفاع المبنى الكلى والتى سوف نجدها تتراوح بين 35 الى 45 % من ارتفاع المبنى اى فى حالة المبنى الذى نحن بصدده اذا اعتبرنا ارتفاع المبنى = 20 دور x 3.25 = 65 م 
اذا مجموع أطوال حوائط القص سوف تتراوح بين 23 الى 30 م فى كل اتجاه وبالتالى هل الافضل لى كمهندس أن اقدر ولو بنسبه 70 الى80 % أطوال وأبعاد حوائط القص أم أترك ذلك الى الانتهاء من التصميم وبالقطع سوف نحدد التصميم الاقتصادى من زيادة عدد وأطوال هذه الحوائط بعد حل البرج على برنامج الايتابس وسوف نقوم بالتباديل والتغيير فى أماكن وأطوال هذه الحوائط للحصول على الحل الاقتصادى ارجو أن تكون الصوره قد وضحت وسوف نحدد ذلك بدقه بعد حل المنشأ على برنامج الايتابس ونحدد نسبة أطوال حوائط القص الى ارتفاع المبنى والتى قطعا سوف تختلف من كود لاخر ومن مبنى الى اخر 
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (28 أغسطس 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

اسف على الانقطاع بس دا كان لاسباب ربنا يعديها على خير انتوا عارفين مشاكل الكفيل والحاجات دى 

طبعا يا بشمهندس اسامة انت كنت فى بالى وانا فى مناسك العمرة انا اول ما نزلت المدينة المنورة والله انت جيت فى بالى يا بشمهندس اسامة 

انا بشوف المشاركات لقيت نفسى متاخر اوى بس باذن الله هبدا علطول 

انا حطيت تصور للحوائط بالاطوال التقريبية اللى احنا طلعناها اللى كانت من 23 الى 30 متر 

وبدات اشوف C.R & C.M بالطريقة التقريبية بالكاد بتبقى قيم استرشادية مش اكتر واعلم ان الايتابس هو الاجدر على حساب ذلك وبدقة متناهية

دا رابط الملف وباذن الله سوف ابدا بعمل MODEL على الايتابس والله المستعان 

System 4 Etabs.dwg - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

تقبلوا تحياتى 

محمد الجيزاوى 
*​


----------



## hema81 (28 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اولا بقول للمهندس محمد الجيزاوى حمدلله على السلامة وربنا يتقبل منك ان شاء الله واكيد عودة للمشاركة حيكون ليها فايدة عظيمة لينا ان شاء الله لاكمال هذا المشروع واشكر م.اسامة على مايقدمة لنا دائما .
مرفق ملف الاتوكاد للسقف الدور المتكرر flat slab موضحا به الحساب التقريبى للCM وCR وملف الdxf والذى تم استخدامة فى التصدير للايتاب وملف الاكسل لتصميم الاعمدةوحساب مركز الثقل والجساءة بعد استنتاجها من الايتاب وكذلك ملف المشروع على الايتاب على هذة الروابط:
Drawing.rar
project.rar
Excel.rar
فقد قمت بمحاولة تقليل الفارق بين مركز الثقل ومركز الجساة قدر المستطاع وتوزيع الطول المطلوب للحوائط على الاتجاهين مع اخذ تأثير الاعمدة الموجودة فى مقاومة الاحمال الجانبية مراعاة للجانب الاقتصادى وحتى الانتهاء من التصميم .
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (29 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
تم عمل التمشيش للبلاطة من الاتوكاد وفى انتظار م.اسامة لتوضيح كيفية عملها من داخل الايتاب وسأحاول عملها ان شاء الله .
تقبلوا تحياتى.


----------



## pato_houssam (30 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم

أشكر جميع المساهمين في هذا المشروع لكن لدي سؤال لو تتكرموا علي بالإجابة عليه.......
في الحقيقة حسب معلوماتي المحدودة من الكود المحلي الذي أتبعه أن الدراسة الديناميكية أي المتعلقة بقوى الزلازل يكون شرطها المناطق الزلزالية بمعنى آخر الطريقة المتعامل بها في المشروع لم أفهمها بعد ربما لإختلاف الكود أو الجمل الإنشائية لأوضح ذلك:
1- عادة نقوم بنمذجة البناء من خلال قيم الحساب الأولية للأعمدة و الكمرات و غيرها من العناصر حيث يكون الحساب ستاتيكي بدون وضع حوائط القص إلا التي تكون إبتدائية مثل المصعد أو غيرها من الشروط الإبتدائية. هناك ملاحظة أن يكون النموذج غير معارض للطرق التحليل الديناميكي ففي طرق التحليل يعطيك نظرة عن النمذجة المتوافقة مع طريقة الحساب... هذه كنظرة أولية.
2- نقوم بالدراسة الديناميكية مثلا الزلازل حسب المناطق الزلزالية المحددة في الكود لأن الكود يقسم المناطق الزلزالية و ينوه في صفحاته الأولى عن شروط و المناطق التي يستعمل فيها الكود لأن هناك مناطق خاصة تحتاج لدراسات خاصة جدا......
3- هنا نستعمل شروط الكود و نقوم بتحقيقها سواء بالنسبة لإضافة حوائط القص أو التحقق من العقد أو الإزاحات أو أبعاد الأعمدة ........ إلخ.

فالذي لم أفهمه كيف أضيف حوائط القص ثم أقول أنني لا أحتاج إلا دراسة ديناميكية فهل لديكم شروط أخرى ...... أما عن التقارب بين المركزين فمن العملي أن نأخذ البناء في الشروط الإبتدائية حتى و إن كان المركزان بعيدا ثم نضيف حوائط القص عند البداية في الدراسة الديناميكية لأنه حتى بعد تقريب المركزين في الأول فممكن إضافة حوائط قص تتبدل النتائج فمن العملي أن نربح مدة من الوقت..... ربما لأنكم تقومون بحساب كمي تقريبي لأبعاد حوائط القص فهل هذه النظرة أم ماذا. 
أما عن الدراسة الديناميكية فدائما تتطلب بعض الوقت لأن عدم تتحقق شرط من شروط الكود تجد نفسك ملزما بإضافة حوائط قص أو تبديل موقعها فتجد نفسك تبدأ من جديد أي العودة إلى نقطة الصفر الشيء الذي تربحه دائما هو التجربة لان هناك من يبدأ بالعكس يضع حوائط القص عند الإزاحات الكبرى التي لا تستوفي الشروط من البداية ليربح الوقت و يكون له الحس الهندسي.

فأرجوا من الذي سيتكرم بالإجابة أن يفصل بعض الشيء مع ذكر فقرة الكود فأنتم تتعاملون هنا مع كود عالمي أي الأمريكي فأفيدوني جزاكم الله
و بخصوص ربط الدراسة الديناميكية بالزلازل فقد أخذت الزلازل كمثال.....

و في الأخير لكم كل الإحترام و التقدير...... فاعذروا أسئلة مهندس مبتديء.....


----------



## أسامه نواره (30 أغسطس 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> اولا بقول للمهندس محمد الجيزاوى حمدلله على السلامة وربنا يتقبل منك ان شاء الله واكيد عودة للمشاركة حيكون ليها فايدة عظيمة لينا ان شاء الله لاكمال هذا المشروع واشكر م.اسامة على مايقدمة لنا دائما .
> مرفق ملف الاتوكاد للسقف الدور المتكرر flat slab موضحا به الحساب التقريبى للCM وCR وملف الdxf والذى تم استخدامة فى التصدير للايتاب وملف الاكسل لتصميم الاعمدةوحساب مركز الثقل والجساءة بعد استنتاجها من الايتاب وكذلك ملف المشروع على الايتاب على هذة الروابط:
> Drawing.rar
> ...


*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا نشكرك على المتابعه والجهد المبذول من عمل الملفات وكما نشكر المهندس محمد الجيزاوى على عودته ومتابعته للموضوع ونريد منه المزيد وادعو كل الزملاء للمتابعه والمشاركه وطرح الاسئله
وبعد الاطلاع على ملف الايتابس وجد الاتى 
يجب اولا حذف البلاطات ذات الخصائص opening والموجوده فى المنور وفراغ السلم لانه ليس لها معنى 
ولشرح المزيد عن الملف وبرنامج الايتابس
اولا لتحديد مركز الجساءه (C.R ) للسقف يجب أن نوضح الاتى :-
1- يتم اولا تحديد مصدر الكتله (Mass source) وذلك عن طريق قائمة Define >Mass source وللمزيد من توضيح هذا الموضوع فان برنامج الايتابس يتعامل مع المبنى أو المنشأ على هيئة نقاط (joints) وليس كبلاطه وكمره وعمود حيث يتم تجميع متوسط المسطح حول كل نقطه شامل الاوزان التى نحددها ويتم تحويلها الى كتله مركزه عند هذه النقطه (joint) ثم يتعامل البرنامج مع مصفوفة الكتل لحل المنشأ ككل لذلك من الافضل زيادة تقسيم البلاطات والكمرات والاعمده وحوائط القص حتى نحصل على دقه اعلى لحساب الكتل (الكتله = الوزن/عجلة الجاذبيه) ولكن ذلك سوف يتعارض مع امكانيات جهاز الكمبيوتر الذى نعمل عليه حيث كلما زاد التقسيم كلما تطلب ذلك امكانيات مضاعفه وأكبر 
وفى الكود المصرى فان مصدر هذه الكتله هو وزن المنشأ من أحمال ميته و25% من الاحمال الحيه للمبانى السكنيه بينما فى كود upc97 فان مصدر الكتله هو الاحمال الميته فقط للمبانى السكنيه والصوره التاليه توضح تعريف مصدر الكتله حسب الكود المصرى للاحمال 2008



يتم اختيار الدور عن طريق قائمة select > by story level…. ثم من قائمة Assign> joint/point>Diphragms ولايتم اختيار وتوقيع ال diaphragms عن طريق Assign >shell area>Diphragms لانه يوجد عمود فى اقصى الشمال الشرقى فى المنور غير مرتبط ببلاطات ولكنه يشارك معنا فى مقاومة الزلازل كما فى الصوره التاليه والتى تم استخدام وتعريف ال diaphragms عن طريق ال joint/point





أما الصوره التاليه فهى لتوقيع ال dighragms عن طريق ال shell area





والفرق بين الاثنيين فى الصورتيين السابقتيين هو عدم وجود أشعه تربط العمود فى أقصى الشمال الشرقى فى المنور وهذا سوف يكون سبب فى وجود فرق بين احداثى مركزى ال C.R بين الحاتيين وذلك لعدم دخول ومشاركة عمود الركن فى المنور فى حسابات مركز الجساءه 
وللمزيد والشرح عن مشاركة كل عنصر فى السقف سواء البلاطه أو الكمره أو العمود أو حائط القص فى حساب مكان احداثيات مركز الجساءه C.R يمكن الاطلاع على الصور التاليه لمثال بسيط :-
الصوره التاليه لمبنى دور واحد عباره عن بلاطتيين مثماثلتيين فى كل شى 





وبعد تعريف ال diaphragms وحل المبنى على البرنامج كان احداثى مركز الجساءه كما هو متوقع فى منتصف المبنى ومتطابق مع مركز الكتله كما فى الصوره التاليه والتى يمكن الحصول عليها من قائمة Display>show table>Building output>center mass regidity





وعند تغيير قطاع الكمره الساقطه على محور C-C من 25*70 الى 12*70 كما يلى 





وبعد حل المبنى على برنامج الايتابس فسوف نجد أن مركز الجساءه قد تحرك ناحية اليسار لان الشكل متماثل ماعدا الكمره على محور A-A &C_C وبما أن قطاع الكمره على محور A-A أكبر من القطاع للكمره على محور C-C لذلك تحرك احداثى ومكان مركز الجساءه ناحية اليسار وكذلك الحال لمركز الكتله كما يلى 





وكذلك اذا اردنا اهمال تأثير وجود كمره معيينه فى السقف نتيجه أن اشتراطات أبعاد الكمره مثلا غير مطابق للكود كما يلى للكمره على محور C-C والتى تكون بقطاع 25*70 ولكن نريد أن نهملها فى الزلازل وبالتالى يجب اهمالها فى حسابات مركز الجساءه كما يلى 




هنا يتم اختيار هذه الكمره ثم من قائمة Edit >extrude Line to Area كما يلى 





وعلى أن يتم تحويل هذه الكمره من Frame Element الى بلاطه من النوع Plate وهذه البلاطه بسمك 25 سم حتى تكون بنفس أبعاد الكمره الساقطه 25*70 كما يلى 





وبعد حل المبنى على البرنامج فسوف نجد أن مركز الكتله هو منتصف المبنى أى لان الكمره الساقطه موجوده على محور C-C ولكنها plate وسوف نجد أن مركز الجساءه يتم ترحيله ناحية اليسار وكأن الكمره غير موجوده أصلا على محور C-C وهى نفس النتيجه للاحداثيات لمركز الجساءه فى حالة الغاء هذه الكمره كما يلى 





وكذلك اختلاف سمك البلاطه يؤثر فى حسابات مكان واحداثيات مركز الجساءه والكتله كما نرى فى المثال التالى حيث التماثل فى كل شئ ماعدا سمك البلاطه 





وبعد حل المبنى على البرنامج نجد أن مركز الجساءه ومركز الكتله سوف يتحرك ناحية اليميين اى ناحية السمك وبالتالى عزم القصور الذاتى الاكبر كما يلى 






واذا رجعنا الى الملف الذى قام المهندس hema81 بعمله فسوف نجد أن الفرق الكبير بين مركز الجساءه ومركز الكتله كما يلى 



هذا الفرق كبير مما يتطلب منا اذا دققنا النظر الى الارقام فان مركز الكتله C.M=9.28m & 14.48m احداثيات مركز الجساءه C.R= 12.36m & 18.96m ولان الكتله ومركزها لن نستطيع تغييرها لذلك يجب تحريك مركز الجساءه ويكون ذلك بتغيير أماكن وأطوال حوائط القص بحيث نحاول تقليل الفرق بين المركزيين مع العلم بأننا نحتاج الى زيادة ووجود حوائط قص فى الربع ناحية اليسار الاسفل اذا افترضا تقسيم المبنى الى اربع اجزاء مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار لتقيل المسافه بين المركزيين فى اتجاه X اذن يجب عمل حائط قص عمودى على محور X وهكذا بالنسبه لحور Y
مع العلم بأن وجود فرق كبير بين مركز الجساءه ومركز الكتله يؤدى الى تولد عزوم لى tensional moment عند مركز الكتله وبالتالى قوى قص اضافيه على حوائط القص وعلى الاعمده مما يزيد من تولد عزوم فى الاتجاه الرأسى على هذه الحوائط والاعمده ولذلك يجب تقليل الفرق بين المركزيين الى أقل مايمكن بقدر المستطاع وكما أن الفرق الكبير بين المركزيين سوف يؤدى الى قيمة عاليه من معامل tensional amplification factor وكما ينص الكود الايزيد هذا المعامل عن 3 فى الكود 
ولذلك نطلب من مهندسنا الفاضل hema81 تعديل أطوال وأماكن لتقليل الفرق بين المركزيين بقدر المستطاع 
تقبل تحياتى 

*


----------



## أسامه نواره (30 أغسطس 2012)

*ومن المواضيع المهمه فى كيفية الغاء تأثير واهمال وجود عمود فى مقاومة الزلازل يتم تحويل هذا العمود الى حائط shear wall بنفس أبعاد العمود فقط يتم تحويل العمود من frame element الى shell element مع تخصيص هذه الحائط الى plate وليس shell وعلى أن يتم ذلك بدون تغيير فى أى خصائص أخرى من set modifier كما فى الصوره التاليه 





وبعد حل المبنى على البرنامج سوف نجد أن مركز الجساءه يتم ترحيله الى أعلى(Ycr=3.812) أكبر من 3.00م حيث 3.00م هو نصف عرض المبنى وهذا طبيعى وكأن العمود غير موجود كما يلى 





وعند الغاء هذا العمود وحذفه من المنشأ للتحقق من ذلك وتم حل المبنى وجد أن مركز الجساءه كما يلى 





ومما سبق يتضح قيمة واحده لل Ycr=3.812 وهذا يعنى أنه تم اهمال وجود العمود فى حساب مركز الجساءه
والكلام السابق مهم جدا عند استخدام النظام الهيكلى Building frame system فى مقاومة الزلازل والذى يعتمد على حوائط القص فقط والغاء وجود الاعمده والاطارات الرأسيه ولكن فى النهايه يجب التحقق من الازاحات الافقيه التى تحدث لهذه الاعمده 
تقبل تحياتى 
*


----------



## أسامه نواره (31 أغسطس 2012)

لادخال المبنى الى برنامج الايتابس يتم عمل الاتى فى برنامج الاتوكاد :-
1-تخصيص layers تكون بادئه باسم etabs لكل من البلاطات (etabs-s22 & etabs-s16 ) ويتم رسم polyline لكل بلاطه عن طريق قائمة draw>boundary>pick point وبالماوس يتم اختيار اى نقطه داخل الشكل المطلوب عمل له polyline والصوره التاليه توضح أنه تم تقسيم البلاطه سمك 22 سم الى جزئين حتي نستطيع عمل فتحات السلم الداخليه والمنور وبلاطات الحمامات ذات السمك الاقل 16 سم والتهشير فقط لكى نوضح الرسم حيث التهشير باللون الابيض للبلاطه سمك 22 سم والتهشير الاصفر للبلاطه سمك 16 سم


العاب بنات

2-والاعمده وحوائط القص (etabs- col) على أن يتم رسم خط مائل فى اى اتجاه للعمود الواحد على أن تكون بداية هذا الخط هى مركز ومنتصف العمود ويتم عمل نسخ لهذا الخط لباقى الاعمده وبالنسبه لحوائط القص يتم رسم خط أفقى أو رأسى على حسب وضع الحائط من بداية الحائط الى نهايته والكمرات الساقطه (etabs-b25*70) وتكون خطوط فى محور الكمرات كما فى الصوره التاليه



العاب بنات

3-ويتم رسم polyline تحت layer(etabs-none) وهذه يتم عملها لمسطحات الحمامات والمطابخ والبلكونات حتى يتم تخصيها فى برنامج الايتابس كبلاطه غير انشائيه بخصائص none وذلك عند استيراها من الاتوكاد وهذه البلاطه يتم استخدامها لاضافة الاحمال الحيه الاضافيه (100 كجم/م2) لاننا سوف نضيف أحمال حيه (200كجم/م2) لكامل بلاطات السقف وذلك ليكون اجمالى الاحمال الحيه على بلاطات الحمامات والمطابخ والبلكونات 300 كجم/م2 كما ينص الكود كما فى الصوره التاليه


العاب بنات

4-يتم رسم خط رأسى ناحية أقصى اليسار تحت layer(etabs-axis) على أن يتم عمل له خطوط موازيه رأسيه على أن تكون هذه الخطوط ماره بمنتصف (مركز العمود) وكذلك مار هذا الخط ببداية حائط القص ونهاية حائط القص وكذلك خط أفقى يبدأ من أسفل ونعمل له موازيات بنفس طريقة الخطوط الرأسيه مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار أن الترتيب مهم فى عمل الموازيات لانه سوف يظهر ترقيم هذه المحاور فى برنامج الايتابس مع ملاحظة الابتعاد عن رسم محاور متقاربه بصوره كبيره حيث يمكن معالجة اى مشكله بعد ذلك داخل برنامج الايتابس اذا اقتضى الامر وذلك كما فى الصوره التاليه 



العاب بنات

5-يتم رسم خطوط رأسيه وأفقيه أضافيه تحت layer(etabs-none) بين المحاور الرأسيه والافقيه فى المساحات الكبيره نسبيا حيث نستخدم هذه الخطوط فى رسم frame element بخصائص غير انشائيه none داخل برنامج الايتابس والتى سوف نستخدمها فى تقسيم اضافى للبلاطه حتى تكون أبعاد البلاطه مناسبه بعد تقسيمها كما فى الصوره التاليه وهى الخطوط باللون الاصفر


العاب بنات

6- يتم حفظ الملف بامتداد DXF ثم يتم فتح برنامج الايتابس على أن يتم تعريف جميع قطاعات الكمرات والاعمده وحوائط القص أولا فى برنامج الايتابس قبل استرداد ملف الاتوكاد ثم يتم استيراد الاعمده وحوائط القص اولا وذلك عن طريق قائمة File>import>dxf plan floor ثم اسم الملف ثم etabs-col فى خانة الكمرات كما فى الصوره التاليه


العاب بنات

7- يتم اختيار نهايات مركز الاعمده بالماوس(points) كما يلى 



العاب بنات

ثم من قائمة edit>extrude points to lines كما يلى 


العاب بنات

فتتحول هذه النقط الى خطوط رأسيه فى الاتجاه الرأسى -Z وغالبا تكون خصائص هذه الاعمده none ثم يتم اختيار الاعمده ذات القطاع الواحد والاتجاه ويتم تخصيصها بقطاعها الحقيقى كما فى اللوحات الانشائيه وكذلك يتم اختيار خطوط حوائط القص ثم من قائمة edit>extrude lines to areas بنفس طريقة الاعمده يتم تحويل الخطوط الى حوائط رأسيه فى اتجاه –z ثم يتم تخصيص هذه الحوائط بقطاعاتها الحقيقيه كما يلى 



العاب بنات

8- يتم استيراد ملف الاتوكاد مره اخرى وفى هذه الحاله يتم استيراد البلاطه سمك 16 سم كما يلى 



العاب بنات

ثم يتم اختيار هذه البلاطه وتخصيصها بسمكها الحقيقى كما يلى 


العاب بنات
وهكذا يتم تكرار الخطوه السابقه للبلاطه ذات السمك 22 سم والبلاطه الغير انشائيه none كما يلى 


العاب بنات

9- يتم استيراد محاور الاعمده عن طريق اسيراد ملف الاتوكاد مره اخرى من قائمة file >import>file dxf of architectural grid ثم نحدد ال layer الذى تم رسم المحاور عليه وهى هنا Axes كما يلى 



العاب بنات

وفى حالة اننا نسينا أحد المحاور أو الرغبه فى اضافة محاور أخرى فيتم ذلك داخل الايتابس نفسه عن طريق draw >draw line objects>create line in region or at clicks (plan,elev,3D) ويتم تغيير ال type of line>gridline كما يلى 


العاب بنات

ثم يتم رسم خطوط المحاور والتى تكون رأسيه وأفقيه عند النقط والاماكن المطلوبه 

10- لتقسيم البلاطه والكمرات داخليا يتم اختيار البلاطه والكمرات ومن قائمة Assign>shell/area>area object mesh options وسوف تظهر البلاطه كما يلى 


العاب بنات
والطريقه السابقه هى احدى طرق ادخال المبنى على الايتابس وكما توجد طرق اخرى 
مرفق ملف الاتوكاد وملف الايتابس 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (31 أغسطس 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

ازيكم يا بشمهندسين وكل سنة وانتم طيبين 

انا بوجة الشكر للمهندس والاب الروحى ومعلمى واستاذى المهندس اسامة نوارة واللى كان ليا الشرف انى اقابلة شخصيا ...... بشكرة على مجهودة واستقطاع جزء من وقتة ومتابعتة للموضوع 

انا عملت مودل على الايتابس ولكن بطريقة الاتوكاد وللاسف انى حاولت اعمل على الايتابس المودل بطريقة المهندس اسامة بس للاسف لما بحل المودل البلاطة تختفى ولما احاول اعمل اى حاجة بلاقى 

البلاطة مخفية ولما احب اجيب العزوم على البلاطة برضة نفس الكلام فرجعت للطريقة القديمة والصعبة 

دى صورة من C.M & C.R 








ودا رابط لملف العمل فى الكاد 

ToEtabs.dxf - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

وانا حاليا بتعلم برنامج الريفيت وبحاول انى اعمل المودل دا علية واصدرة على الايتاب خطوة جديدة نحو برنامج التفتت لة كل الانظار 

منتظر رايكم طبعا على الملف وشكرا 

تقبل تحياتى 

محمد الجيزاوى 
*​*
*​


----------



## usama_usama2003 (31 أغسطس 2012)

م اسامه .. نرجو رفع جميع الصور علي موقع العملاق حيث ان الصور الحاليه تظهر كأنها فيرس ولا اعلم لماذا


----------



## أسامه نواره (31 أغسطس 2012)

darkmetal1001 قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> ازيكم يا بشمهندسين وكل سنة وانتم طيبين
> انا بوجة الشكر للمهندس والاب الروحى ومعلمى واستاذى المهندس اسامة نوارة واللى كان ليا الشرف انى اقابلة شخصيا ...... بشكرة على مجهودة واستقطاع جزء من وقتة ومتابعتة للموضوع
> انا عملت مودل على الايتابس ولكن بطريقة الاتوكاد وللاسف انى حاولت اعمل على الايتابس المودل بطريقة المهندس اسامة بس للاسف لما بحل المودل البلاطة تختفى ولما احاول اعمل اى حاجة بلاقى
> ...


اولا اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه 
الموضوع أنك فى أول تجربه ومع التدريب سوف تتعود على ذلك وهناك طريقه اخرى وهو تقسيم البلاطه بطريقه مشابهه للطريقه المعتاده وهى كالاتى :-
1- لنفس البلاطه السابقه وبنفس الاسلوب عمل polyline للبلاطه 22 سم وللبلاطه 16 سم وللبلاطه ذات الخصائص الغير انشائيه none وكذلك محاور الكمرات الساقطه وكذلك منتصف الاعمده وحوائط القص كما نرى بالشكل التالى 




2- يتم رسم محاور layer Axis تكون ماره بمركز الاعمده وحوائط القص ولكن يجب ملاحظة أننا سوف نقوم بتقسيم البلاطه كما فى الطريقه العاديه فى الاتوكاد ولكنها فى داخل الايتابس وعليه الافضل أن تكون التقاطعات للمحاور والتى سوف تتشكل داخلها تقسيمات البلاطه أن تكون اقرب الى الشكل المستطيل والافضل أن لاتزيد النسبه بين الطول والعرض للمستطيل الواحد عن 4 كما فى الشكل التالى 





ويجب الابتعاد عن عمل محاور متفاربه جدا كما فى الصوره التاليه 




حتى ولو ادى ذلك الى أن التقسيمات لن تكون ماره بحاور الاعمده والتى سوف نعالجها بعد ذلك كما فى حالة هذا العمود داخل المربع التالى 





3-يتم حفظ الملف dxf ثم يتم استيراده بنفس الطريقه المشروحه سابقا فى برنامج الايتابس كما يلى 






4-من داخل الايتابس المفروض أن نختار جميع البلاطات ثم من قائمة edit >mesh areas> mesh quads/triangles at >intersection with visible grid ولكن فى كثير من الاحيان لايتم تقسيم البلاطه لذلك يمكن الاستعانه بالكمرات الوهميه الغير انشائيه ذات الخصائص none يمكن تقسيم البلاطه من قائمة Draw>create lines in region or at clicks وعلى أن يكون نوع ال frame من النوع غير انشائى none كما يلى 





ثم بحركة الماوس لكامل السقف نجد أن الframe تم رسمه على جميع المحاور الافقيه والرأسيه كما يلى 





5-ولتقسيم بلاطة السقف وحوائط القص يتم اختيار الدور ثم من قائمة edit>mesh area>cookie cut at selected lines
نجد أن البلاطه تم تقسيمها على المحاور الرأسيه والافقيه كما يلى 





ولحوائط القص وفى بعض الاحيان توجد بعض الاجزاء نجد أنه لم يتم تقسيم بعض الاجزاء لذلك يتم اختيار هذا الجزء ومن قائمة edit >mesh area>mesh quads/triangles at كما يلى 






6-فى بعض الاحيان يكون مركز العمود غير متقاطع مع اركان تقسيمات البلاطه shell وهذا يسبب مشكله كما نرى فى الصوره التاليه 





ومعالجة هذا الموضوع تتم باستخدام امر reshape حيث يتم الضغط على نقطة تقاطع عدد 4 shell حتى تتحرك هذه النقط مع حركة الماوس يتم سحب اركان الshell الى مركز العمود كما يلى 









7- فى بعض الاحيان يمكن دمج كل 2 shell اذا كنا لانرغب فى وجودهم بعد اختيارهم ثم من قائمة edit>merge areas
واليك الملف بعد تقسيمه بالطريقه السابقه
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (31 أغسطس 2012)

طب تعليق حضرتك اية على السيستم دا والنتيجة اللى وصلتلها اللى كنت انا موضحها فى الصورة


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (31 أغسطس 2012)

*دى صورة من داخل الريفيت 






تقبل تحياتى 

*​


----------



## MOAElShrief (31 أغسطس 2012)

هل من الممكن القيام بتصوير الشغل فيديو ورفعه على يوتيوب مثلا لمزيد من الاستفاده للجميع ؟


----------



## hema81 (1 سبتمبر 2012)

*
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اولا لا توجد اى كلمات شكر توافى استاذنا الفاضل مهندس اسامة نوارة حقة على مجهوده العظيم وعلمه الذى لا يبخل به علينا ولنا عظيم الشرف ان نعمل معه فى هذا المشروع لنتعلم منه ومن خبراته العظيمه فجزاك الله خير الجزاء.
مرفق ملف الايتاب وملفات الاتوكاد (السقف- المعمارى النهائى) بعد تعديل اطوال واضافة بعض الحوائط ووضعها على المعمارى للتأكد من عدم تعارضها مع المعمارى وملف اكسل لمركز الثقل والجسأة بعد استنتاجهم من ملف الايتاب على الروابط التالية:
FINAL CAD.rar
Final project.rar
FINALCM-CR.rar
حيث تم الوصول الى ex= 0.08 و ey=0.08 بعد عمل ثلاث محاولات فى تغير ابعاد وسمك الحوائط والتى كان يمكن اختصارها بسهولة بوضع حائط عمودى على محور y فى ناحية اليسار بالجزء السفلى ولكن وجدت ان هناك تعارض مع المعمارى وانتهى الامر بالنتيجة الموجودة بالملفات المرفقة.
ارجوا من م.اسامة مراجعتها وابداء رأيه فيها.
*


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (1 سبتمبر 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

عندى استفسار 

بالنسبة لمشكلة مركز الجساءة ومركز الكتلة اللى بنحسبهم من الايتاب انا كنت سوف اقوم بالسؤال عن 

1- الكمرات .... اختلاف قطاعات الكمرات بيؤثر فى اماكن مركز الجساءة ولكن المتحكم الوحيد فى ذلك هو قطاعات الاعمدة وحوائط القص 

تمت الاجابة من قبل المهندس اسامة على ذلك بعمل الكمرة ليس من النوع Frame Element ونقوم بتوصيفها على انها من بلاطة من النوع Plate وبالفعل هذا يلغى تاثير الكمرة ولكن 

معنى ذلك انى هصمم الكمرة فى مودل اخر مستقل ... ان كنت هصممها فى مودل اخر مستقل طب ازاى هاخد تاثير الاحمال الافقية على الكمرات ولا دا لو انا شغال بنظام الاطارات 

فقط ؟؟؟







2- البلاطات ... نفس ما ورد فى الكمرات وهو ان سمك البلاطة بيؤثر فى مركز الجساءة 

كيف يتم الغاء تاثيرها ... ؟

3- بالنسبة للركائز فبتغير نوع الركائز ايضا يختلف مركز الجساءة 

ولو سمحتم اى حد يعرف الصفحة رقم كام فى الكود اللى بها التوصيات لكل منطقة زلزالية لانى عندى الكلام دا مكتوب وليس الصفحة ذاتها

تقبل تحياتى 
*​


----------



## hema81 (1 سبتمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> *ومن المواضيع المهمه فى كيفية الغاء تأثير واهمال وجود عمود فى مقاومة الزلازل يتم تحويل هذا العمود الى حائط shear wall بنفس أبعاد العمود فقط يتم تحويل العمود من frame element الى shell element مع تخصيص هذه الحائط الى plate وليس shell وعلى أن يتم ذلك بدون تغيير فى أى خصائص أخرى من set modifier كما فى الصوره التاليه
> 
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
الاخوة الكرام طالما وانا قد بدأنا بالنمذجة على الايتاب وقد تفضل م.اسامة بتوضيح طريقة ادخال الموديل من الاتوكاد للايتاب وهى طريقة اجدها ممتازة بالاضافة الى الطريقة التى يعرفها معظمنا من عمل التقسيمات على الاتوكاد وتصديرها للايتاب وعموما وبعد الدخول للبرنامج فلابد من توضيح بعض المدخلات والتى ادعوكم للنقاش فيها لتحديدها وادخالها بدقة للبرنامج حتى نحصل على النتائج السليمة بأذن الله والخصها فى التالى :
1- define materials
2- define loads 
3- set modifiers for cross sections
4- load cases
5- load combinations
6- Mass sources
7- check model 
والكثير منا يجيد التعامل مع هذة المدخلات ولكن دعونا نتناولها بشئ من التفصيل خاصة وانا معنا م.اسامة نوارة ليصحح لنا ماقد نقع فية من اخطاء ونبدأ:
 *Define Materials*​ *CONCRETE*​ *Fcu = 350 kg/cm²*​ *Wight per unit volume = 2.50 t/m3* ​ *Mass per unit volume = 0.25*​ *Modulus of elasticity = 14000**√fcu = 2619160 t**/m² ≈≈ 2600000 t/m² *​ *Specified compressive concrete strength fc = 0.80 fcu = 2800 t/m² *​ *STEEL *​ *Wight per unit volume = 7.85 t/m3* ​ *Modulus of elasticity = 20000000 t/m²*​ *Fy = 36000 **t/m² Fu = 52000 t/m² For Bending Steel**.* ​ *Fy = 24000 t/m² For Shear Steel**.* ​ 
*LOADES*​ *Live Loads: *
* kg/m * *200** سكنى*

*kg/m²* *300 **  تراسات – مطابخ - حمامات * 
*Floor Cover:* * 
*
* Cover 4cm = 0.04 x 2000 = 80 kg/m² **وزن البلاط + وزن المونة* * 6cm = 0.06 x 1500 = 90 kg/m² **وزن الرمل* * 2cm = 0.02 x 2000 = 40 kg/m² **وزن محارة السقف* * FC = 210 kg/m² for slabs.* *For bathroom* * بالنسبة للحمامات يتم اضافة قيمة وزن 10 سم من الرمل والتى يتم ردم **سقوط بلاطة **الحمام به * 
* 10 cm = 0.10 x 1500 = 150 kg/m²* * FC = 360 kg/m² for bathroom slabs.* *WALLS:* *Wt. of Bricks = 1400 kg/m³ *
*Wt. of Mortar = 2000 kg/m³ (TWO sides, 2 cm each *

*حساب وزن المتر المسطح من الحائط :*​ *12 cm thickness: *
*= 0.12 x 1400 + 0.02 (2000). (2) ≈ ≈≈ ≈ 248 kg/m²*
*25 cm thickness:*
* = 0.25 x 1400 + 0.02 (2000). (2)  = 430 kg/m²*
*حساب ارتفاع الحائط :*​ * HW = h (floor) - t (beam) for solid slabs*
*HW = h (floor) - ts for flat slabs*
*حساب وزن المتر الطولي من الحوائط** :*​ *For solid slab:*
*For Beams with t = 70 cm, Floor Height = 3.25m:*
*Ww (12 cm) = 0.248 (3.25 - 0.70) = 0.65 t/m'≈ ≈≈ ≈ 0.70 t/m'*
*Ww (25 cm) = 0.43 (3.25 - 0.70) ≈ ≈≈ ≈ 1.10 t/m'*
*For flat slab:*
*Ww (12 cm) = 0.248 (3.25 - 0.22) ≈ ≈≈ ≈0.75 t/m'*
*Ww (25 cm) = 0.43 (3.25 - 0.22) ≈ ≈≈ ≈ 1.30 t/m'*
*For Terrace (Cantilever Slab):*
*w = 0.248 * 1.25 ≈ 0.40 t/m'*

وقد توصلنا سابق الى انه يمكن تسيح حمل الحوائط على السقف كحمل مكافئ كالتالى:
1- فى حالة السولد سلاب Wwall= 360kg / m2
2- فى حالة الفلات سلاب Wwall = 450 kg / m2
وللموضوع بقية 
تقبلوا تحياتى.


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (1 سبتمبر 2012)

*


hema81 قال:



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اولا لا توجد اى كلمات شكر توافى استاذنا الفاضل مهندس اسامة نوارة حقة على مجهوده العظيم وعلمه الذى لا يبخل به علينا ولنا عظيم الشرف ان نعمل معه فى هذا المشروع لنتعلم منه ومن خبراته العظيمه فجزاك الله خير الجزاء.
مرفق ملف الايتاب وملفات الاتوكاد (السقف- المعمارى النهائى) بعد تعديل اطوال واضافة بعض الحوائط ووضعها على المعمارى للتأكد من عدم تعارضها مع المعمارى وملف اكسل لمركز الثقل والجسأة بعد استنتاجهم من ملف الايتاب على الروابط التالية:

أنقر للتوسيع...




hema81 قال:



FINAL CAD.rar
Final project.rar
FINALCM-CR.rar
حيث تم الوصول الى ex= 0.08 و ey=0.08 بعد عمل ثلاث محاولات فى تغير ابعاد وسمك الحوائط والتى كان يمكن اختصارها بسهولة بوضع حائط عمودى على محور y فى ناحية اليسار بالجزء السفلى ولكن وجدت ان هناك تعارض مع المعمارى وانتهى الامر بالنتيجة الموجودة بالملفات المرفقة.
ارجوا من م.اسامة مراجعتها وابداء رأيه فيها.


أنقر للتوسيع...




شكرا على المجهود اللى المهندس ابراهيم عملة ولكن اعتقد ان الفرق اكبر من كدا 








هتلاحظ ان فية فرق اكبر من اللى حضرتك نوهت عنة .... اتمنى ان اكون مخطأ 

منتظر ردك يا بشمهندس ابراهيم انا ايضا كنت عملت ملف ورفعتة صورة اخر حاجة وصلتلها ممكن تعقيب حضرتك عليها

تقبل تحياتى 

منتظر ردك 

شكرا *​


----------



## hema81 (1 سبتمبر 2012)

darkmetal1001 قال:


> *
> 
> 
> شكرا على المجهود اللى المهندس ابراهيم عملة ولكن اعتقد ان الفرق اكبر من كدا
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة م. محمد الجيزاوى 
اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبة وبالنسبة لما قدنوهت عنة وهو: ex= 0.08 و ey=0.08 فهى تمثل نسبة الترحيل بين المركزين ( الثقل والجسأة) الى البعد الكلى للمبنى وحسابها كالتالى :
بعد المبنى فى اتجاة x = 18.75m
ex= ( 11.938- 10.397) / 18.75= 0.08=8%
بعد المبنى فى اتجاة y=26.20m
ey = (18.772- 16.619)/ 26.20= 0.08 =8%
وهذة النسبة يتم مقارنتها بنسبة %15 لدراسة الانتظام فى المستوى الافقى للمبنى وايضا مدى تطبيق الطريقة الاستاتيكية فى دراسة احمال الزلازل .
Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire
وبالنسبة للملف الذى قمت حضرتك بعمله فملاحظتى الوحيدة علية هى ان الحائط الذى قمت باضافتة فى الجانب الايمن بمنتصف المبنى يتعارض مع معمارى الارضى والبدروم حيث يغلق جزء كبير من المحل بالارضى ويتعارض مع حركة السيارات بالبدروم بل يكاد يمنعها .
وهذا ما دعانى ان اضع ملف المعمارى فى مشاركتى لبيان عدم تعارض النظام المقترح منى مع المعمارى.
تقبل تحياتى.


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (1 سبتمبر 2012)

*اشكر حضرتك على كلامك الطيب ولكن المقصد من الموضوع وهو انى اقصد المسافات بين المراكز وليس مقارنة بالمبنى بالنسبة الطريقة الاستاتيكية والطريقة الديناميكية اعتقد مع هذا الارتفاع الكبير سوف نضطر لعمل دراسة 

ديناميكية حيث انى اتذكر ان دكتور بالجامعة ايام الدراسة كان بيقول ان الدراسة الاستاتيكية لها حدود فى الارتفاع واكثر من حد معين تكون دراسة المبنى للاحمال الافقية غير دقيق 

انا اللى يهمنى وهو المسافة بين المراكز حيث ان قوى الزلازل والرياح بمعنى اوضح الاحمال الافقية سوف تؤثر فى مركز الكتلة ويقوم المبنى بالدوران حول مركز الجساءة مما يتولد ما يسمى ب torsional moment وهذا 

يترجم الى قوى قص على حوائط القص والاعمدة 

بالنسبة لتعقيب حضرتك على الملف اللى قمت بعملة انا بالفعل لما ارجع الى المعمارى ولكنى اخذت الملف اللى انت توصلتلة وقمت بالاضافة علية سوف ارجع للمعمارى واقوم بالرد عليك 

بالنسبة لملحوظة انا اخذت بالى منها وهو ان كان طول عمود اكبر من خمسة اضعاف العرض يتعامل على انة حائط قص وليس عمود 

شكرا لحضرتك على التعقيب 

**تقبل تحياتى 

محمد الجيزاوى 
*​


----------



## نجلاء الديب (1 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء على كل ماتبذلوه من جهد ثانيا بالنسبه للملفات المرفقه الاخيره لا استطيع تحميل الا واحده منها وهيا ملف الكاد وياريت لو فيه روابط اخرى ممكن احمل منها الملفات الاخيره والنهائيه على الرابيد شير وتفضلوا بقبول فائق الاحترام


----------



## hema81 (2 سبتمبر 2012)

darkmetal1001 قال:


> *اشكر حضرتك على كلامك الطيب ولكن المقصد من الموضوع وهو انى اقصد المسافات بين المراكز وليس مقارنة بالمبنى بالنسبة الطريقة الاستاتيكية والطريقة الديناميكية اعتقد مع هذا الارتفاع الكبير سوف نضطر لعمل دراسة
> 
> ديناميكية حيث انى اتذكر ان دكتور بالجامعة ايام الدراسة كان بيقول ان الدراسة الاستاتيكية لها حدود فى الارتفاع واكثر من حد معين تكون دراسة المبنى للاحمال الافقية غير دقيق
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اخى العزيز م. محمد ماقصدتة هو توضيح نسبة الeccentricity التى توصلت اليها من خلال المحاولات التى قمت بها حيث حاولت تقليل الفارق بين المركزيين قدر المستطاع ولم اقل اننا سنستخدم الطريقة الاستاتيكية فى دراسة هذا المشروع والتى لها كثير من الشروط لاستخدامها وأويد كلامك فى ان الدراسة الزلازلية تتوقف على ارتفاع المنشأ مع انى لم اجد حدود لذلك داخل الكود المصرى لاسيما وان من محددات استخدام الطريقة الاستاتيكية الشرط التالى: 
T= CtH^ 3/4 < 4Tc or 2sec
اى ان الزمن الاساسى للمنشأ يتوقف على ارتفاع المبنى وفى حالتنا هذه اعتقد اننا سنتخطى هذه الحدود وسيتم دراسة المنشأ ديناميكيا.
وفى انتظار م.اسامة نوارة لمراجعة النظام المقترح حتى نستقر على السيستم النهائى للبدء فى التصميم وحتى ذلك ادعوك لمحاولة تقليل الفارق بين مركزى الثقل والجسأة اكثر ان امكن ذلك .
تقبل تحياتى.


----------



## eng amona (2 سبتمبر 2012)

يا خسارة راحت علي الله يجزيكم الخير على الجهود الطيبة


----------



## hema81 (2 سبتمبر 2012)

نجلاء الديب قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء على كل ماتبذلوه من جهد ثانيا بالنسبه للملفات المرفقه الاخيره لا استطيع تحميل الا واحده منها وهيا ملف الكاد وياريت لو فيه روابط اخرى ممكن احمل منها الملفات الاخيره والنهائيه على الرابيد شير وتفضلوا بقبول فائق الاحترام


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبة وشكرا على متابعتك للموضوع ونتمنى منكى ومن الجميع المشاركة فى هذا المشروع حتى نحصل على اكبر فائدة ممكنة والفائدة لاتأتى بدون المشاركة وطرح الاسئلة على اساتذتنا الافاضل المشاركين بالموضوع .
مرفق جميع الملفات الخاصة بالمشروع والتى وصلنا اليها حتى الان وقد اعدت رفعها على الروابط التالية بعد مراجعتها لكى تعم الفائدة باذن الله :

Final project.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download - ebrahim gad
FINAL CAD.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download - ebrahim gad
Center of Mass-Rigidity.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download - ebrahim gad
wall lenght(usama.nawara).rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download - ebrahim gad
Wind.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download - ebrahim gad
احمال الزلازل UBC.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download - ebrahim gad
احمال الزلازل بالطريقة الاستاتيكية.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download - ebrahim gad
احمال الزلازل بطريقة طيف التجاوب.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download - ebrahim gad
حساب اطوال حوائط القص.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download - ebrahim gad
تقبلى تحياتى.


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*


hema81 قال:



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اخى العزيز م. محمد ماقصدتة هو توضيح نسبة الeccentricity التى توصلت اليها من خلال المحاولات التى قمت بها حيث حاولت تقليل الفارق بين المركزيين قدر المستطاع ولم اقل اننا سنستخدم الطريقة الاستاتيكية فى دراسة هذا المشروع والتى لها كثير من الشروط لاستخدامها وأويد كلامك فى ان الدراسة الزلازلية تتوقف على ارتفاع المنشأ مع انى لم اجد حدود لذلك داخل الكود المصرى لاسيما وان من محددات استخدام الطريقة الاستاتيكية الشرط التالى: 
T= CtH^ 3/4 < 4Tc or 2sec
اى ان الزمن الاساسى للمنشأ يتوقف على ارتفاع المبنى وفى حالتنا هذه اعتقد اننا سنتخطى هذه الحدود وسيتم دراسة المنشأ ديناميكيا.
وفى انتظار م.اسامة نوارة لمراجعة النظام المقترح حتى نستقر على السيستم النهائى للبدء فى التصميم وحتى ذلك ادعوك لمحاولة تقليل الفارق بين مركزى الثقل والجسأة اكثر ان امكن ذلك .
تقبل تحياتى.

أنقر للتوسيع...


الاخ العزيز المهندس ابراهيم الحمد لله اننا متفقين ونحن فى انتظار المهندس اسامة ولا تنسى انة يوجد دور بدروم وهذا كلة بلاطات عادية وذلك سوف نقوم ب ادخالة فى المودل وانا اود ان نقوم ب ادخال المودل مرة الدور البدروم فلات ومرة كمرات وبلاطة لكى نرى ما الفرق الذى يحدث 

انا سعيد بهذة المناقشات 

تقبل تحياتى *​


----------



## نجلاء الديب (2 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وجزاكم الله خيرا على الملفات المجمعه ولكن ملفات الايتاب باصدار 9.7.4 ونسخة الايتاب عندى 9.7 فلو فى امكانيه ان النسخه تكون مع اصدار 9.7 يكون كويس وحتى اتمكن من المتابعه وشكرا


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (2 سبتمبر 2012)

ETABS 9.7.4

etabs 9.7.4.part1.rar
etabs 9.7.4.part2.rar
etabs 9.7.4.part3.rar
etabs 9.7.4.part4.rar


*دى روابط ميديا فير وانا نزلت البرنامج من الروابط دى وشغال بالبرنامج 

تقبل تحياتى *

​


----------



## أسامه نواره (3 سبتمبر 2012)

hema81; قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة اولا لا توجد اى كلمات شكر توافى استاذنا الفاضل مهندس اسامة نوارة حقة على مجهوده العظيم وعلمه الذى لا يبخل به علينا ولنا عظيم الشرف ان نعمل معه فى هذا المشروع لنتعلم منه ومن خبراته العظيمه فجزاك الله خير الجزاء.مرفق ملف الايتاب وملفات الاتوكاد (السقف- المعمارى النهائى) بعد تعديل اطوال واضافة بعض الحوائط ووضعها على المعمارى للتأكد من عدم تعارضها مع المعمارى وملف اكسل لمركز الثقل والجسأة بعد استنتاجهم من ملف الايتاب على الروابط التالية:FINAL CAD.rarFinal project.rarFINALCM-CR.rarحيث تم الوصول الى ex= 0.08 و ey=0.08 بعد عمل ثلاث محاولات فى تغير ابعاد وسمك الحوائط والتى كان يمكن اختصارها بسهولة بوضع حائط عمودى على محور y فى ناحية اليسار بالجزء السفلى ولكن وجدت ان هناك تعارض مع المعمارى وانتهى الامر بالنتيجة الموجودة بالملفات المرفقة.ارجوا من م.اسامة مراجعتها وابداء رأيه فيها.



*بعد الاطلاع على الملف تم عمل الاتى للحصول على أحمال الزلازل عن طريق الحسابات الخارجيه والاستعانه بملف المهندس محمد زغلل والمهندس السيد الشيخ على أن يتم مراجعة هذه الارقام بعد ادخال المبنى كامل على الايتابس وتوصيف طريقة الكود المصرى سواء للاحمال الاستاتيكيه أو الاحمال الديناميكيه للزلازل على برنامج الايتابس كالاتى :-
1- تم عمل حالة تراكيب أحمال اضافيهLoad combination) ) يكون فيها الاحمال الميته (DL= wall= FC=1.00) وحالة (LL= 0.25) وذلك للحصول على اجمالى وزن الدور الواحد شامل الاسقف والاعمده وحوائط القص على حسب الكود المصرى للمبانى السكنيه يتم اعتبار الاحمال الميته مع 25% من الاحمال الحيه وتم الحصول على وزن الدور بعد حل المبنى عن طريق قائمة display >Reactions كما بالصوره التاليه









وبعد تصدير هذه الارقام الى ملف الاكسل وتجميع اجمالى ردود الافعال للاحمال الميته +25% للاحمال الحيه وجد أنها = 665.51 طن اذن اجمالى وزن المبنى = 20دور*665.51 = 13310.20 طن 
2- بعد ادخال بيانات المبنى على برنامج المهندس محمد زغلل كالاتى 





وجد أن اجمالى قيمة قوى القص القاعدى (Base shear) = 470.961 طن وكما أن البرنامج اعطى قيم توزيع هذه القوى بعد حسابها على الادوار المختلفه وكذلك اعطى قيم عجلة الزلزال المناظره لقيم (time period) للمبنى والتى بها نستطيع رسم منحنى طيف الاستجابه المرن والذى نحن بحاجه اليه ولادخاله على برنامج الايتابس كما يلى 
داخل المربع الازرق 
*

*




والمشكله فى هذه الارقام المستنتجه من العلاقه بين عجلة الزلزال وtime period (T1&SR) للمبنى فى برنامج المهندس زغلل أنها غير متوافقه مع برنامج المهندس السيد الشيخ حيث تتراوح قيمة T1 بين 0- 4 ثوانى لكل البرانامجيين وبالتالى شكل المنحنى مختلف كما يلى فى برنامج المهندس محمد زغلل 





والشكل التالى لبرنامج المهندس سيد الشيخ 





وهذه المشكله قد تم مناقشتها فى الرابط التالى مع المهندس محمد أبو مريم 
https://www.google.com/url?q=http:/...ds-cse&usg=AFQjCNFm9PaNhyJsUSCZy9OhNRm0-mBnow
واعتقد أن الخطأ فى برنامج المهندس محمد زغلل 
3- ولادخال نتائج برنامج المهندس محمد زغلل الى برنامج الايتابس وهى العلاقه بين (T1&SR) نقوم بعمل نسخ لهذه الارقام الى برنامج WordPad داخل الوندوز كما يلى 





وحفظ الملف ك txt .file ثم نفتح برنامج الايتابس ومن قائمة define>response spectrum functions>spectrum from file>Add new file>browse ثم اسم txt.file ثم display graph أو convert to user define فى حالة ادخال زمن المنشأ مع عجلة الزلازل يدويا كما يلى 





وبالخطوه السابقه تم ادخال وتعريف حمل الزلازل الديناميكى حسب الكود المصرى وهذه الطريقه التى يستخدمها الدكاتره مع طلبة المشروع حيث يقوموا بتغيير خصائص التربه أو النظام الانشائى المستخدم فى مقاومة الزلازل من مجموعه من الطلبه الى مجموعه اخرى وبذلك سوف نحصل على قيم مختلفه بين زمن المنشأ (time period) وعجلة الزلزال لنفس ارتفاع المبنى وهذا ماحدث مع المهندس محمد الجيزاوى على الرابط التالى


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t272918.html


ولكن بالرجوع الى برنامج مهندس السيد الشيخ تم ادخال نفس بيانات المبنى وتم الحصول على نفس قيمة قوة القص القاعدى كما يلى 





وكذلك تم نسخ العلاقه بين زمن المنشأ وعجلة الزلزال الناتجه من برنامج مهندس السيد الشيخ فى برنامج WordPad كما يلى 





وبنفس الطريقه السابقه تم ادخال ادخال وتعريف حمل الزلازل الديناميكى حسب الكود المصرى بواسطة نتائج المهندس السيد الشيخ كما يلى 





]بالقطع هذه الخطوه تقدمت على خطوة حل المنشأ على الاحمال الاستاتيكيه والتى سوف نركز عليها فى الخطوه القادمه واللازمه لمعايرة الاحمال الديناميكيه ولكن لاننا واجهناها فى برنامج المهندس محمد زغلل الواسع الاستعمال بين الزملاء 
تقبل تحياتى*


----------



## أسامه نواره (3 سبتمبر 2012)

لذلك نطلب من الاخ القدير المهندس BOUSHY أو أحد الزملاء المتخصصيين فى برنامج الاكسل عمل برنامج للاربع معادلات التاليه للكود المصرى للاحمال 2008 حتى نتأكد من برنامج المهندس زغلل وكذلك المهندس السيد الشيخ وكذلك المهندس محمد أبومنه 





​تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (3 سبتمبر 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

ازيك يا بشمهندس اسامة نتمنى ان تكون بتمام الصحة و العافية 

دى صورة من داخل شيت اكسيل انا كنت عملتة فى مشروع التخرج وحصلت على نفس نتائج المهندس سيد الشيخ وشكل طيف التجاوب بالفعل كما فى برنامج المهندس سيد الشيخ 








اتمنى حضرتك تقوم بالتعليق على المشاركات السابقة 

**تقبل تحياتى 

محمد الجيزاوى *​


----------



## أسامه نواره (3 سبتمبر 2012)

darkmetal1001 قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> ازيك يا بشمهندس اسامة نتمنى ان تكون بتمام الصحة و العافية
> دى صورة من داخل شيت اكسيل انا كنت عملتة فى مشروع التخرج وحصلت على نفس نتائج المهندس سيد الشيخ وشكل طيف التجاوب بالفعل كما فى برنامج المهندس سيد الشيخ
> 
> ...



*اولا اشكرك على سؤالك وأنا بخير والحمد لله 
ثانيا المفروض تنزيل ملف الاكسل الخاص بك لكى تعم الفائده
ثالثا المطلوب ادخال نتائج هذا الملف والخاصه بالبرج الذى نحن بصدد على برنامج الايتابس بالطريقه التى ذكرتها فى المشاركه السابقه لكى ندخل حمل الزلازل الخاص بالاحمال الديناميكيه والتى سوف يتعرض لها البرج حسب الكود المصرى لانه وكما سوف نرى بعد ذلك أن البرج يحتاج الى تحليل ديناميكى وكما تعرف للان لم توجد شروحات فى اى منتدى لكيفية ادخال الاحمال الديناميكيه على الكود المصرى لاحمال الزلازل 
وان شاء الله نحاول فى المداخلات التاليه ادخال الاحمال الاستاتيكيه للزلازل على البرج فى برنامج الايتابس
رابعا تأكدنا ان برنامج المهندس زغلل غير دقيق فى رسم المنحنى ويجب عدم الاعتماد عليه فى التحليل الديناميكى فقط نعتمد عليه فى قيم التحليل الاستاتيكى 
خامسا نسبة قوة القص القاعدى الى وزن المنشأ = 470.961\13310.20= 3.50 % اى فى النسبه التى ذكرناها فى مداخله سابقه
تقبل تحياتى *


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (3 سبتمبر 2012)

*


أسامه نواره قال:



اولا اشكرك على سؤالك وأنا بخير والحمد لله 
ثانيا المفروض تنزيل ملف الاكسل الخاص بك لكى تعم الفائده
ثالثا المطلوب ادخال نتائج هذا الملف والخاصه بالبرج الذى نحن بصدد على برنامج الايتابس بالطريقه التى ذكرتها فى المشاركه السابقه لكى ندخل حمل الزلازل الخاص بالاحمال الديناميكيه والتى سوف يتعرض لها البرج حسب الكود المصرى لانه وكما سوف نرى بعد ذلك أن البرج يحتاج الى تحليل ديناميكى وكما تعرف للان لم توجد شروحات فى اى منتدى لكيفية ادخال الاحمال الديناميكيه على الكود المصرى لاحمال الزلازل 
وان شاء الله نحاول فى المداخلات التاليه ادخال الاحمال الاستاتيكيه للزلازل على البرج فى برنامج الايتابس
رابعا تأكدنا ان برنامج المهندس زغلل غير دقيق فى رسم المنحنى ويجب عدم الاعتماد عليه فى التحليل الديناميكى فقط نعتمد عليه فى قيم التحليل الاستاتيكى 
خامسا نسبة قوة القص القاعدى الى وزن المنشأ = 470.961\13310.20= 3.50 % اى فى النسبه التى ذكرناها فى مداخله سابقه
تقبل تحياتى

أنقر للتوسيع...


اكيد طبعا انا هنزل الملف بس انا كنت برتب فية كام حاجة وزى ما حضرتك هتشوف والاخوة الزملاء انا لسة مخلصتش الملف للاخر انا مجرد انى عملت المدخلات والشكل لكن 

مكملتش لحد انى احصل على القوة عند كل دور وكنت منتظر اكلمل الملف واضعة فى المشاركة 

دا الرابط يا بشمهندس 

Eq.xlsx - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

تقبل تحياتى *​


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (3 سبتمبر 2012)

*تم ادخال احمال الزلازل كما تفضلت يا بشمهندس اسامة وشرحت 








































لى استفسار يا بشمهندس اسامة انا لما دققت فى الملف الايتاب اللى اشتغلنا عليها وتوصلنا لية ان البلاطات كلها عليها حمل حوائط مقدارة 0.45 وكان حضرتك ليك راى وهو اننا نضع احمال الحوائط فى مكانها كحمل خطى وكان سبب كدا ان حضرتك اشارت ان تاثير الحائط وهو حملة موزع المساحة غير لما اضع حملة كحمل خطى 

تقبل تحياتى *​


----------



## أسامه نواره (4 سبتمبر 2012)

darkmetal1001 قال:


> *تم ادخال احمال الزلازل كما تفضلت يا بشمهندس اسامة وشرحت *
> * لى استفسار يا بشمهندس اسامة انا لما دققت فى الملف الايتاب اللى اشتغلنا عليها وتوصلنا لية ان البلاطات كلها عليها حمل حوائط مقدارة 0.45 وكان حضرتك ليك راى وهو اننا نضع احمال الحوائط فى مكانها كحمل خطى وكان سبب كدا ان حضرتك اشارت ان تاثير الحائط وهو حملة موزع المساحة غير لما اضع حملة كحمل خطى
> تقبل تحياتى*​


*أحمال الحوائط لكى نضمن الايكون هناك مشاكل فى الملف لابد من تقسيم بلاطة السقف أسفل الحوائط مباشرة حتى لايؤثر ذلك على نتائج ال drift فيما بعد ولاننا فى دور التعلم فيمكن التنويه عن ذلك وكما توجد طريقه اخرى أيضا هو جعل احمال الحوائط على المحيط الخرجى ك line load والحوائط الداخليه كحمل موزع ولكن قطعا سوف تقل قيمتها عن 0.45 طن\م2
والمطلوب الان هو ادخال أحمال الزلازل بالطريقه الاستاتيكيه على البرج ولكن باستخدام الكود الاوربى الموحد Eurocod2004 وايضاح النظام الانشائى الذى سوف نستخدمه فى مقاومة الرياح والزلازل
تقبل تحياتى 

*


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*سوف اقوم بقراءة الكود الاوروبى الموحد باذن الله 

لى استفسار يا بشمهندس اسامة احنا عندنا التربة متقسمة A B C D ولما اجى اختار نوع التربة دا بيعتمد على كام اختبار

وقيم لهم زى اختبار standard pentration test اللى بنحصل علية عدد الضربات وهكذا ... 

بالفرض انى امتلك معلومات فقط على Bearing Capacity واللى كانت معانا فى المشروع دا 1.25 ممكن حضرتك تقولنا 

اية هى الحدود اللى تساعدنى انى اختار نوع التربة صحيح 

وبخصوص الحوائط حضرتك قولت ان فية طريقة وهو اننا نضع على الحوائط الخارجية الحمل كحمل خطى وفى اداخل نقوم بتوزيع الحمل ومما لا شك فيها انها سوف تقل القيمة عن 0.45 

كان عندى معلومة من ايام الكلية وهو لما كنا بنحل فلات سلاب كنا بناخد حمل الحوائط الموزع قيمتة 0.4 دائما وكان دا كلام المعيد 

اية راى حضرتك فى الكلام دا واية هى القيمة المظبوطة اللى حضرتك بتستخدمها لان بزيادة حمل الحوائط دا بياثر على زيادة وزن

المنشا ووزن المنشا بياثر فى قيمة القص القاعدى 

تقبل تحياتى 

*​


----------



## أسامه نواره (4 سبتمبر 2012)

darkmetal1001 قال:


> *سوف اقوم بقراءة الكود الاوروبى الموحد باذن الله
> لى استفسار يا بشمهندس اسامة احنا عندنا التربة متقسمة A B C D ولما اجى اختار نوع التربة دا بيعتمد على كام اختبار
> وقيم لهم زى اختبار standard pentration test اللى بنحصل علية عدد الضربات وهكذا ...
> بالفرض انى امتلك معلومات فقط على Bearing Capacity واللى كانت معانا فى المشروع دا 1.25 ممكن حضرتك تقولنا
> ...




*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ده الكود المصرى لتصنيف التربه 



**
وده الكود الاوربى الموحد والمنقول منه الكود المصرى للزلازل 


*
* 



**وده الكود الامريكى upc97*
* 




**وزى مأنت شايف الدكاتره عندنا نقلوا الكود الاوربى الموحد لاحمال الزلازل وعينهم على الكود الامريكى *
*وكما هو واضح قيم SPT التى منها يمكن تحديد اجهاد التربه *
*أما بخصوص أحمال الحوائط فقد تم استناجه فى هذا المشروع على أساس طوب أحمر طفلى كثافته 1.40 طن\م3 بمقدار 0.45 طن\م2 ولكن فى حالة البلاطه العاديه ذات الكمرات الساقطه والمفروض أن هذه القيمة سوف تختلف فى حالة البلاطه اللاكمريه وكما أن هذه القيمه سوف تختلف عتدك فى السعوديه وسوف تكون بقيمة أقل لان الطوب الطفلى كثافته أقل 0.84 طن\م3 ويبقى أن نتحدث ان شاء الله عن كيفية مقاومة اى مبنى لاحمال الزلازل *
*تقبل تحياتى *


----------



## hema81 (4 سبتمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> *أحمال الحوائط لكى نضمن الايكون هناك مشاكل فى الملف لابد من تقسيم بلاطة السقف أسفل الحوائط مباشرة حتى لايؤثر ذلك على نتائج ال drift فيما بعد ولاننا فى دور التعلم فيمكن التنويه عن ذلك وكما توجد طريقه اخرى أيضا هو جعل احمال الحوائط على المحيط الخرجى ك line load والحوائط الداخليه كحمل موزع ولكن قطعا سوف تقل قيمتها عن 0.45 طن\م2
> والمطلوب الان هو ادخال أحمال الزلازل بالطريقه الاستاتيكيه على البرج ولكن باستخدام الكود الاوربى الموحد Eurocod2004 وايضاح النظام الانشائى الذى سوف نستخدمه فى مقاومة الرياح والزلازل
> تقبل تحياتى
> 
> *



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
السيد المهندس الفاضل م.اسامة قمت بعمل موديل للمشروع ولكن بطريقة عمل التمشيش من الاتوكاد وقمت بادخال احمال الحوائط على شكل حمل خطى لدراسة الفرق فى الاحمال بين الطريقتين ووجدت ان الفرق فى الوزن الاجمالى يزيد فى حالة ادخال الاحمال على شكل حمل موزع عنه فى حالة ادخاله على شكل حمل خطى بزيادة فى حدود %2 ومرفق الملف على الرابط التالى:
typical flat slab.rar
Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire
وكان عندى شوية استفسارات لو تكرمت توضحها لنا وهى:
1- فى عمل النمذجة بالطريقة اللى حضرتك شرحتها واثناء الحل تظهر رسالة تحذير بوجود تراكب لبلاطات فوق بعضها وايضا بعد الحل لايمكن اظهار قيم الترخيم بالوقوف على اى نقطة واختياره لعرض قيم الترخيم .
2- بالنسبة لل set modifier اللى حضرتك عملتها لقطاعات الكمرات والبلاطات فلا خلاف عليها وهى طبقا للكود المصرى اما بالنسبة للاعمدة والحوائط فارجو توضيح القيم الموضوعة فى التورشن والشير ولماذا هذة القيم .
3- بالنسبة لل load combination توجد حالات لم نعتاد عليها DWL1 وDWL2 ارجو توضيحها وكيفية تعريفها فى الموديل . 
4- فى تعريف ابعاد القطاعات تقوم بتعريف القطاع مرة فى اتجاة X ومرة فى اتجاة Y مع انه يمكن تعديل لاتجاة الاعمدة من Local Axis فهل هناك مغزى من هذا.
5- فى النموذج الذى قمت انا برفعه فى هذة المشاركة عند اختيار select by story level لعمل الديافرام وعند الحل تظهر رسالة تحذيرية بأنه تم اختيار نقاط للديافرام فى منسوبين مختلفين وعند استعراض احداثيات مركز الثقل والجساءة تظهر قيم غريبة بينما عند الاختيار من الشمال لليمين وعمل assign للديافرام لا تظهر هذة الرسالة.
6-انضم الى المهندس محمد الجيزاوى فى طلبه من حضرتك بوضع قيم bearing capacity المقابلة لكل نوع تربة A,B,C,D حتى يمكن الاسترشاد بها فى تحديد نوع التربة .
7- توجد خطوة عامة وهى عمل Check model حيث انها من مميزات برنامج الايتاب والتى تبين اى اخطاء بالموديل فمن وجهة نظرحضرتك ماهى مدى اهمية هذة الخطوة فى الحل وهل اى رسالة تظهر ولم يتم تلافيها تؤثر على النتائج النهائية للحل .
وبالنسبة لطلب حضرتك بادخال احمال الزلال بالطريقة الاستاتيكية على البرج بالكود الاوروبى ففى الحقيقة انا غير مطلع على الكود الاوروبى ولكن معلوماتى ان الكود المصرى مأخوذ عن الكود الاوروبى ولايوجد اختلاف كبير بينهما وخصوصا احمال الرياح والزلازل وسأحاول الاطلاع عليه ان شاء الله .
اسف على الاطاله وانتظرالرد من حضرتك 
تقبل تحياتى.


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (4 سبتمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> السيد المهندس الفاضل م.اسامة قمت بعمل موديل للمشروع ولكن بطريقة عمل التمشيش من الاتوكاد وقمت بادخال احمال الحوائط على شكل حمل خطى لدراسة الفرق فى الاحمال بين الطريقتين ووجدت ان الفرق فى الوزن الاجمالى يزيد فى حالة ادخال الاحمال على شكل حمل موزع عنه فى حالة ادخاله على شكل حمل خطى بزيادة فى حدود %2 ومرفق الملف على الرابط التالى:
> typical flat slab.rar
> Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire
> ...



*انت خدها من على لسانى يا هيما كام سؤال من دول 

بالاضافة للاسئلة اللى انا طرحتهما من قبل وهو تاثير تغير نوع الركيزة على مركز الجساءة 
وسمك البلاطة ايضا يؤثر 
والكمرات لو عملناها plate زى ما حضرتك تقرمت وقولت معنى كدا انى هعمل 2 مودل واحد للزلازل وواحد لتصميم الكمر وبفرض ذلك مما لاشك فية ان الكمر بيجى علية عزوم نتيجة الاحمال الافقية 
انا اليوم تصفحت الكود الاوروبى ولاحظت ان الكود المصرى خد النوع التانى من طيف التجاوب واشتغلوا علية ولاحظت ان الكود بيقول ان النوع التانى مناسب للمناطق الزلزالية اللى فيها قيمة مقياس ريختر 5.5 
ولاحظت ان الكود المصرى خد قيمة R من الكود الامريكى ولم تاخد Q behaviour factor من الكود الاوروبى اللى هو فى الفقرة 5.10 

وباذن الله هحاول انى اعمل ايضا شيت اكسيل للكود الاوروبى بعد الانتهاء من الكود الاوروبى 

*​


----------



## أسامه نواره (5 سبتمبر 2012)

pato_houssam قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أشكر جميع المساهمين في هذا المشروع لكن لدي سؤال لو تتكرموا علي بالإجابة عليه.......
> في الحقيقة حسب معلوماتي المحدودة من الكود المحلي الذي أتبعه أن الدراسة الديناميكية أي المتعلقة بقوى الزلازل يكون شرطها المناطق الزلزالية بمعنى آخر الطريقة المتعامل بها في المشروع لم أفهمها بعد ربما لإختلاف الكود أو الجمل الإنشائية لأوضح ذلك:
> 1- عادة نقوم بنمذجة البناء من خلال قيم الحساب الأولية للأعمدة و الكمرات و غيرها من العناصر حيث يكون الحساب ستاتيكي بدون وضع حوائط القص إلا التي تكون إبتدائية مثل المصعد أو غيرها من الشروط الإبتدائية. هناك ملاحظة أن يكون النموذج غير معارض للطرق التحليل الديناميكي ففي طرق التحليل يعطيك نظرة عن النمذجة المتوافقة مع طريقة الحساب... هذه كنظرة أولية.
> ...


*
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بالنسبه لدراسة المنشأ دينامكيا فهناك شروط وضعها الكود الذى تعمل عليه وهذه الشروط فى الغالب هى نفسها فى جميع الاكواد وهى عدم الانتظام للمبنى فى المستوى الافقى أو عدم أنتظامه فى المستوى الرأسى مما يؤدى الى اختلاف حركة وشكل الحركه أثناء الزلزال أو مايسمى بال mode shape لذلك سوف نجد أن قيم العزوم والقوى المختلفه المتولده على المنشأ سوف تختلف عن قيمتها اذا تم تحليله استاتيكيا لذلك الزمنا الكود بدراسة المبنى ديناميكيا تحت تأثير الزلازل اذا كانت فيه احدى حالات عدم الانتظام وقد حدد الكود الامريكى upc97 هذه الحالات كما يلى
اولا عدم الانتظام للمبنى فى الاتجاه الرأسى*





*ثانيا عدم الانتظام للمبنى فى الاتجاه الافقى *




تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (6 سبتمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> السيد المهندس الفاضل م.اسامة قمت بعمل موديل للمشروع ولكن بطريقة عمل التمشيش من الاتوكاد وقمت بادخال احمال الحوائط على شكل حمل خطى لدراسة الفرق فى الاحمال بين الطريقتين ووجدت ان الفرق فى الوزن الاجمالى يزيد فى حالة ادخال الاحمال على شكل حمل موزع عنه فى حالة ادخاله على شكل حمل خطى بزيادة فى حدود %2 ومرفق الملف على الرابط التالى:
> typical flat slab.rar
> Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire
> ...


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
دعنا نكون متفقيين على الاتى :-
1- يستخدم الايتابس فى تحليل الكمرات الساقطه فى البلاطه ال solid slab أى البلاطه العاديه مثل الحل اليدوى 
2- يمكن عمل meshing للبلاطه وحوائط القص من داخل الايتابس مره تقسيم داخلى للبلاطه ومره تقسيم خارجى مثل الاتوكاد وبطريقه اسرع وادق من الاتوكاد وهذا مايهم المهندس المصمم بالاضافه طبعا للطريقه المستخدمه للتقسيم فى الاتوكاد 
3- حمل الحوائط لايمكن أن يكون بقيمه ثابته ولايمكن تحديدها الااذا تم ادخال الحوائط كحمل خطى 
أما بالنسبه لباقى الاستتفسارات فهى كالاتى :-
أ- -الاصل فى استخدام برنامج الايتابس هو للتحليل الانشائى للاعمده وحوائط القص اى للعناصر الرأسيه التى تقاوم الاحمال الافقيه من رياح وزلازل وبذلك لايكون دراسه سهم الهبوط أو تسليح البلاطه الا من خلال برنامج متخصص فى ذلك الا وهو برنامج السيف 
ب- بالنسبه للرسائل التحزيريه من الاخطاء فأولا طبعا يتم اختيار المبنى كله وبالقطع يتم عمل المبنى دور واحد فقط للتحقق من جميع المدخلات وجميع الاحمال وجميع الاخطاء اولا عن طريق قائمة analysis> check Model ثم يتم اختيار ال Line Checks اولا للتحقق من عدم وجود اخطاء فى الكمرات واذا كان فيه اخطاء سوف يظهر مكانها واحداثيتها نقوم بتصحيح هذه الاخطاء حسب الاحداثيات التى سوف يوضحها البرنامج ثم بعد ذلك ندخل على ال joint check للتحقق ثم Area check للتحقق من عدم وجود اخطاء اى خطوه خطوه كما يلى 
*
*



ت- والمهم هو بعد حل المودل هو الدخول على قائمة file>last analysis log run واذا ظهرت اخطاء مثل الصوره التاليه 
*
*



فهذا يعنى أن برنامج الايتابس فقد 6.9 من التقريب من أصل 16 حيث يقوم البرنامج بالحل الى اقرب E16 اى 16 رقم عشرى وعند الحل للمصفوفات فقد يحدث خطأ واذا فقد البرناج اكثر من 6 ارقام عشريه عند أى نقطه فانه يعطى لك التحذير السابق 
طيب العمل ايه ؟؟ هل الحل صح أم خطأ ؟؟ 
اقرأ باقى ملف ال word السابق وخلى بالك من ال 
G L O B A L - F O R C E - B A L A N C E - R E L A T I V E - E R R O R S
كما يلى 




ولاهم الاتقل قيمة FZ عن E-6 قيمه اى سيجما واى = صفر كما فى الاستراكشر وخلى بالك من ال tolerances من قائمة options>preferences> Dimensions/preferences>auto merge tolerances 
أما تعريف كل عمود مره فى اتجاه X ومره فى اتجاه Y مع امكانية عمل دوران للمحاور لان مع عمل دوران للعمود وهذا متاح فان العزوم M11 للعمود سوف تتبدل ب M22 لذلك لراحة البال أنا اعملها بالطريقه السابقه *
*تقبل تحياتى 
*


----------



## مهندس عامر (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*ايتابس*

السلام عليكم زملائي الاعزاء حبيت ان اشارك بالموضوع وبالصراحة هي مشيق جدا...بداية قمت بتحميل كل ملفات العمل...ولكن من فترة طويلة لي سؤال مهم واتمنى من الاخوى الاجابة عليها...في حال تصدير ملف ايتاب الى البرنامج سيف فان السيف يتعامل مع البلاطات بالتعريفات التي عملت بالايتابس اضافة الى ذلك فيقوم بمعاملة العمود بال stiff slab ...فالسؤال هو: يقوم البرنامج سيف اوتوماتكيا باعطاء عمق للستيف بمقدار 110م...فعند تحليل البلاطة وتجييك punching فتلاحظ ان قيم تكون قليلة..فانا شاهدت محاظرة من احد االاخوة ينصح باعطاء سمك stiff مساويا لسمك البلاطة...بالصور المرفقة حالتين مختلفتين للقيم العمق لل stiff slab...مرة اوتوماتكيا 110م ومرة عملت مساويا لسمك او عمق البالاطة...فايهما اصح؟
شكرا لكم


----------



## نجلاء الديب (7 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله انا نزلت برنامج الايتاب من الموضوع المطروح ولكن يوجد مشكله فى تفعيله وشكرا


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (7 سبتمبر 2012)

بصراحه المهندسين اسامه والجيزاوي وهيما مع حفظ الالقاب وفارق الخبرات والسن لهم 

احترمهم جميعا وانا متابع بس يمكن مش قادر اشارك بس بحاول استفيد واتعلم معاكم ان شاء الله 

وبالنسبه للتفعيل دا رابط تحميل التفعيل من رفعي وانا مجربه ومفعل بيه عندي

crack_etabs by M.Shokry.zip


----------



## pato_houssam (7 سبتمبر 2012)

نجلاء الديب قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله انا نزلت برنامج الايتاب من الموضوع المطروح ولكن يوجد مشكله فى تفعيله وشكرا



 و عليكم السلام
أظن أن المشكلة في طريقة التفعيل
ستجدين طريقة التفعيل في الموضوع المبين في الصفحة الآتية:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t326754.html#.UB5gQqAxjPg

و لأخذ العلم تتبعي جميع المداخلات.
أما بالنسبة للمهندس EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 فأشكره على تجاوبه.



​


----------



## نجلاء الديب (7 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا يابشمهندس على الرد ولكن الفيل csim hاللى المفروض امل له run بيقفل ومش بيفتح او الانتيفيرس افيرا بيمسحه


----------



## مهندس عامر (7 سبتمبر 2012)

لا يوجد جواب؟


----------



## hema81 (7 سبتمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> دعنا نكون متفقيين على الاتى :-
> 1- يستخدم الايتابس فى تحليل الكمرات الساقطه فى البلاطه ال solid slab أى البلاطه العاديه مثل الحل اليدوى
> 2- يمكن عمل meshing للبلاطه وحوائط القص من داخل الايتابس مره تقسيم داخلى للبلاطه ومره تقسيم خارجى مثل الاتوكاد وبطريقه اسرع وادق من الاتوكاد وهذا مايهم المهندس المصمم بالاضافه طبعا للطريقه المستخدمه للتقسيم فى الاتوكاد
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اشكر حضرتك جدا على هذا الرد وقد قمت بالفعل باتباع الخطوات الخاصة ب check errors وتم تلافى جميع الاخطاء ولم تظهر اى رسائل تحذيرية اثناء الحل ولم يتبقى سوى النقاط الخاصة ب load combinations و ال set modifier وبالنسبة لل tolerance حضرتك قولت خلى بالك منها يعنى اسيبها على الdefult ولا فى قيمة محددة وانا عارف اننا بنتقل على حضرتك بس ياريت تتحملنا. 
بالنسبة لادخال الاحمال الجانبية بالطريقة الاستاتيكية فقد قمت بعمل الموديل للمبنى وتم اخال احمال الرياح والزلازل علية طبقا للكود المصرى . والموديل على هذا الرابط:
Model For Static Analysis by Egyption Code.rar
وتم حساب احمال الزلازل من البرنامج الخاص بالمهندس السيد الشيخ والبرنامج وملف الزلازل على هذا الرابط:
EQ program.rar
كما تم حساب احمال الرياح من الملف الموجود على هذا الرابط:
احمال الرياح.rar
واليك ماقمت به للايفادة عن اى اخطاء اكون قد وقعت فيها اثناء عمل الموديل :
1- تم تلافى الاخطاء اولا الموجودة وعمل تشك على الموديل ولم تظهر اى رسائل تحذيرية اثناء الحل .
2- تم عمل assign للحوائط كpire من قائمة assign / shell area pier label .
3- تم عمل Replicate للدور .
4- تم عمل الديافرام لكل دور وذلك باختيار البلاطة كاملة بالماوس فى كل دور وعمل assign-joint -diphrame
5- تم عمل حالات التحميل للزلازل 3 حالات لكل اتجاة EQ- EQP -EQN وذلك لادخال الاحمال فى CM مرة ومرة اخرى ب eccentricity 0.05 موجبة ومرة اخرى سالبة ولى سؤال فى هذة النقطة وهى هل يمكن ان يتم وضع القيمة الفعلية المحسوبة لل eccentricity بدلا من 0.05 ام لا . 
6- تم عمل حالتين تحميل للرياح wx - wy .
7 - تم ادخال قيم الاحمال manual من قائمة modify lateral load طبقا للقيم المحسوبة من الملفات المرفقة لاحمال الرياح والزلازل . 
8 - تم عمل LOAD COMBINATION وهى EQXENVE من النوع ENVE لاخذ قيم اقصى ازاحة حدثت للمبنى من الحالات الثلاث فى اتجاة X وبالمثل تم عمل EQYENVE لاتجاة Y .
9-تم عمل section cut للحوائط لامكانية الحصول على ردود الافعال للحوائط مباشرة منها .
10- تم حل الموديل وتم استنتاج ردود الافعال على الاعمدة والحوائط نتيجة الاحمال الرأسية والجانبية .
ويوجد ملف لحالات تراكب الاحمال عبارة عن 31 حالة تحميل للمهندس محمود زغلل يمكن الاستعانة بة لعمل حالات التحميل قبل الدخول لبرنامج تصميم الحوائط والاعمدة CSI COLUMN والملف موجود على هذا الرابط:
load combinations shear walls 2012.rar
ارجومن حضرتك مراجعة الموديل وبيان اى اخطاء بة او ماجاء بالخطوات بعالية واقترح على حضرتك ان يتم انهاء الطريقة الاستاتيكية لادخال احمال الزلازل بالكود المصرى ثم الكود الاوروبى ثم الامريكى UBC لتوضيح الفروق فى هذة الطريقة بين الاكواد الشائعة الاستخدام بيننا وبعدها نبدأ فى التحليل الديناميكى للمبنى .
تقبل تحياتى.


----------



## atshraiq (8 سبتمبر 2012)

ويآريت يبقى فيه تصويت ع آحسن تنفيذ ويتم تنزيله ع آلمنتدى ف موضوع للتثبيت لفتره معينه


----------



## ahmed ehab (8 سبتمبر 2012)

نجلاء الديب قال:


> شكرا يابشمهندس على الرد ولكن الفيل csim hاللى المفروض امل له run بيقفل ومش بيفتح او الانتيفيرس افيرا بيمسحه


يا باشمهندسة اقفلى الانتي فيروس قبل ما تشغلى ملف التفعيل 
لان اغلب الانتى فيروس بيقرأ **** الايتابش على انه فيروس وساعتها مش بيشتغل


----------



## أسامه نواره (9 سبتمبر 2012)

مهندس عامر قال:


> السلام عليكم زملائي الاعزاء حبيت ان اشارك بالموضوع وبالصراحة هي مشيق جدا...بداية قمت بتحميل كل ملفات العمل...ولكن من فترة طويلة لي سؤال مهم واتمنى من الاخوى الاجابة عليها...في حال تصدير ملف ايتاب الى البرنامج سيف فان السيف يتعامل مع البلاطات بالتعريفات التي عملت بالايتابس اضافة الى ذلك فيقوم بمعاملة العمود بال stiff slab ...فالسؤال هو: يقوم البرنامج سيف اوتوماتكيا باعطاء عمق للستيف بمقدار 110م...فعند تحليل البلاطة وتجييك punching فتلاحظ ان قيم تكون قليلة..فانا شاهدت محاظرة من احد االاخوة ينصح باعطاء سمك stiff مساويا لسمك البلاطة...بالصور المرفقة حالتين مختلفتين للقيم العمق لل stiff slab...مرة اوتوماتكيا 110م ومرة عملت مساويا لسمك او عمق البالاطة...فايهما اصح؟
> شكرا لكم
> مشاهدة المرفق 83410
> مشاهدة المرفق 83411


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اهلا صديقنا العزيز هتل العراق منذ زمن وأنت غائب عن المنتدى ولعل أن تكون الصحه بخير ان شاء الله 
بالنسبه لتعريف البلاطه ال stiff هى طبعا بتكون بنفس سمك بلاطة السقف والسقف هنا 22 سم اذن سمكها 22 سم وليس 110م 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (9 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
والله بتوحشونى وبتوحشنى مداخلاتكم ......... لعل المانع خير


----------



## ahmed ehab (9 سبتمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> والله بتوحشونى وبتوحشنى مداخلاتكم ......... لعل المانع خير



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الشكر للمهندس hema على المجهود المبذول فى الموديل اللى نزله 
ولكن اذا سمحتم ليا بعض الملاحظات 
اولا : واضح ان حوائط القص الموجودة غير كافية فى الاتجاهين لان قيمة الـ Drift عالية واكبر من المسموح به (H / 300 ) ( نقلا من محاضرات المهندس محمود زغلل )
ثانيا : حضرتك يا باشمهندس عامل Assignment للحوائط فى الدور الارضى فقط لانك لو عملت select للـ Piers وعملت بعدها Show Selection only هيظهر لك الحوائط فى الدور الارضى بس و اعتقد ان ده مش صحيح لان الـ pier على ارتفاع كامل المنشأ فكان لازم تعمل Assignment للـ Piers بعد بكل الادوار 
ثالثا : متهيأ لى ان مفيش داعى تعمل Section cut لان تخصيص الـ Piers بيجمع لك الاجهادات وبيسمح لك انك تعرضها من الجداول وكأنها Frame element ولكل طابق على حدة من خلال نقطتين Top , Bottom وساعتها تاخد الاجهادات النقطة الاكبر منهم وتدخل بيها على شيت استاذنا العبقرى المهندس زغلل واعتقد ( والله اعلم ) ان الطريقة دى اصح وادق 
وياريت الزملاء الافاضل يتابعوا الردود ويصححوا لى كلامى 
وارجوا تقبل مشاركتى من مصمم تحت المبتدئ


----------



## أسامه نواره (9 سبتمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> والله بتوحشونى وبتوحشنى مداخلاتكم ......... لعل المانع خير



ان شاء الله سوف ارد بالتفصيل غدا على مشاركتك السابقه نظرا لعدم وجود برامج على الكبيوترالبيت
ولكن دعنا نتحدث عن كيفية مقاومة البرج الذى نحن بصدده لمقاومة الزلازل والرياح وخصوصا أن البلاطه من النوع اللاكمرى flat slab فكيف تنتقل الاحمال المركزه الافقيه فى مركز الكتله الى الاعمده أو بمعنى اخر هلى تتأثر البلاطه اللاكمريه بهذه القوى الافقيه وهل هناك احتياطات أو تفاصيل واشتراطات يتم عملها فى هذه البلاطه وهل نستخدم هذه البلاطه فى اى منطقه زلزاليه معينه وهذا يدفعنا الى ماهى الانظمه الانشائيه التى يمكن استخدامها فى مقاومة الاحمال الافقيه 
ارجو لمن لديه اى فكره أن يشاركنا فى هذا الموضوع 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## مهندس عامر (9 سبتمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> اهلا صديقنا العزيز هتل العراق منذ زمن وأنت غائب عن المنتدى ولعل أن تكون الصحه بخير ان شاء الله
> بالنسبه لتعريف البلاطه ال stiff هى طبعا بتكون بنفس سمك بلاطة السقف والسقف هنا 22 سم اذن سمكها 22 سم وليس 110م
> تقبل تحياتى


اشكرك استاذنا الغالي اسامة ودايما شمعة منورة بالمنتدى...الصراحة انا موجود ولكن لانشغالي بالاعمال المشاريع فلا يتسنى لي المشاركة كثيرا...ولكن هذا الموضوع شيق وببركة جميع الاخوى...فاني اشكرك على الجواب...تقبل تحياتي


----------



## أسامه نواره (10 سبتمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اشكر حضرتك جدا على هذا الرد وقد قمت بالفعل باتباع الخطوات الخاصة ب check errors وتم تلافى جميع الاخطاء ولم تظهر اى رسائل تحذيرية اثناء الحل ولم يتبقى سوى النقاط الخاصة ب load combinations و ال set modifier وبالنسبة لل tolerance حضرتك قولت خلى بالك منها يعنى اسيبها على الdefult ولا فى قيمة محددة وانا عارف اننا بنتقل على حضرتك بس ياريت تتحملنا.


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
بالنسبه لحالات ال Load combinations سواء فى الكود المصرى أو الكود الامريكى يتم اخذها من 3 معادلات كالاتى حسب الكود المصرى :-





وهذه المعادله ليس بها حالات تحميل للزلازل لذلك تعتبر حالات التحميل واحده وكذلك المعادله التاليه 





وهذه المعادله تحتوى على حالات تحميل للزلازل بمقدار 12 حاله وكذلك المعادله التاليه 





وهذه المعادله تحتوى على حالات تحميل للزلازل بمقدار 12 حاله
وبذلك يكون عندنا من المعادلات السابقه عدد 25 حالة تحميل للزلازل وسوف أو ضح للمعادله الاخيره حالة التحميل فى اتجاه X بعدد 6 حالات ويشابههم 6 حالات فى اتجاه Y كالاتى :-
1- حالة الزلازل فى الاتجاه الموجب لمحور X بدون وجود ترحيل فى اتجاه Y كالاتى :-





2- حالة الزلازل فى الاتجاه السالب لحور X وبدون وجود ترحيل فى اتجاه Y كالاتى :-





3- حالة الزلازل فى الاتجاه الموجب لمحور X فى وجود ترحيل موجب 5% فى اتجاه Y كالاتى :-





4- حالة الزلازل فى الاتجاه السالب لمحور X فى وجود ترحيل موجب 5% فى اتجاه Y كالاتى :-





5- حالة الزلازل فى الاتجاه الموجب لمحور X فى وجود ترحيل سالب 5% فى اتجاه Y كالاتى :-





6- حالة الزلازل فى الاتجاه السالب لمحور X فى وجود ترحيل سالب 5% فى اتجاه Y كالاتى :-





ونرجو من المهندس ابراهيم بنفس الطريقه تكملة حالات التحميل فى حالة الزلازل فى اتجاه Y وللمعادله الثانيه 
تقبل تحياتى 


*


----------



## hema81 (10 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
 ​*LOAD COMBINATIONS**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *DL = Dead + Floor Cover +* *WALL**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *W = DL + LL*​ *U = 1.4 DL + 1.6 LL *​ *[FONT=&quot]حالات تراكب أحمال الزلازل فى المبانى السكنية :[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *E1 = 1.12 DL + 0.25 LL + EQX*​ *E2 = 1.12 DL + 0.25 LL – EQX*​ *E3 = 1.12 DL + 0.25 LL + EQXP*​ *E4 = 1.12 DL + 0.25 LL – EQXP*​ *E5 = 1.12 DL + 0.25 LL + EQXN*​ *E6 = 1.12 DL + 0.25 LL – EQXN*​ *E7 = 1.12 DL + 0.25 LL + EQY*​ *E8 = 1.12 DL + 0.25 LL – EQY*​ *E9 = 1.12 DL + 0.25 LL + EQYP*​ *E10 = 1.12 DL + 0.25 LL – EQYP*​ *E11 = 1.12 DL + 0.25 LL + EQYN*​ *E12 = 1.12 DL + 0.25 LL – EQYN*​ *E13 = 0. 90 DL + EQX*​ *E14 = 0. 90 DL – EQX*​ *E15 = 0. 90 DL + EQXP*​ *E16 = 0. 90 DL – EQXP*​ *E17 = 0. 90 DL + EQXN*​ *E18 = 0. 90 DL – EQXN*​ *E19 = 0. 90 DL + EQY*​ *E20 = 0. 90 DL – EQY*​ *E21 = 0. 90 DL + EQYP*​ *E22 = 0. 90 DL – EQYP*​ *E23 = 0. 90 DL + EQYN*​ *E24 = 0. 90 DL – EQYN*​ *[FONT=&quot]حالات تراكب أحمال الرياح فى المبانى السكنية :[/FONT]*

*W1 = 1.12 DL + 1.28 LL + 1.28 WX*​ *W2 = 1.12 DL + 1.28 LL - 1.28 WX*​ *W3 = 1.12 DL + 1.28 LL + 1.28 WY*​ *W4 = 1.12 DL + 1.28 LL - 1.28 WY*​ *W5 = 0.9 DL + 1.3 WX*​ *W6 = 0.9 DL - 1.3 WX*​ *W7 = 0.9 DL + 1.3 WY*​ *W8 = 0.9 DL - 1.3 WY*​ *حيث ان EQX يتم تطبيقها فى CENTER OF MASS وEQXP تمثل ترحيل **0.05** + و EQXN تمثل ترحيل 0.05- وبالمثل بالنسبة للحالات فى اتجاه Y . 
ارجو من م. اسامة المراجعة وتصويب الخطأ ان وجد كما ارجو منه توضيح الحالات التى يمكن عملها لايجاد اكبر قيمة ل NORMAL FORCE و MX و MY على الاعمدة والحوائط من الحالات السابقة واستخدامها مباشرة فى التصميم وايضا الحالات التى يمكن عملها لايجاد اقصى ازاحات حدثت للمبنى لانهاء هذة الجزئية من المشروع .
تقبل تحياتى. *

​


----------



## hema81 (10 سبتمبر 2012)

ahmed ehab قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الشكر للمهندس hema على المجهود المبذول فى الموديل اللى نزله
> ولكن اذا سمحتم ليا بعض الملاحظات
> اولا : واضح ان حوائط القص الموجودة غير كافية فى الاتجاهين لان قيمة الـ Drift عالية واكبر من المسموح به (H / 300 ) ( نقلا من محاضرات المهندس محمود زغلل )
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اولا اشكرك م. احمد على كلماتك الطيبة ومشاركتك معنا وثانيا على ملاحظتك وانت بالفعل محق فيها وان شاء الله سأقوم بتعديلها بعد الانتهاء من حالات التحميل المطلوبه مع م. اسامة وسأقوم برفع الموديل مرة ثانيه كما ادعوك للمشاركة المتواصله معنا باذن الله .
تقبل تحياتى.


----------



## hema81 (10 سبتمبر 2012)

ahmed ehab قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الشكر للمهندس hema على المجهود المبذول فى الموديل اللى نزله
> ولكن اذا سمحتم ليا بعض الملاحظات
> اولا : واضح ان حوائط القص الموجودة غير كافية فى الاتجاهين لان قيمة الـ Drift عالية واكبر من المسموح به (H / 300 ) ( نقلا من محاضرات المهندس محمود زغلل )
> ...



ولمناقشة ضرورة عمل SEC CUT من عدمه فلابد من استعراض ردود الافعال فى الحالتين والتى يمكن الوصول اليها من :
1- Display / show tables / wall out put / wall forces / pier forces
2- Display / show tables / section cut forces

وبالمقارنة ستجد هناك اختلاف فى قيم العزوم والملف على الرابط التالى يوضح ذلك :
P1.rar
واترك التعليق لك وفى انتظار ردك .
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## pato_houssam (10 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

أشكر جميع من يساهمون في إثراء صفحة المشروع
و في الحقيقة لدي سؤال و أرجوا أن يتسع صدركم للإجابة عنه
فأود أن أسأل مامعنى function damping ratio ؟ المعرفة في reponse spectrum function definition و التي تأخذ قيمة 0.05 في الحالة الأصلية فقد وضحت سؤالي في الصورة المرفقة:
http://img1.imagilive.com/0912/SPf70.JPG
و لأخذ العلم فقد وضعت مثال كيفي في التعريف

و في الأخير لكم كل الإحترام و التقدير.


----------



## أسامه نواره (10 سبتمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اشكر حضرتك جدا على هذا الرد وقد قمت بالفعل باتباع الخطوات الخاصة ب check errors وتم تلافى جميع الاخطاء ولم تظهر اى رسائل تحذيرية اثناء الحل ولم يتبقى سوى النقاط الخاصة ب load combinations و ال set modifier وبالنسبة لل tolerance حضرتك قولت خلى بالك منها يعنى اسيبها على الdefult ولا فى قيمة محددة وانا عارف اننا بنتقل على حضرتك بس ياريت تتحملنا.


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
 والمعادلات التاليه خاصه بالكود الامريكى الخاصه بحالات التحميل فى كود UPC97 كما يلى :-









*ويجب عمل نفس حالات التحميل للزلازل ال 25 بنفس الطريقه السابقه 
أما بالنسبه لل tolerance  فان قيمته يجب أن تكون = 0.0 ولكن فى البرنامج نجدها = 0.001وفى بعض الاحيان يمكن زيادتها الى 0.10 وهذا يجعل ال warnings التى تظهر قد تختفى لان فى بعض الاحيان البرنامج يصدر تحذيرات نتيجة تسجيل اسم الملف مثلا بالعربى وهكذا 
على شرط مراجعة مراجعة ملف من قائمةfile>last analysis log run
ومراجعة *
*G L O B A L - F O R C E - B A L A N C E - R E L A T I V E - E R R O R S*
*والتى هى عباره عن سيجما X=0.0 & سيجما Y=0.0  & سيجما Z=0.0  وكذلك سيجما Mx=0.0  & My=0.0  & Mz=0*.0* فى علم الانشاءات ولكن يمكن أن تكون القيم السابقه كما وضحت سابقه بقيمة أقل من أو تساوى E-6 قيمه 
**أما بالنسبه لل set modifiers  التى يتم عملها لقطاعات الكمرات والحوائط والبلاطات وحوائط القص فيجب أن ننتبه الى أننا ندرس المبنى وهو ذات قطاعات متشرخه cracked sections لان كل الكودات العالميه بما فيها الكود المصرى سمحت بذلك لانه من غير الاقتصادى تصميم المبنى لمقاومة الزلازل فى مرحله المرونه مثل التصميم العادى لذلك نستخدم معامل أمان فى الزلازل عكسى يعنى معامل أمان يقلل من قيمة قوى الزلازل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ياساتر ازاى ياباشمهندس معامل أمان عكسى فين ده ؟؟؟ أقول نعم هو المعامل R = response modification factor  ده بقيمه كبيره زى ما أنت شفت قيمته فى البرج استخدمناها = 5 يعنى قللنا قيمة قوة الزلازل خمس مرات *
*طيب يعنى المفروض أن نزود قيمة قوة الزلازل خمس مرات ؟؟؟ اذا زودناها بالقطع سوف يكون قطاعات الاعمده وحوائط القص أضعاف أضعاف القطاعات الحاليه *
*طيب القوة دى راحت فيين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ سؤال مهم مطلوب الاجابه عليه 
تقبل تحياتى *


----------



## pato_houssam (10 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم أستاذ
بالنسبة للسؤال يعني إذا كبرنا R كما يسمى بالفرنسية coefficient de comportement.
دخلنا على مجال plastique إذا صح التعبير.


----------



## ahmed ehab (10 سبتمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> ولمناقشة ضرورة عمل SEC CUT من عدمه فلابد من استعراض ردود الافعال فى الحالتين والتى يمكن الوصول اليها من :
> 1- Display / show tables / wall out put / wall forces / pier forces
> 2- Display / show tables / section cut forces
> 
> ...



أشكرك يا باشمهندس على الرد 
وكلام حضرتك مضبوط ان فى اختلاف لكن عند النقطة دى المفترض ان احنا ناخد اى اجهادات اللى من الـ هثقس ولا اللى من الـ Section cut بصراحة انا شخصيا مش قادر احدد وياريت استاذنا المهندس اسامة نوارة يحسم لنا الموضوع ده ,,, وكمان لو لاحظت فى عزوم متولدة فى الـ Section Cut فى اتجاه M2 فى حالات زى الـ Dead Load والـ Working وعزوم مش قلية فى الحالات دى بيبقى التحميل رأسى فقط 
ومتهيأ لى ان الاجهادات عند نقطة الـ Bottom هاتبقى هى اجهادات التلامس مع الاساسات يعنى لو حبينا نقلب الاجهادات على الاساسات هاتبقى الاجهادات دى اولى من Section cut كما أن شيت المهندس زغلل لو هاتستخدمه معمول على اساس ان الاجهادات اللى هاتدخلها اجهادات Joints وهو مراعى ده بخصوص الـ Local Axis
النقطة التانية : هو حضراتكم هاتبدأوا فى حالات التحميل من قبل ما تعالجوا موضوع الازاحة الافقية اللى هى اكبر من المسموح بيه 
مش برضه المفروض نعالجه الاول ,, لان ممكن من معالجته انك تزود حوائط قص جديدة فى الاتجاهين او تزود ابعاد حوائط موجودة اصلا وساعتها توزيع الاجهادات حسب الجساءة ممكن يتغير كليا ولا ايه راى حضراتكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
النقطة التالتة : بالنسبة لحالات التحميل الـ Default حسب ACI-02 الموجودة فى الايتابس ان احمال الزلازل والريياح هى كمان بتنضرب فى معامل مش بتفضل كده ,, فياريت استاذنا المهندس اسامة يوضح لنا النقطة دى فى الكود المصرى 
ولكم جزيل الشكر والاعتذار للاطالة


----------



## أسامه نواره (10 سبتمبر 2012)

lordamoor قال:


> لاحظت عند ادخال مبنى مكون من 8 ادوار لسقف فلات سلاب تولد عزوم كبيره على حوائط القص و لكن لدرسه نفس المنشا مغير السقف الفلات سلاب الى بلاطات مصمته (كمريه ) قلت العزوم جدا على حوائط القص ارجو الافاده و هل ده صح


هذا السؤال وجدت من الاهميه الاجابه عليه هنا نظرا لارتباطه بالموضوع الذى نحن بصدده 
اذا رجعنا للكود المصرى وهو منقول عن الكود الامريكى فى كيفية انتقال قوى الزلازل الافقيه المتولده عند مركز كتلة كل سقف فسوف نجد أنه فى البلاطه اللاكمريه ال flat slab يتكون عرض محدد فى شريحة العمود column strip = عرض أو طول العمود + 3 مرات سمك البلاطه كما يلى 




هذا الجزء من البلاطه يعمل مع العمود ك frame  رأسى كما يلى 




اذن نحن أمام اطار رأسى Vl frame  بعدد الادوار يتحمل قوه أفقيه ولكن ما هو مقدار ما يتحمله الجزء الافقى من ال frame  وهو البلاطه وما يتحمله الجزء الرأسى من الاطار ال frame  وهو العمود من هذه القوى 
اذا تم الحل بالطريقه اليدويه بطريقة 3moment equations أو بطريقة ال column analogy  أو اى طريقه اخرى فسوف نجد أن ذلك يتوقف على عزم القصور الذاتى للبلاطه وكذلك عزم القصور الذاتى للعمود moment of inertia وكما ترى أن عزم القصور الذاتى للبلاطه أقل بكثير من عزم القصور الذاتى للعمود وبالتالى سوف تكون العزوم التى سوف تتحملها هذه البلاطه صغيره وبالتالى سوف تكون العزوم المتولده على الاعمده وحوائط القص كبيره 
أما اذا تم وضع واستبدال البلاطه اللاكمريه بكمرات ساقطه فسوف تتحمل هذه الكمرات عزوم أكبر نتيجة الزياده فى عزم القصور الذاتى الكبير لهذه الكمرات وبالتالى سوف تقل العزوم على الاعمده وحوائط القص وهذا ما تم بالنسبه للتجربه التى قمت بها على برنامج الايتابس فى تغيير نوع السقف من بلاطه لاكمريه الى بلاطه عاديه بكمرات ساقطه 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (10 سبتمبر 2012)

ahmed ehab قال:


> أشكرك يا باشمهندس على الرد
> وكلام حضرتك مضبوط ان فى اختلاف لكن عند النقطة دى المفترض ان احنا ناخد اى اجهادات اللى من الـ هثقس ولا اللى من الـ Section cut بصراحة انا شخصيا مش قادر احدد وياريت استاذنا المهندس اسامة نوارة يحسم لنا الموضوع ده ,,, وكمان لو لاحظت فى عزوم متولدة فى الـ Section Cut فى اتجاه M2 فى حالات زى الـ Dead Load والـ Working وعزوم مش قلية فى الحالات دى بيبقى التحميل رأسى فقط
> ومتهيأ لى ان الاجهادات عند نقطة الـ Bottom هاتبقى هى اجهادات التلامس مع الاساسات يعنى لو حبينا نقلب الاجهادات على الاساسات هاتبقى الاجهادات دى اولى من Section cut كما أن شيت المهندس زغلل لو هاتستخدمه معمول على اساس ان الاجهادات اللى هاتدخلها اجهادات Joints وهو مراعى ده بخصوص الـ Local Axis
> النقطة التانية : هو حضراتكم هاتبدأوا فى حالات التحميل من قبل ما تعالجوا موضوع الازاحة الافقية اللى هى اكبر من المسموح بيه
> ...


نشكر الاخ المهندس أحمد على مشاركاته الفاعله والتى تثرى النقاش 
بالنسبه لاستفساراته فهى كالاتى :-
1- الافضل هو تصدير جميع ردود الافعال من الايتابس الى برنامج السيف عند تصميم الاساسات وبالقطع سوف نجد 6 أنواع من القوى عند كل نقطه joint سواء عمود أو حائط قص وهذه القوى عباره عن3 قوى + 3 عزوم وسوف نرى ذلك عند تصميم الاساسات 
2- بالنسبه للازاحه الافقيه وهل مسموحه أم لا فبالقطع نحن لم نبدأ بعد فى تحليل النتائج لاننا سوف نبحث فيما هو أهم من الازاحه بالنسبه للزلازل وهو ال drift وهى التى اشترط عليها الكود بقيم واضحه ومحدده وكذلك irrigularity وتأثير ذلك على قيم الAccidental torsional effect 
3- لم يتم عمل النموذج النهائى للمشروع 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## wolvareen (10 سبتمبر 2012)

'طيب أنا عندي أستفسار ليحدث ظاهرة frame action بين البلاطة بالعرض المذكور و العمود يجب أن يحدث تداخل بين حديد الكمرة الوهمية و العمود و العكس صحيح هل هذا يتم على الطبيعة


----------



## lordamoor (10 سبتمبر 2012)

اخي العزيز البشمهندس اسامه اوفقك الراي و هذا ما حصل معي في برنامج ايتابس و لكن العزوم تقل تقريبا بنسبه 85% تقريبا


----------



## أسامه نواره (11 سبتمبر 2012)

wolvareen; قال:


> 'طيب أنا عندي أستفسار ليحدث ظاهرة frame action بين البلاطة بالعرض المذكور و العمود يجب أن يحدث تداخل بين حديد الكمرة الوهمية و العمود و العكس صحيح هل هذا يتم على الطبيعة



هذا السؤال مشروع ومنتظره منذ زمن فالذى نعرفه فى تسليح الاطارات ال frames أن حديد العمود يدخل فى الكمره حتى نغطى العزوم السالبه عند نقطة التقاء العمود بالكمره joint وكمان بنكسح الحديد عشان نغطى قوى واجهادات القص ده اللى درسناه وتعلمناه فى الكليه 
طيب الكلام ده مابيحصلش فى الطبيعه ليه ؟؟؟؟ 
نقول الجماعه الامريكان دول عفاريت عشان يتغلبوا على صعوبة تنفيذ أن حديد العمود يدخل للكمرات الساقطه أو يدخل الى البلاطه اللاكمريه عملوا حيله كويسه 
قاموا بتحويل العزوم للكمره الساقطه الى قوتتين متضادتيين بينهما ذراع عزم وهذا الذراع هو عمق الكمره (طيب دى عارفينها وبسيطه أن العزوم عباره عن قوتيين وذراع عزم) هاتيين القوتيين تنعكس على العمود بقوى قص shear force يعنى ايه ؟؟
يعنى العزوم اللى على الكمره رد فعلها على العمود عباره عن قوى قص 
طيب والعزوم اللى على العمود ؟؟ فيين ؟؟
العزوم اللى على العمود تتحول ايضا الى قوتيين وذراع عزم وذراع العزم هنا هو طول أو عرض العمود 
وهاتقولى برضه يابشمهندس أن القوتيين دول سوف ينعكسوا على الكمره كقوة قص shear force 
يعنى فى النهايه أنا عايز أعالج قوى القص عند ال joint وكمان لان الانهيار تحت قوى القص خطر وغير مرغوب مثله مثل انهيار الضغط فى الاعمده فعملوا ايه ؟؟
قاموا وزودا كفائة القص لهذه ال joint بمقدار 25 % 
طيب الكلام ده فيين يابشمهندس فى الكود أو اقدر الاقيه فين ؟؟ 
هو موجود فى الكود وموجود فى برنامج الايتابس وها نتعرض له عند التصميم داخل برنامج الايتابس 



وده طريقة الحسابات والتصميم فى الكود المصرى وهو منقول من الكود الامريكى 






واسوأ شئ أقابله فى التنفيذ وخصوصا فى المشاريع الاهليه الصغيره هو اهمال مهندس التنفيذ فى الكانات داخل وصلة التقاء الكمره مع العمود والذى وصى بها الكود وحيى شكل الكانه نفسها بيؤثر فى الزلازل 
وللاسف كله يتم اهماله 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## ahmed ehab (11 سبتمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> نشكر الاخ المهندس أحمد على مشاركاته الفاعله والتى تثرى النقاش
> بالنسبه لاستفساراته فهى كالاتى :-
> 1- الافضل هو تصدير جميع ردود الافعال من الايتابس الى برنامج السيف عند تصميم الاساسات وبالقطع سوف نجد 6 أنواع من القوى عند كل نقطه joint سواء عمود أو حائط قص وهذه القوى عباره عن3 قوى + 3 عزوم وسوف نرى ذلك عند تصميم الاساسات
> 2- بالنسبه للازاحه الافقيه وهل مسموحه أم لا فبالقطع نحن لم نبدأ بعد فى تحليل النتائج لاننا سوف نبحث فيما هو أهم من الازاحه بالنسبه للزلازل وهو ال drift وهى التى اشترط عليها الكود بقيم واضحه ومحدده وكذلك irrigularity وتأثير ذلك على قيم الAccidental torsional effect
> ...



أولا : الشكر الجزيل لأستاذنا المهندس أسامة لإهتمامه بالرد على مشاركتى 
ثانيا : معنى كلام حضرتك إنك بتؤيد أخذ الإجهادات من الـSection Cut عند تصميم الشير وول ؟؟؟
ثالثا : يا ريت حضرتك تقول رأيك فى حالات التحميل اللى نزلها المهندس hema
رابعا :هل هانقدر نعمل Section Cut عند كل دور لأخذ الإجهادات عند كل دور و عمل Check لقطاع الشير وول فى الدور بعينه عند عمل قص للقطاعات او تقليل للتسليح مع ارتفاع الادوار ( ودى الميزة اللى بيحققها اخذ النتائج من الـ Piers )
خامسا : أعتذر لأنى كنت أقصد فعلا الـDrift بس واضح إنى ترجمته بشكل خاطئ


----------



## ahmed ehab (11 سبتمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> هذا السؤال مشروع ومنتظره منذ زمن فالذى نعرفه فى تسليح الاطارات ال frames أن حديد العمود يدخل فى الكمره حتى نغطى العزوم السالبه عند نقطة التقاء العمود بالكمره joint وكمان بنكسح الحديد عشان نغطى قوى واجهادات القص ده اللى درسناه وتعلمناه فى الكليه
> طيب الكلام ده مابيحصلش فى الطبيعه ليه ؟؟؟؟
> نقول الجماعه الامريكان دول عفاريت عشان يتغلبوا على صعوبة تنفيذ أن حديد العمود يدخل للكمرات الساقطه أو يدخل الى البلاطه اللاكمريه عملوا حيله كويسه
> قاموا بتحويل العزوم للكمره الساقطه الى قوتتين متضادتيين بينهما ذراع عزم وهذا الذراع هو عمق الكمره (طيب دى عارفينها وبسيطه أن العزوم عباره عن قوتيين وذراع عزم) هاتيين القوتيين تنعكس على العمود بقوى قص shear force يعنى ايه ؟؟
> ...


يعنى حضرتك لو حاولنا نطلع بخلاصة لموضوع الـ Frame Action 
هل يكون بعمل Check for Shear لوصلة العمود مع الكمرة الساقطة مع زيادة قيمة الـShear Force بنسبة 25 % ؟؟؟؟ وأثناء التنفيذ نهتم باستمرار كانات الكمرات داخل قطاع العمود؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## أسامه نواره (11 سبتمبر 2012)

pato_houssam قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أشكر جميع من يساهمون في إثراء صفحة المشروع
> و في الحقيقة لدي سؤال و أرجوا أن يتسع صدركم للإجابة عنه
> فأود أن أسأل مامعنى function damping ratio ؟ المعرفة في reponse spectrum function definition و التي تأخذ قيمة 0.05 في الحالة الأصلية فقد وضحت سؤالي في الصورة المرفقة:
> ...


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا لاشكر على واجب 
ثانيا تم توضيح معنى وقيمة ال damping ratio فى صفحة 25 من مشروعنا على الرابط التالى 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t337256-25.html#post2760975
تقبل تحياتى *


----------



## pato_houssam (11 سبتمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اولا لاشكر على واجب
> ثانيا تم توضيح معنى وقيمة ال damping ratio فى صفحة 25 من مشروعنا على الرابط التالى
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t337256-25.html#post2760975
> تقبل تحياتى *



شكرا أستاذ فهمتك جيد وعذرا.


----------



## pato_houssam (11 سبتمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> هذا السؤال مشروع ومنتظره منذ زمن فالذى نعرفه فى تسليح الاطارات ال frames أن حديد العمود يدخل فى الكمره حتى نغطى العزوم السالبه عند نقطة التقاء العمود بالكمره joint وكمان بنكسح الحديد عشان نغطى قوى واجهادات القص ده اللى درسناه وتعلمناه فى الكليه
> طيب الكلام ده مابيحصلش فى الطبيعه ليه ؟؟؟؟
> نقول الجماعه الامريكان دول عفاريت عشان يتغلبوا على صعوبة تنفيذ أن حديد العمود يدخل للكمرات الساقطه أو يدخل الى البلاطه اللاكمريه عملوا حيله كويسه
> قاموا بتحويل العزوم للكمره الساقطه الى قوتتين متضادتيين بينهما ذراع عزم وهذا الذراع هو عمق الكمره (طيب دى عارفينها وبسيطه أن العزوم عباره عن قوتيين وذراع عزم) هاتيين القوتيين تنعكس على العمود بقوى قص shear force يعنى ايه ؟؟
> ...



شكرا أستاذ على الشرح خصوصا بالنسبة لهذه النقطة.
فأظن حسب فهمي المحدود أنك تقصد إضافة الكانات في العقد ( نقطة إلتقاء الأعمدة مع الكمرات) لكن أعجبتني جملة قصدها بعيد يعني قولك أستاذنا الفاضل 'حيى شكل الكانة نفسها بيؤثر في الزلزال'.
لأن الكود عندنا جعل إضافة الكانات على شكل حرف u يعني 2U superposés( avec alternance dans l'orientation أي إذا صحت الترجمة كانتين بشكل الحرف u توضع فوق بعض (مع التناوب في الإتجاه) و أنت تعلم أستاذ من خلال الشرح الذي قمت به من خلال مناقشتك مع المهندسة فاطمة الجمل الإنشائية المتعامل معها في الكود المحلي المستعمل لأن النقطة المشروحة بخصوص العقد حساسة عندنا في الكود لأن هناك شرط بالنسبة للعقد بخصوص قانون نقوم بتحقيقه للعقد من خلال العزم المقاوم أي العزم الناتج بعد وضع قيمة الحديد الحقيقية الذي هو أكبر من عزم الناتج من التصميم.
ففي الظاهر أستاذ انك تجيب على الأسئلة و المداخلات و تبدي المناقشة من خلال تمهيد أو شرح الظاهرة بالتوافق مع المراحل فأود أن آخذ رأيك من خلال الكود الامريكي في هذه النقطة لكن سأحتفظ به إلى الوقت المناسب.
و لأخذ العلم فقد أرفقت شكل الكانة المضافة بالصورة الآتية:
http://img1.imagilive.com/0912/Image1776.jpg

و في الأخير لك كل الإحترام و التقدير.


----------



## hema81 (11 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
مرفق ملف اكسل لعمل حالات التحميل لاحمال الرياح والزلازل بالكود المصرى للاستعانة به قبل الدخول فى تصميم الاعمدة والحوائط الخرسانية على برنامج CSI column فى حالة التصميم بالطريقة الاستاتيكية طبقا للكود المصرى على الرابط التالى :
Load Combinations by Ebrahim Gad.rar
ارجو من الزملاء مراجعتة واعتماده من م. اسامة للعمل به ان امكن ذلك واقترح ان ننتقل لمناقشة النقطة التى اثارها استاذنا الفاضل م.اسامة من كيفيه اختيار النظام الانشائى المناسب فى المناطق الزلازلية المختلفة لنخلص الى الطريقة المثلى لعمل ذلك واقترح ان تكون الخطوات كالتالى :
1- تحديد الانواع المختلفة للانظمة المقاومة للزلازل .
2- تحديد المناطق الزلازلية التى يستخدم فيها كل نوع من هذة الانظمة.
3-تحديد المواصفات والشروط المطلوبة لكل نظام لتنفيذها فى الطبيعة لتحقيق هذا النظام فى حالة اختياره.
4- تحديد قيمة R المقابلة لكل نظام لتحديدها بدقة .
5- بيان الانظمة المحظور استخدامها فى المناطق الزلازلية الخطرة (المنطقة الرابعة والخامسة ) لتجنب حدوث ذلك. 
تقبلوا تحياتى.


----------



## أسامه نواره (11 سبتمبر 2012)

pato_houssam قال:


> شكرا أستاذ على الشرح خصوصا بالنسبة لهذه النقطة.
> فأظن حسب فهمي المحدود أنك تقصد إضافة الكانات في العقد ( نقطة إلتقاء الأعمدة مع الكمرات) لكن أعجبتني جملة قصدها بعيد يعني قولك أستاذنا الفاضل '(حتى) شكل الكانة نفسها بيؤثر في الزلزال'.
> لأن الكود عندنا جعل إضافة الكانات على شكل حرف u يعني 2U superposés( avec alternance dans l'orientation أي إذا صحت الترجمة كانتين بشكل الحرف u توضع فوق بعض (مع التناوب في الإتجاه) و أنت تعلم أستاذ من خلال الشرح الذي قمت به من خلال مناقشتك مع المهندسة فاطمة الجمل الإنشائية المتعامل معها في الكود المحلي المستعمل لأن النقطة المشروحة بخصوص العقد حساسة عندنا في الكود لأن هناك شرط بالنسبة للعقد بخصوص قانون نقوم بتحقيقه للعقد من خلال العزم المقاوم أي العزم الناتج بعد وضع قيمة الحديد الحقيقية الذي هو أكبر من عزم الناتج من التصميم.
> ففي الظاهر أستاذ انك تجيب على الأسئلة و المداخلات و تبدي المناقشة من خلال تمهيد أو شرح الظاهرة بالتوافق مع المراحل فأود أن آخذ رأيك من خلال الكود الامريكي في هذه النقطة لكن سأحتفظ به إلى الوقت المناسب.
> ...


*اولا لاشكر على واجب
حدث خطأ املائى وهو (حتى) شكل الكانه يؤثر فى الزلازل كما يلى

*


*
والصور التاليه توضح عدم وجود الكانات وشكل الكانات وتأثيرها فى الزلازل فى ولاية بومرداس فى شرق الجزائر عام 2003









وبالطبع هذه الصور من مقتنيات هذا المنتدى الموقر
تقبل تحياتى*


----------



## pato_houssam (11 سبتمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> *اولا لاشكر على واجب
> حدث خطأ املائى وهو (حتى) شكل الكانه يؤثر فى الزلازل كما يلى
> 
> *
> ...



أشكرك أستاذ لأنني ربطت الجملة بالموضوع.

و بالنسبة لزلزال بومرداس كما ذكرت هناك مشكل في التموضعات و من شرحك فهو موافق لما ذكر في الكود المحلي لكن هناك ملاحظة و هي خارج الموضوع و أردت أن أضيفها فحسب خبير لدينا و قد عمل في اللجان المراقبة من خلال خبرته في زلزال بومرداس و زلزال عين تيموشنت و هي مناطق من التراب الجزائري.... فقد قال ان في زلزال بومرداس هناك نقطتين حساسستين ربما الكثيرين في الجزائر ذكروا فقط التموضعات وإبيتعدوا عن نقطة إضافية وهي مواد البناء فلها دور كبير جدا لما حدث.
فهذا رأي الخبير و قد نوهت عنه فربما الكثيرين من المهندسين في الجزائر يختلفون معه لكن قال لي هذه الحقيقة.
و قد أرفقت ملف لمن يريد أن يطلع أكثر فهو ملف powerpoint يحدد الأسباب (عذرا فهو باللغة الفرنسية لكن أظن أن الصور هي التي تتحدث) على الرابط التالي:

cas pathologiques.rar

و على العموم هذا الملف مصدره مركز البحث الذي يشرف على الكود الجزائري و قد أخذ من الأيام الدراسية التي يقوم بها المركز.
و المهم أستاذ أن نعتبر خصوصا نحن المهندسين المبتدئين و نخطوا خطاكم لعلنا نساير الركب فالشكر للجميع وحقيقة أخذنا الكثير من هذا المشروع و إن شاء الله نحاول أن نفيد أكثر مما نستفيد لكن المقام الأول فلكم.


----------



## أسامه نواره (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*الاخ المهندس ابراهيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
طبقا للكود المصرى 
بعد التوصل والاتفاق الى أننا نقوم بتحليل البرج تحت تأثير الزلازل وقطاعاته فى حالة التشرخ cracked section  نتيجة أننا وحسب الكود لانقوم بالتحليل والتصميم فى مرحلة المرونه ولكننا فى مرحله اللدونه لذلك يجب اتباع الاتى عند عمل بعض المدخلات فى برنامج الايتابس 
1- نسبة بواسون وكما ذكرها الكود المصرى للقطاع المتشرخ كالاتى 







2- ثابت اللى Torsional constant  للقطاع الاعمده والكمرات الساقطه وكل القطاعات ال frame التى يتم تعريفها فى برنامج الايتابس يتم أخذها من الكود كالاتى 







3- يتم عمل set modifiers  لقطاعات الاعمده وهى للعزوم كالاتى M11=M22=0.7 
وبالنسبه للكمرات التى يتم تعريفها على أنها frame يكون M11=M22=0.5
وبالنسبه لحوائط القص يتم عمل set modifiers  لقطاعاتها والتى يتم تعريفها على أنها shell element  وهى F11= 0.7  & F22=F12=M11=M22=M12= 0.35
4- بالنسبه للكمرة المترابطه coupled beam  والتى يتم استخدامها للربط بين حائطى قص يتم عمل set modifiers  لقطاعاتها والتى يتم تعريفها على أنها shell element  وهى F22= 0.7  & 
F11=F12=M11=M22=M12= 0.35
5- بالنسبه للبلاطه يتم عمل set modifiers كلاتى M11=M22=0.25





وللمعلوميه هذا لاينطبق على حالة تحميل البرج تحت أحمال الرياح لان الكود لم يذكر ويشترط أن يكون التصميم فى مرحلة اللدونه لذلك يجب عمل ملفيين أحدهما للزلازل بعمل set modifiers والاخر للرياح بدون عمل set modifiers للقطاعات 

تقبل تحياتى *


----------



## أسامه نواره (11 سبتمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> مرفق ملف اكسل لعمل حالات التحميل لاحمال الرياح والزلازل بالكود المصرى للاستعانة به قبل الدخول فى تصميم الاعمدة والحوائط الخرسانية على برنامج CSI column فى حالة التصميم بالطريقة الاستاتيكية طبقا للكود المصرى على الرابط التالى :
> Load Combinations by Ebrahim Gad.rar
> ارجو من الزملاء مراجعتة واعتماده من م. اسامة للعمل به ان امكن ذلك واقترح ان ننتقل لمناقشة النقطة التى اثارها استاذنا الفاضل م.اسامة من كيفيه اختيار النظام الانشائى المناسب فى المناطق الزلازلية المختلفة لنخلص الى الطريقة المثلى لعمل ذلك واقترح ان تكون الخطوات كالتالى :
> ...



[FONT=&quot]وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]اولا احييك على مجهودك الرائع فى عمل حالات التحميل والتى ان شاء الله وبحق فى نهاية التحليل لهذا البرج سوف تكون مرجع لكثير من الزملاء [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]واحب أن اضيف أننا ان شاء الله لن نحتاج الى برنامج [/FONT]CSI Column[FONT=&quot] لان برنامج الايتابس يحتوى على ما هو أكبر وأفضل منه فى تصميم قطاعات الاعمده وحوائط القص فلا تستعجل ذلك وسوف نشرح ذلك بالتفصيل ولكن بعد ادخال البرج بالطريقه الصحيحه ثم دراسة النتائج والتحقق منها مع اشتراطات الكود ثم بعد ذلك ننتقل الى التصميم ويمكن عمل تصميم يدوى لحوائط القص والتحقق من ال [/FONT]boundary element [FONT=&quot] اذا لزم الامر مع عمل ذلك داخل برنامج الايتابس [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]أما بالنسبه للانظمه التى نستطيع بها مقاومة الزلازل فأتمنى من الزملاء المشاركه فى هذا الموضوع خصوصا لانه لب الموضوع فى الزلازل وفهمه هو فهم للزلازل أما برنامج الايتابس فيمكن خلال عدة سطور معدوده توضيح كيفية ادخال البرج مباشرة عليه ولكن لن نفهم زلازل [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]نبدأ بالنظام الاول فى مقاومة الزلازل وهو أن يكون المبنى من الحوائط شواء أكانت هذه الحوائط من الطوب (مبانى حوائط حامله) ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ازاى يابشمهندس يعنى ممكن ابنى عماره 5 ادوار حوائط حامله واعمل لها تحليا انشائى للزلازل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ فين الكلام ده ؟؟؟ [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]اقولك نروح للكود سواء المصرى أو الكود الامريكى [/FONT]Upc97 [FONT=&quot] كالاتى 

[/FONT]





[FONT=&quot]
يعنى واضح قيمة [/FONT]R [FONT=&quot] لحوائط القص من مبانى الطوب الغير مسلحه (يعنى فيه مبانى مسلحه؟؟؟) أقول نعم توجد مبانى طوب بها تسليح رأسى انظر الصوره التاليه [/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]



وتبقى طبعا المشكله الازليه فى مصر هو عدم وجود بيانات واضحه لاى أنواع الطوب الموجوده فى مصر من اجهاد الضغط أو مقاسات الطوبه أو كثافة هذا الطوب أو اى معلومه عن اى نوع من الانواع الموجوده بعكس دول الخليج التى تكون فيها أنواع ممتازه من الطوب الطفلى الذى يوضح المصنع المنتج له كل البيانات التى يحتاج اليها المهندس المصمم والذى معها يمكن عمل تصميم انشائى واضح المعالم فندعو الله بعد الثوره أن يكون هناك ثوره فى علم الهندسه ان شاء الله يتحقق على يد هذا الجيل 
[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]طيب وفيه مبنى كله حوائط مسلحه أقول نعم انظر الصوره التاليه 

[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]
هنا سوف نلاحظ قيم [/FONT]R [FONT=&quot] فى حوائط القص الخرسانيه أكبر بالطبع من حوائط الطوب المسلحه أكبر من حوائط الطوب الغير مسلحه [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]ولكن عموما قيمة [/FONT]R [FONT=&quot] فى هذا النظام الانشائى لمقاومة الزلازل صغيره اذا ماقورنت بالانظمه الاخرى والتى سوف نوضحها تباعا وهى الاهم [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]تقبل تحياتى [/FONT]


----------



## hema81 (12 سبتمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اولا احييك على مجهودك الرائع فى عمل حالات التحميل والتى ان شاء الله وبحق فى نهاية التحليل لهذا البرج سوف تكون مرجع لكثير من الزملاء
> واحب أن اضيف أننا ان شاء الله لن نحتاج الى برنامج CSI Column لان برنامج الايتابس يحتوى على ما هو أكبر وأفضل منه فى تصميم قطاعات الاعمده وحوائط القص فلا تستعجل ذلك وسوف نشرح ذلك بالتفصيل ولكن بعد ادخال البرج بالطريقه الصحيحه ثم دراسة النتائج والتحقق منها مع اشتراطات الكود ثم بعد ذلك ننتقل الى التصميم ويمكن عمل تصميم يدوى لحوائط القص والتحقق من ال boundary element  اذا لزم الامر مع عمل ذلك داخل برنامج الايتابس
> أما بالنسبه للانظمه التى نستطيع بها مقاومة الزلازل فأتمنى من الزملاء المشاركه فى هذا الموضوع خصوصا لانه لب الموضوع فى الزلازل وفهمه هو فهم للزلازل أما برنامج الايتابس فيمكن خلال عدة سطور معدوده توضيح كيفية ادخال البرج مباشرة عليه ولكن لن نفهم زلازل
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
السيد المهندس الفاضل م . اسامة اشكر حضرتك جدا على هذة الكلمات الطيبة وكل ده بفضل ربنا ثم بفضل حضرتك فنحن نتعلم منك كل يوم شئ جديد فى هذا المشروع ونتمنى الوصول معك الى افضل المستويات فى التصميم ان شاء الله وزادك الله علما على علمك .
وللحديث عن الانظمة المقاومة للزلازل فمن معلوماتى البسيطة فى هذا الموضوع ان هناك ثلاثة انظمة اساسية يمكن استخدامها فى مقاومة الزلازل وهى :
1- ( Ordinary Resisting Moment Frame (ORMF 
2-( Intermediate Resisting Moment Frame (IRMF 
3- ( Special Resisting Moment Frame (SRMF 
حيث يستخدم النوع الاول فى المناطق ذات الشدة الزلازلية المنخفضة ( المنطقة الاولى )ويستخدم النوع الثانى فى المناطق الزلازلية المتوسطة ( الثانية والثالثة ) ويستخدم النوع الثالث فى المناطق ذات الشدة الزلازلية المرتفعة ( المنطقة الرابعة والخامسة ) ولكن السؤال ما الفرق بين الانظمة الثلاثة وماهى الفلسفة المستخدمة لتحقيق كل نظام من هذة الانظمة ؟
فعلى قدر معلوماتى المتوضعة ومن خلال متابعة استاذتنا الافاضل الذين تحدثوا فى هذا الموضوع ان الفكرة تكمن فى انه بزيادة الشدة الزلازلية اى فى المناطق الزلازلية الخطرة لابد من رفع درجة الductility للمبنى او مايسمى بالمطاوعة وهى قدرة المبنى على تبديد الطاقة الداخلية المتولدة فيه نتيجة تحرك كتلة المبنى تحت تأثير عجلة الزلازل . والسؤال هنا كيف يمكن رفع درجة المطاوع للمنشأ ؟ 
واعتقد بأن الاجابة هى ان نعمل على تكون مفاصل لدنة بين العناصر المقاومة للزلازل وذلك بالاهتمام بالتفاصيل الانشائية للوصلات بين الاعمدةوالحوائط وبين الكمرات فعلى سبيل المثال ان زيادة وتكثيف الكانات فى بدايات ونهايات الاعمدة والكمرات تزيد من امكانية زيادة التشكلات اللدنة الحادثة فى هذة الوصلات وهناك عوامل اخرى يمكن مراعاتها.
والخلاصة باننا نجد ان النظام الثالث SRMF يمتلك درجة مطاوعة اكبر من النظام الثانى IRMF والذى بدوره يمتلك درجة مطاوعة اكبر من النظام الاول ORMF .
وارجو من حضرتك توضيح هذه الانظمة بشئ من التفصيل .
تقبل تحياتى.


----------



## pato_houssam (12 سبتمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> السيد المهندس الفاضل م . اسامة اشكر حضرتك جدا على هذة الكلمات الطيبة وكل ده بفضل ربنا ثم بفضل حضرتك فنحن نتعلم منك كل يوم شئ جديد فى هذا المشروع ونتمنى الوصول معك الى افضل المستويات فى التصميم ان شاء الله وزادك الله علما على علمك .
> وللحديث عن الانظمة المقاومة للزلازل فمن معلوماتى البسيطة فى هذا الموضوع ان هناك ثلاثة انظمة اساسية يمكن استخدامها فى مقاومة الزلازل وهى :
> 1- ( Ordinary Resisting Moment Frame (ORMF
> ...



شكرا مهندس إبراهيم على الشرح القيم
فقد أردت أن أسأل سؤال ممهد لما سأقول فهي معلومات مهندس مبتديء قبل أن يفصل الأستاذ أسامة في الشرح إن شاء الله
يعني أنك ذكرت تعريفا ل ductility بالنسبة للمبنى لكن سؤالي: ما معنى ductile material؟
لأننا هنا نتحدث عن مجالات عمل المواد يعني بالنسبة للأبنية:
نركز على: مقاومة قصوى = مقاومة ضعيفة+ ductility كافية 
من هنا ربحنا شرطين الأمان + الإقتصاد.
بطريقة أخرى عند الذخول إلا مجال plastic إذا صح التعبير لأن أصلا في مجال plastic هناك حالات حسب الكود المتبع
يعني عندما نكون عند elastic limit ثم نتقدم في المجال حتى الوصول إلا collapse ( الذي لا نريده قطعا)
يعني كلما إقتربنا من collapse سندخل في الحالة الحرجة.
أظن أن هذه الفكرة المعتمدة لتحديد المعامل R
على العموم هذه نظرتي المحدودة.
و لأخذ العلم فأظن أن الفكرة تعتمد على displacement لأنه هو الذي يحدد مجال وضع البناية.
و في إنتظار الأستاذ أسامة ليفصل أكثر 
إلى ذلك الحين لكم كل الشكر.


----------



## أسامه نواره (13 سبتمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اشكر حضرتك جدا على هذا الرد وقد قمت بالفعل باتباع الخطوات الخاصة ب check errors وتم تلافى جميع الاخطاء ولم تظهر اى رسائل تحذيرية اثناء الحل ولم يتبقى سوى النقاط الخاصة ب load combinations و ال set modifier وبالنسبة لل tolerance حضرتك قولت خلى بالك منها يعنى اسيبها على الdefult ولا فى قيمة محددة وانا عارف اننا بنتقل على حضرتك بس ياريت تتحملنا.
> بالنسبة لادخال الاحمال الجانبية بالطريقة الاستاتيكية فقد قمت بعمل الموديل للمبنى وتم اخال احمال الرياح والزلازل علية طبقا للكود المصرى . والموديل على هذا الرابط:
> Model For Static Analysis by Egyption Code.rar


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
بعد مراجعة ملف الايتابس السابق والذى نشكرك على المجهود المبذول فى عمله وجد أنه تم تعريف الزلزال بالقيمه اليدويه user define لكل قيمه عند كل سقف ولكن لنحاول الاعتماد على برنامج الايتابس فى ادخال قيم الزلازل اتوماتيكيا لتلاشى الخطأ البشرى كما سوف نرى كالاتى :-
1- كود الزلازل المصرى منقول من الكود الاوربى الموحد eurocode2004 كما هو موضح كالاتى





2- يتم عمل modify lateral load كالاتى حيث أن الكود المصرى يستعمل المنحنى رقم 2 فى الكود الاوربى وليس المحنى رقم 1 كما يلى 





وسوف نناقش بعد حل المبنى هل يتم استخدام 5% ecc فقط أم يمكن زيادتها فى الاتجاه X وكذلك الاتجاه y بقيمه مختلفه وذلك عن طريق override diaph.وكذلك هل قيمة T ثابته لهذا المنشأ وتساوى = 1.1446 ثانيه أو يتم تكبيرها أو تصغيرها وكيف يتم عمل الحساب الدقيق لها لان قوة القص القاعدى تعتمد عليها وكذلك قيمة q وهى behavior factor وهى تساوى R فى الكود المصرى فى الاتجاهيين X &Y وهل هى = 5.00 فى كل اتجاه أم يتم تعديلها أيضا سواء بالزياده أو بالنقصان فى كل من الاتجاهيين ولكن لن يكون ذلك الا بعد حل المبنى ودراسة النتائج ومطابقتها مع اشتراطات الكود بعد حل المبنى على البرنامج
3- بعد حل المبنى على البرنامج يتم مراجعة قيمة اجمالى القص القاعدى كالاتى :- من قائمة display >show tables>load definitions>auto seismic loads كالاتى





وسوف تظهر قيمة وزن المبنى الكلى والتى تم اخذها من تعريف Mass source من قائمة define ولابد أن نعرف أن قيمة هذا الوزن الكلى هى عباره عن اجمالى وزن المبنى ماعدا 0.50 وزن اعمده وحوائط الدور الارضى (البدروم) لان البرنامج يأخذ وزن المبنى اللازم لحسابات الزلازل من نصف الدور الى نصف الدور التالى وكانت القيمه كما نرى = 12465.63 طن وقيمة قوة القص القاعدى = 441.08 طن كما يلى 





وبقسمة اجمالى وزن المبنى على عدد الادوار = 12465.63/20=623.2815 طن 
وعند العوده الى برنامج مهندس السيد الشيخ وتعديل هذه البيانات وجد نفس قيمة قوة القص القاعدى كما يلى 





لذلك يمكن الاعتماد كليتا على برنامج الايتابس فى ادخال الزلازل استاتيكيا اعتمادا على الكود الاوربى وكما وضحنا من قبل يمكن اخال الزلازل حسب الكود المصرى ديناميكيا 
ومن المواضيع المهمه هو ملف ال summary report والذى يمكن الدخول عليه من قائمة file> print tables>summary report والذى سوف نشرحه بالتفصيل 
لذلك نرجو من المهندس ابراهيم تعديل الملف على حسب الكود الاوربى 2004 وكذلك تعديل باقى المدخلات التى تم توضيحها
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (13 سبتمبر 2012)

وبعد ان تأكدنا أننا نستخدم الكود الاوربى eurocode2004 فى ادخال الكود المصرى على برنامج الايتابس علينا الان ادخال البيانات الخاصه بالكود الامريكى upc97 للمقارنه بين قوة القص القاعدى الناتجه من الكود المصرى والكود الامريكى لنفس المنطقه الزلزاليه وهى z=0.15g اى المثيل لعجلة الزلزال أى أننا ثبتنا قيمة عجلة الزلزال كالاتى :-
1- يتم تعريف حمل الزلزال حسب كود upc97 كما هو موضح كالاتى





 2- يتم عمل modify lateral load كالاتى حيث تم وضع عجلة الزلازل بمنطقة القاهره = 0.15g وكذلك نوع التربه وزمن المنشأ وبالقى المعاملات ثابته كما يلى 





 3- بعد حل المبنى على البرنامج يتم مراجعة قيمة اجمالى القص القاعدى كالاتى :- من قائمة display >show tables>load definitions>auto seismic loads كالاتى





 وسوف تظهر قيمة وزن المبنى الكلى والتى تم اخذها من تعريف Mass source من قائمة define ولابد أن نعرف أن قيمة هذا الوزن الكلى هى عباره عن اجمالى وزن المبنى ماعدا 0.50 وزن اعمده وحوائط الدور الارضى (البدروم) لان البرنامج يأخذ وزن المبنى اللازم لحسابات الزلازل من نصف الدور الى نصف الدور التالى وكانت القيمه كما نرى = 12465.63 طن وقيمة قوة القص القاعدى = 697.01 طن كما يلى 




 
وبقسمة اجمالى وزن المبنى على عدد الادوار = 12465.63/20=623.2815 طن 
وعند العوده الى برنامج مهندس أحمد طبازه وتعديل هذه البيانات وجد نفس قيمة قوة القص القاعدى كما يلى





ومما سبق نفس النتائج فى برنامج الايتابس يتوافق تماما مع الحلول اليدويه 
والاهم هو أن قيمة قوة القص القاعدى الناتجه من استخدام كود ال upc97 تعادل (=697.01/441.08=1.58مره) يعنى الكود المصرى خفض قوة الزلازل بمقدار مقدار 37% تقريبا فياترى ايه السبب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ فى كود الخرسانه وتصميم القطاعات نقول أن فى مصر سوء مصنعيه وسوء تنفيذ وسوء مواد فلازم نزود معامل الامان 
لماذا فى الزلازل نخفض معامل الامان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اللى عارف يبقى يقولى 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (13 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
مرفق ملف الايتاب الخاص بالمشروع بعد عمل التعديلات المطلوبة من م . اسامة الخاصة باحمال الزلازل على الرابط التالى :
Final 3D MODEL EU-EG CODE.rar
تقبلوا تحياتى .


----------



## hema81 (14 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
السيد المهندس / اسامة بخصوص الطرق اللى حضرتك عرضتها لادخال احمال الزلازل بالكود الاوروبى والكود الامريكى واتضح منها انه يمكن الاعتماد على الكود الاوروبى فى ادخال احمال الزلازل ولكن لى بعض الاستفسارات ياريت حضرتك توضحها :
1- تم ادخال الTime period للمبنى T=1.1446 من الحسابات التى قمنا بها مسبقا باستخدام برنامج المهندس / السيد الشيخ وعليه فانه ولاى منشأ لابد من اجراء هذة الحسابات المبدئيه لايجاد قيمة T قبل الاستخدام المباشر لبرنامج الايتاب لحساب احمال الزلازل بالكود الاوروبى . ارجوك صحح لى اذا كان هناك خطأ فى ذلك .
2- ارجو من حضرتك توضيح ما هى المعاملات LOWER BOUND FACTOR , BETA= 0.20 و CORRECTION FACTOR , LAMBDA =1 والتى قمنا بادخالها فى معاملات الكود الاوروبى وماذا تقابل فى الكود المصرى ؟ 
3- فى طريقة ادخال الاحمال بالكود الامريكى UBC اعتمد حضرتك الmasse source والتى تشتمل على live load 0.25 علما بأن حضرتك نوهت قبل كدا بأن حساب مصدر الكتلة فى الكود الامريكى يعتمد فقط على Dead load ولايدخل فيه الاحمال الحية وعليه ستختلف قيمة قوة القص القاعدى المحسوبة ولكن سيظل الفرق كماوضحت حضرتك بين القيمة المحسوبة بالكود المصرى وبين المحسوبة بالكود الامريكى ( 1.52مرة ) .ارجو من حضرتك التوضيح ومرفق الموديل الخاص بحسابات الكود الامريكى UBC على هذا الرابط :
http://www.mediafire.com/?ka5md54fbt38ebd
ونحن فى انتظار رد حضرتك وايضا استكمال شرح طريقة تصحيح قيمة ال T و R لانى بصراحة قرأت شرح فى هذا الموضوع ولكنه كان غامض بعض الشئ وايضا ملف SUMMARY REPORT والذى يحتوى على كل التفاصيل الخاصة بتحليل المبنى .
ولك جزيل الشكر.
تقبل تحياتى .


----------



## أسامه نواره (14 سبتمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> السيد المهندس / اسامة بخصوص الطرق اللى حضرتك عرضتها لادخال احمال الزلازل بالكود الاوروبى والكود الامريكى واتضح منها انه يمكن الاعتماد على الكود الاوروبى فى ادخال احمال الزلازل ولكن لى بعض الاستفسارات ياريت حضرتك توضحها :
> 1- تم ادخال الTime period للمبنى T=1.1446 من الحسابات التى قمنا بها مسبقا باستخدام برنامج المهندس / السيد الشيخ وعليه فانه ولاى منشأ لابد من اجراء هذة الحسابات المبدئيه لايجاد قيمة T قبل الاستخدام المباشر لبرنامج الايتاب لحساب احمال الزلازل بالكود الاوروبى . ارجوك صحح لى اذا كان هناك خطأ فى ذلك .



*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا اشكرك على المجهود المتواصل والمتابعه فى عمل ملف الايتابس 
ولكن دعنا نتسائل الان وبعد الانتهاء تقريبا من ادخال البرج على برنامج الايتابس فقط يوجد تعديل بسيط فى ال set modifiers الخاص بالكمرات والاعمده لقيم الtorsional constant يجب عملها مثل الكود المصرى وسوف نجدها ارقامها فى الغالب سوف تكون 0.05 بدلا من 0.50 الموجوده فى الملف 
ولابد أن نعرف أننا فى بداية ادخال بيانات البرج بدأنا بفرض قيمة زمن الطول الموجى للمنشأ (T) على القانون التالى

*


*
وهو للمعلوميه هو نفسه فى الكود الامريكى upc97 وكما نرى فان قيمة (T) تعتمد على معمل Ct هذا المعمل يتوقف على نوعية الاطارات المستخدمه ال frames فى مقاومة الزلازل وزيادة وقيمة (T) يعنى قوة قص قاعدى أقل وهذا أفضل بالطبع ولكن هذا فرض قيمة (T) هو فرض مبدئى لحين حل المنشأ على برنامج الايتابس وبعد الحل نحسب قيمة (Tx) اى قيمة (T) فى اتجاه محور (X) وكذلك (Ty) فى اتجاه محور (Y) وبالتالى نحسب قيمة القص القاعدى فى اتجاه (X) والتى يمكن أن تختلف عن قيمة قوة القص القاعدى فى الاتجاه (Y) ويتم حساب قيمة (Tx) من قانون رايلى كالاتى

*


*
وكما نرى من القانون السابق فان قيمة (T) تعتمد على ازاحة كل دور ووزن كل دور وقوة الزلازل الاستاسيكيه المؤثره فى كل دور وكل هذه البيانات يمكن الحصول عليها بسهوله من طباعة ال summary report كما يلى لقيم قوى الزلازل عند كل دور

*


*
وكذلك قيم الازاحه الافقيه نتيجة الزلازل فى اتجاه X كما يلى 

*


*
والذى يمكن أخذ اى بيانات منه الى برنامج الاكسل لتكملة أى حسابات اخرى 
ولكن لابد الا تزيد قيمة (T) عن 1.20 القيمه المحسوبه بالطريقه الاولى هذا فى الكود المصرى أما الكود الامريكى Upc97 فيجب الاتزيد قيمة (T) بطريقة رايلى عن 1.30 القيمة المحسوبه بالطريقه الاولى وذلك فى المنطقه الزلزاليه الربعه ولاتزيد عن 1.40 القيمه المحسوبه بالطريقه الاولى لباقى المناطق 
وكما توجد طريقه ثالثه لحساب قيمة (T) سوف نتعرض لها عند التحليل الديناميكى 
لذلك نرجو من المهندس ابراهيم محاولة حساب قيم (Tx ) & (Ty) للبرج مره بالكود المصرى ومره بكود upc97
وللحديث بقيه 
تقبل تحياتى
*


----------



## hema81 (15 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
استاذى العزيز مهندس / اسامة نوارة 
لك كل الشكر والتقدير على كل ماتبذله من جهد وتضحى به من وقت فى سبيل نشرهذا العلم فجزاك الله عنا خيرا.
حاولت بفضل الله عمل ملفات اكسل لحساب ثابت اللى لقطاعات الاعمدة والكمرات الموجودة بالمشروع طبقا للكود المصرى وكذلك لحساب ال Time period بطريقة رايلى طبقا للكود المصرى والكود الامريكى والملفات موجوده على الروابط التالية :
1- حساب ثابت اللى :
Torsional constant Calculations.rar
2- حساب Tx و Ty طبقا للكود المصري:
Time Period Calculations Egption code.rar
3-حساب Tx و Ty طبقا للكود الامريكى UBC :
http://www.mediafire.com/?48jbtav02rl79q8
ارجو من حضرتك مراجعة هذة الملفات وتوضيح اى اخطاء بها ان وجدت وللتوضيح قمت بادخال قيم ثابت اللى التى تم حسابها طبقا للملف المرفق وتم حل الموديل وعمل الحسابات الخاصة بقيم Tx وTy والتى سأقوم باعادة ادخالها بالقيم الجديدة على المودل بعد مراجعة حضرتك لها والتأكد من عدم وجود اخطاء بها .
تقبل تحياتى .


----------



## أسامه نواره (15 سبتمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> استاذى العزيز مهندس / اسامة نوارة
> لك كل الشكر والتقدير على كل ماتبذله من جهد وتضحى به من وقت فى سبيل نشرهذا العلم فجزاك الله عنا خيرا.
> حاولت بفضل الله عمل ملفات اكسل لحساب ثابت اللى لقطاعات الاعمدة والكمرات الموجودة بالمشروع طبقا للكود المصرى وكذلك لحساب ال Time period بطريقة رايلى طبقا للكود المصرى والكود الامريكى والملفات موجوده على الروابط التالية :
> ...


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولا اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه 
ثانيا اشكرك على مجهودك الدؤب وكما ذكرت لك سوف تكون ملفاتك مرجع ان شاء الله فى هذا المنتدى لبرنامج الايتابس ودراسة الزلازل 
ثالثا ما يحزننى هو عزوف الاخوه الزملاء وعدم المشاركه وخصوصا الاخ المهندس خالد الازهرى والذى كان متحفزا فى البدايه وكذلك عزوف المهندس المجتهد محمد الجيزاوى وكذلك غياب الاخت المهندسه فاطمه لان عدم المشاركه تقلل الحراك والتفاعل وبالتالى يؤدى ذلك للملل والشعور بعدم أهمية الموضوع 
نعود لموضوعنا وهو زمن المنشأ (T) وكما شاهدت فى ال summary report وكذلك فيما قمت أنت مشكورا بعمله من ملفات أكسل اتضح أن قيم (T) المحسوبه من قانون رايلى كبيره وأكبر من التى تم استنتاجها من القانون الاول وكذلك لاحظنا أن قيمة (Ty) أكبر فى القيمه من (Tx) كما يلى 

*

*

وهذا دلالته أن حوائط القص والاعمده فى اتجاه X اى العموديه على محور X أقوى وأفضل من حوائط القص والاعمده فى اتجاه Y أى العموديه على محور Y لاننا اذا رجعنا الى قانون رايلى فسوف نجد أن وزن الدور ثابت سواء عند حساب (Tx) أو عند حساب (Ty) وكذلك قوة الزلزال ثابته والمتغير فقط هو الازاحه الافقيه ولذلك كلما زادت الازاحه يدل ذلك على ضعف فى حوائط القص والاعمده فى هذا الاتجاه 
واذا رجعنا الى ملف ال summary report والذى يجب قراءته بعنايه أكثر من مره وقراءة الارقام والتدقيق فيها لكى نعرف ماورائها كالاتى :-

*

*

نجد حالة تحميل الزلازل فى اتجاه محور X = Qx والمفروض أن تكون الازاحه فى اتجاه X فقط ولكننا نجد ازاحه بمقدار تقريبا 11%فى اتجاه Y أيضا فمن أين أتت هذه الازاحه برغم أننا لم نعطى 5%ecc فى اتجاه Y وذلك عند تعريف Qx ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هذا بالطبع أتى من عدم تطابق C.M مع C.R وهذه احدى سلبياته لذلك كان يجب عند عمل ال model لدور واحد وحله وملاحظة البعد الكبير بين المركزيين ولذلك كان يجب تغيير أماكن حوائط القص وكذلك أطوالها للتقليل فى الفارق بين المركزيين لانه وببساطه عندما ينطبق مركز الجساءه (C.R) مع مركز الكتله (C.M) فان المبنى سوف يتحرك فى اتجاه حركة الزلازل فقط ويرجع ذلك لعدم تولد عزوم لى حول المحور الرأسى للمبنى (Mz=0.0) وبالقطع وجود**(Mz) بسبب** المسافه كبيره بين المركزيين سوف يسبب زياده فى القوى الافقيه المتولده على الاعمده وحوائط القص بالاضافه طبعا الى زياده فى الازاحه زياده فى الانحراف الافقى كما شاهدنا فى الصوره السابقه
واذا رجعنا للكود المصرى فان اقصى ارتفاع للمبنى لكى يتم حساب منه قيمة (T) هو 60 متر وبما أن ارتفاع البرج = 65 متر لذلك وجب علينا عمل تحليل ديناميكى وبذلك نحن نحتاج عمل تحليل اساتيكى اولا لكى نعمل عليه scaling لقوة القص القاعدى فى التحليل الديناميكى وعليه يجب الوصول الى القيمه الصحيحه لقوة القص القاعدى والتى تعتمد على قيمة (T) وكذلك قيمة (R) وكذلك وزن المنشأ 
ونحن قد انتهينا من دراسة قيمة (T) ووجدناها = 1.3735 ثانيه لذلك يتم تعديلها فى الموديل انتظارا لتعديل ومعرفة قيمة (R) الحقيقيه وهل هى = 5 أو أقل من ذلك أو أكبر سواء فى اتجاه X or Y
واذا ما حاولنا التدريب على باقى اشتراطات الكود الامريكى upc97 لدراسة العزوم الاضافيه الناتجه من عدم انتظام المبنى فى المسقط الافقى أو ما يسمى معامل الفتل وهوAccidental Torsional effect فانه أوضح فى الحسابات من الكود المصرى كالاتى 

*

*

نقوم بعمل الاتى بالنسبه لدراستنا للبرج كالاتى :-
1- نختار نقطتتين فى نهاية المبنى فى الاتجاه العمودى على حركة الزلزال وحركة الزلزال هنا فى اتجاه X=Qx لذلك نختار نقتطيين على محورY كما يلى 

*

*

ثم بالماوس كليك يميين لاظهار ال point Displacement وكذلك ال drift عند النقطه (1) كما يلى

*

* 

ثم يتم نسخ الحسابات السابقه فى برنامج الاكسل 
2- نكرر ما سبق للنقطه 2 كما يلى 

*



*

3- من داخل برنامج الاكسل يتم عمل عمود رأسى يكون عنوانه D max اى يكون مخصص لاكبرقيمه للازاحه الافقيه وعلى أن يحتوى على دالة Max لقيمتى الازاحه displacement بين نقطتى 1 & 2 ثم يتم عمل عمود اخر لمتوسط الازاحه displacement بين النقطتيين 1 & 2 تسمى D avr وعلى أن يتم ضرب كل قيمة * 1.20 لكى نحسب قيمة (Ax) بسهوله بعد ذلك من القانون 

*


*
4- نكرر ما سبق باضافة عمود رأسى عنوانه max Drift وهو مخصص لاقصى وعلى أن يحتوى على دالة Max لقيمتى Drift الرأسى بين نقطتى 1 & 2 وكذلك عمود رابع لمتوسط ال drift بين نقطتى 1 & 2 تسمى Drift avr.
وعلى حسب كود upc97 اذا كان خارج قسمة قيم الDrift max على قيم ال Drift avr. اذا زادت هذه القيم عن 1.20 اى أن قيمة الانحراف ال drift القصوى أكبر من متوسط الانحراف الDrift avr بمقدار 20% يعنى ذلك أنه يوجد عدم انتظام فى المسقط الافقى كما يلى




**
وعليه يتم حساب قيمة (Ax) والتى يتم حسابها من الازاحات التى تم عملها فى الخطوه رقم 3 ويجب كما ذكر القانون فى كود upc97 الا تزيد هذه القيمة عن 3 ولا تقل عن 1.00 واذا زادت قيمتها عن 1.00 يتم ضرب هذه الزياده فى مقدار ال5% ترحيل وبالطبع يتم عمل ذلك لكل دور كما يلى فى برنامج الايتابس على فرض أن قيمة (Ax) التى تم استنتاجها من برنامج الاكسل = 1.2

*

*

لذلك نرجو من المهندس ابراهيم تكملة الحل لهذه الخطوه
وللحديث بقيه عن تحليل نتائج الايتابس ومطابقتها مع الكود 
تقبل تحياتى







*


----------



## quty (15 سبتمبر 2012)

الشكر الجزيل للمهندس اسامه علي مايبذله من مجهود كبير جدا وانا علي يقين بان كل متابع لهذا الموضوع سيستفيد منه استفاده عظيمه مثلي والشكر ايضا للمهندس ابراهيم علي مايبذله من مجهود واتمني الا تفتر ابدا عزيمة الرجال جزاكم الله كل خير وجعل عملكم في ميزان حسناتكم -عن نفسي انا عامل موديل للبرج ومتابع معكم خطوه بخطوه وفقكم الله وشكرا


----------



## hema81 (15 سبتمبر 2012)

quty قال:


> الشكر الجزيل للمهندس اسامه علي مايبذله من مجهود كبير جدا وانا علي يقين بان كل متابع لهذا الموضوع سيستفيد منه استفاده عظيمه مثلي والشكر ايضا للمهندس ابراهيم علي مايبذله من مجهود واتمني الا تفتر ابدا عزيمة الرجال جزاكم الله كل خير وجعل عملكم في ميزان حسناتكم -عن نفسي انا عامل موديل للبرج ومتابع معكم خطوه بخطوه وفقكم الله وشكرا



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اشكرك اخى الفاضل على كلماتك الطيبة وانضم الى السيد الفاضل مهندس / اسامة فى دعوة جميع الزملاء فى المشاركة فى هذا المشروع المفيد لنا جميع وادعو جميع الاساتذة الافاضل الذى ذكرهم المهندس اسامة الى الانضمام اليه حتى نستفيد جميعا من خبراتهم كما عودونا دائما بنقاشاتهم والتى تعتبر مراجع لنا نتابعها ونستفيد منها خير الاستفادة وادعوك انت ايضا للمشاركة معنا فمجرد سؤال ولو بسيط قد تنتج عنه استفادة كبيرة لنا جميعا. 
وبالنسبة لموضوعنا فقد قمت بعمل ملف اكسيل لحساب المعامل Ax لتصحيح قيمة الeccentercity وذلك باستخدام الكود الامريكى بعد تعديل قيمة T بالقيمة التى توصلنا اليها وهى 1.6024طبقا لحسابات الكود الامريكى والملف على هذا الرابط:
UBC Eccentercity Factor.rar
والسؤال هنا هوكما وضحت حضرتك انه يتم تصحيح قيمة ecc=0.05 لكل دور ولكن ذلك سيتم داخل حالات التحميل التى ذكرناها من قبل EQXP وEQXN واخذها مرة موجب ومرة سالب وبالمثل يتم ذلك للاتجاه Y ارجو من حضرتك التوضيح .
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (16 سبتمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> اشكرك اخى الفاضل على كلماتك الطيبة وانضم الى السيد الفاضل مهندس / اسامة فى دعوة جميع الزملاء فى المشاركة فى هذا المشروع المفيد لنا جميع وادعو جميع الاساتذة الافاضل الذى ذكرهم المهندس اسامة الى الانضمام اليه حتى نستفيد جميعا من خبراتهم كما عودونا دائما بنقاشاتهم والتى تعتبر مراجع لنا نتابعها ونستفيد منها خير الاستفادة وادعوك انت ايضا للمشاركة معنا فمجرد سؤال ولو بسيط قد تنتج عنه استفادة كبيرة لنا جميعا.
> وبالنسبة لموضوعنا فقد قمت بعمل ملف اكسيل لحساب المعامل Ax لتصحيح قيمة الeccentercity وذلك باستخدام الكود الامريكى بعد تعديل قيمة T بالقيمة التى توصلنا اليها وهى 1.6024طبقا لحسابات الكود الامريكى والملف على هذا الرابط:
> UBC Eccentercity Factor.rar
> ...


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
ملف ممتاز لحساب معامل تكبير عدم الانتظام المسقط الافقى (Ax) أو مايسمى Accidental Torsional effect وطبعا هذا يتم عمله فى حالات تحميل الزلازل التى يتم تعريفها على أساس وجود 5% ترحيل اى 5%ecc. فقط ولكن انظر الى امكانيات برنامج الايتابس المبدع فى وجود ماسبق عمله فى ملف ال summary report كما يلى

*


*
حيث قام البرنامج بحصر أقصى ازاحه افقيه عند كل دور وكذلك متوسط الازاحه الافقيه بين أقصى وأقل ازاحه أفقيه عند كل دور وكذلك قام بحساب المتوسط بينهما فقط نقوم بايجاد مربع المتوسط لهذه القيم بعد قسمة كل رقم على 1.20 مثلما ذكر الكود وارجو من الاخ المهندس ابراهيم متابعة وعمل ملف اكسل لهذه الخطوه 
وكما تعرف أن لغة المهندسيين هى الارقام فما رأيك فى الارقام الخاصه بالبرج عند النقطه 1 مثلا لقيم ال drift وكذلك لقيم الازاحه ال displacement فى الاتجاه الرأسى لهذه النقطه ارجو أن تقرأها مره ثانيه لتراجع ماسبق ذكره فى الصفحه 25 على الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t337256-25.html#post2760975 
فسوف نجد أن أقصى ازاحه عند الدور الاخير وهذا منطقى أما أقصى قيمه للانحراف max Drift فهى لن تكون عند اخر دور !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
وماذا يعنى ذلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟ وايه الفائده من ذلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
شوف ياسيدى عند الدور الذى يحدث عنده أقصى انحراف اى أقصى Drift سوف يكون عنده اقصى تأثير للزلازل على هذا الدور يعنى أقصى قوى من عزوم وقوى قص يشبه فى ذلك كما ذكرت فى الاساسات للقاعده المسلحه التى يحدث عندها أقصى differential settlement وليس من المهم أن يؤثر الهبوط الكلى على تولد اجهادات قصوى عند قواعد بعينها وكذلك أقصى ازاحه أفقيه عند نهاية المبنى ليس لها تأثير أقصى فى تولد اجهادات العزوم وقوى القص على السقف وسوف نتأكد من ذلك عند تصدير الاسقف الى برنامج السيف 12 ونقوم بتصدير سقفيين أحدهما للدور الاخير والاخر للدور الذى عنده اقصى انحراف max drift
طيب كيف أحدد الدور الذى يحدث عنده أقصى انحراف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
نذهب الى قائمة Display>show story response plot >maximum story drift كما فى الصوره التاليه 

*


*
وفى الصوره السابقه نجد أن أقصى انحراف max drift لم يكن عند اخر دور كما يعتقد كثير من الاخوه المهندسيين وكما توجد كثير من الفيديوهات التى تشرح ذلك 
وللتدقيق أكثر بتعديل رقم الدور نجد أن الدور الذى يحدث عنده أقصى انحراف max drift تكون عند الدور الثامن كما يلى

*


*
وفى الصوره السابقه يجب أن نلاحظ أن الدور الثامن عددا يبدأ العد من أعلى دور ال base مباشرة وليس بالاسماء التى تم ادخالها لبرنامج الايتابس 
طيب ايه الفائده الثانيه فى قيمة أقصى انحراف max drift؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
نذهب اولا للملف الرائع وهو ال summary report نجد أن البرنامج حدد لنا قيمتها عند كل دور مع ملاحظة أن أقل قيمه لل max drift عند الدور الثامن كما يلى

*


*
نعمل بها ايه دى يابشمهندس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
نروح للكود المصرى

*






*

ونروح للكود الامريكى upc97 

*


*
*


*
ماذا نلاحظ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ نلاحظ فقط أننا نحتاج ** الى أقصى ازاحه نسبيه يعنى ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ يعنى اضرب أقصى انحراف max drift الذى حصلت عليه من ال summary report فى ارتفاع الدور H= 3.25 m نحصل على أقصى ازاحه نسبيه ثم نقارن هذه الارقام باشتراطات الكود سواء المصرى بعد قسمة القيمه السابقه **على معامل هذا المعمل = 2.00 فى المبانى السكنيه ونقارنها ب 0.05 H حيث H = 3.25 
أو الكود الامريكى حيث نضرب القيمه السابقه * 0.7 * R ثم نقارن هذه القيم ب 0.02H لان قيمة T>0.70sec وحيث H هنا هى =3.25 م اى ارتفاع الدور 
لذلك نطلب من زميلنا الفاضل المهندس ابراهيم عمل ملف اكسل للتحقق من ال story drift limitation المذكوره فى الكوديين وطبعا سوف نحسب القيم لكل دور 
وكما ذكرت سابقا فان هذا البرج يجب عمل تحليل ديناميكى على حسب الكود المصرى أما الكود الامريكى upc97 فيشترط الا يزيد ارتفاع المبنى عن 240 قدم اى 73 متر تقريبا وبذلك هذا البرج لايحتاج الى تحليل ديناميكى على حسب الكود الامريكى upc97 لذلك يجب عمل حالات التحميل للزلازل فى جميع الاتجهاهات وتكمله تراكيب الاحمال وفقا لما تم توضيحه سابقا للكود وذلك لدراسة البرج باستخدام الكود الامريكى upc97
يتبقى بعد ذلك تحديد قيمة (R) وكما اسميها معامل الامان العكسى وبعدها نبدأ التحليل الديناميكى على الايتابس للبرج على حسب الكود المصرى 
تقبل تحياتى *


----------



## hema81 (16 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
السيد المهندس الفاضل / اسامة أود ان اعبر لك اول عن عظيم امتنانى لما تقدمه لنا من معلومات قيمة فى هذا المشروع واتشرف بأن اتابع معك فى هذا العمل والذى سيكون بأذن الله بمثابة مرجع لى فى عملى ان شاء الله .
ولنتابع فقد قمت بعمل الملف الخاص بحساب المعامل Ax والذى كما تفضلت يمكن عملة مباشرة من الملف الرائع والذى يعتبر كلمة السر فى برنامج الايتاب summary file من خلال البند الخاص ب story max and min displacements وتم حسابها لتصحيح الecc فى اتجاه x و y والملف على الرابط التالى :
Final UBC Eccentercity Factor.rar
وقد قمت بادخال هذة التصحيحات فى الاتجاهين فى حالتى التحميل فى اتجاة x وy وكان فى عندى استفسار فى الجزئية دى ففى الاتجاة y مثلا كان المعامل Ax= 1 فهل من الضرورى عمل override لل ecc بالقيمة 0.05 فى هذة الحالة ولا لا وبالنسبة للمعامل Axهل ستختلف طريقة حسابه فى الكود المصرى عن ماقمنا به ؟ 
وبالنسبه لعمل Check of max drift اشكر حضرتك جدا على هذة المعلومة القيم والتى بالفعل كنت ومن خلال مشاهدتى لبعض فيديوهات الشرح من المتوهمين بأنها موجودة بالدور الاخير ولكن حضرتك مشكورا وضحت هذة النقطة جيدا وقد قمت بعمل الملف الذى طلبتة حضرتك لعمل check بالكودين المصرى والامريكى تجده على هذا الرابط:
Check max drift.rar
ارجو من حضرتك مراجعتة واعتماده وكان فى نقطة لما حضرتك قولت حنقارن ب 0.05H كنت تقصد هذا الرقم فعلا ام تقصد 0.005H كما هو موجود بالكود ارجو التوضيح لتعديل الملف ان لزم الامر .
وبالنسبة لحالات التحميل الخاصة بالكود الامريكى فقد قمت بعمل الملف الخاص بها ( اكسل ) لتراجعه حضرتك قبل وضعها على الموديل ووضعت به حالات كان قد قام برفعها المهندس خالد الازهرى من قبل فى هذا الموضوع فارجو المراجعة حتى نستقر على الحالات النهائية للكود الامريكى ولقد لاحظت ان الكود الامريكى وضعت معاملان للاحمال الحية فى حالة زيادة او نقصان هذة الاحمال عن قيمة معينة 4.79 kn/m2 فلو مثلا عندنا الدور الارضى والبدروم تخطت الاحمال الحية هذة القيمة فكيف ستكون حالات تراكب الاحمال فى هذة الحالة والملف على الرابط التالى :
UBC LOAD COMBINATIONS.rar
واريد ان ارفق ايضا الموديل على الوضع النهائى حتى الان بعد تعديل ecc و T وعمل LOAD CASES قد كان طلبه من احد الزملاء ولكى تراجعة حضرتك ايضا وخصوصا المرحلة الخاصة بتصحيح الECC والملف على الرابط التالى :
Final 3D Model UBC.rar
اسف على الاطالة 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

ازيكم يا بشمهندسين يارب تكونوا بخير وبصحة وعافية 

اسف على التاخير انتوا رحتوا بعيد بس بعون الله ساقوم بعمل ما فاتنى 

احب انى اشكر المهندس اسامة اللى مش بيبخل علينا باى معلومة 

اشكر المهنس ابراهيم والمهندس حسام على سؤالهم عليا 

انا عملت حالات التحميل للزلازل طبقا للكود الاوروبى 














































**تقبل تحياتى 

محمد الجيزاوى *​


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*ياريت التأنى شوية يا بشمهندسين الله يرضى عنكم 

انا عندى استفسار فى الصوة الاخيرة المعادلة بتقول

Fb = SD(T1) * m* Lamda

فى تعريف m هو قال ان 


is the total mass of the building, above the foundation or above the top of a rigid *
*basement, 

يعنى اية Rigid Basement واية هى خواصة 

بالنسبة للمنحنى اللى هنشتغل علية وقولنا انة المنحنى التانى بس فية ملحوظة 







الرجل بيقول هنا ان المنحنى التانى مناسب للمناطق الزلزالية ذات شدة زلزالية لا تزيد عن 5.50 ريختر 

ومن المعروف ان زلزال 1992 كانت شدتة الزلزالية 5.80 ريختر وشبة الجزيرة العربية تصل فيها شدة الزلزال الى 6.50 ريختر لانة قريب من خليج العقبة وعلى حد علمى ان 

عند البحر الاحمر يوجد 2 من الالواح 



ازاى احنا نشتغل على المنحنى التانى 

استفسار اخر وهو ان لو جينا نبص على الصورة اللى فيها behaviour Factor وهو المعامل المعادل لقيمة R فى الكود المصرى اللى هى الكود الامريكى UPC 

لقيت فى الجدول كام معامل انا مش عارف استوعبهم ارجو الايضاح بالنسبة لكل من DCM & DCH وحضرتك كنت نوهت ان قيمة Q = 5 انا حاولت اجرب القيم المشروح 

فيها النسبة بين الاتنين Alpha على الجدولين كانت اقرب قيمة 4.80 






ارجو ان يتسع صدر المهندس اسامة لكل هذة الاستفسارات 

تقبل تحياتى 

تلميذك*​


----------



## أسامه نواره (16 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولا اقول للمهندس محمد الجيزاوى حمدا الله على السلامه 
ثانيا اشكر المهندس الدؤب الحاضر دائما المهندس ابراهيم فلوا تواجده ومشاركاته لكان قد توقف هذا العمل 
ثالثا الرابطيين التناليين اهديهم للمهندس محمد الجيزاوى الى أن اقوم بالرد عليه وكذلك على المهندس ابراهيم 

https://www.google.com/url?q=http:/...ds-cse&usg=AFQjCNEOCrwJELsJv1ahpY2KMOkSxU-kRw

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t255306.html

تقبلا تحياتى


----------



## أحبك في الله (17 سبتمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> 2- ارجو من حضرتك توضيح ما هى المعاملات LOWER BOUND FACTOR , BETA= 0.20 و CORRECTION FACTOR , LAMBDA =1 والتى قمنا بادخالها فى معاملات الكود الاوروبى وماذا تقابل فى الكود المصرى ؟



دي مقارنه سريعة كنت عملتها بعد التخرج مباشرةً بين الكود الأوروبي الموحد لسنة 2004 والكود المصري للأحمال لسنة 2008 (لكنه بالمناسبه غير رسمي ولا يعتد به في المجمعة العشرية) فيما يخص أحمال الزلازل


----------



## أسامه نواره (17 سبتمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> السيد المهندس الفاضل / اسامة أود ان اعبر لك اول عن عظيم امتنانى لما تقدمه لنا من معلومات قيمة فى هذا المشروع واتشرف بأن اتابع معك فى هذا العمل والذى سيكون بأذن الله بمثابة مرجع لى فى عملى ان شاء الله .
> ولنتابع فقد قمت بعمل الملف الخاص بحساب المعامل Ax والذى كما تفضلت يمكن عملة مباشرة من الملف الرائع والذى يعتبر كلمة السر فى برنامج الايتاب summary file من خلال البند الخاص ب story max and min displacements وتم حسابها لتصحيح الecc فى اتجاه x و y والملف على الرابط التالى :
> Final UBC Eccentercity Factor.rar
> ...


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولا اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه والفضل بعد الله عز وجل يرجع لهذا المنتدى الموقر والى الاساتذه الافاضل الكبار الذين تعلمنا على ايدهم والمهم الا نبخل على بعضا البعض بأى معلومه لان فى ذلك نهضة الامه ورفع مستوانا ومسايرتنا للنهضه العلميه والتى أتمنى أن تكون على أيدى شاب الثوره ان شاء الله
ثانيا اعتقد الان أنك قد اقتنعت ببرنامج الايتابس بعدما كنت فى بداية مشاركاتك تعمل لنا الملفات على برنامج الساب2000 وكما اتضح أن برنامج الايتابس متخصص أكثر ويعطى نتائج نحتاجها مباشرة أفضل من برنامج الساب 2000 وهذا قطعا لايقلل من أهمية الساب 2000 لانه الام وأصل شجرة العيله فى شركة CSI وكما يمكن عمل البرج عليه أيضا ولكن برنامج الايتابس متخصص فى دراسة الابراج والمبانى العاليه تحت تأثير الرياح والزلازل لذلك نحن نحلل عليه الاعمده وحوائط القص لذلك ادعو كل الزملاء المهندسيين تعلم هذا البرنامج لانه يشبه الى حد كبير برنامج الساب2000
ثالثا بالنسبه الى Ax= torsional application factors وما قمت أنت بعمله بحق هو ملف ممتاز واشكرك عليه لاننى شخصيا استفدت منه وسوف استفيد منه مستقبلا ان شاء الله 
أما استفسارك عن قيم Ax فطبعا نحن نستخدما فى حالة التحميل التى يوجد بها ترحيل فقط 5%ecc. حيث فرضا أن قيمة Ax=1.25 فاننا فى قائمة override نضرب 0.05 * 1.25 = 0.0625 بدلا من 0.05 لكل دور ولكل اتجاه وطبعا اذا كانت قيمة Ax=1.00 فلا داعى لعمل اى شئ كما يلى 

*


*
رابعا بالنسبه الى max drift فهو أم المشاكل فى الزلازل وكما ترى أنه unsafe وهو الذى يتحكم فى قطاعات الاعمده وحوائط القص ولكن لاتنسى وجود ترحيل كبير بين مركزى الجساءه والكتله فله سبب مباشر أيضا فى زيادة قيمة ال max drift وطبعا يوج خطأ أثاؤ توضيحى للكود المصرى فى وجود صفر عندما نقارن بالكود المصرى لقيم ال drift فالمفروض القيمه هى 0.005*H وطبعا لابد أن نراجع طبيعه وتشطيبات الواجهات فى المنشأ لان قيم المقارنه لل drift تتوقف عليها كما ذكر الكود المصرى 
وبالنسبه لملفات الاكسل فهى بحق ممتازه ولكن ارجو اضافه عمود رأسى يوضح فيه أنه اذا كانت ال drift امنه اى safe فيتم كتابة safe مقابها واذا كانت غير امنه يمتب البرنامج انها unsafe باللون الاحمر حتى ننتبه الى الادوار التى بها مشاكل 
خامسا بالنسبه لحالات التحميل التى ذكرها أخونا المهندس المشرف /خالد الازهرى فى للكود الامريكى ولكنها قديمه لسنة 90 حيث يكون مكتوب ACI 318M-90 ولكن فى الاصدارات الحديثه فى كما ذكرتها لك وهذه الحالات التى ذكرها أخونا المهندس خالد كما يلى 

*


*
سادسا بالنسبه للاحمال الحيه فهى نفسها تقريبا كما فى الكود المصرى وكما ذكر الكود المصرى اذا زادت الاحمال عن 500 كجم /م2 يتم زيادة نسبة مشاركة الاحمال الحيه فى تراكيب الاحمال كما ذكرت فالطبع يتم عمل حالات تحميل مخصوصه لهذه الادوار ولكن السؤال كيف يتم توقيع الحمل الحى نفسه على هذه الادوار ؟؟؟؟؟
سادسا نحن لم ننتهى من تحديد قيمة (R) والتى تعتمد على النظام الانشائى المقاوم للزلازل وكذلك تصحيح قيمها النهائيه بعد حل البرج على برنامج الايتابس لان قيمة القص القاعدى وكما تعرف تتأثر بقيمة R & T 
تقبل تحياتى


*


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (17 سبتمبر 2012)

*يعد عمل ملف الايتابس وتعريف احمال الزلازل طبقا للكود الاوروبى الموحد بالفعل كما قال المهندس اسامة انة يمكننا الاعتماد على الكود الاوروبى فى ادخال الاحمال طبقا للكود المصرى 













سوف اقوم بعمل حالات التحميل طبقا للكود الامريكى ونرى ما يحدث 

تقبل تحياتى *​


----------



## hema81 (17 سبتمبر 2012)

darkmetal1001 قال:


> *يعد عمل ملف الايتابس وتعريف احمال الزلازل طبقا للكود الاوروبى الموحد بالفعل كما قال المهندس اسامة انة يمكننا الاعتماد على الكود الاوروبى فى ادخال الاحمال طبقا للكود المصرى
> 
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله م / محمد الجيزاوى 
اولا حمد الله على السلامة ويارب تكون بخير وتنور معا دايما بمشاركاتك 
ونريد ان ننتهى بأذن الله من تعريف حالات التحميل بالكود الامريكى ووضعها فى صورتها النهائية وكما اشرت سابقا نريد باذن الله الخروج من هذا المشروع بمجموعة متميزة من الملفات المساعدة فى التصميم تكون نافعه لنا ولكل من استخدمها من اخواننا المهندسين بأذن الله .
فى انتظار ردك ان شاء الله.
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (17 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
السيد المهندس الفاضل/ اسامة نوارة 
اشكر حضرتك جدا على كلماتك الطيبة ولا تعرف مدى سعادتى بهذة الكلمات جزاك الله عنا خيرا .
مرفق الملف النهائى لعمل Check max drift على هذا الرابط :
Final Check max drift.rar
تقبل تحياتى.


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (17 سبتمبر 2012)

انا عملت حالات التحميل طبقا للكود الامريكى وعملت وتم التاكد من قيمة time period 

بس السؤال هنا احنا دلوقتى بندور فى عمل فحص Max Drift طبقا للاكواد فية استفسار الكلام دا بعد تعديل قيم torsion constant وقيم t 

ارجو الرد انا فى الانتظار لاكمال الملف 

ارجو من المهندس اسامة الرد على تساؤلاتى


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (17 سبتمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> السيد المهندس الفاضل/ اسامة نوارة
> اشكر حضرتك جدا على كلماتك الطيبة ولا تعرف مدى سعادتى بهذة الكلمات جزاك الله عنا خيرا .
> مرفق الملف النهائى لعمل Check max drift على هذا الرابط :
> ...



*بالطبع يا بشمهندس ابراهيم فى اخر المشروع سوف نقوم بعمل تجميع نهائى لهذة الملفات *​


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (17 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

انا اسف اني مش بشارك بس للاسف بحاول استفيد لكن معلوماتي تكاد تكوني بالنسبه لكم معدومه وبحاول اقرا الكلام لاول مره منكم 

وبصراحه شغل المهندس ابراهيم ما شاء الله عليه رووووووووووووووعه جداا وربنا يجزيه خيرا عنا امين 

والمهندس اسامه ربنا يكرمه ويوفقه يارب العالمين 

دمتم لنا فخرا وللامه الاسلاميه والعربيه 

ربنا يحميكم ويجزيكم خيرا


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*كان ليا استفسار انا لاحظت ان المهندس ابراهيم Drift ثابتة وهو انت بيعمل Check بالكودين 

مش المفروض لما اجى اعمل Check بالكود المصرى هكون انا ماثر باحمال طبقا للكود المصرى وهكذا بالنسبة للكود الامريكى 

منتظر ردك يا مهندس ابراهيم 

تقبل تحياتى *​


----------



## hema81 (18 سبتمبر 2012)

darkmetal1001 قال:


> *كان ليا استفسار انا لاحظت ان المهندس ابراهيم Drift ثابتة وهو انت بيعمل Check بالكودين
> 
> مش المفروض لما اجى اعمل Check بالكود المصرى هكون انا ماثر باحمال طبقا للكود المصرى وهكذا بالنسبة للكود الامريكى
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
طبعا يابشمهندس محمد مش عايزه كلام انا بس اشتغلت على الموديل اللى عملناه بالكود الامريكى لعمل الشيت وعذرا على هذا السهو والملف على الرابط التالى:
Final Check max drift.rar
وفى انتظارك لعمل تراكيب الاحمال بالكود الامريكى .
تقبل تحياتى.


----------



## hema81 (18 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
كان فى تنوية بسيط بخصوص المعلومات المتاحة عن المشروع ان Fcu= 350kg/m2 for beams and slabs وكانت Fcu= 450kg/m2 for wall and columns لذا يتوجب علينا تعريف CONC35 وCONC45 وحساب معاير المرونة فى الحالتين على حسب Fcu نظرا لاهميتة الكبيرة فى حسابات الجسأة للقطاعات والتى بدورها تؤثر على الازاحة الجانبية والdrift ويكون حسابة طبقا للكود المصرى كالتالى :
E=14000 sqrt Fcu kg \ cm2
وطبقا للكود الامريكى كالتالى: 
E= 4700 sqrt Fc N\ mm2 
FC= 0.80 Fcu if Fcu<40 N\ mm2
FC= 0.85 Fcu if Fcu>40 N\ mm2
الرجاء التعقيب على هذة الجزئية .
تقبلوا تحياتى.


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

ازيك يا بشمهندس ابراهيم انت ذكرت حاجة مهمة جدا كنت غفلت عنها 

بالنسبة للقيم اللى حضرتك نوهت بها فى المشاركة اسمحلى انى احط كام حاجة ونناقشها مع بعض









لو بصينا للرقم اللى قدام الاسطوانة 1.25 يعنى 1/1.25 = 0.8 ... خد بالك تحت خالص هتلاقى مكتوب ان القيم بالجدول للخرسانة ذات مقاومة ضغط حتى 45 ن / مم2

يبقى نستنتج ان FC = 0.8 FCU حتى 45 ن/مم2

Fc = 0.8 * 35 = 28 
Fc = 0.8 * 45 = 36





هنحسب معاير المرونة طبقا للكود المصرى 

26030.75105 = ( Ec1 = 4400 Sqrt ( 35 

29516.0973 = ( Ec2 = 4400 Sqrt ( 45

الوحدات دى N/mm2






هنحسب معاير المرونة طبقا للكود الامريكى

24870.06232 = ( Ec1 = 4700 Sqrt ( 0.8*35 

28200 = ( Ec2 = 4700 Sqrt ( 0.8*45

الوحدات دى N/mm2

منتظر ردك لكى نتفق على قيم محددة 

حيث ان قيم Drift غير مطابقة للقيم الخاصة بيك 

لو لاحظت قيم المهندس اسامة هتلاقيها مطابقة للقيم بتاعتى 






*
*

تقبل تحياتى *​


----------



## أسامه نواره (18 سبتمبر 2012)

أحبك في الله قال:


> دي مقارنه سريعة كنت عملتها بعد التخرج مباشرةً بين الكود الأوروبي الموحد لسنة 2004 والكود المصري للأحمال لسنة 2008 (لكنه بالمناسبه غير رسمي ولا يعتد به في المجمعة العشرية) فيما يخص أحمال الزلازل


نشكر زميلنا المهندس أحبك فى الله (أحبك الذى أحببتنى فيه) ونشكره على معلوماته القيمه ونريد منه مزيد من المشاركات فله باع كبير فى المشاركات القيمه ولكن لااعرف لماذا هو عازف فى هذه الايام 
وبالفعل الكود المصرى للان لم يعتمد فى الوزاره (وحقيقى معرفش أنهى وزاره وانهى وزير سوف يعتمد الكود ) 
المهم نحتاج الى مشاركات مهندسنا أحبك فى الله نظرا لانشغالى هذه الايام 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (19 سبتمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> نشكر زميلنا المهندس أحبك فى الله (أحبك الذى أحببتنى فيه) ونشكره على معلوماته القيمه ونريد منه مزيد من المشاركات فله باع كبير فى المشاركات القيمه ولكن لااعرف لماذا هو عازف فى هذه الايام
> وبالفعل الكود المصرى للان لم يعتمد فى الوزاره (وحقيقى معرفش أنهى وزاره وانهى وزير سوف يعتمد الكود )
> المهم نحتاج الى مشاركات مهندسنا أحبك فى الله نظرا لانشغالى هذه الايام
> تقبل تحياتى


*نحن فى انتظارك يا معلمنا الا ما شاء الله *​


----------



## أسامه نواره (19 سبتمبر 2012)

darkmetal1001 قال:


> *ياريت التأنى شوية يا بشمهندسين الله يرضى عنكم
> is the total mass of the building, above the foundation or above the top of a rigid *
> *basement,
> يعنى اية Rigid Basement واية هى خواصة
> ...


اولا اشكرك على اخلاقك وكلماتك الطيبه 
ثانيا أنا رأيي أنك تصلح لأن تكون مدقق هندسى أو مراجع يعنى سوف تكون ناجح فى المجمعه العشريه 
ثالثا بالنسبه لل rigid basement ينص الكود الاوربى وكذلك الكود الامريكى upc97 على أنه فى حالة وجود بدروم أو أكثر مع وجود حوائط خرسانيه حول البدروم متصله مع سقف البدروم فى هذه الحاله يعتبر البدروم Rigid وكأنه جزء يتحرك مع التربه مع حركة الزلزال وفى هذه الحاله يمكن اعتبار سقف البدروم هى ال base التى يتم يبدأ من عندها عمل تحليل انشائى على الايتابس للبرج أى أننا نهمل ادخال دور البدروم وعلى أن يتم دراسة البدروم منفردا بعد ذلك وعليه رد فعل الزلازل أو الحل الاخر هو أهمال وجود الحوائط الخرسانيه واعتبار المبنى يبدأ من أعلى الاساسات مباشرة ولذلك لانجد فى برنامج الايتابس تعريف أو ادخال لضغط التربه على حوائط البدروم 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (19 سبتمبر 2012)

الشكر للمهندسيين المهندس ابراهيم والمهندس محمد الجيزاوى على المتابعه والحرص على محاولة تكمله واخراج العمل على أكمل وجه 
مرفق قيمة R= response modification  والخاصه بالكود المصرى كما يلى 



حيث تم اختيار النظام المقاوم للزلازل هو ال Dual system  حيث كان من المفروض شرح النظم الانشائيه التى يتم استخدامها فى مقاومة الزلازل ولكننا سوف نشرحها بعد ذلك تباعا 
بالنسبه للنظام وهو ال Dual system فهو عباره عن نظام مشترك بين حوائط القصshear wall والاطارات frames ويستخدم هذا النظام فى المناطق الزلزاليه المتوسطه أى فى المنطقه الزالزاليه الثانيه حسب الكود الامريكى أى فى المناطق ذات العجله الزلزاليه ag=ZB= 0.20 من عجلة الجاذبيه أى أقصى منطقه حسب الكود المصرى هى المنطقه الزلزاليه الرابعه وكما نرى فى الصوره السابقه داخل البرواز الاحمر فأنه يمكن استخدام حوائط القص مع الاطارات لتتحمل الاحمال الافقيه للزلزال بحسب جسائتها وهى فى الغالب 75% لحوائط القص و25% للاطارات حسب الكود الامريكى السؤال المطلوب الاجابه عليه ياباشمهندس 
هاتقولى الاطارات أى ال frame  اللى نحن درسناها فى الكليه عباره عن كمره ساقطه على عمود وحديد العمود يدخل الكمره الساقطه هذا مادرسناه فى الكليه ياباشمهندس فأين هذه الاطارات ونحن أمام مبنى مكون من حوائط قص وأعمده وبلاطه لاكمريه flat slab ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ مطلوب الاجابه 
واذا نظرنا فى الصوره السابقه داخل البرواز الازرق نلاقى الكود بيتكلم على أن حوائط القص يمكن أن تتحمل حمل الزلازل بمفردها !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! طيب والاعمده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ طيب ياباشمهندس ماهى الاعمده متصله مع السقف والسقف بيتحرك تحت تأثير الزلازل يعنى حوائط القص والاعمده جميعهم بيتحرك أفقيا تحت تأثير الزلازل وطبعا عمود يتحرك أفقى يعنى أنه قد حدث له displacement  يعنى العمود ده يكون عليه عزوم وده الكلام الموجود فى البرواز الثانى طيب ازاى أمثل فى الايتابس حوائط القص هى التى تتحمل بمفردها أحمال الزلازل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
طيب نص الكود أيضا على أنه يمكن استخدام اطارات مزوده بشكالات لتقاوم الزلازل بمفردها من دون وجود حوائط قص فكيف يكون ذلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
طيب ياباشمهندس أنا بحثت عن الصوره التاليه وهى لل interaction لنظام ال dual system  فنفسى أفهم وأطبق هذه الصوره على البرج الخاص بنا وعايز أفهمها



ده اللى سوف نبحثه بعد ادخال قيمة R  وتعديلها بعد ذلك على البرج 
لذلك نرجو من الزملاء المهندس ابراهيم والمهندس محمد الجيزاوى ادخال قيمة R ثم ايجاد نسبة مشاركة حوائط القص فى تحمل قوة الزلزال الافقيه المؤثره على البرج طبقا للكود المصرى لنكون قد انتهينا من حساب قوة القص القاعدى الاستاتيكيه للدخول الى الحل الديناميكى ثم بعد ذلك ندخل على الكود الامريكى لاختيار قيم R
تقبلا تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (19 سبتمبر 2012)

darkmetal1001 قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> ازيك يا بشمهندس ابراهيم انت ذكرت حاجة مهمة جدا كنت غفلت عنها
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الاخ العزيز م/ محمد الجيزاوى دعنا نتفق على القيم التى توصلت اليها والخاصة بحسابات معاير المرونة للخرسانة ولكن ارجو منك مراجعة القيم الخاص بال drift ولكن بعد تعديل قيمة T=1.3735 SEC فى الموديل الخاص بالكود المصرى وT=1.6024SEC فى الموديل الخاص بالكود الامريكى وايضا تعديل معاير المرونة طبقا للقيم التى توصلت اليها وستجد ان اقصى ازاحة ستكون فى الدور الاخير والناتجة من حالة التحميل EQY واقصى drift عند الدور الثامن ايضا من الحالة EQY وذلك بالنسبة للحالتين وليست فى اتجاة X كما بالصورة الموضحة بعالية.وسأرفع لك الموديل لاحقا للمقارنة والتوصل للقيم النهائية
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (19 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
شكر واجب لاستاذنا المهندس / اسامة نوارة على حرصة الشديد على المتابعة بالرغم من مشاغلة ..........تحية وتقديرى لك استاذنا العزيز.
تقبل تحياتى.


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (19 سبتمبر 2012)

> الشكر للمهندسيين المهندس ابراهيم والمهندس محمد الجيزاوى على المتابعه والحرص على محاولة تكمله واخراج العمل على أكمل وجه




ا*لشكر ليك يا بشمهندس اسامة على التجاوب معانا وحرصك على افادتنا وجزالك الله خيرا *​ 



> هاتقولى الاطارات أى ال frame  اللى نحن درسناها فى الكليه عباره عن كمره ساقطه على عمود وحديد العمود يدخل الكمره الساقطه هذا مادرسناه فى الكليه ياباشمهندس فأين هذه الاطارات ونحن أمام مبنى مكون من حوائط قص وأعمده وبلاطه لاكمريه flat slab ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ مطلوب الاجابه









*دا من الكود الامريكى *​





*هذة الشريحة تعمل مع الاعمدة كاطار ( Frame ) يعنى احنا معانا اطار راسى V.L Frame اعتقد ان دا اللى بيتكلم علية الكود واللى يقدر يشارك فى تحمل الاحمال الافقية بنسبة 25 % *

​ واذا نظرنا فى الصوره السابقه داخل البرواز الازرق نلاقى الكود بيتكلم على أن حوائط القص يمكن أن تتحمل حمل الزلازل بمفردها !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! طيب والاعمده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ طيب ياباشمهندس ماهى الاعمده متصله مع السقف والسقف بيتحرك تحت تأثير الزلازل يعنى حوائط القص والاعمده جميعهم بيتحرك أفقيا تحت تأثير الزلازل وطبعا عمود يتحرك أفقى يعنى أنه قد حدث له displacement  يعنى العمود ده يكون عليه عزوم وده الكلام الموجود فى البرواز الثانى طيب ازاى أمثل فى الايتابس حوائط القص هى التى تتحمل بمفردها أحمال الزلازل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 










*
هو تعريف العمود على انة Wall ولكن يتم تعريفة ك plate هكذا لم يشارك فى مركز الجساءة *

تقبل تحياتى 

تلميذك​


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (19 سبتمبر 2012)

> طيب نص الكود أيضا على أنه يمكن استخدام اطارات مزوده بشكالات لتقاوم الزلازل بمفردها من دون وجود حوائط قص فكيف يكون ذلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ​










*اعتقد ان الصورة دى موضحة النظم الانشائية المستخدمة فى الابراج العالية اما ما تم السؤال عنة وهى الرسمة رقم 3 وهو الفريم مع shear truss واعتقد والله اعلم ان دا يا بشمهندس فى برج الفيصلية *






> طيب ياباشمهندس أنا بحثت عن الصوره التاليه وهى لل interaction لنظام ال dual system  فنفسى أفهم وأطبق هذه الصوره على البرج الخاص بنا وعايز أفهمها






الصورة دى وهى عبارة عن 2 حائط قص وتم الربط بينهم بكمرة ذات جساءة عالية جدا وتسمى spandrel=Coupling Beam 








​


----------



## hema81 (20 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مرفق ملف حساب نسبة مشاركة حوائط القص فى اتجاه X للمبنى وحساب قيمة R فى هذا الاتجاة على هذا الرابط:
BASE SHEAR RATIO X-DIRECTION.rar
وبالمثل يمكن حسابها فى اتجاه Y وسأقوم غدا باستكمال الحسابات الخاصة بتعديل قيمة R .
ارجو من م/اسامة والاخوة الزملاء المراجعة والتعقيب.
تقبلوا تحياتى.


----------



## أسامه نواره (20 سبتمبر 2012)

darkmetal1001 قال:


> [/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


​ الله ينور يابشمهندس محمد
اذا دعنا نكون متفقيين على أنه جزء من البلاطه اللاكمريه تتحد مع الاعمده المرتكزه عليها لتكون أطارات رأسيه - بس ياباشمهندس الجزء ده اد ايه يعنى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اقول لك الجزء ده لازم يكون من شريحة العمود اولا يعنى فى منطقة ال column strip يعنى منطقة الوسط اى ال field strip ليس لها علاقه موضوع الاطارات الرأسيه طيب هو أبعاد الجزء ده اديه فى منطقة ال column strip ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ العرض ده = طول أو عرض العمود + 3 مرات سمك البلاطه يعنى فى البرج الذى نحن بصدده عرض هذه الشريحه يمكن أن يساوى = 3 * 22 + 30 = 96 سم (هو ده العرض من البلاىطه اللاكمريه الذى يكون مع العمود frame رأسى)
طيب تسليحه له شروط معينه أو شكل معيين ؟؟؟؟ أقولك أن الكود اشترط وضع 0.5 كمية حديد التسليح التى يتم حسابها واستناجها من حسابات الزلازل وحسابات الاحمال الرأسيه فى هذه المنطقه فقط !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ازاى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ راجع الكود 
طيب ياباشمهندس التفاصيل دى لم اراها فى أى لوحات لبلاطه لاكمريه flat slab أننى أضع أبعاد وتفاصيل للحديد الاضافى العلوى أو السفلى فى منطقه ال column strip وأجزئه جزئيين اللى بأراه وأشوفه أنه يتم وضع الحديد الاضافى العلوى والسفلى كم سيخ فى المتر على منطقة العمود أو الحديد الاضافى السفلى 
أقولك من الاخر للاسف جميع المشاريع الصغيره فى مصر محدش لابيدرس زلازل ولاحد بيضع تفاصيل لحديد التسليح ولا المنشأ قد تم دراسته زلزاليا من الاصل 
طيب ياباشمهندس ايه رأيك نضع شوية كانات حول هذا الحديد فى ال 96 سم دول فى منطقه العمود أحسن ايه رأيك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ أقول لك ده نظام البلاطه الهوردى (كمره مدفونه ) فيها حديد كثير ومرتكزه على العمود 
لذلك من وجهت نظرى البلاطه الهوردى أفضل بكثير من البلاطه اللاكمريه فى مقاومة الزلازل عشان نبعد عن تفاصيل حديد التلسيح وخصوصا فى المبانى الاهليه الصغيره 
لذلك نطلب من أخونا المهندس محمد الجيزاوى عمل السقف هوردى لادخاله على برنامج الايتابس لنتعلم كيف يمكن عمل اذا كان وقته يسمح بذلك 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## محمد بن عطيه ميدان (20 سبتمبر 2012)

موافقووووووووووووووووووووون


----------



## أسامه نواره (20 سبتمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> مرفق ملف حساب نسبة مشاركة حوائط القص فى اتجاه X للمبنى وحساب قيمة R فى هذا الاتجاة على هذا الرابط:
> BASE SHEAR RATIO X-DIRECTION.rar
> وبالمثل يمكن حسابها فى اتجاه Y وسأقوم غدا باستكمال الحسابات الخاصة بتعديل قيمة R .
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بعد مراجعة الملف يجب أن اوضح الاتى :-
1- اذا رجعنا للكود المصرى فنجد أنه حدد قيمة R=5 للنظام الانشائى المشترك dual system الذى اخترناه لمقاومة الزلازل وذلك عند مشاركة حوائط القص بنسبة 75% والاطارات بنسبة 25% 
2- طيب ياباشمهندس انا ملاحظ فى جدول الانظمه المستخدمه لمقاومة الزلازل ان قيمة R بتكون كبيره عند استخدام الاطارات وتقل عند استخدام حوائط القص على سبيل المثال اذا استخدمنا اطارات ذات ممطوليه كافيه (واللى مش عارف معناها ايه؟؟؟؟؟) وبدون حوائط قص كانت قيمة R=7 وأنت ياباشمهندس قولت أن R عباره عن معامل أمان عكسى يعنى كلما زادت قيمة R تقل قيمة قوة القص القاعدى فايه السبب فى ذلك ؟؟؟
3- انا ملاحظ من الاول ياباشمهندس انك عند توصيف البرج استخدمت خرسانه ذات اجهاد 450 كجم/سم2 لحوائط القص والاعمده وخرسانه ذات اجهاد 350 كجم/سم2 للاسقف طيب ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أقولك يابشمهندس الخطر الحقيقى من الزلازل هو انهيار المبنى –ده كلام عادى وعارفينه 
طيب لو أنا عايز الا يحدث انهيار اعمل ايه ؟؟ اقول لك هو الانهيار فى الاعمده وحوائط القص أفضل أم الانهيار فى الكمرات والبلاطه ؟؟؟ 
الرد طبعا الانهيار فى الكمرات والبلاطه أفضل من حوائط القص والاعمده لان لوانهيار اعمده وحوائط قص قول على البرج واللى فيه السلام والرحمه 
طيب اعالج الموضوع ازاى والقوى المؤثره من الزلازل هى اصلا عباره عن قوى أفقيه يعنى shear force ؟؟؟ 
أقولك اجعل الانهيار عند نقطة اتقاء الاعمده أوحوائط القص بالسقف وكمراته انهيار عزوم وليس انهيار قص لان انهيار القص فجائى ويتم فى الخرسانه أولا أما انهيار العزوم فهو انهيار مطيلى ويتم فى حديد التسليح أولا وده يعطى انذار وممكن معالجته بعد انتهاء الزلزال طيب ازاى اوصل لحالة الانهيار المطيلى وابتعد عن انهيار القص ؟؟؟؟؟
عالج اجهادات القص جيدا باستخدام الكانات وده اللى نص عليه الكود 
طيب أنت لم تجاوب على أن قيمة R كبيره فى حالة استخدام الاطارات عنها فى استخدام حوائط القص ؟؟؟ اقول لك ان الاعتماد على حوائط القص فى مقاومة احمال الزلازل يعنى أن انهيارها تحت تأثير الزلازل سوف يؤدى الى انهيار العناصر الرأسيه يعنى انهيار المبنى أما فى حالة الاعتماد على الاطارات الرأسيه فا الانهيارفيها سوف يكون فى الكمرات والبلاطات يعنى المبنى مش ها ينهار فقط سوف تحدث عيوب واخطار انشائيه فى الكمرات والبلاطات ودى لن تؤدى الى انهيار المبنى 
طيب ليه زودنا اجهاد خرسانة الاعمده وحوائط القص عن اجهاد خرسانة الاسقف ؟؟؟ عشان نخلى الانهيار تحت تأثير الزلازل انهيار مطيلى فى الكمرات والبلاطات أو مايسمى (strong column- weak beam ) وليس فى الاعمده وحوائط القص 
طيب ياباشمهندس احنا حددنا قيمة R=5 احدد ازاى مشاركة حوائط القص والاطارات فى مقاومة الاحمال الافقيه للزلزال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هناك حليين الاول عن طريق ال section cut لجميع حوائط القص فقط عند منسوب الاساسات ونعمل section cut ثانى لجميع الاعمده فقط عند منسوب الاساسات ومن ال section cut نحصل على اجمالى مايتحمله الاعمده من القوى الافقيه وما يتحمله حوائط القص من القوى الافقيه ونحسب منهما نسبة المشاركه 
طيب لوزادت مشاركة حوائط القص عن 75% ايه الحل ؟؟ الحل سوف تقل قيمة R بالنسبه والنتاسب ليه ياشمهندس ؟؟؟؟ لاننا سوف نزيد من اعتمدنا على حوائط القص فى مقاومة الزلازل 
طيب لوقلت مشاركة حوائط القص عن 75% ؟؟؟ طبعا قيمة R سوف تزيد لاننا اعتمدنا على الاطارات فى مقاومة الاحمال الافقيه 
لذلك نطلب من زميلنا المجتهد المهندس ابراهيم اعادة عمل حسابات قيم القص عند منسوب اعلى الاساسات لحوائط القص منفرده ثم للاعمده منفرده وذلك فى الاتجاهيين ( X & y) تحت عدد اربع حالات تحميل للزلازل (مرتيين فى اتجاه X سالب وموجب ومرتيين فى اتجاه Y سالب وموجب) وبدون عمل ترحيل Ecc.5% وطبعا ده للكود المصرى لاننا سوف نقوم بعمل تحليل ديناميكى 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (20 سبتمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> *
> سادسا بالنسبه للاحمال الحيه فهى نفسها تقريبا كما فى الكود المصرى وكما ذكر الكود المصرى اذا زادت الاحمال عن 500 كجم /م2 يتم زيادة نسبة مشاركة الاحمال الحيه فى تراكيب الاحمال كما ذكرت فالطبع يتم عمل حالات تحميل مخصوصه لهذه الادوار ولكن السؤال كيف يتم توقيع الحمل الحى نفسه على هذه الادوار ؟؟؟؟؟
> تقبل تحياتى
> *


فى حالة وجود أحمال حيه عاليه أكبر من او تساوى 500 كجم /م2 كما فى الادوار التجاريه أو فى حالة الادوار الجراجات أو اذا كانت فيه ادوار ميكانيكيه ذات أحمال حيه كبيره دائمه أو فى حالة وجود خزان مياه علوى أو فى حالة وجود أحمال مصاعد مثلا ونريد التعبير عنها بأحمال حيه دائمه وكبيره أكبر من الموجوده فى الادوار السكنيه المتكرره يمكن التعبير عن ذلك لتعريف مصدر الكتله فى البرنامج لتعريف مصدر الكتله حيث ينص الكود سواء المصرى أو الامريكى على أنه يأخذ نسبه من الاحمال الحيه فى تعريف مصدر الكتله وتتوقف هذه النسبه على قيمة الحمل الحى لذلك نقوم بتعريف الاحمال الحيه للادوار المتكرره باسم Live1تؤخذ منها نسبة 0.25 كما ينص الكود المصرى مثلا وعلى أن يتم تسمية الاحمال الحيه الكبيره الاخرى باسم live2



العاب بنات
/
وتوخذ منها نسبه 0.50 مثلا كما ينص الكود على سبيل المثال 
اى أننا نعطى لكل قيمه مختلفه من الاحمال الحيه اسم مختلف حتى يمكن التعبير عن ذلك فى تعريف مصدر الكتله كما يلى



العاب بنات


----------



## أسامه نواره (20 سبتمبر 2012)

الاخ المهندس ابراهيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بعد مراجعة ال local Axis لحوائط القص وجد أن بها مشاكل كالاتى 



وكما نرى فى الصوره السابقه فان المحاور معكوسه من حائط الى اخر وبالتالى يجب أن ننتبه لاشارة قيمة V3 & V2 بالنسبه للاتجاه الموجب أو السالب وعدم الانتباه سوف يؤدى الى عدم الحصول على نتائج سليمه 
ولذلك أنصحك بمسح حوائط القص واعادة رسمها مره أخرى لان تعديل اتجاهات المحاور local Axis فى الايتابس أصعب من برنامج الساب2000
ولذلك الرسم فى الايتابس يحتاج الى ترتيب فيجب أن يكون فى اتجاه المحاور أى من اليسار الى اليمين عند الرسم فى اتجاه X ومن أسفل الى أعلى فى اتجاه Y لذلك يجب اتباع ذلك بدقه لاننا بالطبع سواء تم عمل section cut للحوائط الرأسيه للحصول على V3 عند دراسة Qx أو عمل section cut للحوائط الافقيه للحصول على V2 عند دراسة Qx أيضا وذلك للحصول على المجموع الافقى لقوى القص القاعدى لحوائط القص فقط فان ذلك لن يكون صحيحا
وكما توجد طريقه أخرى أسهل من طريقة ال section cut يمكن الحصول على القوى الافقيه لقوة القص القاعدى لحوائط القص فقط وذلك عن طريق قائمة Display>show table>wall output>wall force>Tableier force بعد تحديد ال Load case>Qx وكذلك ال Load combos>EQx وبعد ذلك ننسخ النتائج فى برنامج الاكسل وباستخدام امكانيات الاكسل فى ترتيب الادوار وكذلك أعلى وأسفل الحوائط (Loc) يمكن ترتيب والحصول على اجمالى قوة القص القاعدى للحوائط الافقيه للحصول على V2 ويمكن تكرار ذلك لحوائط القص الرأسيه للحصول على V3 ثم نقوم بجمع V2+V3 وبذلك نحصل على اجمالى قوة القص القاعدى التى تتحملها حوائط القص تحت Qx فى الاتجاه الموجب ويمكن تكرار ذلك للاتجاه السالب .............



وكذلك عندما سألتى لماذا اعطى لنموذج العمود الواحد قطاعيين مره أفقى ومره رأسى هنا تظهر الحاجه الى ذلك للبعد عن اللبس الذى قد يحدث للحصول على قوة القص التى تتحملها الاعمده 
ويجب مراجعة ترقيم اسماء الاعمده ومحاورها لان بها مشاكل أيضا ويجب اعادة ترقيم الاعمده فى الاتجاه الرأسى والاتجاه الافقى باستخدام امر auto relabel all من قائمة Edit
ويمكن الحصول على اجمالى قوة القوى الافقيه التى تتحملها الاعمده بمفردها عن طريق قائمة Display> show tables>frame output>frame forces>Table:column forces مع تحديد ال load case وكذلك ال load combos ثم يتم نسخ ذلك فى برنامج الاكسل وعمل نفس خطوات حوائط القص
حتى نحصل فى النهايه أن مجموع ما تتحمله حوائط القص من أحمال أفقيه + مجموع ما تتحمله الاعمده من أحمال أفقيه = قوة القص القاعدى الكليه 
وبالتالى يمكن بسهوله تحديد نسبة مشاركة كل منهم على حده 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (20 سبتمبر 2012)

*كدا يبقى فية مشكلة انا عملت section cut لحوائط القص والاعمدة ودى كانت النتيجة بس بعد تغير time period الى 1.69 طبقا للكود الامريكى قلت قوى القص القاعدى الى 496 






ارجو التعليق وانا فى الانتظار


*​


----------



## أسامه نواره (20 سبتمبر 2012)

darkmetal1001 قال:


> *كدا يبقى فية مشكلة انا عملت section cut لحوائط القص والاعمدة ودى كانت النتيجة بس بعد تغير time period الى 1.69 طبقا للكود الامريكى قلت قوى القص القاعدى الى 496
> 
> 
> 
> ...


نشكر المهندس محمد الجيزاوى على الملف ولكن الافضل تنزيل ملف الايتابس للمراجعه وكما نحتاج أيضا الى عمل ذلك فى الاتجاه السالب لمحور X وكذلك تكرار ذلك فى اتجاه Y مره فى الاتجاه الموجب ومره فى الاتجاه السالب وذلك للحصول على قيم Rx & Ry النهائيه والتى سوف تؤثر بالطبع على قيمة قوة القص القاعدى النهائيه سواء فى اتجاه X أو فى اتجاه Y 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## محمد عطيف (21 سبتمبر 2012)

فكره ممتازه


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (21 سبتمبر 2012)

مجهود جبار جزاكم الله خيرا علي تقديم المساعدة لنا سواء من يسئل و من يجيب اكرمكم الله جميعا 
انا وصلت للمشاركة رقم 200 و اسئل عن اصدار الأيتاب الذي تعملون به لأتابع باقي النقاش


----------



## أسامه نواره (21 سبتمبر 2012)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> مجهود جبار جزاكم الله خيرا علي تقديم المساعدة لنا سواء من يسئل و من يجيب اكرمكم الله جميعا
> انا وصلت للمشاركة رقم 200 و اسئل عن اصدار الأيتاب الذي تعملون به لأتابع باقي النقاش


أهلا اختنا المهندسه العائده الغائبه منذ فتره طويله والتى حرمت زملائنا المهندسيين من مواضعها ومشاركاتها التى يستفيد منها الجميع 
الى أن تصلى الى صفحة 31 المشاركه رقم 305 سوف تجدى زميلنا المهندس محمد الجيزاوى مشكور قام بتنزيل برنامج الايتابس 9.7.4 الذى نعمل عليه وهو اخر اصدار 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t337256-31.html#post2770288
وهذا رابط اخر لتنزيل برنامج الايتابس 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t326754.html#post2668502
وادعوك للمشاركه لان أختنا المهندسه فاطمه المهاجره غائبه هذه الايام 
كما ادعو زميلنا المهندس boushy للمشاركه لاننا نحتاج الى مجهوده فى برنامج الاكسل حتى يتم وضع برامج اكسل تكون لنا مرجع جميعا عند العمل على برنامج الايتابس وكما تعرف أن كل هذا العمل لله لان المهندس ابراهيم واضح أن هنا شئ ادعو أن يعود لكى نتتهى من التحليل الاستاتيكى تماما ونبدأ فى التحليل الديناميكى 
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (21 سبتمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> أهلا اختنا المهندسه العائده الغائبه منذ فتره طويله والتى حرمت زملائنا المهندسيين من مواضعها ومشاركاتها التى يستفيد منها الجميع
> الى أن تصلى الى صفحة 31 المشاركه رقم 305 سوف تجدى زميلنا المهندس محمد الجيزاوى مشكور قام بتنزيل برنامج الايتابس 9.7.4 الذى نعمل عليه وهو اخر اصدار
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t337256-31.html#post2770288
> وهذا رابط اخر لتنزيل برنامج الايتابس
> ...



جزاك الله كل خير استاذنا الفاضل و تشجيع حضرتك للجميع و المثابرة علي نشر العلوم الهندسية تحسب لحضرتك و ربنا يثقل موازينك و حقيقة انا حُرِمت لذة التعلم من الملتقي و هذا الموضوع دراسة المباني المرتفعة من الموضوعات التي يصعب ان نجد من يستفيض في شرحها مثل حضرتك فنرجو الله ان يوفقنا ان نكون تلاميذ مجتهدة حتي لا نحبط عمل اساتذة متبرعة بعلمها و خبرتها الطويلة 

ان شاء الله جاري تحميل الأيتاب و تكملة باقي المشاركات


----------



## أسامه نواره (21 سبتمبر 2012)

*1- ومن المواضيع المهمه فى برنامج الايتابس هو أنه يمكن تحويل خصائص حوائط القص التى يتم تعريفها على أنها shell أنه يمكن تحويلها الى frame element أى أننا يمكن التعامل مع الحائط الرأسى على أنه عمود وذلك بعد اختيار هذا الحائط بالماوس لكل الادوار ثم من قائمة Assign> shell / area >pier label ثم نحدد أسم للحائط وليكن P1 وهكذا لكل حائط 
2- فى حالة تعريف عدة حوائط متلاصقه باسم واحد فان برنامج الايتابس يتعامل معها كوحده واحده وهذا قطعا مفيد جدا عند الحاجه الى تعريف حوائط ال core التى تكون على شكل حرف U كالاتى :-
*

*
وعند الحاجه الى عرض نتائج العزوم على هذا الحائط واعتباره frame element يكون ذلك عن طريق قائمة display >show member force/ stress diagram>frame/pier/ spandrel لابد من تحديد ذلك عن طريق الاتى 
*

*
وعندها سوف يظهر العزوم عند مركز الجساءه للشكل على حرف U كالاتى 
*

*
واذا تم تعريف كل حائط منفردا باسم لكل حائط فان البرنامج سوف يتعامل مع كل حائط منفردا كالاتى 
*


*
*

*
3- فى حالة استخدام برنامج الايتابس فى حل سقف البلاطه العاديه solid slab يفضل تعريف كل الاعمده على أساس أنها shell element وليس ك frame element ثم تخصيصها بعد ذلك ك pier لكل عمود لان ذلك يؤدى بدقه الى حساب أحمال رد فعل الكمرات على هذه الاعمده حيث تكون الكمره متصله مع طرف ال shell element اى فى نهاية العمود عند اذن لايتم تداخل حمل الكمره خلال طول العمود أى فى منطقة طول العمود لايكون فيها تتداخل بين الكمره الساقطه وقطاع العمود وهذا لن نستطيع عمله عند تعريف قطاع العمود على أساس أنه frame element كما فى الصوره التاليه 
*

* 
حيث كما نرى أن الكمره الساقطه لابد وأن تتصل بمركز العمود لذلك سوف تتداخل الكمره بوزنها وأحمالها مع وزن العمود وهذا لن يحدث عند تعريف العمود على أنه shell element حيث تتصل الكمره الساقطه مع طرف ال shell
4- يمكن دمج عمود عند نهايتى حائط القص لزيادة قطاعه او عند الحاجه الى عمل boundary element او مايسمى بالعمود المخفى عند الحاجه الي ذلك عند تصميم حوائط القص وللاسف فان الكود المصرى لم يذكر ذلك لامن قريب أو بعيد فى تصميم حوائط القص ويتم ذلك برسم العمود الذى نحتاجه والقطاع المطلوب زيادته عند نهاية حائط القص كالتى
*

* 
وبعد تخصيص الحائط باسم pier بنفس الطريقه التى ذكرناها سابقا وليكن P1 ثم نقوم باختيار العموديين بالماوس ثم من قائمة Assign>frame/line>pier label ثم نختار اسمه بنفس اسم حائط القص P1 هنا نحن تعاملنا مع العموديين وحائط القص كوحده واحده وسوف نرى بعد ذلك كيفية وضع تسليح لهذا القطاع وعمل check على قطاعه وتسليحه لتحمله الاحمال الواقعه عليه وذلك عندما ندخل فى مرحلة التصميم باستخدام برنامج الايتابس كما يلى 
*


تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (21 سبتمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> أهلا اختنا المهندسه العائده الغائبه منذ فتره طويله والتى حرمت زملائنا المهندسيين من مواضعها ومشاركاتها التى يستفيد منها الجميع
> الى أن تصلى الى صفحة 31 المشاركه رقم 305 سوف تجدى زميلنا المهندس محمد الجيزاوى مشكور قام بتنزيل برنامج الايتابس 9.7.4 الذى نعمل عليه وهو اخر اصدار
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t337256-31.html#post2770288
> وهذا رابط اخر لتنزيل برنامج الايتابس
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
استاذنا العزيز م/ اسامة نوارة 
اشكر حضرتك على كلماتك الطيبه واعتذر عن التأخر لظروف خاصة واعتذر ايضا عن الخطأ الغير مقصود الموجود بالموديل حيث اننى بالفعل لم اراعى الاتجاهات التى وضحتها حضرتك بخصوص رسم الشير ووال اثناء عمل الDXF الخاص بالمشروع ولكنى قمت والحمد لله بتصحيح هذا الخطأ والموديل موجود على هذا الرابط:
Final 3D MODEL EU-EG CODE.rar
ارجو من حضرتك مراجعته لتدارك اى اخطاء به ان وجدت . وقد قمت بحساب نسبة مشاركة حوائط القص والاعمدة فى تحمل الاحمال الجانبية الناتجة من الزلازل لتصحيح قيمة R التى فرضنها من قبل وذلك فى اتجاه X و اتجاه Y طبقا لما وضحت حضرتك والملفات على الروابط التالية :
RX.rar
RY.rar
ارجو من حضرتك الاطلاع وتوضيح كيفية تمثيل القوى فى الاتجاة السالب لX و Y حيث قد قمت بتمثيلها من داخل الLOAD COMBINATIONS مع وضع المعامل الخاص بحالة التحميل -1 ولااعرف ان كانت هذة الطريقة صحيحه ام لا وعلية اكتفيت بحساب RX و RY من الاتجاة الموجب لحالتى التحميل EQX و EQY .
واحب ان ارحب بالاخت المهندسة اقرأ وارتقى وننتظر من المشاركة الفعاله معنا باذن الله حتى تعم الفائدة.
تقبل تحياتى.


----------



## أسامه نواره (21 سبتمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> استاذنا العزيز م/ اسامة نوارة
> اشكر حضرتك على كلماتك الطيبه واعتذر عن التأخر لظروف خاصة واعتذر ايضا عن الخطأ الغير مقصود الموجود بالموديل حيث اننى بالفعل لم اراعى الاتجاهات التى وضحتها حضرتك بخصوص رسم الشير ووال اثناء عمل الDXF الخاص بالمشروع ولكنى قمت والحمد لله بتصحيح هذا الخطأ والموديل موجود على هذا الرابط:
> Final 3D MODEL EU-EG CODE.rar
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولا ياخى لاداعى للاعتذار سواء عن التأخير أو الخطأ فابالقطع لكل واحد منا ظروفه الخاصه ولاداعى للاعتذار عن الخطأ فهذا أمر طبيعى جدا جدا وأنا شخصيا احياننا ادور حول نفسى ولااعرف أين الخطأ وأحياننا يكون هذا الخطأ بسيط فيكيفيك فخرا أنك أنت الاكثر متابعه ومشاركه ومحاوله الفهم والدراسه ونفع الاخريين والذى يعمل لنا ملفات الاكسل وملف الايتابس الذى نتدارس عليه ويحزننى عدم مشاركة زملائنا المهندسيين برغم أن المشاهدات قد وصلت الان لاكثر من 16 الف وبرغم ذلك فالمشارك فى المناقشات عدد معدود على الاصابع حتى وان لم يكن عنده الا فكره بسيطه سواء عن الزلازل أو عن برنامج الايتابس فصدقنى أنا شخصيا المستفيد الاول من المناقشه والاسئله حتى لوكانت بسيطه 
نعود الى ملف الاكسل فهذا شئ ممتاز جدا لدراسة نسبة المشاركه سواء لحوائط القص أو للاطارات الرأسيه مع مطابقة ذلك مع اجمالى قوة القص القاعدى عند الاساسات أى وكأننا نقول أن سيجما Z تساوى = صفر كما فى مادة ال structure فالفعل هو قوة الزلازل الافقيه عند الادوار المختلف فى اتجاه X ورد الفعل هى التى تتحملها حوائط القص مشتركه مع الاطارات الرأسيه ولذلك يجب التحقق من سيجما Z=0.0
وبالنسبه لدراسة قيمة R فى الاتجاه الموجب والسالب فى اتجاه X طبعا أنا اقصد استخدام ال load combination ولكن طبعا بدون ترحيل اى فى عدم وجود Ecc. 5% وبعد الحصول على قيمة R سواء فى اتجاه X or Y فسوف نستخدمها مره ثانيه فى ايجاد قوة القص القاعدى الكليه المؤثره على البرج وهكذا دول حتى نصل الى القيم الحقيقيه فى التحليل الاستاتيكى والذى معه نكون قد انتهينا تماما من كل مدخلات الزلازل لعمل التحليل الاستاتيكى 
ولكن أطلب منك عمل أضافى سوف يوضح لنا مفاهيم جديده وجميله جدا لن تكون تتوقعها عن حوائط القص وهل زيادتها مفيده لمقاومة الزلازل أم أن زيادتها مضر للزلازل 
وهذا العمل هو الاستمرار فى عمل نسبة مشاركة حوائط القص والاطارات فى الادوار المختلفه من دور البدروم حتى الدور العشريين 
واذا شاهدنا الاجهادات الداخليه لاجهاد القص V2 لاحد حوائط القص الافقيه تحت تأثير Qx كما يلى









واذا حاولنا معرفة قيمة قوى القص فى هذا الحائط فى الدور البدورم فسوف نجدها = + 86.59 طن كما يلى 





واذا حاولنا اجاد قيمة قوة القص فى هذا الجدار فى الدور 20 اى الدور الاخير فسوف نجدها = - 9.60 طن كما يلى





ومن الارقام السابقه أن قوى القص التى يتحملها هذا الحائط موجبه بمقدار 86.59 طن عند نقطة ارتكاز وتثبيت الكابولى وسالبه عند النهاية الحره لهذا الحائط بمقدار -9.60 طن فماذا تعنى هذه الارقام!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
الست معى أننا أمام كابولى رأسى طوله 65 م هذا الكابولى عليه قوى مركزه كل 3.25م وهى ارتفاع الدور مؤثره على هذا الكابولى هذا هو الفعل على الكابولى وتكون نتيجة تأثيرهذه القوى عباره عن اجهاد قص موجب عند نقطة ارتكاز وتثبيت الكابولى عند القاعده ثم تنقلب اجهادات القص الى قوى قص سالبه عند نهاية الكابولى أو فى اى منطقه من ارتفاع الكابولى (هذا هو رد فعل الكابولى على تأثير قوى الزلازل)فكيف ندرس ذلك وما شكل واتجاهات قوة الزلازل المؤثره على هذا الكابولى وما هى علاقتها بالشكل التالى الذى قد انزلته فى مشاركه سابقه كما يلى 





والى أن تقوم بتنزيل ملف الاكسل لمشاركة حوائط القص والاطارات فى الادوار المختلفه سوف اتابع معك الدراسه السابقه لانها سوف تكون أكثر ايضاحا بعد عمل هذه الدراسه 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (21 سبتمبر 2012)

*دا الملف يا بشمهندس اسامة وباذن الله فى اقرب ساقوم بعمل السقف كلة هوردى 

http://www.4shared.com/file/I_HOehju/UPC2.html

تقبل تحياتى *​


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (21 سبتمبر 2012)

*http://www.4shared.com/office/cSk2lA8f/Final_Check_max_drift.html

http://www.4shared.com/office/VQ89swUh/Time_Period_Calculations_UBC_c.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/imI3tZ8x/Torsional_Constant.html

دى ملفات العمل لحد الان 

تقبل تحياتى 
*​


----------



## أسامه نواره (21 سبتمبر 2012)

darkmetal1001 قال:


> *دا الملف يا بشمهندس اسامة وباذن الله فى اقرب ساقوم بعمل السقف كلة هوردى
> http://www.4shared.com/file/I_HOehju/UPC2.html
> تقبل تحياتى *​


نسعد بعودة المهندس المدقق محمد الجيزاوى وجارى دراسة الملفات الخاصه بالبرج ولكن لنا طلب اضافى منه وهو محاولة حل سقف الدور المتكرر للبرج الذى نحن بصدده على برنامج السيف12 بلاطه لاكمريه flat slab تحت تأثير الاحمال الرأسه الميته والحيه فقط (DL & FC & Wall & LL) ووضع التسليح الاضافى العلوى والسفلى بالاضافه الى حديد الشبكه على أن يكون الملف النهائى اتوكاد يوضح التسليح حتى نقارن بعد ذلك هذا التسليح بعد ادخال نفس السقف وعليه تأثير أحمال الزلازل مره أخرى لنعرف فرق تأثير الزلازل على السقف 
ارجو أن يتسع وقته وصدره لهذا الطلب أو أن يتبرع أحد زملائنا المهندسيين بعمل ذلك حتى تكتمل الدراسه النهائيه للبرج ونكون قد وضحنا تأثير الزلازل والرياح على المبانى البرجيه 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (21 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
استاذنا العزيز م/ اسامة نوارة قمت بعمل الملف المطلوب لحساب نسبة مشاركة الاعمدة وحوائط القص فى تحمل الاحمال الجانبية المتولدة من الزلازل وذلك لجميع ادوار البرج على الرابط التالى :
نسبة القوى التى تتحملها الحوائط والاعمدة من القوى الجانبية فى جميع الادوار.rar
وبعد الانتهاء من الملف والاطلاع على النسب فى كل دور تذكرت ماقلته حضرتك فى مشاركة سابقة لك بأن حوائط القص تعمل ضد المنشأ فى الاداور العليا وليس كما يفهم البعض بأن زيادة الشير ووال تساعد اكثر فى مقاومة الزلازل حيث وجدت ان نسبة مشاركة الحوائط فى الدور الاول تصل الى 80% بينما وصلت فى الدور الاخير الى 7% اى انها لم تقاوم سوى 7% من الاحمال الجانبية فى الادوار الاخيرة وهذا ماسيتضح من الملف المرفق .
اذا كيف نتعامل مع هذة الحاله ؟ 
انتظر تعقيب حضرتك .
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## ahmed ehab (21 سبتمبر 2012)

الشكر الوافر والجزيل لأستاذنا المهندس اسامة نوارة والمهندس ابراهيم والمهندس محمد الجيزاوى على تلك المجهودات المتميزة 
والمعلومات المفيدة التى لم نسمعها سابقا فى اى دورة ايتابس 
و ارجو من المهندس اسامة اعطاء ولو نبذة بسيطة عن كيفية حساب قيمة R فى حالة الكور كما وضح لها مثالا فى المشاركة السابقة له
هل ستكون بنفس الطريقة اللى فى شيت المهندس ابراهيم مع العلم ان فى نفس الكور هنلاقى حائط رأسى واخر افقى ومجمعين فى Pier واحد ولا هنتعامل مع كل ضلع فى الكور لوحده 
كما اود ان اذكر المهندس اسامة بالسؤالى اللى طرحه قبل كده وهو ليه الكود الامريكى بيعطى قوى قص قاعدى اكبر من الكود المصرى بنسبة 37 % ؟؟؟
واشكركم على سعة الصدر


----------



## أسامه نواره (21 سبتمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> استاذنا العزيز م/ اسامة نوارة قمت بعمل الملف المطلوب لحساب نسبة مشاركة الاعمدة وحوائط القص فى تحمل الاحمال الجانبية المتولدة من الزلازل وذلك لجميع ادوار البرج على الرابط التالى :
> نسبة القوى التى تتحملها الحوائط والاعمدة من القوى الجانبية فى جميع الادوار.rar
> وبعد الانتهاء من الملف والاطلاع على النسب فى كل دور تذكرت ماقلته حضرتك فى مشاركة سابقة لك بأن حوائط القص تعمل ضد المنشأ فى الاداور العليا وليس كما يفهم البعض بأن زيادة الشير ووال تساعد اكثر فى مقاومة الزلازل حيث وجدت ان نسبة مشاركة الحوائط فى الدور الاول تصل الى 80% بينما وصلت فى الدور الاخير الى 7% اى انها لم تقاوم سوى 7% من الاحمال الجانبية فى الادوار الاخيرة وهذا ماسيتضح من الملف المرفق .
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
بعد الاطلاع على ملف الاكسل واضح أن هناك بعض اللبس فنحن نحتاج الى نسب مشاركة حوائط القص وكذلك مشاركة الاطارات لكل دور أى للقوه المؤثره من الزلازل على المبنى فى كل دور وليس الى قوة القص القاعدى للدور الارضى 
ويمكن الحصول على القوه التى تؤثر عند كل دور كالاتى :- 
من قائمة Display>show tables>building output>Table:story shear مع تحديد Load case & Load combinations فى اتجاه X وهى نفس النتائج لتوزيع القوى التى يمكن الحصول عليها من برنامج المهندس زغلل أو المهندس السيد الشيخ 
فى النهايه نحتاج الى نسب مشاركة حوائط القص الى الاطارات لقوى الزلزال فى كل دور وليس الى قوة القص القاعدى
ارجو أن تكون الصوره قد وضحت مع العلم بأننا فى كل دور لابد أن يكون مجموع نسبة المشاركه لحوائط القص + الاطارات = 100% من قوة الزلزال فى كل دور ولكننا نريد معرفة شكل وقيم المشاركه من الدور الاول الى الدور العشريين
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (21 سبتمبر 2012)

ahmed ehab قال:


> الشكر الوافر والجزيل لأستاذنا المهندس اسامة نوارة والمهندس ابراهيم والمهندس محمد الجيزاوى على تلك المجهودات المتميزة
> والمعلومات المفيدة التى لم نسمعها سابقا فى اى دورة ايتابس
> و ارجو من المهندس اسامة اعطاء ولو نبذة بسيطة عن كيفية حساب قيمة R فى حالة الكور كما وضح لها مثالا فى المشاركة السابقة له
> هل ستكون بنفس الطريقة اللى فى شيت المهندس ابراهيم مع العلم ان فى نفس الكور هنلاقى حائط رأسى واخر افقى ومجمعين فى Pier واحد ولا هنتعامل مع كل ضلع فى الكور لوحده
> ...



اهلا بك زميلنا المهندس أحمد ايهاب
يؤسفنى أن أقول لك الدراسه عندنا فى الجامعه فى موضوع الزلازل ضعيفه جدا وتعتبر قشور بالنسبه لدراسة الزلازل وأذا رجعنا للكود المصرى للكود 2008 لاحمال الزلازل واذا قرأناه فسوف نشعر بأشياء عجيبه سوف تشعر بأنك لابد وأن تعود الى الوراء 15 سنه لتتعلم القراءه والكتابه أو تشعر بأنك أمام كتاب فيه مصطلحات غريبه وعجيبه غير كامله وغير مفهومه ولا تخص الهندسه المدنيه وأمام جزر من المعلومات الغير متصله ولن تفهم هذه المصطلحات الا اذا حاولت دراسة الزلازل فى اى كود اخر وخصوصا الكود الامريكى أو الكود الاوربى الموحد ولذلك أنصح كل زملائنا المهندسيين الاطلاع على الكود السورى لانه باللغه العربيه ومنقول بالكامل من الكود الامريكى عندها فقط سوف تفهم الكود المصرى لاحمال الزلازل 
أما سؤالك عن استخدام ال core فقط فى مقاومة الزلازل وبدون أن نقوم بتحميل الاعمده بأحمال الزلازل فيمكن عمل ذلك اذا رجعنا للكود فواضح فيه هذا النظام لقيمة R=4.50 كما يلى 





ولكن لابد من الغاء مشاركة الاعمده فى تحمل أحمال الزلازل فى برنامج الايتابس بالطريقه التى تم شرحها سابقا حتى لانكون مشاركه من اطارات رأسيه مع ال core فى تحمل الزلازل 
ولكن أحب أن أقول لك أن هذا يتطلب منك مراجعة العزوم التى سوف تتولد على الاعمده برغم عدم مشاركتها فى الزلازل ؟؟؟؟؟ لانها تتحرك مع السقف كوحده واحده لذلك سوف يتولد عليها عزوم 
وكما أنك فى النهايه سوف تحصل على قطاعات وتسليح لهذا ال core عاليه جدا والاخطر هو الاساسات أسفل هذا ال core ماذا عنها؟؟؟؟؟؟ فى سوف تتحمل كل العزوم التى سوف تأتى من الزلازل وهذه سوف تكون قيم رهيبه وكبيره جدا وخصوصا فى الابراج العاليه ولذلك لاانصحك بهذا النوع من الانظمه التى يتم استخدامها فى مقاومة الزلازل
أما سؤالك لماذا الكود الامريكى يعطى نتائج تصل الى 70% أحياننا أكبر من الكود المصرى لنفس المنطقه الزلزاليه سواء فى أمريكا أو فى مصر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ يسأل عن ذلك واضعى الكود المصرى وما هى فلسفتهم فى ذلك مع العلم بأننا فى كود تصميم الخرسانه دائما قطاعتنا أكبر من قطاعات وتسليح الكود الامريكى أو الكود البريطانى 
لماذا اذا فى كود الزلازل القوى المحسوبه منه وبالتالى القطاعات الخرسانيه والتسليح سوف تقل عن الكود الامريكى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## ahmed ehab (22 سبتمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> اهلا بك زميلنا المهندس أحمد ايهاب
> يؤسفنى أن أقول لك الدراسه عندنا فى الجامعه فى موضوع الزلازل ضعيفه جدا وتعتبر قشور بالنسبه لدراسة الزلازل وأذا رجعنا للكود المصرى للكود 2008 لاحمال الزلازل واذا قرأناه فسوف نشعر بأشياء عجيبه سوف تشعر بأنك لابد وأن تعود الى الوراء 15 سنه لتتعلم القراءه والكتابه أو تشعر بأنك أمام كتاب فيه مصطلحات غريبه وعجيبه غير كامله وغير مفهومه ولا تخص الهندسه المدنيه وأمام جزر من المعلومات الغير متصله ولن تفهم هذه المصطلحات الا اذا حاولت دراسة الزلازل فى اى كود اخر وخصوصا الكود الامريكى أو الكود الاوربى الموحد ولذلك أنصح كل زملائنا المهندسيين الاطلاع على الكود السورى لانه باللغه العربيه ومنقول بالكامل من الكود الامريكى عندها فقط سوف تفهم الكود المصرى لاحمال الزلازل
> أما سؤالك عن استخدام ال core فقط فى مقاومة الزلازل وبدون أن نقوم بتحميل الاعمده بأحمال الزلازل فيمكن عمل ذلك اذا رجعنا للكود فواضح فيه هذا النظام لقيمة R=4.50 كما يلى
> 
> ...


----------



## أسامه نواره (22 سبتمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره; قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ولكن أطلب منك عمل أضافى سوف يوضح لنا مفاهيم جديده وجميله جدا لن تكون تتوقعها عن حوائط القص وهل زيادتها مفيده لمقاومة الزلازل أم أن زيادتها مضر للزلازل وهذا العمل هو الاستمرار فى عمل نسبة مشاركة حوائط القص والاطارات فى الادوار المختلفه من دور البدروم حتى الدور العشريين واذا شاهدنا الاجهادات الداخليه لاجهاد القص V2 لاحد حوائط القص الافقيه تحت تأثير Qx كما يلى
> 
> 
> 
> ...


مما سبق يتضح نتيجة تكون اجهادات قص موجبه عند بداية حائط القص من الاساسات يعنى ذلك أن حوائط القص تقاوم أحمال الزلازل ونجد فى نهاية حوائط القص من اعلى ينقلب اتجاه اجهاد القص فى الاتجاه السالب مع العلم بأننا لم نغير من اتجاه تأثير ومقدار قوة الزلازل وهى Qx فما معنى ذلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟معنى ذلك أن حوائط القص يأتى تأثيرها فى ادوار معينه ينقلب تأثيرها من مقاومة الزلازل الى العمل مع الزلازل وزيادة تأثير الزلازل على المبنى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1وما الحل عندئذ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ الحل هو تحويل حوائط القص بداية من الادوار التى يتحول فيها اجهاد القص من اجهاد موجب الى اجهاد سالب الى أعمده ويكون ذلك فى الادوار العليا كما لاحظنا فى البرج الذى نحن بصدده ادعو الله أن قد وفقت الى توضيح كيفية عمل التحليل الاستاتيكى والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## hema81 (22 سبتمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بعد الاطلاع على ملف الاكسل واضح أن هناك بعض اللبس فنحن نحتاج الى نسب مشاركة حوائط القص وكذلك مشاركة الاطارات لكل دور أى للقوه المؤثره من الزلازل على المبنى فى كل دور وليس الى قوة القص القاعدى للدور الارضى
> ويمكن الحصول على القوه التى تؤثر عند كل دور كالاتى :-
> من قائمة Display>show tables>building output>Table:story shear مع تحديد Load case & Load combinations فى اتجاه X وهى نفس النتائج لتوزيع القوى التى يمكن الحصول عليها من برنامج المهندس زغلل أو المهندس السيد الشيخ
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
استاذنا الفاضل م/ اسامة اشكر حضرتك على التوضيح وعلى تحملك لينا ولقد اعدت عمل الشيت وذلك بتنسيب قوى الشير التى تتحملها الحوائط والاعمدة فى كل دور الى قوى القص الناتجة عن الزلازل فى كل دور والملف عل الرابط التالى:
نسبة القوى التى تتحملها الحوائط والاعمدة من القوى الجانبية فى جميع الادوار.rar
واريد من حضرتك توضيح المغزى من عمل ذلك لانى وجدت النسب متقاربه فى جميع الادوار .
ارجو من حضرتك ايضاح هذة النقطة .
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (22 سبتمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> مما سبق يتضح نتيجة تكون اجهادات قص موجبه عند بداية حائط القص من الاساسات يعنى ذلك أن حوائط القص تقاوم أحمال الزلازل ونجد فى نهاية حوائط القص من اعلى ينقلب اتجاه اجهاد القص فى الاتجاه السالب مع العلم بأننا لم نغير من اتجاه تأثير ومقدار قوة الزلازل وهى Qx فما معنى ذلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟معنى ذلك أن حوائط القص يأتى تأثيرها فى ادوار معينه ينقلب تأثيرها من مقاومة الزلازل الى العمل مع الزلازل وزيادة تأثير الزلازل على المبنى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1وما الحل عندئذ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ الحل هو تحويل حوائط القص بداية من الادوار التى يتحول فيها اجهاد القص من اجهاد موجب الى اجهاد سالب الى أعمده ويكون ذلك فى الادوار العليا كما لاحظنا فى البرج الذى نحن بصدده ادعو الله أن قد وفقت الى توضيح كيفية عمل التحليل الاستاتيكى والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اولا اوكد لحضرتك ان الجميع قد استفاد مما قمت حضرتك بتقديمه خلال هذة المرحلة من المشروع ( التحليل الاستاتيكى ) للبرج وستظل بأذن الله من الذين نستفيد من علمهم وخبراتهم .
وطالما وانا قد شرفنا على انهاء هذة المرحلة من المشروع دعنى الخص مع حضرتك الاتى :
1- اولا قمنا بعمل النمذجة المطلوبة للمشروع وتعريف المواد المستخدمة والقطاعات وعمل SET MODIFIER اللازمة للقطاعات وتوضيح كيفية عمل الديافرام لكل دور .
2- تم عمل حالات التحميل المطلوبة (DEAD- LIVE-FC -WALL ) وكذلك حالات التحميل للزلازل EQX- EQXP - EQXN-EQY- EQYN- EQYP 
3- تم حساب الزمن الدورى الاساسى للمنشأ T من معادلة الكود وفرض قيمة R=5 للنظام الانشائى الثنائى الذى تم فرضه للمشروع وتم فرض قيمة الECCENTERCITY =0.05 فى الاتجاهين .وبناءا على ذلك تم ادخال احمال الزلازل طبقا للكود المصرى وذلك عن طريق الكود الاوروبى الموحد والذى اثبت حضرتك انه يمكن الاعتماد عليه فى حساب احمال الزلازل طبقا للكود المصرى.
4- تم عمل المعايرة المطلوبة من الطريقة الاستاتيكية قبل الدخول فى الطريقة الديناميكية كالتالى:
- تم عمل التصحيح اللازم للزمن الدورى الاساسى T بطريقة رايلى فى الاتجاهين وتم حساب القيمة النهائية ل TXو TY .
- تم عمل التصحيح اللازم لل ecc عن طريق حساب المعامل AX وتم التصحيح اللازم فى الecc لكل دور ولكل اتجاه .
- تم عمل التصحيح اللازم لقيمة R فى الاتجاهين على حسب نسبة مشاركة حوائط القص وتم التوضيح والتأكيد على انة بزيادة نسبة 
مشاركة حوائط القص عن القيمة المفروضة للنظام المستخدم وكانت بالنسبة لمشروعنا 75% يتم تقليل قيمة R بالنسبة والتناسب وبالتالى زيادة قوى القص المحسوبة نظرا لزيادة الاعتماد على حوائط القص فى مقاومة الزلازل اى زيادة معامل الامان والذى اسميته حضرتك ( معامل الامان العكسى ) .
5- تم توضيح طريقة عمل Check max drift والتأكد على ان اقصى ازاحة للمنشأ قد حدثت فى الدور الاخير ولكن اقصى drift لم تحدث فى الدور الاخير وتم توضيح طريقة معرفة الدور الذى يحدث عنده اقصى drift والذى سيتم تصديرة لبرنامج السيف بعد ذلك لدراسة تأثير ذلك علية.
وللحديث بقية 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (22 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحم الله 
ونكمل حديثنا فى تلخيص مراحل الطريقة الاستاتيكية لحساب احمال الزلازل فى مشروعنا :
- قمنا ايضا بتوضيح كيفية عمل check model والذى يعد من المزايا الخاصة ببرنامج الايتاب للتأكد من جميع المدخلات التى قمنا به ومايوجد بها من اخطاء وكيفية التحقق من تأثير هذة الاخطاء على دقة الحل ومعالجة ذلك .
- قام مهندسنا الفاضل م/ اسامة نوارة بالشرح الكافى والوافى لملفSummary Report والذى يعتبر من اهم الملفات المستخدمة فى اخراج النتائج من برنامج الايتاب .
- تم عمل مجموعة من الملفات المستخدمة فى جميع النقاط السابقة والتى سيتم تجميعها باذن الله فى نهاية المشروع للاستفادة منها فى عمل التحليل الانشائى على برنامج الايتاب كما تم تدقيق بعض البرامج المستخدمة فى الحسابات الاولية لاحمال الزلازل ومدى امكانية الاعتماد عليها .
وللحديث بقية 
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (22 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
وقبل انهاء هذة المرحلة من المشروع اقترح بعد اذن المهندس / اسامة نوارة بطرح الاستفسارات المتعلقة بهذة المرحله والتى قد يكون قد تم طرحها من قبل ولم يتمكن استاذنا الفاضل من الردعليها او لم يتم طرحها وابدأ بالاتى:
1- فى حساب AX ( معامل تصعيد اللامركزية ) لتصحيح قيمة الecc التى قمنا بحسابها ولنفرض انها لاتجاه معين ولدور معين قد تخطت القيمة 1.2 هل يتم التصحيح لهذا الدور فقط او يتم حسابها على هذة القيمة لكل الادوار ك F.O.S ولو كنا سنقوم بالتحليل الديناميكى للمشروع هل يتم تصحيحها قبل الدخول فى التحليل الديناميكى ام ننتظر الى بعد عمل التحليل الديناميكى وهل حسابها بهذة الطريقة المأخوذة عن الكود الامريكى يصلح للاستخدام فى التحليل بالكود المصرى؟ 
2-أثناء عملنا الcheck max drift توصلنا الى انه غير امن فى بعض الادوار فهل سيتم زيادة ابعاد القطاعات المحسوبة للاعمدة وحوائط القص والا فما هى الطريقة المناسبة لتحقيق ذلك وفى حالة اذا كنا حنعمل التحليل الديناميكى هل يتم عمل هذة الخطوة ام ننتظر لبعد الانتهاء منه؟ وكذلك اثناء عمل check drift تم اهمال ادخال الاحمال الميتة والحية فى حسابات الdrift وتم حسابها فقط على الاحمال الجانبية EQX , EQY فلماذا لانأخذ ذلك فى الحسابات واذا قمنا بأخذها فما هى الLOAD COMBINATION المستخدمة فى هذة الحالة؟
3- عرض زميلنا المهندس احمد ايهاب سؤال بخصوص الحسابات الخاصة بتصحيح قيمة R فى حالة وجود كور بالمبنى وهو هل سنتعامل مع كل حائط من حوائط الكور على حده على حسب اتجاه ام سيتم اخذ الكور كله فى الاتجاهين ؟
4- فى المدخلات الخاصة باحمال الزلازل بالكود الاوروبى كنت قد سألت على بعض المعاملات وهى LOWER BOUND FACTOR و CORRECTION FACTOR وقد قام الاخ المهندس احبك فى الله برفع الملف الخاص بالمقارن بين هذة المعاملات فى الكود المصرى والاوروبى ولكن ارجو المزيد من التوضيح وهل هذة المعاملات ثابتة كما قمنا بادخالها ام لا؟
5- قمت حضرتك بتوضيح طريقة ادخال الاحمال الحية التى تزيد عن 500Kg /m2 فى حالة التحميل الخاصة بها واخذ تأثيرها فى حسابات mass source ولكن بالنسبة ل load combination كنا قد قمنا بتعريفها فى حالة عدم وجود هذة الاحمال ولكن كيف ستكون حالات التحميل فى حالة وجود هذة الاحمال هل ستكون مثلا لحالة واحدة كالتالى:
E1= 1.12 DL+ 0.25LL+ 0.5 LL1+ EQX وذلك بوضعهم فى حالة واحدة ام ستكون فى حالتين كلا على حده كالتالى:

E1= 1.12 DL+ 0.25LL+ EQX
E2= 1.12 DL+ 0.5LL1+ EQX
ارجو من حضرتك التوضيح 
6- كيف نقوم بعمل Check Over Turning للمبنى ؟
والله انا عارف اننا بنتقل على حضرتك بس ياريت تتحملنا وجزاكم الله خيرا على ماتبذله من جهد معنا دائما 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*الاخ المهندس ابراهيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
قبل أن أجيب على الاسئله أحب أن أوضح موضوع بسيط وكما ترى أننا منذ منتصف شهر رمضان وللان نبحث عن كيفية التعامل مع برنامج الايتابس ومحاولة معرفة بعض الشئ عن الزلازل وكيفية مقاومتها ولكننا لم نصل الى مرحلة الاحتراف فهذا يحتاج الى وقت وحل عدد كبير من الابراج التى بها مشاكل مختلفه حتى نكتسب الخبره فى ذلك وأكبر خبره للمهندس الانشائى المصمم هو أن نحصل منه على مبنى امن مدروس زلزاليا على أن تكون جميع قطاعاته أقل مايمكن حتى يكون المبنى اقتصادى 
واذا كنا هنا قد وفقنا الله وانتهينا من التحليل الاستاتيكى واذا فرضنا أن شروط المبنى الذى نحن بصدده يحتاج الى تحليل اساتيكى فقط أى لسنا فى حاجه الى عمل تحليل ديناميكى 
واذا أخذنا مثال بسيط اخر وسألتك عن تصميم بلاطه لاكمريه مثلا ماذا تفعل اولا ؟؟؟؟؟ فسوف تكون اجابتك أننا نفرض أولا سمك البلاطه من خلال فرضيات الكود لذلك (span\32)للبلاطه الطرفيه وكان سمك البلاطه 20 سم مثلا واذا اكملت الحل وحساب الاحمال وقمت بالتحليل ثم بالتصميم واعطتك نتائج التصميم سمك للبلاطه 26 سم فهل نعتمد سمك البلاطه 26 سم واخراج لوحات نهائيه وعليها سمك البلاطه 26 سم مع تفاصيل حديد التسليح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بالطبع سوف يكون رد أن هذا السقف unsafe لماذا ؟؟ لاننا اعتمدنا على فرضيات الكود لسمك البلاطه وهو 20 سم وبالتالى الاحمال الميته المحسوبه أقل من الاحمال الميته الحقيقيه وهى لسمك بلاطه 26 سم 
وطبعا سوف يكون ردك نعيد الحسابات الانشائيه على أساس سمك البلاطه 26 سم والتحليل الانشائى والتصميم وسوف يمكن أن نجد عندها أننا قد يجبرنا التصميم الى زيادة سمك البلاطه الى 28 سم وهكذا دول 
الى أن نصل الى التصميم النهائى الاقتصادى والذى يتطابق فيه سمك البلاطه المفروض فى حساب الاحمال الميته مع نتائج التصميم 
بالمثل فى عمل التحليل الاستاتيكى للزلازل نحن فى بداية الحل نفرض قيمة T بقيمة empirical كما فى الكود وكذلك نفترض قيمة ل R على حسب النظام الانشائى الذى نختاره فى مقاومة الزلازل والذى تم فرضه هنا على أنه dual system بقيمة R= 5 عند مشاركة 75% لحوائط القص و25% للاطارات الرأسيه ونفترض قيمة لوجود Ecc.=5% كما فرضها الكود وذلك للحصول على قيمة ابتدائيه اوليه لقيمة ال base shear 
ولكن هل نعتد قيمة ال **base shear هذه كقيمه نهائيه ونبدأ فى تصميم الاعمده وحوائط القص** والاسقف والاساسات تحت ما تسببه قوة القص القاعدى على عناصر المنشأ السابقه من قوى واجهادات داخليه وكذلك اتحقق من قيمة ال drift؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بالقطع سوف تكون دراستى هذه غير امنه وغير اقتصاديه ؟؟؟ 
فلابد من التحقق من قيمة T النهائيه من قانون رايلى ومراجهة اشتراطات الكود فى ذلك (لاحظ فى البرج الذى نحن بصدده بدأنا بقيمة T=1.1446 ثم وجدناها بعد ذلك أنها = 1.375 ثانيه)
وكذلك لابد من من التحقق من قيمة RX & Ry النهائيه بعد التحقق من نسب مشاركة حوائط القص ومشاركة الاطارات(هل هى 75 % لحوائط القص و 25% للاطارات؟؟ والتى وجدناها 80 % لحوائط القص و 20 % للاطارات وبالتالى قلت قيمة Rx ومعه زادت قيمة قوة القص القاعدى فى اتجاه X وكان يجب التحقق من Ry للحصول على قوة القص القاعدى النهائيه فى اتجاه Y) فى مقاومة وتحمل قوة القص القاعدى عند الاساسات فى الاتجاهيين X & Y
وكذلك لابد من التحقق من قيمة Ax وهل قيمة ال Ecc.=5% أو أكبر من ذلك 
عندما نتحقق من الثلاث شروط السابقه وهى T & R & Ax فقط عندها نعتمد قيمة ال base shear النهائيه فى التحليل الاستاتيكى لانه وكما نعرف قيمة قوة القص القاعدى تعتمد فى حسابتها على قيمة T & R وكما تؤثر قيمة Ax على الاجهادات الداخليه على البرج وعندئذ نعمتد القيمه النهائيه لل**base shear والتى منها نبدأ التحقق من قيمة ال drift ومطابقته باشتراطات الكود وكذلك أبد فى البحث عن أقصى اجهادات داخليه على قطاعات الاعمده وحوائط القص والاسقف والاساسات وابدأ أعمل التصميم النهائى للبرج تحت تأثير التحليل الاستاتيكى للزلازل 
ارجو أن تكون الصوره قد وضحت الى أن أقوم بالرد على الاسئله 
تقبل تحياتى *


----------



## أسامه نواره (23 سبتمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> وقبل انهاء هذة المرحلة من المشروع اقترح بعد اذن المهندس / اسامة نوارة بطرح الاستفسارات المتعلقة بهذة المرحله والتى قد يكون قد تم طرحها من قبل ولم يتمكن استاذنا الفاضل من الردعليها او لم يتم طرحها وابدأ بالاتى:
> 1- فى حساب AX ( معامل تصعيد اللامركزية ) لتصحيح قيمة الecc التى قمنا بحسابها ولنفرض انها لاتجاه معين ولدور معين قد تخطت القيمة 1.2 هل يتم التصحيح لهذا الدور فقط او يتم حسابها على هذة القيمة لكل الادوار ك F.O.S ولو كنا سنقوم بالتحليل الديناميكى للمشروع هل يتم تصحيحها قبل الدخول فى التحليل الديناميكى ام ننتظر الى بعد عمل التحليل الديناميكى وهل حسابها بهذة الطريقة المأخوذة عن الكود الامريكى يصلح للاستخدام فى التحليل بالكود المصرى؟
> 2-أثناء عملنا الcheck max drift توصلنا الى انه غير امن فى بعض الادوار فهل سيتم زيادة ابعاد القطاعات المحسوبة للاعمدة وحوائط القص والا فما هى الطريقة المناسبة لتحقيق ذلك وفى حالة اذا كنا حنعمل التحليل الديناميكى هل يتم عمل هذة الخطوة ام ننتظر لبعد الانتهاء منه؟ وكذلك اثناء عمل check drift تم اهمال ادخال الاحمال الميتة والحية فى حسابات الdrift وتم حسابها فقط على الاحمال الجانبية EQX , EQY فلماذا لانأخذ ذلك فى الحسابات واذا قمنا بأخذها فما هى الLOAD COMBINATION المستخدمة فى هذة الحالة؟


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالنسبه للسؤال الاول 
1- لوسئلتنى شخصيا فأنا استعمل الكود الامريكى Upc97 فى حسابات الزلازل لانه أكثر واقعيه ويعطى قيمة أكبرلقوة القص القاعدى وبالنسبه لحساب Ax فيجب الاتزيد قيمتها عن 3 فى الكود الامريكى واذا زادت عن 1.2 فى دور معيين لماذا نطبقها على جميع الادوار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ فالمفروض تطبيقها على الدور الذى تمت فيه ولابد وأن تعرف أننا نحصل على قيمه أكبر لل Ax عموما فى الابنيه الغير منتظمه فى المسقط الافقى أو عند عمل توزيع سيئ لحوائط القص على المسقط الافقى بحيث يكون هناك فرق كبير بين مركز الجساءه C.R ومركز الكتله C.M وكما وضحت فيجب الحصول على قيمة قوة القص القاعدى النهائيه بعد عمل جميع التعديلات الخاصه بكل معامل داخل فى حسابها سواء تم عمل تحليل ديناميكى أو لم يتم 
بالنسبه للسوال الثانى 
2- اذا سألتك عن عدم التحقق فى سهم الهبوط deflection فى أثناء تصميمك للبلاطه اللاكمريه كيف يمكنك تلاشى ذلك ؟؟؟؟؟ الحل الاسهل هو زيادة سمك البلاطه وحل المهندس الانشائى المحترف هو عمل drop panel مقلوبه أو ساقطه أو عمل marginal beam أو عمل camber للبلاطه كذلك الحال فى حوائط القص اذا كانت غير أمنه فى ال drift فما هو الحل ؟؟ أقول لك الحل الاسهل هو زيادة طول حوائط القص أما حل المهندس الانشائى المحترف فأريد منك أن تفكر فيه 
واذا كان ال drift غير امن فى التحليل الاستاتيكى فهل تعتقد أنه سوف يكون امن فى التحليل الديناميكى ؟؟؟؟
وهل تعتقد أن الاحمال الميته والحيه ذات التأثير والاتجاه الرأسى والذى معه يحدثdeflection رأسى فقط تسبب ازاحه أفقيه للمبنى تحت تأثير الزلازل ذات التأثير الافقى عند حساب ال drift والذى يحدث الاتجاه الافقى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ الا اذا تم عمل تحليل ديناميكى P دلتا هنا يدخل تأثير الاحمال الحيه والميته فى عمل ازاحه أفقيه مع تأثير الزلازل ويدخل تأثير الاحمال الحيه والميته فى حساب ال drift وكذلك فى زيادة تأثير الزلازل على المبنى وبالتالى زيادة العزوم والاجهادات الداخليه على المبنى عند عمل هذا النوع من التحليل الديناميكى فقط
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (24 سبتمبر 2012)

ahmed ehab قال:


> > جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس أسامة على الرد الوافى والدقيق ولكنى أعتقد أنى لم أطرح سؤالى بطريقة واضحة أنا أقصد حساب قيمة الـR للكور فى حالة مشاركة الأعمدة لأن فى أغلب الأبراج العاية إن لم يكن كلها وحضرتك سيد العارفين بيبقى فيها كور كامل إن لم يكن أكثر من واحد فى أماكن المصاعد وحول السلالم مش بس حوائط زى مشروعنا أنا ليه بأسأل السؤال ده ؟ لأن فى شيت المهندس إبراهيم اللى عمله فاصل حوائط القص فى اتجاه X واتجاه Y والكور هايبقى فيه الاتنين , هل أدخل الكور فى الحسابات مرتين بعد عمل Pier له طبعا ,, يعنى مرة فى اتجاه x ومرة فى اتجاه Y وياخد نصيبه من كل اتجاه على حدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟ومعذرة لتكرار السؤال وأشكرك على إهتمامك وسعة صدرك
> 
> 
> فى حالة استخدام ال core وتعريفه ك pier لجميع أضلاعه هنا برنامج الايتابس يتعامل معه كنصر واحد أى وكأنه frame واحد لذلك اذا دخلنا الى قائمة display>show tables >wall output أو تم عرض قيمة واتجاه سواء V2& V3 فسوف نجد أننا نحصل على قيمه واحده لهذا الcore لذلك وبذلك يكون شيت المهندس ابراهيم يكون صحيحا لاننا نتعامل مع الحوائط ك Piersتقبل تحياتى


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (24 سبتمبر 2012)

> اذا سألتك عن عدم التحقق فى سهم الهبوط deflection فى أثناء تصميمك للبلاطه اللاكمريه كيف يمكنك تلاشى ذلك ؟؟؟؟؟ الحل الاسهل هو زيادة سمك البلاطه وحل المهندس الانشائى المحترف هو عمل drop panel مقلوبه أو ساقطه أو عمل marginal beam أو عمل camber للبلاطه كذلك الحال فى حوائط القص اذا كانت غير أمنه فى ال drift فما هو الحل ؟؟ أقول لك الحل الاسهل هو زيادة طول حوائط القص أما حل المهندس الانشائى المحترف فأريد منك أن تفكر فيه


*اعتقد يا بشمهندس اسامة اننا ممكن منزودش ابعاد الحائط ولكن ممكن نزود قيمة معاير المرونة ممكن دا يساهم فى اننا نتغلب على هذة المشكلة 

اعذرنى يابشمهندس حيث انى اقوم بعمل ملف كامل عن المشروع من اولة لاخرة حيث بعد فترة سوف تكون كل روابط الصور والملفات غير صالحة انا انتهز الفرصة العظيمة دى وعندى اسالة ومنتظر من حضرتك الرد 

*​


----------



## hema81 (24 سبتمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بالنسبه للسؤال الاول
> 1- لوسئلتنى شخصيا فأنا استعمل الكود الامريكى Upc97 فى حسابات الزلازل لانه أكثر واقعيه ويعطى قيمة أكبرلقوة القص القاعدى وبالنسبه لحساب Ax فيجب الاتزيد قيمتها عن 3 فى الكود الامريكى واذا زادت عن 1.2 فى دور معيين لماذا نطبقها على جميع الادوار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ فالمفروض تطبيقها على الدور الذى تمت فيه ولابد وأن تعرف أننا نحصل على قيمه أكبر لل Ax عموما فى الابنيه الغير منتظمه فى المسقط الافقى أو عند عمل توزيع سيئ لحوائط القص على المسقط الافقى بحيث يكون هناك فرق كبير بين مركز الجساءه C.R ومركز الكتله C.M وكما وضحت فيجب الحصول على قيمة قوة القص القاعدى النهائيه بعد عمل جميع التعديلات الخاصه بكل معامل داخل فى حسابها سواء تم عمل تحليل ديناميكى أو لم يتم
> بالنسبه للسوال الثانى
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اشكر استاذنا العزيز على الرد وفى انتظار الرد على باقى الاسئلة وبالنسبة للسؤال اللى حضرتك طرحته بخصوص ال driftاعتقد بالاضافة الى الحل الذى اقترحه اخونا المهندس محمد الجيزاوى من زيادة معاير المرونة وان كانت هناك حدود لذلك يمكن اللجؤ لعمل Bracing او تربيطات بين حوائط القص الموجودة حول فراغ السلالم والاسانسير بما يسمى COUPLING BEAMS لزيادة جساءة هذة الحوائط وجعلها تعمل مع بعضها البعض فى مقاومة الاحمال الجانبية وهذا فيديو يوضح ما هى ال COUPLING BEAMS من دراسة تمت بجامعة ميتشجن على الرابط التالى:
http://www.mediafire.com/?o3dtu3ge3m8uo4e
ارجو المشاهدة والتعليق وفى انتظار استاذنا لاقتراح الحل الامثل للتغلب على مشكلة الdrift .
تقبل تحياتى.


----------



## أسامه نواره (24 سبتمبر 2012)

darkmetal1001 قال:


> *اعتقد يا بشمهندس اسامة اننا ممكن منزودش ابعاد الحائط ولكن ممكن نزود قيمة معاير المرونة ممكن دا يساهم فى اننا نتغلب على هذة المشكلة
> اعذرنى يابشمهندس حيث انى اقوم بعمل ملف كامل عن المشروع من اولة لاخرة حيث بعد فترة سوف تكون كل روابط الصور والملفات غير صالحة انا انتهز الفرصة العظيمة دى وعندى اسالة ومنتظر من حضرتك الرد *​


​أهلا مهندس محمد 
نحن هنا فى مصر يامهندس محمد يعنى خرسانه أنت عارف حالها لن تزيد عن 450 كجم\سم2 دى بالواسطه والمعارف والحبايب يمكن يمكن تصل الى ذلك مش خرسانه كما فى دول الخليج ممكن نصل الى 800 الى 1000 كجم \ سم 2 بدون واسطه وبدون معارف وأصدقاء 
يعنى المهم فيه حدود لزيادة معاير المرونه
وعموما لن نذهب بعيدا ملف الايتابس موجود وفيه ال drift غير امن عند استخدام الكود الامريكى upc97 ونجرب سويا لعلنا نصل الى أفضل النتائج 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (24 سبتمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اشكر استاذنا العزيز على الرد وفى انتظار الرد على باقى الاسئلة وبالنسبة للسؤال اللى حضرتك طرحته بخصوص ال driftاعتقد بالاضافة الى الحل الذى اقترحه اخونا المهندس محمد الجيزاوى من زيادة معاير المرونة وان كانت هناك حدود لذلك يمكن اللجؤ لعمل Bracing او تربيطات بين حوائط القص الموجودة حول فراغ السلالم والاسانسير بما يسمى COUPLING BEAMS لزيادة جساءة هذة الحوائط وجعلها تعمل مع بعضها البعض فى مقاومة الاحمال الجانبية وهذا فيديو يوضح ما هى ال COUPLING BEAMS من دراسة تمت بجامعة ميتشجن على الرابط التالى:
> COUPLED BEAM.rar
> ارجو المشاهدة والتعليق وفى انتظار استاذنا لاقتراح الحل الامثل للتغلب على مشكلة الdrift .
> تقبل تحياتى.


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولا يامهندس ابراهيم لاشكر على واجب 
ثانيا ايه الكلام الكبير ده 
ده كلام حلو وزى الفل محتاجيين يابشمهندس نطبق الكلام ده على البرج
ملف الايتابس أمامنا والبرج معانا وعايزين ارقام وحلول 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (24 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم , انا نزلت ملف الايتابس اعتقد الي عاملو هو المهندس هيما ,انا لم اتفحص اي شيء فيه غير اني وجدت المبنى مغلق ليه كدا مهندس هيما افتحلنا الباب ياخي ,بس انا لقيت المفتاح في النهاية واليكم طريقة الدخول ,لعمل gridline بسهولة حيث يمكننا مثلا معاينة تسليح اي حائط على طول المبنى يمكننا الدخول من edit /edit grid data 





يجب تفعيل convert to general system
ثم نستعمل draw line لكن نغير في مكان كلمة frame ونختار بدلها gridline 





ونبدا في رسم خطوط grid line في اي اتجاه نشائه 
عند نهاية الدراسة ان كان لدي وقت ساحاول ان اعفب بخصوص اختلاف الاكواد اقصد جمع كود واناقش مع المهندس حسام بعض ما يخصنا اصحاب الكود R.P.A حتى منلخبطش الموضوع ,ومانزيدش على الاخ اسامة عبء تاني ,فقد بذل جهدا كبيرا نسئل الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناته فله صدقة جارية يثاب عليها ان شاء الله دون ان ننسى طبعا هيما وكل من شارك في اتراء الموضوع , اما فيما يتعلق بالاخ خالد في الواقع كان جد مشغول وانا من نصحته ان يهتم للشغله لانو كان مطلوب منه تسليم الشغل في فترة موجزة واكيد بعدها مش حيقدر يتابع رغم انو كان اول من تحمس للموضوع وكلنا نعرف الاخ خالد وطيبته ولن يتاخر للمساعدة والمشاركة بس ظروفه كانت عكس ما خطط له واخيرا اتمنى للجميع المواصلة والتوفيق


----------



## lvlmm (24 سبتمبر 2012)

لو بالامكان حد يرفعلنا ملفات المشروع علشان نقدر نتابع معاكم فيه

وجزاكم الله كل خير مهندس اسامه نواره ومحمد الجيزاوي وهيما 

الموضوع ملي بالمعلومات القيمه


----------



## hema81 (24 سبتمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اولا يامهندس ابراهيم لاشكر على واجب
> ثانيا ايه الكلام الكبير ده
> ده كلام حلو وزى الفل محتاجيين يابشمهندس نطبق الكلام ده على البرج
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
والله يااستاذنا انت اللى كلامك دايما حلو وزى الفل احنا لسه بدرى علينا بس بنحاول ودى محاولة يارب اكون وفقت فيها .
مرفق ملف الايتابس طبقا للكود الامريكى UBC بعد اضافة بعض الكمرات وتعريفها على انها Spandrels beam وتم تعريفها ايضا على انها Shell element وعمل الset modifiers اللازمة كما وضحت حضرتك من قبل فى مثل هذه الحاله:
Final 3D Model UBC.rar
وتم عمل check max drift ووجد انه safe طبقا للملف المرفق على هذا الرابط :
Final Check max drift UBC.rar
فى انتظار رد حضرتك.
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (24 سبتمبر 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم , انا نزلت ملف الايتابس اعتقد الي عاملو هو المهندس هيما ,انا لم اتفحص اي شيء فيه غير اني وجدت المبنى مغلق ليه كدا مهندس هيما افتحلنا الباب ياخي ,بس انا لقيت المفتاح في النهاية واليكم طريقة الدخول ,لعمل gridline بسهولة حيث يمكننا مثلا معاينة تسليح اي حائط على طول المبنى يمكننا الدخول من edit /edit grid data
> 
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله الاخت المهندسة فاطمة
اولا اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبة ونشكرك على مرورك على الموضوع وفى انتظار مشاركات المفيدة لنا دائما.
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (25 سبتمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> والله يااستاذنا انت اللى كلامك دايما حلو وزى الفل احنا لسه بدرى علينا بس بنحاول ودى محاولة يارب اكون وفقت فيها .
> مرفق ملف الايتابس طبقا للكود الامريكى UBC بعد اضافة بعض الكمرات وتعريفها على انها Spandrels beam وتم تعريفها ايضا على انها Shell element وعمل الset modifiers اللازمة كما وضحت حضرتك من قبل فى مثل هذه الحاله:
> Final 3D Model UBC.rar
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
اولا يامهندس ابراهيم أنت والمهندس محمد الجيزاوى وكل من شارك معنا أصبح بعد أن قد شرفنا على الانتهاء من التحليل الاستاتيكى للزلازل وبعد المناقشات والاضافات التى تمت فى هذه المناقشات السابقه قدر كبير وجيد جدا من المعلومات سواء عن الزلازل او عن برنامج الايتابس 
ثانيا نرتب اوراقنا ونعيد حسابتنا وافكارنا سوف نجد أن الموضوع بسيط بس احنا اللى مكبرينه شويه – شوف ياسيدى نقول من ثانى بوجه اخر لو ال drift ده غير امن اعمل ايه ؟؟
اقولك من الاصل الموضوع عايز دراسه بسيطه هو ايه الذى يؤثر على ال drift ده وسنينه اللى مش باين لها اخر – ها تقولى ده بؤثر فيه جساءه حوائط القص والاعمده اللى داخله مع البلاطه وعملنا اطارات رأسيه – هاقولك وايه كمان أنت جيت من الاخر – أنا عايز من الاول – هاتقولى أصل أنا بحسب قوه استاتيكيه أفقيه هى دى بتاع الزلزال ها قولك برضه عايز شوية تفاصيل – هاتقولى القوه دى بتعتمد على منطقة الزلازل يعنى المنطقه الموجود بها مكان وموقع المبنى – هااقولك دى ملهاش حل معايا – وبتعتمد ايضا على وزن المبنى –طيب هااقولك دى ملهاش حل معاك ؟؟ يعنى ايه ؟؟ يعنى تخفف لنا وزن المبنى شويه ؟؟ ايه ده ياشمهندس ؟؟ هى عروسه حلاوه ؟؟ دى هندسه وزلازل يابا شمهندس ؟؟ اقولك فكر فى موضوع تقليل الاوزان ده من ثانى 
طيب ايه تانى بيأثر فى القوه دى ؟؟ ها تقولى فيه معامل بيسموه R – ايه حكايته ده ؟؟ والله لو انت بتعتمد على حوائط القص بس فى مقاومة الزلازل الرقم R ده بيقى صغير ولو بتعتمد على الاطارات واخدت بالك من شوية تفاصيل للكانات وأبعاد الكمرات والاعمده الرقم ده سوف يتضاعف تقريبا – طيب ياعم ما تجبلنا منه ده – ده كويس قوى عشان نقلل القوه الافقيه دى وده حلو قوى عشان نقلل ال drift ده اللى قارفنا 
وهايكون ردك عندئذ بس ياهندسه كده البلاطه سوف تتحول من بلاطه لاكمريه الى بلاطه عاديه solid slab عشان احقق لك موضوع الاطارات الرأسيه دى وأكبر لك قيمة R وطبعا صاحب المشروع ها يرفض وها يقولك تنفيذ سقف بلاطه عاديه هايأخذ مننا وقت أكثر وأنا دافع دم قلبى فى المشروع – وأنا بايع وحدات وفيه مواعيد للاستلام وأنت كده بتخسرنى يابشمهندس وبتحملى وقت ومصاريف اداريه وأنا مش عايز السقف ده شوفلى سقف ابن حلال وبتنفذ بسرعه – طيب نعمل ايه – طيب نحل الموضوع بين البينيين بدل ما أخلى السقف كله بلاطه لاكمريه وتكون النتيجه أن قيمة مشاركة الاطارات الرأسيه (اللى هى صديقتى وبحبها وعيزها تساعدنى شويه فى موضوع الزلازل ده ) أصبحت 20% فى الدراسه اللى أنا عملتها فى البرج بتاعى اللى مدوخنى معاه وكان نفسى تكون 70% بدلا من 25 % اللى على أساسها اخترت قيمة اللى اسمها R دى من الكود وطبعا قلت قيمة R لاننا نعتمد أكثر على حوائط القص فى مقاومة الزلازل يعنى كده المبنى سوف ينهار عند أول زلزال قادم شادد حيله شويه لاننا اعتمدنا على العناصر الرأسيه وزى ماانت عارف الافضل الاعتماد فى موضوع الانهيار على العناصر الافقيه من كمرات وبلاطات يعنى أنا عايز اطارات رأسيه عايز اطارات رأسيه ياناس يامهندسيين دلونى على الاطارات الرأسيه دى نفسى أمسك ميكرفون وازعق عايز اطارات رأسيه – طيب ايه الحل نعمل ايه ؟؟
الحل لو قلت لك اعمل كمرات ساقطه على المحيط الخارجى ...... ممتاز – ودى ملهاش تفاصيل أكثر ؟؟؟ يعنى ايه ؟؟ يعنى أنا عايز اطارات عايز اطارات يابشمهندس نفسى أعمل اطارات عشان أقلل القوى الاستاتيكيه بتاع الزلازل 
طيب اقترح عليك اقتراح يعنى لو عندى حائط قص طويل أفضل أعمله قطعه واحده اى حائط واحد أو اخليه جزئيين مجموع أطوال الجزئيين لهم نفس طول الحائط الواحد واربط بين الحائطيين بكمره كويسه عرضها هو عرض الحائط وعمقها حتى عتبة الباب أو الشباك –
طيب يابشمهندس ماهى دى اللى بيقولو عليها ال coupling beam – يابشمهندس يسموها او ميسموهاش أنا محتاج اطارات رأسيه والكمره دى كويسه 
وبعدين ايه حكاية موضوع ال coupling beam؟؟ ها أقولك ولا موضوع ولاحاجه انت فاكر زمان أيام الحديد الطرى كانو بيكسحو الحديد فى الكمرات عشان يقاوم اجهادات القص كانو بيأخذو المركبه الرأسيه للحديد المكسح لمقاومة القص طيب وده ماله ومال موضوع ال coupling beam – موضوعه أنه لوزاد قيمة قوة القص الناتجه من الزلزال عن 0.50 القوه التى يتحملها قطاع الخرسانه من الاحمال الحيه والميته بنلغى تحمل الخرسانه فى القص – طيب يعنى ايه ؟؟؟ يعنى أن كل قوى القص سوف يتحملها حديد التسليح بمفرده --- يعنى ايه ؟؟؟ يعنى أنا محتاج لمسطح حديد لمقاومة قوى القص بمسطح كبير ولما أعمل كانات فى الكمره دى اللى اسمها coupling beam مش ها ينفع لانى ها احتاج الى أقطار عاليه من الحديد لمقاومة القص ودى طبعا مش هااقدر اعملها كانات – طيب وايه الحل ؟؟؟ الحل نعملها زى زمان نعمل مقصات مائله ونحلل المركبه الرأسيه فيها هى اللى تقاوم قوى القص – والله فكره قديمه جديده كويسه وخصوصا أن ال span بتاع ال coupling beam صغير فاماينفعش اكسح فيها الحديد بالاضافه اللى أنا سمعت أن التكسيح فى الحديد عالى المقاومه أصلا غلط – وطبعا زى ما أنت عارف الحديد نعمله فى اتجاهيين يعنى مقصات عشان الزلزال ممكن يجيى من اتجاهيين 
طيب ياهندسه هو أنا محتاج باستمرار موضوع المقصات فى الكمره ال coupling beam ها اقولك لا طبعا على حسب قوى القص المؤثره عليها وزى ما أنت عارف ان الكمره دى بحرها صغير يعنى العزوم عليها ها تكون قليله 
طيب يابشمهندس ما نكتر منها الكمره دى ونقلل طول حوائط القص ونخلى بدل حائط واحد نخليهم اثنيين وكمره ال coupling beam اللى أنت قولت عليها دى ايه رأيك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اقولك شد حيلك وده حل ممتاز وها يتوقف على توزيع حوائط القص على المسقط الافقى واحسن حل هو عمل ده بتماثل حول المحور الرأسى والمحور الافقى للبرج
طيب وايه كمان ياشمهندس بيأثر فى موضوع ال drift ها أقول لك الترحيل بين مركز الجساءه C.R ومركز الكتله C.M طيب ده ليه بيأثر ؟؟؟؟ لان وجوده يسبب اجهادات قص على الاعمده وحوائط القص من عزم اللى الناتج من الفرق بين المركزيين 
طيب وايه حله ده ؟؟؟ حله فى ايدك ياباشمهندس – ازاى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ الحل أن تدخل سقف واحد فقط على برنامج الايتابس وتحله وتبحث عن الفرق بين مركز الجساءه ومركز الكتله وان وجدتهم قرييبين من بعض ده كويس وان لم تجدهم زى البرج بتاعنا الترحيل فيه ب3.00 م بين مركزيين يبقى أنت وضعت ووزعت حوائط القص توزيع سئ 
طيب والاعمده بتأثر فى الموضوع ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اكيد بتأثر 
طيب يابشمهندس أنت قلت لنا أن حوائط القص دى فى الادوار العليا بتعمل مع الزلازل وليس ضد الزلازل --- أقولك وماله يابشمهندس نحول كل حائط قص الى عموديين بينهم اللى اسمها coupling beam اللى أنت بتحبها دى ايه رأيك؟؟؟ والله كده يابشمهندس ماأصرتش فى حاجه 
عموما يابشمهندس أنا ها عيد نظرتى للموضوع من جديد وبصراحه برنامج الايتابس ده كتر خيره مسهل علينا كل حاجه يعنى اغير ابدل اشيل احط واقوله حل ياعم الحاج الراجل الصراحه ما بيقصرش بيحل علاطول والله كتر خيره – ده الله يكون فى عون المهندسين بتوع زمان مش عارف كانو بيعملوا ايه وبيفكروا ازاى ولا كان عندهم ايتابس ولا غيره 
وجارى دراسة ملف الايتابس 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (25 سبتمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> وقبل انهاء هذة المرحلة من المشروع اقترح بعد اذن المهندس / اسامة نوارة بطرح الاستفسارات المتعلقة بهذة المرحله والتى قد يكون قد تم طرحها من قبل ولم يتمكن استاذنا الفاضل من الردعليها او لم يتم طرحها وابدأ بالاتى:
> 4- فى المدخلات الخاصة باحمال الزلازل بالكود الاوروبى كنت قد سألت على بعض المعاملات وهى lower bound factor و correction factor وقد قام الاخ المهندس احبك فى الله برفع الملف الخاص بالمقارن بين هذة المعاملات فى الكود المصرى والاوروبى ولكن ارجو المزيد من التوضيح وهل هذة المعاملات ثابتة كما قمنا بادخالها ام لا؟
> والله انا عارف اننا بنتقل على حضرتك بس ياريت تتحملنا وجزاكم الله خيرا على ماتبذله من جهد معنا دائما
> تقبل تحياتى


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ارجو الا يزعج أحد اسلوبى فى المداخله السابقه لاننى لم أجد اى تعليق عليها فقط حاولت الخروج من جو الزلازل ومعاملاتها بجو من الفكاهه وربنا يكفينا شرها ان شاء الله ويكون على يديكم نرى جيل جديد يحترف البرامج بل ويصمم هذه البرامج ونضع فيها كود مصرى محترم بل كود عربى جامع شامل حتى لانكون تبعا لاحد بعد ذلك ان شاء الله 
بالنسبه للسؤال الرابع 
وهو المعاملات الخاصه بالكود الاوربى فأنا شخصيا غير متبحر فيها ولو أننى عندى نسخه من الكود الاوربى لاحمال الزلازل طبعتها من المنتدى وتقريبا بفضل الله طابع كل الاكواد من هذا المنتدى العظيم فأقول الذى يهمنى هو تطابق قيمة قوة القص القاعدى من خلال الكود المصرى مع الكود الاوربى الموحد الموجود فى برنامج الايتابس واذا تم ذلك خلاص أنا مش محتاج الى غير ذلك 
أما اذا اردت المزيد عن هذه المعاملات فكود أحمال الزلازل للكود الاوربى الموحد موجود بالمنتدى يمكن تنزيله والاطلاع عليه 
تقبل تحياتى 
*


----------



## hema81 (26 سبتمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ارجو الا يزعج أحد اسلوبى فى المداخله السابقه لاننى لم أجد اى تعليق عليها فقط حاولت الخروج من جو الزلازل ومعاملاتها بجو من الفكاهه وربنا يكفينا شرها ان شاء الله ويكون على يديكم نرى جيل جديد يحترف البرامج بل ويصمم هذه البرامج ونضع فيها كود مصرى محترم بل كود عربى جامع شامل حتى لانكون تبعا لاحد بعد ذلك ان شاء الله
> بالنسبه للسؤال الرابع
> وهو المعاملات الخاصه بالكود الاوربى فأنا شخصيا غير متبحر فيها ولو أننى عندى نسخه من الكود الاوربى لاحمال الزلازل طبعتها من المنتدى وتقريبا بفضل الله طابع كل الاكواد من هذا المنتدى العظيم فأقول الذى يهمنى هو تطابق قيمة قوة القص القاعدى من خلال الكود المصرى مع الكود الاوربى الموحد الموجود فى برنامج الايتابس واذا تم ذلك خلاص أنا مش محتاج الى غير ذلك
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
مش بقول لحضرتك ياباشمهندس اسامة انت اللى كلامك دايما حلو وزى الفل واحنا بصراحة مش حنلاقى شرح ابسط من كدا ياريتهم كانوا بيشرحولنا كدا فى الكلية ولا اقولك ياريتهم كانوا كتبوا الكود كدا مكنش فيه ناس كتير حتتعب ويطلع عينها عشان تفك الشفرة بتاعت الكود وكنا قدرنا نفهم اللى عايزة الكود .
فى انتظارك استاذنا للاطلاع على ملف الايتاب حتى ننتهى من موضوع الdrift وننتقل باذن الله الى التحليل الديناميكى.
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (26 سبتمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> وقبل انهاء هذة المرحلة من المشروع اقترح بعد اذن المهندس / اسامة نوارة بطرح الاستفسارات المتعلقة بهذة المرحله والتى قد يكون قد تم طرحها من قبل ولم يتمكن استاذنا الفاضل من الردعليها او لم يتم طرحها وابدأ بالاتى:
> 5- قمت حضرتك بتوضيح طريقة ادخال الاحمال الحية التى تزيد عن 500Kg /m2 فى حالة التحميل الخاصة بها واخذ تأثيرها فى حسابات mass source ولكن بالنسبة ل load combination كنا قد قمنا بتعريفها فى حالة عدم وجود هذة الاحمال ولكن كيف ستكون حالات التحميل فى حالة وجود هذة الاحمال هل ستكون مثلا لحالة واحدة كالتالى:
> E1= 1.12 DL+ 0.25LL+ 0.5 LL1+ EQX وذلك بوضعهم فى حالة واحدة ام ستكون فى حالتين كلا على حده كالتالى:
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولا نشكر أختنا المهندسه فاطمه المهاجره على تذكيرها لنا بعمل واستخدام ال grid line للتحرك على المسقط الافقى على هذه المحاور فى أحد الشاشات لاظهار نتائج حوائط القص والعزوم فى الشاشه المقابله ونحن فى انتظار مشاركاتها وتذكيرها لنا دائما 
وبخصوص السؤال الخامس الخاص بالاحمال الحيه وكيفية عمل load combinations فيمكن عملهم فى حالة واحده كما ذكرت أنت وهذا أفضل طبعا من عملهم فى حالتى تحميل لاننا سوف نعود بعد ذلك للحالتيين لنحصل منهم على الحاله القصوى 
بالنسبه للسؤال السادس للسؤال عن عزوم الانقلاب وكيفية التحقق منها فيمكن الحصول عليها كالاتى :- display>show tables>show story response plot كما يلى





وفى الصوره السابقه يظهر قيمة عزوم الانقلاب حول محور Y-Y والذى يسببه الزلازل Qx
وكذلك يمكن ايجاد ذلك من الجداول من قائمة display> show table>Reaction وعلى أن يكون ضبط load case & load combinations كالاتى





وسوف نحصل على نفس قيمة العزوم My الناتجه عن تأثير الزلازل Qx كما يلى 




وزى ما أنت ملاحظ فى الصوره السابقه القيمه العاليه للMz برغم أن حالة التحميل Qx بدون ترحيل 5% والمفروض أن قيمتها = صفر والسبب طبعا معروف وهو المسافه الكبيره بين مركز الجساءه ومركز الكتله واللى المطلوب تقليلها الى أقل مايمكن لان هذا ال Mz يسبب لنا كثير من المشاكل وذلك عن طريق اعادة توزيع أماكن حوائط القص على المسقط الافقى وكذلك أطوال هذه الحوائط 
وبنفس الطريقه يمكن الحصول على اجمالى وزن المبنى لحالة الultimate من قائمة display>show table>reactions
ثم نقوم بنسخ الاحمال الرأسيه عند الركائز دور البدروم ال base ثم نقوم بتجميع كل الاحمال الرأسيه Fz تكون هى اجمالى وزن المبنى ultimate وطبعا وزن المبنى يؤثر فى مركزالكتله 
(نبدأ فى التعامل مع البرج كأنه حائط ساند للتربه حيث يكون دوران الحائط الساند عند ابعد نقطه ) طيب الزلازل فى اتجاه X الموجب تعمل على انقلاب المبنى حول اخر حد رأسى فى اتجاه Y يعنى تعمل على انقلاب المبنى حول المحور على اليميين 
طيب احنا محتاجيين المسافه بين نقطة تأثير وزن المبنى ال(ultimate) وحد المبنى على اليميين ده يمكن الحصول عليه من تعيين مركز الكتله وطبعا اعتقد أننا عرفنا ده يمكن الحصول عليه من أين ثم نطرح طول المبنى فى اتجاه X من قيمة الاحداثى X الخاص بمركز الكتله هنا نحن حصلنا على زراع العزم الخاص بالعزوم فى اتجاه X المقاومه للزلازل – ثم نضرب زراع العزم فى قيمة وزن البرج للحصول على العزوم المقاومه 
معامل الامان = العزوم المقاومه للزلازل مقسومه على العزوم الناتجه من Qx
والمفروض الا تقل عن 2.00
وطبعا هذا المعامل فى البرج الخاص بنا سوف تجده كبير لان البرج متماثل تقريبا فى أبعاده فى المسقط الافقى 
أخير نطلب منك مهندس ابراهيم تعديل أماكن وأعادة توزيع حوائط بحيث نقلل المسافه بين مركز الجساءه ومركز الكتله الى أقل مايمكن مع استخدام كمر على المحيط الخارجى وحول المنور والسلالم وكذلك المطلوب عمل المحاور الرأسيه والافقيه (Axis) كما ذكرت اختنا المهندسه فاطمه لمراجعه الاجهادات وعرضها لحوائط القص 
يتبقى المهندس محمد الجيزاوى فى ما عمله من تصميم لسقف الدور المتكرر على برنامج السيف ارجو أن يكون قد انتهى منه 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## tarek elattar (26 سبتمبر 2012)

يارب انفع اسامة نوارة بما علمته وعلمه ما ينفعه وزده علما


----------



## أسامه نواره (26 سبتمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> مش بقول لحضرتك ياباشمهندس اسامة انت اللى كلامك دايما حلو وزى الفل واحنا بصراحة مش حنلاقى شرح ابسط من كدا ياريتهم كانوا بيشرحولنا كدا فى الكلية ولا اقولك ياريتهم كانوا كتبوا الكود كدا مكنش فيه ناس كتير حتتعب ويطلع عينها عشان تفك الشفرة بتاعت الكود وكنا قدرنا نفهم اللى عايزة الكود .
> فى انتظارك استاذنا للاطلاع على ملف الايتاب حتى ننتهى من موضوع الdrift وننتقل باذن الله الى التحليل الديناميكى.
> تقبل تحياتى


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه وادعو الله أن يكون وضحت الرؤيا بعض الشئ فى موضوع الزلازل وأنا على استعداد لاى سؤال سواء كان السؤال من وجهت نظر سائله صغير أو كبير فدائما ابدا لاحرج فى العلم وانا لااخجل عندما ارد باننى لااعرف فلعل سؤال يفتح مواضيع كثيره قد تكون غير واضحه للغير فيثاب المهندس منا عليها لان وكما تعرف أن التفاعل هنا فى المنتدى كله بغير اجر ولايعرف بعضا بعضا فادعو الله ان تكون مشاركاتى كلها لله وأن يكون العمل خالصا لوجهه تعالى 
نطلب من المهندس ابراهيم بعد محاولة اعادة تصحيح أماكن حوائط القص وأطوالها لحدوث أكبر تقارب ممكن بين مركز الجساءه ومركز الكتله أن نعمل نسبه مأويه بين اجمالى اطوال حوائط القص فى الاتجاه الافقى الى ارتفاع المبنى وكذلك فى الاتجاه الرأسى وذلك باستخدام كود ال upc 97 مره وفى الكود المصرى مره حتى تكون لنا مرجع عندما نفرض هذه الاطوال وكذلك لنتحقق من الفرضيات التى كنا قد ناقشناها فى بدايه مناقشات البرج 
كما اشكر زميلنا المهندس طارق العطار على كلماته الطيبه وادعوه الى المشاركه باى معلومه او اى استفسار 



tarek elattar قال:


> يارب انفع اسامة نوارة بما علمته وعلمه ما ينفعه وزده علما


ونحاول الدخول الى التحليل الديناميكى ونسأل اولا يعنى ايه تحليل ديناميكى ومتى استخدم هذا التحليل ويكون فرضا على أن استخدمه فى عمل تحليل زلازل للبرج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ارجو من لديه اى معلومه المشاركه أو من لديه اى استفسار أن يشاركنا 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## م.محمد عبد المجيد (26 سبتمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> ونحاول الدخول الى التحليل الديناميكى ونسأل اولا يعنى ايه تحليل ديناميكى ومتى استخدم هذا التحليل ويكون فرضا على أن استخدمه فى عمل تحليل زلازل للبرج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ارجو من لديه اى معلومه المشاركه أو من لديه اى استفسار أن يشاركنا تقبل تحياتى


السلام عليكم اولا احي حضرتك علي المجهود العظيم والكبير دا وطبعا منساش محمد الجيزاوي وhema - انا قريت تقريبا معظم صفحات المشروع وزعلان جدا اني مشاركتش فيه من البدايه بس حابب اشارك ان شاء الله من اول التحليل الديناميكي اعتقد بيتطلب عمل التحليل الديناميكي للمنشأتفي الارتفاعات العاليه تقريبا فوق 70 متر و في حاله اختلاف الاسقف او المساقط الافقيه للمنشأ وعدم الاستمراريه للعناصر الانشائيه الحامله للمنشأ كحوائط القص والاعمده


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (27 سبتمبر 2012)

لي طلب من الأستاذ الفاضل اسامة نوراة ان نستفتي الأخوة المشاركين بالموضوع و بعد رأي حضرتك طبعا اطلب الأنتظار عدة ايام فقط اجمع اسئلتي عن الدورة التي فاتني متابعتها اولا باول و بما اني جديدة في تعلم الأيتاب فقد اخذ مني تجميع الدروس وقت فاطلب انتظار ايام قليلة كي استطيع متابعة الموضوع بفهم و اشارك في التحليل الديناميكي 
في انتظار رد حضرتك و الزملاء المجتهدين المشاركين بالموضوع
لي استفسار اقوم بمتابعة الموضوع بترتيبه مع متابعة اخر مشاركات و قد لاحظت اننا لم نتكلم عن تأثير الرياح فهل الدورة خصصت لدراسة الزلازل فقط ؟ طبعا اعتذر ان اسئلتي تعبر بترجع الموضوع للخلف لكني اطمع في سعة صدركم لطلبة العلم
فيه ملاحظة تانية معظم الأبراج العالية بيكون هناك حوائط ساندة في دور البدروم فكيف يكون تأثيرها علي مقاومة الزلازل و ما تأثيرها علي جساءة دور البدروم و مقاومة المبني هي خواطر تترد علي ذهني و ان اجلنا الرد عليها و التعامل معها علي البرامج لكن تساؤلات تثير ذهني لأني عرفت ان بعض المصممين يقومون بالتعامل مع المبني العالي علي برنامج الأيتاب بدون نمذجة حوائط البدروم و التي تصل الي 4 ادوار بدروم ووضع نماذج نمطية للحائط بالبدروم بدون تصميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييم مع حالة كل مبني 
اعتذر ان خرجت الأسئلة خارج نطاق المشروع موضع الدراسة


----------



## أسامه نواره (27 سبتمبر 2012)

بناءا على الرساله التى وصلت على الخاص من أحد الزملاء للتوضيح بالارقام عن كيفية حساب عزوم الانقلاب فأحب أن اوضح الاتى :-
اولا لاحرج على الاطلاق من محاولة الاسئله أو اعادة شرح الموضوع من جديد المهم هو فهم الموضوع ببساطه 
ثانيا اذا افترضنا أننا سوف نحسب عزوم الانقلاب فى حالة اتجاه الزلازل فى اتجاه X الموجب 
نتعامل مع البرج وكأننا نتعامل مع حائط ساند خرسانى لبدروم عماره نحسب أولا عزوم الانقلاب التى تأتى من الزلزال (overturning moment ) وهذه برنامج الايتابس يعطيها لنا مباشرة كقيمه وفى المشاركه السابقه الخاصه بى أوضحت كيفية الوصول الى قيمة عزوم الانقلاب نتيجة الزلازل Qx = 22180.6 t.m
السؤال من يقاوم هذه العزوم وعلى أى محور سوف يتم انقلاب البرج ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
الذى سوف يقاوم هذا العزم هو وزن البرج نفسه (resisting moment) ويأتى قيمة هذا العزم من حاصل ضرب وزن المبنى فى ذراع العزم كما فى الصوره التاليه 





وهو Lx وقيمة Lx تأتى بأن نطرح عرض المبنى وهو = 19.00متر نطرح منه قيمة X وهو من مركز كتلة المبنى الى نقطة (صفر) والتى يمكن الحصول عليها كما ذكرنا سابقا من قائمة display>show table>Building output>center mass rigidity فسوف نجدها = 8.971 م كما فى الصوره التاليه





اذن قيمة Lx= 19.00 – 8.971 = 10.029 m 
وبعد ايجاد اجمالى وزن البرج ultimate شامل الاحمال الميته ةالحيه عن طريق قائمة display>show tables>reactions 
وعلى أن يتم نسخ ردود الافعال هذه الى برنامج الاكسل حيث يكون رد الفعل هذا لجميع نقط الارتكاز للاعمده وحوائط القص ومن برنامج الاكسل نجد أن قيمة وزن المبنى ultimate Fz= 19669.89 طن 
وبذلك يكون قيمة ال resisting moment= 19669.89 * 10.029 = 197269.33 t. m
وعلى ذلك يكون معامل الامان ضد الانقلاب فى الاتجاه الموجب للزلازل فى اتجاه X = resisting moment/ overturning moment = 197269.33 / 22180.6= 8.89 اذن الانقلاب امن ضد الزلازل 
ويجب عمل ذلك وتكراره فى الاتجاه السالب للزلازل فى اتجاه Qx بالسالب وكذلك فى اتجاه + Qy & - Qy
ارجو ان تكون الصوره قد وضحت 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (27 سبتمبر 2012)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> لي طلب من الأستاذ الفاضل اسامة نوراة ان نستفتي الأخوة المشاركين بالموضوع و بعد رأي حضرتك طبعا اطلب الأنتظار عدة ايام فقط اجمع اسئلتي عن الدورة التي فاتني متابعتها اولا باول و بما اني جديدة في تعلم الأيتاب فقد اخذ مني تجميع الدروس وقت فاطلب انتظار ايام قليلة كي استطيع متابعة الموضوع بفهم و اشارك في التحليل الديناميكي
> في انتظار رد حضرتك و الزملاء المجتهدين المشاركين بالموضوع
> لي استفسار اقوم بمتابعة الموضوع بترتيبه مع متابعة اخر مشاركات و قد لاحظت اننا لم نتكلم عن تأثير الرياح فهل الدورة خصصت لدراسة الزلازل فقط ؟ طبعا اعتذر ان اسئلتي تعبر بترجع الموضوع للخلف لكني اطمع في سعة صدركم لطلبة العلم
> فيه ملاحظة تانية معظم الأبراج العالية بيكون هناك حوائط ساندة في دور البدروم فكيف يكون تأثيرها علي مقاومة الزلازل و ما تأثيرها علي جساءة دور البدروم و مقاومة المبني هي خواطر تترد علي ذهني و ان اجلنا الرد عليها و التعامل معها علي البرامج لكن تساؤلات تثير ذهني لأني عرفت ان بعض المصممين يقومون بالتعامل مع المبني العالي علي برنامج الأيتاب بدون نمذجة حوائط البدروم و التي تصل الي 4 ادوار بدروم ووضع نماذج نمطية للحائط بالبدروم بدون تصميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييم مع حالة كل مبني
> اعتذر ان خرجت الأسئلة خارج نطاق المشروع موضع الدراسة


الاخت المهندسه اقرأ وارتقى
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
نرحب بك دائما فى مشاركاتك القيمه ولكن كما تلاحظى أن هناك فتور فى الموضوع فابراحتك وللمعلوميه ما استفسرتى عنه موجود فى روابط مختلفه وتم الاجابه عليها ولكن ورغم تعدد الاصوات المطالبه بحذف مشاركات الشكر وتعديل المشاركات وترتيبها الا انه واضح ان الاداره والمشرفيين غائبيين والموجود منهم لايهمه موضوع الزلازل لامن قريب أو بعيد 
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (27 سبتمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه وادعو الله أن يكون وضحت الرؤيا بعض الشئ فى موضوع الزلازل وأنا على استعداد لاى سؤال سواء كان السؤال من وجهت نظر سائله صغير أو كبير فدائما ابدا لاحرج فى العلم وانا لااخجل عندما ارد باننى لااعرف فلعل سؤال يفتح مواضيع كثيره قد تكون غير واضحه للغير فيثاب المهندس منا عليها لان وكما تعرف أن التفاعل هنا فى المنتدى كله بغير اجر ولايعرف بعضا بعضا فادعو الله ان تكون مشاركاتى كلها لله وأن يكون العمل خالصا لوجهه تعالى
> نطلب من المهندس ابراهيم بعد محاولة اعادة تصحيح أماكن حوائط القص وأطوالها لحدوث أكبر تقارب ممكن بين مركز الجساءه ومركز الكتله أن نعمل نسبه مأويه بين اجمالى اطوال حوائط القص فى الاتجاه الافقى الى ارتفاع المبنى وكذلك فى الاتجاه الرأسى وذلك باستخدام كود ال upc 97 مره وفى الكود المصرى مره حتى تكون لنا مرجع عندما نفرض هذه الاطوال وكذلك لنتحقق من الفرضيات التى كنا قد ناقشناها فى بدايه مناقشات البرج
> كما اشكر زميلنا المهندس طارق العطار على كلماته الطيبه وادعوه الى المشاركه باى معلومه او اى استفسار
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
جارى تعديل ملف الايتاب لمحاولة تقليل الفارق بين مركز الثقل ومركز الجسأة ولحين انتهاء جميع الزملاء الجدد فى الموضوع من الاطلاع على المشروع .
وكان فى سؤال لاستاذنا الفاضل م / اسامة وهو هل يمكن ان يختلف مركز الجسأة من دور الى دور بالرغم من ثبات قطاعات الاعمدة وحوائط القص فى جميع الادوار ؟؟؟؟؟؟
جزاك الله كل خير على ماتقدمه لنا استاذنا الفاضل وفى انتظار باقى الزملاء للحاق بالموضوع والمشاركة الفعالة معنا باذن الله .
تقبلوا تحياتى.


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (27 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ,انا لدي سؤال يعتبر هام بالنسبة لي وهو فيما يخص Modulus of elasticity احنا عندنا في الكود اتنين modulus واحد مؤقت Ei والتاني Ed تعريف الاول تقول الفقرة انه يخص الاحمال التي تكون في مدة زمنية قصيرة والتاني في الحالات التانية وانا اعتقد اني لاحظة ان حتى الكود السوري يتحدث عن اتنين modulus سؤالي كالتالي هل عند الدراسة يستلزم ان نتعامل في الحالة الاولى نختار seismic combinaisons بما انها تعتبر احمال في مدة قصيرة ونحدد Ei وبعدين نغير E بما يتعلق في combinaisons الاخرى ؟يعني مش مهم اغير E او اعمل ملفين سؤالي عن تحديد كل combinaisons مع واحد من E الي يوافقها :87::87: ما رايكم ؟ ما راي الاستاذ اسامة ؟


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (27 سبتمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> جارى تعديل ملف الايتاب لمحاولة تقليل الفارق بين مركز الثقل ومركز الجسأة ولحين انتهاء جميع الزملاء الجدد فى الموضوع من الاطلاع على المشروع .
> وكان فى سؤال لاستاذنا الفاضل م / اسامة وهو هل يمكن ان يختلف مركز الجسأة من دور الى دور بالرغم من ثبات قطاعات الاعمدة وحوائط القص فى جميع الادوار ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> جزاك الله كل خير على ماتقدمه لنا استاذنا الفاضل وفى انتظار باقى الزملاء للحاق بالموضوع والمشاركة الفعالة معنا باذن الله .
> تقبلوا تحياتى.


اذا نظرت الى تعريف مركز الجساءة وانت تقول ان القطاعات ثابتة من دور للتاني فكيف سيتغير ؟


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (28 سبتمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخت المهندسه اقرأ وارتقى
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> نرحب بك دائما فى مشاركاتك القيمه ولكن كما تلاحظى أن هناك فتور فى الموضوع فابراحتك وللمعلوميه ما استفسرتى عنه موجود فى روابط مختلفه وتم الاجابه عليها ولكن ورغم تعدد الاصوات المطالبه بحذف مشاركات الشكر وتعديل المشاركات وترتيبها الا انه واضح ان الاداره والمشرفيين غائبيين والموجود منهم لايهمه موضوع الزلازل لامن قريب أو بعيد
> تقبلى تحياتى


بارك الله بكم و جزاكم خيرا 
ان شاء الله سأحاول مع نهاية الدورة عمل ملخص سواء قمنا بعمل موضوع منفصل و اخذنا كوبي للمشاركات التي بدأ ت فيها شرح الدورة بعد تحديد المشروع و الأحمال و أخذ جميع المناقشات مع ترك رسائل الشكر مع الموضوع الأصلي و اعتقد اننا لو قسمنا الموضوع علي المشاركين لنقل الموضوع الي اخر ملخص لن يتأخر احد و ربما ايضا نقوم بترتيب الأفكار هذا ما نويت طرحه علي حضراتكم عندما انتهي من المتابعة ان شاء الله ونعذر الأشراف المتواجد لأن تلخيص موضوع هام مثل موضوعنا هذا يحتاج لتدقيق لجميع المشاركات فنحن اولي بان نضع مناقشاتنا الرائعة هذه محل عناية و تكون مرجعا للجميع يتنفع بأجره كل ما شارك في العمل الكريم و الذي اسئل المولي عز و جل ان يثقل موازينكم جميعا بزكاة العلم هذه


hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> جارى تعديل ملف الايتاب لمحاولة تقليل الفارق بين مركز الثقل ومركز الجسأة ولحين انتهاء جميع الزملاء الجدد فى الموضوع من الاطلاع على المشروع .
> وكان فى سؤال لاستاذنا الفاضل م / اسامة وهو هل يمكن ان يختلف مركز الجسأة من دور الى دور بالرغم من ثبات قطاعات الاعمدة وحوائط القص فى جميع الادوار ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> جزاك الله كل خير على ماتقدمه لنا استاذنا الفاضل وفى انتظار باقى الزملاء للحاق بالموضوع والمشاركة الفعالة معنا باذن الله .
> تقبلوا تحياتى.



نشكر تقديركم وتعاونكم معنا جزاكم الله خيرا
بالنسبة لسؤالك عن تغيير الجساءة كان يتبادر في ذهني لأننا في المباني المنخفضة نقوم بقص الأعمدة و بذلك فتتغير الجساءة من دور لأخر لذا كنت اتساءل في المباني المرتفعة هل نقوم بقص الأعمدة و حوائط القص ام اننا نقوم بتوحيد القطاع علي كامل المبني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## أسامه نواره (28 سبتمبر 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة; قال:


> السلام عليكم ,انا لدي سؤال يعتبر هام بالنسبة لي وهو فيما يخص Modulus of elasticity احنا عندنا في الكود اتنين modulus واحد مؤقت Ei والتاني Ed تعريف الاول تقول الفقرة انه يخص الاحمال التي تكون في مدة زمنية قصيرة والتاني في الحالات التانية وانا اعتقد اني لاحظة ان حتى الكود السوري يتحدث عن اتنين modulus سؤالي كالتالي هل عند الدراسة يستلزم ان نتعامل في الحالة الاولى نختار seismic combinaisons بما انها تعتبر احمال في مدة قصيرة ونحدد Ei وبعدين نغير E بما يتعلق في combinaisons الاخرى ؟يعني مش مهم اغير E او اعمل ملفين سؤالي عن تحديد كل combinaisons مع واحد من E الي يوافقها :87::87: ما رايكم ؟ ما راي الاستاذ اسامة ؟




وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كما ذكرتى حضرتك فى الكود السورى يوجد عدد 2 معاير مرونه الاول يسمى معاير المرونه اللحظى instantaneous modulus of elasticity وهذا الذى نستخدمه فى الزلازل وهويساوى للاسطوانه القياسيه كما يلى





أما فى الكود المصرى فان قيمة معاير المرونه اللحظى للمكعب القياسى ذات المسطح الافقى 250 سم2 فهو يساوى





وعند تحويل الوحدات فى الكود المصرى الى kg/cm2 نضرب فى جذر 10 = 3.17 تقريبا فان قيمة معاير المرونه 
Ec= 14000 * Sqrt (Fc28)kg/cm2
أما فى الكود الامريكى فان معاير المرونه اللحظى للاسطوانه القياسيه بقطر 15 سم وارتفاع 30 سم كما يلى



 

وهى بوحدات ال MPa وعند تحويلها الى كجم/ سم2فيكون معاير المرونه هو تقريبا 
Ec= 15000 *Sqrt (Fi) kg/cm2
واذا تفحصنا الارقام السابقه فسوف نجد أن الكود السورى هو الذى سوف نحصل منه على أكبر قيمة لمعاير المرونه اللحظى يليه الكود الامريكى ثم يليه الكود المصرى فما دلالة ذلك على حساب ال drift فى الزلازل أو سهم الهبوط اللحظى immediate deflection ؟؟؟؟ 
سوف نرى أن الكود السورى هو أقل الاكواد تساهلا فى المقارنه بقيمة سهم الهبوط ويليه الكود الامريكى ثم نأتى للكود المصرى الاكثر تشددا لان وكما نعرف العلاقه عكسيه بين سهم الهبوط الانى immediate deflection أو ال drift فى الزلازل مع قيمة معاير المرونه (instantaneous modulus of elasticity) وقد تناولت ذلك فى مناقشه على الرابط التالى 
https://www.google.com/url?q=http:/...ds-cse&usg=AFQjCNE61Bb7yCVDrpi7rVwo2l-JURAuDg

أما اذا اردنا دراسة سهم الهبوط طويل الامد (وهو موضوع مختلف عن سهم الهبوط الخاص بالزلازل وكذلك مختلف عن ال drift الخاص بالزلازل) Long term deflection نتيجة الزحف والانكماش مع الزمن فيجب اضافة وحساب حديد الضغط (compression steel ) الذى يتم وضحه فى القطاع الخرسانى فى الحسبان وهذا سوف يؤثر فى حساب قيمة معاير المرونه كما يلى فى الكود الامريكى كما يلى





والكود السورى منقول عن الكود الامريكى ولذلك نستخدم نفس المعادلات السابقه كما يلى 





أما اذا رجعنا للكود المصرى فى كيفية حساب سهم الهبوط طويل الامد نتيجة الزحف والانكماش فنجده كالاتى





تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (28 سبتمبر 2012)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> بالنسبة لسؤالك عن تغيير الجساءة كان يتبادر في ذهني لأننا في المباني المنخفضة نقوم بقص الأعمدة و بذلك فتتغير الجساءة من دور لأخر لذا كنت اتساءل في المباني المرتفعة هل نقوم بقص الأعمدة و حوائط القص ام اننا نقوم بتوحيد القطاع علي كامل المبني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


سواء فى المبانى المنخفضه أو المبانى المرتفعه الافضل هو القص فى عرض العمود وليس فى طوله بقدر المستطاع لان القص فى عرض العمود له ميزتيين الاول هو عدم ظهور بروز كبير للعمود فى داخل الغرف والثانى هو الافضل أن نعتمد على عزم القصور الذاتى لطول العمود أكثر من عرض العمود فى مقاومة الرياح والزلازل 
ولكن هناك حدود لتقليل نسبة الطول الى العرض لكى نسمى القطاع بقطاع عمود 
وفى الابنيه العاليه يتم تحويل حوائط القص فى اداوار معينه الى أعمده بدلا من حوائط يعنى نحول كل حائط الى عموديين وعلى أن يتم بقاء باقى الاعمده فى المبنى بنفس قطاعتها وعدم تقليلها وذلك للحفاظ على ال frame فى الادوار العليا لانها الافضل فى مقاومة الزلازل فى الادوار العليا بعكس حوائط القص فى الادوار العليا والتى تعمل ضد المبنى اى تعمل مع الزلازل ضد المبنى 
أما عن كيفية عمل ذلك وكيفية عمل القص سواء فى طول العمود أو عرضه داخل برنامج الايتابس فيكون ذلك عن طريق ال insertion point بحيث يستطيع البرنامج تحريك الاعمده وقصها من طرف واحد مثل الاعمده على اركان المبنى وبحيث يمكن الاخذ فى الاعتبار تأثير العزوم الاضافيه التى سوف تسبب على العمود السفلى بعد القص نتيجة وجود الترحيل بين المركزيين 
واذا كان هناك نشاط من الزملاء لاعداد لوحات تصميم الاسقف اتوكاد للبرج وكذلك لوحات لمحاور الاعمده والاساسات اتوكاد يتم عملها وتصميمها على الاحمال الرأسيه فقط لكنا استطعنا توضيح ذلك أثناء التحقق من تأثير الرياح والزلازل على البرج 
لذلك اقترح من لديه اى رسومات انشائيه ومعماريه اتوكاد كامله لاى مبنى يمكن تنزيلها للبدء فى ادخالها على الايتابس لعمل التحليل الديناميكى لدراسة هذه المشاكل وكافة الاستفسارات
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (28 سبتمبر 2012)

*والى أن يجهذ بعض الاخوه المهندسيين سوف اتحدث عن بعض الامكانيات المهمه فى برنامج الايتابس كالاتى :-
1- عند فتح البرنامج ونطلب منه عمل ملف جديد فسوف تظهر الشاشه التاليه

*

*

نجد أن بها ثلاث اختيارات نختار منها choose.edb وهذا يعنى أننى سوف اختار من ملف سابق كل التعريفات لكل القطاعات وكل تعريفات ال load combinations وكذلك تعريفات الزلازل والكود الخاص بها وكذلك الرياح هذا يعنى بالنسبة لى هو عدم تكرار تعريف القطاعات فى كل مره وكذلك عدم تعريف حالات التحميل فى كل مره 
هو أول ملف اعمله على الايتابس اعرف فيه القطاعات وكل شئ ثم بعد ذلك فى المبنى القادم أطور هذا الملف وازيد عليه تعريفات جديده اخرى وهكذا ----- وهذا طبعا يوفر الوقت والجهد 
2- احياننا احتاج الى عمل امتداد لخط ليلتقى على خط اخر اى كمره مثلا غير واصله الى كمره اخرى مطلوب أن يتقاطعا مثل أمر extend فى الاتوكاد كالاتى 

*

*

فالمطلوب عمل امتداد للكمره المائله الى ان تتقاطع مع الكمره الرأسيه فيتم عمل الاتى 
يتم اختيار الكمرتيين واختيار النقطه المراد بدأ الامتداد من عندها كالاتى

*

*

ثم من قائمة ُEdit>Align point/Lines/Edge>Extend line object
كما يلى

*

*

فسوف نجد أن الكمره المائله قد امتدت الى الكمره الرأسيه 
تقبلوا تحياتى
*


----------



## أسامه نواره (28 سبتمبر 2012)

ولرسم سلم حلزونى وتحليله داخل برنامج الايتابس فيمكن أن يتم ذلك بسهوله ومن الاوامر المهمه التى سوف نستخدمها فى ذلك هو أمر رسم لل point فيمكن رسم مبنى كامل باستخدام امر ال point ولتوضيح كيفية استخدامه فى رسم سلم حلزونى كالتالى 





فى برنامج الايتابس يتم عمل الاتى
يتم رسم اى كمره رأسيه بأى قطاع وبطول أكبر من 1.50م وهو نصف قطر السلم الحلزونى فى برنامج الايتابس ثم من قائمة Draw>Draw point object فسوف تظهر الشاشه التاليه نكتب مقدار نصف القطر الداخلى للسلم وهو 0.30 فى اتجاه Y ونقف عند نهاية الكمره من اسفل بالماوس ونضغط عليه نجد أن النقطه قد تم رسمها رأسى على بعد 30 سم من التقطه التى بدأت منها ثم نغير مره ثانيه الاحداثى Y من 30 الى 1.50 م ثم نقف عند نفس النقطه نجد أنه قد تم رسم نقطه على ارتفاع 1.50 م هكذا









نختار النقتطيين والكمره الرأسيه ثم من قائمة Edit>Divide lines>break at intersections with selected lines and point ثم ok فنجد أن الخط الرأسى قد تم تقسيمه نقوم بالغاء ومسح الجزء السفلى والجزء العلوى أى يتبقى جزء الكمره بطول = 1.20 م وهو طول السلمه اى الدرجه الواحده 
واحداثى هذه الكمره من أسفل هو (0.00 & 0.30) واحداثى مركز الدوران والذى سوف يدور حوله السلم هو (0.00 & 0.00) 
نختار هذه الكمره بالماوس ثم من قائمه Edit>Extrude line to Area نختار منها Radial كالاتى 





وكما نرى فى الصوره السابقه الاتى 
مركز الدوران هو (0.00&0.00) ويمكن أن يكون مركز الدوران عند أى احداثيات اخرى يمكن نقلها مباشرة من الاتوكاد عن طريق copy & paste 
وكذلك نلاحظ فى الصوره السابقه مقدار الزاويه للدرجه الواحده وهى Angle= 270/20= 13.5 درجه حيث 270 هى مقدار الزاويه الداخليه الكليه للسلم و20 = عدد الزوايا الداخليه 
أما ال number = عدد الزوايا الداخليه وللمعلوميه حاصل ضرب ال Angle * number لابد وأن يساوى 270 وكذلك وضع قيمة الزاويه الداخليه بمقدار موجب يعنى الرسم سوف يكون فى اتجاه ضد عقرب الساعه أما اذا تم وضع مقدار الزاويه الداخليه بمقدار = -13.5 اى قيمه سالبه فان حركة الرسم سوف تكون مع عقرب الساعه 
أما قيمة ال total drop = ارتفاع الدور وهو 3.50 م 
أما delete selected source وهو لمسح وازاله الكمره التى قامت مشكوره بالتحول الى shell ورسم السلم الحلزونى 





تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (28 سبتمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> سواء فى المبانى المنخفضه أو المبانى المرتفعه الافضل هو القص فى عرض العمود وليس فى طوله بقدر المستطاع لان القص فى عرض العمود له ميزتيين الاول هو عدم ظهور بروز كبير للعمود فى داخل الغرف والثانى هو الافضل أن نعتمد على عزم القصور الذاتى لطول العمود أكثر من عرض العمود فى مقاومة الرياح والزلازل
> ولكن هناك حدود لتقليل نسبة الطول الى العرض لكى نسمى القطاع بقطاع عمود
> وفى الابنيه العاليه يتم تحويل حوائط القص فى اداوار معينه الى أعمده بدلا من حوائط يعنى نحول كل حائط الى عموديين وعلى أن يتم بقاء باقى الاعمده فى المبنى بنفس قطاعتها وعدم تقليلها وذلك للحفاظ على ال frame فى الادوار العليا لانها الافضل فى مقاومة الزلازل فى الادوار العليا بعكس حوائط القص فى الادوار العليا والتى تعمل ضد المبنى اى تعمل مع الزلازل ضد المبنى
> أما عن كيفية عمل ذلك وكيفية عمل القص سواء فى طول العمود أو عرضه داخل برنامج الايتابس فيكون ذلك عن طريق ال insertion point بحيث يستطيع البرنامج تحريك الاعمده وقصها من طرف واحد مثل الاعمده على اركان المبنى وبحيث يمكن الاخذ فى الاعتبار تأثير العزوم الاضافيه التى سوف تسبب على العمود السفلى بعد القص نتيجة وجود الترحيل بين المركزيين
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
نشكرك استاذنا الفاضل على هذه المعلومات القيمة وكنت اود السؤال عن هذه الجزئية منذ بداية المشروع واثناء عمل النمذجة ولكن لم تسنح لى الفرصة ولكنها وقد اتت فأود الاستفسار عن كيفية عمل ذلك فمنذ بدئى تعلم برنامج الساب والايتاب يشغل بالى سؤال وهو هل يمكن تمثيل الاعمدة كما هى فى الاتوكاد والذى اقصده هو (تأكيس الاعمدة ) فى المسقط الافقى ثم بعد ذلك قص الاعمدة فى الاتجاه الرأسى حتى يمكننا الوصول الى نمذجة تضهأ الواقع تماما وقد كنت قرأت مشاركة فى المنتدى بخصوص هذا الموضوع على هذا الرابط :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144702.html
كما كنت قد سألت الاخت فاطمة المهاجرة فى هذا الموضوع من قبل وتفضلت بالرد والمشاركة على هذا الرابط :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t94744-240.html
فارجو منك استاذنا العزيز توضيح هذة الجزئية بمزيد من التفاصيل وطريقة عمل ذلك .
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (28 سبتمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> نشكرك استاذنا الفاضل على هذه المعلومات القيمة وكنت اود السؤال عن هذه الجزئية منذ بداية المشروع واثناء عمل النمذجة ولكن لم تسنح لى الفرصة ولكنها وقد اتت فأود الاستفسار عن كيفية عمل ذلك فمنذ بدئى تعلم برنامج الساب والايتاب يشغل بالى سؤال وهو هل يمكن تمثيل الاعمدة كما هى فى الاتوكاد والذى اقصده هو (تأكيس الاعمدة ) فى المسقط الافقى ثم بعد ذلك قص الاعمدة فى الاتجاه الرأسى حتى يمكننا الوصول الى نمذجة تضهأ الواقع تماما وقد كنت قرأت مشاركة فى المنتدى بخصوص هذا الموضوع على هذا الرابط :
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144702.html
> كما كنت قد سألت الاخت فاطمة المهاجرة فى هذا الموضوع من قبل وتفضلت بالرد والمشاركة على هذا الرابط :
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بالنسبه لل insertion point فيجب أن نوضح الاتى :-
1-فى المسقط الافقى التالى يوضح أن ارتكاز الكمرات الساقطه على عمود الركن تكون ردود الافعال لهذه الكمرات ليست عند مركز العمود كالاتى 





2- نرجع للحسابات اليدويه فالسؤال هل عند حساب رد فعل الكمره السابقه على العمود هل سمح لنا الكود بحساب العزوم التى تتولد على العمود نتيجة الترحيل بين مركز العمود ومحور الكمره ؟؟؟؟؟ 
بالطبع لا لان الحدود التى وضعها الكود للعلاقه بين عرض العمود وطوله والتى لاتزيد عن 5 وكذلك معامل الامان الذى تم أخذه فى اجهاد الخرسانه وكذلك اجهاد الحديد اخذ ذلك فى الاعتبار ولذلك لم يلزمنا الكود بأخذ هذه العزوم ولذلك يمكن تمثيل وترحيل العمود ليصبح الشكل لرتكاز الكمره على العمود كالاتى





3- اذا اردنا أن يقوم برنامج الايتابس بحساب العزوم الناتجه من ترحيل محور الكمرات بعيدا عن مركز العمود عند ارتكاز هذه الكمره على العمود كالتالى





نقوم برسم الكمره ماره بمركزى العموديين اولا ثم يتم اختيار هذه الكمره ومن قائمة Assign>frame/lines>insertion point يتم تعديل الارقام كما فى الصوره التاليه 





ولكن لن يظهر ترحيل الكمره من طرف واحد وهو الاتجاه Y=-0.80 الا اذا تم عمل extrusion للشكل كما يلى 





وبعد حل الملف على برنامج الايتابس واظهار العزوم M22 نجدها كالاتى





وكما نرى أن العزوم على العمود الذى فيه ترحيل بين الكمره ومركز العمود يكون عليه عزوم أكبر بكثير من العمود الثانى والذى لايوجد به ترحيل بين الكمره والعمود وهذه العزوم لن تكون بنفس القيم فى حالة عدم تفعيل ال insertion point
أما بالنسبه للترحيل والقص فى الاعمده فالوضع مختلف 
نسأل عن الزميل المهندس محمد الجيزاوى هل انتهى من تصميم السقف تحت الاحمال الحيه والميته أو قام احد الزملاء بالتبرع لعمل ذلك على برنامج السيف 12 واخراجه كملف اتوكاد 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (28 سبتمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> نشكرك استاذنا الفاضل على هذه المعلومات القيمة وكنت اود السؤال عن هذه الجزئية منذ بداية المشروع واثناء عمل النمذجة ولكن لم تسنح لى الفرصة ولكنها وقد اتت فأود الاستفسار عن كيفية عمل ذلك فمنذ بدئى تعلم برنامج الساب والايتاب يشغل بالى سؤال وهو هل يمكن تمثيل الاعمدة كما هى فى الاتوكاد والذى اقصده هو (تأكيس الاعمدة ) فى المسقط الافقى ثم بعد ذلك قص الاعمدة فى الاتجاه الرأسى حتى يمكننا الوصول الى نمذجة تضهأ الواقع تماما وقد كنت قرأت مشاركة فى المنتدى بخصوص هذا الموضوع على هذا الرابط :
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144702.html
> كما كنت قد سألت الاخت فاطمة المهاجرة فى هذا الموضوع من قبل وتفضلت بالرد والمشاركة على هذا الرابط :
> ...


واذا اردت التعامل مباشرة بدون الدخول فى موضوع ال insertion point وعلى أن يتم حساب العزوم الناتجه من ترحيل محور الكمره عن مركز العمود وأخذ ذلك كمعامل أمان فيمكن عمل ذلك عن طريق تعريف قطاع العمود وكأنه حائط قص shell element ومع عدم تحريك مكان الكمره أو ربطها بمركز حائط القص(العمود سابقا) ويكفى وضع الكمره عند طرف العمود كالاتى




وبعد حل المنشأ على البرنامج نحصل على نفس نتائج الترحيل كما فى المثال الاول ولكن بعد تعريف الحائط كpiers كالاتى





​تقبل تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (29 سبتمبر 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> اذا نظرت الى تعريف مركز الجساءة وانت تقول ان القطاعات ثابتة من دور للتاني فكيف سيتغير ؟



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
انتهيت تقريبا من عمل اقتراح للموديل الخاص بالمشروع وتم تقليل الفارق بين مركز الثقل والجسأة الى اقل مايمكن ولكن كان لى استفسار بخصوص عدم ثبات مركز الجسأة فى الادوار المتكررة بالرغم من ثبات قطاعات الاعمدة وحوائط القص فعند عرض المركزيين كما تعلمنا سابقا اجد ان احداثيات مركز الثقل ثابتة بينما يوجد اختلاف فى احداثيات مركز الجسأة بين الادوار المتكررة ولا اعرف السبب .
ارجو من الاخت المهندسة فاطمة واستاذنا الفاضل م /اسامة توضيح السبب فى ذلك والموجود ايضا فى الموديل الخاص بالمشروع الذى تم رفعه سابقا وقد اثار م/اسامة نقطة النسبة بين طول وعرض العمود والتى يجب الاتزيد عن 5 لكى يكون عمود والا تحول الى حائط قص وأرى اننا لم نلتزم بهذا الشرط فى تمثيل بعض الاعمدة بالمشروع والتى كان يجب ان يتم تمثيلها على انها شيرووال طبقا لهذا الشرط.
ارجوا من اساتذتنا الافاضل توضيح هذه الامور قبل ان اقوم برفع الموديل بعد التعديل .
تقبلوا تحياتى.


----------



## أسامه نواره (30 سبتمبر 2012)

بناءا على الرساله الخاصه التى وصلت الى لتوضيح أكثر عن ال insertion point نوضح الاتى :- 1-	فى برنامج الساب2000 عند رسم الكمره الساقطه فى السقف وليكن سمك البلاطه 12 سم فمن أين سوف يتم الارتباط بين الكمره والبلاطه لننظر الصوره التاليه 

هذا معناه أن الارتباط بين البلاطه والكمره يتم عند محور الكمره المار بمركز كتله الكمره وكذلك محور البلاطه المار بمركز كتلتها وبالقطع هذا سوف يؤثر على النتائج فى العزوم حيث يكون فى الطبيعه الارتباط بين الكمره والبلاطه من اعلى (T-sec or L-sec) ولمعالجتة ذلك فى برنامج الساب2000 يتم اختيار الكمره بالماوس ثم من قائمة Assign>frame >insertion point ثم يتم تغيير نقطة التقاء الكمره الساقطه مع البلاطه من نقطة 8 كما يلى 

وعندها سوف نجد الكمره أصبحت ساقطه لاسفل كما يلى 

أو عند تغيير النقطه من 8 الى 2 تصبح الكمره مقلوبه لاعلى كما يلى 

 ولكن ماهى حكاية الارقام 1 – 2 – 3.............. التى يتم التعديل بها لنقطة التقاء العناصر frames فى داخل البرنامج فى برامج الساب 2000 أو الايتابس أو السيف تم تعريف النقاط كما يلى 

 حيث تم تعريف النقط من اليسار الى اليميين ومن أسفل الى أعلى مثل وضع المحاور X &Y ودائما عند بداية الرسم تكون نقط الترابط بين البلاطه والكمر هى نقطة 10 كما فى الصوره السابقه وهل يؤثر تغيير قيم العزوم فى البلاطه عند تغيير نقطة التقاء البلاطه والكمره من نقطة 10 الى نقطة 8 لننظر 

فى الصوره السابقه شكل العزوم M22 عند تعريف نقطة التقاء الكمره = 10 والصوره التاليه شكل العزوم M22 عند تعريف نقطة التقاء الكمره = 8 وكما نرى فان قيم العزوم تختلف هذا يعنى اننى عندما أقوم بتحليل البلاطات فى برنامج الساب2000 وانسى موضوع ال insertion point فان النتائج تكون غير صحيحه

الصور السابقه فى برنامج الساب2000 الاصدار 15 ماذا عن الايتابس لنرى الصوره التاليه 

يعنى الايتابس كتر خيره ما بيتعبنيش زى الساب2000 الذى يحتاج الى تعريف كل شئ بيخلى ارتباط الكمره مع البلاطه دائما من نقطة 8 وهذه من احد ميزات الايتابس لانه عارف انه بيحلل ابراج خرسانه مش زى الساب بتاع كله والى استخدامات اخرى لل insertion pointتقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## علاء نايل (30 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا للمهندس اسامه على هذه المعلومات القيمه من بداية هذه المناقشةاللى واضح فيها فعلا انه لايبخل فى اعطاء المعلومه للزملاء لوجه الله تعالى وايضا الشكر لجميع الزملاء على هذة المناقشة الاكثر من رائعة واللى بالتأكيد تعلمنا منهاالكثير... 
نسأل الله ان تكون فى ميزان حسناتكم وبالمزيدان شاء الله


----------



## م.محمد عبد المجيد (30 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اولا احب احيي جميع المشاركين في هذا الموضوع الرائع والحقيقه استفدت منو كيتير وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم جميعا ان شاء الله 
بما اننا هنحل علي السيف فكنت حابب اننا نحاول نخرج اللوحات مرسومه ومصممه منه مع عمل النوته الحسابيه ايضا عن طريقه
قمت بتحميل ملف الايتابس الخاص بالمشروع
وقمت بمحاولة تصديره لبرنامج ال safe حتي نبدأ بحل السقف عليه
قمت باتباع الخطوات التاليه
1 فتح ملف الايتابس ثم فتح الملف الخاص بالمشروع ثم 
2 


ثم اختيار



ثم نضغط اوك ونقوم بحفظ الملف 

ثم نقوم بفتج برنامج ال safe 
ونقوم بعمل الاتي لفتح الملف 





ثم قمت بمراجعة الاحمال وجدت ان القطاعات لاعمده والكمرات والاسقف ومواصفات الخرسانه والحديد معرفه كما هي ببرنامج الايتابس 


انا مستني راي مهندس اسامه هل الخطوات دي صحيحه حتي يتم استكمال الحل؟
وايه التعديلات المفروض عملها علي ملف السيف من عمل شرائح للتصميم وتعريف حوائط القص من جديد ام بقائها كما هي


----------



## tarek elattar (30 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم الاخ الفاضل الاستاذ اسامة نوارة حركت الكمرة من 2الى 8الى10 ووجدت ان قيم العزوم على الكمرة تتطابق فى الحالة 2و8 اما الحالة 10 فيتضاعف العزوم السفلى وينعدم العزوم العلوى عند الاطراف عند hging joint بعكس الحالة 2و8العزوم السفلى النصف والعلوى كبير اما البلاطة العزم السفلى يتطابق فى2و8 اما الحالة10نجده اقل اما الdefliction الحالة 10اكبر وعلى هذا الحالة 10 more safty for moment and defliction فهل استنتاجى صواب ويارب يارب يارب يارب اقتل اقتل اقتل عميل اليهود بشار


----------



## أسامه نواره (30 سبتمبر 2012)

م.محمد عبد المجيد; قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اولا احب احيي جميع المشاركين في هذا الموضوع الرائع والحقيقه استفدت منو كيتير وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم جميعا ان شاء الله
> بما اننا هنحل علي السيف فكنت حابب اننا نحاول نخرج اللوحات مرسومه ومصممه منه مع عمل النوته الحسابيه ايضا عن طريقه
> قمت بتحميل ملف الايتابس الخاص بالمشروع
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا نشكر الزميل المهندس محمد عبد المجيد على مجهوده الرائع والمشاركه الفعاله ونطلب منه المزيد لكى يتحقق النفع للجميع ان شاء الله وأنا اولهم 
ثانيا من مميزات برنامج السيف هو التعامل مباشرة مع البلاطه للسقف كامله اى بدون تقيسم وعمل meshing لها ولذلك نلاحظ أن الملف الذى قام به زمليلنا م محمد ثقيل ويحتاج الى وقت كبير نظرا لان البلاطه مقسمه ومعمول لها meshing وهذا طبيعى لانها اتيه من برنامج الايتابس لذلك يمكن التحايل على ذلك باستيراد السقف كامل dxf سواء عن طريق برنامج السيف نفسه أو اسيراده داخل برنامج الايتابس وتخصيصها بخصائص none داخل الايتابس عند الور F20 حتى لايكون لها تأثير داخل برنامج الايتابس والميزه الوحيده أنها بدون تقسيم وعلى أن يتم تصديرها وتخصيصها بعد ذلك فى برنامج السيف وبالطبع نلجأ لهذه الحيله للحفاظ على الاحمال الحيه والميته بدون محاوله لادخالها مره ثانيه ارجو أن تكون الصوره قد وضحت 
ثالثا نرجو اعادة عمل ملف السيف بنفس الاسلوب السابق حتى يسهل التعامل معه كما نحتاج الى عمل ال strips الافقيه والرأسيه والتى سوف توضح لنا التسليح لكل متر فيما بعد 
رابعا هذا السقف طبعا يتم تحليله وعمله تحت الاحمال الرأسيه فقط من أحمال حيه وميته والى أن يتم الانتهاء من الطريقه السابقه نتجه بعد ذلك الى دراسة تحليل الزلازل 
ونحن بالانتظار ونحتاج الى مجهودك للاستفاده والافاده للاخرين 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (1 أكتوبر 2012)

وتكملة لاستخدامات ال insertion point  أيضا هو استخدام النقط 1-2-3............ أو ما يسمى بال cardinal point  والتى تم توضيحها سابقا لكل قطاع فى حساب ال Ecc. وقيمة العزوم الناتجه عند القص فى قطاع الاعمده سواء فى الطول أو فى عرض العمود فى الادوار المختلفه من ادوار المبنى 
ولننظر اذا افترضا المثال التالى لعدد ثلاث أعمده الارضى بقطاع 100 * 25 والاول بقطاع 50 * 25 والثانى بقطاع 25 * 25 وتؤثر قوه بمقدار 100 طن رأسى الى أسفل مع الغاء وزن الاعمده فى اعلى العمود فى الدور الثانى وارتفاع الدور = 3 متر كما يلى 





ومن الصوره السابقه نجد أن محور الاعمده الثلاثه واحد وبالتالى لن نجد تغيير أو تأثير سواء نتيجة الاحمال الرأسيه أو وزن الاعمده نفسها فى قيم العزوم عند أسفل كل عمود 

فانه بعد حل المثال تكون النتيجه للعزوم M33=0.00 t.m كما يلى 





وعند استخدام ال cardinal point  وبعد اختيار الاعمده الثلاثه بالماوس ومن قائمة Assign >frame>insertion point >2 كما يلى 









فى الصوره السابقه نجد أن الاعمده الثلاثه مثل العمود الطرفى فى أحد المبانى عندما نقوم بالقص فى طول العمود من طرف واحد 
وعند الحل على سواء برنامج الساب 2000 أو الايتابس سوف نجد قيمة العزوم سوف تتغير كالاتى 





وفى الصوره السابقه قيمة يتولد عزوم عند اسفل المبنى نتيجة الترحيل بين مراكز الاعمده الثلاث وهذه القيمه 
M33= 100*(0.50 * 0.50 – 0.50 *0.25) + 100(0.50 *1.00 – 0.50 *0.25) = 50.00 t.m
وبالقطع عند وجود أحمال أفقيه نتيجة الزلازل والرياح فسوف يؤثر ذلك على زيادة العزوم على الاعمده وحوائط القص 
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (1 أكتوبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> انتهيت تقريبا من عمل اقتراح للموديل الخاص بالمشروع وتم تقليل الفارق بين مركز الثقل والجسأة الى اقل مايمكن ولكن كان لى استفسار بخصوص عدم ثبات مركز الجسأة فى الادوار المتكررة بالرغم من ثبات قطاعات الاعمدة وحوائط القص فعند عرض المركزيين كما تعلمنا سابقا اجد ان احداثيات مركز الثقل ثابتة بينما يوجد اختلاف فى احداثيات مركز الجسأة بين الادوار المتكررة ولا اعرف السبب .
> ارجو من الاخت المهندسة فاطمة واستاذنا الفاضل م /اسامة توضيح السبب فى ذلك والموجود ايضا فى الموديل الخاص بالمشروع الذى تم رفعه سابقا وقد اثار م/اسامة نقطة النسبة بين طول وعرض العمود والتى يجب الاتزيد عن 5 لكى يكون عمود والا تحول الى حائط قص وأرى اننا لم نلتزم بهذا الشرط فى تمثيل بعض الاعمدة بالمشروع والتى كان يجب ان يتم تمثيلها على انها شيرووال طبقا لهذا الشرط.
> ارجوا من اساتذتنا الافاضل توضيح هذه الامور قبل ان اقوم برفع الموديل بعد التعديل .
> تقبلوا تحياتى.



السلام عليكم وكما ذكرت لك بما انه لديك نفس القطاعات ان كان في الاعمدة او حوائط القص كذلك لدينا نفس ارتفاع المستوى اضف الى ذلك نفس modulus of elasticity فمن المفروض ان نحصل على نفس CR واذا لاحظت فالاختلاف من مستوى لتاني طفيف جدا ربما ناتج عن ذلك الميل في المستوى اقول ربما ,الانتقال من حوائط القص الى اعمدة يخلق اختلاف RIGIDITY واختلاف RIGIDITY من مستوى لتاني يكون مشروط احنا عندنا في الكود يجب ان لا يزيد على 25 % واعتقد في اغلب الاكواد ,كما احنا عندنا اذا زاد احد مقاييس العمود 4 مرات عن الاخر ننتقل من تسمية العنصر من عمود الى حائط قص وانتم 5 معليش تقريبا مش عارفة اذ انتم عندكم في الكود فقرة تتحدث عن هذا الختلاف وكيف يكون مسموح وشكرا


----------



## hema81 (1 أكتوبر 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم وكما ذكرت لك بما انه لديك نفس القطاعات ان كان في الاعمدة او حوائط القص كذلك لدينا نفس ارتفاع المستوى اضف الى ذلك نفس modulus of elasticity فمن المفروض ان نحصل على نفس CR واذا لاحظت فالاختلاف من مستوى لتاني طفيف جدا ربما ناتج عن ذلك الميل في المستوى اقول ربما ,الانتقال من حوائط القص الى اعمدة يخلق اختلاف RIGIDITY واختلاف RIGIDITY من مستوى لتاني يكون مشروط احنا عندنا في الكود يجب ان لا يزيد على 25 % واعتقد في اغلب الاكواد ,كما احنا عندنا اذا زاد احد مقاييس العمود 4 مرات عن الاخر ننتقل من تسمية العنصر من عمود الى حائط قص وانتم 5 معليش تقريبا مش عارفة اذ انتم عندكم في الكود فقرة تتحدث عن هذا الختلاف وكيف يكون مسموح وشكرا



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اشكرك الاخت المهندسة فاطمة على الرد وفى انتظار رد م.اسامة للوقوف على سبب عدم ثبات مركز الجسأة فى الادوار المتكررة والذى لا اعرف سببه ولقد حاولت الوصول للسبب على موديل بسيط فوجدت انه عندما يكون المنشأ متماثل لايظهر هذا الترحيل بينما لوتم تغير اتجاه ولو عمود واحد فقط يظهر هذا الترحيل فى الادوار المتكررة وعموما ننتظر رد استاذنا الفاضل م اسامة ولقد حاولت عمل اقتراح جديد للموديل لتقليل الفرق بين مركز الثقل والجسأة كما طلب م. اسامة والموديل على الرابط التالى:
NEW 3D MODEL.rar
كما تم عمل الGRIDE LINES وتم تحويل الاعمدة التى تزيد فيها نسبة الطول الى العرض عن 5 الى حوائط قص . فى انتظار الاطلاع والتعليق وفى حالة الاستقرار على هذا الموديل سأقوم باستكمال الخطوات من حساب قيمة ال R فى الاتجاهين وتصحيح قيمة الECC وحل الموديل وعمل CHECK DRIFT للوصول الى القيمة الاسترشادية لنسبة الحوائط الى ارتفاع المبنى فى الاتجاهين كما تفضل وطلب المهندس اسامة .
فى انتظار الرد.
تقبلوا تحياتى.


----------



## أسامه نواره (3 أكتوبر 2012)

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hema81_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اشكرك الاخت المهندسة فاطمة على الرد وفى انتظار رد م.اسامة للوقوف على سبب عدم ثبات مركز الجسأة فى الادوار المتكررة والذى لا اعرف سببه ولقد حاولت الوصول للسبب على موديل بسيط فوجدت انه عندما يكون المنشأ متماثل لايظهر هذا الترحيل بينما لوتم تغير اتجاه ولو عمود واحد فقط يظهر هذا الترحيل فى الادوار المتكررة وعموما ننتظر رد استاذنا الفاضل م اسامة ولقد حاولت عمل اقتراح جديد للموديل لتقليل الفرق بين مركز الثقل والجسأة كما طلب م. اسامة والموديل على الرابط التالى:
> NEW 3D MODEL.rar
> كما تم عمل الGRIDE LINES وتم تحويل الاعمدة التى تزيد فيها نسبة الطول الى العرض عن 5 الى حوائط قص . فى انتظار الاطلاع والتعليق وفى حالة الاستقرار على هذا الموديل سأقوم باستكمال الخطوات من حساب قيمة ال R فى الاتجاهين وتصحيح قيمة الECC وحل الموديل وعمل CHECK DRIFT للوصول الى القيمة الاسترشادية لنسبة الحوائط الى ارتفاع المبنى فى الاتجاهين كما تفضل وطلب المهندس اسامة .
> ...


*
اولا اشكر المهندس ابراهيم على الملف وبالفعل نقترب كثيرا من محاولة الفهم والتدقيق أكثر فى كيفية التعامل مع الزلازل والوضع الصحيح والامثل لحوائط القص والنظام الانشائى كلل لمقاومة الزلازل *
*أما عن تسائلك لماذا لايحدث ثبات لمركز الجساءه فى الادوار المتكرره برغم أننا لم نغير أى شئ فى قطاعات حوائط القص أو الاعمده أو تغيير اى أحمال رأسيه *
*فالسبب أنت ذكرته وهو المصيبه الكبرى وهو عدم انطباق مركز الجساءه مع مركز الكتله – يعنى ايه ؟؟؟ يعنى نروح للايتابس وشركة**CSI** ونقولهم أنتم بتحسبوا مركز الجساءه ازاى ياعم جماعه ؟؟*
*هايقولك الاتى *
What is center of rigidity?
Answer: Center of rigidity is the stiffness centric within a floor-diaphragm plan. When the center of rigidity is subjected to lateral loading, the floor diaphragm will experience only translational displacement. Other levels are free to translate and rotate since behavior is coupled both in plan and along height. As a function of structural properties, center of rigidity is independent of loading. Certain building codes require center of rigidity for multistory-building design-eccentricity requirements.
For a given floor diaphragm, center of rigidity is calculated through the following process:
· Case 1 applies a global-X unit load to an arbitrary point, perhaps the center ofmass, such that the diaphragm rotates R[SUB]zx[/SUB].
· Case 2 applies a global-Y unit load at the same point, causing rotation R[SUB]zy[/SUB].
· Case 3 applies a unit moment about global-Z, causing rotation R[SUB]zz[/SUB]. These threeload cases are shown in Figure 1:




Figure 1 - Center of rigidity

· Center of rigidity (X,Y) is then computed as X = -R[SUB]zy[/SUB] / R[SUB]zz[/SUB] and Y = R[SUB]zx[/SUB] / R[SUB]zz[/SUB].
During analysis, ETABS automatically calculates this coordinate for each floor diaphragm. The diaphragm assignment must be present in the model. Center of rigidity and center of mass are then displayed by selecting Display > Show Tables > Building Output > OK.
​
*طيب يعنى ايه مش أنت قولتلنا قبل كده أنه عندما ينطيق مركز الكتله ومركز الجساءه أن المبنى سوف يتحرك أفقى فقط تحت تأثير احمال الزلازل ؟؟؟ أقولك صحيح وده متوافق تماما على طريقة حسابات الايتابس – طيب ايه اللى بيحصل عند عدم انطباق مركز الكتله ومركز الجساءه ؟؟؟ اللى بيحصل هو تولد عزوم حول المحول الرأسى اللى احنا مسمينه **Z-Z** يعنى عزوم اسمها **Mz** أو كما فى الشرح السابق **Rzz** بالاضافه الى أن القوة الافقيه دى بتسبب عزوم للديفرام كله مره فى اتجاه**X** وهو **Rzx** ومره فى اتجاه **Y **وهو**Rzy*
*طيب أنت برده لم تجواب على السؤال ياباشمهندس ؟؟ ليه بتغيير قيم احداثيات مركز الجساءه ياهندسه ؟؟ اقولك هى القوة الافقيه التى تؤثر فى كل دور دى ثابته فى القيمه يابشمهندس ؟؟؟ قاتقولى طبعا مش احنا موزعيين قوة القص القاعدى بقيم مختلفه على حسب ارتفاع كل دور – دى حتى اخر دور نصيبه كبير شويه فى قوة الزلزال الافقيه – طيب يبقى اذن سواء العزوم التى سوف تتولد حول المحور الرأسى اللى هى اسمها **Mz=Rzz** أو العزوم التى سوف تتولد فى مستوى كل ديفرام سواء فى الاتجاه **X** والتى =**Rzx** أو فى الاتجاه **Y** والتى =**Rzy** سوف تكون مختلفة القيمه من دور الى اخر *
*طيب يبقى خلاص لازم يكون فيه اختلاف لقيمة احداثى مركز الجساءه من دور للاخر *
*وطبعا السبب فى ده كله هو أبو المشاكل فى الزلازل وهو عدم انطباق مركز الجساءه مع مركز الكتله نتيجة عدم التماثل سواء فى شكل المبنى أو فى حوائط القص حول المحاور الرئيسيه للمبنى وطبعا أنت يامهندس ابراهيم هاتوضح لنا الفرق اللى حصل للبرج قبل ماتعمله تعديل فى حوائط القص وصغرت قيمة الفرق بين مركز الجساءه ومركز الكتله وبعد التعديل فى قيم ال **drift** والعزوم على حوائط القص وهل التعديل فى مركز الجساءه كان أفضل أم لا ؟؟؟*
*طيب ياشمهندس اعمل ايه عشان ادرس موضوع مركز الكتله ومركز الجساءه ده كويس واحاول أن اجعلهم يتطابقوا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
اذا حاولنا دراسة موضوع الفرق بين C.M & C.R وكيف يمكن علاج ذلك بالاختيار الصحيح لاطوال وأماكن حوائط القص فكيف أفكر وانظم تفكيرى فى ذلك :-
1- اولا لندرس سقف واحد فقط فى البرج الخاص بنا ونقوم بحله على برنامج الايتابس حتى لانضيع الوقت فى الحل على البرنامج ومن دراسة الفرق بين مركز الجساءه ومركز الكتله عن طريق قائمة display >show table>building output> table :center mass rigidity 
سوف نجد الاتى 





فى الصوره السابقه الفرق بين مركز الجساءه فى اتجاه 
X = 8.949 – 11.234 = -2.285 m
وفى اتجاه 
Y = 14.320 – 17.621 = - 3.301 m
2- نقوم بتوقيع احداثيات مركز الكتله C.Mعلى معمارى أو انشائى سقف الدور المتكرر ثم نرسم محور رأسى Y-Y وكذلك محور أفقى X-X يكونا ماريين بمركز الكتله
3- عند توقيع مركز الجساءه C.R فنجده يقع فى الربع الاعلى يميين وهو الدائره الزرقاء كما بالصوره التاليه





فماذا يعنى ذلك ؟؟؟؟
يعنى ذلك بالنسبه لمحور X –X عدة حلول وهى :- 
الاول أضافة حوائط قص اضافيه عموديه على محور X-X فى الجهه المقابله من محور X-X أى المقابله لمركز الجساءه اى أسفل محور X-X يعنى أضيف حوائط قص رأسيه عموديه على محور X-X اى موازيه لمحورY-Y فى الجزء أو النصف أسفل محورX-X
والحل الثانى أقلل من أطوال حوائط القص أعلى المحور X-X أى أقلل أطوال حوائط القص الموازيه لمحور Y-Y أعلى محور X-X وبما لايتعارض مع الاحمال الرأسيه التى تتحملها هذه الحوائط من أحمال حيه وميته
والحل الثالث أقلل عدد الاعمده اذا أمكن أعلى محور X-X العموديه على محور X-X وازيد من عدد الاعمده وأطوالها أسفل محور X-X والعموديه عليه اذا أمكن
والحل الرابع ازيد من الكمرات الساقطه coupling beam أسفل محور X-X وعلى أن تكون هذه الكمرات عموديه عليه 
والحل الاخير هو تقليل عدد الكمرات الساقطه coupling beam أعلى محور X-X والعموديه عليه والغاءها 
وما يتم عمله بالنسبه لمحور X-X يتم عمله لمحور Y-Y الى أن نصل الى أفضل النتائج الممكنه للتقليل فى المسافه بين مركز الجساءه ومركز الكتله 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (3 أكتوبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اولا نشكر الزميل المهندس محمد عبد المجيد على مجهوده الرائع والمشاركه الفعاله ونطلب منه المزيد لكى يتحقق النفع للجميع ان شاء الله وأنا اولهم
> ثانيا من مميزات برنامج السيف هو التعامل مباشرة مع البلاطه للسقف كامله اى بدون تقيسم وعمل meshing لها ولذلك نلاحظ أن الملف الذى قام به زمليلنا م محمد ثقيل ويحتاج الى وقت كبير نظرا لان البلاطه مقسمه ومعمول لها meshing وهذا طبيعى لانها اتيه من برنامج الايتابس لذلك يمكن التحايل على ذلك باستيراد السقف كامل dxf سواء عن طريق برنامج السيف نفسه أو اسيراده داخل برنامج الايتابس وتخصيصها بخصائص none داخل الايتابس عند الور F20 حتى لايكون لها تأثير داخل برنامج الايتابس والميزه الوحيده أنها بدون تقسيم وعلى أن يتم تصديرها وتخصيصها بعد ذلك فى برنامج السيف وبالطبع نلجأ لهذه الحيله للحفاظ على الاحمال الحيه والميته بدون محاوله لادخالها مره ثانيه ارجو أن تكون الصوره قد وضحت
> ثالثا نرجو اعادة عمل ملف السيف بنفس الاسلوب السابق حتى يسهل التعامل معه كما نحتاج الى عمل ال strips الافقيه والرأسيه والتى سوف توضح لنا التسليح لكل متر فيما بعد
> ...



مرفق ملف السيف بعد تعديل واستيراد بلاطات السقف كامله بدون تقسيم اى بدون عمل meshing للبلاطه اللاكمريه حيث يقوم برنامج السيف بعملها داخليا وكما أن ذلك يقلل وقت الحل كثيرا ومعه أيضا يمكن عمل الشرائح strips كل واحد متر لتعيين الحديد الاضافى سواء العلوى أو السفلى بعد استخدام شبكه علويه وشبكه سفليه بقطر 10 مم وبعدد 5 أسياخ فى المتر والحديد الاضافى العلوى والسفلى تم استخدامه بقطر 12 مم والصور التاليه توضح العزوم على الشرائح كل 1م وكذلك توضيح الاماكن التى تحتاج الى حديد اضافى علوى وسفلى أفقى فى اتجاه الشريحه strip B 
وطبعا تم دراسة هذا السقف تحت الاحمال الرأسيه الحيه والميته فقط والمطلوب هو عمل تصدير سقف من برنامج الايتابس مره فى الدور ال 20 ومره فى الدور الثامن والذى عنده أقصى drift لكى نتحقق من تأثير الزلازل على بلاطات الاسقف
















http://www.mediafire.com/?ry272ge76a72aa7
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## tarek elattar (3 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم لماذا يامهندس اسامة لم ترد على سؤالى فى الصفحة 46 مع الشكر


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (4 أكتوبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> بناءا على الرساله الخاصه التى وصلت الى لتوضيح أكثر عن ال insertion point نوضح الاتى :- 1- فى برنامج الساب2000 عند رسم الكمره الساقطه فى السقف وليكن سمك البلاطه 12 سم فمن أين سوف يتم الارتباط بين الكمره والبلاطه لننظر الصوره التاليه
> 
> هذا معناه أن الارتباط بين البلاطه والكمره يتم عند محور الكمره المار بمركز كتله الكمره وكذلك محور البلاطه المار بمركز كتلتها وبالقطع هذا سوف يؤثر على النتائج فى العزوم حيث يكون فى الطبيعه الارتباط بين الكمره والبلاطه من اعلى (T-sec or L-sec) ولمعالجتة ذلك فى برنامج الساب2000 يتم اختيار الكمره بالماوس ثم من قائمة Assign>frame >insertion point ثم يتم تغيير نقطة التقاء الكمره الساقطه مع البلاطه من نقطة 8 كما يلى
> 
> ...





أسامه نواره قال:


> وتكملة لاستخدامات ال insertion point  أيضا هو استخدام النقط 1-2-3............ أو ما يسمى بال cardinal point  والتى تم توضيحها سابقا لكل قطاع فى حساب ال Ecc. وقيمة العزوم الناتجه عند القص فى قطاع الاعمده سواء فى الطول أو فى عرض العمود فى الادوار المختلفه من ادوار المبنى
> ولننظر اذا افترضا المثال التالى لعدد ثلاث أعمده الارضى بقطاع 100 * 25 والاول بقطاع 50 * 25 والثانى بقطاع 25 * 25 وتؤثر قوه بمقدار 100 طن رأسى الى أسفل مع الغاء وزن الاعمده فى اعلى العمود فى الدور الثانى وارتفاع الدور = 3 متر كما يلى
> 
> 
> ...



بارك الله بكم علي الجهد الرائع في التوضيح و التدقيق و جزاكم الله كل خير
افهم من هذا انه كي نقوم بقص الأعمدة نقوم بالنمذجة بالقطاعات لكل دورين حسب قص العمود و نصمم كل دورين علي الحمل العمودي و العزوم التي نحصل عليها من ملف الأيتاب ام كيف سيكون التصميم لوضع قطاعات مطابقة لأحمال الواقع


----------



## أسامه نواره (4 أكتوبر 2012)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم الاخ الفاضل الاستاذ اسامة نوارة حركت الكمرة من 2الى 8الى10 ووجدت ان قيم العزوم على الكمرة تتطابق فى الحالة 2و8 اما الحالة 10 فيتضاعف العزوم السفلى وينعدم العزوم العلوى عند الاطراف عند hging joint بعكس الحالة 2و8العزوم السفلى النصف والعلوى كبير اما البلاطة العزم السفلى يتطابق فى2و8 اما الحالة10نجده اقل اما الdefliction الحالة 10اكبر وعلى هذا الحالة 10 more safty for moment and defliction فهل استنتاجى صواب ويارب يارب يارب يارب اقتل اقتل اقتل عميل اليهود بشار


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولا نشكرك على مشاركتك الفعاله والاهم هو مطابقة ما نقوم بعمله على اى برنامج بالواقع بمعنى اذا كانت الكمره ساقطه اذا كيف يمكن التعامل وعمل ذلك فى اى برنامج وكذلك اذا كانت الكمره مقلوبه وكذلك كيف يمكن واتعامل مع البرنامج فى كيفية حساب ال def. 
وهذا هو المهم أن اعرف أتعامل مع البرنامج واعرف كل مدخلانه ومخرجاته الصحيحه 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (4 أكتوبر 2012)

إقرأ و إرتقى قال:


> بارك الله بكم علي الجهد الرائع في التوضيح و التدقيق و جزاكم الله كل خير
> افهم من هذا انه كي نقوم بقص الأعمدة نقوم بالنمذجة بالقطاعات لكل دورين حسب قص العمود و نصمم كل دورين علي الحمل العمودي و العزوم التي نحصل عليها من ملف الأيتاب ام كيف سيكون التصميم لوضع قطاعات مطابقة لأحمال الواقع


اولا نصيحه لوجه الله العمل على برنامج السيف فى تحليل وتصميم البلاطات اللاكمريه وكما أنه يقوم باخراج لوحات اتوكاد مباشرة بجميع التفاصيل والقطاعات التى نحتاجها وكذلك برنامج الايتابس فى البلاطات العاديه وال solid slab افضل بكثير من برنامج الساب 2000 وكما أن أن برنامج الايتابس كما تشاهدى ابسط بكثير جدا فى التعامل مع المبنى لدراسته للاحمال الافقيه من برنامج الساب2000 وهو البرنامج العام والذى يحتاج الى تدقيق وتعريفات كثيره جدا ولن نصل الى السهوله فى التعامل معه كما فى برنامج الايتابس وكما يمكن بسهوله تصدير الملف من الايتابس الى السيف لدراسة تأثير الزلازل والرياح على الاسقف لدراستها فى السيف 
أما عن تسائلك عن تأثير القص فى الاعمده والعزوم الناتجه عن ذلك فطبعا بسهوله عاليه جدا تعريف ذلك للبرنامج وحسابه بدقه مع أحمال الرياح والزلازل وأخذ ذلك فى الاعتبار عند التصميم لان برنامج الايتابس يقوم أيضا بتصميم القطاعات الرأسيه من أعمده وحوائط قص وسوف نرى ذلك ان شاء الله اذا قدر لنا الله العمر واكتملت الدوره والمشروع 
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (4 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
استاذنا الفاضل م/ اسامة نوارة 
اود اولا ان اشكر حضرتك على ماتقدمه لنا دائما والذى لا تتدخر فيه اى جهد فى سبيل نشر العلم وافادة الاخرين فجزاك الله عنا خيرا.
انتهيت والحمد لله من عمل الموديل النهائى للمشروع طبقا للكودين المصرى والامريكى وذلك بالتسلسل الذى تعلمناه مع حضرتك فى الدراسة الاستاتيكيه لاحمال الزلازل على المنشاءات حيث قمت بتصميم القطاعات المبدئية للاعمدة وحوائط القص طبقا للاحمال الرأسية ثم تم البدء فى دراسة الاحمال الجانبية بفرض قيمة R و T طبقا لمعادلة الكود وحل المنشأ ثم تم تصحيح قيمة T واعادة حل المنشأ مرة ثانية وتم تصحيح قيمة R ثم تم فرض قيمة ECC=0.05 وذلك فى الحالات EQXP,EQXN,EQYP,EQYN وتم حل المنشأ مرة اخرى لحساب المعامل AX فى الاتجاهين لتصحيح قيمة الECC والملفات على الروابط التالية:
1- ملف المشروع طبقا للكود المصرى :
NEW MODEL by Egyption code.rar
2- حسابات المشروع طبقا للكود المصرى :
Egyption code Calculations.rar
3- ملف المشروع طبقا للكود الامريكى :
New MODEL by UBC Code.rar
4- حسابات المشروع طبقا للكود الامريكى :
UBC Calculations.rar
حيث تم التوصل الى قيمة قوة القص القاعدى فى الحالتين والتى يمكن الاعتماد عليها فى التصميم النهائى للاعمدة وحوائط القص كذلك تم عمل CHECK DRIFT وهو SAFE فى الحالتين وهنا يتضح لنا الاهمية القصوى لتقليل الفارق بين مركز الثقل والجسأة حيث تم تأمين الDRIFT بسهولة كذلك من الناحية الاقتصادية للتصميم فنجد ان العزوم قد قلت على حوائط القص بتقليل المسافة بين مركزى الثقل والجسأة وهذا مثلا لحائط لم يتم تغير مكانه وطوله فى المشروع بعد التعديل :
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
حيث نجد ان العزم M3-3 للحالة EQX قبل التعديل 86.59t.m :
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
وبعد التعديل نجد ان العزم قد قلت قيمته لتصبح 78.19t.m :
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
وبذلك يتضح اهمية تقليل الفارق بين مركز الثقل والجسأة .
وللحديث بقية 
تقبل تحياتى.


----------



## hema81 (4 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
ونستكمل فمن الملفات السابقة نجد اننا لم نحتاج الى تكبير الecc حيث من خلال حسابات المعامل Ax وجد انه اقل من 1 وهذا على ما اعتقد يرجع ايضا الى تقليل الفرق بين المركزيين.
اما بالنسبة الى القيمة الاسترشادية لنسبة اطوال حوائط القص الى ارتفاع المنشأ فمن خلال ماتوصلنا له نجد الاتى :
مجموع اطوال حوائط القص فى اتجاه x تساوى 31.50m تقريبا ومجموع اطوال حوائط القص فى اتجاه y تساوى 24.40m تقريبا وارتفاع المبنى 65m وبذلك تكون :
نسبة اطوال حوائط القص الى ارتفاع المبنى فى اتجاه x تساوى 48.5% تقريبا 
نسبة اطوال حوائط القص الى ارتفاع المبنى فى اتجاه y تساوى37.5% تقريبا 
وهذة القيمه قريبه جدا من القيم الاسترشادية التى ذكرها لنا استاذنا م/ اسامه نوارة فى بداية المشروع وهى 0.35H- 0.45H والتى بالفعل يمكن الاعتماد عليها فى فرض قيمة تقريبيه لاطوال حوائط القص .
تقبل تحياتى.


----------



## أسامه نواره (4 أكتوبر 2012)

اولا قبل أن اقوم بدراسة الملفات احب أن اشكر المهندس ابراهيم على مجهوده وعمله الدؤب لنفع الاخريين فلولا اصراره ومتابعته لنا لكان قد توقف المشروع والمناقشه من زمان 
واحب أن اشكر باقى الزملاء وعلى رأسهم أختنا العزيزه فاطمه المهاجره والمهندسه اقرأ وارتقى والمهندس محمد الجيزاوى الغائب عنا وكل الزملاء الاخريين وادعو باقى الزملاء الذين بدؤا معنا ثم توقفوا على معاودة المشاركه وعلى رأسهم المهندس buoshy وكذلك كل الزملاء الاخرين لاننى اعرف واحس بمدى مقدرة كل مهندس من خلال رده ومشاركاته فالبفعل نحن نملك فى هذا المنتدى زخائر من القدرات والملكات التى تؤهلنا نحن المهنددسيين العرب على أن نفعل الكثير والكثير لامتنا العربيه ونحن فى حاجه الى برنامج انشاى عربى له شخصيه عربيه يكون فيها كل الاكواد العربيه لاتقل فى قدرتها عن تلك البرامج التى نعمل عليها وأنا على يقيين لو اجتمعت تلك القدرات الموجوده فى هذا المنتدى واخلصت النيه لله وتوحدت واصرت على البدء والعمل على ذلك لسوف تصل الى ذلك ان شاء الله 
واحب أن اضيف بالطبع أنا شخصيا تعلمت الكثير من المناقشات ولكن هذه ليست نهاية المواضيع فقط نحن فتحنا بدايات المواضيع وخلف هذه البدايات وتلك الابواب التى فتحت الكثير والكثير من المعلومات والتى تحتاج الى مجهود بالقراءه والمتابعه والبحث
وكما احب أنه أننا لم نصل بعد الى الاطوال والابعاد النهائيه لحوائط القص والاعمده لاننا لم ننتهى من اعادة تصميم هذه العمده والحوائط تحت أقصى أحمال واقعه عليها والتى سوف نركز عليها فى الفتره القادمه لاستخراج أقصى حالات التحميل التى نبدأ التصميم عليها 
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## tarek elattar (4 أكتوبر 2012)

hالسلام عليكم استاذ اسامة نوارة انا حركت الكمر من 8الى 10الى 2 على برنامج الساب ومعنى ذلك ان ستعمال الساب على ال defulte يكون more safe مع الشكر


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (4 أكتوبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> ونستكمل فمن الملفات السابقة نجد اننا لم نحتاج الى تكبير الecc حيث من خلال حسابات المعامل Ax وجد انه اقل من 1 وهذا على ما اعتقد يرجع ايضا الى تقليل الفرق بين المركزيين.
> اما بالنسبة الى القيمة الاسترشادية لنسبة اطوال حوائط القص الى ارتفاع المنشأ فمن خلال ماتوصلنا له نجد الاتى :
> مجموع اطوال حوائط القص فى اتجاه x تساوى 31.50m تقريبا ومجموع اطوال حوائط القص فى اتجاه y تساوى 24.40m تقريبا وارتفاع المبنى 65m وبذلك تكون :
> ...


واضم صوتي الى صوت الاخ اسامة فقد ابليت حسنا , انا اعتقد ان هذه اهم معلومة بالنسبة لي فقد صممنا بشتى الطرق وانا عن نفسي اصمم ب par iteration واحيانا اصل الى 10 موديلات اعتمد في ذلك على سرعة الايتابس all story and similar story لاتمكن من البناية والحس الهندسي كذلك والحمدلله ان الاستاذ اسامة حلنا هذه المشكلة المطروحة دوما , انا مرة تانية لما ارى سؤال ك: ماهو عدد الحوائط وكيف يتم حساب عدد الحوائط او ماشابه ساوجه سهمانحو مشروع كامل .اريد سؤال المهندس هيما بما انك فهمت الفكرة جيدا هل ينطبق هذا الموضوع اي كانت حالة systeme de contrevetement اقصد سواء كانت احمال الافقية كلها لحوائط القص او كانت جزء لحوائط القص وجزء للاطارات او مثلا في وجود كور ؟ هل ستكون نفس النسبة بدلالة الارتفاع ؟


----------



## أسامه نواره (4 أكتوبر 2012)

tarek elattar قال:


> hالسلام عليكم استاذ اسامة نوارة انا حركت الكمر من 8الى 10الى 2 على برنامج الساب ومعنى ذلك ان ستعمال الساب على ال defulte يكون more safe مع الشكر


لابد من تمثيل الكمره مثل اللوحات الانشائيه والطبيعه أى مثل تمثيلها ساقطه وذلك بعمل الinsertion point رقم 8 أو مقلوبه وذلك بعملها من النقطه رقم 2 أما ال defulte رقم 10 فهى لاتعبر عن اللوحات أو الطبيعه وبالتالى لن تكون النتائج دقيقه سواء للكمره أو للبلاطه
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (4 أكتوبر 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> واضم صوتي الى صوت الاخ اسامة فقد ابليت حسنا , انا اعتقد ان هذه اهم معلومة بالنسبة لي فقد صممنا بشتى الطرق وانا عن نفسي اصمم ب par iteration واحيانا اصل الى 10 موديلات اعتمد في ذلك على سرعة الايتابس all story and similar story لاتمكن من البناية والحس الهندسي كذلك والحمدلله ان الاستاذ اسامة حلنا هذه المشكلة المطروحة دوما , انا مرة تانية لما ارى سؤال ك: ماهو عدد الحوائط وكيف يتم حساب عدد الحوائط او ماشابه ساوجه سهمانحو مشروع كامل .اريد سؤال المهندس هيما بما انك فهمت الفكرة جيدا هل ينطبق هذا الموضوع اي كانت حالة systeme de contrevetement اقصد سواء كانت احمال الافقية كلها لحوائط القص او كانت جزء لحوائط القص وجزء للاطارات او مثلا في وجود كور ؟ هل ستكون نفس النسبة بدلالة الارتفاع ؟


نطلب من المهندسه فاطمه المهاجره بدون تكليف اعطائنا فكره سريعه عن طريقة التصميم ب par iteration وكذلك فكره سريعه اذا امكن عن طرق مقاومة الاحمال الافقيه بالكود الجزائرى اذا امكن ذلك 
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (4 أكتوبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> نطلب من المهندسه فاطمه المهاجره بدون تكليف اعطائنا فكره سريعه عن طريقة التصميم ب par iteration وكذلك فكره سريعه اذا امكن عن طرق مقاومة الاحمال الافقيه بالكود الجزائرى اذا امكن ذلك
> تقبلى تحياتى



par iteration اقصد به انه ستضع الحوائط موافق للمعماري في الاتجاهين كما ينص عليه الكود وكما قلت الحس الهندسي يدفعك ل symetrical كنقطة اساسية ,الابراج والبنايات العالية لازم يكون بها Ascenseur ضروري يعني وجود كور ,في الوسط عندنا كور لازم افكر في محيط البناية واين يمكنني وضع حوائط لن اكثف الحوائط بسبب الاقتصاد ومن هذا المنطلق احذف واضيف الى ان اصل الى CR اقرب ل CM ,وان اتحقق بطبيعة الحال من امور اخرى وان تعبت من وجود الحل ماذا في رايك اني فاعلة ؟ياتي دور الانتقام من المعماري خاصة اذ انا وجدت الحل وتصميمه المعماري هو من يعيقني طبعا عليه ان يبذل جهدا ويغير وفق ما توصلت له :7: ,فلن اتعب نفسي اكثر بينما هو مرتاح 
اما الكود ساحاول تلخيصه في المرة القادمة لانه بالفرنسية واعطيك لمحة ,احنا حتى قوة القص للطريقة الستاتكية المكافئة مختلفين بس احانا نقوم بدراسة الستاتكية المكافئة والدينامكية في ان واحد حتى نقارن بينهما في قوة القص ,اما بناية زي دي في المنطقة الي انا متواجدة فيها اي المنطقة الثالثة وبالنسبة لكم الرابعة فلا تدرس البنايات المرتفعة بالطريقة الستاتكية المكافئة هذا باجاز شديد وشكرا


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (5 أكتوبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> *ولحساب العزوم الكليه الناتجه من الزلازل عند منسوب الاساسات يتم عمل الاتى :-
> 1- اذا رجعنا الى شكل توزيع مركبات قوة الزلزال المؤثره عند كل دور كما فى الشكل السابق والتى يتم توزيعها بالطريقه الاستاتيكيه نجد أن توزيعها توزيع خطى مثلثى الشكل يبدأ بأقصى قيمة عند منسوب اخر دور وينتهى برأس المثلث عند منسوب الاساسات وهذا يذكرنا مباشرة بضغط التربه على الحائط الساند ولكن بشكل مقلوب
> 2-يتم حساب قوة القص القاعدى الكليه (V base ) المؤثره على المبنى حسب الكود المصرى ويمكن عمل ذلك من خلال الملف الذى قمت أنا بعمله على برنامج الايتابس مع عمل حالة تحميل Load combination تشمل الاحمال الميته من (dead load + FC + Wall +0.25 LL ) على أن تكون جميعها working كما ينص الكود المصرى للاحمال 2008 حيث يتم من خلاله حساب وزن الدور الواحد ومن خلال البرامج الموجوده بالمنتدى للمهندس / سيد الشيخ أو المهندس/ أبو منه أو من خلال معادلات الكود المصرى للاحمال 2008 نفسها يمكن حساب اجمالى قوة القص القاعدى التى سوف تؤثر على البرج الخاص بنا وسوف نجد أن هذه القوه الافقيه سوف تتراوح بين 2.50 – 6.50 % من وزن المبنى وهذه النسب تتوقف على نوعية تربة التأسيس والشده الزلزاليه التى سوف يتعرض لها المبنى وكذلك كتلة المبنى وكما نلاحظ أن هذه القوه الافقيه الناتجه ( V base ) هى قوه مصعده ultimate برغم أن الاحمال الداخله فى حسابها تشغيليه working ويمكن تكرار ما سبق للكود الامريكى Upc97 مع اهمال الاحمال الحيه لايتم أخذ نسبه ال 0.25 وكما يوجد ملف اكسل فى المنتدى للمهندس أحمد طبازه لحساب مقدار هذه القوه بكود upc97 وبالطبع نستعيين موقتا لهذه البرامج الخارجيه لحين التعامل مع برنامج الايتابس حيث يمكن وبسهوله التعامل مع الكود المصرى 2008 وادخاله الى برنامج الايتابس وبالطبع كود upc97 موجود اصلا على برنامج الايتابس وسوف نجد أن قيمة القص القاعدى سوف تتراوح بين 5.00 – 15.00 % من وزن المبنى
> 3- بعد ايجاد قيمة قوة القص القاعدى ( V base ) يتم حساب العزم الكلى المؤثر عند الاساسات كالاتى :- ** Mt= 2/3 * H * V base
> ...


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
ما زال دعائي لحضرتك و لجميع المشاركين بخير الجزاء من الله عز و جل
حقيقة بعد تصفح باقي المشاركات و سوء اتصال النت لدي اعرض جزأ من اسئلتي
تعريف حالة التحميل وركنج هذا علي الأطلاق و الذي منه نعرف ال deformed shape 
ام نكتفي به في تعريف البرنامج بال mass source


فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> *Mt= 2/3 * H * V base = overterning moment على الايتابس بعد الدراسة الدينامكية يمكن الحصول عليه من خلال البرنامج ومن المفروض ان نتحقق من المبنى على الانقلاب اذا اعتبرنا *​*N هو وزن المبنى **نحسب e =Mt/N *​* ومقارنتها ب 1/4 من كلا مقاييس المبنى في الاتجاهين X and Y لان V base هي في الواقع Vx base and Vy base التحقق من الانقلاب قد يعاد النظر فيه الى المعماري لكن هذا يعتمد المنطقة الي بها المبنى وشكرا*​


عزم الأنقلاب نأخذه من اي حالة تحميل؟


hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> اولا اتقدم بخالص الشكر للمهندس اسامة نوارة وانضم اليه فى دعودة الجميع الى المشاركة فى هذا الموضوع الذى اتوقع له النجاح بأذن الله وان يكون بمثابة المرجع لنا فى اى مشروع نقوم بة واما بالنسبة لى فأنا عاقد العزم بأذن الله على المشاركة تحت اشراف م.اسامة وجميع اساتذتنا الافاضل المشاركين فى هذا الموضوع حتى نخرج بهذا المشروع فى افضل صورة ممكنه من اول استلام المعمارى وحتى طباعة لوح المشروع الانشائية والتى تحتوى على كافة التفاصيل اللازمة للتنفيذ والمصممة بعناية .
> مرفق ملف الاكسل الخاص بحساب احمال الزلازل باستخدام الكود المصرى للمهندس محمود زغلل جزاه الله خيرا على هذا الرابط:
> Eq-quake-EC.rar
> ...


جزاكم الله خيرا علي الملفات


بالنسبة لي اجد صعوبة في استدعاء الout put tables و يعطيني البرنامج رسالة خطأ و بعدها يغلق البرنامج


الصورة القادمة لنموذج قمت به علي الأيتاب ووجدة شكل هذا العمود غير منطقي و اردت التعرف علي سبب ظهور العمود بهذا الشكل الغير منطقي و هو deformed sape مع اقصي حالات التحميل

ما زلت اجتهد اني الخص صفحات الموضوع فلو هناك من الزملاء المشاركين بالموضوع من قام بتجميعه و تلخيص المشاركات فلينفعنا بمالملخص 
و الله المستعان


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (5 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ,للوقوف على الكود الجزائري يمكنني القول ان الاختلاف واضح مع الكود المصري ابتداءا من تعريف قوة القص بالطريقة الستاتكية المكافئة حيث نعرفها نحن 

[URL="http://i46.tinypic.com/14le6c.jpg%5b/IMG"]http://i46.tinypic.com/14le6c.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]

A يحدد حسب المنطقة وحسب اهمية المنشا 
بينما D يكون بدلالة T2 والتي نحددها حسب site 
نشترك ربما في تعريف periode كما في UBC ونضيف تعريف اخر بدلالة طول او عرض المبنى ف D تاخذ مرة Dx ومرة Dy 

[IMG]http://i49.tinypic.com/30wo8ew.jpg





نستخدم la formule de Rayleigh نفس شيء 

وزن المبنى كذلك يعرف حسب اهميته كالتالي يتغير coefficient للاحمال الحية حسب اهمية المبنى 






دون ام انسى





وحتى





دون ان اذكر الاختلاف في conception في حد ذاته ,احنا نحاول الحصول على صف فيه اعمدة ولا نضع اعمدة مبعثرة ان صحت الكلمة كما تفعلون انتم ولا كمرات مدفونة يعني تقريبا العديد من الاشياء مختلفة ,وكما اوضحت لي سابق اخ اسامة نحن نصمم حيث الاعمدة strong column ,weak beam حتى نتفادى plastic hinge في الاعمدة 

اعتقد ان الواحد لو سافر لبلد تاني راح يتعب ليطلع على كود ذلك البلد ,وانا لاحظت حتى المعماريين يتعبو لحتى يغيرو من المخططات لو المشروع اتعمل في دولة تانية وفقا للحماية المدنية فكل بلد ولديه قوانين معمارية خاصة وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (5 أكتوبر 2012)

هذه مقتطفات لاني اعلم انه يصعب عليكم فهم الفقرات الفرنسية لذلك وضعت فقط مقتطفات انا اسفة لاني لا استطيع ترجمت الفقرات والشرح بالعربية ,يصعب علي ذلك لان حتى الملفات الي عندي هي بالفرنسية ,فلا يمكنني ان اتعمق في موضوع الهندسة بالعربية je suis vraiment désolée وشكرا


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (5 أكتوبر 2012)

والى الاخت اقرا وارتقي للحصول على overturning moment فقد تم شرحها هنا المداخلة 434 http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t337256-44.html وهذه نفس الطرقة التي استعملها يعني من البرنامج الذي يغنيك عن الحساب اليدوي ,حالات التحميل هذه ينصها الكود كما عندنا قوة الزلزال Ex , Ey وشكرا


----------



## أسامه نواره (5 أكتوبر 2012)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> ما زال دعائي لحضرتك و لجميع المشاركين بخير الجزاء من الله عز و جل
> حقيقة بعد تصفح باقي المشاركات و سوء اتصال النت لدي اعرض جزأ من اسئلتي
> تعريف حالة التحميل وركنج هذا علي الأطلاق و الذي منه نعرف ال deformed shape
> ام نكتفي به في تعريف البرنامج بال mass source


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه 
برغم وضوح السؤال فأننا فى ما سألت عليه كنا نحاول ايجاد طريقه تقريبيه لايجاد العزوم الكليه المؤثره على الاساسات نتيجة الزلازل وذلك لايجاد اطوال ابتدائيه لاجمالى حوائط القص نستعيين بها ونضعها على المساقط الافقيه حتى نتحقق من ذلك باستخدام برنامج الايتابس وبعد ذلك نربط بين اجمالى هذه الاطوال بارتفاع المبنى حتى تكون لنا قيم استرشاديه فى اى دراسه بعد ذلك بمعنى اخر اذا سألنا برج بارتفاع 30 دور يحتاج الى اجمالى حوائط قص كم متر ؟؟؟
وبالنسبه لقانون استنتاج قوة القص القاعدى Base shear والموجود بالكود المصرى للاحمال 2008 فأننا نضع وندخل الاحمال working وهذه الاحمال هى الاحمال الميته (Dead+Flooring+Wall)بالاضافه الى جزء من الاحمال الحيه وهو فى المبانى السكنيه = 25% من قيمة الاحمال الحيه 
وبعد ادخال الاحمال السابقه working فى الاربع معادلات الخاصه باستنتاج قيمة قوة القص القاعدى يعطينا القانون قيمة هذه القوه ultimate 
وبذلك لابد من تعريف جميع مصادر حساب الكتل اى ال mass source فى برنامج الايتابس والتى منها سوف يحسب البرنامج قوة القص القاعدى لابد من تعريف هذه المصادر working لان البرنامج هو الذى سوف يحسب قوه القص القاعدى وليس نحن ولان البرنامج يتعامل مع المنشأ ككتل mass وليس كوزن(الوزن = الكتله *عجلة الجاذبيه) وهذا سوف يوضح فى التحليل الديناميكى 
ارجو أن اكون فهمت السؤال واتمنى أن تكون الصوره قد وضحت 
ولابد من مراجعة نسخة الايتابس على جهازك لانه واضح ان بها مشكله 
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (5 أكتوبر 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة; قال:


> هذه مقتطفات لاني اعلم انه يصعب عليكم فهم الفقرات الفرنسية لذلك وضعت فقط مقتطفات انا اسفة لاني لا استطيع ترجمت الفقرات والشرح بالعربية ,يصعب علي ذلك لان حتى الملفات الي عندي هي بالفرنسية ,فلا يمكنني ان اتعمق في موضوع الهندسة بالعربية je suis vraiment désolée وشكرا





فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> دون ان اذكر الاختلاف في conception في حد ذاته ,احنا نحاول الحصول على صف فيه اعمدة ولا نضع اعمدة مبعثرة ان صحت الكلمة كما تفعلون انتم ولا كمرات مدفونة يعني تقريبا العديد من الاشياء مختلفة ,وكما اوضحت لي سابق اخ اسامة نحن نصمم حيث الاعمدة strong column ,weak beam حتى نتفادى plastic hinge في الاعمدة
> اعتقد ان الواحد لو سافر لبلد تاني راح يتعب ليطلع على كود ذلك البلد ,وانا لاحظت حتى المعماريين يتعبو لحتى يغيرو من المخططات لو المشروع اتعمل في دولة تانية وفقا للحماية المدنية فكل بلد ولديه قوانين معمارية خاصة وشكرا جزيلا


نشكر الاخت المهندسه فاطمه على هذه المعلومات ولكن كما نرى تقريبا الكود الجزائرى هو الكود الامريكى UPC97 واذا رجعنا الى الكود الامريكى ASCE7-10 (وهو كود الاحمال الامريكى) اى الاصدار عام 2010 فسوف نجد أنه اصبح أكثر تفصيلا كود UPC97 اخذا فى الاعتبار كل معاملات التربه وعلاقة المبنى وموقعه بالتربه الخاصه بهذا الموقع وللمعلومه كل الاكواد العالميه متشابه حيث تقوم بتسليط قوة استاتيكيه أفقيه يتم حسابها بنفس الطريقه السابقه فقط يتم تعديل بعض المعاملات الخاصه بحساب تلك القوه من بلد لاخر أما الدراسه الحديثه والتى اتجه اليها العالم الان وخصوصا فى الابراج العاليه هو تعريض المبنى للازاحه الافقيه displacement وليس قوة استاتيكيه وعلى أن يتم التحليل فى مرحلة التحليل اللاخطى nonlinear حتى يتمكن المهندس الانشائى من تحديد أماكن أول plastic hinge يحدث لها انهيار فى المبنى حتى يمكن معالجته واعادة تصميمه وهذا غير موجود ولا نستطيع عمله بطريقة الكود العادى الذى يستخدم القوه الاستاتيكيه وطبعا عرفنا وتأكدنا أنه لابد وأن يكون هذا الplastic hinge فى الكمرات والبلاطات وليس فى الاعمده وحوائط القص وهذه الدراسة هى الدفع المتتالى أو ما يسمى ال pushover Analysis وهو موجود ببرنامج الايتابس ولكن البرنامج الاحدث والمتخصص فى ذلك هو برنامج 3D perform وهو من انتاج أيضا شركة CSIواخشى ما اخشاه أننا مازلنا ندرس الطريقه الاستاتيكيه الاولى (طريقة زيكس اذكرها بطريقة الطلبه)والعالم يتجه الان الى طرق جديده فى التحليل والتصميم الانشائى من تحليل خطى الى تحليل لاخطى وهو لغة المستقبل
أما مالفت انتباهى هو انك ذكرتى أنه شرط أن يتم وضع الاعمده على صف واحد وهذا طبعا مفيد جدا جدا لتكويين الاطارات الرأسيه ال frames وطبعا الان تأكدنا من أهمية تكويين الاطارات فى المبنى لمقاومة الزلازل والتقليل من تأثيرها ولكن دائما أبدا المساقط المعماريه والمهندس المعمارى بل الاشكال العجيبه التى نراها فى الابنيه فى دول الخليج تمنع حدوث ذالك 
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (5 أكتوبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> نشكر الاخت المهندسه فاطمه على هذه المعلومات ولكن كما نرى تقريبا الكود الجزائرى هو الكود الامريكى UPC97 واذا رجعنا الى الكود الامريكى ASCE7-10 (وهو كود الاحمال الامريكى) اى الاصدار عام 2010 فسوف نجد أنه اصبح أكثر تفصيلا كود UPC97 اخذا فى الاعتبار كل معاملات التربه وعلاقة المبنى وموقعه بالتربه الخاصه بهذا الموقع وللمعلومه كل الاكواد العالميه متشابه حيث تقوم بتسليط قوة استاتيكيه أفقيه يتم حسابها بنفس الطريقه السابقه فقط يتم تعديل بعض المعاملات الخاصه بحساب تلك القوه من بلد لاخر أما الدراسه الحديثه والتى اتجه اليها العالم الان وخصوصا فى الابراج العاليه هو تعريض المبنى للازاحه الافقيه displacement وليس قوة استاتيكيه وعلى أن يتم التحليل فى مرحلة التحليل اللاخطى nonlinear حتى يتمكن المهندس الانشائى من تحديد أماكن أول plastic hinge يحدث لها انهيار فى المبنى حتى يمكن معالجته واعادة تصميمه وهذا غير موجود ولا نستطيع عمله بطريقة الكود العادى الذى يستخدم القوه الاستاتيكيه وطبعا عرفنا وتأكدنا أنه لابد وأن يكون هذا الplastic hinge فى الكمرات والبلاطات وليس فى الاعمده وحوائط القص وهذه الدراسة هى الدفع المتتالى أو ما يسمى ال pushover Analysis وهو موجود ببرنامج الايتابس ولكن البرنامج الاحدث والمتخصص فى ذلك هو برنامج 3D perform وهو من انتاج أيضا شركة CSIواخشى ما اخشاه أننا مازلنا ندرس الطريقه الاستاتيكيه الاولى (طريقة زيكس اذكرها بطريقة الطلبه)والعالم يتجه الان الى طرق جديده فى التحليل والتصميم الانشائى من تحليل خطى الى تحليل لاخطى وهو لغة المستقبل
> أما مالفت انتباهى هو انك ذكرتى أنه شرط أن يتم وضع الاعمده على صف واحد وهذا طبعا مفيد جدا جدا لتكويين الاطارات الرأسيه ال frames وطبعا الان تأكدنا من أهمية تكويين الاطارات فى المبنى لمقاومة الزلازل والتقليل من تأثيرها ولكن دائما أبدا المساقط المعماريه والمهندس المعمارى بل الاشكال العجيبه التى نراها فى الابنيه فى دول الخليج تمنع حدوث ذالك
> تقبلى تحياتى



بارك الله في مجهوداتك ومعلوماتك اريد ان اضع بعض الصور للمشاريع درست استطعت الحفاظ عليها حتى ترى اخ اسامة وتتوضح لديك الفكرة بالنسبة للطريقة الستاتكية المكافئة حدود استعمالها لدينا في المنطقة الثالثة اي الرابعة لديكم هو ارتفاع 30 م كاقصى حد


----------



## hema81 (5 أكتوبر 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> واضم صوتي الى صوت الاخ اسامة فقد ابليت حسنا , انا اعتقد ان هذه اهم معلومة بالنسبة لي فقد صممنا بشتى الطرق وانا عن نفسي اصمم ب par iteration واحيانا اصل الى 10 موديلات اعتمد في ذلك على سرعة الايتابس all story and similar story لاتمكن من البناية والحس الهندسي كذلك والحمدلله ان الاستاذ اسامة حلنا هذه المشكلة المطروحة دوما , انا مرة تانية لما ارى سؤال ك: ماهو عدد الحوائط وكيف يتم حساب عدد الحوائط او ماشابه ساوجه سهمانحو مشروع كامل .اريد سؤال المهندس هيما بما انك فهمت الفكرة جيدا هل ينطبق هذا الموضوع اي كانت حالة systeme de contrevetement اقصد سواء كانت احمال الافقية كلها لحوائط القص او كانت جزء لحوائط القص وجزء للاطارات او مثلا في وجود كور ؟ هل ستكون نفس النسبة بدلالة الارتفاع ؟



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اولا اشكرك الاخت المهندسة فاطمة على كلماتك الطيبة وثانيا اجد والحمد لله ان الحماس قد زاد وبالتالى ستزداد الفائدة بأذن الله وفى انتظار مشاركة باقى الزملاء معنا ان شاء الله .
اما بالنسبة لسؤالك عن القيم الاسترشادية لنسبة اطوال حوائط القص الى ارتفاع المبنى التى وصلنا اليها او فى طريقنا للوصول اليها بعد اكتمال التصميم بأذن الله وثباتها من عدمه مع اختلاف الانظمه المستخدمة لمقاومة الزلازل فأعود وأوكد وكما قال م. اسامة من قبل بأن هذة القيم هى قيم استرشادية تعطينا فكرة ولو بنسبة 80% عن اطوال حوائط القص ولهذة النسبة حدود من 0.3h الى 0.5h تزيد بزيادة الاعتماد على حوائط القص والعكس بالعكس كما ان اطوال حوائط القص تحكمها اشياء اخرى مثل انتظام المنشأ من عدمة ففى مشروعنا مثلا لجأنا لزيادة اطوال حوائط معينة لتقليل الفارق بين مركز الثقل والجسأة وليس لاى سبب اخر .
واتمنى ان نصل فى نهاية المشروع ان نضع علاقة بين r المتعلقة بالنظام الانشائى وبين ارتفاع المنشأ واطوال حوائط القص وهذا هدف لنا منذ بداية المشروع للوصول الى قيمة تقريبية لاطوال حوائط القص .
ودا رأى المتواضع.
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (5 أكتوبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> اولا قبل أن اقوم بدراسة الملفات احب أن اشكر المهندس ابراهيم على مجهوده وعمله الدؤب لنفع الاخريين فلولا اصراره ومتابعته لنا لكان قد توقف المشروع والمناقشه من زمان
> واحب أن اشكر باقى الزملاء وعلى رأسهم أختنا العزيزه فاطمه المهاجره والمهندسه اقرأ وارتقى والمهندس محمد الجيزاوى الغائب عنا وكل الزملاء الاخريين وادعو باقى الزملاء الذين بدؤا معنا ثم توقفوا على معاودة المشاركه وعلى رأسهم المهندس buoshy وكذلك كل الزملاء الاخرين لاننى اعرف واحس بمدى مقدرة كل مهندس من خلال رده ومشاركاته فالبفعل نحن نملك فى هذا المنتدى زخائر من القدرات والملكات التى تؤهلنا نحن المهنددسيين العرب على أن نفعل الكثير والكثير لامتنا العربيه ونحن فى حاجه الى برنامج انشاى عربى له شخصيه عربيه يكون فيها كل الاكواد العربيه لاتقل فى قدرتها عن تلك البرامج التى نعمل عليها وأنا على يقيين لو اجتمعت تلك القدرات الموجوده فى هذا المنتدى واخلصت النيه لله وتوحدت واصرت على البدء والعمل على ذلك لسوف تصل الى ذلك ان شاء الله
> واحب أن اضيف بالطبع أنا شخصيا تعلمت الكثير من المناقشات ولكن هذه ليست نهاية المواضيع فقط نحن فتحنا بدايات المواضيع وخلف هذه البدايات وتلك الابواب التى فتحت الكثير والكثير من المعلومات والتى تحتاج الى مجهود بالقراءه والمتابعه والبحث
> وكما احب أنه أننا لم نصل بعد الى الاطوال والابعاد النهائيه لحوائط القص والاعمده لاننا لم ننتهى من اعادة تصميم هذه العمده والحوائط تحت أقصى أحمال واقعه عليها والتى سوف نركز عليها فى الفتره القادمه لاستخراج أقصى حالات التحميل التى نبدأ التصميم عليها
> تقبلوا تحياتى



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اشكرك استاذنا الفاضل على كلماتك الطيبة وعلى تشجيعك الدائم لى واتمنى من الله ان يبارك لنا هذا العمل حتى تعم الفائدة على الجميع.
وفى انتظار اطلاع حضرتك على الملفات وابداء رأيك فيها وبالنسبة لحالات التحميل LOAD COMBINATIONS فقد قمت بعمل ملف وورد لحالات التحميل طبقا للكود المصرى والكود الامريكى على الرابط التالى:
LOAD COMBINATIONS.rar
ارجو من حضرتك مراجعتها حتى نقوم بادخالها على برنامج الايتاب وتوضيح كيفية الوصول لاقصى حالة تحميل على الاعمدة وحوائط القص والتى سيتم استخدامها فى التصميم .
تقبل تحياتى.


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (6 أكتوبر 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> والى الاخت اقرا وارتقي للحصول على overturning moment فقد تم شرحها هنا المداخلة 434 http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t337256-44.html وهذه نفس الطرقة التي استعملها يعني من البرنامج الذي يغنيك عن الحساب اليدوي ,حالات التحميل هذه ينصها الكود كما عندنا قوة الزلزال Ex , Ey وشكرا


جزاكي الله خيرا اختي الفاضلة انا وصلت لمعرفة اخراج ال over turning moment لكن سؤالي كان عن تعريف حالة التحميل working و قد تداخل عندي المفهوم هل احسب وزن المنشأ مضافا اليه نسبة من الحمل الحي و اجعلها تراكب مختلف عن حالة التحميل working و ذلك بهدف ادخال تلك القيمة عند حساب قوي الزلزال و توزيعها علي الأدوار المختلفة للمنشأ و اقوم ايضا بتعريف الmass source 
و يرجع بي السؤال مرة اخري هل التحقق من الأمان ضد الأنقلاب بنقوم به مع اقصي عزوم انقلاب موجودة مع اقصي تراكيب للقوي الراسية؟


أسامه نواره قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه
> برغم وضوح السؤال فأننا فى ما سألت عليه كنا نحاول ايجاد طريقه تقريبيه لايجاد العزوم الكليه المؤثره على الاساسات نتيجة الزلازل وذلك لايجاد اطوال ابتدائيه لاجمالى حوائط القص نستعيين بها ونضعها على المساقط الافقيه حتى نتحقق من ذلك باستخدام برنامج الايتابس وبعد ذلك نربط بين اجمالى هذه الاطوال بارتفاع المبنى حتى تكون لنا قيم استرشاديه فى اى دراسه بعد ذلك بمعنى اخر اذا سألنا برج بارتفاع 30 دور يحتاج الى اجمالى حوائط قص كم متر ؟؟؟
> وبالنسبه لقانون استنتاج قوة القص القاعدى Base shear والموجود بالكود المصرى للاحمال 2008 فأننا نضع وندخل الاحمال working وهذه الاحمال هى الاحمال الميته (Dead+Flooring+Wall)بالاضافه الى جزء من الاحمال الحيه وهو فى المبانى السكنيه = 25% من قيمة الاحمال الحيه
> ...


جزاك الله كل خير
سؤالي قد كتبته عند الرد علي الأخت المهندسة فاطمة يا رب اكون وصلت لحضرتك ما اسئل عنه


hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اشكرك استاذنا الفاضل على كلماتك الطيبة وعلى تشجيعك الدائم لى واتمنى من الله ان يبارك لنا هذا العمل حتى تعم الفائدة على الجميع.
> وفى انتظار اطلاع حضرتك على الملفات وابداء رأيك فيها وبالنسبة لحالات التحميل LOAD COMBINATIONS فقد قمت بعمل ملف وورد لحالات التحميل طبقا للكود المصرى والكود الامريكى على الرابط التالى:
> LOAD COMBINATIONS.rar
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا لو سمحت تذكر رقم الفقرة بالكود التي وجدت بها تراكيب الأحمال لأنني بحثت في كود الأحمال المصري 2008 لم اجد فيه غير تراكيب قوي الزلزال المركبات الأفقية و الراسية 
بالنسبة للنسبة للأتجاه السالب للزلزال بنعطي اشارة سالبة لقوي الزلزال لنعبر عن الecc -ve ?
ما الداعي لوضع قيمتين للحمل الحي لو اكبر من 500 ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## hema81 (6 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا لو سمحت تذكر رقم الفقرة بالكود التي وجدت بها تراكيب الأحمال لأنني بحثت في كود الأحمال المصري 2008 لم اجد فيه غير تراكيب قوي الزلزال المركبات الأفقية و الراسية 
بالنسبة للنسبة للأتجاه السالب للزلزال بنعطي اشارة سالبة لقوي الزلزال لنعبر عن الecc -ve ?
ما الداعي لوضع قيمتين للحمل الحي لو اكبر من 500 ؟؟؟؟؟؟
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
بالنسبة لحالات التحميل فقد قام م/ اسامة بتوضيحها فى مشاركة سابقة وهى موجودة بالكود المصرى لتصميم وتنفيذ المنشاءات الخرسانية بالباب الثالث الصفحة رقم 3
بالنسبة للاشارة السالب فى حالات تراكب الاحمال يتم وضع الscal factor يساوى -1 مع حالة التحميل اثناء عمل الload combination اما عن الecc فهى معرفة فى البرنامج مرة فى الاتجاة السالب ومرة فى الاتجاة الموجب .
وبالنسبة لوضع حالتين لlive load فقد قام ايضا م/ اسامة بتوضيحها فى مشاركة سابقة حيث يلزم الفاصل بين الاحمال الاكبر من 500kg/m2 والاقل من هذة القيمه لاختلاف النسبة المأخوذة منها سواء اثناء تعريف مصدر الكتله mass source او عند عمل حالات التحميل حيث يتم اخذ 0.25 الاحمال الحية الاقل من 500 ويتم اخذ 0.5 الاحمال الحية الاكبر من 500.
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (6 أكتوبر 2012)

بعد الاطلاع على ملف ال Word الخاص بحالات التحميل للزلازل والرياح لكود الاحمال المصرى2008 ولكود الخرسانه من اعداد المهندس hema81 هو بالفعل ملف ممتاز ويمكن الاعتماد عليه وسوف يكون مرجع يمكن الاعتماد عليه لكل مهندس 
وجارى دراسة باقى الملفات 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (6 أكتوبر 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> بارك الله في مجهوداتك ومعلوماتك اريد ان اضع بعض الصور للمشاريع درست استطعت الحفاظ عليها حتى ترى اخ اسامة وتتوضح لديك الفكرة بالنسبة للطريقة الستاتكية المكافئة حدود استعمالها لدينا في المنطقة الثالثة اي الرابعة لديكم هو ارتفاع 30 م كاقصى حد


اشكر أختنا المهندسه فاطمه المهاجره على هذه الرسومات الانشائيه الجميله ولكن وكما ارى أنه أيضا المهندس الانشائى عندكم فى بلدنا الثانى الجزائر يعانى من شطحات المهندس المعمارى والذى سوف يظل التنافر بينه وبين المهندس الانشائى هو السمه الرئيسيه وكما ارى أن بعض هذه الابنيه تحتاج الى عنايه خاصه فى دراسة الزلازل لانها تحتاج الى تحليل ديناميكى 
كان الله فى عون المهندس الانشائى فهو الذى يحقق احلام المهندسيين المعماريين وينسب العمل فى النهايه للمعماريين ولكن المهندس الانشائى هو الجندى المجهول دائما 
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (6 أكتوبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> اشكر أختنا المهندسه فاطمه المهاجره على هذه الرسومات الانشائيه الجميله ولكن وكما ارى أنه أيضا المهندس الانشائى عندكم فى بلدنا الثانى الجزائر يعانى من شطحات المهندس المعمارى والذى سوف يظل التنافر بينه وبين المهندس الانشائى هو السمه الرئيسيه وكما ارى أن بعض هذه الابنيه تحتاج الى عنايه خاصه فى دراسة الزلازل لانها تحتاج الى تحليل ديناميكى
> كان الله فى عون المهندس الانشائى فهو الذى يحقق احلام المهندسيين المعماريين وينسب العمل فى النهايه للمعماريين ولكن المهندس الانشائى هو الجندى المجهول دائما
> تقبلى تحياتى



صحيح اخ اسامة ان في من المشاريع دي اعيد النظر فيها كليا فقط كنت اريد ان اريك ان معظم المشاريع بها صفوف من الاعمدة والكمرات فلم اجد عندي سوى هذه الرسومات حاليا ,وفعلا كما ذكرت مشكلتنا مع المعماريين انهم يتهمونا اننا السبب في انه لا يوجد معمار بالجزائر واننا نحدد من تفكيرهم ونعيق فنهم في الابداع ,يقولون تريدون مربعات ومستطيلات هذا ما تريدونه علب ,علب هههههههههههه طبعا نحن هدفنا السلامة


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (7 أكتوبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا لو سمحت تذكر رقم الفقرة بالكود التي وجدت بها تراكيب الأحمال لأنني بحثت في كود الأحمال المصري 2008 لم اجد فيه غير تراكيب قوي الزلزال المركبات الأفقية و الراسية
> بالنسبة للنسبة للأتجاه السالب للزلزال بنعطي اشارة سالبة لقوي الزلزال لنعبر عن الecc -ve ?
> ما الداعي لوضع قيمتين للحمل الحي لو اكبر من 500 ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> ...



بارك الله بك و جزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## haf_hamza (8 أكتوبر 2012)

ahmed ehab قال:


> أسامه نواره قال:
> 
> 
> > ا
> ...


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (8 أكتوبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> دعنا نكون متفقيين على الاتى :-
> 1- يستخدم الايتابس فى تحليل الكمرات الساقطه فى البلاطه ال solid slab أى البلاطه العاديه مثل الحل اليدوى
> 
> ...



جزيل الشكر علي صبر حضرتك معنا في الأسئلة الكثيرة


----------



## hema81 (8 أكتوبر 2012)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> بارك الله بك و جزاك خير الجزاء



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بالنسبة لعمل حالات التحميل للزلازل من داخل برنامج الايتاب فالامر بسيط جدا حيث يتيح لنا البرنامج ثلاث اختيارات لكل اتجاه مرة بدون ecc ومرة بوجود ecc فى الاتجاة الموجب ومرة بوجود ecc فى الاتجاه السالب ومع علينا سوى اختيار الحالة التى نريدها ولا نقوم بوضع اى اشارات مع القية 0.05 الخاصة بال ecc فالبرنامج يقوم بعمل ذلك تلقائيا طبقا للحالة التى نختارها كما بالصور التالية:


Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire
Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire
اما بالنسبة للاحمال الحية فقد توجد احمال اقل من 500 يتم اضافتها فى الحالة live كما فى شغلنا العادى وقد توجد احمال اكبرمن 500 فى ادوار البدروم او الجراجات اوالمحال التجارية يتم اضافتها على المنشأ فى الحالة live 1 .
وعند عملى لحالات التحميل load combination وضعت الحالة العامة وهى افتراض وجود احمال حية اكبر من 500 فى احد الادوار وعلية عند عمل الload combination 
يتم الجمع بين الاثنين وليس الاختيار بينهما كما هو موجود بالملف الخاص بحالات التحميل طالما ان الحالتين موجودين اما فى حالة عدم وجود احمال حية اكبر من 500 لايتم وضعها لا فى load cases ولا فى load combinations 
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (8 أكتوبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> بالنسبة لعمل حالات التحميل للزلازل من داخل برنامج الايتاب فالامر بسيط جدا حيث يتيح لنا البرنامج ثلاث اختيارات لكل اتجاه مرة بدون ecc ومرة بوجود ecc فى الاتجاة الموجب ومرة بوجود ecc فى الاتجاه السالب ومع علينا سوى اختيار الحالة التى نريدها ولا نقوم بوضع اى اشارات مع القية 0.05 الخاصة بال ecc فالبرنامج يقوم بعمل ذلك تلقائيا طبقا للحالة التى نختارها كما بالصور التالية:
> 
> مشاهدة المرفق 84229
> ...



عليكم السلام و رحمةالله و بركاته
انا ادخلت الأحمال بطريقة user defined و التي فيها لاتوجد ال options المتاحة مع اختيار كود معين وما فهمته من اخر مشاركات قرأتها انه يمكن لناالتعامل مع الكود الأوروبي لتقارب نتائجه مع الكود المصري و ان شاء الله اعيد متابعتي مرة اخري و ادخال الأحمال كما ذكرتم
بالنسبة لوجود ادوار يختلف فيها الحمل الحي نقدر نعمل master story في الدور الي فيه تغييرات غير الماستر بتاع المتكرر لأنه لو عندك دور مثلا الحمل الحي فيه 600 هتدخله ازاي و تطبقه علي كل الأدوار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ معلش النقطة دي مش واضحة عندي كيف تم تعريفها في الload cases ?????


----------



## hema81 (8 أكتوبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> مرفق ملف السيف بعد تعديل واستيراد بلاطات السقف كامله بدون تقسيم اى بدون عمل meshing للبلاطه اللاكمريه حيث يقوم برنامج السيف بعملها داخليا وكما أن ذلك يقلل وقت الحل كثيرا ومعه أيضا يمكن عمل الشرائح strips كل واحد متر لتعيين الحديد الاضافى سواء العلوى أو السفلى بعد استخدام شبكه علويه وشبكه سفليه بقطر 10 مم وبعدد 5 أسياخ فى المتر والحديد الاضافى العلوى والسفلى تم استخدامه بقطر 12 مم والصور التاليه توضح العزوم على الشرائح كل 1م وكذلك توضيح الاماكن التى تحتاج الى حديد اضافى علوى وسفلى أفقى فى اتجاه الشريحه strip B
> وطبعا تم دراسة هذا السقف تحت الاحمال الرأسيه الحيه والميته فقط والمطلوب هو عمل تصدير سقف من برنامج الايتابس مره فى الدور ال 20 ومره فى الدور الثامن والذى عنده أقصى drift لكى نتحقق من تأثير الزلازل على بلاطات الاسقف
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
حاولت عمل ملف المشروع بعد التعديل على برنامج السيف والذى تم استيراده من برنامج الاتوكاد والملفات على الروابط التالية:
1- ملف الDXF للسقف :
Safe plan.rar
2- ملف السيف :
My safe file.rar
وقد قمت بالاطلاع على الملف اللى حضرتك عملته وارجو من حضرتك توضيح الLOAD CASES وال LOAD COMBINATIONS الخاصة بحسابات الDEFLECTION لانى وجدتها غير الطريقة التى استخدمها والموضحة بالملف المرفق واللى ياريت حضرتك تقولى رأيك فيها اذا كانت صح ولا لا وهى موضح من خلال شركة CSI فى حسابات ال DEFLECTION كما بالملف التالى :
SAFE.rar
فى انتظار حضرتك لتوضيح تلك النقطة ثم الانتقال لتصدير الاسقف الثامن والعشرين من برنامج الايتاب الى السيف لدراسة تأثير الزلازل على البلاطات .
تقبل تحياتى.


----------



## haf_hamza (9 أكتوبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> استاذنا الفاضل م/ اسامة نوارة
> اود اولا ان اشكر حضرتك على ماتقدمه لنا دائما والذى لا تتدخر فيه اى جهد فى سبيل نشر العلم وافادة الاخرين فجزاك الله عنا خيرا.
> انتهيت والحمد لله من عمل الموديل النهائى للمشروع طبقا للكودين المصرى والامريكى وذلك بالتسلسل الذى تعلمناه مع حضرتك فى الدراسة الاستاتيكيه لاحمال الزلازل على المنشاءات حيث قمت بتصميم القطاعات المبدئية للاعمدة وحوائط القص طبقا للاحمال الرأسية ثم تم البدء فى دراسة الاحمال الجانبية بفرض قيمة R و T طبقا لمعادلة الكود وحل المنشأ ثم تم تصحيح قيمة T واعادة حل المنشأ مرة ثانية وتم تصحيح قيمة R ثم تم فرض قيمة ECC=0.05 وذلك فى الحالات EQXP,EQXN,EQYP,EQYN وتم حل المنشأ مرة اخرى لحساب المعامل AX فى الاتجاهين لتصحيح قيمة الECC والملفات على الروابط التالية:
> ...




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، 

الحمد لله مؤخرا توفرت لي نسخة من برنامج Etabs 9.4 وهو ما ممكني من الإطلاع على الملفات للإستفادة كما انني سعيد جدا أن أكون من المشاركين في هذا الموضوع الشيق لنستفيد من خبرات أساتذة المنتدى.

شكر جزيلا أخ hema81 على مدنا دائما بالملفات محينة، وبعد الإطلاع على الملفات وفيما يخص الملفات الخاصة بالتصميم حسب الكود الأمريكي UBC97 لدي بعض الإستفسارات وأرجوا من الأستاذ أسامة ان يوجهنا في ذلك : 

- في البداية، تم اعتبار أن النضام الإنشائي هو dual system، واعتمدنا قيمة اولية لR فلماذا تغير النضام الإنشائي وأصبحت مشاركة الأعمدة اقل من 25 بالمائة ؟ والكور أصبح يتحمل كل القوى الزلزالية ؟ 

والأهم ما الفائدة من اعتبار الفرضية الولى وهي ان النضام الإنشائي هو dual system ؟ مثلا لماذا لا نعتبر في الأول building frame system وطبعا R مختلفة للنضامين. 

- تم حساب أحمال shear walls ومن بعد تم تغيير قيمة R لكي تتحمل هذه الحوائط كل أحمال الزلزال، (التقليل من قيمة R أي الترفيع من قوة Base shear ) وهنا الأعمدة ستتأثر أيضا بتكبر base shear في حين أنها من المفروض لن تتحمل أي قوة زلزالية. 

كما أن ذلك سؤثر طبعا على الأساسات خاصة عند تحويل base إلى safe لدراسة foundation. 

- تم اعتماد قيمة 5 = R بالنسبة ل dual system وهذا الرقم لا يوجد بالجدول 16-N الخاص بالأنظمة الإنشائية 

- مشاركة الحوائط الخرسانية تختلف من طابق إلى أخر، فلماذا اعتمدنا على R حسب الطابق الأول فقط. 

- بالنسبة لdrift، وحسب الكود ubc97، ينص على ضرب modifiers بمعامل 1.43 واقترح تخصيص موديل لdrift وموديل design.


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (9 أكتوبر 2012)

ومما سبق نفس النتائج فى برنامج الايتابس يتوافق تماما مع الحلول اليدويه 
والاهم هو أن قيمة قوة القص القاعدى الناتجه من استخدام كود ال upc97 تعادل (=697.01/441.08=1.58مره) يعنى الكود المصرى خفض قوة الزلازل بمقدار مقدار 37% تقريبا فياترى ايه السبب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ فى كود الخرسانه وتصميم القطاعات نقول أن فى مصر سوء مصنعيه وسوء تنفيذ وسوء مواد فلازم نزود معامل الامان 
لماذا فى الزلازل نخفض معامل الامان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اللى عارف يبقى يقولى 
تقبل تحياتى[/QUOTE]

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
يعني حضرتك تفضل اننا نتعامل مع المباني بتعتنا كود اوروبي ولا امريكي خصوصا ان لوحاتنا بيتكتب فيها صمم المشروع طبقا للكود المصري فما العمل في هذه الجملة هل اذا لجئنا للتصميم بالكود الأوروبي الموحد او حتي الأمريكي طبقا لأنه بيعطي قوةاكبر و بالتالي معامل الأمان يكون اكبر و خروجا من المأزق نكتب عبارتنا ان الشغل كود مصري؟؟؟؟؟؟ ؟؟؟؟؟
ام ان المراجعات تقبل التحاكم الي الأكواد العالمية الأخري


----------



## أسامه نواره (9 أكتوبر 2012)

haf_hamza قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا وأتمنى أن أكون من المشاركين بإذن الله بعد أن أصبحت من المستفيدين بعديد المعلومات
> أستاذ اسامة، بارك الله فيه وعندي إلتياس بالنسبة للأنظمة المقاومة للزلزال، حسب الكود الأمريكي ubc97، هنالك نظامين متشابهين نوعا ما :
> Bearing walls system with concrete shear walls-
> building frame system system with concrete shear walls -
> ...


 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
بالنسبه الى نظام الحوائط الحامله أو مايسمى Bearing walls system فأنه قد تكون الحوائط الحامله كما ذكرت حضرتك من الخرسانه المسلحه أو كما فى الكود أيضا قد تكون من المبانى الطوب أو من الاخشاب أو من الحديد steel هنا كل المبنى يعتمد على هذه الحوائط (Bearing walls) فى تحمل الاحمال الرأسيه من أحمال ميته وأحمال حيه وكذلك وكذلك أيضا تتحمل هذه الحوائط الرأسيه (Bearing walls)الاحمال الافقيه من رياح وزلازل
أما النظام الاخر وهو ال Buiding frame system فهو عباره عن حوائط قص رأسيه بالاضافه الى أعمده وعلى أن تقوم الاعمده بتحمل الاحمال الرأسيه الميته والحيه وعلى أن تقوم حوائط القص بتحمل الاحمال الافقيه من رياح وزلازل بالاضافه طبعا الى الاحمال الرأسيه الواقعه على هذه الحوائط 
اذن مالفرق بين الاثنين أو النظاميين السابقيين ولماذا الاختلاف فى قيمة R وما هو النظام الاكثر أماننا والاقل خطوره من الاخر ؟؟؟ 
فى النظام الاول وهو Bearing wall تم الاعتماد كلية على الحوائط (لان أصلا المبنى كله عباره عن حوائط) فى مقاومة الاحمال الرأسيه والافقيه 
اذن اى خطأ او اى شدة زلزاليه أشد من الذى تم تصميم المبنى عليها سوف يعرضه لخطوره 
أما النظام الثانى وهوBuiding frame system تم الاعتماد على نظاميين فى مقاومة الاحمال أحدهما وهو الاعمده فى مقاومة الاحمال الرأسيه والثانى وهو حوائط القص فى مقاومة الاحمال الافقيه وكما أن وجود الاعمده يمكن أن يكون اطارات رأسيه وبالتالى يخفف ذلك من تأثير الزلازل 
اذن هذا النظام وهو Buiding frame system أكثر أماننا من النظام الاول وهوBearing wall وعلى ذلك تم تقليل قيمة R فى نظام ال Bearing wall حتى نزيد من قيمة قوة القص القاعدى وبالتالى نزيد من قطاعات حوائط القص 
ارجو أن تكون الصوره قد وضحت 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (9 أكتوبر 2012)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> *عندما قمت بتمثيل الحوائط فاستخدمت امر الرسم wall مع رسمها متقاطعة مع الshells و عرفتها ب pier لأظهار النتائج مرة واحدة و سؤالي هل احتاج الي تقسيمها في الأتجاه الأفقي ايضا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هل سنقوم بعمل احمال زلازل و رياح علي برنامج السيف؟ و معرفة تأثيرها علي البلاطة اعذر جهلي ببرنامج السيف و ارجو الا اكون اسئلتي سخيفة *
> جزيل الشكر علي صبر حضرتك معنا في الأسئلة الكثيرة


اولا لاشكر على واجب 
ثانيا بالنسبه لحوائط القص طبعا يتم تقسيمها رأسى عند نقط تقاطعها مع نقط البلاطه وافقى أيضا حتى نزيد من دقة النتائج 
بالنسبه لبرنامج السيف نحن نصدر له السقف من الايتابس مباشرة وعلى هذا السقف كل الاحمال الرأسيه الحيه والميته التى تم تعريفها فى برنامج الايتابس وعليه كل تأثيرات أحمال الزلازل والرياح المعرفه فى برنامج الايتابس وكل حالات التحميل اى أننا لاندخل اى شئ جديد سواء للقطاعات أو الاحمال فقط ندرس تأثير الزلازل والرياح على نقط التقاء الاعمده وحوائط القص بالسقف لان هذه النقط هى التى تولدت عندها قوى وعزوم فى الاتجاهات الثلاثه X,Y,Z وهذه القوى وهذه العزوم تولدت أصلا نتيجة حركة السقف الناتج من تأثير الزلازل وتعمل هذه القوى وهذه العزوم كقوى اضافيه تعمل على السقف مثلها مثل الاحمال الحيه والميته 
ولذلك لابد وأن ندرس أقصى حالات التحميل التى تتكون عندها أقصى قوى وأقصى عزوم تؤثر عند هذه ال joint وكما ذكرت سابقا أن ذلك يحدث عند السقف الذى يحدث عنده أقصى drift لذلك لابد من تحديد هذا السقف وتصديره من الايتابس وبالقطع لن يكون هذا السقف هو الدور الاخير والذى يحدث عنده اقصى ازاحه كما يعتقد الكثير منا 
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## akram_alsaidi (9 أكتوبر 2012)

جميل


----------



## ayelamayem77 (9 أكتوبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اولا اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه والفضل بعد الله عز وجل يرجع لهذا المنتدى الموقر والى الاساتذه الافاضل الكبار الذين تعلمنا على ايدهم والمهم الا نبخل على بعضا البعض بأى معلومه لان فى ذلك نهضة الامه ورفع مستوانا ومسايرتنا للنهضه العلميه والتى أتمنى أن تكون على أيدى شاب الثوره ان شاء الله
> ثانيا اعتقد الان أنك قد اقتنعت ببرنامج الايتابس بعدما كنت فى بداية مشاركاتك تعمل لنا الملفات على برنامج الساب2000 وكما اتضح أن برنامج الايتابس متخصص أكثر ويعطى نتائج نحتاجها مباشرة أفضل من برنامج الساب 2000 وهذا قطعا لايقلل من أهمية الساب 2000 لانه الام وأصل شجرة العيله فى شركة CSI وكما يمكن عمل البرج عليه أيضا ولكن برنامج الايتابس متخصص فى دراسة الابراج والمبانى العاليه تحت تأثير الرياح والزلازل لذلك نحن نحلل عليه الاعمده وحوائط القص لذلك ادعو كل الزملاء المهندسيين تعلم هذا البرنامج لانه يشبه الى حد كبير برنامج الساب2000
> ثالثا بالنسبه الى Ax= torsional application factors وما قمت أنت بعمله بحق هو ملف ممتاز واشكرك عليه لاننى شخصيا استفدت منه وسوف استفيد منه مستقبلا ان شاء الله
> ...



المهندس الفاضل أسامه 
عند حساب المعامل Ax كما تفضلت بالشرح نقوم بضربة بالقيمة المبدئية 5% و نضعها في خانة (override diaph. excen) لو كان قيمة Ax أكبر من 1 السؤال هنا القيمة المبدئية for diaphram exx is a ratio
و لكن عند عمل override diaph. excen يطلب البرنامج القيمة هنا absolute أي مقدار الازاحة المطلقة أرجو توضيح الامر و بارك اللة فيك علي ما تنفعنا بة من العلم و تقبل تحياتي


----------



## أسامه نواره (10 أكتوبر 2012)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> عليكم السلام و رحمةالله و بركاته
> انا ادخلت الأحمال بطريقة user defined و التي فيها لاتوجد ال options المتاحة مع اختيار كود معين وما فهمته من اخر مشاركات قرأتها انه يمكن لناالتعامل مع الكود الأوروبي لتقارب نتائجه مع الكود المصري و ان شاء الله اعيد متابعتي مرة اخري و ادخال الأحمال كما ذكرتم
> بالنسبة لوجود ادوار يختلف فيها الحمل الحي نقدر نعمل master story في الدور الي فيه تغييرات غير الماستر بتاع المتكرر لأنه لو عندك دور مثلا الحمل الحي فيه 600 هتدخله ازاي و تطبقه علي كل الأدوار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ معلش النقطة دي مش واضحة عندي كيف تم تعريفها في الload cases ?????


الكود المصرى للاحمال 2008 قام بنقل الانظمه المقاومة للزلازل من الكود الامريكى وكذلك قيم ال R=response modification factor وكذلك أنواع التربه أسفل المبنى تم تصنيفها حسب الكود الامريكى فقط الذى تم نقله من الكود الاوربى هو استنتاج قيمة قوة القص القاعدى ولكن لم يتم نقل هذه الجزئيه كامله كما هى بالكود الاوربى الموحد 2004 حيث تم نقل المنحنى الخاص بالمناطق الزلزاليه الصغيره وكذلك استخدام قيمة أكبر لR من الكود الامريكى هنا حدث تشويه للكود المصرى وأصبح يعطى نتائج لقوة الزلازل الاستاتيكيه أقل بكثير سواء للكود الاوربى أو للكود الامريكى
أما بالنسبه لاستخدام ال master story فى التعبير عن اختلاف الاحمال فى مجموعه من الادوار عن الادوار الاخرى فهذا جميل ولاتوجد فيه مشكله وهى احدى الوسائل الاضافيه التى تسهل العمل وتقلل الوقت المستخدم فى ادخال ال model على برنامج الايتابس ولكن المشكله ليست كذلك 
المشكله أن البرج أو المبنى به ادوار يكون فيها أحمال حيه عاليه أكبر من 500 كجم\م2وادوار اخرى بها أحمال حيه 200كجم\م2 فكان السؤال كيف يمكن التعبير عن ذلك لبرنامج الايتابس لكى يقوم بحساب قيمة قوة القص القاعدى الكليه حيث تعتمد هذه الحسابات على قيمة ونسبه من الاحمال الحيه فى كل دور؟؟؟؟
ارجو أن يكون الاستفسار قد وضح 
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## ayelamayem77 (10 أكتوبر 2012)

أرجو الرد علي سؤالي:
*المهندس الفاضل أسامه 
عند حساب المعامل Ax كما تفضلت بالشرح نقوم بضربة بالقيمة المبدئية 5% و نضعها في خانة (override diaph. excen) لو كان قيمة Ax أكبر من 1. 
السؤال هنا القيمة المبدئية 
(for diaphram exx is a ratio)
و لكن عند عمل **override diaph. excen يطلب البرنامج القيمة هنا absolute أي مقدار الازاحة المطلقة. أرجو توضيح الامر و بارك اللة فيك علي ما تنفعنا بة من العلم و تقبل تحياتي *


----------



## رائد الرعوي1 (10 أكتوبر 2012)

فكرة اكثر من رائعة لكن ياليت تكون بالكود الامريكي مع الشرح الحل يدوي وبالبرامج الهندسية


----------



## ayelamayem77 (10 أكتوبر 2012)

سؤال للمهندس الفاضل أسامة
عند أستخدام النظام الانشائي dual system و فرضا R=5 ثم تحققنا من قيمة مشاركة الاعمده في الدور الارضي و كانت 20% و هي أقل من 25% و كذلك الحوائط و كانت 80% و هي أكثر من 75%
أذن لابد من تعديل قيمة R
ما هي النسبة الواجب ضربها في R المفترضة في هذه الحالة؟؟
هل تعتمد علي حوائط القص فتقل بمقدار 75/85 فتصبح 4.41
أو تعتمد علي الاعمده فتقل بمقدار 20/25 فتصبح 4.0 
هل يسمح الكود الامريكي( ASCE-7-05) أو ubc-97 بالتخفيض لقيمة R بالنسبة و التناسب و أرجو الاشاره للبند الذي يسمح بالتخفيض
عفوا علي الاطالة و جزاء اللة خير الجزاء علي ما تقوم به من نشر علم لم نتعلمة في الجامعة


----------



## أسامه نواره (10 أكتوبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> حاولت عمل ملف المشروع بعد التعديل على برنامج السيف والذى تم استيراده من برنامج الاتوكاد والملفات على الروابط التالية:
> 1- ملف الDXF للسقف :
> Safe plan.rar
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
تم الاطلاع على الملف ولكن وجد الاتى:-
1- تم استخدام نسبة 50% من الاحمال الحيه فى حساب سهم الهبوط طويل الامد والمفروض أن يتم استخدام نسبة 25%
2- لابد من تعريف حالة ال Cracking analysis Options من قائمة Run كالاتى على حسب تسليح الشبكه العلويه والشبكه السفليه التى تم استخدامها فى البلاطه اللاكمريه كالاتى 





أو استخدام الطريقه التاليه على الرابط التالى

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t277354.html

جارى مراجعة ملفات الايتابس نظرا لوجود بعض المشاكل فى جهاز الكمبيوتر
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (10 أكتوبر 2012)

haf_hamza قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،
> الحمد لله مؤخرا توفرت لي نسخة من برنامج Etabs 9.4 وهو ما ممكني من الإطلاع على الملفات للإستفادة كما انني سعيد جدا أن أكون من المشاركين في هذا الموضوع الشيق لنستفيد من خبرات أساتذة المنتدى.
> شكر جزيلا أخ hema81 على مدنا دائما بالملفات محينة، وبعد الإطلاع على الملفات وفيما يخص الملفات الخاصة بالتصميم حسب الكود الأمريكي UBC97 لدي بعض الإستفسارات وأرجوا من الأستاذ أسامة ان يوجهنا في ذلك :
> - في البداية، تم اعتبار أن النضام الإنشائي هو dual system، واعتمدنا قيمة اولية لR فلماذا تغير النضام الإنشائي وأصبحت مشاركة الأعمدة اقل من 25 بالمائة ؟ والكور أصبح يتحمل كل القوى الزلزالية ؟
> ...


تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (10 أكتوبر 2012)

ayelamayem77[SIZE=5 قال:


> [/SIZE]]المهندس الفاضل أسامه
> عند حساب المعامل Ax كما تفضلت بالشرح نقوم بضربة بالقيمة المبدئية 5% و نضعها في خانة (override diaph. excen) لو كان قيمة Ax أكبر من 1 السؤال هنا القيمة المبدئية for diaphram exx is a ratio
> و لكن عند عمل override diaph. excen يطلب البرنامج القيمة هنا absolute أي مقدار الازاحة المطلقة أرجو توضيح الامر و بارك اللة فيك علي ما تنفعنا بة من العلم و تقبل تحياتي


اولا اشكرك مهندسayelamayem77 على مشاركتك معنا ونود المزيد من المشاركات 
ثانيا أنت محق فيما ذكرت فلابد وأن نضرب النسبه ِAx وذلك عندما تكون قيمتها أكبر من 1.00 فى النسبه 5% ثم يتم ضرب ذلك فى بعد المبنى العمودى على اتجاه الزلزال وعلى أن توضع القيمه النهائيه كبعد اى لو افترضنا أن قيمة Ax=1.25 اذن نسبة الترحيل = 1.25*0.05=0.0625 وعرض المبنى العمودى على اتجاه الزلزال =20m 
اذن قيمة الترحيل = 20 * 0.0625 =1.25 م هذا الرقم هو الذى يتم وضعه فى ال override ecc.
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## ayelamayem77 (10 أكتوبر 2012)

*أشكرك علي ردك يا بشمهندس أسامه 
و يا رب يجعل علمك الغزير في ميزان حسناتك و أن يحفظك من كل سوء و أن يرزقك حسن ثواب الاخره
تلميذك و اخوك في اللة أيمن أبو العمايم.
*


----------



## أسامه نواره (10 أكتوبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> *أشكرك علي ردك يا بشمهندس أسامه
> و يا رب يجعل علمك الغزير في ميزان حسناتك و أن يحفظك من كل سوء و أن يرزقك حسن ثواب الاخره
> تلميذك و اخوك في اللة أيمن أبو العمايم.
> *


اشكرك اخى العزيز على هذه الكلمات الطيبه وأن يعطيك الله مثلها وارجو مشاركتك دائما معنا
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## haf_hamza (11 أكتوبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> تقبل تحياتى
> 
> - بالنسبة لdrift، وحسب الكود ubc97، ينص على ضرب modifiers بمعامل 1.43 واقترح تخصيص موديل لdrift وموديل design.
> اعتقد أن ذلك فى دراسة الرياح وليس فى دراسة الزلازل وارجو توضيح هذه الفقره من الكود



جزاك الله خيرا أستاذ أسامة على كل التوضيحات، 

بالإطلاع مجددا على الفقرة 10.10.4.1 من الكود الأمريكي ACI (R10.10.4.1 تبين انها تخصص الرياح فقط 











> هذا الفرض السابق فى حالة استخدام نظام الbuilding frame system حيث المفروض الا تؤثر القوى الافقيه على الاعمده ولكن فى النهايه سوف تتأثر هذه الاعمده




أتفق معك في هذا، و هذا هو المعقول وانا أيضا اتعجب دائما كيف يمكن ان تكون الأعمدة موجودة وتتعرض للزلازل ولا تتحمل هذه الزلازل رغم اني أرى مباني في الشارقة شاهقة وأعمدتها صغيرة وهو ربما ما يؤكد استعمل هذا النظام حسب الكود. 

الكود حدد بعض الأنظمة الإنشائية ومنها نضام building frame system الذي ينص على وجوب تحمل الكور كل الأحمال الأفقية. والأعمدة تتحمل الأحمال العمودية فقط والكود قد تم اعتماده بعد عدة تجارب فلماذا مثلا لا نعتمد على ذلك ؟ 






أخ أسامة أرجوا ان تصبر علينا لكثرة الأسئلة والإستفسارات، فالحق أننا استفدنا كثيرا من هذه المناقشات.

بالنسبة لتظام building frame system وجدت مهندسين كل يعتمد طريقة للنظام الإنشائي : 

- هنالك من يقرر من البداية النظام الإنشائي، ثم يحدد R حسب الجدول المخصص لذلك ويصمم بعدها الكور والأعمدة ولا يلتفت أبد إلى مراجعة هذا النضام وأظن أن هذا خاطيء 

- هنالك من يحدد النضام الإنشائي، ثم يحدد R ولتصميم الكور يتم تصفير shear modifiers الخاص بالأعمدة وحينها يتحول كل الحمل الأفقي إلى الكور (shear walls).

- الطريقة التي نحدد بصدد تحليلها الأن، وأستسمحك أخ أسامة هنا في بعض التوضيحات، لو أن لنا اعمدة صغيرة مثلا 400 400x هل يمكن تحميلها قوة زلزالية خاصة ان stifness يعتبر ضعيفا جدا. 

نرجوا رأي الأستاذ أسامة في هذه الطرق والأمثل.


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (11 أكتوبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> مرفق ملف الايتاب الخاص بالمشروع بعد عمل التعديلات المطلوبة من م . اسامة الخاصة باحمال الزلازل على الرابط التالى :
> Final 3D MODEL EU-EG CODE.rar
> تقبلوا تحياتى .


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
حاولت تحميل الملف و قد اصبح غير متاح


تواجهني مشكلة مع النسخ الي برنامج ال word 2007 فعندما انسخ اي مشاركة مع وجود عدد من الصور خلالها تنسخ الصور كلها انها اول صورة في المشاركة بعدد الصور الموجودة ولا ينسخ اي صورة جديدة الا بعد قفل و فتح الملف هل لدي احد فكرة عن المشكلة؟


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (11 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
في المشاركة رقم 364 و بعد حساب قيمة ال tx ty من خلال شيت الأكسل و نتجت قيمة اكبر من 1.2t لجئنا لأخذ القيمة 1.2T 

بفرض ان القيم اقل من 1.2T و عندي قيمتين في ال X , Y ايهما اعتمد؟؟؟؟


----------



## hema81 (11 أكتوبر 2012)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
> حاولت تحميل الملف و قد اصبح غير متاح
> 
> 
> تواجهني مشكلة مع النسخ الي برنامج ال word 2007 فعندما انسخ اي مشاركة مع وجود عدد من الصور خلالها تنسخ الصور كلها انها اول صورة في المشاركة بعدد الصور الموجودة ولا ينسخ اي صورة جديدة الا بعد قفل و فتح الملف هل لدي احد فكرة عن المشكلة؟



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
تم حذف الملف لوجود بعض المشاكل فى ال local axis ولكن قمت برفعه بعد التعديل فى الصفحة رقم 41 فى موضوعنا او من خلال هذا الرابط مباشرة:
Final 3D MODEL EU-EG CODE.rar
وبالنسبة للمشكلة التى تواجهك فى نسخ المشاركات فالافضل هو اخذ المشاركة على شكل صورة ثم بعد ذلك يتم عمل insert لها داخل برنامج الword ويمكن عمل ذلك من print screen او استخدام البرنامج الموجود على الرابط التالى:
faststone capture.rar
حيث يتيح لك اختيار الجزء الذى تريده من الشاشة وعمل save له ك jpG وبعد ذلك يمكن كما قلت عمل INSERT للصور المأخوذة للمشاركات داخل برنامج ال WORD بكل سهوله .
تقبلى تحياتى.


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (11 أكتوبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> تم حذف الملف لوجود بعض المشاكل فى ال local axis ولكن قمت برفعه بعد التعديل فى الصفحة رقم 41 فى موضوعنا او من خلال هذا الرابط مباشرة:
> Final 3D MODEL EU-EG CODE.rar
> وبالنسبة للمشكلة التى تواجهك فى نسخ المشاركات فالافضل هو اخذ المشاركة على شكل صورة ثم بعد ذلك يتم عمل insert لها داخل برنامج الword ويمكن عمل ذلك من print screen او استخدام البرنامج الموجود على الرابط التالى:
> ...


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله جزاك الله كل خير جاري تحميل الملف و متابعة النقاش

نتمني ان يكون استاذنا اسامة بخير و لكما جزيل التقدير علي جهدكما الرائع


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (11 أكتوبر 2012)

تم تحميل ملف الأيتاب
Ec للحديد اليست المفروض بقيمة 2*10^8 طن \ م2 و بحثت عن قيمة بواسون للحديد اين اجدها في الكود ؟

الملف المرسل لايحتوي علي حالات التحميل ال 25 اعتقده ليس اخر ملف لما توصلنا اليه في المناقشات 
وافر شكري للتعاون و نشر العلم


----------



## hema81 (11 أكتوبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> تم الاطلاع على الملف ولكن وجد الاتى:-
> 1- تم استخدام نسبة 50% من الاحمال الحيه فى حساب سهم الهبوط طويل الامد والمفروض أن يتم استخدام نسبة 25%
> 2- لابد من تعريف حالة ال cracking analysis options من قائمة run كالاتى على حسب تسليح الشبكه العلويه والشبكه السفليه التى تم استخدامها فى البلاطه اللاكمريه كالاتى
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اشكرك استاذنا الفاضل على التوضيح ودائما تطل علينا بما هو جديد ومفيد ولحين انتهاء حضرتك من مراجعة الملفات كنت اود الاستفسار عن بعض الاشياء الخاصة ببرنامج السيف :
1- بالنسبة لعمل vertical offset لتسقيط بلاطات الحمامات و تحرير العزوم لاطراف هذه البلاطات :
يمكننى القيام بعمل هذة الخطوة ولكن سؤالى كيف يمكن تحرير العزوم على اطراف معينة فقط من البلاطة ( طرفين او ثلاثة اطراف) ؟
2- قمت حضرتك بتوضيح عمل حالات التحميل و load combination الخاصة بحسابات الdeflection ولكن السؤال كيف نقوم بعمل check deflection على البلاطات والكمرات وما هى القيم المسموح بها لكى نقارن 
بها حيث يعرض البرنامج مكان وقيمة اقصى ترخيم حدث بالبلاطات فهل نكتفى بالتشيك على هذة النقطة ام ماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
3- ارجو من حضرتك توضيح كيفية عمل check punch للبلاطة ؟
فى انتظار رد حضرتك وارجو تكون بخير وفى اتم الصحة والعافية .
تقبل تحياتى.


----------



## hema81 (11 أكتوبر 2012)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> تم تحميل ملف الأيتاب
> Ec للحديد اليست المفروض بقيمة 2*10^8 طن \ م2 و بحثت عن قيمة بواسون للحديد اين اجدها في الكود ؟
> 
> الملف المرسل لايحتوي علي حالات التحميل ال 25 اعتقده ليس اخر ملف لما توصلنا اليه في المناقشات
> وافر شكري للتعاون و نشر العلم



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
لم نقم بوضع حالات التحميل النهائية على الموديل حتى الان .
وبالطبع الملف المرسل ليس اخر ما توصلنا اليه والملفات الاخيرة موجودة بالصفحة رقم 47 وجارى مراجعتها من مهندس اسامة وبعدها سنقوم بادخال حالات التحميل لتحديد حالات التحميل القصوى وذلك لدراسة تاثير الزلازل على البلاطات بعد تصديرها على برنامج السيف ان شاء الله .
معاير المرونه للحديد : 2*10^7 طنِ/ م2 .
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (12 أكتوبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اشكرك استاذنا الفاضل على التوضيح ودائما تطل علينا بما هو جديد ومفيد ولحين انتهاء حضرتك من مراجعة الملفات كنت اود الاستفسار عن بعض الاشياء الخاصة ببرنامج السيف :
> 1- بالنسبة لعمل vertical offset لتسقيط بلاطات الحمامات و تحرير العزوم لاطراف هذه البلاطات :
> يمكننى القيام بعمل هذة الخطوة ولكن سؤالى كيف يمكن تحرير العزوم على اطراف معينة فقط من البلاطة ( طرفين او ثلاثة اطراف) ؟
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
بالنسبه للستفسارات الخاصه ببرنامج السيف 12 فتكون كالاتى :-
1- لتحرير العزوم لاى بلاطه من اى طرف يتم اختيار البلاطه كلها بالماوس أولا فتظهر البلاطه المختاره محاطه بخطوط خضراء منقطه على المحيط الخارجى نقوم بالضغط بالماوس بعد أن نقترب منه تماما ونركز عليه على الطرف أو الحد الاخضر المنقط الذى لانريد عمل له Release فيختفى اللون الاخضر المنفقط وهكذا لاى طرف من اطراف البلاطه ثم من قائمة Assigin >Slab Data> end releases... ثم نختار Rotation about slab edge(moment) هنا تم تحرير العزوم للبلاطه فى النواحى التى لم يتم اختياها بالماوس كالاتى 








فى الصوره السابقه تم تحرير عزوم البلاطه من ناحية اليميين ومن ناحية الاسفل 
ولكن هناك شئ مهم اذا كان حديد الشبكه فى البلاطه اللاكمريه وتفصيلته كالاتى 





فلايتم تحرير العزوم لان الحديد فى هذه مستمر فقط يتم عمل vertical offset
2- بالنسبه لسهم الهبوط سواء الانى أو طويل الامد فى برنامج السيف 12 يتم معرفته بالماوس على المناطق الاكثر هبوطا ولكن كما نوهت قبل ذلك فان اى حسابات فى برنامج السيف 12 nonlinear تكون غير دقيقه وعليه يكون حساب سهم الهبوط غير دقيق فى برنامج السيف 12 ويجب عدم الاعتماد عليه كما يلى 
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...64DQAQ&usg=AFQjCNH4bN6rxQxix2OerRxd9mWyEAuwrg
3- بالنسبه لل punch او اجهاد الاختراق فيمكن الحصول عليه بالضغط على F10 او من قائمة Display>show punching shear design واذا كانت النسبه أقل من 1 يكون امن safe واذا كانت النسبه أكبر من 1 يكون اجهاد الثقب unsafe
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## معمر السمومي (12 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## hema81 (12 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
استاذنا الفاضل مهندس / اسامة بذلك وبعد ما تقدم يكون برنامج السيف فقد اهم مميزاته وهوحساب الترخيم طويل الامد !!!!!!!
اذا ما الطريقة المناسبة لحساب الترخيم هل يتم الرجوع الى الطريقة التقريبية بتغير الset modifier للكمرات (0.35) وللبلاطات (0.25) والحصول على قيم الdeflection من الحالة ال working ؟؟؟. حاولت عمل ملف للحساب بهذة الطريقة وتم تغيير ال set modifier وحل الموديل وكانت النتائج متقاربة جدا ففى الحاله الاولى طبقا لحالات long def كانت max = 0.02m وبعد تعديل الموديفير والغاء حالات الترخيم طويل الامد كانت النتيجة max def= 0.0114m فما رأي حضرتك فى هذه النقطه واى الطرق تستخدمها فى حساباتك للترخيم حيث انه كما تعلم حضرتك بأن طريقة الحسابات اليدوية معقدة جدا فى هذا الموضوع .
فى انتظار رأى حضرتك 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## ayelamayem77 (13 أكتوبر 2012)

تصحيح لما أشرت في مشاركة حوائط القص:(مشاركه رقم 504)
هل تعتمد علي حوائط القص فتقل بمقدار 75/80 فتصبح 4.69
* في حالة أستخدام الكود الامريكي في التصميم و عند حساب (time piriod) يوجد أختيار (program calculate)
هذا الخيار يصحح قيمة t مباشره هل أنا محق
في النهاية و أرجو العذر علي الاطالة


----------



## ayelamayem77 (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*قوه الزلازال و وزن المنشأ*

*الاستاذ الفاضل: أسامة نواره

عند أدخال قوه الزلازال لكل دور بأستخدام user load و عند الحاجة لحساب وزن المنشأ المقاوم لعزوم الانقلاب

هل نستخدم الاحداثيات xcm&ycm او xccm&yccm حيث أنة في بعض الحالات يكون هناك أختلاف بينهم 
**


*
*xcm=center of mass in x direction

*
*ycm=center of mass in y direction

*
*xccm= c e n t e r s o f c u m u l a t i v e m a s s in x direction 

**
yccm= c e n t e r s o f c u m u l a t i v e m a s s in y direction 

و شكرا علي كل ما تقوم به من نشر للعلم
*​*

*


----------



## hema81 (13 أكتوبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> تصحيح لما أشرت في مشاركة حوائط القص:(مشاركه رقم 504)
> هل تعتمد علي حوائط القص فتقل بمقدار 75/80 فتصبح 4.69
> * في حالة أستخدام الكود الامريكي في التصميم و عند حساب (time piriod) يوجد أختيار (program calculate)
> هذا الخيار يصحح قيمة t مباشره هل أنا محق
> في النهاية و أرجو العذر علي الاطالة



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اشكرك اخى الكريم على مشاركتك الفعالة وعلى التدقيق الملحوظ والمستمر من اول مشاركة لك معنا فى هذا الموضوع من قبل فى طريقة ادخال التصحيح الخاص بالecc والان فى القيمة النهائية لحساب معامل الامان العكسى R ففى مناقشتنا السابقة فى تصحيح قيمة الR اتفقنا على انه عند تزيد نسبة المشاركة لحوائط القص عن النسبة المفروضة للنظام المقترح dual system وهى %75 تقل قيمة R بالنسبة والتناسب والعكس صحيح وحقيقة لم نقف عند هذة النقطة طويلا فمثلا من الحسابات نفترض اننا وصلنا الى ان نسبة مشاركة حوائط القص %80 بذلك هناك اقتراحان لحساب R :
1- اولا كما تفضلت حضرتك 4.69 =5 *( R= (75/80 .
2- او نقول بأن نسبة المشاركة المفروضة لحوائط القص وهى %75 قد زادت بنسبة %5 ووصلت الى %80 وعلية تقل قيمة R المفروضة بنفس النسبة وهى%5 ويكون حساب R كالتالى:
R= 5 - ( 5% * 5) = 4.75
اشكرك اخى الكريم على المداخلة وفى انتظار استاذنا الفاضل م/ اسامة للتعقيب على هذة النقطة وافادتنا بالرأى الصحيح ان شاء الله 
تقبل تحياتى .


----------



## ayelamayem77 (13 أكتوبر 2012)

عليكم السلام و رحمه اللة و بركاتة
شكرا أخي الكريم علي كلاماتك الرقيقة و أنة لشرف لي حقا أن أسعد بأخوتك و كم أنا سعيد بما تقومون بة من مجهود رائع في هذا المشروع لقد أستفدت كثيرا من مشاركاتك بارك اللة فيك و بارك اللة في أستاذنا الفاضل المهندس أسامة نواره لقد بذل مجهود كبير بمداخلاتة القيمة و تعليمة لنا 
لقد تابعت كثيرا ملفات فيديو تحاول شرح الايتاب أو الساب أو غيرها و للأسف لم تغوص في خبايا البرنامج حتي قام المهندس أسامة بالشرح الدقيق للبرنامج +خبايا التصميم و أريد أن اقول أن مايقوم بة المهندس أسامة لا يمكن الحصول علية الا أذا عمل المهندس في مكتب تصميم كبير فبارك اللة في هذا الرجل و أعانة علي فعل الخير دائما.


----------



## أسامه نواره (13 أكتوبر 2012)

haf_hamza قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا أستاذ أسامة على كل التوضيحات،
> بالإطلاع مجددا على الفقرة 10.10.4.1 من الكود الأمريكي ACI (R10.10.4.1 تبين انها تخصص الرياح فقط
> 
> 
> ...





[FONT=arial black قال:


> ayelamayem77[/FONT]]
> سؤال للمهندس الفاضل أسامة
> عند أستخدام النظام الانشائي dual system و فرضا R=5 ثم تحققنا من قيمة مشاركة الاعمده في الدور الارضي و كانت 20% و هي أقل من 25% و كذلك الحوائط و كانت 80% و هي أكثر من 75%
> أذن لابد من تعديل قيمة R
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مرفق فى الصوره التاليه الانظمه المختلفه لمقاومة الزلازل والرياح فى المنشات المختلفه وكذلك قيمة R المقابله لكل نظام فى الكود الامريكى upc97 ونحاول التفكير سويا ان شاء الله لتوضيح الفرق بين كل نظام ومتى نستخدم ومتى يفضل كل نظام عن الاخر 





وكذلك الصوره التاليه وهى للكود المريكى ASCE7-10



تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (13 أكتوبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> عليكم السلام و رحمه اللة و بركاتة
> شكرا أخي الكريم علي كلاماتك الرقيقة و أنة لشرف لي حقا أن أسعد بأخوتك و كم أنا سعيد بما تقومون بة من مجهود رائع في هذا المشروع لقد أستفدت كثيرا من مشاركاتك بارك اللة فيك و بارك اللة في أستاذنا الفاضل المهندس أسامة نواره لقد بذل مجهود كبير بمداخلاتة القيمة و تعليمة لنا
> لقد تابعت كثيرا ملفات فيديو تحاول شرح الايتاب أو الساب أو غيرها و للأسف لم تغوص في خبايا البرنامج حتي قام المهندس أسامة بالشرح الدقيق للبرنامج +خبايا التصميم و أريد أن اقول أن مايقوم بة المهندس أسامة لا يمكن الحصول علية الا أذا عمل المهندس في مكتب تصميم كبير فبارك اللة في هذا الرجل و أعانة علي فعل الخير دائما.


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولا اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه 
ثانيا السبب الرئيسى فى محاولة مساعدة الاخريين هو أنه عندما كنت فى بداية تخرجى سافرت مباشرة الى السعوديه للعمل فى مكتب تصميم ولكنى لم يكن لدى اى خبره وعانيت الامريين للاسف من زملائنا ذات الخبره فى نفس المكتب فى أن اكتسب واعرف منهم بعض المعلومات وبعض الخبره ولكن هيهات ولذلك لااحب أن ارى اى زميل أن يكون فى مثل موفقى على الاطلاق 
ثالثا هذا المنتدى له فضل كبير على ولذلك سوف احاول اذا سمح الوقت بذلك ان شاء الله ان اشرح برنامج الايتابس وكذلك برنامج السيف 12 معا فيديو لاننى أحس أن ذلك سوف يكون أفضل
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## ayelamayem77 (13 أكتوبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اولا اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه
> ثانيا السبب الرئيسى فى محاولة مساعدة الاخريين هو أنه عندما كنت فى بداية تخرجى سافرت مباشرة الى السعوديه للعمل فى مكتب تصميم ولكنى لم يكن لدى اى خبره وعانيت الامريين للاسف من زملائنا ذات الخبره فى نفس المكتب فى أن اكتسب واعرف منهم بعض المعلومات وبعض الخبره ولكن هيهات ولذلك لااحب أن ارى اى زميل أن يكون فى مثل موفقى على الاطلاق
> ثالثا هذا المنتدى له فضل كبير على ولذلك سوف احاول اذا سمح الوقت بذلك ان شاء الله ان اشرح برنامج الايتابس وكذلك برنامج السيف 12 معا فيديو لاننى أحس أن ذلك سوف يكون أفضل
> تقبل تحياتى


أخي الكريم المهندس أسامة
أنا أتابع مداخلاتك دائما في منتدي المهندسين العرب و في منتديات أخري و لكم أستفدت كثيرا منها و اريد أن اقول أن ما يميزك هو بحق علمك الغزير و صدق نيتك في الشرح 
فخلال متابعتي للاعمال المختلفة علي المتديات أجد ان المهندسين في شروحاتهم للبرامج الهندسية و خاصة الايتاب و السيف يشرحون القشور فقط و لا يغوصون في اعماق البرامج و لا أدري ما السبب و اري نوعا أخر من المهندسين أتاه اللة العلم و لكن للأسف يلجأ للاستعراض في شرح موضوع شأئك مثل الزلازل و لا ينهية فلا نستفيد شئ أكثر من أظهار جهلنا بة و لا حول و لا قوه الا باللة 
و قلة قليلة اتاها اللة العلم و لا تبخل بة و أري أنك منهم (و لا نزكي علي اللة أحد) فلكم أرجو من اللة أن يزيدك علما و أن يرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب


----------



## ayelamayem77 (14 أكتوبر 2012)

*شرح الانظمة الانشائية المقاومة للزلازل حسب asce-7-05&ibc-2006*

*تكمله لما أورده أستاذنا أسامة نواره في المشاركه 525:

 أضيف شرح الانظمة المقاومة للزلازل و هو مقتبس من المرجع التالي:

**Seismic and Wind Design of Concrete Buildings IBC 2006/ *
*ASCE 7-05 / ACI 318-05

**Seismic-Force-Resisting Systems

*​*Moment-Resisting Frame Systems*

*this is a structural system with
an essentially complete space frame providing support for gravity loads. Lateral forces
are resisted primarily by flexural action of the frame members. The entire space frame or
selected portions of the space frame may be designated as the seismic-force-resisting
system; the members of the seismic-force-resisting system must be designed and detailed
accordingly, based on the SDC.
For structures assigned to SDC A or B, an ordinary reinforced concrete moment frame is
permitted (IBC 1908.1.4). No special detailing of the frame members in accordance with
ACI 318 Chapter 21 is required for the effects of seismic forces. IBC 1908.1.1 and 1908.1.2, however, impose certain minimal detailing requirements, in addition to the
applicable requirements of ACI 318 Chapters 1 through 18, for beams and columns of
ordinary reinforced concrete moment frames that are part of the lateral-force-resisting
system of a building assigned to SDC B
Intermediate moment frames or special moment frames are to be utilized for structures
assigned to SDC C (IBC 1908.1.4). Intermediate moment frames are to be detailed in
accordance with ACI 21.12.
Special moment frames are required for structures assigned to SDC D, E, or F
(IBC 1908.1.4). The special design and detailing requirements in ACI 21.2 through 21.5
must be satisfied for special moment frames*

*Bearing Wall Systems*
*.
The bearing wall system depicted in Figure 1-13(b) is a structural system without an
essentially complete space frame that provides support for the gravity loads. Bearing
walls provide support for all or most of the gravity loads. Resistance to lateral forces is
provided by the same bearing walls acting as shear walls.
Ordinary reinforced concrete shear walls are permitted to be used in structures assigned
to SDC A and B. Ordinary reinforced concrete shear walls are walls conforming to the
requirements of ACI 318 Chapter 14 for ordinary reinforced concrete structural walls.
Note that ordinary plain and detailed plain concrete shear walls may also be used within
given limitations. Ordinary plain concrete shear walls are walls conforming to the
requirements of ACI Chapter 22 (IBC 1908.1.3). According to IBC 1908.1.3, detailed
plain concrete shear walls are walls conforming to the requirements for ordinary plain
concrete shear walls, which contain additional reinforcement per IBC 1910.1.14.
For structures assigned to SDC C, ordinary or special reinforced concrete shear walls are
to be utilized. Note that ordinary reinforced concrete shear walls constructed of precast
elements, if used in a building assigned to SDC C, must comply with the additional
requirements of ACI 21.13 for intermediate precast concrete structural walls, as modified
by IBC 1908.1.13. Special reinforced concrete shear walls are walls conforming to the
requirements of ACI 21.7 for special reinforced concrete structural walls or ACI 21.8 for
special precast structural walls.
Special reinforced concrete shear walls are required for structures with bearing wall
systems assigned to SDC D, E, or F (IBC 1908.1.4). In such cases, the height of the
building is limited to 160 ft (ASCE Table 12.2-1*



*Dual Systems*
*.
A dual system, which is depicted in Figure 1-13(c), is a structural system with the
following essential features:
1. An essentially complete space frame provides support for gravity loads.
2. Resistance to lateral forces is provided by moment-resisting frames capable of
resisting at least 25 percent of the design base shear and by shear walls
(ASCE 12.2.5.1).
3. The two subsystems (moment-resisting frames and shear walls) are designed to
resist the design base shear in proportion to their relative rigidities
(ASCE 12.2.5.1).
ASCE 7-05 separately recognizes dual systems in which the moment-resisting frame
consists of special moment frames and dual systems in which the moment-resisting frame
consists of intermediate moment frames.
For buildings assigned to SDC D, E, or F, a dual system with special moment frames and
special reinforced concrete shear walls can be utilized without any height limitations. A
dual system with an intermediate moment frame and special reinforced concrete shear
walls may also be used; however, in SDC D, a building is then limited in height to 160 ft
and in SDC E or F, the height limit is 100 ft.
For buildings assigned to SDC C, dual systems with special or intermediate moment
frames with special or ordinary reinforced concrete shear walls can be used without any
limitations.*

*The concept of the dual system loses its validity in buildings assigned to SDC A and B,
since it is questionable whether the moment frames, which are required to have only
ordinary detailing, can act as a back-up to the ordinary reinforced concrete shear walls
(the inelastic deformability of both systems are comparable). In areas of low seismicity,
utilizing a shear wall-frame interactive system is more logical. In this system, defined in
ASCE 12.2.5.10, the shear walls and frames resist the lateral forces in proportion to their
rigidities, considering interaction between the two subsystems at all levels. In addition,
the shear strength of the shear walls must be at least 75 percent of the design story shear
at each story. The frames of the shear wall-frame interactive system must be capable of
resisting at least 25 percent of the design story shear in every story*

*Building Frame Systems:*
*.
A building frame system is depicted in Figure 1-13(d). This a structural system with an
essentially complete space frame that supports the gravity loads. Resistance to lateral
forces is provided by shear walls. No interaction between the shear walls and the frames
is considered in the lateral load analysis; all of the lateral forces are allocated to the walls.
For structures assigned to SDC A or B, the following types of concrete shear walls may
be utilized without any limitations: ordinary plain, detailed plain, and Ordinary reinforced shear walls are allowed to be used in SDC C. However, ordinary
reinforced concrete shear walls constructed of precast elements must comply with the
additional requirements of ACI 21.13 for intermediate precast concrete structural walls,
as modified by IBC 1908.1.13.
Special reinforced concrete shear walls must be used in SDC D, E, or F. In such cases,
the building is limited in height to 160 ft, and the deformational compatibility
requirements in ASCE 12.12.4 must be satisfied. Although the walls are designed to carry
all of the seismic forces, the beam-column frames must be designed to resist the effects
caused by the lateral deflections, since they are connected to the walls at every level.
Members not designated to be part of the seismic-force-resisting system must be capable
of maintaining support of the gravity loads when subjected to the expected deformations
caused by the seismic forces.
Similar to dual systems, the concept of the building frame system loses its appeal for
structures assigned to SDC A or B, since there is little to be gained from assigning the
entire lateral resistance to the shear walls in the absence of any special detailing
requirements for the frames. As noted above, a shear wall-frame interactive system may
be more practical and economical in such cases.*

*Cantilevered Column Systems*
*.
Cantilevered column systems are defined in ASCE 11.2 as seismic-force-resisting
systems in which lateral forces are resisted entirely by columns acting as cantilevers from
the base These structures have little redundancy and overstrength, and inelastic behavior
is concentrated at their bases. As a result, they have substantially less energy dissipation
capacity than other systems*


*Undefined Structural Systems*
*.
Undefined structural systems are any systems not listed in ASCE Table 12.2-1. The
coefficients R, Ωo , and Cd are to be substantiated based on approved cyclic test data
and analysis (ASCE 12.2.1*

​


----------



## hema81 (14 أكتوبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اشكرك اخى الكريم على مشاركتك الفعالة وعلى التدقيق الملحوظ والمستمر من اول مشاركة لك معنا فى هذا الموضوع من قبل فى طريقة ادخال التصحيح الخاص بالecc والان فى القيمة النهائية لحساب معامل الامان العكسى r ففى مناقشتنا السابقة فى تصحيح قيمة الr اتفقنا على انه عند تزيد نسبة المشاركة لحوائط القص عن النسبة المفروضة للنظام المقترح dual system وهى %75 تقل قيمة r بالنسبة والتناسب والعكس صحيح وحقيقة لم نقف عند هذة النقطة طويلا فمثلا من الحسابات نفترض اننا وصلنا الى ان نسبة مشاركة حوائط القص %80 بذلك هناك اقتراحان لحساب r :
> 1- اولا كما تفضلت حضرتك 4.69 =5 *( r= (75/80 .
> 2- او نقول بأن نسبة المشاركة المفروضة لحوائط القص وهى %75 قد زادت بنسبة %5 ووصلت الى %80 وعلية تقل قيمة r المفروضة بنفس النسبة وهى%5 ويكون حساب r كالتالى:
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
ولحين رد استاذنا م.اسامة وبجانب ما ورد فى المشاركة المرفقه هل بعد التحقق من قيمة r والتى فرضنا انها تساوى 5 للنظام الثنائى فى الكود المصرى والذى نفرض فية نسبة مشاركة لحوائط القص تساوى %75 ووجدنا انه قد زاد الاعتماد على حوائط القص فى مقاومة القوى الافقية يمكن القول فى هذة الحاله اننا انتقلنا الى نظام انشائى اخر وهو نظام الحوائط الحاملة وطبقا للكود نأخذ قيمة r المقابلة لهذا النظام وهى 4.5 !!!!!!!!!!
اراى ان موضوع الانظمة الانشائية على قدر كبير من الاهمية ويعتبر هو لب الموضوع فى الدراسة الزلازلية للمنشاءات ويجب اعطاءة القدر الكافى من الدراسة حتى ندرك جميعا كيفية التعامل مع هذة الانظمة .
فى انتظار رد اساتذنا الفاضل م . اسامة نوارة 
تقبلوا تحياتى.


----------



## أسامه نواره (14 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الى أن نجمع بعض الاراء والافكار المختلفه اليكم قيمة R =response modification factor فى الكود السورى ومن وجهت نظرى الكود السورى أكثر واقعيه من الكود المصرى للاحمال 2008 المشوه لاحمال الزلازل 



تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (14 أكتوبر 2012)

كل الشكر والتقدير والاحترام للمهندس اسامة استاذى لما يفعلة ف خدمة المهندسين العرب ف جميع البلدان العربية 

وانا كنت فى مشروع فى المملكة فى منطقة ليس بها اى اتصال بالعالم المحيط ولكن انا عدت اليوم الى الرياض مرةاخرى واثناء الفراغ الطويل فى هذة البلد قمت بتسجيل حلقات شرح سيف لبلاطة هوردى وقمت بتنزيلها على المنتدى وسقوم بالمراجعة مرة اخرى على ما كنا بدانا فية 

اشكرك يا بشمهندس اسامة والشكر للزميل المهندس ابراهيم


----------



## ayelamayem77 (14 أكتوبر 2012)

المهددس الفاضل أسامة نوارة
المرجع السابق في المشاركة رقم 528 المتعلق بالتصميم بالكود الامريكي و عند أختيار النظام التالي(shear wall-frame interactive system)
و الذي يشترط الاتي
1 shear wall and frame resist the lateral forces in portion to their rigidities
2-the shear wall must have 75% of the total base shear
3-the frames of the shear wall-frame interactive system must resist at least 25% of the total base shear
و هذا النظام يوافق نظام dual system في الكود المصري حيث أن الdual system في الكود الامريكي asce7-05 لا يشترط حصول حوائط القص علي نسبة 75% من أجمالي قوة القص للمبني و لتطبيق ما سبق اقترح ما يلي:Three structural models for the building to be developed

first model cosists of the entire building and to be analyzed with the code value for R related to the *Seismic-Force-Resisting System assumed
after running the model we can get the total base shear from summary report of etabs

the second model shall be cosisted of the frame element (frame&columns only shear wall should be removed
and the second model shall be subjected to 25% of total sesimic base shear obtained from the first model 
.
third model shall be consistsed of the entire building and to be subjected to 75% of total base shear obtained from first model but in this case the model shall be modified to allow the shear walls to take the total of base shear(75% of base shear in first model

the first model shall be subjected to all load combinations inclouding vertical loads and seismic and wind loads

while the second and third model shall be subjected to load combination inclouding seismic and vertical loads only

then shear walls to be designed from the maximum straining actions from 1st and 3rd model
while columns and slabs should be designed from maximumn straining action from 1st and 2nd model
foundation to be designed from the maximum straining actions from the three models
.
في هذه الحالة تم تطبيق أشتراطات الكود و أقوال أن هذا هو مجرد أقتراح قابل للتعديل أو الالغاء في أنتظار رد المهندس الفاضل أسامة نوارة *​


----------



## أسامه نواره (14 أكتوبر 2012)

darkmetal1001 قال:


> كل الشكر والتقدير والاحترام للمهندس اسامة استاذى لما يفعلة ف خدمة المهندسين العرب ف جميع البلدان العربية
> وانا كنت فى مشروع فى المملكة فى منطقة ليس بها اى اتصال بالعالم المحيط ولكن انا عدت اليوم الى الرياض مرةاخرى واثناء الفراغ الطويل فى هذة البلد قمت بتسجيل حلقات شرح سيف لبلاطة هوردى وقمت بتنزيلها على المنتدى وسقوم بالمراجعة مرة اخرى على ما كنا بدانا فية
> اشكرك يا بشمهندس اسامة والشكر للزميل المهندس ابراهيم


اولا اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه 
وحمد الله على السلامه ومبروك البدء فى تسجيل شرح الفيديو لبرنامج السيف12 جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله ولكن خلى بالك لن تكون نتائج تحليل البلاطه الهوردى (من أعصاب وكمرات مخفيه هوردى Hidden beam)على برنامج السيف 12 وخصوصا اذا تم تعريف البلاطه فى برنامج السيف كبلاطه هوردى كما فى برنامج السيف لانه يتعامل مع البلاطه الهوردى وكأنها بلاطه لاكمريه Flat slab اى يقوم بتوزيع الاحمال فى اربع اتجاهات حتى وان تم تعريفها على أنها بلاطه ذات اتجاه واحد لن يكون الحل عندئذ مثل الحل اليدوى وأفضل طريقه لحل البلاطه الهوردى لتكون النتائج مثل الحل اليدوى وخصوصا للكمرات المخفيه الهوردى hidden beam وكذلك نتائج تحليل الاعصاب هو العملاق برنامج الايتابس
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (15 أكتوبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> المهددس الفاضل أسامة نوارة
> المرجع السابق في المشاركة رقم 528 المتعلق بالتصميم بالكود الامريكي و عند أختيار النظام التالي(shear wall-frame interactive system)
> و الذي يشترط الاتي
> 1 shear wall and frame resist the lateral forces in portion to their rigidities
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الاخ الكريم / مهندس ايمن اولا دا كلام جميل ولكن كانت لى بعض الاشياء التى اود ان اطرحها عليك وارجوك ان تصحح لى :
- اولا نحن فيما قمنا به خلال المشروع اننا فرضنا نظام معين وهو النظام الثنائى وطبقا للكود المصرى R=5 وان حوائط القص تتحمل %75 من الاحمال الجانبية و الاعمدة (FRAMES ) تتحمل %25 من الاحمال الجانبية واردنا التحقق من هذا الفرض بايجاد قيمة R ومقارنتها بالقيمة المفروضة وعلى قدر فهمى للموضوع نكون بذلك قد وصلنا من خلال هذة القيمة المحسوبة الى اما صح الفرض (النظام الثنائى ) او الانتقال الى نظام اخر بقيمة اخرى الى R . 
- بالنسبة الى ماقمت حضرتك بطرحه ولا اعلم اذا كان هذا اجتهاد شخصى ام انه منصوص عليه بالكود UBC لانى حقيقة غير مطلع على هذا الكود بالقدر الكافى . فأود ان اقول انك هنا تريد ان تحقق النظام الذى فرضته وهو النظام الثنائى من خلال تصميم العناصر المقاومة للاحمال الجانبية كلا على قدر النسبة التى من المفروض ان يتحملها ( حوائط القص %75 والفريم %25) اوبمعنى اخر الوصول الى قطاعات خرسانية تحقق الجسأة المطلوبة لتمكن العنصر من تحمل النسبة المطلوب منه ان يتحملها .shear wall and frame resist the lateral forces in portion to their rigidities
ارجو ان تصحح لى اذا كان هذا هو المطلوب ام شي اخر ؟؟؟
وما اود الاستفسار عنه هو :
1- حضرتك قولت انه فى الموديل 2 يتم حذف حوائط القص ( *only shear wall should be removed)* ارجو توضيح المقصود من هذة العبارة هل تقصد ازالتها من الموديل ام تعديل Modifiers الخاصة بها لجعلها لا تشارك فى مقاومة الاحمال الجانبية ؟
2- كيف يمكن تطبيق %25 فقط من قوة القص المحسوبة فى الموديل الاول على الموديل الثانى وبالمثل %75 فقط على الموديل الثالث ارجو توضيح طريقة ادخال هذة النسب فى الحالتين السابقتين ؟ 
وللحديث بقية .
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## ayelamayem77 (15 أكتوبر 2012)

عليكم السلام و رحمه اللة
الاخ الكريم المهندس *hema81*
رد علي السؤال الاول
أذا تحقق بعد حل الموديل و كانت نسبة مشاركه حوائط القص 75% و نسبة الاعمده 25% أذا لا داعي لما زكرتة في الاقتراح و لكن أعتقد أنها حالة نادره الحدوث و أنا أريد أن لا أنتقل الي نظام أنشائي أخر بل أريد تطبيق نفش شروط النظام الذي فرضتة حيث أن نظام building frame system غير مجدي من حيث التكلفة في المنطقة منخفضة الزلازل (SDC-A&SDC-B) و أن كان لة أستخدام خاص ذكرتة علي قدر علمي في نهاية المشاركه
رد علي السؤال الثاني:
أحب أن اقول أن ماذكرتة هو خاص بالكود المريكي ASCE-7-05
و النظام الذي أقترحتة هو نظام shear wall-frame interactive system و هو النظام الثنائي في الكود المصري نفس الشروط
والمقصود بالفقره:shear wall and frame resist the lateral forces in portion to their rigidities
أن كل عضو من العناصر الانشائية المقاومه للزلازل (حوائط القص و الفريم) يتحمل جزء من الزلازل حسب جسائتة و لهذا تم عمل نموزج كامل شامل كل المبني و هو النموزج الاول ولكن الكود الامريكي يشترط أن الفريم يتحمل 25% من أحمال الزلازل + الاوزان الرأسية كاملة و هنا تم عمل النموذج رقم 2 حيث يتم عمل DELETE للحوائط القص كاملة و عمل SAVEAS للموديل بأسم أخر و يبقي السؤال كيف يمكن تطبيق 25% من حمل الزلازل علي الموديل الثاني الامر يسيط يمكن الحصول من الموديل الاول علي قيمه القوي الافقية عند كل دور من SUMMARY REPORT ثم نضرب كل قيمه *0.25
و لابد أيضا من الحصول من الموديل الاول علي 
CENTER OF MASS FOR EVERY STORY-XCCM&YCCM
حيث هو مكان الفعلي لتأثير القوي
اذن قد حصلنا علي 25% من قوه الزلازل + مكان التأثير الفعلي
في الموديل الثاني نعرف حالات الزلازل كما هي في الموديل الاول و لكن في AUTO LATERAL LOAD نختار 
USER LOADS -MODIFY LATERAL LOAD-USER SPICIFIED APPLICATION POINT
ثم ندخل كل قوه عند كل دور و أحداثيلت هذه القوي من ماسبق. هنا عند التصميم للفريم نكون علي يقين من تصميمه لحمل كل الاحمال الرأسية+25% من الزلازل علي الاقل
أما بالنسبة للموديل الثالث فيمكن حساب 75% من قوي الزلازل و تطبيقها كما سبق و لكن لابد من جعل الاعمده في هذه الحالة لا تحمل أي قوي أفقية و كذلك البلاطات و يمكن تطبيق ما قالة أستاذنا أسامه نواره في هذه الحالة عند أختيار الBUILDING FRAME SYSTEM
حيث أن الشرط الثالت أنه لابد من تحمل حوائط القص 75% من حمل الزلازل أي أنة يمكن القول بان الموديل الثالث هو BUILDING FRAME SYSTEM و لكن بنسبة 75% من قوي القص

و في النهاية أحب أن اوضح علي قدر علمي أنه في النظام الانشائي الذي نحاول نطبيقة أشترط الكود مجموعة من البنود فنحن نقوم بتطبيقها لاستخدام قيمة معامل الممطولية كما هي من الجداول و لا نتجة لنظام أخر
و يبقي شيئ هام النظام الانشائي BUILDING FRAME SYSTEM له أستخدام هام حتي و في المناطق الزلزالية الضعيفة و هي في حالة المعماري عندما يقوم بتغير الاعمده ؟؟؟؟
عندما عملت في بداية تخرجي بمشروع سان أستفانو بالاسكندرية كنت الاحظ ان الاعمده تكون في موضع معين في سقف ما ثم عند دراسة السقف الذي يلية كانت تترحل من مكانها أفقيا أو رأسيا بقدار يصل في بعض الاحيان الي 50سم و هنل كان المصمم يعمل تفصيلة معينة لاتصال الاعمده في هذه الحالة و يوجد أعمده كانت تدور 90 درجه حول محورها و كانت هناك تفاصيل أنشائية تمنع عدم أتصال الاعمده في هذه الحالة و لكن الاكوار كانت ثابتة أذن تظهر فائده الBUILDING FRAME SYSTEM في هذه الحالة .و اللة أعلم و أحب أن اقول أنا في انتظار رد أستاذنا الفاضل أسامة نواره علي ما ذكرتة فقد يحتمل جزء من الخطأ أو الخطأ كلة. 
و السلام عليكم و رحمة اللة


----------



## hema81 (15 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الاخ المهندس / ايمن 
ولحين رد استاذنا الفاضل م.اسامة بذلك اعتقد ان ما فهمته صحيح من حيث انك تريد بذلك تطويع النظام للعمل طبقا للفرضيات الخاصة بة والمعاملات الموجودة بالكود من خلال تصميم القطاعات سواء للاعمدة و حوائط القص والوصول للقطاعات التى تتحمل القوى المتولدة عليها طبقا لهذة الفروض .
ولكن بالنسبة للموديل الثالث ارجو توضيح كيفية الغاء مساهمة الاعمدة والبلاطات فى تحمل القوى الجانبية وهل تقصد بما قاله م. اسامة فى هذة الجزئية من ثمثيل الاعمدة والبلاطات ك plate elements ؟؟؟؟؟
ارجو التوضيح للمزيد من المناقشة .
وللحديث بقية .
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## ayelamayem77 (15 أكتوبر 2012)

عليكم السلام و رحمة اللة و بركاتة 
أخي *hema81*

تكمن فكره جعل حوائط القص تحمل كل الزلازل في 

1 الغاء نصيب الاعمده في حمل القوي الافقية و ذلك من خلال التالي
تعديل معامل القص لقطاعات الاعمده و جعلة قريب من الصفر 0.001 مثلا 
define---frame section----set modifiers------shear area in 2 direction-----0.001
define---frame section----set modifiers------shear area in 3 direction-----0.001
و فد أشار الي هذه الفقره المهندس محمود الصقار جزاه اللة خيرا في أحد مداخلاتة

2 الغاء تأثير البلاطات من حساب مركز الجساءه حيث لا نريد هذة البلاطات في أخذ جزء من حمل الزلازل وقد أثار هذه النقطه أستاذنا المهندس أسامه نواره و ذلك بتحويل قطاع البلاطه الي plate
مع جعل التالي
bending m11 & bending m22 لقطاع البلاطة = صفر
أو تحويل قطاع البلاطه الي membrane و الحالتان يؤديان الي خروج البلاطات من حسابات الزلازل
و لخروج قطاعات الاعمده و الكمرات كذلك من جساب مركز الجساءه و ذلك لأعطاء حل أكثر دقة فقد أشار أستاذنا المهندس أسامه بتحويلها الي plate و قد تفضل بأعطاء مثال لهذه الحالة علي هذا المنتدي
أرجو ان تكون الفكره قد وضحت أخي *hema81*
و السلام عليكم و رحمة اللة


----------



## hema81 (15 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اشكرك اخى العزيز مهندس / ايمن على الرد وبذلك تكون قد وضحت الصورة كامله بالنسبة لمقترحك فى التصميم والحفاظ على النظام الانشائى المفترض فى بداية التصميم طبقا لمعاملات الكود .
ولكن لو افتراضنا اننا سنطبق ذلك طبقا للكود المصرى الا تتفق معى فى ان هذة الطريقة مبنية على وضوح نسب المشاركة لحوائط القص والفريم فى مقاومة الزلازل فى هذا النظام ولكن ماذا سيكون الحال بالنسبة للانظمة الاخرى اتكلم عن الانظمة الموجودة بالمناطق الاولى omrf (ضعيفة الشدة الزلازلية ) والمناطق الرابعة والخامسة smrf ( العالية الشدة الزلازلية )والتى لا توجد عنها اى فكرة بالكود المصرى ( لدى على الاقل) عن نسب مشاركة حوائط القص والفريم فى مقاومة الاحمال الجانبية على عكس الكود السورى والذى تفضل مشكورا م. اسامة برفع الجزئية من الكود السورى الخاصة بهذا الموضوع والتى تظهر فيها نسب المشاركة واضحة لكل من الفريم وبالتالى نسب حوائط القص .فماذا ستكون الفرضيات الخاصة بهذة الانظمة والتى سنسعى لتحقيقها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟.
عموما ننتظر رد استاذنا الفاضل مهندس اسامة فى هذا الموضوع وليس لى اى تحفظ على هذا الاسلوب فى التصميم سوى الاتى:
1-اتحفظ على الجزئية الخاصة بحذف حوائط القص لعمل الموديل الثانى وارى اذا كنا سنتبع هذة الطريقة استبدال ذلك بتمثيلها ك plate elements لانه الاقرب الى تمثيل الحقيقة فى هذة الحالة.
2-اننا بذلك سنكون مقيدين بالقوى الموجودة والتى سنصمم عليها القطاعات المطلوبة لتحقيق هذا النظام والتى اخشى ربما من ان تقودنا الى تصميم غير اقتصادى !!!!!!!!
اشكرك على هذة المناقشة وفى انتظار المزيد من المشاركات الفعاله لاثراء الموضوع .
وفى انتظار رد م. اسامة 
تقبل تحياتى.


----------



## ayelamayem77 (15 أكتوبر 2012)

أخي الكريم *hema81*
بالنسبة للكود المصري في الزلازل أنا غير ملم بة مع الاسف
بالنسبة لتحفظك علي حذف حوائط القص من الموديل الثاني فعلي قدر علمي أن كل من النظام الانشائي shear wall-frame interactive system هو مخصص للمناطق الزلازالية الضعيفة sdc a&sdc b و DUAL SYSTEM *لابد من تحمل الاعمده دون حوائط القص لكامل القوي الراسية + 25% من الزلازل* فأذا لم نحذف حوائط القص و تم تحويلها من 
SHELL TO PLATE
كيف سنجعل ردود أفعال حوائط القص تحت تاثير القوي الرأسية صفر في برنامج الايتابس في هذه الحالة أرجو التوضيح 
و في النهاية كلنا ننتظر المهندس أسامة للرد و الافاده لهذا الموضوع 
و السلام عليكم و رحمة اللة


----------



## أسامه نواره (16 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزيل الشكر للمهندس ابراهيم والمهندس أيمن وكذلك للمهندس haf-hamza على مايقدمون لنا من معلومات قيمة ومناقشات جميله وممتازه نرجو منهم المزيد 
واقدم لهم تعريف نظام ال Dual system فى الكود الامريكى upc97 وارجو منهم مزيد من المناقشات حول هذا التعريف 
واذا لم نستطع تحقيق شروط وتعريف هذا النظام Dual system كما فى حالتنا وجدنا أن نسبة مشاركة حوائط القص وصلت عند الاساسات الى 80% من قيمة قوة القص القاعدى وكذلك 20% من قيمة قوة القص القاعدى للاطارات فماذا نفعل؟؟؟؟ 





تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## ayelamayem77 (16 أكتوبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزيل الشكر للمهندس ابراهيم والمهندس أيمن وكذلك للمهندس haf-hamza على مايقدمون لنا من معلومات قيمة ومناقشات جميله وممتازه نرجو منهم المزيد
> واقدم لهم تعريف نظام ال dual system فى الكود الامريكى upc97 وارجو منهم مزيد من المناقشات حول هذا التعريف
> واذا لم نستطع تحقيق شروط وتعريف هذا النظام dual system كما فى حالتنا وجدنا أن نسبة مشاركة حوائط القص وصلت عند الاساسات الى 80% من قيمة قوة القص القاعدى وكذلك 20% من قيمة قوة القص القاعدى للاطارات فماذا نفعل؟؟؟؟





أسامه نواره قال:


> تقبلوا تحياتى




عليكم السلام و رحمة اللة و بركاتة
المهندس الفاضل أسامة شكرا علي كلامك الطيب
النظام الانشائي الdual system حسب الكود الامريكي يشترط مجموعة من الشروط و اذا نظرنا الي الشرط رقم 3 في مداخلة المهندس أسامة نجد أن المطلوب هو تحمل كل من حوائط القص و الفريم قوه الزلازل معن حسب جساءه حوائط القص و الفريم و هو مايؤدي الي جعل نسبة مشاركه حوائط القص كما في المشروع الذي يتم دراستة الي 80% والفريم الي 20% و ممكن نجد في مشروع أخر نسبة حوائط القص 85% و الفريم 15% مثلا 
أذن عند تمثيل المنشأ بموديل كامل شامل كل الحوائط و الفريم فقد حققنا الشرط الثالث من التعريف يبقي تحقيق الشرط الاول و الثاني و هي شروط اضافية لتطبيق قيمة المعامل R و أعتماد النظام الانشائي الdual system و هي أن الفريم متمثل في السقف+الاعمده يستطيع منفصلا أن يحمل كل الاحمال الرأسية (الشرط الاول من تعريف الdual system)
بالاضافة الي قدره الفريم علي تحمل 25% من قيمة قوي القص القاعدي الكلية علي الاقل(الشرط الثاني)
أذا ملخص ما سبق يمكن القول بما يلي
عند تعرض النظام الثنائي الي زلزال لابد من تصميم الاعضاء المختلفة لتحمل قوي الزلزال حسب جساءه كل عضو بشرط أن الاعمده+السقف تستطيع منفرده أن تحمل كل الاحمال الرأسية+25% من قوي القص القاعدي الكلية علي الاقل.
و لتحقيق ذلك يمكن تطبيق ما قلتة في المشاركه 535&532 ولكن بدون عمل الموديل الثالث حيث لا يشترط النظام الثنائي في الكود الامريكي علي أن حوائط القص تصمم علي تحمل 75% من قوي القص القاعدي علي الاقل. و أحب أن أقول أن هذه المشاركة تعتمد علي فهمي لتعريف النظام الثنائي حسب الكود الامريكي و قد تحتمل الخطأ و في النهاية ننتظر مساهمة الاعضاء أصحاب الخبره و خاصة رأي أستاذنا أسامة نواره 
و السلام عليكم و رحمه اللة
أخوكم في اللة أيمن


----------



## haf_hamza (16 أكتوبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزيل الشكر للمهندس ابراهيم والمهندس أيمن وكذلك للمهندس haf-hamza على مايقدمون لنا من معلومات قيمة ومناقشات جميله وممتازه نرجو منهم المزيد
> واقدم لهم تعريف نظام ال Dual system فى الكود الامريكى upc97 وارجو منهم مزيد من المناقشات حول هذا التعريف
> واذا لم نستطع تحقيق شروط وتعريف هذا النظام Dual system كما فى حالتنا وجدنا أن نسبة مشاركة حوائط القص وصلت عند الاساسات الى 80% من قيمة قوة القص القاعدى وكذلك 20% من قيمة قوة القص القاعدى للاطارات فماذا نفعل؟؟؟؟
> ...



بداية جزيل الشكر لك أستاذنا أسامة لتواضعك وصبرك علينا في الرد على اسئلتنا المتكررة. 

في الحقيقة انا اميل نوعا ما لما ذكره الأخ *ayelamayem77* ، فيما يخص dual system، فلو فرضنا R في الأول حسب هذا النظام، فلا بد ان نتحكم في Modifiers لنجعل البناية كما نريدها أن تتفاعل مع الزلزال. هذا من ناحية، 

أما من ناحية ثانية والذي أراه نوعا معقولا هو يجب ان يحدد المهندس أولا النضام الإنشائي الأقرب للرد الطبيعي لهذه البناية وحسب المنطقة الزلزالية. ومن بعدها يحدد النضام ولا بد من الإلتزام به، ولكن كيف ربما يجب تغيير بعض modifiers للحوائط او الأعمدة. 

أوأذكر بعض الحالات التي تستوجب تغيير هذه الخاصيات modifiers : 

1. في منطقة زلزالية 1 أو 2، ليس اقتصاديا أوعمليا أن أستعمل dual system، خاصة في البنايات المتوسطة الإرتفاع. وهنا الأفضل استعمال Building Frame فحينها يجب تحميل الأعمدة على gravity فقط 

2. في منطقة زلزالية 3 او 4: حصل ان وجدت ان مساهمة الحوائط اكثر من 75 بالمائة وارتفاع البناية يفوق المسموح به، يعني building frame ممنوع استعمالها فهنا يجب إلغاء مقاموة بعض الجدارن للزلزال وذلك لا يكون إلا عبر shear modifiers

ارجوا ان أكون احسن ايصال الفكرة


----------



## hema81 (16 أكتوبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزيل الشكر للمهندس ابراهيم والمهندس أيمن وكذلك للمهندس haf-hamza على مايقدمون لنا من معلومات قيمة ومناقشات جميله وممتازه نرجو منهم المزيد
> واقدم لهم تعريف نظام ال dual system فى الكود الامريكى upc97 وارجو منهم مزيد من المناقشات حول هذا التعريف
> واذا لم نستطع تحقيق شروط وتعريف هذا النظام dual system كما فى حالتنا وجدنا أن نسبة مشاركة حوائط القص وصلت عند الاساسات الى 80% من قيمة قوة القص القاعدى وكذلك 20% من قيمة قوة القص القاعدى للاطارات فماذا نفعل؟؟؟؟
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اشكر حضرتك جدا على كلماتك الطيبة وعلى المتابعة والتشجيع الدائم للمبتدئين امثالى .
وللمزيد من النقاش حول ما اثرته حضرتك من تعريف للdual system واما اثاره زميلنا الفاضل م .ايمن من خصائص هذا النظام ومحاولة تحقيقه فى الطبيعه بكل شروطه والتى اصبحت واضحة لنا مماسبق من تعريفات .
ولكن المشكلة الان هى هل يمكننا فعلا تحقيق هذا النظام الذى قمنا بفرضة بكل شروطه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اعتقد انه فى بعض الحالات النادرة قد يصادف احدا منا بأن نسب المشاركة لحوائط القص والاطارات كما ورد لنا فى الكود وحينها لاتوجد مشكلة ولكن ننظر لحاله مثل المشروع الذى بين ايدينا .
حاولت تطبيق ما قاله اخونا م ايمن خطوة بخطوة للوقف على مدى تطبيق هذة الطريقة فى التصميم ويساعدنا على ذلك الامكانيات الرهيبه لبرنامج الايتاب فالموديل الاول موجود والحمد لله وبحذف حوائط القص وادخال %25 من الاحمال الجانبية على الموديل الثانى وعمل run للموديل واظهار ردود الافعال للاحمال الرأسية فقط على الاعمدة الموجودة للبدء فى حساب القطاعات المبدئية بدون اخذ تأثير الاحمال الجانبية وجدت اننا نحتاج الى قطاعات كبيرة جداااااا لتحمل هذة الاحمال والتى يصعب تنفيذها على الطبيعة لتعارضها الشديد مع المعمارى الخاص بالمشروع هذا من ناحية .
ومن ناحية اخرى ونفترض جدلا باننا فى احد المشاريع قمنا بالخطوات السابقة وتوصلنا الى قطاعات فى حدود القيم المناسبة لنا ولكن تحولت قطاعات هذة الاعمدة الى حوائط قص فى هذة الحاله هل نعتمد نظام الdual system ؟
اعتقد وان كان هذا يحتمل الصواب او الخطأ اننا بعد دراسة المنشأ طبقا للاحمال الرأسية وفرض النظام طبقا للمنطقة الزلازلية وحساب قيمة r ووجد ان قيمتها الفعلية المتحققه فى هذا المنشأ اقول فى هذة الحاله بين قوسين ( اننا نحن لم نختار النظام الانسب فى مقاومة الزلازل فى تلك المنطقة ) ونفترض النظام ذو القيمة الاقرب لr للقيمة المحسوبة ونحاول تحقيق هذا النظام الجديد من خلال اعادة حساب r مرة اخرى بجانب التفاصيل الانشائية اللازمة لتحقيق هذا النظام .
ارجو المتابعة والتعقيب ونحن فى انتظار رد حضرتك من واقع خبراتك العملية فى مجال التصميم لافادتنا بالحل المناسب فى تحقيق الانظمة المقاومة للزلازل هل هى فرض نظام معين والتحقق من هذا الفرض ام تطبيق نظام معين مباشرة بكل معاملاته اى كانت النتائج ؟
تقبلوا تحياتى.


----------



## haf_hamza (16 أكتوبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> عليكم السلام و رحمة اللة و بركاتة
> أخي *hema81*
> 
> تكمن فكره جعل حوائط القص تحمل كل الزلازل في
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته، 

جزاك الله خيرا 

بالنسبة للنقطة الثانية، أضن ان الحفاظ على خاصية shell للبلاطة مع تعريف Diaphgram rigid أفضل. ولو قارنا فيما بعد مساهمة البلاطة في تحمل القوى الزلزالية سنجدها ضعيفة جدا.

أما بالنسبة للنقطة الأولى، السؤال المطروح : هل يتم اعتماد هذا الموديل بعد تصفير shear modifiers للأعمدة في حساب foundation ؟


----------



## ayelamayem77 (16 أكتوبر 2012)

haf_hamza قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته،
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا
> 
> ...



بالنسبة للنقطة الاولي فأن النظام building frame system لابد من تحمل قوي القص كاملة للحوائط فكان لابد من خروج البلاطه من حساب مركز الجساءه + اذا أظهرت قيمة m11&m22
علي البلاطه في حالة Qx مثلا لن تجدها تساري صفر و نحن لا نريدها تحمل أي جزء من القوي الافقية للزلزال أي كان هذه القيمة ضئيلة فأنا اريد تحقيق شرط الكود لذلك تم تحويل الshell
الي plate مع جعل m11&m22 modifiers=0
السؤال الثاني نعم أعتقد لا بد من جعل الshear modifier للاعمده = 0.001 في الموديل الخاص بجعل حوائط القص القص تحمل كل القوي الافقية للزلزال و ذلك لضمان أنتقال قوي الزلزال الي foundation و أرجو التحقق من ما قلت اذا أخطأت بمداخلة من المهندس أسامه نواره
و السلام عليكم و رحمه اللة


----------



## ayelamayem77 (16 أكتوبر 2012)

أخي الكريم *hema81*
أذا أخذنا بما قلت و صحح لي أذا فهمت خطأ فأنت ترجح العوده لاقرب نظام مقاوم للزلازل بعد حساب قيمه r الفعلية عند للاساسات و بذلك فاذا فرضنا النظام ثنائي ثم كانت قيمة r أقل نذهب الي نظام الbuilding frame system أقول لابد أيضا في هذه الحالة من تحقيق شروط الكود و هي 
*This a structural system with an
essentially complete space frame that supports the gravity loads. Resistance to lateral
forces is provided by shear walls. No interaction between the shear walls and the frames
is considered in the lateral load analysis*
أذا لابد من جعل كل الاحمال الرأسية تقاوم بواسطة الفريم كما في التعريف السابق و سنذهب الي نفس النتيجه قطاعات أعمده كبيره بالاضافة أن الاساسات أسفل حوائط القص ستتعرض لعزوم كبيره نتيجة لحمل حوائط القص كل القوي الافقية مما يعني قطاعات أساسات كبيره أذا أعتقد أنة لابد من الاستعانة بأهل الخبره أمثال المهندس أسامة لحسم هذه المسالة 
و في النهاية تقبل تحياتي و ارجو أن أكون أوضحت وجهة نظري
و السلام عليكم و رحمة اللة


----------



## أسامه نواره (16 أكتوبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> المهددس الفاضل أسامة نوارة
> المرجع السابق في المشاركة رقم 528 المتعلق بالتصميم بالكود الامريكي و عند أختيار النظام التالي(shear wall-frame interactive system)
> و الذي يشترط الاتي
> 1 shear wall and frame resist the lateral forces in portion to their rigidities
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لتصحيح المعلومات السابقه من الكود الامريكى ASCE7-10 كالاتى :
1- تعريف النظام الانشائى المقاوم للزلازل (shear wall-frameinteractive system)كالاتى 



وكما نرى أنه عباره عن اطارات عاديه O.M.R.F مع حوائط قص عاديه ولا يشترط الكود نسب مشاركه للاطارات أو لحوائط القص لان هذا النظام يستخدم أساسا للمناطق الزلزاليه الضعيقه 
2- اذا رجعنا الى تعريف النظام المشترك فى الكود الامريكى وهو ال dual system فالكود يشترط أقل نوع من الاطارات من حيث الممطوليه أن يتم استخدام اطارات متوسطة الممطوليه I.M.R.F ويمكن أن تكون حوائط القص عاديه وكما أن الكود حدد أن الاطارات ذات الممطوليه المحدوده I.M.R.F تتحمل على الاقل 25% من قوة القص القاعدى كما يلى 
 


وهى نفس الشروط فى كودupc97
ولذلك سوف نجد الانظمه والشروط المختلفه التى يمكن استخدامها مع الاطارات ذات الممطوليه المحدوده I.M.R.F فى الكود الامريكى على الاتقل مشاركة هذه الاطارات عن 25% من قوة القص القاعدى 



هنا سوف يبقى نفس السؤال مطروحا وهو ماذا نفعل اذا قلت أو زادت مشاركة الاطارات عن النسبه التى حددها الكود كما فى حالة البرج الذى نحن بصدده  
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (16 أكتوبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> عليكم السلام و رحمة اللة و بركاتة
> أخي *hema81*
> تكمن فكره جعل حوائط القص تحمل كل الزلازل في
> 1 الغاء نصيب الاعمده في حمل القوي الافقية و ذلك من خلال التالي
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اذا تم عمل set modifiers for shears للاعمده لاهمال تأثيرها فى مقاومة الاحمال الافقيه فى نظام Bulding frame system لتركيز كل الاحمال الافقيه على حوائط القص بالطريقه السابقه فلن نستطع اهمال وجود هذه الاعمده فى حساب مركز الجساءه لحوائط القص بمفردها فقط لاننا أخرجنا كل الاعمده من تحمل أى قوة أفقيه وبالتالى المطلوب اخراج تأثير هذه الاعمده فى حساب ومكان مركز الجساءه والذى سوف يؤثر على حساب عزوم اللى Torsionl moment على حوائط القص وبالتالى لم نستطع اخراج تأثير الاعمده بالطريقه المذكوره سابقا 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## ayelamayem77 (16 أكتوبر 2012)

عليكم السلام و رحمة اللة و بركاتة
أستاذي المهندس أسامة
يمكن أستخدام الطريقة التي تفضلت أنت بطرحها في هذه الحالة و قد ذكرتها في المداخلة رقم 537 و هي
2 الغاء تأثير البلاطات من حساب مركز الجساءه حيث لا نريد هذة البلاطات في أخذ جزء من حمل الزلازل وقد أثار هذه النقطه أستاذنا المهندس أسامه نواره و ذلك بتحويل قطاع البلاطه الي plate
مع جعل التالي
bending m11 & bending m22 لقطاع البلاطة = صفر
أو تحويل قطاع البلاطه الي membrane و الحالتان يؤديان الي خروج البلاطات من حسابات الزلازل
و لخروج قطاعات الاعمده و الكمرات كذلك من جساب مركز الجساءه و ذلك لأعطاء حل أكثر دقة فقد أشار أستاذنا المهندس أسامه بتحويلها الي plate و قد تفضل بأعطاء مثال لهذه الحالة علي هذا المنتدي
و ان كان بعض المهندسين قد أشار الي أن تأثير مركز الجساءه للاعمده قليل
و شكرا لتصحيح معلوماتي 
و السلام عليكم و رحمة اللة


----------



## ayelamayem77 (16 أكتوبر 2012)

النقاش حول المداخلة رقم 547

المهندس الفاضل اسامة نواره :

تعريف النظام Shear Wall-Frame Interactive Systems


من الكود الامريكي ASCE-7-10 


ASCE-7-10 -12.2.5.8
12.2.5.8 Shear Wall-Frame Interactive Systems
The shear strength of the shear walls of the shear
wall-frame interactive system shall be at least 75
percent of the design story shear at each story. The
frames of the shear wall-frame interactive system
shall be capable of resisting at least 25 percent of the
design story shear in every story.


الذي ذكرتة من الكود الامريكي ASCE-7-05 في مداخلاتي السابقة موجود في 


Chapter 12
SEISMIC DESIGN REQUIREMENTS FOR BUILDING STRUCTURES

تحت بند 12.2.5
System Specific Requirements
System Specific Requirements. The structural framing
system shall also comply with the following system specific requirements
of this section
حيث يشترط الكود الامريكي أن الانظمة الانشائية يجب أن تتوافق مع الشروط المحدده في هذا الفصل كما يلي


ASCE-7-05 -12.2.5.10
12.2.5.10 Shear Wall-Frame Interactive Systems. The shear
strength of the shear walls of the shear wall-frame interactive
system shall be at least 75 percent of the design story shear at
each story, the frames of the shear wall-frame interactive system
shall be capable ofresisting at least 25 percent of the design story
shear in every story

و مما سبق تظهر الشروط الذي ذكرتها في مداخلاتي السابقة حول هذا النظام مع كون الفريم و حوائط القص من نوع O.M.R.F و اقول أن هذا النظام أيضا لا يسمح بأستخدامة الا في SDC A & SDC B فقط

اما بالنسبة للنظام الثنائي كمايلي:
ASCE-7-05 -12.2.5.1
dual system 

For a dual system, the moment frames
shall be capable of resisting at least 25 percent of the design
seismic forces. The total seismic force resistance is to be provided
by the combination of the moment frames and the shear walls or
braced frames in proportion to their rigidities. 
فقد ذكرت أقتراحي في المداخلات السابقه حول تفعيل نسبة 25% في الاعمده و أنتظر رد حضرتك حول حسم موضوع معامل الممطولية و تطبيقة في برنامج الايتابس حتي يمكن القول أننا نستطيع تطبيق النظرية الاستاتيكية كاملة علي المنشأت و جزاء اللة خيرا
علي مداخلاتك فهي تفيدني بشكل كبير
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
​


----------



## hema81 (16 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الرجاء من مهندس اسامة او احد الزملاء رفع اخر نسخ الكود الامريكى وكود ubc للاطلاع حتى تكتمل الفائدة .
مع جزيل الشكر .
تقبلوا تحياتى.


----------



## ayelamayem77 (17 أكتوبر 2012)

عليكم السلام و رحمه اللة أخي أبراهيم
اليك الكود الامريكي
ASCE-7-05
الرابط
ACSE-7-05.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download
و غدا سأرفع ASCE-7-10 أن شاء اللة


----------



## ayelamayem77 (17 أكتوبر 2012)

أستكمال المشاركة رقم 550
و بالرجوع للكود الامريكيASCE-7-10 وجد البند التالي

Chapter 12
SEISMIC DESIGN REQUIREMENTS FOR BUILDING STRUCTURES

ASCE-7-10-12.2.5
System Specific Requirements
The structural framing system shall also comply
with the following system specific requirements of
this section
حيث يشترط الكود الامريكي أن الانظمة الانشائية يجب أن تتوافق مع الشروط المحدده في هذا الفصل كما يلي
ASCE-7-10 -12.2.5.8
12.2.5.8 Shear Wall-Frame Interactive Systems
The shear strength of the shear walls of the shear
wall-frame interactive system shall be at least 75
percent of the design story shear at each story. The
frames of the shear wall-frame interactive system
shall be capable of resisting at least 25 percent of the
design story shear in every story.

مما سبق يتضح تطابق تعريف 
Shear Wall-Frame Interactive Systems
في ASCE-7-05 &ASCE-7-10
 .
​


----------



## ayelamayem77 (17 أكتوبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> عليكم السلام و رحمة اللة و بركاتة
> أستاذي المهندس أسامة
> يمكن أستخدام الطريقة التي تفضلت أنت بطرحها في هذه الحالة و قد ذكرتها في المداخلة رقم 537 و هي
> 2 الغاء تأثير البلاطات من حساب مركز الجساءه حيث لا نريد هذة البلاطات في أخذ جزء من حمل الزلازل وقد أثار هذه النقطه أستاذنا المهندس أسامه نواره و ذلك بتحويل قطاع البلاطه الي plate
> ...



يمكن دراسة أستخدام الاقتراح التالي من قبل أعضاء المنتدي في الbuilding frame system 
يتم عمل موديل كامل للمبني و يتم تعريضة لاحمال الزلازل من هذا الموديل يمكن الحصول علي مركز الثقل للمبني + قوه الزلزال عند كل دور
يتم عمل موديل ثاني و يتم حذف اليلاطات + الاعمده+الكمرات و ذلك لخروج جميع ثأثيرها في المنشأ و ستبقي حوائط القص + الاساسات فقط
يتم عمل التالي
عند منسوب كل دور و عند تقاطع نقاط حوائط القص مع أماكن البلاطات المحذوفة يتم عمل rigid diaphragm و لكن بخاصية 
assign point diaphragm
ثم يتم توقيع قوه الزلزال عند كل دور+أحداثيات مركز الثقل المقابل لها و التي حصلنا عليها من الموديل الاول و بذلك نضمن أخذ تأثير قوه الزلزال الكليه + مكان تأثيرها و من ثم مقاومتها بواسطة حوائط القص فقط و أهمية هذا الاقتراح في أن حوائط القص ستصمم لمقاومة الزلازل فقط دون تعرضها لأي أحمال راسية من المنشأ الاصلي بأستثناء وزنها. حيث كما سبق في تعريف الbuilding frame system
أن الفريم هو الذي سيقاوم القوي الرأسية فقط دون حوائط القص أما حوائط القص ستصمم لمقاومة كل أحمال الزلازل
و في النهاية أرجو تعقيب علي ما قلت من المهنس الفاضل أسامة نوارة
و السلام عليكم و رحمة اللة


----------



## أسامه نواره (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*بناءا على الرساله الخاصه التى وصلتنى يستفسر فيها أحد الزملاء عن أنه يقوم بتصميم مشاريع فيلات ومبانى عاديه تتراوح بين دوريين الى عشرة ادوار هل أقوم بعمل تحليل للزلازل لهذه المبانى وهل مطلوب منى أعمل حوائط قص ؟؟؟*
*اقول ياشمهندس أنت مكبر الموضوع ومخوف نفسك من موضوع الزلازل وبيتهيالك أن الموضوع ضخم ومزعج لان فيه شوية مصطلحات غريبه شويه والموضوع كل على بعضه لايستاهل البروبوجانده الكبيره اللى معموله حول الموضوع ده أهم حاجه ياباشنهدس تهتم شويه بالتفاصيل بتاعت العمود مع الكمره يعنى ماينفاعش نشوف تفاصيل حديد بين كمره وعمود ذى الصوره دى
*




*ونقول عايزيين ندرس زلازل لان الصوره السابقه دى صوره تنفيذ فى دول العالم التالت اللى احنا عايشيين فيه ودى صوره للعشوائيات الهندسيه اللى عايشنا فيها النظام السابق وماينفعش ياباشمهندس نشوف الصوره دى برضده لان لاالحديد العلوى ممتد 60 مره قطر السيخ ولا الحديد السفلى أيضا ممتد داخل الكمره ولا ده شكل لتربيط الكانات والحسنه الوحيده فى الكمره عدم وجود حديد مكسح فيها اللى لليوم مازال الكثير من مهندسى التصميم بيستعملوه فى مقاومة قوى القص للاحمال الرأسيه الحيه والميته ومتجاهليين** قوى** القص العكسى الذى سوف يأتى من الزلازل فطبعا موضوع التكسيح ده مضى زمنه ولم يعد يصلح*
*طيب يابشمهندس أنا شايفكم وأنتم نازليين طالعيين وتقارير ومواضيع كبيره قوى على موضوع * *R**ونسبتها تكبر والا تصغر فأنا عايز اعرف أنا لما اصمم فيلا دوريين ولا تلاته على برنامج الايتابس أو حتى عشر ادوار أنا ياعم لاعاوز اصمم برج سبعيين دور ولا تمانيين دور ولا حاجه أنا عايز فى الفلل بتاعتى الحلوه دى أقاوم الزلازل ازاى وماتقليش * *system** أو **S.M.R.F ** أو **I.M.R.F ** أو **O.M.R.F** ولا غيره * 
* أقولك ياهندسه الموضوع بسيط وممكن نقسمه للاتى *
1- نظام الاعمده اى اقاوم الاحمال الافقيه من رياح وزلازل باستخدام الاعمده فقط يعنى العمود يكون على شكل كابولى cantilever ازاى ياشمهندس؟ يعنى ممكن يكون عندى عماره أو فيلا مافيش فيها لاكور ولاحوائط قص ولاغيره ؟؟؟ اقولك ده ممكن وممكن جدا طيب ايه مشاكله ده واعمل ايه عشان اريح نفسى من الكور وحوائط القص اللى أنا لااعرف عنها اى حاجه ولم ندرسها فى الكليه 
اقولك مشكلتة استخدام الاعمده فى مقاومة الزلازل أننى استخدمت الاعمده فى هذه الحاله فى مقاومة حالتيين من الاحمال الحاله الاولى وهى الاحمال الرأسيه من الاحمال الميته والحيه والحاله الثانيه استخدمت الاعمده فى مقاومة أحمال الرياح والزلازل وبالتالى اى خطأ فى تصميم اى عمود أو اى خطأ فى التنفيذ وخصوصا الكانات والوصلات بين الاعمده والسقف والتى يهملها معظم مهندسي التنفيذ هاتكون كارثه لان الانهيار هنا اللى احنا مابنحبوش وهو انهيار فى الاعمده لذلك هتلاقى قيمة R=2.2 يعنى قيمة صغيره وبالتالى تكون قوة القص القاعدى كبيره– طيب وايه مشكلت النظام ده معاك ياهندسه؟؟ مشكلته انه نظام محدود الارتفاع يعنى اقصى ارتفاع له عماره ثلاث ادوار يعنى بحد اقصى 10.5م أو 37 قدم واللاهى معقوله يعنى فى الفيلات أو عماره دوريين ثلاثه ممكن نخلى الاعمده هى اللى تقاوم الزلازل 
طيب يابشمهندس اخلى بالى من ايه وأنا بصمم الفيلا بالنظام ده؟؟ 
هاأقولك خلى بالك من الصوره التاليه





يعنى ايه ؟؟ يعنى أنا عايز أعمده تكون قطاعتها كويسه ما تبخلش عليها زودها شويه والكمرات قطاعتها صغيره بقدر المستطاع 
2- النظام الثانى وهو الحوائط الحامله واحنا اتكلمنا عنه قبل كده Bearing wall system والحوائط دى يمكن أن تكون خرسانه وممكن أن تكون من الطوب الطفلى أو الاسمنتى أو من الخشب يعنى المبنى كله على بعضه كده حوائط ودى مشكلتها برده أن الحوائط تتحمل الاحمال الافقيه والرأسيه طيب ايه رأيك يابشمهندس فى الصوره دى





ارجو التعليق عليه 
ونظام الحوائط الحامله ده برضه قيمة R = 4.50 لو الحوائط كلها خرسانه مسلحه فى الكود الامريكى upc97
3- النظام الثالث ياباشمهندس بيسموه المبانى الهيكليه Building frame system وده عباره عن أعمده وكمرات وبلاطات يعنى مبنى عادى خالص بس بنزود فيه شوية حوائط قص أو نضع حوائط حول الاسانسير (اقولك بنزود طول الاعمده شويه فبيسموها حائط قص) وده مشكلته أن زمان المهندسيين كان صعب عليهم حساب مركز الجساءه للمبنى كلل اخذيين فى الاعتبار وجود الاعمده والكمرات والبلاطات لذلك كانوا بيهملوا وجودهم لتسهيل الحسابات فقط لاغير باعتماد وجود حوائط القص فى مقاومة الاحمال الافقيه منفرده وده طبعا شرط لايتحقق فى الطبيعه على الاطلاق لان الاعمده والكمرات والبلاطات وحوائط القص كلهم بيتحركوا معا تحت تأثير الزلازل وده طبعا كان معتمد زمان لعدم وجود برامج حديثه مثل الايتابس أما الان فيجب الغاء هذا النظام برغم أن الاكواد مازالت معتمداه 
واذا رجعنا للكود فسوف نجد أن قيمة R= 5.5 لحوائط القص لماذا قيمة R هنا أكبر من نظام الحوائط الحامله (R=4.5) برغم أن نظام الحوائط الحامله كله خرسانات ومتيين وكويس قوى ياباشمهندس وبتهيألى هو أفضل من النظام الهيكلى ؟؟ أقولك لا ياباشمهندس وجود الاطارات اللى هى أصلا عباره عن كمرات وأعمده وبلاطه ده بيعمل على أن الانهيار احتمال أن يتم فى الكمرات وليس فى حوائط القص برغم أن هذه الاطارات ضعيفه وملهاش مواصفات فى الكانات أو فى الابعاد أو فى اى شئ 
طيب وايه الانظمه اللى بعد كده ؟؟
للحديث بقيه ان شاء الله


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (17 أكتوبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> يمكن دراسة أستخدام الاقتراح التالي من قبل أعضاء المنتدي في الbuilding frame system
> يتم عمل موديل كامل للمبني و يتم تعريضة لاحمال الزلازل من هذا الموديل يمكن الحصول علي مركز الثقل للمبني + قوه الزلزال عند كل دور
> يتم عمل موديل ثاني و يتم حذف اليلاطات + الاعمده+الكمرات و ذلك لخروج جميع ثأثيرها في المنشأ و ستبقي حوائط القص + الاساسات فقط
> يتم عمل التالي
> ...



و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
اعتقد ان حالة التمثيل تلك غير واقعية فحضرتك تريد ان تقول ان الأحمال ستفهم انني صممت حوائط القص وبالتالي ستذهب مباشرة اليها دون ان يتأثر اي عضو انشائي بتوصيل تلك الأحمال؟؟؟ و واقعيا ستتأثر العناصر الأنشائية شئنا ام ابينا لتوصيل الأحمال لحوائط القص و بالتالي لو صممنا العناصر تلك علي عدم تحمل نسبة من تلك القوي فذلك يعرض سلامة المنشأ لخطر هذه وجهة نظري


----------



## ayelamayem77 (17 أكتوبر 2012)

شرح رائع يا بشمهندس أسامة ربنا يجعلة في ميزان حسناتك ​


----------



## ayelamayem77 (17 أكتوبر 2012)

شرح رائع يا بشمهندس أسامة ربنا يجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ayelamayem77 (17 أكتوبر 2012)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
> اعتقد ان حالة التمثيل تلك غير واقعية فحضرتك تريد ان تقول ان الأحمال ستفهم انني صممت حوائط القص وبالتالي ستذهب مباشرة اليها دون ان يتأثر اي عضو انشائي بتوصيل تلك الأحمال؟؟؟ و واقعيا ستتأثر العناصر الأنشائية شئنا ام ابينا لتوصيل الأحمال لحوائط القص و بالتالي لو صممنا العناصر تلك علي عدم تحمل نسبة من تلك القوي فذلك يعرض سلامة المنشأ لخطر هذه وجهة نظري



نعم معك حق في أن الاعمده ستتأثر شئنا ام ابينا و لذلك يشترط الكود الامريكي عمل check of deformational compatibility for SDC-D&E&F و لكن انا في التوصيف السابق أحاول تمثيل نظام الbuilding frame system كما نص علية الكود الامريكي أرجو الرجوع الي تعريف شروط هذا النظام 
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله


----------



## hema81 (17 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
والله يا استاذنا مش عارف اقولك ايه حضرتك كدا بدأت الموضوع من الاساس بارك الله فيك .
فى انتظار المزيد .
جزاك الله عنا خيرا
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (17 أكتوبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> عليكم السلام و رحمه اللة أخي أبراهيم
> اليك الكود الامريكي
> ASCE-7-05
> الرابط
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اشكرك اخى العزيز م ايمن على هذا الملف وفى انتظار النسخه الاخيرة من الكود 
جزاك الله خيرا.
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## usama_usama2003 (17 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

هل الاكواد تشترط عمل حالات تحميل في البلاطات؟؟؟
الملاحظ في شغل المهندسين في جميع البرامج لم يتم عمل حالات تحميل مختلفه طبقا لتوزيع ll

افيدونا..بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ayelamayem77 (17 أكتوبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اشكرك اخى العزيز م ايمن على هذا الملف وفى انتظار النسخه الاخيرة من الكود
> جزاك الله خيرا.
> تقبل تحياتى


عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاتة 
أخي العزيز المهندس أبراهيم تفضل النسخة الاخيره من كود الاحمال الامريكي ASCE-7-10
اليك الرابط:
ASCE 7-10.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download


----------



## ayelamayem77 (17 أكتوبر 2012)

الاخوه الافاضل السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
ان من افضل المراجع علي الاطلاق لشرح الكود الامريكي ASCE-7-05 و المتوافق مع كود الاحمال العالمي IBC2006 هي المجموعة التالية
2006IBC STRUCTURAL/SEISMIC DESIGN MANUAL VOLUMN-1
2006IBC STRUCTURAL/SEISMIC DESIGN MANUAL VOLUMN-2
2006IBC STRUCTURAL/SEISMIC DESIGN MANUAL VOLUMN-3
و الرابط موجود علي موقع المهندسين العرب 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t248761.html
و المشاركه كانت بواسطة المهندس الفاضل *hassananas*
أرجو تنزيل الجزء الاول و مراجعة المثال المحلول رقم 33
حيث يقوم المؤلف بشرح النظام الثنائي و كيفية تفعيل نسبة مشاركه الفريم 25% بطريقتين مختلفتين و بذلك نكون قد وصلنا لحل أزمة المعامل R 
و السلام عليكم و رحمة اللة


----------



## أسامه نواره (18 أكتوبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> والله يا استاذنا مش عارف اقولك ايه حضرتك كدا بدأت الموضوع من الاساس بارك الله فيك .
> فى انتظار المزيد .
> جزاك الله عنا خيرا
> تقبل تحياتى


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
اولا اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه
سوف نكمل بقية الانظمه المستخدمه فى مقاومة الاحمال الافقيه ان شاء الله 
ثانيا كنت متوقع أن تسألنى كيف اوجه أحمال الزلازل الافقيه فقط بعيدا عن الاسقف والكمرات ؟؟؟ وذلك فى نظام ال cantilever column ؟؟؟تقبل تحياتى​


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (18 أكتوبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> اولا اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه
> سوف نكمل بقية الانظمه المستخدمه فى مقاومة الاحمال الافقيه ان شاء الله
> ثانيا كنت متوقع أن تسألنى كيف اوجه أحمال الزلازل الافقيه فقط بعيدا عن الاسقف والكمرات ؟؟؟ وذلك فى نظام ال cantilever column ؟؟؟تقبل تحياتى​


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
حقيقة هذا السؤال سئلته من قبل مع مشاركات الأخ ايمن و كانت عن كيفية توصيل الأحمال الأفقية لحوائط القص دون تأثر باقي عناصر المنشأ و من ثم تعتبر نفس الحالة كيف استبعد الكمرات و البلاطات من التأثر بالزلزال؟


----------



## haf_hamza (18 أكتوبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> نعم معك حق في أن الاعمده ستتأثر شئنا ام ابينا و لذلك يشترط الكود الامريكي عمل check of deformational compatibility for SDC-D&E&F و لكن انا في التوصيف السابق أحاول تمثيل نظام الbuilding frame system كما نص علية الكود الامريكي أرجو الرجوع الي تعريف شروط هذا النظام
> و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله



السلام عليكم 

كيف يتم check of deformational compatibility for SDC-D&E&F باستعمال برنامج إيتابس ؟


----------



## haf_hamza (18 أكتوبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> *بناءا على الرساله الخاصه التى وصلتنى يستفسر فيها أحد الزملاء عن أنه يقوم بتصميم مشاريع فيلات ومبانى عاديه تتراوح بين دوريين الى عشرة ادوار هل أقوم بعمل تحليل للزلازل لهذه المبانى وهل مطلوب منى أعمل حوائط قص ؟؟؟*
> *اقول ياشمهندس أنت مكبر الموضوع ومخوف نفسك من موضوع الزلازل وبيتهيالك أن الموضوع ضخم ومزعج لان فيه شوية مصطلحات غريبه شويه والموضوع كل على بعضه لايستاهل البروبوجانده الكبيره اللى معموله حول الموضوع ده أهم حاجه ياباشنهدس تهتم شويه بالتفاصيل بتاعت العمود مع الكمره يعنى ماينفاعش نشوف تفاصيل حديد بين كمره وعمود ذى الصوره دى
> *
> 
> ...



أستاذ أسامة بارك الله فيك، والله كلما أقرا ما تكتبه، تكون المعلومة بسيطة ومفهومة ومقنعة ولقد ازددت شوقا لمتابعة هذا الموضوع والمشاركة فيه 

شكرا خاص للأخ *ayelamayem77* و الأخ *hema81* لمساهمتهما الفعالة في إثراء هذا الموضوع.


----------



## ayelamayem77 (18 أكتوبر 2012)

haf_hamza قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> كيف يتم check of deformational compatibility for SDC-D&E&F باستعمال برنامج إيتابس ؟



عليكم السلام و رحمة اللة و بركاته
أخي الكريم لقد أثرت هذه النقطه فقط لأوضح للأخت الفاضله أن الكود الامريكي يضع قي الاعتبار حركة المنشأ ككل و أن كان حوائط القص ستتحمل كل أحمال الزلازل و قد أشار المهندس الفاضل حسين رضا أن حساب 
deformational compatibility و هي متعلقة بالنظام BUILDING 
FRAME SYSTEMهو مسألة معقده و أكيد ليس مثلي من يعرف أجابتك

اليك تعريف البند السابق كمايلي و هو مقتبس من أحد المراجع:


The seismic safety of the building frame system is totally dependent on good-faith
satisfaction of the deformation compatibility requirements (ASCE 7-05 Section 12.12.4 for
SDC D through F). These recognize that when the designated lateral force-resisting system
of a structure deforms laterally under an earthquake of intensity anticipated by the code, the
subsystems that have been arbitrarily designated to be outside of the lateral force-resisting
system will have no choice but to deform together, because they are connected at every floor
level through the floor systems. If in the course of that earthquake-induced lateral
displacement, the subsystems designed for gravity loads only are unable to sustain their
gravity load-carrying capacity, then life-safety is compromised. It is thus a specific
requirement of all seismic codes, including ASCE 7-05, that structural elements or
subsystems designated not to be part of the lateral force-resisting system be able to sustain
their gravity load carrying capacity at a lateral displacement equal to a multiple times the
computed elastic displacement of the lateral force-resisting system under code-prescribed
seismic design forces. The amplified elastic displacement of the lateral force-resisting
system is intended to provide an estimate of the actual displacement of the entire structure
caused by an earthquake of intensity anticipated by the code. If under the estimated
earthquake-induced displacements, the gravity loads would cause inelasticity (because of
the induced bending moments and shear forces exceeding the design moment strength or the
design shear strength, respectively) in any structural element initially designed for gravity
only, that structural element should also be detailed for inelastic deformability. If
satisfaction of deformation compatibility would require that ductility details be provided in
structural members originally designed for gravity only, then the engineer ought to review

his or her original decision, and consider making such structural elements or subsystems
part of the lateral force-resisting system. In other words, an alternative structural system
should be considered for the building

.
​مقارنة بين المناطق الزلزالية حسب UBC-97 &ASCE-7-05

Correspondence between UBC Seismic Zones and ASCE-7 Seismic Design Categories 

UBC-97 Seismic Zone 0, 1 2A, 2B 3, 4
ASCE-7-05 Seismic Design Category A, B C D, E, F


​و حيث أن المناطق العربية ذات منطقة زلزالية متوسطة بحد أٌقصي SDC-C حسب ASCE-7-05 او 2Bحسب UBC-97 فلا يشترط الكود عمل الdeformational compatibility.

و أرجو من يعرف كيف يمكن عمل deformational compatibility علي الايتابس للأفاده أن يعلمنا و لة كل الشكر
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

​


----------



## haf_hamza (18 أكتوبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> ​
> عليكم السلام و رحمة اللة و بركاته
> أخي الكريم لقد أثرت هذه النقطه فقط لأوضح للأخت الفاضله أن الكود الامريكي يضع قي الاعتبار حركة المنشأ ككل و أن كان حوائط القص ستتحمل كل أحمال الزلازل و قد أشار المهندس الفاضل حسين رضا أن حساب
> deformational compatibility و هي متعلقة بالنظام BUILDING
> ...





مرحبا أخ ayelamayem77، 

أنا ايضا وقفت على  deformational compatibility في الكود IBC وأتمنى ان يقدم لنا الأستاذ أسامة معلومات إظافية حول هذا الموضوع. 

بالنسبة للمناطق الزلزالية، فتوجد مناطق كثيرة في البلدان العربية ذات خطورة عالية : كتونس وسوريا، واليمن والأردن وخاصة الجزائر (منطقة 3 بالكود UBC والتي ترادف SDC C, E, F حسب IBC). 

ولكن قلة حدوث الزلزال وقلة الإمكانيات تجعلنا دائما نبتعد عن التصميم الزلزالي ونكتفي غالبا ببعض construction requirement مما يساهم في توفير أكثر ما يمكن من Ductility للبناية.


----------



## أسامه نواره (18 أكتوبر 2012)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> حقيقة هذا السؤال سئلته من قبل مع مشاركات الأخ ايمن و كانت عن كيفية توصيل الأحمال الأفقية لحوائط القص دون تأثر باقي عناصر المنشأ و من ثم تعتبر نفس الحالة كيف استبعد الكمرات و البلاطات من التأثر بالزلزال؟


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
فى الحقيقه السؤال يحمل معنيين :-
الاول وهو كيف يمكن معالجة استبعاد تأثير أى أحمال أفقيه علىبلاطات وكمرات السقف فى برنامج الايتابس فقط يتم توجيه هذه الاحمال الى الاعمده مع اعتبار وجود السقف كديفرام أى كركيزه للاعمده ولكن هذه الركيزه تتحرك فى الاتجاه الافقى
هذا المعنى قد تم شرحه قبل ذلك وتم عمل مثال تجريبى وهو أن نقوم بتعريف البلاطه على أنها plate وليس shell هنا سوف تقوم البلاطه بنقل الاحمال الى الاعمده مباشرة دون أن تتأثر بها وذلك فى حالة أن البلاطه من نوع Flat slab أما اذا كان هناك كمرات ساقطه فى السقف هنا أيضا أثبتنا بالمثال التجريبى أن نقوم بتعريف الكمرات على أنها plate اى لايتم تعريف الكمره ك Frame element ولكن نقوم بعمل Extrude للFrame element وتحويله الى Area ثم تخصيصها بعد ذلك على أن تكون Plate وليس shell فى هذه الحاله لن تتأثر الكمرات بأحمال الزلازل ولن تؤثر فى حساب مركز الجساءه أيضا 
اذن فى هذه الحاله نحن قد اخرجنا البلاطات والكمرات من تأثير الزلازل وكذلك أخرجنا البلاطه والكمرات من حساب مركز الجساءه وأصبحت الاعمده فقط هى من تواجهه الزلازل سواء فى حسابات مركز الجساءه أو فى تحمل العزوم وكل القوى التى تنتج عن حركة الزلزال 
أما المعنى الثانى للسؤال فهو كيف يتم اخراج تأثير حركة الزلازل فى الطبيعه من على الكمرات والبلاطات وخصوصا أن البلاطات مرتبطه بالاعمده (نظام ال Flat slab) وكذلك البلاطات مرتبطه بالكمرات والكمرات مرتبطه بالاعمده فى النظام Solid slab؟؟؟
هنا مربط الفرس فى موضوع الزلازل عموما ولابد وأن نعى ونفهم هذه النقطه جيدا - لابد من تكوين رابط بين العمود والكمره (اى تصبح الjoint بين العمود Fixed)كمثال فى الحل اليدوى للبلاطه العاديه Solid slab نقوم بحل الكمرات ثم نعكس ردود الافعال على الاعمده (هنا أهملنا العلاقه بين العمود والكمره - وهذه أهم نقطه فى الزلازل )
فلو اعتبرنا عدم وجود رابط بين العمود والكمره هنا نحن نقول أنه لايوجد اطارات رأسيه تتحمل العزوم نتيجة حركة الزلزال بل نقول فقط نحن أمام اطارات رأسيه تتحمل العزوم نتيجة الاحمال الرأسيه الحيه والميته وهذا يعنى أننا لانهتم بالتفاصيل للكانات فى الوصله أو المنطقه حول العمود من العمود أو من الكمره وكذلك حديد وتفاصيل حديد التسليح فى هذه المنطقه وبالطبع هذا لايصلح فى مقاومة الزلازل لاننا ألغينا الاطارات الرأسيه التى تتحمل العزوم وكل القوى الناتجه عن حركة الزلزال وبالتالى الكود حدد ارتفاع هذا النظام وهو الاعمده الكابوليه وهو 37 قدم فقط وكذلك يتم استخدامه فى المناطق الزلزاليه الضعيفه 
ارجو أن تكون الصوره قد وضحت 
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (18 أكتوبر 2012)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هل الاكواد تشترط عمل حالات تحميل في البلاطات؟؟؟
> الملاحظ في شغل المهندسين في جميع البرامج لم يتم عمل حالات تحميل مختلفه طبقا لتوزيع ll
> افيدونا..بارك الله فيكم


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
بالطبع يتم عمل حالات تحميل للبلاطات عند تصميمها على الاحمال الرأسيه الحيه والميته وكذلك يتم عمل حالات تحميل عند التحقق من تأثير حركة الزلازل والرياح على المبنى وذلك عندما تدخل هذه البلاطه كعنصر من عناصر مقاومة حركة الزلازل 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## ayelamayem77 (18 أكتوبر 2012)

أجابة أكثر من رائعة بارك الله فيك أستاذنا الكريم


----------



## ayelamayem77 (18 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا علي التوضيح مهندس أسامة


----------



## أسامه نواره (18 أكتوبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> الاخوه الافاضل السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
> و المشاركه كانت بواسطة المهندس الفاضل *hassananas*
> أرجو تنزيل الجزء الاول و مراجعة المثال المحلول رقم 33
> حيث يقوم المؤلف بشرح النظام الثنائي و كيفية تفعيل نسبة مشاركه الفريم 25% بطريقتين مختلفتين و بذلك نكون قد وصلنا لحل أزمة المعامل R
> و السلام عليكم و رحمة اللة


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولا اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه 
ثانيا بالنسبه الى موضوع قيمة R فى النظام المشترك Dual system والتى هنا = 6.5 كما فى الكود الامريكى upc97 أقول هناك مدرستيين :-
المدرسه الاولى بأن نقوم بحل المنشأ كما فى حالتنا ونحصل على قيمة مشاركة قوى القص للاطارات عند الاساسات وجدناها 20% للاطارات و80% لحوائط القص فكيف يتم تعديل ذلك ؟؟؟
كما ورد من زميلنا الفاضل م\ أيمن فى المثال المذكور بأن نضرب كل قيمه من قيم عزوم الاطارات أو اى قوى اخرى خاصه بالاطارات فى نسبة = 25% من قوة القص القاعدى الكليه(اطارات +حوائط قص) عند الاساسات مقسوما على مقدار مجموع قوى القص الفعليه التى تتحملها الاعمده (الاطارات) عند منسوب الاساسات وبالطبع هذه النسبه أكبر من واحد فى حالنتا هذه وفى المثال المذكور فى المرجع المذكور وصلت هذه النسبه الى 2.22 وذلك للوصول الى تحقيق شروط الكود فى هذه النسبه
أو بطريقه أخرى مختلفه عن الطريقه الاولى كما ذكر أخينا المهندس أيمن نقوم بتعريض الاعمده فقط منفرده لمقدار 25% من اجمالى قوة القص القاعدى وكذلك نقوم بتعريض حوائط القص الى 75% من اجمالى قوة القص القاعدى
فندرس معا عيوب وميزات الطريقتيين السابقتيين :-
الميزات أننا سوف نحقق شروط الكود فى أن الاطارات سوف تتحمل 25% من قوة القص القاعدى الكليه وحوائط القص 75% من اجمالى قوة القص القاعدى وبالتالى سوف تصبح قيمة R=6.5
العيوب :- 
1- فى المثال الذى لدينا وهو البرج قام المهندس ابراهيم مشكورا بوضع وزيادة حوائط القص برغم عدم الحاجه اليها كما ذكر فقط قام بذلك لمحاوله تقليل المسافه بين مركز الجساءه ومركز الكتله وهذا هو السبب الرئيسى فى زيادة نسبة مشاركة حوائط القص
اذن لو قمنا باعادة توزيع حوائط القص والاعمده بطريقه اخرى سوف نصل الى حلول أفضل لتقليل أطوال وأبعاد حوائط القص وبالتالى قد تزيد مشاركة الاطارات الرأسيه وقد تصل الى اكثر من 25% 
اذن سوء توزيع حوائط القص فى البرج الخاص بنا يلزمنا بزيادة قطاعات الاطارات (الاعمده والبلاطه والكمرات) حتى نصل الى النسب المطلوبه
وبالتالى سوف نصل الى مبنى غير اقتصادى بالمره فى قطاعاته من حوائط قص وكمرات وأعمده 
2- عند زيادة العزوم بالنسبه المذكوره (2.22) كما فى المثال فى المرجع المذكور لايعنى ذلك أننا سوف نصل الى نسبة مشاركه 25% اطارات - 75% حوائط قص لان حساب قيمة عمق القطاع (Depth) الكمره أو العمود من العزوم بعد ضربها فى النسبه لن يؤدى الى الزياده فى الجساءه (عزم القصور الذاتى ) والذى يعتمد فى حسابه على مكعب عمق القطاع ( T*T*T*b\12) لان وكما تعرف العزوم وقوى القص وتوزيعها يعتمد على الجساءه وبالتالى لكى نصل الى الحاله المطلوبه سوف يكون ذلك بعد تكرار عدة مرات من المحاولات
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (18 أكتوبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> اولا اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه
> سوف نكمل بقية الانظمه المستخدمه فى مقاومة الاحمال الافقيه ان شاء الله
> ثانيا كنت متوقع أن تسألنى كيف اوجه أحمال الزلازل الافقيه فقط بعيدا عن الاسقف والكمرات ؟؟؟ وذلك فى نظام ال cantilever column ؟؟؟تقبل تحياتى​



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اشكرك استاذنا العزيز على اهتمامك ولكنى كنت اعرف هذة النقطة من خلال متابعة لمشاركتك السابقة فى توضيح هذة الجزئية وكنت قد اكدت عليها فى مداخلة سابقة مع اخونا م ايمن ولكن دائما كما عودتنا تأتى حضرتك بما نريد وأكثر وأود ان اشكر حضرتك جدا على توضيح كيفية تحقيق هذا النظام فى الطبيعه ولو تذكر حضرتك فى بداية تحدثنا عن موضوع الانظمة المقاومه كنت قد طلبت من حضرتك :
اولا معرفة كيفية اختيار النظام الانشائى وثانيا كيفية تحقيق هذا النظام على الطبيعة وها انت تقوم حضرتك بتوضيح المطلوب بطريقتك المعهوده لنا وتؤكد لى انه لاتضيع اى معلومة مع م. اسامة نوارة ولكنها دائما تأتى فى الوقت المناسب .
وارجو من حضرتك متابعة تحقيق هذه النقاط فى شرح باقى الانظمة ان شاء الله .
تقبلى تحياتى استاذنا العزيز.


----------



## ayelamayem77 (18 أكتوبر 2012)

المهندس الفاضل أسامة نواره
السلام عليكم و رحمة اللة و بركاتة
أشكرك جزيل الشكر علي ما ذكرتة من توضيحات و أريد أن أقول يا رب يبارك في وقتك و تفضل منا علي موقع المهندسين العرب فعن نفسي فانا مجرد مهندس مكتب فني و ليس لي باع كبير في التصميم و لذلك أنا لم أستفد مثلما أستفدت من قامتين كبيرتين في الهندسة هما المهندس العلامة حسين رضا و لقد أظلم بحق منتدي engineering-gate عندما غاب عنة و المهندس أسامة نواره صاحب العلم الغزير و الاهم الصدق و ابتغاء وجهة الله في نقل هذا العلم و أقولها من قلبي اللهم بارك لهما في الدنيا و الاخره
و السلام عليكم و رحمه الله


----------



## hema81 (18 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
استاذنا الفاضل م/اسامة نوراه 
نخلص مما سبق بالنسبة للقيمة المبدئيه ل r فى نظام ال dual system فى حاله الكود المصرى تكون 5 وفى الكود الامريكى تكون 6.5 وبعد فرض القيم السابقة طبقا للكود المستخدم وحساب نسبة مشاركة حوائط القص والاطارات فى مقاومة احمال القوى الجانبية والتى تكون فى الحالتين ( الكود المصرى والكود الامريكى ) هى %75 لحوائط القص و%25 للاطارات والافضل هو العمل على تحقيق هذة النسب من البداية بفرض ابعاد لحوائط القص تحقق المعادلة الصعبة وهى تحقيق اقل فارق بين مركز الثقل والجسأة لتقليل الtorshion على المبنى ومن ناحية اخرى تحقيق النسب السابقه للنظام الثنائى المفروض بما يحقق فى النهايه التصميم الاقتصادى .
وفى حالة عدم استطاعة او استحالة الوصول الى تحقيق هذه النسب يكون السبيل فى تحقيق هذه النسب هما الطريقتين اللتان قمت حضرتك بشرحهما واوضحت حضرتك عدم جدوى الطريقة الاولى فى تحقيق هذه النسب اذا تبقى الطريقه الثانية هى الحل الوحيد لتحقيق هذة النسب ولى بعض الاستفسارات بخصوص تنفيذ هذة الطريقة على برنامج الايتاب وهى:
- قام مشكورا اخونا م ايمن بتوضيح كيفية ادخال النسب الخاصة بالاطارات وحوائط القص من القيمة الكلية لقوة القص القاعدى على الموديل الثانى والثالث .
- السؤال الاول هو هل ستقوم الاطارات ( الاعمدة والكمرات والبلاطات ) بتحمل كل الاحمال الرأسية كما اوضح م. ايمن وبالتالى يتم حذف حوائط القص من الموديل الثانى وتصميم الاطارات على تحمل الاحمال الرأسية و%25 من احمال الزلازل أم ان هذا الشرط غير موجود بالكود وبالتالى نقوم بتحويل حوائط القص الى plate لالغاء تأثيرها فقط فى مقاومة الاحمال الجانبية وحسابات مركز الجسأة واشتراكها فى تحمل الاحمال الرأسية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
- ارجو توضيح طريقة عمل الموديل الثالث هل سيتم تحويل الاطارات (الاعمدة والكمرات والبلاطات )الى plate لالغاء تأثيرها فى حسابات مركز الجسأة وتحمل الاحمال الجانبية وحساب ردود الافعال على حوائط القص تحت تأثير %75 من قيمة الاحمال الجانبية واشتراكها فى الاحمال الرأسية ؟
ارجو التوضيح من حضرتك وان نفترض وجود هذة الحاله ودراستها للتدريب عليها قبل محاولة تعديل اطوال حوائط القص لتحقيق النسب المطلوبة مباشرة .
جزاك الله خيرا.
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (18 أكتوبر 2012)

الاخ المهندس ابراهيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الطبيعى فى خطوات التصميم لاى مبنى هو وضع ال statical system اولا للبرج وبأبعاد ابتدائيه للاعمده وحوائط القص فى هذه الخطوه يمكن ادخال دور واحد على برنامج الايتابس لمحاوله تقريب المسافه بين مركز الجساءه ومركز الكتله بقدر المستطاع 
ثم نقوم بعمل التصميم الابتدائى للاسقف والاعمده تحت تأثير الاحمال الرأسيه 
بعد الانتهاء من من جميع التصميمات على الاحمال الرأسيه نبدأ فى التحقق من الاحمال الافقيه من رياح وزلازل ثم نقوم بالتعديل فى أماكن وأبعاد القطاعات للاعمده وحوائط القص فى أقل تعديل ممكن ولن يأتى ذلك الا بالخبره وحل الكثير من المشاريع سواء على الاحمال الرأسيه أو الاحمال الافقيه 
أما بالنسبه للتعديلات لقيمة R عند استخدام نظام ال Dual system فأنا ذكرت فيها مدرسه واحده فى الطريقتيين التى ذكرتهما
أما المدرسه الثانيه والتى لم اذكرها لتعديل قيمة R عند استخدام نظام ال Dual system فمن وجهت نظرى وهى الاقرب للواقع فهى كما فى الكود السورى أننا نضرب الفرق بين قيمتى R للنظام الذى تم استخدامه وهوال Dual system وقيمة R فى نظام ال Building Frame system (المبنى الهيكلى)كما فى حالة البرج الذى معنا لاننا وكما ذكرت أن سابقا البرج يتجه الى المبنى الهيكلى لان النسبه 80% الى 20% وتكون العلاقه خطيه لاستنتاج قيمة R الجديده كما هو مذكور فى الكود السورى والذى قمت بتنزيله فى مداخله سابقه لاننا هنا نتعامل مع الواقع العملى الموجود فى الطبيعه والذى معه سوف تكون القطاعات أكثر واقعيه وأكثر اقتصاديه
واذا طلبت منك اعتبار أن النظام الذى سوف نستخدمه هو النطام الهيكلى الBuilding Frame system وتحديد قيمة R المقابله له= 5.5 ثم نصمم القطاعات على هذا النظام هل سوف يكون ذلك أكثر اقتصاديه أم اعتبر النظام الثنائى وهو ال Dual systemوحله بالطريقه المذكوره فى المرجع الذى ذكره المهندس أيمن أو بالطريقه الثالثه التى ذكرها أيضا المهندس أيمن ثم فى النهايه الطريقه ماهى الطريقه التى سوف تعطى نتائج أكثر اقتصاديه هى التى سوف اعتمدها  
أما بالنسبه لاستخدامات ال set modifers for shear للاعمده أو تحويل تحويل الاعمده الى Plate فهذه افتراضات غير واقعيه وغير مقنعه من وجهت نظرى(وبالقطع يمكن أن اكون مخطئ) برغم أن الكود يذكرها
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## ayelamayem77 (18 أكتوبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> استاذنا الفاضل م/اسامة نوراه
> - السؤال الاول هو هل ستقوم الاطارات ( الاعمدة والكمرات والبلاطات ) بتحمل كل الاحمال الرأسية كما اوضح م. ايمن وبالتالى يتم حذف حوائط القص من الموديل الثانى وتصميم الاطارات على تحمل الاحمال الرأسية و25% من احمال الزلازل أم ان هذا الشرط غير موجود بالكود
> جزاك الله خيرا.
> تقبل تحياتى



المهندس الفاضل أسامة نواره أرجو أجابة هذه السؤال لأنة هام لفهم متطلبات الكود


----------



## ayelamayem77 (19 أكتوبر 2012)

[/QUOTE=أسامه نواره;2809190] وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كما ورد من زميلنا الفاضل م\ أيمن فى المثال المذكور بأن نضرب كل قيمه من قيم عزوم الاطارات أو اى قوى اخرى خاصه بالاطارات فى نسبة = 25% من قوة القص القاعدى الكليه(اطارات +حوائط قص) عند الاساسات مقسوما على مقدار مجموع قوى القص الفعليه التى تتحملها الاعمده (الاطارات) عند منسوب الاساسات وبالطبع هذه النسبه أكبر من واحد فى حالنتا هذه وفى المثال المذكور فى المرجع المذكور وصلت هذه النسبه الى 2.22 وذلك للوصول الى تحقيق شروط الكود فى هذه النسبه
2- عند زيادة العزوم بالنسبه المذكوره (2.22) كما فى المثال فى المرجع المذكور لايعنى ذلك أننا سوف نصل الى نسبة مشاركه 25% اطارات - 75% حوائط قص لان حساب قيمة عمق القطاع (Depth) الكمره أو العمود من العزوم بعد ضربها فى النسبه لن يؤدى الى الزياده فى الجساءه (عزم القصور الذاتى ) والذى يعتمد فى حسابه على مكعب عمق القطاع ( T*T*T*b\12) لان وكما تعرف العزوم وقوى القص وتوزيعها يعتمد على الجساءه وبالتالى لكى نصل الى الحاله المطلوبه سوف يكون ذلك بعد تكرار عدة مرات من المحاولات
تقبل تحياتى [/QUOTE]



أستاذنا الفاضل أسامه أرجو ان يتسع صدرك لنا كما عودتنا

في النظام الثنائي

أذا أردنا أن تتحمل الاعمده+البلاطات+الاطارات نسبة 25% و تتحمل الحوائط نسبة 75% بالضبط (و أن كان هذا الشرط هو شرط الكود المصري و مع الاسف لا أعلم شيئأ عنة بالنسبة لاحمال الزلازل) و أذا اردنا أن نفعل هذا في الايتابس بأسلوب بسيط و أرجو من حضرتك أن تصحح لي
ليكن لدينا المثال التالي منشأ معرض الي Qx و كانت قوي القص القاعدي 200t بعد حل الموديل عند الاساسات وجدت قوي القص موزعة كالتالي الاعمده تتحمل 30t و الحوائط تتحمل 170t أذا نسبة تحمل الاعمده 15% و الحوائط 85% و أرجو التدقيق فيما يلي و بالاقتباس من المرجع الذي ذكرتة 

Columns scale factor = 0.25x200/30=1.6677

walls scale factor = 0.75x200/170=0.882

​*و أذا قلنا أننا نريد تصميم كل قطاعات المبني تحت تأثير قوي الزلزال Qx بدون تغيير أي شئ في الموديل الوحيد
**from load combination:

choose load combination name Qxcol for columns
case name:Qx , scale factor = 1.6677


choose load combination name Qxwall for walls
case name:Qx , scale factor = 0.882

*​*و أذا استعرضنا مشاركة الاعمده عند الاساسات من Qxcol بالنسبة لمجموع قوي القص الكلي عند الاساسات من Qx ستكون 25%

و أذا استعرضنا مشاركة االحوائط عند الاساسات من Qxwall بالنسبة لمجموع قوي القص الكلي عند الاساسات من Qx ستكون 75% 

و كأننا عملنا معايره للزلزال Qx بقيمتين جديدتين لتحقيق شرط الكود بدون تغيير مركز الثقل المبني أو عمل أكثر من موديل واحد أو تحويل shell to plate حيث أشار أستاذنا اسامة أن هذا التحويل غير واقعي

و عند الاتجاه للتصميم تحت تأثير الزلازل سيتم أستخدام Qxcol عند عمل حالات التحميل حسب معادلات الكود و ذلك للاعمده و الكمرات والبلاطات

عند الاتجاه للتصميم تحت تأثير الزلازل سيتم أستخدام Qxwall عند عمل حالات التحميل حسب معادلات الكود و ذلك لحوائط القص

و أريد أن أشير أن المرجع الذي اشرت الية أستخدم الكود الامريكي الذي لا يشترط حصول الحوائط علي نسبة 75% من قوي القص القاعدي عند الاساسات بل يشترط حصول الاعمده علي نسبة 25% علي الاقل و يلاحظ بأن الحوائط لم تحذف عند عمل المعايره السابقة تم أستخدام موديل واحد
حيث أشار المرجع أن عملية حذف الحوائط و تعريض المبني لكل الاحمال الراسية + 25% من الاحمال الافقية تكون للمباني العالية و النص كان كما يلي
1a-Qe may be found by an equivalent lateral-force analysis of the independent moment frame using 25% of the design base shear v

design critierion 1a involving the design of moment frame independent from the shear wall or bracing system for 25% of the design base shear should be considered for high-rise buildings.


أرجو الرد علي ما قلت و السلام عليكم و رحمه اللة*


----------



## أسامه نواره (19 أكتوبر 2012)

الاخ المهندس أيمن 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
كما ذكرت لك سابقا لايوجد مشكله فى ذلك والطريقه التى شرحتها أنت بأرقام وبمثال سابق صحيحه وهى احدى المدرستيين التى نوهت عليها سابقا ولكن كما ترى فان قطاعات الاعمده (Frames) سوف تزيد ولن تزيد بعد عمل ال scalling السابق بل سوف تكرر ماسبق لعدة مرات واحتمال الزياده فى قطاعاتها سوف تصبح وتتبدل الى حوائط وهنا تحول النظام المقاوم للزلازل من نظام مشترك الى نظام هيكلى وكما أن زيادة حوائط القص ليس فى مصلحة البرج أو تكون الزياده فى قطاعات الاعمده يتعارض مع اللوحات المعماريه 
على العموم نطلب منك ومن المهندس ابراهيم بدون تكليف تصحيح قيمة R الصحيحه على حسب كود ال upc97ثم نقوم بعمل ال scalling لكى نصل الى مشاركة 25% للاعمده لندرس ذلك عمليا فى البرج الذى نحن بصدده واكيد سوف نتعلم من ذلك وتزيد المعرفه وسوف نصل الى نتائج مفيده ان شاء الله  
وكما أن هناك مفهوم خاطى حول تعريف حوائط القص لان ذلك مرتبط بنفس الموضوع الذى نتحدث عنه حيث يعتقد البعض بأنه كلما زاد طول حائط القص فى المسقط الافقى كلما كان ذلك أفضل لذلك ارجو زيادة البحث والمناقشه حول مفهوم ومواصفات حوائط القص
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## ayelamayem77 (19 أكتوبر 2012)

المهندس الفاضل أسامة :
عليكم السلام و رحمه الله
حسب فهمي للكود الامريكي ليس الهدف هو الوصول بالاعمده الي نسية مشاركة 25% من قوي القص الكلية للمبني في النهاية عند الانتهاء من فرض قطاعات الاعمده و الحوائط . و أذا كان كذلك بالرجوع للمشاركة 581 سيتم عمل أكثر من scalling و ستتحول الاعمده الي حوائط كما تفضلت بالتوضيح . و لكن الهدف هو أستطاعة مقاومة الفريم ل25% من قوه القص الكلية للمبني علي الاقل. و لذلك تم عمل scalling مره واحده فقط لقيمة قوي القص عند هذه الاعمده من ثم سيتم تكبير قطاعات الاعمده حسب قوي القص الجديده و لا يتم مراجعة نسبة مشاركه الاعمده 25% مره أخري . لأننا حققنا شرط الكود التالي

Resistance to lateral forces is provided by moment -resisting frames capable of resisting at least 25% of the design base shear
و
كذلك المثال الموجود بالمرجع seismic design manual لقد عمل المؤلف علي زياده العزوم مره واحده فقط لتحقيق شرط 25% لأنة لم يتحقق معة عندما حل المنشأ كاملا
و في النهاية أرجو أن أكون اوضحت وجهة نظري و بارك اللة فيك يا أستاذي علي صبرك الجميل معي
و السلام عليكم و رحمه الله


----------



## hema81 (19 أكتوبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس أيمن
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> كما ذكرت لك سابقا لايوجد مشكله فى ذلك والطريقه التى شرحتها أنت بأرقام وبمثال سابق صحيحه وهى احدى المدرستيين التى نوهت عليها سابقا ولكن كما ترى فان قطاعات الاعمده (Frames) سوف تزيد ولن تزيد بعد عمل ال scalling السابق بل سوف تكرر ماسبق لعدة مرات واحتمال الزياده فى قطاعاتها سوف تصبح وتتبدل الى حوائط وهنا تحول النظام المقاوم للزلازل من نظام مشترك الى نظام هيكلى وكما أن زيادة حوائط القص ليس فى مصلحة البرج أو تكون الزياده فى قطاعات الاعمده يتعارض مع اللوحات المعماريه
> على العموم نطلب منك ومن المهندس ابراهيم بدون تكليف تصحيح قيمة R الصحيحه على حسب كود ال upc97ثم نقوم بعمل ال scalling لكى نصل الى مشاركة 25% للاعمده لندرس ذلك عمليا فى البرج الذى نحن بصدده واكيد سوف نتعلم من ذلك وتزيد المعرفه وسوف نصل الى نتائج مفيده ان شاء الله
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
السيد المهندس الفاضل /اسامة نوارة
مرفق الملفات الخاصة بالمشروع على الروابط التاليه :
1- ملف الايتاب طبقا للكود الامريكى :
The Last 3D MODEL by UBC.rar
2- الحسابات الخاصة بالمشروع :
The Last UBC Calculations.rar
3- ملف تعديل قيمة الR بالتناسب الخطى طبقا للقيمة الفعلية لنسبة المشاركة للاطارات المحسوبة من الموديل والموجودة بالحسابات السابقة:
R-CORRECTION UBC.rar
حاولت عمل التالى للتوصل لتصحيح قيمة الR ولا اعرف حقيقة اذا كانت هذة هى الطريقة المطلوبه والتى تقصدها حضرتك فى هذة المداخلة ام لا وعموما تم عمل التالى:
1- تم فرض قيمة RX= RY= 6.5 على حسب الكود الامريكى UBC طبقا للنظام الثنائى المقترح .
2- تم فرض قيمة ال TX= TY = 1.1466 طبقا لمعادلة الكود .
3- تم تصحيح قيمة الT بطريقة رايلى لتصبح TX= TY = 1.6024 وتم ادخال هذة القيم على الموديل .
4- تم حساب معامل تصعيد اللامركزية AX فى الاتجاهين ووجد ان القيمة لاتزيد على 1 فى الاتجاهين .
5- تم عمل CHECK MAX DRIFT ووجد انه SAFE فى الاتجاهين .
6- تم عمل الحسابات الخاصة بنسبة مشاركة حوائط القص والاطارات فى مقاومة الاحمال الافقية فى الاتجاهين وكانت كالتالى :
نسبة مشاركة حوائط القص فى اتجاة X تساوى %87 ونسبة مشاركة الاطارات تساوى %13 .
نسبة مشاركة حوائط القص فى اتجاة Y تساوى %90 ونسبة مشاركة الاطارات تساوى %10 .
7- وحيث ان نسبة مشاركة الاطارات فى اتجاه X تساوى 13% والتى تنحصر بين النسبة 10% الخاصة بنظام ال BUILDING FRAME SYSTEM وبين النسبة 25% الخاصة بنظام الDAUL SYSTEM يمكن حساب قيمة ال RX بالتناسب الخطى كما ذكر بالكود السورى لتصبح RX=5.7 وتم عمل الملف الخاص بهذة الحسابات والمرفق بهذة المشاركة R- CORRECTION UBC .
8- بنفس الطريقة تم حساب RY المعدلة بالنسبة والتناسب لتكون RY = 5.5 .
بذلك نكون قد حصلنا على قيمة لقوة القص القاعدى فى اتجاه X وقيمة اخرى فى اتجاة Y بعد ادخال RX=5.7 ,RY=5.5
وذلك طبقا للحسابات السابقة .
ارجو ان يكون هذا هو المطلوب وانتظر رد حضرتك .
تقبل تحياتى.


----------



## ayelamayem77 (19 أكتوبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> المهندس الفاضل أسامة :
> عليكم السلام و رحمه الله
> حسب فهمي للكود الامريكي ليس الهدف هو الوصول بالاعمده الي نسية مشاركة 25% من قوي القص الكلية للمبني في النهاية عند الانتهاء من فرض قطاعات الاعمده و الحوائط . و أذا كان كذلك بالرجوع للمشاركة 581 سيتم عمل أكثر من scalling و ستتحول الاعمده الي حوائط كما تفضلت بالتوضيح . و لكن الهدف هو أستطاعة مقاومة الفريم ل25% من قوه القص الكلية للمبني علي الاقل. و لذلك تم عمل scalling مره واحده فقط لقيمة قوي القص عند هذه الاعمده من ثم سيتم تكبير قطاعات الاعمده حسب قوي القص الجديده و لا يتم مراجعة نسبة مشاركه الاعمده 25% مره أخري . لأننا حققنا شرط الكود التالي
> 
> ...



*النظام الثنائي
* 
لتوضيح ما قلته بشكل أخر سأطرح السؤال التالي
ليكن سنستخدم المدرسة الاولي كما أشار المهندس أسامه و سيتم وضع 3 موديل للمنشأ
1-للمنشأ ككل
2- للمنشأ بدون حوائط قص معرض 25% من قوه القص القاعدي + كل الاحمال الرأسيه 
3- للمنشأ معرض ل75% من قوي القص القاعدي مع تعديل السابق ذكره علي برنامج الايتابس لتحمل الحوائط القوي الافقية منفرده

أريد أن اقول قبل أن أطرح سؤالي أن الاسلوب الذي ذكرتة بمثال في المداخلة 581 هو نفس فكره ال3 موديل و لكن بدون حذف حوائط القص أي أن حوائط القص تتحمل جزء من الاحمال الرأسية و هذا أسلوب تقريبي في المباني ذات الارتفاع القليل كما أشار المؤلف في المرجع السابق ذكره IBC seismic design manual

في المشروع الذي يدرس الان و كما نعرف نسبة الحوائط كانت 80% و نسبة الاعمده كانت 20% من قيمة القص القاعدي الكلي عند الاساسات

في هذه الحالة الموديل رقم 2 سيعطي نتيجه كبيره لقطاعات الاعمده كما أشار أخي المهندس أبراهيم جزاه الله خيرا و دعونا لا نتكلم عند أن هنالك سوء في أختيار حوائط القص و تكبيرها بدون داعي كما أشار أستاذنا أسامة .

السؤال الهام ؟؟؟؟؟

هل نكتفي بالتصميم لقطاعات الاعمده من الموديل الثاني و نكبرها و نقول تم تحقيق شرط الكود من أن الاعمده الان أصبحت قادره علي تحمل 25% من قوه القص القاعدي الكلية

أم نعود في الموديل الاصلي رقم 1 و نعدل قطاعات الاعمده مره أخري و نحسب قيمة وزن المنشأ الجديد و بالتالي قيمة قوي قص قاعدي عند الاساسات جديده و من ثم نحسب المشاركة للفريم و الحوائط من البداية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أذا كان الجواب رقم 2 هو الصح فنحن نتجه الي النظام الbuilding frame system و لا محاله و تكون هذه المدرسة تعطينا نتائج غير أقتصادية و كذلك الكود الامريكي

أرجو أن أكون أوضحت السؤال بشكل أخر

و السلام عليكم و رحمه الله


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (19 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

بجدد شكري ليكم جميعا عالمجهود المتواصل جزاكم الله خيرا

من خلال ارقام الزميل الفاضل ابراهيم بما ان حوائط القص تحملت فعليا اكثر من المفروض تحمله و الأعمدة نسبتها اقل فهل يكمن الحل في اننا نعيد التصميم علي ابعاد حوائط قص اقل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هل هذا حل متاح
السؤال الثاني من محاضرة المهندس رضا حسين بارك الله له ان قيمة ال r و كمثال تبسيطي لمادة معينة تساوي جهد الأنهيار مقسوما علي الجهد التصميمي يعني لو عندي مادة تنهار عند اجهاد 8p و قمنا بتصميمها علي جهد p فان قيمة ال r تساوي 8 و بصراحة يا جماعة انا شايفة ان قيم ال r التي حصلنا عليها فيها اختلاف بسيط بمعني اننا مع تصميم المبني و الأهتمام بتفاصيله مع تعديل قيمة ال r وفقا للمعطيات الجديدة سنكون في حدود الأمان و بذكر حضراتكم اني لاخبرة لي في المباني المرتفعة ولا الزلازل يعني ممكن بفكر معاكم بصوت عالي و لكم التصحيح لأني بعد ما بدأت ارتب الأفكار حسيت اني توهت عن الموضوع الرئيسي لدرجة اني بحثت هي r دخلت معانا في انهي معادلة
لكم فائق الأحترام و الشكر الجزيل


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (19 أكتوبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> *النظام الثنائي
> *
> لتوضيح ما قلته بشكل أخر سأطرح السؤال التالي
> ليكن سنستخدم المدرسة الاولي كما أشار المهندس أسامه و سيتم وضع 3 موديل للمنشأ
> ...



السلام عليكم انا لا اعرف النظام عندكم لكن نحن علينا تحرير نوتة حسابية نحدد فيه اختيار البراميتر الرئيسية في الدراسة ومن بينها كيف تم حساب R وخاصة ان هذا البراميتر يدخل في تعرف spectre وعليه ان كنت انطلقت في دراستك الدينامكية ب spectre معين صار لازم تغيرو وعلى كل تعاد الدراسة


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (19 أكتوبر 2012)

احنا عندنا فقرة تقول 2. Système de contreventement constitué par des voiles porteurs en béton arméLe système est constitué de voiles uniquement ou de voiles et de portiques. Dans ce dernier
cas les voiles reprennent plus de 20% des sollicitations dues aux charges verticales. On
considère que la sollicitation horizontale est reprise uniquement par les voiles

معناها اذا تحملت الحوائط اكثر من 20% من الاحمال العمودية معناه ان الاحمال الافقية تعود كليا الى الحوائط ويتم اختيار R = 3.4 اما الفقراة الاخرى فهي تتشابه مع ما وضعتموه وحتى طريقة حساب نسبة القوى الافقية العائدة لعناصر الفريم ماعدا هذه الفقرة وتعتر بالنسبة لنا رئيسية وهامة وشكرا


----------



## ayelamayem77 (19 أكتوبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> *النظام الثنائي
> *
> لتوضيح ما قلته بشكل أخر سأطرح السؤال التالي
> ليكن سنستخدم المدرسة الاولي كما أشار المهندس أسامه و سيتم وضع 3 موديل للمنشأ
> ...



أرجو الرد من المهندس اسامة نواره لأن في السعودية لا يقبلون أي تصميم الا أذا كان بالكود السعودي او الكود الامريكي فقط و لا يقبلون الكود المصري أو السوري


----------



## أسامه نواره (20 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اولا اود أن اشكر زميلنا المهندس أيمن الدائم البحث والمثابره على مشاركاته القيمه وكنت اتمنى أن يكون معنا من بداية ادخال البرج على برنامج الايتابس حتى تعم الفائده واطلب منه بدون تكليف مشاركة ومساعدة المهنس ابراهيم فى عمل التعديلات على برنامج الايتابس وتوضيح ذلك بالصور من على برنامج الايتابس لاننا هنا نناقش الموضوع على المنتدى وليس بيننا فقط حتى يستطيع زملائنا المتابعه واكتساب الخبره وسوف ارد على جميع استفساراته بعد الاطلاع على الملف 
كما اشكر المهندس ابراهيم على التميز فى المتابعه ومحاوله مساعدة الاخريين 
جارى مراجعه الملفات نظرا لوجود مشكله عندى فى برنامج الايتابس 
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (20 أكتوبر 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم انا لا اعرف النظام عندكم لكن نحن علينا تحرير نوتة حسابية نحدد فيه اختيار البراميتر الرئيسية في الدراسة ومن بينها كيف تم حساب r وخاصة ان هذا البراميتر يدخل في تعرف spectre وعليه ان كنت انطلقت في دراستك الدينامكية ب spectre معين صار لازم تغيرو وعلى كل تعاد الدراسة


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
لابد أختى المهندسه فاطمه من التحقق من القيمه المناسبه لقيمه r المناسبه للنظام الانشائى الموجود فى البرج أو المبنى الذى أقوم بعمل التحليل الانشائى له وكذلك التحقق من كل البراميتر الخاصه بهذا المبنى والمناسبه له فى مرحلة التحليل الاستاتيكى قبل الدخول الى التحليل الديناميكى لاننا لن نستطيع عمل التحليل الديناميكى قبل أن نقوم بعمل التحليل الاستاتيكى والذى نعتمد عليه كليتا وعلى قيمة قوة القص القاعدى الاستاتيكيه التى تم حسابها واستنتاجها من التحليل الاستاتيكى 
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (20 أكتوبر 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> احنا عندنا فقرة تقول 2. Système de contreventement constitué par des voiles porteurs en béton arméLe système est constitué de voiles uniquement ou de voiles et de portiques. Dans ce dernier
> cas les voiles reprennent plus de 20% des sollicitations dues aux charges verticales. On
> considère que la sollicitation horizontale est reprise uniquement par les voiles
> 
> معناها اذا تحملت الحوائط اكثر من 20% من الاحمال العمودية معناه ان الاحمال الافقية تعود كليا الى الحوائط ويتم اختيار R = 3.4 اما الفقراة الاخرى فهي تتشابه مع ما وضعتموه وحتى طريقة حساب نسبة القوى الافقية العائدة لعناصر الفريم ماعدا هذه الفقرة وتعتر بالنسبة لنا رئيسية وهامة وشكرا


هذا الشرط موجود بالكود الامريكى وهو اذا زادت الاحمال الرأسيه من أحمال حيه وميته عن 35% من القطاع الخرسانى لحائط القص فى هذه الحاله يتحول الحائط الى عمود ويتحول هذا الحائط وكأنه عمود فى نظام ال Building frame system وليس حائط ولن نستطيع ادخاله فى تحمل القوى الافقيه وممنوع تحميله بالاحمال الافقيه من رياح وزلازل وقد يكون هذا الشرط يتحقق على حائط واحد فقط من المبنى لذلك يجب تغيير أبعاده وقطاعه والتحقق من الشرط السابق عند عمل التصميم النهائى وهذا الشرط موجود فى برنامج الايتابس عند مرحلة التصميم وموضح فى البرنامج والمذكره التفصليه للبرنامج عند عرض نتائج تصميم حوائط القص فى برنامج الايتابس ولذلك التصميم على برنامج الايتابس للعناصر الرأسيه أفضل من برنامج CSI column لان ببرنامج الايتابس شروط الكود الخاصه بالتصميم لكل عنصر 
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## ayelamayem77 (20 أكتوبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اولا اود أن اشكر زميلنا المهندس أيمن الدائم البحث والمثابره على مشاركاته القيمه وكنت اتمنى أن يكون معنا من بداية ادخال البرج على برنامج الايتابس حتى تعم الفائده واطلب منه بدون تكليف مشاركة ومساعدة المهنس ابراهيم فى عمل التعديلات على برنامج الايتابس وتوضيح ذلك بالصور من على برنامج الايتابس لاننا هنا نناقش الموضوع على المنتدى وليس بيننا فقط حتى يستطيع زملائنا المتابعه واكتساب الخبره وسوف ارد على جميع استفساراته بعد الاطلاع على الملف
> كما اشكر المهندس ابراهيم على التميز فى المتابعه ومحاوله مساعدة الاخريين
> جارى مراجعه الملفات نظرا لوجود مشكله عندى فى برنامج الايتابس
> تقبلوا تحياتى



عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاتة

أستاذي الفاضل أسامة نواره أشكرك علي كلامك الطيب 

و أريد أن أقول أنك نبهت علي مجموعة أشياء لم يذكرها أحد قبلك علي حد علمي علي أي منتدي لضمان الحصول علي 
قوي أستاتيكية سليمة قبل البدع في التصميم أو عمل التحليل الديناميكي و هذه هي الامانة بحق في نقل العلم و هنا تكمن الحاجة الي عمل فيديو لشرح برنامج الايتابس بواسطه حضرتك لما لك من خبره كبيره بخبايا البرنامج الرائع.
و لقد عملت علي تجميع ما قلت و كيفية تطبيقة علي برنامج الايتابس و أتبعت الكود الامريكي ASCE-7-05
حيث أنه المعتمد عندنا في المملكة

و أنطلاقا من أن النقاش لا بد أن يكون بين جميع الاعضاء حتي يستفيد منه الكل 
أرجو مراجعة الرابط و ابداء الرأي حيث أنة يشمل علي ملخص ما سبق في صوره بسيطه


Amplification of Accidental Torsion in etabs in accordance with ASCE-7-05

http://www.mediafire.com/?nqc8uff3q0zq40m


Drift in Etabs in accordance with ASCE-7-05

http://www.mediafire.com/?4hobjaz1o9zyzkt


HOW TO CHECK OVERTURNING MOMENT IN ETABS


http://www.mediafire.com/?85stz7zdu7vkc6e

​و تبقي قيمة معامل الممطولية و سأعد لها ملف يشمل كيفية تطبيق النظام الانشائي علي الايتابس بعد الانتهاء من جميع المناقشات حول كيفية و طريقة التطبيق حسب الكود الامريكي في التصميم اولا ثم تفعيل ذلك في الايتابس
و عذرا أستاذي أنا نازل مصر يوم الاربعاء أجازه عيد و لن يسعفني الوقت للأشتراك الان مع أخي أبراهيم بارك الله فية علي ما يقوم به من مساعدتنا و انا ممتن له
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (20 أكتوبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> لابد أختى المهندسه فاطمه من التحقق من القيمه المناسبه لقيمه r المناسبه للنظام الانشائى الموجود فى البرج أو المبنى الذى أقوم بعمل التحليل الانشائى له وكذلك التحقق من كل البراميتر الخاصه بهذا المبنى والمناسبه له فى مرحلة التحليل الاستاتيكى قبل الدخول الى التحليل الديناميكى لاننا لن نستطيع عمل التحليل الديناميكى قبل أن نقوم بعمل التحليل الاستاتيكى والذى نعتمد عليه كليتا وعلى قيمة قوة القص القاعدى الاستاتيكيه التى تم حسابها واستنتاجها من التحليل الاستاتيكى
> تقبلى تحياتى



السلام عليكم ,اهلا اخ اسامة يبدو انك لم تفهم قصدي انا في الحقيقة اجبت عن السؤال عامة دون اي شيء اخر ودون النظر الى الكود لاني اعتقدت السؤال كما في الرياضيات عندما ننطلق من فرضية معينة ونمضي بها لغية النتيجة لا داعي لاعادة العمل كما في السؤال فالسائل يقول هل علي عند الانطلاق من قوة قص معينة يعطيها لعنلصر الفريم هل يستلزم ان يعيد التحقق من ذلك فاجيته ان ذلك يصبح ضروريا لاجل النوتة الحسابية فقط لاجل ذلك فاحنا عندنا المهندس مضطر في النوتة الحسابية توضيح قيم البراميتر واذ فعل ذلك سيجد نفسه اعاد العمل عندما غير في قطاعات الاعمدة هذا فقط الا اذا لم افهم السؤال


----------



## ayelamayem77 (20 أكتوبر 2012)

*طريقة حل الكمرات علي برنامج sap2000 تماما مثل الحل اليدوي*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 

اليكم أخواني كيفية نقل حمل البلاطه الي الكمرات بنفس طريقة الحل اليدوي أرجو المراجعة و ابداء الرأي

 الرابط:

TRANSFERING LOADS FROM SLAB TO BEAMS IN SAP2000.pdf


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (20 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
استاذنا الفاضل اسامة عارفين اننا بنثقل علي حضرتك فلي طلب ربما يؤيدني زملائي او لا فهو اقتراح و لحضراتكم الرأي
بالنسبة للجملة الأنشائية فهي تختلف من مصمم لأخر و من منطقة الي اخري و من مشروع لأخر و بناءا عليه فان المشروع المقترح قد نال من البحث والتمحيص في وضع نظامه الأنشائي وقت طويل الي ان توقفنا عند مشكلة ال R و في وجهة نظري انه لأعتماد النظام الثنائي يجب ان نغير ابعاد الحوائط و الأعمدة بطريقة تجعلنا نضع قيمة ال R نفسها التي تحقق القيمة المفترضة في الكود للنظام الثنائي بطريقة try & error وطبعا حاليا يتطلب جهد ووقت كبيرين و انا عن نفسي لا تسمح لي ظروفي بمساعدة الزميل المجتهد م ابراهيم في التعديل في الملفات هذا حل و يمكننا ان نتخطي تلك النقطة مع التنويه انه يجب البحث عن حلول اخري بما يحقق لنا تسلسل افكارنا حول تكملة المشروع و لن نتوقف عن البحث طالما بدأنا الطريق اما ان نتوقف عند نقطة واحدة اكثر من اسبوعين فاخشي ان تصيبنا روح الملل و الموضوع قيم و قد بذلتم فيه جهد كبير و نريد ان نتوج هذا الجهد بتكملة متسلسلة 
اعتذر للأطالة لكني غيورة علي الوقت و الجهد المبذول من حضراتكم وفقكم الله لكل خير


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (20 أكتوبر 2012)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> استاذنا الفاضل اسامة عارفين اننا بنثقل علي حضرتك فلي طلب ربما يؤيدني زملائي او لا فهو اقتراح و لحضراتكم الرأي
> بالنسبة للجملة الأنشائية فهي تختلف من مصمم لأخر و من منطقة الي اخري و من مشروع لأخر و بناءا عليه فان المشروع المقترح قد نال من البحث والتمحيص في وضع نظامه الأنشائي وقت طويل الي ان توقفنا عند مشكلة ال R و في وجهة نظري انه لأعتماد النظام الثنائي يجب ان نغير ابعاد الحوائط و الأعمدة بطريقة تجعلنا نضع قيمة ال R نفسها التي تحقق القيمة المفترضة في الكود للنظام الثنائي بطريقة try & error وطبعا حاليا يتطلب جهد ووقت كبيرين و انا عن نفسي لا تسمح لي ظروفي بمساعدة الزميل المجتهد م ابراهيم في التعديل في الملفات هذا حل و يمكننا ان نتخطي تلك النقطة مع التنويه انه يجب البحث عن حلول اخري بما يحقق لنا تسلسل افكارنا حول تكملة المشروع و لن نتوقف عن البحث طالما بدأنا الطريق اما ان نتوقف عند نقطة واحدة اكثر من اسبوعين فاخشي ان تصيبنا روح الملل و الموضوع قيم و قد بذلتم فيه جهد كبير و نريد ان نتوج هذا الجهد بتكملة متسلسلة
> اعتذر للأطالة لكني غيورة علي الوقت و الجهد المبذول من حضراتكم وفقكم الله لكل خير



لقد قال الاستاذ اسامة شيئا مهما في اول تدخلاته لا اتذكر في اي صفحة لكنني اتذكر انه قال عندما نصمم بناية ب 12 دور يختلف عن بناية 20 دور وهذه البناية كانت مصممة ل12 دور وعليه ربما كان الافضل اعتماد نظام حوائط للمشروع لكن الاستاذ اسامة اعتقد انه تعمد هذا ليشرح كل الحالات وعلى العموم لا اعتقد ان احذ يشعر بالملل فالمشاركين ياتون دائما بتدخلات جيدة مفيدة والاخ اسامة وساعده الايمن هيمة لم يترك للملل طريق االيس كذلك ؟


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (20 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اختي الفاضلة تلك وجهة نظري اني اري ان المجهود ليس مقسم علي فريق و للأسف وفقا لظروف عملي ومشاغل اخري لا استطيع تشارك الجهد مع الزميل الفاضل م ابراهيم كما ذكرت في مداخلتي السابقة
و عليه فادعو بالتوفيق للزميل ابراهيم في مواصلة المشروع مع الأستاذ اسامة و حضراتكم
كل عام و انتم جميعا بخير بمناسبة قدوم عيد الأضحي مع اطيب الأمنيات بسلامة بلادنا العربية مما تمر به


----------



## hema81 (20 أكتوبر 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> لقد قال الاستاذ اسامة شيئا مهما في اول تدخلاته لا اتذكر في اي صفحة لكنني اتذكر انه قال عندما نصمم بناية ب 12 دور يختلف عن بناية 20 دور وهذه البناية كانت مصممة ل12 دور وعليه ربما كان الافضل اعتماد نظام حوائط للمشروع لكن الاستاذ اسامة اعتقد انه تعمد هذا ليشرح كل الحالات وعلى العموم لا اعتقد ان احذ يشعر بالملل فالمشاركين ياتون دائما بتدخلات جيدة مفيدة والاخ اسامة وساعده الايمن هيمة لم يترك للملل طريق االيس كذلك ؟



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اولا احب ان اشكر الجميع على الروح الطيبة وان يجعل هذا العمل خالصا لوجهه الكريم واعتقد ان الجميع بلاشك قد استفاد من هذا العمل واولهم انا واعتقد ان مداخلة الاخت المهندسه اقرأ وارتقى من دافع الحرص على اكتمال المشروع واكتمال النفع العام من المشروع والا يتوقف العمل طويلا عند نقطة معينة حتى تكتمل الفائده وكما قلت م. فاطمة ان المشروع كان مقرر له ان يكون 12 دور وبعد ان قرر استاذنا الفاضل م اسامة تحويل المشروع الى 20 دور بالاضافة الى عدم الانتظام اخذ ذلك الكثير من الجهد للوصول الى افضل الحلول وبالطبع هذا ادى الى مزيد من التدريب .
ولكن اعتقد ان هذة المداخلة من م.اقرأ وارتقى من دافع ان المهندسين المبتدئين امثالى يريد فى بداية تعلمه للتصميم ان يضع خطا واضحا لموضوع التصميم فى البداية ثم ينتقل بعد ذلك الى المواضيع التى تحتاج للبحث والتدريب .
ارجو من المهندسة فاطمة والمهندسة أقرأ وارتقى وجميع الزملاء الافاضل مواصلة العمل معنا واثراء الموضوع بمداخلاتهم المتميزة .
ونحن فى انتظار المهندس اسامة لاستكمال ما بدأناه وانهاء هذه المرحلة من المشروع والانتقال الى مرحلة اخرى من دراسة تأثير الزلازل على البلاطات والتحليل الديناميكى للبرج بأذن الله .
تقبلوا تحياتى.


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (20 أكتوبر 2012)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> اختي الفاضلة تلك وجهة نظري اني اري ان المجهود ليس مقسم علي فريق و للأسف وفقا لظروف عملي ومشاغل اخري لا استطيع تشارك الجهد مع الزميل الفاضل م ابراهيم كما ذكرت في مداخلتي السابقة
> و عليه فادعو بالتوفيق للزميل ابراهيم في مواصلة المشروع مع الأستاذ اسامة و حضراتكم
> كل عام و انتم جميعا بخير بمناسبة قدوم عيد الأضحي مع اطيب الأمنيات بسلامة بلادنا العربية مما تمر به



وكل عام وانت بخير وجميع الاخوة وما قلته صحيحا وانا بصدق مشغولة جدا ليس هذا السبب فقط فانا كما تعلمين ليس لدينا نفس الكود واشكر جزيل الشكر الاخ والاستاذ الذي نفخر به اسامة لاني بفضل الله ثم بفضله اصبحت لدي فكرة المقارنة بين الاكواد والتي كانت من بين اهتماماتي ,وكما اشرت سابقا نحن نقوم بالدراسة الستاتكية بالموازات مع الدراسة الدينامكية ,قوة القص الستاتكية تعتبر كمصحح لمصار الطريقة الدينامكية حيث على قوة القص الدينامكي ان تكون اكبر من قوة القص الستاتيكي وفي حال حدوث العكس علينا التغيير في scale factor للدراسة الدينامكية لكي نمضي بها الى الاخير وتتوقف هذا الدراسة الستاتكية ونقول لها متشركين مساهمتك ارايتي ؟ عموما احببت تدخلاتك القيمة وشكرا ساقع بتوقيع الاخ اسامة
تقبلي تحياتي


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (20 أكتوبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اولا احب ان اشكر الجميع على الروح الطيبة وان يجعل هذا العمل خالصا لوجهه الكريم واعتقد ان الجميع بلاشك قد استفاد من هذا العمل واولهم انا واعتقد ان مداخلة الاخت المهندسه اقرأ وارتقى من دافع الحرص على اكتمال المشروع واكتمال النفع العام من المشروع والا يتوقف العمل طويلا عند نقطة معينة حتى تكتمل الفائده وكما قلت م. فاطمة ان المشروع كان مقرر له ان يكون 12 دور وبعد ان قرر استاذنا الفاضل م اسامة تحويل المشروع الى 20 دور بالاضافة الى عدم الانتظام اخذ ذلك الكثير من الجهد للوصول الى افضل الحلول وبالطبع هذا ادى الى مزيد من التدريب .
> ولكن اعتقد ان هذة المداخلة من م.اقرأ وارتقى من دافع ان المهندسين المبتدئين امثالى يريد فى بداية تعلمه للتصميم ان يضع خطا واضحا لموضوع التصميم فى البداية ثم ينتقل بعد ذلك الى المواضيع التى تحتاج للبحث والتدريب .
> ارجو من المهندسة فاطمة والمهندسة أقرأ وارتقى وجميع الزملاء الافاضل مواصلة العمل معنا واثراء الموضوع بمداخلاتهم المتميزة .
> ...



انت خلاص ماشاء الله عليك صرت استاذ اتوقع لك مستقبل زاهر في عالم الهندسة المدنية ,لقد تتبعت اسئلتك فهي اسئلة لا تصدر الا من شخص ذكي بارك الله فيك والله يحفظك


----------



## hema81 (20 أكتوبر 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> انت خلاص ماشاء الله عليك صرت استاذ اتوقع لك مستقبل زاهر في عالم الهندسة المدنية ,لقد تتبعت اسئلتك فهي اسئلة لا تصدر الا من شخص ذكي بارك الله فيك والله يحفظك



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاك الله خيرا الاخت المهندسة فاطمة ودى شهادة اعتز بها جدا 
بس انا لسه بتعلم وبارك الله فيكم واشكركم شكرا جزيلا على ماتبذلوه انتم من جهد انتى واستاذنا المهندس اسامة وجميع استاذتنا الافاضل على هذا المنتدى الموقر الذى تعلمنا منه الكثير فجزاكم الله خيرا .
واشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه .
تقبلى تحياتى.


----------



## ayelamayem77 (21 أكتوبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> هذا الشرط موجود بالكود الامريكى وهو اذا زادت الاحمال الرأسيه من أحمال حيه وميته عن 35% من القطاع الخرسانى لحائط القص فى هذه الحاله يتحول الحائط الى عمود ويتحول هذا الحائط وكأنه عمود فى نظام ال Building frame system وليس حائط ولن نستطيع ادخاله فى تحمل القوى الافقيه وممنوع تحميله بالاحمال الافقيه من رياح وزلازل وقد يكون هذا الشرط يتحقق على حائط واحد فقط من المبنى لذلك يجب تغيير أبعاده وقطاعه والتحقق من الشرط السابق عند عمل التصميم النهائى وهذا الشرط موجود فى برنامج الايتابس عند مرحلة التصميم وموضح فى البرنامج والمذكره التفصليه للبرنامج عند عرض نتائج تصميم حوائط القص فى برنامج الايتابس ولذلك التصميم على برنامج الايتابس للعناصر الرأسيه أفضل من برنامج CSI column لان ببرنامج الايتابس شروط الكود الخاصه بالتصميم لكل عنصر
> تقبلى تحياتى



 المهندس الفاضل أسامة نواره

أعتقد أنك تقصد هذا الشرط في الكود الامريكي ASCE-7-05-12.3.4.2


 Redundancy Factor, p, for Seismic Design Categories
D through F. For structures assigned to Seismic Design Category
D, E, or F, p shall equal 1.3 unless one of the following two
conditions is met, whereby p is permitted to be taken as 1.0
:
Each story resisting more than 35 percent of the base shear
in the direction of interest shall comply with Table 12.3-3

Lateral Force-Resisting
Element

Shear Walls or Wall Pier with a height-to length ratio of greater than 1.0

Requirement

Removal of a shear wall or wall pier with a
height-to-length ratio greater than 1.0 within
any story, or collector connections there to,
would not result in more than a 33% reduction
in story strength, nor does the resulting system
have an extreme torsional irregularity
(horizontal structural irregularity Type lb).
​و ارجو التصحيح أذا أخطأت

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله


----------



## ayelamayem77 (21 أكتوبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> السيد المهندس الفاضل /اسامة نوارة
> مرفق الملفات الخاصة بالمشروع على الروابط التاليه :
> 1- ملف الايتاب طبقا للكود الامريكى :
> ...



الاخ المهندس الفاضل إبراهيم
بارك الله فيك علي هذا المجهود الرائع
و لقد أطلعت علي ملف الايتابس و معماري المشروع بشكل بسيط
و لقد لاحظت الاتي
1-أن اذا زادت نسبة طول العمود الي عرضه عن 5 يتحول الي حائط (أرجو أن تصحح لي أن كنت خطأ)
2-أن عدد الاعمده بالمشروع قليل جدا 6 فقط و المفروض اننا نعمل علي تحقيق النظام الثنائي و ليس building frame system
و لذلك لدي أقتراح أرجو أن تتفضل بمراجعته (لقد عملت علي تحويل بعض الحوائط الي أعمده أرجو مراجعة الملف المرفق)
بالرجوع للملف المرفق كانت أطوال الحوائط 160سم و بعرض 30 سم أذا النسبة =160/30=5.33 
فاذا حولنا هذه الحوائط الي أعمده في برنامج الايتابس بطول 160سم و عرض 35سم ستصبح النسبة 160/35 = 4.57 أقل من 5 
و التأثير علي المعماري قليل (صحح لي أيضا إن أخطات)
و مما سبق ستتحسن النسبة في اتجاه النظام الثنائي
الرابط:
MODIFIED PLAN IN ETABS.pdf

كما أن منطقة الوسط ليس بها أي أعمده علي الطلاق و اذا أتبعنا المدرسة الامريكية و حذفنا الحوائط لتعريض الاعمده للاحمال الرأسية + 25% من حمل القص القاعده الكلية ستعطي قطاعات كبيره جدا للاعمده و حيث أن حوائط القص عند تقاطعها مع بعض يكون التسليح الرأسي مثل تسليح العمود و اعلم أن الايتابس لا يصممها كعمود فهل يمكن تمثيل هذه التقاطعات بأعمده في الموديل الثاني (حسب المدرسة الامريكية) و تعريضها لجزء من الاحمال الرأسية و في هذه الحالة يمكن تكبير قطاعتها بحيث لا تتعارض مع المعماري؟؟
 و كل ما سبق إن صح سيصب في صالح النظام الثنائي أذا أتبعنا المدرسة الامريكية أو السوريه 
تقبل تحياتي.


----------



## أسامه نواره (21 أكتوبر 2012)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> استاذنا الفاضل اسامة عارفين اننا بنثقل علي حضرتك فلي طلب ربما يؤيدني زملائي او لا فهو اقتراح و لحضراتكم الرأي
> بالنسبة للجملة الأنشائية فهي تختلف من مصمم لأخر و من منطقة الي اخري و من مشروع لأخر و بناءا عليه فان المشروع المقترح قد نال من البحث والتمحيص في وضع نظامه الأنشائي وقت طويل الي ان توقفنا عند مشكلة ال R و في وجهة نظري انه لأعتماد النظام الثنائي يجب ان نغير ابعاد الحوائط و الأعمدة بطريقة تجعلنا نضع قيمة ال R نفسها التي تحقق القيمة المفترضة في الكود للنظام الثنائي بطريقة try & error وطبعا حاليا يتطلب جهد ووقت كبيرين و انا عن نفسي لا تسمح لي ظروفي بمساعدة الزميل المجتهد م ابراهيم في التعديل في الملفات هذا حل و يمكننا ان نتخطي تلك النقطة مع التنويه انه يجب البحث عن حلول اخري بما يحقق لنا تسلسل افكارنا حول تكملة المشروع و لن نتوقف عن البحث طالما بدأنا الطريق اما ان نتوقف عند نقطة واحدة اكثر من اسبوعين فاخشي ان تصيبنا روح الملل و الموضوع قيم و قد بذلتم فيه جهد كبير و نريد ان نتوج هذا الجهد بتكملة متسلسلة
> اعتذر للأطالة لكني غيورة علي الوقت و الجهد المبذول من حضراتكم وفقكم الله لكل خير


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
اولا أنا ليس لدى أى مشكله فكما تعرفيين فأنا طويل النفس والحمد الله فى المناقشات العلميه وطالما أن فيه أفاده لى وللجميع فالحمد الله على ذلك ولكن أنا لدى مشكله فى برنامج الايتابس فقط دخل فيروس ضرب البرنامج وللان لم استطع تحميله مره ثانيه وأنا أحاول البعد عن تحميل برنامج الويندوز مره ثانيه لان ذلك سوف يأخذ الكثير من الوقت والجهد للبرامج الاخرى فأسألك الدعاء 
بالنسبه لقيمة R فى Dual system فنحن كما قلت أمام مدرستيين الاولى الامريكيه وهى بأن نحاول أن نصل بقطاعات البرج أو المبنى الى الحاله التى تكون فيها الاطارات الرأسيه (الاعمده والكمرات والبلاطات)تسطيع تحمل 25% من قوة القص القاعدى وكذلك التغيير بقطاعات حوائط القص بحيث تستطيع تحمل 75% من قوة القص القاعدى على الاقل وعندها يتم اعتماد قيمة R بدون تعديل المقابله لنطام ال Dual system=6.5 
وأما المدرسه الثانيه وهى السوريه والتى وهى التى تقوم بتغيير قيمة R بالنسبه والتناسب كعلاقه خطيه الى النظام الاقرب لقيمة R وهنا يتم تعديل قيمة R بحيث تختلف عن قيمة R الموجوده بالجدول فى الكود الامريكى أى نستطيع أن نقول أننا أمام نظام انشائى مقاوم للزلازل Without name حيث لايوجد له اسم بجدول الكود الامريكى upc97
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (21 أكتوبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> الاخ المهندس الفاضل إبراهيم
> بارك الله فيك علي هذا المجهود الرائع
> و لقد أطلعت علي ملف الايتابس و معماري المشروع بشكل بسيط
> و لقد لاحظت الاتي
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الاخ الفاضل مهندس ايمن اولا كل سنه وانت طيب وجميع الزملاء الافاضل بخير بمناسبة عيد الاضحى المبارك وان شاء الله ترجع بالسلامة وتكون اجازة سعيده باذن الله .
ثانيا بالنسبة لاقتراحك فاتفق معه تماما وحيث اننا نريد تطبيق النظام الثنائى ووجدنا ان نسبة مشاركة الاطارات فى مقاومة الاحمال الجانبيه قد قلت عن %25 ونسبة مشاركة الحوائط قد زادت عن %75 فالتفكير المنطقى يقول باننا نحاول زيادة الاعمدة والتقليل من اطوال حوائط القص دون الاخلال بتحملها للاحمال الرأسية ( الاحمال الميته والاحمال الحية ) وايضا تحقق شروط الامان بالنسبة لل drift . ولكنى حاولت ان افترض وجود هذة الحاله واشارت فى مشاركة سابقة لذلك ان فى حالة استحالة تحقق الشروط ( نسب المشاركة طبقا للكود ) الخاصة بالنظام كيف سنتعامل مع r فى هذة الحاله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وهنا اتت الاجابه من استاذنا الفاضل م. اسامة نوارة بأنه يمكن اتباع المدرسة السوريه فى تطبيق النسبه والتناسب للحصول على r الجديدة التى قد تختلف عن القيم الموجودة بالجدول فى الكود الامريكى .وقد قمت باعداد ملف لحساب قيمة r الجديده بالنسبة والتناسب فى المشاركة السابقة وننتظر رأى المهندس اسامة فى هذا الملف .واعتقد اننا بذلك قد تعلمنا شئ جديد فى هذا الموضوع .
ولحين ان يفرغ استاذنا م. اسامة من تحميل البرنامج سأحاول التعديل للوصول للنسب ولكن اخشى من ان هذا التعديل لا نستطيع معه تحقيق الامان بالنسبة ل drift عموما نحاول .
اما بالنسبة للنسبة التى تحقق تحول العمود الى حائط قص فهى كما ذكرت (الطول / العرض > 5) .
واخيرا تبقى مشكلتى الرئيسية معك او مع الكود لا اعرف ههههههههههه وهى كيف نلغى حوائط القص ويتم تحميل الاعمدة بكامل الاحمال الرأسية هل يتحقق هذا فى الطبيعة يعنى اقدر اقول ان الحوائط لا تتحمل احمال رأسية حقيقة لا اعرف ارجوووووووو التوضيح لهذه النقطة .
قد نقول اننا نستطيع مثلا فى نظام ال building frame system اننا قد نلغى تأثير تحمل الاعمده للاحمال الجانبية وتحميل حوائط القص بكل القوى الجانبية ونصل لهذة القطاعات الخاصة بالحوائط ثم نعاود بعمل check على العزوم المتولدة على الاعمدة من الاحمال الجانبية لان الافتراض لا يتناسب مع ما يحدث فى الواقع من مشاركة الاعمدة .
اما ان نلغى اشتراك احد العناصر فى تحمل الاحمال الرأسية فا انا غير مقتنع بهذة الجزئية وان كانت فى الكود وارجو من استاذنا الفاضل م اسامة توضيح هذة الجزئية.
واخير لى بعض الاستفسارات بخصوص الملفات التى قمت برفعها من قبل والخاص بالمعامل ax والدريفت ولكن نؤجلها حاليا لحين الانتهاء من معامل الممطوليه وبعد انتهائك من عمل الملف الخاص به لمناقشه هذة الامور جملة واحده فى حينه ان شاء الله 
تقبلى تحياتى.


----------



## hema81 (21 أكتوبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> اولا أنا ليس لدى أى مشكله فكما تعرفيين فأنا طويل النفس والحمد الله فى المناقشات العلميه وطالما أن فيه أفاده لى وللجميع فالحمد الله على ذلك ولكن أنا لدى مشكله فى برنامج الايتابس فقط دخل فيروس ضرب البرنامج وللان لم استطع تحميله مره ثانيه وأنا أحاول البعد عن تحميل برنامج الويندوز مره ثانيه لان ذلك سوف يأخذ الكثير من الوقت والجهد للبرامج الاخرى فأسألك الدعاء
> بالنسبه لقيمة R فى Dual system فنحن كما قلت أمام مدرستيين الاولى الامريكيه وهى بأن نحاول أن نصل بقطاعات البرج أو المبنى الى الحاله التى تكون فيها الاطارات الرأسيه (الاعمده والكمرات والبلاطات)تسطيع تحمل 25% من قوة القص القاعدى وكذلك التغيير بقطاعات حوائط القص بحيث تستطيع تحمل 75% من قوة القص القاعدى على الاقل وعندها يتم اعتماد قيمة R بدون تعديل المقابله لنطام ال Dual system=6.5
> وأما المدرسه الثانيه وهى السوريه والتى وهى التى تقوم بتغيير قيمة R بالنسبه والتناسب كعلاقه خطيه الى النظام الاقرب لقيمة R وهنا يتم تعديل قيمة R بحيث تختلف عن قيمة R الموجوده بالجدول فى الكود الامريكى أى نستطيع أن نقول أننا أمام نظام انشائى مقاوم للزلازل Without name حيث لايوجد له اسم بجدول الكود الامريكى upc97
> تقبلى تحياتى



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اشكرك استاذنا العزيز على التوضيح وادعو الله ان يتم حل المشكله الموجودة على جهاز حضرتك لان غيابك عن المشاركه ولو ليوم واحد يؤثر علينا نفسيا .
تقبل تحياتى.


----------



## ayelamayem77 (22 أكتوبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> الاخ الفاضل مهندس ايمن اولا كل سنه وانت طيب وجميع الزملاء الافاضل بخير بمناسبة عيد الاضحى المبارك وان شاء الله ترجع بالسلامة وتكون اجازة سعيده باذن الله .
> ثانيا بالنسبة لاقتراحك فاتفق معه تماما وحيث اننا نريد تطبيق النظام الثنائى ووجدنا ان نسبة مشاركة الاطارات فى مقاومة الاحمال الجانبيه قد قلت عن % ونسبة مشاركة الحوائط قد زادت عن u فالتفكير المنطقى يقول باننا نحاول زيادة الاعمدة والتقليل من اطوال حوائط القص دون الاخلال بتحملها للاحمال الرأسية ( الاحمال الميته والاحمال الحية ) وايضا تحقق شروط الامان بالنسبة لل drift . ولكنى حاولت ان افترض وجود هذة الحاله واشارت فى مشاركة سابقة لذلك ان فى حالة استحالة تحقق الشروط ( نسب المشاركة طبقا للكود ) الخاصة بالنظام كيف سنتعامل مع r فى هذة الحاله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وهنا اتت الاجابه من استاذنا الفاضل م. اسامة نوارة بأنه يمكن اتباع المدرسة السوريه فى تطبيق النسبه والتناسب للحصول على r الجديدة التى قد تختلف عن القيم الموجودة بالجدول فى الكود الامريكى .وقد قمت باعداد ملف لحساب قيمة r الجديده بالنسبة والتناسب فى المشاركة السابقة وننتظر رأى المهندس اسامة فى هذا الملف .واعتقد اننا بذلك قد تعلمنا شئ جديد فى هذا الموضوع .
> ...



الاخ الكريم إبراهيم 

كل عام وانت بخير عليك و علي جميع الأخوان بالمنتدي و شكرا علي كلامك الطيب

أرجو مراجعة الرابط و هو لمثال يستخدم الكود الامريكي و يوضح المؤلف طريقة التحليل لتفعيل النظام الثنائي
و كيف تم اعداد موديل ثاني بدون حوائط القص الفكره يا هندسه أن حوائط القص ستحمل جزء من الاحمال الرأسية كما تفضلت و لكن الكود يريد أن يحمل الفريم كل الاحمال الرأسية كمعامل أمان ليس اكثر 

أنظر بدقة للشرط في الكود

An essentially complete space frame provides support for gravity loads

و لو أراد الكود تحميل حوائط القص جزء من الاحمال الرأسية
.لذكرها في الشرط السابق
الرابط:
dual frame system.pdf

وارجو أيضا مراجعة الرابط و هذا لكور خرساني في أحد المباني العالية و كيف تم زراعه عمود عند تقاطع الاركان 
و من ثم يمكن أستخدام هذا العمود في الموديل الثاني عند حذف حوائط القص و تفعيل نسبة المشاركه 25%
و لكن يبقي السؤال كيف سنطبق هذا في الايتابس ؟؟؟
و أرجو ابداء الرأي
الرابط:
embedded column.pdf

و في النهاية تقبل تحياتي يا أخي الكريم


----------



## أسامه نواره (22 أكتوبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> هذا الشرط موجود بالكود الامريكى وهو اذا زادت الاحمال الرأسيه من أحمال حيه وميته عن 35% من القطاع الخرسانى لحائط القص فى هذه الحاله يتحول الحائط الى عمود ويتحول هذا الحائط وكأنه عمود فى نظام ال Building frame system وليس حائط ولن نستطيع ادخاله فى تحمل القوى الافقيه وممنوع تحميله بالاحمال الافقيه من رياح وزلازل وقد يكون هذا الشرط يتحقق على حائط واحد فقط من المبنى لذلك يجب تغيير أبعاده وقطاعه والتحقق من الشرط السابق عند عمل التصميم النهائى وهذا الشرط موجود فى برنامج الايتابس عند مرحلة التصميم وموضح فى البرنامج والمذكره التفصليه للبرنامج عند عرض نتائج تصميم حوائط القص فى برنامج الايتابس ولذلك التصميم على برنامج الايتابس للعناصر الرأسيه أفضل من برنامج CSI column لان ببرنامج الايتابس شروط الكود الخاصه بالتصميم لكل عنصر
> تقبلى تحياتى





ayelamayem77 قال:


> المهندس الفاضل أسامة نواره
> أعتقد أنك تقصد هذا الشرط في الكود الامريكي ASCE-7-05-12.3.4.2
> Redundancy Factor, p, for Seismic Design Categories
> D through F. For structures assigned to Seismic Design Category
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اليك أخى المهندس أيمن مثال يدوى محلول لحائط قص بالكود الامريكى Upc97يوضح المقصود من الموضوع السابق 




واليك نفس الموضوع فى كتاب المهندس عماد درويش الجزء الثالث كما يلى 



SHEARWALL-Rev1.rar 

تقبل تحياتى


----------



## ayelamayem77 (22 أكتوبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اليك أخى المهندس أيمن مثال يدوى محلول لحائط قص بالكود الامريكى Upc97يوضح المقصود من الموضوع السابق
> 
> 
> ...



بارك الله فيك أستاذي المهندس أسامه نواره

موضوع الزلازل موضوع كبير و متشعب و أنا بحاول أتعلم و الحمد لله أنت معنا لكي تضعنا علي الطريق السليم و كل عام و انت بخير بمناسبه العيد
و السلام عليكم و رحمه الله


----------



## ayelamayem77 (23 أكتوبر 2012)

*تفعيل نسبة 25% من قوي القص القاعدي الي الاعمده في الموديل الثاني في برنامج الايتابس*

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله
عند الحديث عن dual system و shear wall-frame interactive system في الكود الامريكي
ذكرت في مداخلات سابقة عن فكره لابد من عمل أكثر من موديل لتحقيق شروط الكود والموديل الثاني قلت انه بدون حوائط قص و يعرض ل25% من أحمال الزلازل لتذهب كلية للاعمده و قلت أن الاعمده تصمم من القيم الاكبر من الموديل الاول و الثاني و قد قام أخي المهندس ابراهيم و قال أن عند حذف حوائط القص ستتعرض الاعمده لاحمال رأسية كبيره بالاضافه الي 25% من الزلازل و دخلت معه في مناقشات أن هذا شرط الكود و الصراحه أن المهندس ابراهيم عنده حق و بالمراجعة و أرجو من اخواني مراجعة الرابط لمثال محلول بالكود الامريكي للمنطقة B و قام المؤلف بعمل 2 موديل و لكن بساب 2000 و طبق ما قلته من قبل ماعدا شئ هام القوي المختلفة الناشئة من load case seismic من (عزوم و قص ) تؤخذ من الاكبر من الموديل الاول أو الثاني أما القوي الرأسية تؤخد من الموديل الاول فقط الذي يشمل كل اعضاء المبني
و أذا اردنا أن نستخدم برنامج اليتابس في الموديل الثاني لابد من الابقاء علي حوائط القص مع جعل حوائط القص تتحمل القوي الرأسية من الاحمال الحيه و الميته
و لا تتحمل أي شئ من 25% من قوي القص القاعدي الكليه للمبني ككل و لا تدخل في حساب مركز الجسأه 

الرابط:
Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire

أرجو تنزيل scan من 86 الي 100

و في النهاية نحن في أنتظار رد المهندس أسامه علي ما سبق ذكره للتصحيح ان أخطأت و أشكر أخي المهندس إبراهيم علي تطبيق ما قلت و من ثم أكتشاف الخطأ و ساعدني علي تصحيحه

و السلام عليكم و عيد سعيد علي الامه الاسلاميه إن شاء الله


----------



## hema81 (23 أكتوبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله
> عند الحديث عن dual system و shear wall-frame interactive system في الكود الامريكي
> ذكرت في مداخلات سابقة عن فكره لابد من عمل أكثر من موديل لتحقيق شروط الكود والموديل الثاني قلت انه بدون حوائط قص و يعرض ل25% من أحمال الزلازل لتذهب كلية للاعمده و قلت أن الاعمده تصمم من القيم الاكبر من الموديل الاول و الثاني و قد قام أخي المهندس ابراهيم و قال أن عند حذف حوائط القص ستتعرض الاعمده لاحمال رأسية كبيره بالاضافه الي 25% من الزلازل و دخلت معه في مناقشات أن هذا شرط الكود و الصراحه أن المهندس ابراهيم عنده حق و بالمراجعة و أرجو من اخواني مراجعة الرابط لمثال محلول بالكود الامريكي للمنطقة B و قام المؤلف بعمل 2 موديل و لكن بساب 2000 و طبق ما قلته من قبل ماعدا شئ هام القوي المختلفة الناشئة من load case seismic من (عزوم و قص ) تؤخذ من الاكبر من الموديل الاول أو الثاني أما القوي الرأسية تؤخد من الموديل الاول فقط الذي يشمل كل اعضاء المبني
> و أذا اردنا أن نستخدم برنامج اليتابس في الموديل الثاني لابد من الابقاء علي حوائط القص مع جعل حوائط القص تتحمل القوي الرأسية من الاحمال الحيه و الميته
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اشكرك اخى العزيز المهندس ايمن على حرصك الدائم على المشاركة و التوضيح واشكرك على هذه المعلومة التى ارهقتنى كثيرا فى البحث ولكنى لم اجد لها حلا سوى ما قلته لك سابقا واكدته انت فى هذة المشاركة وعموما ننتظر استاذنا مهندس اسامه لمزيد من التوضيح فى هذه النقطة .
وكما وعدتك ووعدت المهندس اسامة بمحاولة تحقيق النظام الثنائى فى هذا المشروع بتحقيق نسب مشاركة للاطارات لاتقل عن %25 من تحمل الاحمال الجانبية ونسب مشاركة لحوائط القص لا تزيد عن %75 لتحقيق ال DUAL SYSTEM والابقاء على قيمة الR معامل الممطولية بدون تغيير وبالمحاولات المتتالية توصلت للاقتراح التالى:
1- ملف المشروع على الايتاب على الرابط التالى :
3D MODEL By UBC For DAUL Systeme.rar
2- الحسابات الخاصة بالمشروع على الرابط التالى:
UBC Calculations ( DAUL Systeme).rar
حيث توصلت بتعديل ابعاد بعض حوائط القص وتحويلها الى اعمدة بتحقيق شروط النظام الثنائى من حيث نسب المشاركة للاطارات وحوائط القص وكانت كما يلى :
1- فى الاتجاه X : نسبه مشاركة الاطارات %25 ونسبه مشاركة حوائط القص %75 .
2- فى الاتجاة Y : نسبة مشاركة الاطارات %27 ونسبة مشاركة حوائط القص %73 . 
كما هو موجود بالملف المرفق الخاص بحسابات الR كما تم حساب المعامل AX والذى قمت بحسابه هذة المرة مع جميع حالات التحميل وتم ادخال قيم الOVERRIDE فى الحالات التى زادت فيها AX عن القيمة 1 وتم تعديل هذا الملف بناء على ذلك كما تم التحقق من الدريفت ايضا مع جميع حالات التحميل ووجد انه SAFE فى جميع الحالات .
وبذلك وبعد مراجعة استاذنا مهندس اسامة لهذة الملفات واعتمادها سنقوم باذن الله بادخال حالات التحميل LOAD COMBINATIONS والتى توصلنا لها من قبل لايجاد اقصى حالات تحميل على الاعمدة وحوائط القص للبدء فى التصميم باذن الله .
فى انتظار الاطلاع وابداء الرأى .
تقبلوا تحياتى.


----------



## أسامه نواره (24 أكتوبر 2012)

نرجو من المهندس ابراهيم بدون تكليف الاتى :-
1- توضيح كيفية استنتاج واستخراج اجمالى قوة القص القاعدى للاعمده منفصله ولحوائط القص منفصله ومقارنتها باجمالى قوة القص القاعدى الكليه بالصور خطوه خطوه حتى تتضح الرؤيا ويتعلم معى زملائنا المهندسيين كيفية استخراج النتائج بعد حل الملف على البرنامج لاننا هنا نشبه كمن يقدم وجبه جاهزه تك اوى بدون أن يوضح الصوره فى مطبخ نتائج الايتابس
2- المطلوب عمل مقارنه فى لغة الارقام وهى لغة المهندسيين بين اخر ملفيين تم عملهما الاول باشتراطات قيمة R بالنظام السورى والملف باشتراطات الكود الامريكى والملف الثالث القديم (مع تعديل قيمة R حسب الكود الامريكى ) قبل زيادة وتعديل أماكن حوائط لتقليل الفرق بين مركز الجساءه ومركز الكتله للاتى :-
- نتائج قيمة Time peroid الحقيقى قبل مقارنته باشتراطات الكود للملفات الثلاث لان ذلك سوف نحتاج اليه فى التحليل الديناميكى وكما أن النتائج سوف يتم عليها مناقشه جيده 
- نتائج قيمة الDrift للملفات الثلاث 
- نسبة اطوال الحوائط الى ارتفاع المبنى فى الملفات الثلاثه
- قيمة R فى الملفات الثلاث 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (24 أكتوبر 2012)

ayelamayem77; قال:


> عليكم السلام و رحمة اللة و بركاتة
> المهندس الفاضل أسامة شكرا علي كلامك الطيب
> النظام الانشائي الdual system حسب الكود الامريكي يشترط مجموعة من الشروط و اذا نظرنا الي الشرط رقم 3 في مداخلة المهندس أسامة نجد أن المطلوب هو تحمل كل من حوائط القص و الفريم قوه الزلازل معن حسب جساءه حوائط القص و الفريم و هو مايؤدي الي جعل نسبة مشاركه حوائط القص كما في المشروع الذي يتم دراستة الي 80% والفريم الي 20% و ممكن نجد في مشروع أخر نسبة حوائط القص 85% و الفريم 15% مثلا
> أذن عند تمثيل المنشأ بموديل كامل شامل كل الحوائط و الفريم فقد حققنا الشرط الثالث من التعريف يبقي تحقيق الشرط الاول و الثاني و هي شروط اضافية لتطبيق قيمة المعامل R و أعتماد النظام الانشائي الdual system و هي أن الفريم متمثل في السقف+الاعمده يستطيع منفصلا أن يحمل كل الاحمال الرأسية (الشرط الاول من تعريف الdual system)
> ...


لمزيد من المعرفه عن النظام المشترك Dual system يرجى الاطلاع على الملف التالى 
http://www.mediafire.com/?t0jgn8gckrnfufk
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (24 أكتوبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> نرجو من المهندس ابراهيم بدون تكليف الاتى :-
> 1- توضيح كيفية استنتاج واستخراج اجمالى قوة القص القاعدى للاعمده منفصله ولحوائط القص منفصله ومقارنتها باجمالى قوة القص القاعدى الكليه بالصور خطوه خطوه حتى تتضح الرؤيا ويتعلم معى زملائنا المهندسيين كيفية استخراج النتائج بعد حل الملف على البرنامج لاننا هنا نشبه كمن يقدم وجبه جاهزه تك اوى بدون أن يوضح الصوره فى مطبخ نتائج الايتابس
> 2- المطلوب عمل مقارنه فى لغة الارقام وهى لغة المهندسيين بين اخر ملفيين تم عملهما الاول باشتراطات قيمة R بالنظام السورى والملف باشتراطات الكود الامريكى والملف الثالث القديم (مع تعديل قيمة R حسب الكود الامريكى ) قبل زيادة وتعديل أماكن حوائط لتقليل الفرق بين مركز الجساءه ومركز الكتله للاتى :-
> - نتائج قيمة Time peroid الحقيقى قبل مقارنته باشتراطات الكود للملفات الثلاث لان ذلك سوف نحتاج اليه فى التحليل الديناميكى وكما أن النتائج سوف يتم عليها مناقشه جيده
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
استاذنا الفاضل م / اسامة نوارة 
سأحاول فيما يلى شرح طريقة الحصول على نسب مشاركة كل من الاعمدة وحوائط القص فى مقاومة الاحمال الجانبية ومقارنتها بقوة القص القاعدى الاجماليه المطبقة على المنشأ وذلك بالمشروع الاول :
1- نقوم بحساب الزمن الدورى للمنشأ اولا من معادلة الكود T= Ct * H ^ 0.75 حيث H هى الارتفاع الكلى للمبنى ومنها نجد ان T=1.1446 SEC .
2- يتم فرض القيمة المبدئية ل R على حسب النظام المقترح وهنا فى مشروعنا هو النظام الثنائى وتكون قيمة R طبقا للجدول الخاص بها الموجود بالكود هى 6.5 .
3-يتم عمل حالات التحميل الخاصه بالزلازل وهى 6 حالات EQX, EQXP,EQXN,EQY,EQYP,EQYN وتعريفها فى البرنامج بالمعاملات السابقة كما فى الصورة التالية:
http://www2.0zz0.com/2012/10/24/13/788311884.jpg
4- يتم حل المنشأ طبقا للافتراضات السابقة ومن خلال ملف الSUMMARY REPORT يتم حساب الزمن الدورى الحقيقى للمنشأ بطرايقة رايلى ومقارنتها بالقيم الموجودة بالكود كما تعلمنا سابقا ومنها نصل ان القيمة النهائية ل T= 1.6024 ويتم فك الحل وادخالها مرة ثانية فى جميع حالات التحميل الخاص بالزلازل كما بالصورة التالية:
http://www2.0zz0.com/2012/10/24/14/504944304.jpg
5- يتم حل المنشأ مرة ثانية بعد ادخال القيمة النهائية لT وذلك لحساب معامل تصعيد اللامركزية AX وذلك من خلال ايضا ال 
SUMMARY REPORT 
كما تعلمنا وحساب القيمة الواجب ادخالها فى الادوار التى يزيد فيها هذا المعامل عن 1 مع حالات التحميل المختلفه كما بالصورة التالية:
http://www2.0zz0.com/2012/10/24/14/500661246.jpg
ويمكن مشاهدة هذة القيم التى تم ادخالها بعد حل المنشأ على الايتاب من الSUMMARY REPORT كما بالصورة التالية :
http://www2.0zz0.com/2012/10/24/14/815572399.jpg
وبذلك نكون قد قمنا بتصحيح قيم ال ECCENTRICITY ونقوم بحل الملف مرة اخرى .
6- بعد حل الملف نقوم بعمل CHECK MAX DRIFT للمبنى فى الاتجاهين من خلال الملف الذى قمنا بعمله قبل ذلك والتأكد من انه SAFE فى الاتجاهين مع جميع حالات التحميل المختلفة .
مرفق الملف الخاص بالمشروع الاول قبل تعديل حوائط القص وجميع الحسابات الخاصة به والتى سنقوم بأذن الله بشرح طريقة حساب نسبة المشاركة للاعمده وحوائط القص كلا على حده على هذة الملفات بالخطوات التفصيلية حتى تتضح الصورة على الرابط التالى:
PROJECT 1.rar
وللحديث بقية 
تقبل تحياتى.


----------



## hema81 (24 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
ننتقل الى كيفيه حساب نسبة مشاركة حوائط القص والاعمدة فى مقاومة الاحمال الجانبية وسأقوم بشرح الطريقة بالتفصيل فى اتجاه X ويمكن تكرار نفس الخطوات فى الاتجاه Y كما يلى :
اولا : حساب نسبة مشاركة حوائط القص فى الاتجاه X :
1- اثناء عمل النمذجة للملف يفضل عمل PIER LABEL لحوائط القص فى اتجاه X واعطاءها الرمز PX1,PX2,..... وكذلك الحوائط فى اتجاه Y واعطاءها الرمز PY2, PY1 , ........... وهكذا حتى يسهل اختيار الحوائط فى كل اتجاه بسهوله كما فى هذه الصورة :
http://www2.0zz0.com/2012/10/24/14/198013762.jpg
حيث من قائمة SELECT / BY PIER ID يتم اختيار الحوائط الموازية للاتجاه X كما فى الصورة التالية :
http://www2.0zz0.com/2012/10/24/14/155363386.jpg
2- من قائمة DISPLAY / SHOW TABLES كما يلى:
http://www2.0zz0.com/2012/10/24/14/432523492.jpg
يتم عرض القوى الداخليه المتولده على الحوائط فى الاتجاه X من حالة التحميل EQX وذلك فى جميع الادوار من خلال WALL OUT PUT / WALL FORCES / PIER FORCES كما بالصورة التاليه :
http://www2.0zz0.com/2012/10/24/14/125903135.jpg
ويتم عرض الجدول كما بالصورة التالية ومن قائمة EDIT / COPY ENTIRE TABLE يتم نسخ ما بداخل هذا الجدول 
http://www2.0zz0.com/2012/10/24/14/141229014.jpg
3- يتم فتح ملف اكسل جديد وعمل PAST لهذا الجدول داخل الاكسل حيث سنقوم باستخدام امكانيات الاكسل فى عمل فلتره لهذا الجدول او SORT للحصول على قوة القص V2 المتولده اسفل (BOTTOM ) الحوائط بالدور الاول ( F1) فى اتجاه LOCAL AXIS 2 وذلك من قائمة DATA / SORT / BY STORY لترتيب الادوار ثم BY LOC لترتيب المكان المراد على الحوائط كما بالصور التالية :
http://www2.0zz0.com/2012/10/24/14/933729804.jpg
http://www2.0zz0.com/2012/10/24/14/906020767.jpg
وبذلك نحصل على القوى بالدور الارضى اسفل الحوائط V2 كما يلى:
http://www2.0zz0.com/2012/10/24/14/253794681.jpg
وللحديث بقية 
تقبلوا تحياتى.


----------



## hema81 (24 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
بعد ترتيب القوى المتولدة على الحوائط نتيجة الحاله EQX والتى تعطى رد فعل فى اتجاه ال LOCAL AXIS 2 وهى قوى قص V2 نقوم بنسخ ما حصلنا عليه من الملف السابق والدخول الى الملف الذى قمت بعمله لحسابات الR والذى اسميته R-CALCULATION وعمل PAST فى الملف RX فى SHEAR WALL IN X DIRECTION كما بالصورة التالية :
http://www2.0zz0.com/2012/10/24/15/960749446.jpg
حيث نقوم بتجميع القوى V2 لتكون هى اجمالى قوة القص المتولدة على الحوائط الموازية للاتجاه X من الحاله EQX ويتبقى لنا حساب قوى القص V3 المتولدة على الحوائط الموازية للاتجاه Y من الحاله EQX للوصول الى اجمالى ما تتحمله الحوائط فى هذا الاتجاه كما يلى :
1- نقوم باختيار حوائط القص فى الاتجاه Y من قائمة SELECT / PIER ID كما بالصورة التالية :
http://www2.0zz0.com/2012/10/24/15/305831824.jpg
وبنفس الخطوات السابقة يتم اظهار القوى المتولدة عليها فى صورة جدول ونسخ هذا الجدول الى الاكسل وعمل الفلتره اللازمة كما سبق للوصول الى الصورة التالية:
http://www2.0zz0.com/2012/10/24/15/234261465.jpg
ونقوم بنسخ هذا الجدول الى الملف الخاص بحسابات الR ووضعها فى SHEAR WALL IN Y DIRECTION كما بالصورة التالية :
http://www2.0zz0.com/2012/10/24/15/407455880.jpg
وبذلك نكون قد حصلنا على اجمالى قوى القص المتولدة على الحوائط من الحاله EQX من جمع القيمتين V2+V3 ويتبقى لنا حساب قوى القص المتولدة على الاعمدة .
وللحديث بقية 
تقبلوا تحياتى.


----------



## hema81 (24 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
وبنفس الطريقة وبنفس الاسلوب يتم التعامل مع الاعمدة حيث نقوم بالماوس وبعد تفعيل الخيار ALL STORIES باختيار الاعمدة التى يكون البعد البعد الاكبر لها موازيا للاتجاة X كما بالصورة التالية :
http://www2.0zz0.com/2012/10/24/15/763035735.jpg
ومن قائمة DISPLAY / SHOW TABLES L/ FRAME OUT PUT / COLUMN FORCES واختيار حالة التحميل EQX كما بالصورة التالية :
http://www2.0zz0.com/2012/10/24/15/504177153.jpg
يتم عرض القوى المتولدة على الاعمدة والناتجة من الحاله EQX على صورة جدول نقوم بنسخه الى الاكسل كما يلى:
http://www2.0zz0.com/2012/10/24/15/162325613.jpg
ثم يتم عمل الفلتره اللازمة على برنامج الاكسل على حسب الدور والLOCATION كما بالصور التالية :
http://www2.0zz0.com/2012/10/24/15/329698712.jpg
http://www2.0zz0.com/2012/10/24/15/810156921.jpg
وبذلك نكون قد حصلنا على القوى بهذا الشكل :
http://www2.0zz0.com/2012/10/24/15/733202736.jpg
نقوم بالنسخ لهذا الجدول الى داخل ملف R- CALCULATIONS تحت COLUMN IN X- DIRECTION كما بالصورة التاليه :
http://www2.0zz0.com/2012/10/24/15/793071164.jpg
وبذلك نكون قد حصلنا على قوى القص المتولده V2 على الاعمدة الموازية لاتجاة X من الحاله EQX ويتبقى لنا الاعمدة الموازية لاتجاه y .
وبنفس الطريقة بالماوس يتم اختيار الاعمدة الموازية لاتجاه Y كما فى هذة الصورة :
http://www2.0zz0.com/2012/10/24/15/458748774.jpg
حيث يمكن بنفس الطريقة السابقة اظهار القوى المتولدة عليها من الحالةEQX ونقلها الى ملف اكسل جديد وعمل الفلترة اللازمة بالطريقة السابقة ونسخ الجدول الى ملف الR-CALCULATION تحت COLUMN IN Y DIRECTION كما بالصورة التالية للحصول على V3 :
http://www2.0zz0.com/2012/10/24/16/374989443.jpg
وبذلك يمكن الحصول على اجمالى قوى القص المتولدة على الاعمدة فى الاتجاة X من الحالة EQX من جمع القيمتين V2+V3 .
من خلال الخطوات السابقة تمكنا من حساب قوى القص المتولدة على حوائط القص والاعمدة والتى تمثل رد الفعل من قوة الزلازل فى الاتجاه X وهى الحالة EQX ولكى نتأكد من ان الخطوات السابقة صحيحة لذا يجب مقارنة هذة القوى ( رد الفعل ) بقوة القص القاعدى ( القوة المؤثرة فى اتجاه X عند منسوب الاساسات ) والتى يجب ان تكون محصلتهما صفر وهذا ماسننتقل اليه فى الخطوة التالية
وللحديث بقية 
تقبلوا تحياتى.


----------



## hema81 (24 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
من خلال الخطوات السابقة توصلنا الى اجمالى قوة القص على الاعمدة وحوائط القص ( رد الفعل ) والتى تساوى تقريبا 367.3 وسنقوم بالتحقق من اجمالى قوة القص القاعدى فى اتجاة X عند منسوب الاساسات للتأكد من انها بنفس القيمة السابقة لتكون المحصلة صفر ويتم ذلك كالتالى:
1- من قائمة DISPLAY / SHOW TABLES / LOAD DEFINITION /AUTO SEISMIC LOAD / AUTO SEISMIC UBC97 
كما بالصورة التالية :
http://www2.0zz0.com/2012/10/24/16/400632223.jpg
حيث يتم عرض قيمة اجمالى قوة القص القاعدى عند منسوب الاساسات والتى تساوى نفس القيمة السابقة 367.30 كما بالصورة التالية :
http://www2.0zz0.com/2012/10/24/16/314283803.jpg
وبالرجوع الى ملف R-CALCULATION وبوضع قيمة قوة القص القاعدى يمكن الحصول على نسب مشاركة حوائط القص والاعمدة كما فى الصورة التالية:
http://www2.0zz0.com/2012/10/24/16/751432761.jpg
حيث وجدنا فى هذة الحالة ( المشروع الاول قبل تعديل اطوال حوائط القص ) ان نسبة مشاركة حوائط القص فى اتجاة X هى %83 ونسبة مشاركة الاعمدة فى نفس الاتجاه %17 وبنفس الطريقة يتم تكرار نفس الخطوات للاتجاه Y .
ومن هذة النسب وحيث اننا لم نحقق النظام الثنائى طبقا لنسب الكود الامريكى UBC يمكن تصحيح قيمة الR بالطريقة السورية والتى اعدت ملف الR- CORRECTION لحساب القيمة الجديدة ل R بالتناسب الخطى حيث تم وضع حالتين :
1- ان نسبة مشاركة الاطارات تقع بين %25 و %10 كما فى حالتنا هذه .
2-ان نسبة مشاركة الاطارات تقع بين %50 و %25.
وبمعادله بسيطة وبالنسبة والتناسب يمكن حساب قيمة R الجديدة من هذا الملف كما بالصورة التالية:
http://www2.0zz0.com/2012/10/24/16/900954579.jpg
واخيرا ارجو ان اكون قد وفقت فى شرح هذة الجزئية .
تقبلوا تحياتى.


----------



## أسامه نواره (24 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اولا نشكر المهندس ابراهيم على التوضيحات السابقه وننتظر منه باقى المقارنات ولكن يوجد بعض الملاحظات :-
1- بعد حل الملف على برنامج الايتابس كانت نتائج قوة القص القاعدى للحاله QX=399.97ton كالاتى





بينما فى حساباتك فى جداول الاكسل=367.26ton




2- كيف نتعامل مع حائط قص(core) يكون على شكل حرف U فى تعيين قيمة V2-2 &V3-3& M3-3& M2-2 كلاتى 



تقبل تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (24 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اشكرك استاذنا العزيز على المتابعة 
وبالنسبة للملاحظة السابقة اريد ان اوضح شيئا وهو ان الملف الذى قمت برفعه فى المشاركة السابقة فى الصورة النهائية بعد تصحيح قيمة ال r وهى rx=5.97 , ry= 6.03 بينما هذة الحسابات تمت قبل تعديل ال r وكانت القيمة المفروضه r=6.5 وعلية ظهرت مع حضرتك قيمة القص السابقة بينما لو تم تعديل الr الى 6.5 ستحصل على القيمة الموجودة بالحسابات التى قمت برفعها والتى تتم قبل تعديل قيمة r .
تقبل تحياتى.


----------



## أسامه نواره (24 أكتوبر 2012)

الى الزملاء الذين يعملون فى دولة الامارات - دبى هذا الملف الجميل فى تصميم الكمرات والاعمده وحوائط القص تحت تأثير الرياح والزلازل طبقا للكود الامريكى ASCE 7 وكذلك Upc97 والمعمول به فى امارة دبى 
وبالطبع هذا الملف تم تنزيله من هذا المنتدى الموقر فأردت أن ارفعه مره ثانيه وهو من الملفات المهمه 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?3kcacb7f2cyyjbc
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (24 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
مرفق الملفات الثلاثة التى تم التوصل اليها بالمشروع بدأ من محاولة تقليل الفارق بين مركز الثقل ومركز الجسأة وحتى الوصول الى تحقيق النظام الثنائى DUAL SYSTEM بالمشروع والملفات على الروابط التاليه :
1- PROJECT 1.rar
2- PROJECT 2.rar
3-http://www.mediafire.com/?2o9jqmff5q3zce4
كما قمت بعمل المقارنة المطلوبة بالارقام من استاذنا م اسامة نوارة والملف على الرابط التالى :
DIFFRENCE BETWEEN 3 PROJECTS.rar
ارجو من المهندس اسامة مراجعة تلك الملفات وابداء رأيه فيها حتى تكتمل الفائده بأذن الله .
تقبل تحياتى.


----------



## أسامه نواره (24 أكتوبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اولا نشكر المهندس ابراهيم على التوضيحات السابقه وننتظر منه باقى المقارنات ولكن يوجد بعض الملاحظات :-
> 
> 2- كيف نتعامل مع حائط قص(core) يكون على شكل حرف U فى تعيين قيمة V2-2 &V3-3& M3-3& M2-2 كلاتى
> ...


لابد وأن نعرف كما ذكرت سابقا اذا اردنا جعل الثلاث حوائط السابقه مرتبطه مع بعضها البعض وتعمل كشكل واحد وكcore وحده واحده لابد وأن يتم اختياره الثلاث حوائط بالماوس ثم من قائمة Assigin>shell/area>pier label ثم يتم تحديد واختيار اسم واحد لهذه الحوائط الثلاث حتى نتعامل معها كوحده واحده ويتم التعامل معه هنا وكأنه Frame element
ولكن فى اى اتجاه يكون العزوم الرئيسيه (M3-3) التى سوف يتحملها الcore ؟؟؟ 
لابد وأن نعرف أن M3-3 تكون دائما حول المحور الذى يكون عنده أكبر عزم قصور ذاتى moment of inertia لقطاع الcore اى اذا كان ال core عزمه القصور الذاتى له أكبر فى الاتجاه X فستكون العزوم الرئيسيه التى يتحملها القطاع M3-3 حول محور X-X وطبعا لاننسى أنه سوف يناظرها V2-2 وعندئذ سوف تكون العزوم الاقل التى سوف يتحملها القطاع (core) وهى M2-2 سوف تكون فى اتجاه Y-Y ويناظرها V3-3 كما بالصور التاليه 












ونوضح ذلك حتى نعرف أثناء تجميع قوة القص القاعدى لحوائط القص نعرف اتجاه ومقدار قوة القص القاعدى للcore فى أثناء حساب نسبة مشاركة حوائط القص فى تحمل قوة القص القاعدى 
وطبعا هذا الامر غير موجود فى حالة حوائط القص البسيطه المستطيله المنفرده 
تقلاوا تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (24 أكتوبر 2012)

فى الموديل الثانى الذى ارفقه المهندس ابراهيم نجد أن أطوال حوائط القص أكبر مايمكن *% in X- Direction = 31.55 / 65 = 48.50 %* ويقابلها أقل قيمه ل *Tx = 2.4470 sec* وهذا يعنى الاتى عند مراجعة منى طيف الاستجابه المرن فى الكود الامريكى upc97 :-





1- أن الزياده فى عدد وأطوال حوائط القص فى المبنى والذى معه يقل زمن المنشأ للبرج بتاعنا وهذا غير مطلوب ؟؟؟؟ يعنى ايه ؟؟؟ يعنى كلما زادت حوائط القص ده مش كويس للزلازل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
طيب ليه ياباشمهندس ؟؟؟ لانك لو بصيت على المنحنى السابق لطيف الاستجابه المرن برده يتكون من أربع معادلات زيه زى الكود المصرى وأخطر مافيه هو أن تقع أو تقترب قيمة T الخاصه بالبرج أو المنشأ من قيمة Ts طيب ايه Ts دى ياباشمهندس ؟؟؟ ها اقولك لاحظ قيمة Ts تساوى كام يابشمهندس داخل المربع الاحمر(Ts=Cv/2.5Ca) – ياشمهندس ايه موضوع Ts ياباشمهندس ؟؟؟ ها أقولك دى أخطر حاجه فى الزلازل للعلاقه بين اساسات المبنى وتربة الموقع – يعنى ايه ؟؟؟ يعنى لاحظ المنطقه فى المنحنى بين Ts & To ؟؟؟ دى عندها تكون أكبر قيمة للعجله التى تتحرك بها تربه الموقع وبالتالى يتحرك المبنى بنفس العجله – اقولك ياشمهندس هى دى اللى بيقولوا عليها ظاهرة الطنيين أو الرنيين أو resonance هاأقولك تمام التمام ياباشمهندس – طيب وايه حكايتها دى ياهندسه ؟؟؟ حكايتها أنه عندما يتساوى زمن المنشأ مع زمن حركة التربه – هنا تبقى مصيبه ؟؟ ليه يابشمهندس ؟؟ ها اقولك شوف التجربه التاليه 
http://www.acoustics.salford.ac.uk/feschools/waves/wine1video.htm
تلاحظ أن الكأس ياعينى ينهار فجأه عندما يتساوى رنيين الموسيقى مع رنيين الكأس نفس الحاله فى البرج بتاعنا تتضاعف القوى الموثره على أساسات البرج ويحدث تسييل فى التربه الرمليه وخصوصا فى وجود المياه الجوفيه أو زياده ظاهريه فى كثافة التربه الطينيه وده بيسبب انخفاض شديد معامل مرونة التربه وبعديين التربه لاتستطيع أن تخفض تسارع الزلزال يعنى التربه معدش لها قدره أن تنهى وتتغلب على حركة وعجلة الزلزال وتصبح مفككه حبيباتها متباعده عن بعضها-طيب يابشمهندس لو التربه صخريه ؟؟؟ ها اقولك ياسلام عليها ياسلام دى زى الفل تستطيع أن تقضى على حركة الزلزال وتموت لنا اهتزازاته فى أقل وقت - بس دى اجيبها منيين ما انتى عارف كل موقع وله ظروفه وتربه اساساته 
طيب ياباشمهندس ابعدنا أحسن عن المنطقه الخطره دى من المنحنى ده 
أقولك عايز تبعد – احسن حاجه متكترش عدد حوائط القص وتزود طولها على الفاضى والمليان وأنت شوفت أهه بالحسابات كلما زادت الحوائط ايه اللى بيحصل 
ياه ياشمهندس دا أنا كنت فاهم غلط أن احسن حاجه للزلازل أن احنا نكتر من حوائط القص وCore ونظبط المبنى كده عشان يبقى قوى وكويس 
ها أقولك هو صحيح بيبقى قوى لان ال Drift بيقل طبعا بس المبنى بيقى عامل زى الحيطه اللى تزقها تقع (مثل شعبى ) طيب أحسن حاجه اعملها ايه ؟؟ 
احسن حاجه اننا نضع حوائط القص بحساب ونزود من موضوع الاطارات والافضل أن تكون حوائط القص على الاطراف 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (24 أكتوبر 2012)

بعد اذن المهندس ابراهيم 
يتبقى الان أن نقوم بعمل حالات التحميل لملفات الايتابس ونكملها ثم نصدر سقف الدور الاخير F20 والدور الذى حدث عنده أقصى Drift حتى ندرس ماذا فعل الزلزال بالاسقف أولا
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (25 أكتوبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اولا نشكر الزميل المهندس محمد عبد المجيد على مجهوده الرائع والمشاركه الفعاله ونطلب منه المزيد لكى يتحقق النفع للجميع ان شاء الله وأنا اولهم
> ثانيا من مميزات برنامج السيف هو التعامل مباشرة مع البلاطه للسقف كامله اى بدون تقيسم وعمل meshing لها ولذلك نلاحظ أن الملف الذى قام به زمليلنا م محمد ثقيل ويحتاج الى وقت كبير نظرا لان البلاطه مقسمه ومعمول لها meshing وهذا طبيعى لانها اتيه من برنامج الايتابس لذلك يمكن التحايل على ذلك باستيراد السقف كامل dxf سواء عن طريق برنامج السيف نفسه أو اسيراده داخل برنامج الايتابس وتخصيصها بخصائص none داخل الايتابس عند الور f20 حتى لايكون لها تأثير داخل برنامج الايتابس والميزه الوحيده أنها بدون تقسيم وعلى أن يتم تصديرها وتخصيصها بعد ذلك فى برنامج السيف وبالطبع نلجأ لهذه الحيله للحفاظ على الاحمال الحيه والميته بدون محاوله لادخالها مره ثانيه ارجو أن تكون الصوره قد وضحت
> ثالثا نرجو اعادة عمل ملف السيف بنفس الاسلوب السابق حتى يسهل التعامل معه كما نحتاج الى عمل ال strips الافقيه والرأسيه والتى سوف توضح لنا التسليح لكل متر فيما بعد
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
استاذنا الفاضل م / اسامة ارجو من حضرتك توضيح ما ذكرتة فى هذة المداخله مرة اخرى حيث انتهيت من عمل حالات التحميل على برنامج الايتاب ويبقى تصدير الاسقف الى برنامج السيف .
وما فهمته من هذه المداخلة اننا نقوم باستيراد البلاطات فقط بدون تمشيش من الاتوكاد الى سقف الدور العشرين والسقف الذى حدث عنده اقصى درفت وتخصيصها بخصائص none ولكن عند التصدير الى السيف يتم تصدير السقف كاملا بما فيه البلاطات التى قمنا باستيرادها على الايتاب none ولكن بدون احمال .
السؤال هل سنقوم بحذف البلاطات التى تم استيرادها وتخصيص البلاطات ذات الخصائص none بخصائص هذة البلاطات واعادة ادخال الاحمال عليها مرة اخرى وهل سنكون بذلك قد اخذنا تأثير الزلازل على هذة البلاطات ؟
ارجو توضيح هذه الطريقة حتى يمكن استخدامها فى التصدير الى السيف للحصول على سقف بدون تمشيش حتى نقوم بعمل الdesign strips لمقارنة النتائج عليها مع ما قمنا به من حل للبلاطه تحت تأثير الاحمال الرأسيه فقط .
تقبل تحياتى.


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (25 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم اريد ان استفسر عن شيء فيما يتعلق باستخدام الكود ,انا الي اعرفو انو اذا استخدمنا كود معين يجب ان نمضي باستخدامه من الاول الى الاخير ,هل قانونيا يسمح باخذ فقرة مثلا من الكود السوري واستخدامها فنحن مثلا نجد فقرات في الاوروكود لا يمكننا استخدامها لان في الكود عندنا ليست موجودة ,انا لم اتابع جيدا فاتتني امور كثيرة في الصفحات الاخيرة فليس لدي الوقت لكن اثار فضولي استخدام فقرة من كود دولة تانية ,اذ كيف ستبررون ذلك ,انا اتحدث قانونيا انا استغرب ذلك وفي الاخير عيدكم مبارك وكل سنة وانتم بخير


----------



## أسامه نواره (27 أكتوبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> استاذنا الفاضل م / اسامة ارجو من حضرتك توضيح ما ذكرتة فى هذة المداخله مرة اخرى حيث انتهيت من عمل حالات التحميل على برنامج الايتاب ويبقى تصدير الاسقف الى برنامج السيف .
> وما فهمته من هذه المداخلة اننا نقوم باستيراد البلاطات فقط بدون تمشيش من الاتوكاد الى سقف الدور العشرين والسقف الذى حدث عنده اقصى درفت وتخصيصها بخصائص none ولكن عند التصدير الى السيف يتم تصدير السقف كاملا بما فيه البلاطات التى قمنا باستيرادها على الايتاب none ولكن بدون احمال .
> السؤال هل سنقوم بحذف البلاطات التى تم استيرادها وتخصيص البلاطات ذات الخصائص none بخصائص هذة البلاطات واعادة ادخال الاحمال عليها مرة اخرى وهل سنكون بذلك قد اخذنا تأثير الزلازل على هذة البلاطات ؟
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
لندرس سويا ماذا قامت به وأثرت به الزلازل فى الاسقف سواء سقف الدور ال20 أو الدور الذى حدث عنده أقصى Drift أو أى دور كالاتى :-
1- نقوم بتصدير سقف الدور ال20 من برنامج الايتابس الى برنامج السيف 12 وذلك من برنامج الايتابس عن طريق قائمه File>expot>save story as SAFE V12.f2k Text File ثم يتم تحديد الدور F20 وكذلك يتم الاختيار الثالث كما يلى 





وبعد ذلك نجد أن برنامج الايتابس يقوم بعمل Save لسقف الدور ال 20 بامتداد F2k اى بملف لبرنامج السيف 
2- نقوم بفتح برنامج السيف 12 ثم نقوم بضبط الوحدات وبعد ذلك نقوم باستيراد الملف السابق عن طريق قائمة Import>SAFE.F2k File ثم اسم الملف الذى تم تصديره من برنامج الايتابس 
3- سوف يظهر أمامنا سقف الدور ال20 كما تم ادخاله تماما فى برنامج الايتابس وعليه كل الاحمال الحيه والميته وأحمال الزلازل التى تم تصديرها مع السقف من برنامج الايتابس 
4- ندرس هنا أين تأثير حمل الزلازل ؟؟؟ 
اذا دخلت الى قائمة Dispay>Show Loads ثم تم تحديد اسم الحمل واظهار قيمته كما يلى 





فالبتالى سوف يظهر الشكل التالى لقيم حمل الزلازل 





والشكل التالى 3D لقيم أحمال الزلازل عند ال joint أى نقط التقاء الاعمده مع السقف وهى عباره ازاحه وكذلك دوران فى الثلاث اتجاهات X,Y,Z كما يلى





اى أن تأثير الزلازل على السقف تكون عند التقاء الاعمده وحوائط القص مع السقف فقط
ولان برنامج السيف الافضل له أن يتعامل مع البلاطه بدون تقسيم لان ذلك سوف يأخذ وقت طويل جدا فى الحل ولكن البلاطه تم تصديرها من الايتابس مقسمه فماذا نفعل ؟؟؟ ارجو أن تفكر فيما قمت أنا بذكره فى المداخله السابقه 
تقبل تحياتى وكل عام وأنت وكل مهندسى المنتدى بخير


----------



## أسامه نواره (28 أكتوبر 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم اريد ان استفسر عن شيء فيما يتعلق باستخدام الكود ,انا الي اعرفو انو اذا استخدمنا كود معين يجب ان نمضي باستخدامه من الاول الى الاخير ,هل قانونيا يسمح باخذ فقرة مثلا من الكود السوري واستخدامها فنحن مثلا نجد فقرات في الاوروكود لا يمكننا استخدامها لان في الكود عندنا ليست موجودة ,انا لم اتابع جيدا فاتتني امور كثيرة في الصفحات الاخيرة فليس لدي الوقت لكن اثار فضولي استخدام فقرة من كود دولة تانية ,اذ كيف ستبررون ذلك ,انا اتحدث قانونيا انا استغرب ذلك وفي الاخير عيدكم مبارك وكل سنة وانتم بخير


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بالقطع لابد من الالتزام قانونا باستخدام الكود الذى نعمل عليه فاذا كانت الشروط هى استخدام الكود الامريكى Upc97 فلابد من الالتزام بتفاصيل هذا الكود وبنوده فى جميع الحسابات الانشائيه الخاصه بدراسة الزلازل للبرج 
ولكن كما نعرف فان الكود السورى لاحمال الزلازل منقول من كود upc97 الامريكى مع ادخال بعض التعديلات والتى نشير اليها فى دراستنا للبرج
أما الكود المصرى لاحمال الزلازل 2008 فهو كوكتيل من الكود الاوربى الموحد 2004 مع الكود الامريكى وطبعا كود بدون معالم ولاشخصيه للاسف وللان لم يتم اعتماد هذا الكود 
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (28 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
اود ان اشكركم على هذه الجهود وتمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق مع اجمل الامنيات للاستاذ اسامة نوارة بالتوفيق الدائم بس اني عندي طلب هو توضيح الاحمال الميتة والحية والزلازل والرياح حيث تم ارفاق اكثر من شيت اكسل لهذة الاحمال وحسب علمي ان الاحمال الميتة هي وزن المنشأ self weight والتغطية floor cover والحوائط wall اما الاحمال الحية فتوجد احمال حية LL واحمال حية للسطح Lr فيرجى بيانها تفصيليا مع حالات التراكب طبقا للكود الامريكي ubc واي نوع من الاحمال يستخدم لحساب mass source هل فقط الاحمال الميتة او ندخل الاحمال الحية معها
يرجى من الاخوان الاجابة ضروري


----------



## أسامه نواره (28 أكتوبر 2012)

م.مخلد المدني قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اود ان اشكركم على هذه الجهود وتمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق مع اجمل الامنيات للاستاذ اسامة نوارة بالتوفيق الدائم بس اني عندي طلب هو توضيح الاحمال الميتة والحية والزلازل والرياح حيث تم ارفاق اكثر من شيت اكسل لهذة الاحمال وحسب علمي ان الاحمال الميتة هي وزن المنشأ self weight والتغطية floor cover والحوائط wall اما الاحمال الحية فتوجد احمال حية LL واحمال حية للسطح Lr فيرجى بيانها تفصيليا مع حالات التراكب طبقا للكود الامريكي ubc واي نوع من الاحمال يستخدم لحساب mass source هل فقط الاحمال الميتة او ندخل الاحمال الحية معها
> يرجى من الاخوان الاجابة ضروري


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اولا اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه
ثانيا الاحمال الميته(W) التى تؤخذ فى حساب القوة الاستاتيكيه للزلازل(قوة القص القاعدى) فى الكود الامريكى upc97 تؤخذ مساويه كما ذكرت حضرتك لوزن المنشأ + التغطيه + أحمال الحوائط + جزء أو كل من الاحمال الحيه(على حسب مقدار قيمة الحمل الحى) حيث نعتبر فى هذه الحاله القيمه من الحمل الحى كحمل دائم (Sustained Load) مثله مثل الحمل الميت 
ويمكن أخذ وتعريف كل الاحمال السابقه فى خطوه واحده أى يمكن اضافة حمل التغطيه الى وزن المنشأ وكذلك أحمال الحوائط ولكن وضعها بهذه الصوره يجعلنا نعمل الاتى :-
1- حمل التغطيه يجب مراجعته فى الكود فى حالة عمل سقوط فى الحمامات والمطابخ حيث تزيد قيمة حمل التغطيه وكذلك أحمال التغطيه فى الاسقف النهائيه 
2- حمل الحوائط يمكن عمل الحوائط على المحيط الخارجى كحمل خطى Line Load أما أحمال الحوائط الداخليه فيمكن عملها كحمل موزع وكما أنه توجد أحياننا حوائط بسمك 12 سم وحوائط بسمك 25 سم وكما أنه توجد حوائط على الواجهات الاماميه تكون المواصفات لها عمل تشطيبات من الرخام أو الجرانيت بينما حوائط الواجهات الجانبيه والخلفيه تكون من المحاره والدهانات هنا سوف تختلف قيمة أحمال الحوائط من مكان لاخر وأخطر مافى هذا الموضوع أن يتم وضع قيمة لاحمال الحوائط موزعه على المسقط الافقى بقيمة أقل من قيمتها الحقيقيه وهذا الموضوع منتشر جدا حيث يعتمد بعض المهندسيين على ارقام فى وزن الحوائط ليس لها مصدر وكما ترى أن وزن الحوائط فى البرج الذى نحن بصدده زادت عن 450 كجم/م2 
وكما نرى فى الكود الامريكى قيمة (W) التى يتم احتسابها فى حساب قيمة قوة القص القاعدى الاستاتيكيه للزلازل تعتمد على الاحمال الميته ويتم اضافة نسبه 25% من الاحمال الحيه فى حالة وجود ادوار بها مخازن أو يتم أخذ قيمة الحمل الحى بالكامل فى حالة دور به أجهزه كما يلى 



أما تراكيب الاحمال فى الكود الامريكى upc97 فى كما يلى 




حيث يتم تعريف الرموز السابقه كما يلى 



تقبل تحياتى


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (28 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
اني اشكرك على الرد يااستاذ اسامة الا اني سالت هذا السؤال لئن الاحمال التي تم رفعها من الاخوان بالنسبة للكود ubc لهذا المشروع غير مطابقة لهذة التراكيب فاذا كنت مرتبها كاملة بشيت اكسل ممكن من حضرتك رفعها اكون ممنون الك 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## hema81 (28 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
استاذنا الفاضل م. اسامه نوارة حاولت تطبيق ماجاء بمداخلة حضرتك السابقة والخاصه بدراسة احمال الزلازل على البلاطات بعد تصديرها من برنامج الايتاب الى السيف وكانت الخطوات كالتالى وارجو ان تصحح لى:
1- من ملف الاتوكاد الذى قمنا باستيراده الى الايتاب فى بداية المشروع تم عمل LAYER جديده باسم SAFE SLAB والتى تم رسم البلاطات بها ولكن بدون تمشيش من الامر BOUNDARY حيث تم استيراد هذه البلاطات الى الدور ال20 والدور العاشر والذى حدث عنده اقصى DRIFT والملف على الرابط التالى :
Typical Flat slab FOR SAFE.rar
حيث تم تخصيص هذه البلاطات بالخصائص NONE داخل برنامج الايتاب حتى لا تؤثر فى اى شئ داخل برنامج الايتاب وتم عمل RUN للموديل .
2- قمت بتصدير الدور العاشر والدور العشرين الى برنامج السيف بنفس الطريقة التى ذكرتها حضرتك فى المشاركة السابقة .
3- من خلال ما ذكرته حضرتك بأن تأثير الزلازل على البلاطات يكون عند نقط التقاء الاعمدة وحوائط القص مع السقف فقط وحيث انه لاتوجد طريقة لنسخ الخصائص من البلاطات المعرفة 16 و22 الى البلاطات NONE داخل برنامج السيف كما فى برنامج الايتاب من خلال الامر COPY ASSIGN ,PAST ASSIGN فقد قمت بحذف البلاطات 16 و22 وتم تخصيص البلاطات ذات الخصائص NONE بخصائص البلاطات 22 و 16 وتم اعادة ادخال الاحمال الحية والتغطيات مرة اخرى .
3- تم عمل تسقيط لبلاطات الحمامات بمقدار 6 سم .
4- ملفات السيف الخاصة بالدور العاشر والدور العشرين على الراوبط التاليه :
F10.rar
F20.rar
ويمكن اظهار احمال الزلازل على البلاطات كما وضحت حضرتك سابقا كما ظهر تأثير الزلازل على البلاطات بعد الحل واظهار الحديد الاضافى المطلوب على الشرائح وهو اكبر من المطلوب فى حالة حل البلاطه تحت تأثير الاحمال الرأسية فقط.
ارجو مراجعة الملفات وتوضيح مدى صحة هذة الخطوات التى اتبعتها وارجو توضيح هل هذة الملفات تستخدم لدراسة الاحمال الجانبية فقط ام يمكن الاعتماد عليها فى الاحمال الرأسية ايضا حيث لاحظت كبر قيمة ردود الافعال عند الركائز ؟؟
تقبل تحياتى.


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (28 أكتوبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> اولا اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه
> ثانيا الاحمال الميته(W) التى تؤخذ فى حساب القوة الاستاتيكيه للزلازل(قوة القص القاعدى) فى الكود الامريكى upc97 تؤخذ مساويه كما ذكرت حضرتك لوزن المنشأ + التغطيه + أحمال الحوائط + جزء أو كل من الاحمال الحيه(على حسب مقدار قيمة الحمل الحى) حيث نعتبر فى هذه الحاله القيمه من الحمل الحى كحمل دائم (Sustained Load) مثله مثل الحمل الميت
> ويمكن أخذ وتعريف كل الاحمال السابقه فى خطوه واحده أى يمكن اضافة حمل التغطيه الى وزن المنشأ وكذلك أحمال الحوائط ولكن وضعها بهذه الصوره يجعلنا نعمل الاتى :-
> ...






السلام عليكم
يعني لحساب mass source يوخذ الحمل الميت و الحمل الحي او اي جزء منة
بالنسبة للحمل الميت هل المقصود منة :
1-جمع وزن المنشا مع حمل الانهاءات مع حمل الحوائط
2- جمع حمل الانهاءات مع حمل الحوائط
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## أسامه نواره (29 أكتوبر 2012)

م.مخلد المدني قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اني اشكرك على الرد يااستاذ اسامة الا اني سالت هذا السؤال لئن الاحمال التي تم رفعها من الاخوان بالنسبة للكود ubc لهذا المشروع غير مطابقة لهذة التراكيب فاذا كنت مرتبها كاملة بشيت اكسل ممكن من حضرتك رفعها اكون ممنون الك
> تقبل تحياتي


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
الملف موجود فى المناقشات السابقه على الرابط التالى والخاص بحالات التحميل فى الكود المصرى والكود الامريكى وقد قام المهندس ابراهيم مشكورا بعمله 
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t337256-49.html#post2797969
*تقبل تحياتى
*


----------



## أسامه نواره (29 أكتوبر 2012)

م.مخلد المدني قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يعني لحساب mass source يوخذ الحمل الميت و الحمل الحي او اي جزء منة
> بالنسبة للحمل الميت هل المقصود منة :
> 1-جمع وزن المنشا مع حمل الانهاءات مع حمل الحوائط
> ...


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
**بالنسبه لحساب كتلة المبنى أو مايسمى ب Mass Source فى الكود الامريكى upc97 يؤخذ الحمل الميت شامل وزن المبنى وحمل التغطيه (حمل الانهاءات) وحمل الحوائط ولا يتم اخذ جزء من الاحمال الحيه اذا كانت قيمتها أقل من 500 كجم/م2
واذا زادت قيمة الحمل الحى عن 500 كجم/م2 يؤخذ منه نسبة 25% 
واذا كان فيه أحمال حيه تزيد أو تساوى 1000 كجم/م2 يؤخذ نسبة 100% منه
تقبل تحياتى *


----------



## أسامه نواره (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*المهندس ابراهيم *
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
تعليقا على ملفات السيف 12 التى تم استيرادها من برنامج الايتابس 
توجد الملاحظات الاتيه :-
1- مطلوب شرح بالصور لكيفية تصدير الاسقف من برنامج الايتابس وادخال السقف على برنامج السيف وكذلك كيفية تكمله ومعالجة السقف داخل برنامج السيف12
2- لايوجد فرق بين السقف عند الدور 20 والسقف عند الدور 10 فى برنامج السيف لانك لم تأخذ تأثير الزلازل على هذه الاسقف والا لماذا نقوم بتصدير هذه الاسقف لبرنامج السيف ؟؟؟؟؟؟ فيجب أخذ تأثير الزلازل فى حالات التحميل وتبدأ فى أن تعيش حياتك فى حالات التحميل 
يمكن بطريقه اخرى ادخال البلاطه الى برنامج السيف مباشرة من الاتوكاد كجزء واحد من دون اللجوء الى الايتابس
كذلك يمكن ادخال قطاعات الاعمده وحوائط القص بقطاعاتها وارتفاعها مباشرة من الاتوكاد الى ملف السيف الذى تم اسيراده من الايتابس 
حاول مره اخرى 
تقبل تحياتى 
*


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (29 أكتوبر 2012)

م.مخلد المدني قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يعني لحساب mass source يوخذ الحمل الميت و الحمل الحي او اي جزء منة
> بالنسبة للحمل الميت هل المقصود منة :
> 1-جمع وزن المنشا مع حمل الانهاءات مع حمل الحوائط
> ...


شكرا جزيلا استاذ اسامة


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (29 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام يا استاذ اسامة
عندي استفسار على تراكيب الاحمال في حالة كون المنشا يحلل استاتيكيا ناخذ eqx,eqxp, eqxn,eqy, eqyp,eqyk لكن في حالة كو المنشا يحلل داينمك فهل ان eqx, eqy كافية ولاداعي لاخذ eqxp ,eqxn ,eqyp,eqyn لكون حركة المنشا تكون غير معروفة


----------



## أسامه نواره (29 أكتوبر 2012)

م.مخلد المدني قال:


> السلام يا استاذ اسامة
> عندي استفسار على تراكيب الاحمال في حالة كون المنشا يحلل استاتيكيا ناخذ eqx,eqxp, eqxn,eqy, eqyp,eqyk لكن في حالة كو المنشا يحلل داينمك فهل ان eqx, eqy كافية ولاداعي لاخذ eqxp ,eqxn ,eqyp,eqyn لكون حركة المنشا تكون غير معروفة


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اذا كنا فى البدايه حددنا أن المنشأ لابد من عمل له تحليل ديناميكى لوجود سبب من أسباب عمل تحليل ديناميكى فلابد من عمل تحليل استاتيكى أولا مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار تعيين القيم الحقيقيه لقيم T & R وذلك للحصول على القيمه الفعليه الحقيقيه لقيمة قوة القص القاعدى هنا نحن نقوم بحساب قوة القص القاعدى الاستاتيكيه لكى تكون هى الاساس لعمل معايره عليها من قوة القص القاعدى الديناميكيه عن منسوب الاساسات 
اذن نحن لسنا فى حاجه لعمل حالات ترحيل Ecc.بمقدار 5% والتى نحتاج اليها لدراسة تأثير ذلك على حوائط القص والاعمده(ونحن فى البدايه حددنا عدم الحاجه الى التحليل الاستاتيكى) عند عمل حسابات قوة القص الاستاتيكيه فقط نعمل eqx&eqy للتحليل الاستاتيكى 
وطبعا العكس ليس هو الصحيح لاننا نقوم بالتحليل الديناميكى اعتمادا على التحليل الاستاتيكى وليس العكس
ولذلك عند عمل التحليل الديناميكى نقوم بعمل عدد 25 حالة تحميل للحصول على أقصى حالة تحميل فى التحليل الديناميكى والتى نحتاجها لمعرفة أقصى تأثير للتحليل الديناميكى على الاعمده وحوائط القص والاسقف 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (29 أكتوبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> *المهندس ابراهيم *
> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> تعليقا على ملفات السيف 12 التى تم استيرادها من برنامج الايتابس
> توجد الملاحظات الاتيه :-
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اشكرك استاذنا الفاضل على هذه الملاحظات وعلى سعة صدرك الدائمه معنا ولقد حاولت تلافى هذه الملاحظات واعادة عمل الملف والملف الخاص بالدور العشرين بعد التعديل موجود على هذا الرابط:
2nd - F20.rar
ومرفق ملف لشرح الخطوات التى تم اتباعها فى عمل الملف السابق مدعمة بالصور على هذا الرابط :
طريقة استيراد سقف الدور العشرين من برنامج الايتاب الى برنامج السيف.rar
ارجو من حضرتك مراجعة هذه الملفات والتعليق عليها حتى تكتمل الفائده وابداء اى ملاحظات اخرى عليها حتى يتم البدء فى دراسة تأثير الزلازل على البلاطات وكيفية معالجة ذلك فى حديد التسليح وسوف اقوم بأذن الله بعمل الملف الخاص بالدور العاشر بعد مراجعة هذة الملفات .
تقبل تحياتى.


----------



## hema81 (29 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
استاذنا المهندس الفاضل م. اسامة بمراجعة ملف الtext الموجود مع ملفات المشروع داخل ملفات الحل وجدت رسالة warring كما بالصورة المرفقة :
ارجو من حضرتك توضيح معنى هذه الرسالة والتى تشبه الرسائل التحذيريه الموجوده فى برنامج الايتاب وكيف يمكن تلاشى هذه الاخطاء او بمعنى اخر كيف يمكن تحديد اماكن هذة الاخطاء الموجودة بالملف حيث انه بالمراجعه الظاهرية لم يتبين لى مكان هذه الاخطاء .
ولك جزيل الشكر 
تقبل تحياتى.


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (29 أكتوبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> اشكر جميع الزملاء الذين شاركو بأرائهم فى أماكن الاعمده وكذلك حول أماكن حوائط القص وأطوال هذه الحوائط ولمزيد من المناقشه حول هذا الموضوع بالتأكيد سوف يظهر ذلك بوضوح عند ادخال ال model كاملا على برنامج الايتابس لدراسة الرياح والزلازل والتى معها سوف تظهر مدى حاجتنا الى طرق تقريبيه لتحديد أطوال حوائط القص اللازمه لمقاومه الاحمال الافقيه للمبنى قبل عمل التحليل الانشائى اللازم لذلك على أى برنامج حيث بالطريقه التقريبيه يتم وضع وتوزيع هذه الحوائط مثل أماكن الاعمده ولكن مع عمل احتياطات اخرى لتلاشى عدم زيادة اللامركزيه بين مركز الكتله C.M & مركز الجساءه أو العطاله C.R
> ولن ندخل فى مناقشة هذه النقطه الان حتى لايمل الاخوه الزملاء وانما اذا اقترضا أنه بالطريقه التقريبيه لحساب أبعاد حوائط القص أننا نحتاج الى اجمالى طول أفقى لهذه الحوائط = 22-24 متر طولى مره أفقى ونفس الطول مره رأسى فأننا نقوم بعمل التالى :-
> أ- توزيع الاعمده :-
> 1- يتم تحديد ووضع أماكن الأعمده بالاتفاق مع المهندس المعمارى ويجب مراعاة عدم غلق فتحات الابواب والشبابيك وكذلك عدم وقوع هذه الاعمده فى أماكن الحركه والاستخدام(حركة السيارات من والى البدروم -غرفة نوم - استقبال - معيشه .............)وكما أنه فى كثير من الاحيان يجب أن يتم عمل تغيير فى اللوحات المعماريه بالاتفاق والتشاور مع المهندس المعمارى وكذلك صاحب المشروع على ذلك لوضع النظام الانشائى للاعمده الذى يتناسب مع المبنى
> ...



ممكن يامهندس اسامة بيان كيفية حساب طول اولي لحوائط القص وبالتفصيل اكون ممنون الك


----------



## أسامه نواره (29 أكتوبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اشكرك استاذنا الفاضل على هذه الملاحظات وعلى سعة صدرك الدائمه معنا ولقد حاولت تلافى هذه الملاحظات واعادة عمل الملف والملف الخاص بالدور العشرين بعد التعديل موجود على هذا الرابط:
> 2nd - F20.rar
> ومرفق ملف لشرح الخطوات التى تم اتباعها فى عمل الملف السابق مدعمة بالصور على هذا الرابط :
> ...


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
*اولا اشكرك على ملف ال Word الخاص بكيفية التصدير من الايتابس والاستيراد الى برنامج السيف مع الشرح الخاص ببرنامج السيف وأتمنى أن نقوم بتجميع رابط المشروع من بدايته فى مثل هذا الملف حتى تعم الفائده ان شاء الله ولو أننى أثقل عليك كثيرا فلوا استطاع أحد الاخوه الزملاء بذلك نكون ممنونيين بذلك 
ثانيا توجد بعض الملاحظات البسيطه فى تعريف الملف فى السيف كالاتى :-
*1- يجب تعريف حديد الكانات فى الكمرات على أنه حديد طرى Fy=2400 kg/cm2 كالاتى

*

*

2- تم تعريف حالات التحميل جيدا وكما شرحناها سابقا ولكن لم يتم استعمالها فى التصميم فى الملف حيث توضح الصوره التاليه أن التصميم للبلاطه سوف يكون على حالة الultimate فقط أى بدون تأثير لاى زلازل كما نرى كالاتى :

*


*
ولكن كان يجب اضافة كل حالات التحميل الخاصه بالزلازل حتى يقوم البرنامج بتصميم قطاعات الخرسانه وحديد التسليح وفقا للكود الامريكى كالاتى
وذلك بعد الدخول على قائمة Design>Design Combos 

*


*
حيث يتم تحديد الكود الذى نستخدمه فى التصميم حيث يمكن اختياره وتغييره من قائمة Design> Design preferences كالاتى

*

*

3- لم يتم تعريف حالة حساب سهم الهبوط الانى أو طويل الامد بطريقة استاذنا المهندس حسان 2 وبرغم تعريف حديد الشبكه العلوى والسفلى كالاتى 

*


*
وبرغم اتفاقنا أن قيم حساب سهم الهبوط غير دقيقه فى برنامج السيف 12 فكان يمكن عمل set modifiers للبلاطه والكمرات والاعمده حتى نستطيع ايجاد قيم سهم الهبوط 
مادون ذلك الملف مكتمل وممتاز
تقبل تحياتى 

*


----------



## أسامه نواره (29 أكتوبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> استاذنا المهندس الفاضل م. اسامة بمراجعة ملف الtext الموجود مع ملفات المشروع داخل ملفات الحل وجدت رسالة warring كما بالصورة المرفقة :مشاهدة المرفق 84889
> ارجو من حضرتك توضيح معنى هذه الرسالة والتى تشبه الرسائل التحذيريه الموجوده فى برنامج الايتاب وكيف يمكن تلاشى هذه الاخطاء او بمعنى اخر كيف يمكن تحديد اماكن هذة الاخطاء الموجودة بالملف حيث انه بالمراجعه الظاهرية لم يتبين لى مكان هذه الاخطاء .
> ولك جزيل الشكر
> تقبل تحياتى.


هذه الرساله من أخطر الرسائل سواء فى برنامج الايتابس أو السيف أو الساب والتى يجب الانتباه لها جيدا لانها تعنى أن المبنى أو السقف Unstable وهى كالاتى





ولذلك وكما ذكرت سابقا يجب أن يتم التعامل مع الملف أو السقف خطوه خطوه أى يتم ادخال الاعمده أولا ثم يتم الحل ثم نبحث عن وجود أخطاء ثم يتم ادخال الكمرات بعد الاعمده ثم نبحث عن وجود أخطاء ثم يتم حل الملف ثم بعد ذلك البلاطه ثم نبحث عن وجود أخطاء ثم يتم الحل وهكذا يتم خطوه خطوه لاننا فى نهاية الملف سوف يكون من الصعب اكتشاف أين الخطأ 
فى أحد المشاريع التى أقوم بمراجعتها مسطح سقف الدور الواحد فى المبنى 32 الف متر والمبنى اربع ادوار وعند الحل تظهر الرساله السابقه اى أن المبنى unstable فالمطلوب هو تحديد مكان الخطأ ؟؟؟ طبعا الموضوع صعب ----- لابد من الترتيب وبفضل من الله أكتشفت الخطأ 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (30 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله _اهداء_ 
​اهدى هذا الملف الى استاذى الفاضل م اسامة نوارة وهو عبارة عن تجميع لمشاركته المتميزه بالمشروع 
Design.rar
والذى قمت بتجميعها من بداية المشروع والى اخر ماتوصلنا اليه بعد الترتيب والتنسيق وبعض الاضافات البسيطه وأسأل الله ان ينتفع بها جميع زملائنا الافاضل المشاركين وغير المشاركين معنا فى هذا الموضوع وان يكون هذا العمل خالصا لوجه الكريم .
واتقدم بالشكر مجددا لاستاذى الفاضل م اسامة نوارة على كل مايقدمه لنا دائما وارجو ان نكون عونا له دائما فى نشر هذا العلم وهذا من اهم الاشياء التى تعلمناها ونتعلمها معه فى كل يوم وهو العمل الدائم على نشر ما لدينا من علم حتى ينتفع به الاخرين واتمنى ان يكتمل هذا العمل على خير بأذن الله .
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (30 أكتوبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله _اهداء_
> ​اهدى هذا الملف الى استاذى الفاضل م اسامة نوارة وهو عبارة عن تجميع لمشاركته المتميزه بالمشروع
> Design.rar
> والذى قمت بتجميعها من بداية المشروع والى اخر ماتوصلنا اليه بعد الترتيب والتنسيق وبعض الاضافات البسيطه وأسأل الله ان ينتفع بها جميع زملائنا الافاضل المشاركين وغير المشاركين معنا فى هذا الموضوع وان يكون هذا العمل خالصا لوجه الكريم .
> ...



جزاك الله كل خير مش عارفين نشكرك ازاي حضرتك و م اسامة مجهودات رائعة ثقل الله موازينكم و اسكنكم خير الدرجات بجوار المصطفي العدنان
و طبعا جزيل الشكر علي الملفات الرائعة من حضرتك و من استاذنا الفاضل اسامة نوراة
اولا اصدار السيف اي اصدار 
ثانيا استيراد البلاطة بدون تمشيش للأيتاب و احنا عارفين ان البلاطة بدون تقسيم لا تشعر بالأحمال و لا تكون دقيقة النقطة دي مش قادرة استوعبها


----------



## ساندي الخولي (30 أكتوبر 2012)

والله فكرة ممتازة وبقدر الامكان بحاول اشارك


----------



## أسامه نواره (30 أكتوبر 2012)

الشكر والتقدير للمهندس ابراهيم على مجهوده الكبير والدؤب واصراره الرائع على المتابعه والمثابره والرغبه فى التعلم ونشر العلم فلولا وجوده معنا لكان قد توقفت المناقشات  
كما اشكره على الملف الجميل والذى قام بتجميعه ليكون به بعض الاجزاء فى شرح برنامج الايتابس والسيف وبعض المعلومات عن الزلازل 
جزيل الشكل للمهندس ابراهيم وادعو الله أن يكون فى ميزان حسناته 
ارجو أن يكون العمل كله لوجه الله تعالى 
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (30 أكتوبر 2012)

من فضلكم روابط تحميل نسخة السيف الحديثة فالنسخة المتوفرة عندي 12.2.2


----------



## أسامه نواره (30 أكتوبر 2012)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> من فضلكم روابط تحميل نسخة السيف الحديثة فالنسخة المتوفرة عندي 12.2.2


تفضلى أختنا العزيزه المهندسه اقرا وارتقى 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t310963.html
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (30 أكتوبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> تفضلى أختنا العزيزه المهندسه اقرا وارتقى
> 
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t310963.html
> تقبلى تحياتى


تغمرنا دائما بكرمك استاذ اسامة لكن للأسف تظهر رسالة عند التحميل 
هذا الملف تم حذفه بسبب حقوق الملكيه او تم ازالته بواسطه الشخص الذى قام برفعه


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (30 أكتوبر 2012)

هذا الرابط للسيف 12.3 فهل هو الأصدار الأخير http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t326754.html


----------



## أسامه نواره (30 أكتوبر 2012)

*سؤال : اذا كان لدى سقف مكون من جزء هوردى **Hollow Block  وجزء بلاطه عاديه Solid Slab  فهل عند عمل Diaphragm  يتم تعريف السقف على أنه Semi rigid  ومتى يتم عمل السقف Rigid  هذا السؤال طلب منى أحد الزملاء الاجابه عنه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اذا رجعنا للكود فانه حدد الاتى 





فى الصوره السابقه نجد أنه عند تأثير القوه الافقيه على سقف من الادوار المختلفه والتى سوف تؤثر فى مستوى السقف ماذا يحدث للسقف ؟؟ طيب السقف ده بيتحرك ازاى ؟؟؟ يعنى ايه ؟؟؟ يعنى حركة السقف دى نتيجة ايه؟؟؟ هاقولك نتيجة القوه المؤثره على السقف – طيب دى عارفينها أنا عيز توضيح أكثر 
شوف ياسيدى القوه الافقيه دى بتأثر على السقف والسقف مرتكز على الاعمده وحوائط القص – طيب يبقى الحركه الناتجه دى ها تكون مجموع حركة الاعمده وحوائط القص (طيب دى وعارفينها ) بالاضافه الى التشكل الذى يحدث فى السقف نفسه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
يعنى ممكن نقول أن السقف نفسه يحدث له Deflection  أفقى فى اتجاه القوه المؤثره ( والله كلام معقول )
طيب زى ما أنت شايف الكود الامريكى بيقول لو ال Deflection  الافقى الذى يحدث فى السقف (MDD) أكبر من ضعف متوسط ال Drift الذى يحدث للاعمده وحوائط القص اذن السقف ده تعبان وضعيف ونقول عليه أنه Flexible
بص ياباشمهندس أنا مبحبش الكلام النظرى ووجع الدماغ ده أنا عايز مثال عملى أنت عارف أننا مهندسيين يعنى لغة الارقام 
ها قولك تعالى نعمل المثال التالى على برنامج الايتابس 
عموديين المسافه بينهم 8م وكل عمود 25*100 سم 
مره نربط بينهم ببلاطه بسمك 10 سم وعرض 2.00م والمره الاخرى نربط بين العموديين بكمره بعرض 25 سم وعمق 70 سم أيضا وسوف نؤثر على المره والبلاطه بحمل موزع أفقى مقداره 3.00 طن \م الطولى ونشوف كالاتى 













والصوره التاليه لقيمة العزوم على البلاطه ذات السمك 10 سم





وكما نلاحظ أن الارتباط بين البلاطه والعمود وكأنه ميش موجود؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ليه ياباشمهندس ؟؟ لان العزوم كلها موجبه وكأننا أمام كمره Simple beam لايوجد بينها وبين العمود اتصال وثاقه يعنى مافيش عزوم سالبه عند اتصال البلاطه مع العمود – يعنى ايه ؟؟؟ يعنى ممكن نقول أن الاتصال بين البلاطه والعمود ده اتصال Hinged support !!!!!!!!!!! وده من ايه ياهندسه ؟؟ ده ياسيدى لان عزم القصور الذاتى moment of inertia للبلاطه صغير جدا بالنسبه للعمود وليس له تأثير يعنى عمود كبير عمود صغير حائط قص لن يؤثر فى توزيع العزوم فى البلاطه ( والله كلام معقول )
طيب والصوره التاليه 




دى العزوم على الكمره وزى ما أنت شايف العزوم السالبه نصف العزوم الموجبه – يعنى ايه ؟؟ يعنى وجود قساوه كبيره اى عزم قصور ذاتى بين الكمره والعمود جعل الاتصال بين الكمره والعمود له تأثير كبير فى توزيع الاحمال المؤثره على البلاطه من الزلازل 
ده بالتمام والكمال الذى يحدث فى السقف مع الاعمده وحوائط القص لو السقف حالة ضعيفه وتعبان وسمكه وقساوته قليله أذن هذا السقف لن يؤثر فى توزيع قوة الزلزال على الاعمده بطريقه تعتمد على قساوة الاعمده وحوائط القص وبالتالى سوف يحدث Deflection  عالى وكبير لهذا السقف أكبر من الازاحه الافقيه التى تحدث للاعمده وحوائط القص 
طيب ياهندسه لوكان السقف به كمرات وسمك البلاطه كبير ايه اللى هايحصل ؟؟ زى مأنت شوفت فى الكمره الساقطه القساوه للاعمده وحوائط القص سوف تكون سبب رئيسى فى توزيع قيمة احمال الزلزال على الاعمده وحوائط القص وتكون عزوم سالبه وموجبه فى المستوى الافقى للسقف نفسه 
وده هايعمل ايه ؟؟ ده سوف يقلل من ال Deflection  الافقى الذى يحدث للسقف ويكون قليل 
طيب أنت لم تجيبنى على السؤال الاساسى ياهندسه ؟؟ امتى أضع فى تعريف ال Diaphragm  على أنه Rigid أو Semi Rigid
 شوف ياسيدى أحنا نحل سقف دور واحد من المبنى على أساس أن ال Diaphragmتم تعريفه على أنه Rigid ونبحث عن ال drift & displacement فى منتصف السقف تقريبا فى الجهه المقابه لقوة الزلزال واذا كان ال Deflection  الافقى للسقف أقل من نصف ال driftالرأسى للاعمده وحوائط القص هنا السقف بيكون قوى وقساوته عاليه – هنا نضع ونعرف ال Diaphragmعلى أساس أنه Rigid
أما اذا كان ال Deflection  الافقى للسقف أكبر من نصف ال driftالرأسى للاعمده وحوائط القص هنا السقف بيكون متوسط القوه وقساوته متوسطه -- هنا نضع ونعرف ال Diaphragmعلى أساس أنه Rigid Simi
 ولكن ياباشمهندس أنت دخلتنا فى متاهات دى الوقتى ؟؟؟ ازاى ؟؟ أنا أصلا ها جيب ال Deflection  الافقى للسقف ازاى ؟؟ 
وها جيب ال driftالرأسى للاعمده وحوائط القص ازاى ؟؟ 
ها أقولك فكر شويه والله احنا عملنا حاجه زى دى قبل كده فكر شويه وسوف تصل ؟؟؟ بس فكر شويه ؟؟
نرجو من المهندس ابراهيم أن يبحث لنا فى القيم السابقه لمشروع البرج الخاص بنا 
تقبل تحياتى 
*


----------



## أسامه نواره (30 أكتوبر 2012)

نطلب من زميلنا المهندس ابراهيم أن يوضح لنا هل تأثير الزلازل على سقف الدور ال 20 أكبر أم أقل من تأثيرها على الدور الذى حدث عنده أقصى Drift وذلك أما من خلال التصميم فى برنامج السيف12 أو من خلال العزوم M11&M22 فى برنامج الايتابس للسقفيين عند نقط مختلفه من السقفيين 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (30 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
استاذنا الفاضل م. اسامة نوارة 
اشكرك جدا على كلماتك الطيبة وجزاك الله عنا خيرا .
مرفق الملفات النهائية لسقف الدور العشرين والدور العاشر على برنامج السيف على الروابط التالية :
1-http://www.mediafire.com/?3d2xajjzv4eb43j
2- FINAL F20 SLAB.rar
وذلك بعد تلاشى الرسائل التحذيرية التى ظهرت معى فى المرة السابقة والتى تمكنت والحمد لله من معرفة السبب فى ظهورها وهو انه تم تصدير الكمرات من الايتاب ولكنها مقسمة مع البلاطات التى كانت موجودة فى الايتاب وحيث اننا قد قمنا بحذف هذه البلاطات وتبقى لنا البلاطات الغير مقسمة هنا لم توجد الاستمرارية ( CONTINUITY ) بين الكمر والبلاطة وعليه ظهرت هذة الرسالة والتى تقول بأن السقف UNSTABLE وقمت بعمل الاتى على الملفات :
- تم حذف الكمرات المقسمة ورسمها مرة اخرى مع حدود البلاطة واعادة تحميلها مرة اخرى بحمل الحوائط .
- تم تحرير العزوم على بدايات ونهايات الكمرات .
- تم عمل الحالات الخاصة بالترخيم طويل الامد .
- تم عمل الملاحظات التى قمت حضرتك بالاشارة اليها فى المداخله السابقة .
وبذلك نكون بفضل الله قد حصلنا على ملف متكامل لسقف الدور الاخير والسقف الذى حدث عنده اقصى DRIFT بعد اخذ تأثير الزلازل عليها .
ارجو من حضرتك الاطلاع وابدأ الرأى ورسم الخطوات العامة التاليه للمشروع حتى نبدأ بأذن الله فى التحضير لها .
تقبل تحياتى.


----------



## hema81 (30 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
استاذنا الفاضل م. اسامة 
بالنسبة لموضوع تحديد نوع الديافرام الذى يتم تعريف السقف على اساسه سواء من النوع RIGID او النوع SEMI RIGID قمت بعمل التالى:
1- بالوقوف على سقف الدور العشرين وعرض شكل التشوه الحادث للسقف تحت تأثير القوة EQX وبالوقوف بالماوس على اى نقطة وعمل RIGHT CLICK يمكن مشاهدة الازاحة الحادثة عند هذه النقطة كما بالصور التالية :
Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire
Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire
Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire
حيث يمكن عمل COPY لقيم الازاحة الحادثة بالسقف عند هذه النقطة DEFLECTION وحيث اننا قمنا قبل ذلك بحساب الDRIFT الحادث للاعمده وحوائط القص من الحاله EQX عند كل دور والموجودة بملف CHECK MAX DRIFT وبقسمة قيمة الDRIFT على 2 لمقارنتها بالازاحة الحادثة للسقف من الحالة EQX يمكن تحديد نوع الديافرام كما بالملف الموجود على هذا الرابط:
Dighrame Type.rar
ارجو ان يكون هذا هو المطلوب 
تقبل تحياتى.


----------



## أسامه نواره (30 أكتوبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> استاذنا الفاضل م. اسامة نوارة
> اشكرك جدا على كلماتك الطيبة وجزاك الله عنا خيرا .
> مرفق الملفات النهائية لسقف الدور العشرين والدور العاشر على برنامج السيف على الروابط التالية :
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
الملفيين صحيحيين ونرجو أن نوضح أى السقف متأثر بصوره أكبر للزلازل هلى هو الدور 20 أم الدور 10 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (30 أكتوبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> استاذنا الفاضل م. اسامة
> بالنسبة لموضوع تحديد نوع الديافرام الذى يتم تعريف السقف على اساسه سواء من النوع RIGID او النوع SEMI RIGID قمت بعمل التالى:
> 1- بالوقوف على سقف الدور العشرين وعرض شكل التشوه الحادث للسقف تحت تأثير القوة EQX وبالوقوف بالماوس على اى نقطة وعمل RIGHT CLICK يمكن مشاهدة الازاحة الحادثة عند هذه النقطة كما بالصور التالية :
> ...


التشوه الحادث الذى قمت أنت بعمله = تشوه فى السقف نتيجة الانحناء فى السقف نفسه + التشوه نتيجة الجساءه فى الاعمده وحوائط القص 
نحن نريد كل قيمه منفرده عن الاخرى بحيث يكون مجموع الاثنيين هو الذى تم عرضه بالماوس-- فكر شويه 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (31 أكتوبر 2012)

استكمالا لموضوع ال Diaphragm وتعريفه فى برنامج الايتابس فنجد وكما وضحنا فى المثال العددى السابق التأكيد على نفس المفهوم كما يلى 

حيث يوضح لنا الكود أن توزيع حمل الزلازل على الاعمده وحوائط القص يعتمد على جساءة وقساوة الاعمده فى حالة أن السقف يكون ذات قساويه وجساءه عاليه أما فى حالة السقف المرن ذات الجساءه والقساوه الصغيره فان توزيع أحمال الزلازل الافقيه على الاعمده وحوائط القص الرأسيه تعتمد وكأننا نعمل بطريقة Area method حيث لاتوجد علاقه كما أثبتنا بالمثال العددى بين بلاطة السقف والاعمده وحوائط القص تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (31 أكتوبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> نطلب من زميلنا المهندس ابراهيم أن يوضح لنا هل تأثير الزلازل على سقف الدور ال 20 أكبر أم أقل من تأثيرها على الدور الذى حدث عنده أقصى Drift وذلك أما من خلال التصميم فى برنامج السيف12 أو من خلال العزوم M11&M22 فى برنامج الايتابس للسقفيين عند نقط مختلفه من السقفيين تقبل تحياتى [/SIZE=5]


فى برنامج السيف كما نرى فى الصوره التاليه فان قيم اجهادات الثقب فى الدور ال10 والذى عنده أقصى Drift تكون أكبر من قيم اجهادات الثقب punching shear من الدور ال20 والذى يحدث عنده أقصى ازاحه أفقيه نتيجة الزلازل Max. Displacement مما يدل على أن الدور ال 10 هو أكثر تأثرا بالزلازل من الدور ال20



وكما أن حديد التسليح الذى يقوم برنامج السيف12 بتصميمه وحسابه وفقا لحالات الزلازل ال25 تعطى نتائج أكبر للدور ال10 والذى عنده أقصى Drift من الدور ال20 والذى عنده أقصى Displacement كما يلى 



وكما أن قراءة النتائج للعزوم M11&M22 فى برنامج الايتابس نفسه تؤكد نفس الكلام السابق كما يلى 



تقبل تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (31 أكتوبر 2012)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير مش عارفين نشكرك ازاي حضرتك و م اسامة مجهودات رائعة ثقل الله موازينكم و اسكنكم خير الدرجات بجوار المصطفي العدنان
> و طبعا جزيل الشكر علي الملفات الرائعة من حضرتك و من استاذنا الفاضل اسامة نوراة
> اولا اصدار السيف اي اصدار
> ثانيا استيراد البلاطة بدون تمشيش للأيتاب و احنا عارفين ان البلاطة بدون تقسيم لا تشعر بالأحمال و لا تكون دقيقة النقطة دي مش قادرة استوعبها



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه وجزاك الله خيرا
كما وضح لنا م اسامة بأن الافضل فى برنامج السيف هو التعامل مع البلاطات بدون تقسيم وحيث اننا قمنا باستيراد السقف من الايتاب والذى كانت فيه البلاطات مقسمة فنلجأ لهذه الطريقة سواء باستيراد البلاطات الغير مقسمة فى الايتاب ونقلها مع السقف بعد ذلك للسيف او استيراد هذه البلاطات الى السيف مباشرة .
اما عن الاحمال وبعد تخصيص هذة البلاطات بقطاعاتها طبقا للانشائى يقوم البرنامج بحساب الوزن الذاتى لها اما عن الاحمال الرأسية ( التغطيات والاحمال الحية) فنقوم نحن بادخالها مرة ثانيه على هذه البلاطات وبالنسبه للاحمال الافقية الناتجه من الزلازل فهى موجودة عند نقط التقاء الاعمده وحوائط القص مع السقف فقط ويقوم البرنامج بأخذ تأثيرها على البلاطة اثناء التصميم وبعد تعريف حالات التحميل الخاصه بها.
ارجو ان تكون الامور وضحت .
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (31 أكتوبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> التشوه الحادث الذى قمت أنت بعمله = تشوه فى السقف نتيجة الانحناء فى السقف نفسه + التشوه نتيجة الجساءه فى الاعمده وحوائط القص
> نحن نريد كل قيمه منفرده عن الاخرى بحيث يكون مجموع الاثنيين هو الذى تم عرضه بالماوس-- فكر شويه
> تقبل تحياتى


للحصول على التشوه والازاحه الرأسيه منفرده لحوائط القص والاعمده يجب أن نبعد ازاحة السقف وسهم الهبوط الافقى للسقف عن الموضوع وكيف يتم ذلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يتم ذلك بتعريف بلاطة السقف على أنها plate element هنا سوف لن يؤثر الزلزال فى بلاطة السقف وانما تقوم البلاطه بنقل أحمال الزلازل الى الاعمده وحوائط القص الرأسيه مباشرة وبالتالى التشوه والازاحه التى سوف تحدث فى البلاطه سوف تكون ناتجه عن الاعمده وحوائط القص 
لنفس النقطه فى السقف يتم تعيين الازاحه الافقيه وال drift بعد عمل حالتيين للبلاطه الاولى البلاطه من نوع shell والاخرى البلاطه من نوع plate ومن ثم نستطيع ايجاد الازاحه الافقيه للسقف بعد طرح ازاحة الحالتيين السابقتيين ومن هنا نستطيع العوده للكود وشروطه حتى نستطيع الحكم على نوع السقف هل هو rigid or simi rigid
لذلك نطلب من زميلنا المهندس ابراهيم محاولة عمل ذلك ودارسته على مشروع البرج الخاص بنا حتى نتحقق من اشترطات الكود
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (31 أكتوبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> للحصول على التشوه والازاحه الرأسيه منفرده لحوائط القص والاعمده يجب أن نبعد ازاحة السقف وسهم الهبوط الافقى للسقف عن الموضوع وكيف يتم ذلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> يتم ذلك بتعريف بلاطة السقف على أنها plate element هنا سوف لن يؤثر الزلزال فى بلاطة السقف وانما تقوم البلاطه بنقل أحمال الزلازل الى الاعمده وحوائط القص الرأسيه مباشرة وبالتالى التشوه والازاحه التى سوف تحدث فى البلاطه سوف تكون ناتجه عن الاعمده وحوائط القص
> لنفس النقطه فى السقف يتم تعيين الازاحه الافقيه وال drift بعد عمل حالتيين للبلاطه الاولى البلاطه من نوع shell والاخرى البلاطه من نوع plate ومن ثم نستطيع ايجاد الازاحه الافقيه للسقف بعد طرح ازاحة الحالتيين السابقتيين ومن هنا نستطيع العوده للكود وشروطه حتى نستطيع الحكم على نوع السقف هل هو rigid or simi rigid
> لذلك نطلب من زميلنا المهندس ابراهيم محاولة عمل ذلك ودارسته على مشروع البرج الخاص بنا حتى نتحقق من اشترطات الكود
> تقبل تحياتى



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اشكرك استاذنا الفاضل على هذة المعلومات القيمة وبمحاولة تطبيق ما اشارت اليه حضرتك فى هذه المشاركة والذى يلزم معه عمل 2 موديل للمقارنة .
- الموديل الاول تم عمله من قبل والملف موجود بالمشروع رقم 3 (PROJECT 3) والذى يتم الحصول منه على التشوه الحادثة نتيحة حركة البلاطة والاعمدة وحوائط القص معا من EQX وبالوقوف على اى نقطه فى منتصف الدور بالماوس يمكن عرض الازاحة والDRIFT الحادث عند هذة النقطة فى اتجاه X .
- تم عمل الموديل الثانى وذلك بعد حذف البلاطات المعرفه على انها SHELL واستيراد البلاطات الغير مقسمة وتعريفها على انها PLATE بدون عمل اى موديفير لها واعادة ادخال الاحمال الرأسية عليها مرة اخرى والموديل موجود على الرابط التالى:
MODEL FOR PLATE SLABS.rar
ويمكن الحصول على التشوة الحادث عند نفس النقطة السابقة للاعمدة وحوائط القص فقط نتيجة الحاله EQX بنفس الطريقة السابقة .
ولتطبيق شروط الكود يلزم الحصول على الDeflection الحادث فى البلاطة فقط من خلال طرح قيمة الازاحة التى تم الحصول عليها من الموديل الثانى من الازاحة التى تم الحصول من الموديل الاول .
وكذلك نصف قيمة الdrift الحادث للاعمده وحوائط القص عند نفس النقطة من الموديل رقم 2 .
وقمت بعمل الملف التالى للحصول على نوع الديافرام المطلوب بعد عمل المقارنة طبقا للكود والملف على الرابط التالى :
http://www.mediafire.com/?mx5cz6hzaz99nke
ارجو من حضرتك المراجعة وابدأ اى ملاحظات على هذا الملف حتى تكتمل الفائدة.
تقبل تحياتى.


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (31 أكتوبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه وجزاك الله خيرا
> كما وضح لنا م اسامة بأن الافضل فى برنامج السيف هو التعامل مع البلاطات بدون تقسيم وحيث اننا قمنا باستيراد السقف من الايتاب والذى كانت فيه البلاطات مقسمة فنلجأ لهذه الطريقة سواء باستيراد البلاطات الغير مقسمة فى الايتاب ونقلها مع السقف بعد ذلك للسيف او استيراد هذه البلاطات الى السيف مباشرة .
> اما عن الاحمال وبعد تخصيص هذة البلاطات بقطاعاتها طبقا للانشائى يقوم البرنامج بحساب الوزن الذاتى لها اما عن الاحمال الرأسية ( التغطيات والاحمال الحية) فنقوم نحن بادخالها مرة ثانيه على هذه البلاطات وبالنسبه للاحمال الافقية الناتجه من الزلازل فهى موجودة عند نقط التقاء الاعمده وحوائط القص مع السقف فقط ويقوم البرنامج بأخذ تأثيرها على البلاطة اثناء التصميم وبعد تعريف حالات التحميل الخاصه بها.
> ...


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
اخي الفاضل تعودنا ان نقوم بالتقسيم لكي يكون هناك ترابط بين عناصر المبني فمعني اني اضع البلاطة بدون تقسم فقد الغيت تاثيرها مع المبني و بالتالي ردود الأفعال التي سأنقلها الأفقية ستكون غير الواقعية والا فلما انتقلنا لنقطة اخري لمعرفة ما اذا كان الديافرام rigid or semi rigid لنعرف اذا مان السقف يتأثر بالأحمال ام لا

لذلك فانا ارجح ان نحدد اولا نوع الديافرام كما تفضل استاذنا اسامة بالشرح قبل تصدير السقف للسيف و يليها تصدير السقف بعد التعديل ان وجد و هو مقسما من الأيتاب


----------



## أسامه نواره (1 نوفمبر 2012)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> اخي الفاضل تعودنا ان نقوم بالتقسيم لكي يكون هناك ترابط بين عناصر المبني فمعني اني اضع البلاطة بدون تقسم فقد الغيت تاثيرها مع المبني و بالتالي ردود الأفعال التي سأنقلها الأفقية ستكون غير الواقعية والا فلما انتقلنا لنقطة اخري لمعرفة ما اذا كان الديافرام rigid or semi rigid لنعرف اذا مان السقف يتأثر بالأحمال ام لا
> لذلك فانا ارجح ان نحدد اولا نوع الديافرام كما تفضل استاذنا اسامة بالشرح قبل تصدير السقف للسيف و يليها تصدير السقف بعد التعديل ان وجد و هو مقسما من الأيتاب


لاشك أن تقسيم البلاطه سوف يؤثر فى دقة النتائج ولكن المهندس ابراهيم متأثر بموضوع حل البلاطه ال solid slab لايجاد العزوم على الكمرات الساقطه وكذلك قوى القص مثل الحل اليدوى والتى فيها يتم تعريف البلاطه على أنها membrane ولكن البلاطه ال membrane لايتم عمل فيها meshing لكى تعطى نتائج دقيقه بعكس البلاطه ذات الخصائص Plate or shell والتى كلما زاد فيها التقسيم كلما كانت النتائج دقيقه 
على العموم نطلب من المهندس ابراهيم توضيح الموضوع بالصور فى طريقة الحل واستخراج النتائج خطوه خطوه لكى تعم الفائده ويكون الموضوع واضح للجميع فى طريقة استخراج النتائج من الايتابس 
وكما أن الكود الامريكى ASCE 7-10 وهو الاحدث بالقطع من كودupc97 كان واضحا فى شروط أن يكون السقف من النوع Rigid عند تعريف ال Diaphragm كالاتى:





وكما نرى فى شروط الكود الامريكى فان شرط أن يكون السقف Rigid شرط مجحف وهو أن تكون النسبه بين بحر البلاطه الى عمقها أقل من أو تساى 3 فهذا صعب التحقق لذلك يتم عمل السقف من النوع Semi Rigid
يتبقى لنا بعد ذلك فى البرج تصميم العناصر الرأسيه فى برنامج الايتابس ولكن قبل البدء فى التصميم لابد وأن نعرف الشروط الخاصه بالتصميم للقطاعات المختلفه للاعمده وحوائط القص وكذلك ماهى المواصفات المطلوبه فى الاطارات الخاصه Special moment Resistance frame وكذلك Indeterminate moment Resistance frame
فنرجوا من لديه معلومه الايبخل علينا بها فى هذا الموضوع 
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (1 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> لاشك أن تقسيم البلاطه سوف يؤثر فى دقة النتائج ولكن المهندس ابراهيم متأثر بموضوع حل البلاطه ال solid slab لايجاد العزوم على الكمرات الساقطه وكذلك قوى القص مثل الحل اليدوى والتى فيها يتم تعريف البلاطه على أنها membrane ولكن البلاطه ال membrane لايتم عمل فيها meshing لكى تعطى نتائج دقيقه بعكس البلاطه ذات الخصائص Plate or shell والتى كلما زاد فيها التقسيم كلما كانت النتائج دقيقه
> على العموم نطلب من المهندس ابراهيم توضيح الموضوع بالصور فى طريقة الحل واستخراج النتائج خطوه خطوه لكى تعم الفائده ويكون الموضوع واضح للجميع فى طريقة استخراج النتائج من الايتابس
> وكما أن الكود الامريكى ASCE 7-10 وهو الاحدث بالقطع من كودupc97 كان واضحا فى شروط أن يكون السقف من النوع Rigid عند تعريف ال Diaphragm كالاتى:
> 
> ...


*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

ازيكم يا بشمهندسين وكل سنة وانتم طيبين

اعتقد يا بشمهندس اسامة من معلوماتى الضئيلة ان موضوع Special moment Resistance frame دا هيرجع بينا لموضوع حضرتك كنت اشارت لية فى مشاركة مع المهندسة المهاجرة الا وهى strong column - weak beam 
من خلال الموضوع دا انا كنت قرات الى حد ما ف المجال دا واللى طلعت بية ف موضوع الاطارات دا وحضرتك تصححلى بالتاكيد 

معادلات قوى القص القاعدى ف اكواد معامل R واللى كنا قولنا علية seismic force-reduction factor*
*ودا بيعكس درجة الاستجابة الغير مرنة وعشان احافظ على الموضوع دا لازم اعمل 3 حاجات 

1- strong column - weak beam 
2- Avoid Shear Failure
3-Detail for Ductile Behavior

1- Strong column - weak beam 
لما يبدا المنشا يتحرك تحت تاثير الزلزال الانهيار اللى بيحصل بعتمد على توزيع الازاحة الجانبية على ارتفاع المنشا لو عندنا عمود ضعيف الازاحة الجانبية ( Drift ) هتميل ل انها تتركز فهتتركز ف دور او اكتر واحتمال انها تعدى المسموح بية للعمود انة يقدر يتحملة 

اما لو العمود قوى هنلاقى ان توزيع الازاحة الجانبية اللى هتحصل هيتوزع بشكل منتظم على كامل الارتفاع

وزى ما قال استاذنا المهندس اسامة ان انا يزعلنى اوى ان يحصل انهيار ف العمود دا الكارثة بالنسبالى عشان كدا يهمنى يبقى عندى

عمود قوى 
*​


----------



## أسامه نواره (1 نوفمبر 2012)

نشكر المهندس محمد الجيزاوى على هذه المعلومات وأضيف أنه المطلوب مواصفات للاطارات S.M.R.F & I.M.R.F & O.M.R.F أى مثلا أقل بعد للاعمده وأقل نسبه بين طول وعرض العمود أقصى نسبة تسليح وأقل نسبة تسليح وهكذا للاعمده والكمرات والخاصه بكل نوع من الانواع السابقه ومتى نستخدم كل نظام على حسب الشده الزلزاليه ومتى يكون ممنوع استخدام أحد هذه الانظمه 
لاننا عند استخدامنا نظام ال Dual system يشترط الكود أن تكون الاطارات من نوع ال I.M.R.F اى الاطارات المتوسطه الممطوليه على الاقل ولا يصلح أن تكون هذه الاطارات من نوع ال O.M.R.F أى الاطارات العاديه
وقد قمت بتجميع خصائص الاطارات الخاصه S.M.R.F من الكود الامريكى وهو الاصعب فى الموضوع عن باقى الانواع من الاطارات وذلك فى الملف المرفق 
وارجو أن يقوم أحد الزملاء بتجميع خواص الاطارات المتوسطه والضعيفه وكذلك حوائط القص حتى تكون أمامنا هذه الاشتراطات عندما نقوم بالتصميم 
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (1 نوفمبر 2012)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> اخي الفاضل تعودنا ان نقوم بالتقسيم لكي يكون هناك ترابط بين عناصر المبني فمعني اني اضع البلاطة بدون تقسم فقد الغيت تاثيرها مع المبني و بالتالي ردود الأفعال التي سأنقلها الأفقية ستكون غير الواقعية والا فلما انتقلنا لنقطة اخري لمعرفة ما اذا كان الديافرام rigid or semi rigid لنعرف اذا مان السقف يتأثر بالأحمال ام لا
> 
> لذلك فانا ارجح ان نحدد اولا نوع الديافرام كما تفضل استاذنا اسامة بالشرح قبل تصدير السقف للسيف و يليها تصدير السقف بعد التعديل ان وجد و هو مقسما من الأيتاب



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
يمكن لبرنامج السيف القيام بعملية التقسيم للبلاطات اثناء الحل وما علينا الا ان نقوم بأختيار المقاس المناسب للمش وذلك بالدخول الى قائمة RUN --------- Automatic slab Mesh Option ---- Approximate mesh size 
ثم نقوم بضبط مقاس المش وليكن 0.5* 0.5 كما بالصورة التاليه
 
وبعد الحل يظهر لنا شكل التقسيم الذى قام به البرنامج كما بالصورة التاليه 

اما بالنسبة لردود الافعال الافقية من الزلازل فلا دخل لها بالبلاطة المقسمة التى قمنا بحذفها حيث انها ثؤثر فقط عند نقط التقاء الاعمدة وحوائط القص مع البلاطة وبالتالى يتم اخذ تأثيرها على البلاطة الجديده الغير مقسمة التى تم استيرادها مع السقف من الايتاب .
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (1 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> لاشك أن تقسيم البلاطه سوف يؤثر فى دقة النتائج ولكن المهندس ابراهيم متأثر بموضوع حل البلاطه ال solid slab لايجاد العزوم على الكمرات الساقطه وكذلك قوى القص مثل الحل اليدوى والتى فيها يتم تعريف البلاطه على أنها membrane ولكن البلاطه ال membrane لايتم عمل فيها meshing لكى تعطى نتائج دقيقه بعكس البلاطه ذات الخصائص Plate or shell والتى كلما زاد فيها التقسيم كلما كانت النتائج دقيقه
> على العموم نطلب من المهندس ابراهيم توضيح الموضوع بالصور فى طريقة الحل واستخراج النتائج خطوه خطوه لكى تعم الفائده ويكون الموضوع واضح للجميع فى طريقة استخراج النتائج من الايتابس
> وكما أن الكود الامريكى ASCE 7-10 وهو الاحدث بالقطع من كودupc97 كان واضحا فى شروط أن يكون السقف من النوع Rigid عند تعريف ال Diaphragm كالاتى:
> 
> ...




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
مرفق ملف لشرح طريقة تحديد نوع الديافرام المستخدم فى الموديل على الرابط التالى:
شرح طريقة تحديد نوع الديافرام.rar
وبالفعل توقع حضرتك فى محله حيث اننى كنت اعتقد بأن ال plate يعامل معاملة الmembrane من حيث عدم التقسيم واشكر حضرتك على التصحيح .
ولكن عندما يتم العمل على نفس الموديل والبلاطات المقسمة فقط نغير خصائص البلاطات من shell الى plate وحل الموديل على برنامج الايتاب وعمل Animation للحاله EQX مثلا لا يتحرك بالصورة الطبيعية التى يتحرك بها والبلاطات معرفه على انها shell ولكن تظهر قيم الازاحة والتى تختلف فعلا عن الموديل الذى قمت بعمله بدون تقسيم للبلاطات كما اشارت حضرتك .
وعلى العموم اعتقد اننا لن نلجأ لهذه الطريقة الا فى الحالات النادرة مثل (Transfer slab ) ذات السمك الكبير وعموما سيتم تعريف الديافرام على انه semi rigid لصعوبة تحقق شرط الكود الذى ذكرته حضرتك فى معظم الحالات .
تقبل تحياتى.


----------



## usama_usama2003 (1 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## hema81 (1 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
وبعد ان قمنا بتحديد الديافرام المستخدم وهو الsemi Rigid بدلا من الديافرام من النوع الRigid والذى يلزم تعديله بالموديل النهائى الخاص بالمشروع .
وبدراسة طريقة توزيع الاحمال الجانبية على العناصر المقاومة للزلازل ( الاطارات وحوائط ) من خلال النوعين السابقين من الديافرامات نجد ان الاليه المتبعة فى كل نوع فى توزيع تلك الاحمال تختلف من نوع لاخر فمن خلال متابعتى لاحد مشاركات استاذنا المهندس محمود الصقار والذى شرح فيها الانواع السابقة وجدت الاتى :
1- RIGID Diaphragm
يقوم بتوزيع الاحمال الجانبية على الاعمدة وحوائط القص فقط على حسب الجسأة لكل عنصر ولا يراعى مدى قرب او بعد هذا العنصر عن نقطة تأثير هذة القوة .
2- Semi Rigid 
يقوم بتوزيع الاحمال الجانبية على الاعمدة وحوائط القص على حسب الجسأة لكل عنصر وايضا على حسب بعد او قرب هذا العنصر من مركز تأثير هذة القوة وهو مايشبة كمرة تم التأثير عليها بحمل رأسى فأن رد الفعل عند كل ركيزة سيختلف على حسب قرب او بعد هذا الحمل المؤثر من هذه الركيزة واوصى المهندس محمود الصقار باستخدام هذا النوع من الديافرام .
 وعلى ماسبق اعتقد بأن نسبة توزيع الاحمال الافقية ( قوى القص القاعدى ) على الاطارات وحوائط القص ستختلف عن ما قمنا بحسابه سابقا مما قد يخل بشروط النظام الثنائى المستخدم فى البرج من حيث نسب مشاركة الاطارات وحوائط القص فى مقاومة الاحمال الجانبية .
ارجو التعليق من استاذنا الفاضل م اسامة على هذا الكلام .
تقبل تحياتى.


----------



## أسامه نواره (2 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وكما أن الكود الامريكى ASCE 7-10 وهو الاحدث بالقطع من كودupc97 كان واضحا فى شروط أن يكون السقف من النوع Rigid عند تعريف ال Diaphragm كالاتى:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



بناءا على الرساله الخاصه التى وصلت الى من أحد زملائنا المهندسيين فقد تأكدنا من أنه المقصود من النسبه السابقه وهى نسبة بحر البلاطه الى عمق البلاطه (Span\depth) لا يزيد عن 3 ---- المقصود بالعمق هنا (depth) هو عرض البلاطه وليس عمق البلاطه (سمك البلاطه) 
أى أن كود ASCE-7 10 يشترط أن نسبة طول البلاطه الى عرض البلاطه لكل المبنى يعنى طول المبنى على عرض المبنى لايزيد عن 3 حتى نحكم على البلاطه أنها Rigid
اشكر الزميل الفاضل على تصحيح هذه المعلومه وادعوه للمشاركه لتعم الفائده
وعلى ذلك ليس أمامنا الا الحسابات الانشائيه ونتائج الايتابس التى قام المهندس ابراهيم مشكورا بعملها وذلك للحصول على سهم الهبوط الافقى HL- Deflection للبلاطه ونقارنه بقيم ال Drift للعناصر الرأسيه لكى نحكم على نوع البلاطه هل هى Rigid or semi rigid 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## zeeko (2 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته.

لدي ملاحظه بخصوص الطريقة التي تفضلتم بشرحها لتحديد نوع الدايفرام.

تم عمل 2 موديل . واحد بليت و واحد شيل. حاولت افهم الفكره من عمل الموديلين ووصلت لهذا المفهوم: لمعرفة أزاحة البلاطه الناتجه من تشوهها و تشوه الأعمدة و الجدران يتم ذلك عن طريق الموديل الي بالشيل. و معرفة الازاحة الناتجه من تشوه الأعمده و الجدران فقط يتم عن طريق الموديل بالبليت. بعد ذلك بطرح الازاحتين نتوصل لمعرفت ازاحة البلاطه لوحداها الناتجه من تشوهها.

الملاحظات هي:

أولا: لاحظت في الملف (شرح طريقة تحديد نوع الديافرام) أنه تم تعرف البلاطه في الموديل الاول كاريجيد ! في حين نحن نريد أدخال تشوه البلاطه ضمن الازاحة, فاذا تم نمذجتها كريجيد لن تتشوه البلاطه! 

ثانيا: لقد استوعبت الفكره و لكن لعدم معرفتي بالبرامج المستخدمة يراودني هذا السؤال. هل قيمة الازاحة للأعمدة و الجدران متساوية في كلا النموذجين ؟ اعتقد حتى نحصل على نتائج صحيحه يجب ان تتساوى أزاحات الأعمدة في كلا النموذجين. المشكلة لعدم معرفتي للبرامج لم استطع التأكد من ذلك بنفسي.

تقبلوا خالص تقديري و شكري لكم.


----------



## usama_usama2003 (2 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> بناءا على الرساله الخاصه التى وصلت الى من أحد زملائنا المهندسيين فقد تأكدنا من أنه المقصود من النسبه السابقه وهى نسبة بحر البلاطه الى عمق البلاطه (Span\depth) لا يزيد عن 3 ---- المقصود بالعمق هنا (depth) هو عرض البلاطه وليس عمق البلاطه (سمك البلاطه)
> أى أن كود ASCE-7 10 يشترط أن نسبة طول البلاطه الى عرض البلاطه لكل المبنى يعنى طول المبنى على عرض المبنى لايزيد عن 3 حتى نحكم على البلاطه أنها Rigid
> اشكر الزميل الفاضل على تصحيح هذه المعلومه وادعوه للمشاركه لتعم الفائده
> وعلى ذلك ليس أمامنا الا الحسابات الانشائيه ونتائج الايتابس التى قام المهندس ابراهيم مشكورا بعملها وذلك للحصول على سهم الهبوط الافقى HL- Deflection للبلاطه ونقارنه بقيم ال Drift للعناصر الرأسيه لكى نحكم على نوع البلاطه هل هى Rigid or semi rigid
> تقبل تحياتى



هذا الكلام غير منطقي بالمره .. اعتقد ان رأيك م اسامه هو الصحيح والاستدال دائما بكلمه depth عن العمق وليس عن البعد في الاتجاه العمودي(العرض)transverse direction or perpendicular direction
ارجو التوضيح


----------



## zeeko (2 نوفمبر 2012)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> هذا الكلام غير منطقي بالمره .. اعتقد ان رأيك م اسامه هو الصحيح والاستدال دائما بكلمه depth عن العمق وليس عن البعد في الاتجاه العمودي(العرض)transverse direction or perpendicular direction
> ارجو التوضيح



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته.
أخواني وجدت هذا المثال المحلول باستخدام الساب لتحديد نوع الدايفرام و هو من كتاب
Seismic Loads: Guide to the Seismic Load Provisions of Asce 7-05
صفحة 82 في الكتاب
تجدونه من خلال هذا الموقع

Seismic Loads: Guide to the Seismic Load Provisions of Asce 7-05 - Finley Allan Charney - Google Books

بالتوفيق


----------



## eng_moukble (2 نوفمبر 2012)

zeeko قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته.
> أخواني وجدت هذا المثال المحلول باستخدام الساب لتحديد نوع الدايفرام و هو من كتاب
> Seismic Loads: Guide to the Seismic Load Provisions of Asce 7-05
> صفحة 82 في الكتاب
> ...


المثال المذكور لايظهر ياريت تنزلنا الكتاب ده او على الاقل المثال لان اللنك المذكور بينزل لصفحة 38 فقط


----------



## zeeko (2 نوفمبر 2012)

eng_moukble قال:


> المثال المذكور لايظهر ياريت تنزلنا الكتاب ده او على الاقل المثال لان اللنك المذكور بينزل لصفحة 38 فقط



و الله اتمنى لو كان عندي الكتاب و لكن وجدته أمس في موقع قوقل . حاولت التقط صور لكامل الموضوع و تجدها في المرفق

مع خالص التحيه.

طريقة تحديد نوع الدايفرام.rar


----------



## zeeko (2 نوفمبر 2012)

الزبدة في موضوع تحديد نوع الدايفرام هي كالتالي:

أولا لا حاجه لتحديد نوع الدايفرام اذا تمت نمذجة البلاطات في الموديل ( باستخدام الميش ). لأنه في حال نمذجة البلاطات فأن ذلك هو اقرب شيء للطبيعة. 

أذا ما فائدة تحديد نوع البلاطة ؟

الفائدة هي كالتالي: اذا تم التأكد بأن الدايفرام rigid عندها يمكن تقليل فترة التحليل التي يحتاجها البرنامج و ذلك عن طريق اعادة نمذجة المنشأ بدون نمذجة البلاطات (الميش), و نقل احمال البلاطات على الكمرات بشكل حمل خطي على الكمره. و استخدام أمر master slave في ستاد برو او ما يشابهه في البرامج الأخرى حيث ان هذا الأمر يقوم بأفهام البرنامج بأن هناك بلاطه لا تتشوه في المجال الأفقى. طبعا كما اسلفت دون الحاجه لنمذجة البلاطه.

+++++++++++++++++++

ما هو الوضع في مشروعنا ؟ !

في الحقيقه انا غير ملم ببرنامج الايتاب او الساب او السيف. و لكن ما اود قوله هو , أذا تمت نمذجة البلاطه بشكل صحيح فنحن لسنا بحاجة لمعرفة نوع الدايفرام.

اما اذا تمت نمذجة المنشأ كمنشأ مفرغ دون نمذجة البلاطات . فعندها يجب ان نقوم بشيئين:
1-	هل الدايفرام ريجيد ؟ الاجابه نعم بناءا على البند 12.3.1.2
2-	تفهيم البرنامج بأن هناك بلاطه لا تتشوه في المجال الافقي, دون نمذجتها و ذلك باستخدام ماستر سليف في ستاد برو او ما يقابله في البرامج الأخرى.

أتمنى بأن يكون الامر اصبح واضح و اتمنى لكل من لديه تصحيح و تعديل لفكره ان لا يبخل علينا بذلك فكلنا نتعلم.


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (2 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> نشكر المهندس محمد الجيزاوى على هذه المعلومات وأضيف أنه المطلوب مواصفات للاطارات S.M.R.F & I.M.R.F & O.M.R.F أى مثلا أقل بعد للاعمده وأقل نسبه بين طول وعرض العمود أقصى نسبة تسليح وأقل نسبة تسليح وهكذا للاعمده والكمرات والخاصه بكل نوع من الانواع السابقه ومتى نستخدم كل نظام على حسب الشده الزلزاليه ومتى يكون ممنوع استخدام أحد هذه الانظمه
> لاننا عند استخدامنا نظام ال Dual system يشترط الكود أن تكون الاطارات من نوع ال I.M.R.F اى الاطارات المتوسطه الممطوليه على الاقل ولا يصلح أن تكون هذه الاطارات من نوع ال O.M.R.F أى الاطارات العاديه
> وقد قمت بتجميع خصائص الاطارات الخاصه S.M.R.F من الكود الامريكى وهو الاصعب فى الموضوع عن باقى الانواع من الاطارات وذلك فى الملف المرفق
> وارجو أن يقوم أحد الزملاء بتجميع خواص الاطارات المتوسطه والضعيفه وكذلك حوائط القص حتى تكون أمامنا هذه الاشتراطات عندما نقوم بالتصميم
> تقبلوا تحياتى




السلام عليكم الاخ اسامة اليس عندما نتحدث عن S.M.R.F & I.M.R.F & O.M.R.هو التحدث عن علاقة بين الاعمدة والكمرات 


حيث علينا ان نتاكد من resisting moment للكمرات والتي نحصل عليها بعد تحديد التسليح فمثلا لدي كمرات ذات قطاع 






35x70 التسليح العلوي اعطانا 3T14+3T12 اي 8.01 سم2 التسليح السفلي اعطانا 3T14 اي 4.62 سم2 معناها ان resisting moment = 150..61كن
نعمل نفس الشيء للاعمدة 
يمكن من ا لايتابس معرفة نسبة تحمل الاعمدة على beam وذلك بعد عملية 
start design والحصول على التسليح











يمكن النقر باليمين على العمود الذي يظهر به N/C = not cheked ومن ثم summary لتاتيك تفاصيل هذا العنصروهذا يعني ان عناصر beam المحاطة بالعقدة اقوى من عناصر الاعمدة 











السؤال المطروح اين الكمرات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟اقصد في هذا المشروع ,انتم غيرتو المشروع وحطيتو كمرات من غير ما تعليموني ؟هههههه انا بمزح بس عن جد وين الكمرات


----------



## zeeko (2 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

يمكن معرفت جميع البنود الخاصة بكل نظام . Special او Intermediate او Ordinary عن طريق جدول في الكود aci 318 تجدونه في المرفق


----------



## أسامه نواره (3 نوفمبر 2012)

zeeko قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته.
> لدي ملاحظه بخصوص الطريقة التي تفضلتم بشرحها لتحديد نوع الدايفرام.
> تم عمل 2 موديل . واحد بليت و واحد شيل. حاولت افهم الفكره من عمل الموديلين ووصلت لهذا المفهوم: لمعرفة أزاحة البلاطه الناتجه من تشوهها و تشوه الأعمدة و الجدران يتم ذلك عن طريق الموديل الي بالشيل. و معرفة الازاحة الناتجه من تشوه الأعمده و الجدران فقط يتم عن طريق الموديل بالبليت. بعد ذلك بطرح الازاحتين نتوصل لمعرفت ازاحة البلاطه لوحداها الناتجه من تشوهها.
> الملاحظات هي:
> ...



*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بالنسبه لملاحظاتك على الملفات كالاتى :
أولا موضوع ال Rigid & semi rigid & flexible للبلاطات هو موضوع نسبى فى التشكل Deformation فكلما زاد سمك البلاطه قل التشكل الحاصل لها ولايوجد مطلقا بلاطه لن يحدث لها تشكل تحت تأثير سواء الاحمال الرأسيه أو الافقيه الا اذا كان سمكها لانهائى 
وكما نعرف فان البلاطه الصغيره فى السمك بالنسبه لطولها (Span) يكون التشكل والاساسى فى التأثير فيها نتيجة العزوم ولذلك فى البلاطات (slabs) نجد أن الحاكم الرئيسى هو العزوم ولن تجد شئ يذكر فى قوى القص أما فى البلاطات السميكه (اللبشه المسلحه) فان الحاكم هو قوى القص فى الاتجاهيين Punching shear 
وكما أن الكود الامريكى نفسه ذكر أنه اذا كان التشكل فى البلاطه أقل من 0.50 قيمة ال Drift الحاصل للاعمده والحوائط الرأسيه اذن البلاطه من النوع ال Rigid معنى ذلك أن البلاطه ال Rigid يحدث لها تشكل 





ثانيا لسؤالك عن قيمة الازاحه للاعمده وجدران القص هل هى متساويه فى الملفيين أم لا؟؟؟ 
توجد ميزه مهمه جدا وشيقه فى نفس الوقت فى برنامج الايتابس وهى أنواع البلاطات التى يتم تعريفها فى البرنامج وهى (Shell & membrane & Plate) ولكل منها خصائص تختلف عن الاخرى حيث فى ال membrane هى in- plane deformation وكذلك ال plate =out of plan deformation ولكن فى النهايه سوف نجد أن ال Shell = membrane + Plate هذا باختصار نبذه سريعه عن تعريف أنواع البلاطات فى الايتابس
فنحن نحتاج الى تعريف للبلاطه يقوم بتوصيل الحمل الافقى للزلازل للاعمده وحوائط القص ولا يتأثر به لكى نحصل على الازاحه الافقيه للاعمده وحوائط القص منفرده 
تقبل تحياتى *


----------



## أسامه نواره (3 نوفمبر 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم الاخ اسامة اليس عندما نتحدث عن s.m.r.f & i.m.r.f & o.m.r.هو التحدث عن علاقة بين الاعمدة والكمرات
> مشاهدة المرفق 84987
> حيث علينا ان نتاكد من resisting moment للكمرات والتي نحصل عليها بعد تحديد التسليح فمثلا لدي كمرات ذات قطاع مشاهدة المرفق 84988
> السؤال المطروح اين الكمرات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟اقصد في هذا المشروع ,انتم غيرتو المشروع وحطيتو كمرات من غير ما تعليموني ؟هههههه انا بمزح بس عن جد وين الكمرات



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
اهلا اختنا العزيزه المهندسه فاطمه الغائبه عنا والتى يحرمنا غيابها من المشاركت المهمه 
بالنسبه لموضوع الكمرات والاعمده فنحن أولا نريد التعريف على باقى الانظمه التى تم تعريفها فى الكود الامريكى أو الكود المصرى او الكود الجزائرى لمقاومة الزلازل لان هذه التعريفات موجوده فى كل الاكواد العالميه ولكننا بعيدا عن الايتابس نريد أن نعطى فكره لاخواننا المهندسيين عن هذه الاسماء اولا فمنهم من يسمع ويقرأ عن هذه الاسماء لاول مره فنريد لكى يستطيع أن يشاركنا ويستمر معنا أن يعرف ولو بنذه سريعه عن تلك المصطلحات 
ما يهمنا هو البرنامج الذى قمت أنت بتنزيل صور منه واعتقد أنه خاص بتصميم الكمرات وفقا لكود معيين اعتمادا على نتائج التحليل الانشائى لبرنامج الايتابس
بالنسبه للكمرات واضح أن المهندس ابراهيم مخبيها عننا (ههههههههههههههههه) لان عنده احساس ان حوائط القص هى الاهم فى مقاومة الزلازل فالراجل عمل اللى عليه ولذلك سوف يتغير فكره بعد الانتهاء من تصميم العناصر الرأسيه فى برنامج الايتابس 
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (3 نوفمبر 2012)

*دا اخر ما وصلت لة من البحث عن موضوع الاطارات 

























تقبل تحياتى *​


----------



## zeeko (3 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا يا darkmetal .ممكن تدلنا من اي كتاب ؟ يبدو ان الكتاب ممتاز جدا.


----------



## hema81 (3 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> بالنسبه لملاحظاتك على الملفات كالاتى :
> أولا موضوع ال Rigid & semi rigid & flexible للبلاطات هو موضوع نسبى فى التشكل Deformation فكلما زاد سمك البلاطه قل التشكل الحاصل لها ولايوجد مطلقا بلاطه لن يحدث لها تشكل تحت تأثير سواء الاحمال الرأسيه أو الافقيه الا اذا كان سمكها لانهائى
> وكما نعرف فان البلاطه الصغيره فى السمك بالنسبه لطولها (Span) يكون التشكل والاساسى فى التأثير فيها نتيجة العزوم ولذلك فى البلاطات (slabs) نجد أن الحاكم الرئيسى هو العزوم ولن تجد شئ يذكر فى قوى القص أما فى البلاطات السميكه (اللبشه المسلحه) فان الحاكم هو قوى القص فى الاتجاهيين Punching shear
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مرفق ملف الشرح النهائى لطريقة تحديد الديافرام وكذلك ملف حساب التشوهات الحادثة بالبلاطة لتحديد نوع الديافرام بعد عمل التعديلات المطلوبة طبقا لاشتراطات الكود الامريكى والتى نوه عنها استاذنا م.اسامة نوارة والملفات على الروابط التالية:
1-http://www.mediafire.com/?zkuwiauba65ru5n
2-http://www.mediafire.com/?y9ogx68rx4zr4ev
وذلك من خلال الموديل النهائى للمشروع والموديل الثانى بعد تعديل فقط نوع البلاطة الى PLATE والحفاظ على تقسيمات البلاطه Mesh كما هى فى الموديل الاصلى ومن خلال التحقق من شرطى الكود يصبح نوع الديافرام المستخدم بالمشروع RIGID كما هو بدون تعديل .
وكان لى بعض الاستفسارات او السؤال عنها وهى:
- حدد الكود أنه يتم حساب اقصى ازاحة حادثة فى البلاطة (max diaphragm deformation ) ولكننا قمنا باختيار نقطة عشوائية على حافة المبنى العمودى على قوة الزلازل ولكن اعتقد باننا يمكننا تحديد النقطة التى حدث عندها اقصى ازاحة فى سقف الدور الاخير عن طريق استخدام خواص الرؤية فى البرنامج من قائمة view وعرض ال deformed shape للحاله eqx فى المستوى xz كما بالصورة التالية :



حتى يمكن الحصول على النتائج الدقيقة لاقصى ازاحة حدثت على البلاطة طبقا لمتطلبات الكود ارجو التعليق .
- فى حاله عمل الحسابات السابقة وحدث وكانت بعض الاسقف Rigid والبعض الاخر semi Rigid هل سيتم التخصيص لكل دور على حسب النوع الخاص به ام اختيار نوع واحد لكل الادوار ؟؟؟
- ذكر الشرط الاول النسبة بين ابعاد البلاطة ( الديافرام ) والتى فى حالة عدم زيادتها عن 3 يتم اختيار النوع Rigid والسؤال هو فى حالة تحقق هذا الشرط هل يتم الاكتفاء به ام لابد من عمل الحسابات الانشائية السابقة ؟؟؟؟؟؟
ارجو من حضرتك التوضيح 
تقبل تحياتى .


----------



## hema81 (3 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> اهلا اختنا العزيزه المهندسه فاطمه الغائبه عنا والتى يحرمنا غيابها من المشاركت المهمه
> بالنسبه لموضوع الكمرات والاعمده فنحن أولا نريد التعريف على باقى الانظمه التى تم تعريفها فى الكود الامريكى أو الكود المصرى او الكود الجزائرى لمقاومة الزلازل لان هذه التعريفات موجوده فى كل الاكواد العالميه ولكننا بعيدا عن الايتابس نريد أن نعطى فكره لاخواننا المهندسيين عن هذه الاسماء اولا فمنهم من يسمع ويقرأ عن هذه الاسماء لاول مره فنريد لكى يستطيع أن يشاركنا ويستمر معنا أن يعرف ولو بنذه سريعه عن تلك المصطلحات
> ما يهمنا هو البرنامج الذى قمت أنت بتنزيل صور منه واعتقد أنه خاص بتصميم الكمرات وفقا لكود معيين اعتمادا على نتائج التحليل الانشائى لبرنامج الايتابس
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اولا نشكر المهندسة فاطمة على المتابعه وعلى ما اتذكر فقد كانت اقترحت علينا قبل ذلك تغير نظام السقف من سولد سلاب الى فلات سلاب مراعاة لعامل الوقت فى تنفيذ مثل هذه الابراج وايدت حضرتك هذا الاقتراح على الرغم من عدم الكفاءة الانشائية لهذا النوع من البلاطات فى مقاومة الزلازل. أما عنى فليس لدى اى كمرات ولو عندى مش هقدر ابخل بيه على المشروع ههههههههههههه زى ماحضرتك واختنا المهندسه فاطمة عارفين .
ولكن ان شاء الله دعونا نكمل التصميم ونرى وانا اتابع بشغف ماذا سيحدث هل سيحقق هذا النظام التصميم الامن والاقتصادى ام لا ؟؟؟؟
واتمنى ان نتعرف بأذن الله على باقى الانظمة الانشائية ونكمل فى هذه المرحله ما بدأته حضرتك من تعريف لانواع الاطارات حيث بدأت بالملف الرائع ل smrf ونريد عمل ملفات للنوعين المتبقين omrf , imrf بنفس الطريقة حتى تتضح الصورة لنا جميعا فى كيفية مراعاة اشتراطات هذة الاطارات فى التصميم والتنفيذ بأذن الله .
تقبلوا تحياتى.


----------



## zeeko (3 نوفمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> مرفق ملف الشرح النهائى لطريقة تحديد الديافرام وكذلك ملف حساب التشوهات الحادثة بالبلاطة لتحديد نوع الديافرام بعد عمل التعديلات المطلوبة طبقا لاشتراطات الكود الامريكى والتى نوه عنها استاذنا م.اسامة نوارة والملفات على الروابط التالية:
> 1-http://www.mediafire.com/?zkuwiauba65ru5n
> 2-http://www.mediafire.com/?y9ogx68rx4zr4ev
> ...



السلام عليكم أخي أبراهيم , أود أن اشارك بما اعلم بالرد على استفساراتك و اتمنى التصحيح و التنويه من أخواني.

1- "ولكن اعتقد باننا يمكننا تحديد النقطة التى حدث عندها اقصى ازاحة فى سقف الدور الاخير عن طريق استخدام خواص الرؤية فى البرنامج "
نعم هناك خاصية معينه لا اعرف طريقة الوصول اليها تمكنك من معرفت الازاحات الناتجه من تشوه البلاطه و الازاحه الناتجه من تشوه الاعمدة عن طريق نموذج واحد بالشيل المنت . هناك مثال محلول قمت سابقا برفعه في المشاركه رقم 679 و هذا هو الملف. و يوجد في هذا المثال صورة للوحة تبين ازاحات البلاطه و الاعمده و البرنامج المستخدم هو ساب:
طريقة تحديد نوع الدايفرام.rar

2- " فى حاله عمل الحسابات السابقة وحدث وكانت بعض الاسقف Rigid والبعض الاخر semi Rigid هل سيتم التخصيص لكل دور على حسب النوع الخاص به ام اختيار نوع واحد لكل الادوار ؟؟؟" 
في هذه الحاله يفضل نمذجة كل دور بما يتناسب مع خواصه . يعني اللي ريجيد ريجيد , و اللي سوفت سوفت.

3- " ذكر الشرط الاول النسبة بين ابعاد البلاطة ( الديافرام ) والتى فى حالة عدم زيادتها عن 3 يتم اختيار النوع Rigid والسؤال هو فى حالة تحقق هذا الشرط هل يتم الاكتفاء به ام لابد من عمل الحسابات الانشائية السابقة"
هناك كودين . كود ASCE و كود FEMA . 
بناءا على كود FEMA, تحتاج لعمل حسابات لتحديد نوع الدايفرام و تتم المقارنه بالجدول الذي قام المهندس اسامه مشكورا بذكره في مشاركه رقم 683
بناءا على كود ASCE , اذا انطبق بند رقم 12.3.1.2 فبأمكانك اعتبار الدايفرام ريجيد. و اذا لم ينطبق الشرط قد تحتاج لبعض من الحسابات لتحديد نوع الدايفرام اذا كان فليكسبل او سيمي فليكسبل.

12.3.1.2 Rigid Diaphragm Condition
Diaphragms of concrete slabs or concrete fi lled
metal deck with span-to-depth ratios of 3 or less in
structures that have no horizontal irregularities are
permitted to be idealized as rigid.

و لعل البعض تعجب من اهمال سمك البلاطه في هذا البند. و لكن في الحقيقه تأثير سمكها لا يؤثر كثيرا بمقدار طول او العرض البلاطه الموازي لأتجاه قوة الزلزال. يمكن تصور البلاطه في هذه الحاله على انها كمره عميق جدا محمله بحمل موازي لعمقها عامودي على بحرها . و العمق هنا هو ( الطول او العرض الموازي لقوه الزلزال) . لذلك كان لسمك البلاطه تأثير بسيط و كان لطولها او عرضها الموازي لقوة الزلزال التأثير الأكبر.

في كل الأحوال. لا حاجه لتحديد نوع الدايفرام اذا تمت نمذجة البلاطات بالشيل ألمنت مقسمه لأنه في هذه الحاله نموذجك اقرب للواقع.

تقبلو حالص تقديري


----------



## أسامه نواره (3 نوفمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> وكان لى بعض الاستفسارات او السؤال عنها وهى:
> - حدد الكود أنه يتم حساب اقصى ازاحة حادثة فى البلاطة (max diaphragm deformation ) ولكننا قمنا باختيار نقطة عشوائية على حافة المبنى العمودى على قوة الزلازل ولكن اعتقد باننا يمكننا تحديد النقطة التى حدث عندها اقصى ازاحة فى سقف الدور الاخير عن طريق استخدام خواص الرؤية فى البرنامج من قائمة view وعرض ال deformed shape للحاله eqx فى المستوى xz كما بالصورة التالية :
> 
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
طبقا للمثال المحلول والذى استفدت منه والذى ارفقه لنا المهندس zeeko يتلخص الموضوع فى التحقق من نوع السقف اذا كان Rigid or semi Rigid ولو أن المثال لدور واحد كالاتى :-
فى الدور الذى يحدث عنده أقصى Drift تحت Qx فى الاتجاه الموجب وفى نوع واحد من نوع البلاطات shell نبحث الاتى
1- بالماوس نحصل على قيمة ال Drift عند الاعمده اولا هنا تعتبر هذه القيم هى ال Drift للاعمده أو حوائط القص منفرده هنا سوف نحصل على قيم لل Drift بنفس عدد الاعمده وحوائط القص 
2- من الارقام السابقه نحسب متوسط ال Drift بين كل عموديين(=مجموع ال 2Drift للعموديين مقسوما على 2)فى هذه الحاله يكون الرقم الناتج من هذه العمليه الحسابيه هو ADVE= Average Drift of Vertical Element للاعمده وحوائط القص  
3- بالماوس نحصل على قيم ال Drift العظمى للبلاطه بين الاعمده وحوائط القص السابقه وطبعا هذا سوف يكون على الحد الخارجى للبلاطه هنا هذا ال (Drift = Drift for slab + Drift for vertical element)
4- يتم الحصول على قيمة ال Drift الخاص بالبلاطه =MDD= Maximum Diaphragm Deflection وذلك بطرح قيم ال Drift من الخطوه 3 - ال Drift من الخطوه 2 
5- نقوم بقسمة MDD\ADVE ونقارنها بالكود لنحدد نوعية البلاطه 
نرجو من المهندس ابراهيم أو اى زميل اخر لاننا نثقل دائما على المهندس ابراهيم دائما فى اجراء هذه العمليه الحسابيه 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## zeeko (3 نوفمبر 2012)

و أكمالا لما تفضل به أخي المهندس أسامة نوارة أحب أن اضيف التالي

بنظام FEMA:
بعد حساب قيمة MDD وAVDE تتم المقارنه عن طريق جدول FEMA الذي قام المهندس اسامة بطرحه. نجده في المشاركة رقم 687 . و أعتقد بأن المقصود ب STIFF الموجوده في الجدول هي ال SEMI RIGID

ينظام ASCE:
1- ( في حال البلاطه من خشب او حديد) اذا يتحقق شرط 12.3.1.1 يمكن اعتبار البلاطه flexible. 

2- ( في حال البلاطه من خرسانة) اذا تحقق شرط 12.3.1.2 و أختصاره هو SPAN TO DEPTH < 3 ( الدبث هو طول او عرض البلاطه الموازي لقوة الزلزال ) فأن البلاطه rigid. و لا حاجه لعمل حسابات.

3- اذا لم يتحقق أي من الشرطين. يتم حساب MDD وAVDE بعد نمذجة الدايفرام بالشيل ألمنت (مقسمه). و يتم اتباع التالي
أ- اذا MDD > 2*AVDE الدايفرام FLEXABLE
ب-اذا MDD< 2*AVDE الدايفرام SEMI RIGID

مع خالص االتحية


----------



## ayelamayem77 (4 نوفمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> بعد ترتيب القوى المتولدة على الحوائط نتيجة الحاله EQX والتى تعطى رد فعل فى اتجاه ال LOCAL AXIS 2 وهى قوى قص V2 نقوم بنسخ ما حصلنا عليه من الملف السابق والدخول الى الملف الذى قمت بعمله لحسابات الR والذى اسميته R-CALCULATION وعمل PAST فى الملف RX فى SHEAR WALL IN X DIRECTION كما بالصورة التالية :
> http://www2.0zz0.com/2012/10/24/15/960749446.jpg
> حيث نقوم بتجميع القوى V2 لتكون هى اجمالى قوة القص المتولدة على الحوائط الموازية للاتجاه X من الحاله EQX ويتبقى لنا حساب قوى القص V3 المتولدة على الحوائط الموازية للاتجاه Y من الحاله EQX للوصول الى اجمالى ما تتحمله الحوائط فى هذا الاتجاه كما يلى :
> ...



*أخي الكريم المهندس أبراهيم:*

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله

عندي أسلوب أخر أود ان أطرحه و أرجو التعقيب عليه

حيث أن مجموع قوي القص الكليه total base shear 

تساوي مجموع ردود الافعال عند الركائز
 و يمكن التحقق من ذلك عن طريق أختيار جميع الركائز عند الدور الارضي في برنامج الايتابس و أتباع التالي

diplay-show tables-reactions-support reaction 

و يتم أختيار حالة تحميل و لتكن qx
و يتم نسخ هذا الجدول في الاكسيل و سنجد أن في أخر الجدول قيمه Summation of Fx و هذه القيمه تساوي تماما قيمه الbase shear for Qx و يمكن التحقق بالرجوع للsummary report
و مما سبق يتم أختيار ركائز الحوائط فقط و من ثم نحصل علي قيمه قوي القص في الحوائط
و نختار بعد ذلك زكائز الاعمده فقط و نحصل علي قوي القص في الاعمده و من ثم يمكن حساب نسب المشاركه
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## hema81 (4 نوفمبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> *أخي الكريم المهندس أبراهيم:*
> 
> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الاخ الفاضل م. أيمن اولا حمد لله على السلامة ويارب تكون بخير ووحشتنا مشاركاتك الفعاله والتى نستفيد منها كثيرا .
وبالنسبة لاقتراحك فى ايجاد توزيع قوى القص القاعدى على الاعمدة وحوائط القص فهو بالفعل اقتراح جميل جدا ويوفر خطوات كثيرة داخل برنامج الاكسل خصوصا لمن لا يجيد التعامل مع الاكسل ويؤدى الى نفس النتائج التى توصلنا اليها .
ويجب ان ننوه انه فى هذة الطريقة وللحالة EQX نأخذ ردود الفعل Fx والتى تقابل V2 مع الاعمدة والحوائط الموازية لاتجاه x ونأخذ ردود الفعل Fy والتى تقابل V3 مع الاعمدة والحوائط الموازية لاتجاه Y وبالمثل فى الاتجاهY مع الحاله EQY وكما تعلمنا سابقا يمكن تجميع هذة القوى ومقارنتها بقوى القص القاعدى الكلية للتأكد من ان المحصلة تساوى صفر .
ولسهوله الاختيار يتم وضع ركائز الاعمدة الموازية لاتجاة X فى GROUP وليكن COLUMN X والاعمدة فى اتجاه Y فى GROUP وليكن COLUMN Y وبالمثل لحوائط القص حتى يسهل اختيارها فى المساقط الكبيرة .
وعموما كل الطرق تؤدى الى روما ههههههه
تقبل تحياتى.


----------



## hema81 (4 نوفمبر 2012)

zeeko قال:


> و أكمالا لما تفضل به أخي المهندس أسامة نوارة أحب أن اضيف التالي
> 
> بنظام fema:
> بعد حساب قيمة mdd وavde تتم المقارنه عن طريق جدول fema الذي قام المهندس اسامة بطرحه. نجده في المشاركة رقم 687 . و أعتقد بأن المقصود ب stiff الموجوده في الجدول هي ال semi rigid
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الاخ الفاضل م. Zeeko اشكرك جدا على المعلومات الى تقدمها لنا وعلى المثال الذى قمت برفعه وياريت لو عندك مثال أخر فى نفس الموضوع نكون شاكرين لو قمت برفعه لنا .
واقترح أن نقوم بتمثيل المثال البسيط الذى قمت برفعه على أحد البرامج الساب او الايتاب حتى نطبق ما جاء بالمثال اولا حتى نلمس القيم الواردة به ثم نحاول تطبيق ذلك على البرج الخاص بالمشروع .
تقبل تحياتى.


----------



## أسامه نواره (4 نوفمبر 2012)

لتكمله الحديث عن الاطارات الرأسيه وأولها وأصعبها هو الاطار الخاص Special moment resistance frame S.M.R.F نجد الاتى :-
1- يستخدم هذا النوع اذا سمحت الظروف المعماريه بذلك يعن ايه ؟؟ يعنى اذا سمح مهندسنا المعمارى بسقوط كمرات بعمق كبير 70 الى 80 سم وأكبر وبعرض للكمرات 25 الى 30 سم وأكبر يعنى ياهندسه ما تقوليش كمره ساقطه بعرض 12 سم ولا كمره بعرض 20 سم نستخدما فى هذا الاطار الخاص دى حتى الاعمده فى هذه الاطارات تميل الى أن تكون مربعه !!!!!!!!!!!!! يعنى ياباشمهندس طول العمود الى عرض العمود لاتزيد عن 4 
2- تستخدم هذه الاطارات فى المناطق الزلزاليه العاليه يعنى منطقه فيها زلزال بحركه أرضيه Z= 0.3 الى Z=0.4 يعنى المنطقه الزلزاليه الثالثه والرابعه حسب الكود الامريكى upc97 يعنى والحمد لله مافيش فى الوطن العربى كله تقريبا منطقه زلزاليه من الدرجه الرابعه Z=0.4 يعنى هنا فى مصر أقصى درجة للحركه الارضيه هى مناطق محدده فى شبه جزيره سيناء مثل جزيره شيدوان تكون فيها Z= 0.30 
3- طيب ياباشمهندس هل يمكن استخدامها فى المناطق الزلزاليه الضعيفه ؟؟؟؟ طبعا ثم طبعا وياريت كل مهندس يعرف بس شويه من اشتراطات من هذه الاطارات ودى مش صعبه -- بس خلى بالك لوعرفت تفاصيل الحديد فى هذه الاطارات سوف تتغير فكرتك عن تفاصيل الحديد بالكامل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ازاى ؟؟؟ هتلاقى ممنوع وقوف الحديد السفلى عند الاعمده !!!!!!!!!!!!!
طيب ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ها قولك شوف قوى القص والعزوم الموجبه عند الاعمده !!!!!!!!!!فى المثال التالى 

 






وزى مأنت شايف العزوم الموجبه عند الاعمده نتيجة الزلازل !!!!!!!!!!!!!! أكبر من العزوم الاتيه من الاحمال الرأسيه الحيه والميته وبالتالى دى تفاصيل الحديد فى الكمره 



يعنى ممنوع ايقاف الحديد السفلى أو العلوى عند الاعمده !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
4- ايه الميزه التى سوف احصل عليها عند استخدام هذا الاطار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ أهم ميزه أن سوف تقلل مقدار قيمة القوة الاستاتيكيه المؤثره على المبنى بمقدار 8 مرات ونصف !!!!!!!!!!!!!! طيب ازاى ؟؟؟ ها أقولك شوف الكود الامريكى upc97 وشوف قيمة المعامل اللى أنا مدلعه ومسميه المعامل العكسى R





طيب ياهندسه أنا شايف أننى يمكن أن استخدم اطارات خاصه فقط فى مقاومة الاحمال الرأسيه بدون حوائط قص ولاغيره !!!!!!!!! ها أقولك ومالوه يمكن عمل ذلك فى مبنى أو برج حتى ل 25 دور بدون حوائط قص شد حيلك شويه واعرف بس خصائص هذا النوع من الاطارات 
5- أنا شايف فى الجدول السابق أننا ممكن أن نستخدم هذا الاطار الخاص مع حوائط قص كنظام مشترك Dual system ده ايه نظامه معاك ياباشمهندس ؟؟؟؟ ها أقولك خاى بالك فى المناطق الزلزاليه العاليه الثالثه والرابعه (Z= 0.30 or Z= 0.40) ممنوع استخدام البلاطات المسطحه اللاكمريه Flat slab كنصر مقاوم للزلازل وطبعا معاها البلاطه الهوردى لان البلاطه الهوردى جزء من البلاطه اللاكمريه 
ماجوبتنيش ياباشمهندس ازاى هاستخدم هذا الاطار كنظام مشترك ؟؟؟ 
نكمل ان شاء الله بعد تعليقاتكم 
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## zeeko (4 نوفمبر 2012)

مشاركه رائعة يا مهندس أسامه نواره . و زي مني شايف أن المصيبه أن الزلزال قلب العزم من + الى - في الكمرات عن العمود يمكن ذلك أحد أسباب أبعاد منع وقوف حديد الكمرات عند الأعمده.
بس يا ترى العماله الي عندنا هل تستطيع تنفيذ هذه الاشتراطات ؟ احس انهم حيطلعو روحي حتى يعملو تفاصل هذا النوع من الفريمات هههههههههه ... بس الصراحه بيستاهل اذا حيخلينا نستخدم r=8.5


----------



## ayelamayem77 (4 نوفمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> الاخ الفاضل م. أيمن اولا حمد لله على السلامة ويارب تكون بخير ووحشتنا مشاركاتك الفعاله والتى نستفيد منها كثيرا .
> وبالنسبة لاقتراحك فى ايجاد توزيع قوى القص القاعدى على الاعمدة وحوائط القص فهو بالفعل اقتراح جميل جدا ويوفر خطوات كثيرة داخل برنامج الاكسل خصوصا لمن لا يجيد التعامل مع الاكسل ويؤدى الى نفس النتائج التى توصلنا اليها .
> ويجب ان ننوه انه فى هذة الطريقة وللحالة EQX نأخذ ردود الفعل Fx والتى تقابل V2 مع الاعمدة والحوائط الموازية لاتجاه x ونأخذ ردود الفعل Fy والتى تقابل V3 مع الاعمدة والحوائط الموازية لاتجاه Y وبالمثل فى الاتجاهY مع الحاله EQY وكما تعلمنا سابقا يمكن تجميع هذة القوى ومقارنتها بقوى القص القاعدى الكلية للتأكد من ان المحصلة تساوى صفر .
> ...



أخي المهندس أبراهيم :

عليكم السلام عليكم و رحمه الله

أشكرك علي كلامك الطيب و أنا الحمد لله بخير و مشاركتك دائما تفيدني و لا أنسي أنك ساعدتني في فهم الdual frame system بالتطبيق علي الايتابس كما أشرت سابقا قبل الاجازه و يبقي لي أستفسار بسيط في مشاركتك القيمه ما المقصود بالاعمده و الحوائط الموازية لمحور x هل المقصود أن العمود او الحائط أذا كان البعد الاكبر موازي لمحور x يصنف أذا كعمود موازي لمحور x و بالمثل لمحور y
و أذا كان ما سبق صحيح ما الحل أذا كان الحائط أو العمود مائل في الplan و ما الحل أذا كان العمود مربع مثلا؟؟
ما أريد أن أقوله حسب فهمي البسيط يكفي أختيار جميع الاعمده في الplan و أظهار رد الفعل لحاله تحميل زلازل و لتكن Qx مثلا و نجمع fx&fy الناتجه من الايتابس كما سبق توضيحه جمع جبري و بذلك نحصل علي مشاركه الاعمده في حاله qx و بالمثل نختار كل ركائز الحوائط لنفس حاله التحميل qx نجمع fx&fy جمع جبري و بذلك نحصل علي مشاركه الحوائط في حاله qx و نكرر ما سبق لحالات الزلازل المتبقيه 
و في النهايه أرجو التعقيب و شكرا علي سعه صدرك

أخوك أيمن


----------



## أسامه نواره (4 نوفمبر 2012)

بناءا على الرساله الخاصه التى وصلت الى عن بعض المصطلحات والاختصارات الخاصه بالتعامل مع الزلازل فهى كالاتى 
فتوجد بعض الاختصارات والمصطلحات التى يجب أن يعرفها كل مهندس يدرس موضوع الزلازل ومنها كالاتى :-

1- FEMA= Federal Emergency Management Agency
2-  USGS= United States Geological Survey
3- NEHRP = National Earth quake Hazard Reduction Program 
4- ASCE 7 = American Society of Civil Engineers 
5-  ICC= International Code Council 
6- IRC= International Residential Code
7- BOCA= Building Official and Code Administrators
8- SBCCI= Southern Building Code
9- NIST= National Institute of Standards and Technology 
10- PEER= Pacific Earthquake Engineering Research Center 
11- ICBO= International Conference Of Building Official 
12- SEAOC= Structural Engineers Association Of California
13- ATC= Applied Technology Council 
14- NSF= National Science Foundations 
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (4 نوفمبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> أخي المهندس أبراهيم :
> 
> عليكم السلام عليكم و رحمه الله
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الاخ المهندس ايمن
نعتبر العمود او حائط القص فى اتجاة x اذا كان البعد الاكبر له موازيا لاتجاه x وفى اتجاه y اذا كان البعد الاكبر له موازيا لاتجاه y . 
طيب دى واضحة ......... طيب اذا كان العمود او حائط القص مائل او مربع او دائرى اعتبره موازيا ل x ام y ؟؟؟؟؟
اقولك نرجع فى الحالة دى الى ال local axis الخاص بالعنصر ودائما ابدا نجد ال local axis 2 فى اتجاه اكبر عزم قصور ذاتى للقطاع .
فمثلا لو شوفت الصورة دى :

حتلاقى الكلام اللى انا بقوله بغض النظر عن شكل القطاع كان مربع ام دائرى ام كور او عمود مستطيل .
طيب باختصار انا عايز اوصل الى ان محصلة القوى فى اتجاه x على الاعمدة وحوائط القص والكور ان وجد مثلا من الحالة eqx تساوى صفر يبقى ارجع الى ال local axis : 
اذا كان local axis 2 للعنصر ( عمود - حائط قص - كور ) موازيا للاتجاة x يبقى انا عايز اعرف رد الفعل v2 لهذا العنصر 
واذا كان local axis 3 للعنصر( عمود - حائط قص - كور ) موازيا للاتجاة x يبقى انا عايز اعرف رد الفعل v3 لهذا العنصر
ومجموع هذة القوى ( قوى القص على الاعمدة وحوائط القص والكور فى الاتجاه x ) تساوى قوة الزلازل فى اتجاه x ( قوة القص القاعدى ) اى ان المحصلة تساوى صفر .( eqx = v2 + v3)
ويمكن اظهار الlocal axis للعناصر كما بالصورة التالية :

وبذلك يمكن التعامل مع اى عنصر بغض النظر عن شكل هذا العنصر ( دائرى - مستطيل - مربع - كور ) او وضعه (فى اتجاه x - y - او مائل ) 
ارجو ان تكون الصورة وضحت .
تقبل تحياتى .


----------



## usama_usama2003 (4 نوفمبر 2012)

[/QUOTE]
 طيب ياهندسه أنا شايف أننى يمكن أن استخدم اطارات خاصه فقط فى مقاومة الاحمال الرأسيه بدون حوائط قص ولاغيره !!!!!!!!! ها أقولك ومالوه يمكن عمل ذلك فى مبنى أو برج حتى ل 25 دور بدون حوائط قص شد حيلك شويه واعرف بس خصائص هذا النوع من الاطارات 
5- أنا شايف فى الجدول السابق أننا ممكن أن نستخدم هذا الاطار الخاص مع حوائط قص كنظام مشترك Dual system ده ايه نظامه معاك ياباشمهندس ؟؟؟؟ ها أقولك خاى بالك فى المناطق الزلزاليه العاليه الثالثه والرابعه (Z= 0.30 or Z= 0.40) ممنوع استخدام البلاطات المسطحه اللاكمريه Flat slab كنصر مقاوم للزلازل وطبعا معاها البلاطه الهوردى لان البلاطه الهوردى جزء من البلاطه اللاكمريه 
ماجوبتنيش ياباشمهندس ازاى هاستخدم هذا الاطار كنظام مشترك ؟؟؟ 
نكمل ان شاء الله بعد تعليقاتكم 
تقبلوا تحياتى 
 
[/QUOTE]

شرح ولا اروع يابشمهندس أسامه .. ربنا يباركلك
سؤال حضرتك تقصد بالجزء ده ان البلاطات Hollow block لا تستخدم في المناطق عالية الشده؟


----------



## ayelamayem77 (4 نوفمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> الاخ المهندس ايمن
> نعتبر العمود او حائط القص فى اتجاة x اذا كان البعد الاكبر له موازيا لاتجاه x وفى اتجاه y اذا كان البعد الاكبر له موازيا لاتجاه y .
> طيب دى واضحة ......... طيب اذا كان العمود او حائط القص مائل او مربع او دائرى اعتبره موازيا ل x ام y ؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


عليكم السلام و رحمه الله
أشكرك أخي أبراهيم و أتفق معك تماما فيما قلته بطريقه أستعراض النتائج عن طريق تعريف الpiers لكل حائط كما تفضلت بالشرح و أشكرك علي توضيح فكره المحاور حيث أن الاصل هو الجمع الصحيح للقوي المختلفه للحوائط حسب أتجاه الshear diagram و بالمثل للاعمده
أما بالنسبة للطريقه التي ذكرتها انا عن طريق reaction فيقوم البرنامج بحساب fx&fy للحوائط و الاعمده مباشره و بالجمع الجبري لركائز الحوائط ككل fx&fy نحصل علي مشاركه الحوائط عند الاساسات و عند أختيار الاعمده ككل و بجمع قيمه fx&fy نحصل علي مشاركه الاعمده كذلك عند الاساسات
أنظر الرابط لمثال بسيط:
Example.EDB
يتضح أن قيمه القص الكلية =9.15t refer to summary report
و عند أختيار ركائز الحوائط ككل تكون قيمه fx=-5.14t و fy=-0.15t و تكون قوي القص عند الاساسات للحوائط =5.29t
و عند أختيار ركائز الاعمده ككل تكون قيمه fx=-4t و fy=0.15t و تكون قوي القص عند الاساسات للاعمده =3.85t
أذا مجموع قوي القص الكلية من قيم الركائز للحوائط + الاعمده = 5.29+3.85=9.14t تقريبا نفس قيمه القص الكلي
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## أسامه نواره (5 نوفمبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> عليكم السلام و رحمه الله
> أشكرك أخي أبراهيم و أتفق معك تماما فيما قلته بطريقه أستعراض النتائج عن طريق تعريف الpiers لكل حائط كما تفضلت بالشرح و أشكرك علي توضيح فكره المحاور حيث أن الاصل هو الجمع الصحيح للقوي المختلفه للحوائط حسب أتجاه الshear diagram و بالمثل للاعمده
> أما بالنسبة للطريقه التي ذكرتها انا عن طريق reaction فيقوم البرنامج بحساب fx&fy للحوائط و الاعمده مباشره و بالجمع الجبري لركائز الحوائط ككل fx&fy نحصل علي مشاركه الحوائط عند الاساسات و عند أختيار الاعمده ككل و بجمع قيمه fx&fy نحصل علي مشاركه الاعمده كذلك عند الاساسات
> أنظر الرابط لمثال بسيط:
> ...


من ميزات الايتابس المهمه أنه يمكن الحصول على المعلومه من أكثر من مكان وأكثر من طريقه 
من أحد المشاكل التى أحدثت لبس لديك فى كيفية استخراج النتائج وذلك فى عدم مساوات اجمالى قوى القص الافقيه الداخليه فى حوائط القص والاعمده فى اتجاه X بمقدار اجمالى قوة القص القاعدى الخارجيه المؤثره فى اتجاه X وهى Qx نتيجة الزفت اللى اسمه ال Torsional moment نتيجة عدم تطابق مركز الجساءه مع مركز الكتله 
فالمفروض عندك قوه خارجيه فى اتجاه X يقابلها رد فعل داخلى فى اتجاه X فقط ايه بقى اللى دخل تولد قوى أفقيه فى اتجاه Y عند التأثير بقوه أفقيه خارجيه فى اتجاه X ؟؟؟؟ مش قولتلك أنه الزفت عزوم اللى -- يعنى مش راحمنا من مشاكله حتى عند عمل اتزان ومساوات القوه المؤثره الخارجيه بالقوه المتولده الداخليه (يعنى سيجما x=0.0) 
فياريت من الاصل كان أخونا ابراهيم رحمنا منه وطابق C.M مع C.R فالمفروض نقيم على المهندس ابراهيم قضيه بسبب الموضوع ده (ههههههههههههههههههههه)
وأخيرا انصحك بعمل مثال بسيط بعيدا عن البرج لدور واحد من حوائط القص الرأسيه والافقيه(اذا كان مثال البرج لم يكن واضحا) وتحميل كل حائط وكل عمود بأحمال محدده فى اتجاه X & y لمعرفة اتجاهات V2 & V3 لحوائط القص والاعمده لكى تحدد اى القيم سوف تاخذها معك فى حسابات سيجا Qx=0.0 للحوائط والاعمده الرأسيه والافقيه 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (5 نوفمبر 2012)

usama_usama203 قال:


> شرح ولا اروع يابشمهندس أسامه .. ربنا يباركلك
> سؤال حضرتك تقصد بالجزء ده ان البلاطات Hollow block لا تستخدم في المناطق عالية الشده؟


اولا اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه 
ثانيا على حسب الكود المصرى والكود الامريكى هو الاصل طبعا فممنوع استخدام البلاطه اللاكمريه Flat Slab فى المناطق الزلزاليه العاليه الثالثه والرابعه على حسب كود Upc97 كعنصر فى مقاومة الزلازل أى لا تكون البلاطه مع الاعمده اطارات رأسيه فى مقاومة الاحمال الافقيه للزلزال يعنى بالبلدى متشغلش البلاطه معاك مثلا لو البرج اللى معايا حاليا واقع فى منطقة شبه جزيره سيناء فى جزيرة شيدوان (المطقه الزلزاليه الخامسه على حسب الكود المصرى للاحمال 2008)وعايز استخدام نظام الاطارات المشتركه Dual system - فى مقاومة الزلازل فلا يصلح أن أقول أن حوائط القص تحملت 80% من أحمال الزلازل و20% تحملتها الاطارات الرأسيه زى ماحصلت على النتائج فى الايتابس -- لان الاطارات الراسيه هنا مكونه من الاعمده والبلاطه اللاكمريه وأنا هنا حملت البلاطه واستخدمتها فى مقاومة الاحمال الافقيه 
طيب لو بدلت السقف ال Flat بسقف هوردىHollow blockوفيه مخدات وكمرات مدفونه Hidden beam مرتكزه على الاعمده وحصلت على نفس النتائج السابقه من برنامج الايتابس ها أقولك ما ينفعش 
طيب أعمل ايه واتصرف ازاى وأنا عايز استخدم البلاطه سواء ال Flat أو الهوردى فى البرج بتاعى واللى ها اعمله فى جزيره شيدوان ؟؟؟؟
لازم أخرج البلاطه من تحميلها بالاحمال الافقيه -- طيب أعمل ايه ؟؟؟ اغير النظام - ازاى ؟؟؟ ياسيدى اعمل ثوره - مانت عارف اليوميين دول اللى عايز يغير النظام يقوم بثوره (هههههههههههههه)
اقصد اختار نظام Building Frame system فى مقاومة الزلازل وخرج البلاطه من المنظومه أصلا 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## ayelamayem77 (5 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> من ميزات الايتابس المهمه أنه يمكن الحصول على المعلومه من أكثر من مكان وأكثر من طريقه
> من أحد المشاكل التى أحدثت لبس لديك فى كيفية استخراج النتائج وذلك فى عدم مساوات اجمالى قوى القص الافقيه الداخليه فى حوائط القص والاعمده فى اتجاه X بمقدار اجمالى قوة القص القاعدى الخارجيه المؤثره فى اتجاه X وهى Qx نتيجة الزفت اللى اسمه ال Torsional moment نتيجة عدم تطابق مركز الجساءه مع مركز الكتله
> فالمفروض عندك قوه خارجيه فى اتجاه X يقابلها رد فعل داخلى فى اتجاه X فقط ايه بقى اللى دخل تولد قوى أفقيه فى اتجاه Y عند التأثير بقوه أفقيه خارجيه فى اتجاه X ؟؟؟؟ مش قولتلك أنه الزفت عزوم اللى -- يعنى مش راحمنا من مشاكله حتى عند عمل اتزان ومساوات القوه المؤثره الخارجيه بالقوه المتولده الداخليه (يعنى سيجما x=0.0)
> فياريت من الاصل كان أخونا ابراهيم رحمنا منه وطابق C.M مع C.R فالمفروض نقيم على المهندس ابراهيم قضيه بسبب الموضوع ده (ههههههههههههههههههههه)
> ...




المهندس الفاضل أسامه

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله

أتفق معك فيما قلته
و بالرجوع لمشاركه المهندس أبراهيم رقم 617&618 ذكر بأن تحت تأثير Eqx تكون معادله الاتزان Eqx=V2+V3 و كما أشرت حضرتك ظهور قيمه v3 لعدم تطابق مركز الكتله مع مركز الجسأه
و كما ذكرت بأن يمكن الحصول علي النتائج بأكثر من طريقه علي الايتابس و عند أستخدام طريقه الreactions
أريد أن أقول بأن المعادله تصبح Eqx=Fx+Fy(صحح لي أن كنت خطأ) و لكن بدون الحاجه لفصل الاعمده و الحوائط في كل أتجاه(x&y)
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## ayelamayem77 (5 نوفمبر 2012)

*Rigid vs. Semi-Rigid Diaphragm*

سلام عليكم و رحمه الله

هذا مشاركه كانت للمهندس حسين رضا علي أحدي المنتديات عندما أراد توضيح الفرق بين أنواع الديافرام و من ثم طريقة الاختيار الصحيحه من واقع الخبره

الرابط:
Rigid vs Semi diaphram.docx


----------



## ayelamayem77 (5 نوفمبر 2012)

zeeko قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته.
> أخواني وجدت هذا المثال المحلول باستخدام الساب لتحديد نوع الدايفرام و هو من كتاب
> Seismic Loads: Guide to the Seismic Load Provisions of Asce 7-05
> صفحة 82 في الكتاب
> ...



السلام عليكم و رحمه الله
رابط الكتاب:
SLGSLPofASCE7-05_c123.www.CivilEA.com.pdf

منقول من أحد المواقع


----------



## haf_hamza (5 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> اولا اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه
> ثانيا على حسب الكود المصرى والكود الامريكى هو الاصل طبعا فممنوع استخدام البلاطه اللاكمريه Flat Slab فى المناطق الزلزاليه العاليه الثالثه والرابعه على حسب كود Upc97 كعنصر فى مقاومة الزلازل أى لا تكون البلاطه مع الاعمده اطارات رأسيه فى مقاومة الاحمال الافقيه للزلزال يعنى بالبلدى متشغلش البلاطه معاك مثلا لو البرج اللى معايا حاليا واقع فى منطقة شبه جزيره سيناء فى جزيرة شيدوان (المطقه الزلزاليه الخامسه على حسب الكود المصرى للاحمال 2008)وعايز استخدام نظام الاطارات المشتركه Dual system - فى مقاومة الزلازل فلا يصلح أن أقول أن حوائط القص تحملت 80% من أحمال الزلازل و20% تحملتها الاطارات الرأسيه زى ماحصلت على النتائج فى الايتابس -- لان الاطارات الراسيه هنا مكونه من الاعمده والبلاطه اللاكمريه وأنا هنا حملت البلاطه واستخدمتها فى مقاومة الاحمال الافقيه
> طيب لو بدلت السقف ال Flat بسقف هوردىHollow blockوفيه مخدات وكمرات مدفونه Hidden beam مرتكزه على الاعمده وحصلت على نفس النتائج السابقه من برنامج الايتابس ها أقولك ما ينفعش
> طيب أعمل ايه واتصرف ازاى وأنا عايز استخدم البلاطه سواء ال Flat أو الهوردى فى البرج بتاعى واللى ها اعمله فى جزيره شيدوان ؟؟؟؟
> ...




بارك الله فيك أستاذ أسامة، 

 الكود لا يسمح باستعمال Building Frame system في المناطق الزلزالية العالة، فما الحل ؟ 

أحيانا نختار نظام Dual system ولكن نجد ان نسبة توزيع الأحمال الأفقية في الطابق الأرظي تتحملها الجدران، أكثر من 90 بالمائة للجدران والبقية للأعمدة، ونظام Building Frame system غير مسموح به في المناطق الزلزالية العالية بالنسبة للبنايات المرتفعة بعض الشيء، فما هي افظل الحلول في هذا الموقف ؟


----------



## أسامه نواره (5 نوفمبر 2012)

haf_hamza قال:


> بارك الله فيك أستاذ أسامة،
> الكود لا يسمح باستعمال Building Frame system في المناطق الزلزالية العالة، فما الحل ؟
> أحيانا نختار نظام Dual system ولكن نجد ان نسبة توزيع الأحمال الأفقية في الطابق الأرضي تتحملها الجدران، أكثر من 90 بالمائة للجدران والبقية للأعمدة، ونظام Building Frame system غير مسموح به في المناطق الزلزالية العالية بالنسبة للبنايات المرتفعة بعض الشيء، فما هي افظل الحلول في هذا الموقف ؟


 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أولا نقول حمد الله على السلامه وحج مبرور ان شاء الله وذنب مغفور بأذن الله وادعو الله أن تكون دعوت لى فى الحج ولسائر زملائنا المهندسيين وعامة المسلميين وخصوصا أهلنا فى سوريا وفلسطيين 
ثانيا الكود زى الفل فى نظام الBuilding Frame systemوبيسمح بارتفاعات الى 240 قدم يعنى 73 متر يعنى تقريبا 23 الى 24 دور عند استخدام نظام المبانى الهيكليه وأحنا ياسيدى مش طمعانيين أكثر من كده 







أما أذا كنت عايز ارتفاع غير محدد للادوار يعنى تشتغل براحتك 70 دور 80 دور فعليك بنظام ال Dual system مع حوائط قص من النوع الحوائط الخاصه كالاتى 



تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (5 نوفمبر 2012)

بالنسبه لموضوع تحديد نوع السقف هل هو Rigid or semi Rigid 
فأولا نشكر زميلنا المهندس zeeko على الملف الخاص بالمثال المحلول لتعريف نوعية السقف كما نشكر زميلنا المهندس أيمن ونقول له أجازه سعيده وعودا حميدا لانه أتى لنا بالكتاب الذى صور لنا منه زميلنا zeeko وكذلك الورقه التى توضح الفرق بين نوعى السقف ال Rigid &semi Rigid ونحاول عمليا تطبيق ذلك على البرج الخاص بنا حتى نستفيد جميعا من ذلك وأنا أولكم كالاتى :-
1- لايتم تعديل فى أى نوع من خصائص البلاطه يعنى البلاطه من النوع Shell
2- يتم حل البرج تحت الزلزال فى اتجاه Qx الموجب 
3- بالماوس يتم تعيين ال Drift عند الاعمده كما تظهر فى الصوره التاليه بالاسهم الزرقاء 





4- يتم ايجاد متوسط ال Drift لكل عموديين متتاليين وهنا نحن قد حصلنا على قيمة ADVE على حسب الكود 
5- بالماوس نحصل على قيمة ال Drift للبلاطه فى منتصف المسافه بين الاعمده اى عند المناطق ذات الاسهم الاخضر وبالطبع سوف تكون هذه القيمه التى سوف نحصل عليها أكبر من ADVE
6- نطرح قيمة الDrift الذى حصلنا عليه من الخطوه 5 من ال Drift الذى حصلنا عليه من الخطوه 4 لنحصل على قيمة ال Drift للبلاطه منفرده وهوحسب تعريف الكود هو MDD
7- نقسم قيمة MDD\ADVE ونطبق عليها اشتراطات الكود لنحدد نوع البلاطه 
نرجو من المهندس ابراهيم تطبيق الاشتراطات السابقه على البرج الخاص بنا
تقبلوا تحياتى http://www.0zz0.com


----------



## abonaif007 (5 نوفمبر 2012)

تقدروا تصفوا الموضوع بملف يكون فيه الزبدة لانه الردود كتيرة ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## hema81 (5 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
استاذنا العزيز م.اسامة نوارة حاولت عمل الملف الخاص بحسابات تحديد نوع الديافرام المستخدم فى الموديل طبقا للخطوات التى ذكرتها حضرتك وذلك طبقا للكود الامريكى والملف على الرابط التالى:
Diaphragm.rar
ارجو المراجعه والتعليق .
تقبل تحياتى.


----------



## zeeko (5 نوفمبر 2012)

haf_hamza قال:


> بارك الله فيك أستاذ أسامة،
> 
> الكود لا يسمح باستعمال Building Frame system في المناطق الزلزالية العالة، فما الحل ؟
> 
> أحيانا نختار نظام Dual system ولكن نجد ان نسبة توزيع الأحمال الأفقية في الطابق الأرظي تتحملها الجدران، أكثر من 90 بالمائة للجدران والبقية للأعمدة، ونظام Building Frame system غير مسموح به في المناطق الزلزالية العالية بالنسبة للبنايات المرتفعة بعض الشيء، فما هي افظل الحلول في هذا الموقف ؟





أذا أستخدمت Dual system و كانت الأعمده شايله أقل من 20 % من قوة الزلزال فلا يوجد مانع من استخدام نظام DUAL .

و لكن يجب ان تقوم بأحد الطريقتين التاليتين:
1- ان تزود قوة الزلزال بحيث تصل لنسبة 25 % تشيلها الاعمده من القوة الفعلية الناتجه من الزلزال . و تصمم الفريم على هذا الاساس.

2- أو تزيل تأثير الشير وول من الموديل و تطبق 25% من قوة الافقيه الناتجه من الزلازال بحيث تضمن ان ردود افعال الفريم هي لمقاومة ال 25 % من القوه الافقيه الزلزاليه. و تصمم الفيرم على هذا الأساس.

في المرفق توضيح للطريقتين لحل هذه المشكله . حيث كان الفريم شايل ما يقرب 11 % فقط و تم تعديل القوى.
IBC2006 Structural/Seismic Design Manual, Vol. I
صفحة 126
مرجع ممتاز للزلازل.rar
الباس وورد 123123
============
و توجد طريقة أخرى قد ذكرها المهندس أسامة جزاه الله خير و مهي بناءا على المدرسة السورية و يمكن مراجعة مداخلت المهندس أسامه في هذا الشأن
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t337256-61.html
المشاركه رقم 605
================
و لكن في كل الاحوال البلاطه الي عندنا هي بلاطه لا كمريه و لها بعض الشروط من حيث امكانية تحميلها بقوى الزلازل او لا و قد قام المهندس اسامه بأيضاح الأمر.


----------



## zeeko (5 نوفمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> استاذنا العزيز م.اسامة نوارة حاولت عمل الملف الخاص بحسابات تحديد نوع الديافرام المستخدم فى الموديل طبقا للخطوات التى ذكرتها حضرتك وذلك طبقا للكود الامريكى والملف على الرابط التالى:
> diaphragm.rar
> ارجو المراجعه والتعليق .
> تقبل تحياتى.



اخي أبراهيم
والله لك كل الشكر و التقدير على هذا المجهود

لي بعض الملاحظات على الملف. النتائج تبدو لي صحيحه و لكن يظهر لي ان المقارنه كانت بين حالتين فقط و هما rigid وsemi rigid.

في الحقيقه توجد 3 حالات تم أيضاحها في المثال الذي تم رفعه سابقا ( بداية صفحه 81 و صفحه 85 في الكتاب) و هي rigid , semi rigid and flexable. حيث تم اولا التأكد بأن الدايفرام ليس RIGID و لا تنطبق عليه شروط 12.3.1.1 و بعد ذلك تمت نمذجة الدايفرام و بعد عمل الحسابات ظهر ان MDD<2*ADD أي انها not flexible لذلك صنفها في الاخير بأن تكون simirigid.

و هذه الخطوات بالترتيب



zeeko قال:


> ينظام asce:
> 1- ( في حال البلاطه من خشب او حديد) اذا يتحقق شرط 12.3.1.1 يمكن اعتبار البلاطه flexible.
> 
> 2- ( في حال البلاطه من خرسانة) اذا تحقق شرط 12.3.1.2 و أختصاره هو span to depth < 3 ( الدبث هو طول او عرض البلاطه الموازي لقوة الزلزال ) فأن البلاطه rigid. و لا حاجه لعمل حسابات.
> ...



لعل السؤال الان ما هو الفرق بين الثلاثه الانواع ؟

rigid : يغنيك عن نمذجة البلاطه بالفاينايت المنت . و بكل بساطه توجد في البرامج خاصية لتوصيف البلاطه على انها ريجيد دون الحاجه لنمذجتها بالشيل و اخذ وقت طويل للتحليل.

flexable: ايضا تغنيك عن نمذجة البلاطه. و بذلك التحيليل سيكون أسرع.

semi rigid: يجب ان تنمذج البلاطه بالفاينايت المنت . شيل ألمنت مقسمه . و هذا واضح في البند رقم 12.3.1
"Unless a diaphragm
can be idealized as either fl exible or rigid in
accordance with Sections 12.3.1.1, 12.3.1.2, or
12.3.1.3, the structural analysis shall explicitly include
consideration of the stiffness of the diaphragm (i.e.,
semirigid modeling assumption)."
يعني اذا لم تكن rigid او flexible فيجب ان تأخد رعونة البلاطه في الحسبان . يعني نمذجها بالميش لانها semi rigid.

و حتى في كود FEMA توجد 3 انواع من الدايفرامات و لكن طريقة تصنيفها مختلفه.

تقبلو فائق احرامي و اتمنى تصويبي ان أخطأت.


----------



## أسامه نواره (6 نوفمبر 2012)

نشكر زميلنا المهندس Zeeko على توضيحاته لموضوع نوعية السقف هلى هو Rigid or semi Rigid 
ولكنه ذكر الاتى 



> لعل السؤال الان ما هو الفرق بين الثلاثه الانواع ؟
> rigid : يغنيك عن نمذجة البلاطه بالفاينايت المنت . و بكل بساطه توجد في البرامج خاصية لتوصيف البلاطه على انها ريجيد دون الحاجه لنمذجتها بالشيل و اخذ وقت طويل للتحليل.
> flexible: ايضا تغنيك عن نمذجة البلاطه. و بذلك التحيليل سيكون أسرع.



فالبقطع أن تتحدث عن برنامج الاستاد وليس برنامج الايتابس لان برنامج الايتابس به نوعيين فقط من أنواع البلاطات وهى Rigid or Semi Rigid أما النوع الثالث وهو Flexible فهو غير موجود فى برنامج الايتابس 
وكما أن برنامج الايتابس يعمل بالفاينايت المنت FE لذلك يتم ادخال البلاطه على أنها Shell 
لذلك نطلب منه ايضاح هذا الموضوع 
أما بالنسبه لموضع تحديد نوع البلاطه فأعتقد أن الامر أصبح واضح وهو أنه اذا تحقق شرط الكود وهو أن طول البلاطه الى عرض البلاطه أقل أو يساوى 3 ------- خلاص البلاطه Rigid 
مادون ذلك مثل البلاطه دى والموجوده فى ملف فى احدى المشاركات فى بداية الرابط 



نبدأ ندرس نوع البلاطه 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## zeeko (6 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> فالبقطع أن تتحدث عن برنامج الاستاد وليس برنامج الايتابس لان برنامج الايتابس به نوعيين فقط من أنواع البلاطات وهى Rigid or Semi Rigid أما النوع الثالث وهو Flexible فهو غير موجود فى برنامج الايتابس
> وكما أن برنامج الايتابس يعمل بالفاينايت المنت FE لذلك يتم ادخال البلاطه على أنها Shell
> لذلك نطلب منه ايضاح هذا الموضوع



Flexible هي نمذجة للمنشأ مفرغ من البلاطه. يعني على سبيل المثال . يكون لديك جدران خرسانية و تحمل سقف من هنقر حديد و كمرات حديديه صغيره, فتقوم بنمذجة المنشأ بدون نمذجة للسقف . و تنقل أحمال السقف كحمل خطي على الكمرات . لهذا لا حاجه لو وجود أداه محدده لنمذجة flexable. معنى flexable اي ان رعونة السقف لا تؤثر في نقل الاحمال الافقية للعمدان و الشير وول و ذلك يتحقق بالنمذجة المذكوره حيث لم يتم أفهام البرنامج بوجود رعونه في السقف.



أسامه نواره قال:


> أما بالنسبه لموضع تحديد نوع البلاطه فأعتقد أن الامر أصبح واضح وهو أنه اذا تحقق شرط الكود وهو أن طول البلاطه الى عرض البلاطه أقل أو يساوى 3 ------- خلاص البلاطه Rigid
> مادون ذلك مثل البلاطه دى والموجوده فى ملف فى احدى المشاركات فى بداية الرابط



أشكرك أخي فأنا أتعلم كثيرا من أسئلتك . في الحقيقة هناك ملاحظة مهمه بهذا الخصوص بأمكانك الاطلاع عليها من هنا:
Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire
حيث أن الكاتب للكتاب يشير الى عدم وضوح الكود في ما هية الطول و العرض في الشرط المذكور (span to depth < 3). هل هي كامل طول المبنى و كامل عرض المبنى ؟ أم الطول و العرض لكل بلاطه ؟

اعتقد ( رأي شخصي ) بأن الطول و العرض يختص لكل بلاطه , و نجد ان الكاتب حتى عند حل المثال أخد أبعاد بلاطه واحده .

و الجدير بالذكر بأني ممرت في قراءاتي لهذا الموضوع بأن الشرط span to depth < 3 لا يطبق اذا ما كان هنالك فتحات في السقف, لأن ذلك قد يؤدي لحدوث تشوه أفقي في البلاطه تحت تأثير الزلزال.

أما بخصوص المخطط المرفق فأعتقد الموضوع يعود لرأي كل مهندس , فبناءا على ما تم أيضاحه قد يستطيع المهندس تقييم الموضع. 

بشكل عام أرى بأن في حال تمت نمذجة البلاطه بالشيل ألمنت مقسمه و تمت النمذجة بشكل كامل و صحيح لتوصيف البلاطات فلا داعي لمحاولت تحديد نوع الدايفرام. التحديد لنوع الدايفرام يصلح لمن يريد التقليل من فترة التحليل بعدم نمذجة البلاطه بالشيل بعد التأكد بأن الدايفرام rigid or flexible.

و الله أعلى و أعلم


----------



## haf_hamza (6 نوفمبر 2012)

zeeko قال:


> أذا أستخدمت Dual system و كانت الأعمده شايله أقل من 20 % من قوة الزلزال فلا يوجد مانع من استخدام نظام DUAL .
> 
> و لكن يجب ان تقوم بأحد الطريقتين التاليتين:
> 1- ان تزود قوة الزلزال بحيث تصل لنسبة 25 % تشيلها الاعمده من القوة الفعلية الناتجه من الزلزال . و تصمم الفريم على هذا الاساس.
> ...



بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا 

هل يمكن إعادة تحمبل الملف المرافق على أي موقع تحميل أخر 

بالنسبة للنقطة الأولى ، وبالإطلاع على المشاركات السابقة، الأفظل هو أن نتبع النظام الأقرب للفريم، وهذا لا يمكن ان نتحكم فيه بتغيير قوة الزلزال، فهما كانت قوة الزلزال كبيرة او صغيرة، فسيتم توزيعها حسب القطاعات الموجودة، أي مثلا لو كانت نسبة تحمل الأعمدة 11 بالمائة فستتحمل الأعمدة 11 بالمائة والجدران الباقي مهما تغييرت قوة الزلزال. و لااعرف إن كنت تقصد أنه يتم تصميم الجدران على قوة الزلزال قبل تزيدها وتصميم الأعمدة والكمرات بعد تزويد قوة الزلزال. 

وربما أفظل التوجه لتغيير القطاعات الخاصة بالأعمدة والجدران إن امكن ذلك، وهنا اتوجه بسؤال لك للأخ اسامة، هنالك أنظمة جديد كنضام tube in tube core wall فلماذا لا يتم الإعتماد عليها ؟


----------



## ayelamayem77 (6 نوفمبر 2012)

*CONFLICT between ASCE-7-05 &IBC-2009 in the definition of rigid diaphragm*

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله

أخواني بالرجوع للكود العالمي IBC-2009

وجد التعريف التالي:
SECTION 1602 IN IBC-2009
DEFINITIONS AND NOTATIONS-PAGE NUMBER 303


Diaphragm, rigid

A diaphragm is rigid for the purpose of
distribution of story shear and torsional moment when the
lateral deformation of the diaphragm is less than or equal to
two times the average story drift
​ 
و أقول أن نفس الشرط موجود في كل من IBC2006 & IBC2012



أما بالكود الامريكي ASCE-7-05

ASCE-7-05-12.3.1.3
*Calculated Flexible Diaphragm Condition. *Diaphragms 
not satisfying the conditions of Sections 12.3.1.1 or 12.3.1.2
are permitted to be idealized as flexible where the computed
maximum in-plane deflection of the diaphragm under lateral
load is more than two times the average story drift of adjoining
vertical elements of the seismic force-resisting system of the associated
story under equivalent tributary lateral load
 
​الرابط:

www.mediafire.com/?rqhrw389wmdd6n7


----------



## hema81 (6 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
الاخوه الافاضل ارجوكم ان تعذروا جهلى بالكودات العالمية ولكنى بدأت الحظ بأن الموضوع قد بدأ يأخذ منحى الدراسات العليا بمعنى التوسع فى الكودات العالمية المختلفه والمقارنه بينها واخشى ان تضيع المعلومة فى وسط هذه الكودات ولا تكتمل الفائده من الموضوع .
لذا ارجو ان نحدد الموضوع داخل الكودين المصرى والامريكى والذى وضعهما المهندس اسامه فى بداية المشروع كمرجع للتصميم بالمشروع واعتقد انهما كافيان بأذن الله .
وكما نوهت فى مداخله لى سابقا بأن التفرع فى اكثر من موضوع معا قد يؤدى الى التشتت ونفور البعض من المشاركة وقد سألنى بعض الزملاء على الخاص مثلا انتوا بتشغلوا على اى كود ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ طيب انتوا هتبدأو فى التصميم وانتوا لسه معملتوش التحليل الديناميكى للمشروع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
واسئلة من هذا النوع .
لذا لى رجاء خاص من م اسامة وجميع الزملاء ان نحدد ماتم التوصل اليه وهو ليس بالقليل والحمد لله بل لم نجده فى اى مكان اخر وان نحدد الاكواد التى تكون المرجع لنا حتى لا نخرج عنها لكى نكمل ما بدأناه ويخلص المبتدئين امثالى الى الفائده المرجوه من الموضوع .
وارجو الا اكون اثقلت على احد بهذا الرأى .
تقبلو تحياتى.


----------



## zeeko (6 نوفمبر 2012)

haf_hamza قال:


> هل يمكن إعادة تحمبل الملف المرافق على أي موقع تحميل أخر



مرجع ممتاز للزلازل.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download
كلمة السر 123123


----------



## ayelamayem77 (6 نوفمبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله
> 
> أخواني بالرجوع للكود العالمي IBC-2009
> 
> وجد التعريف التالي:





ayelamayem77 قال:


> SECTION 1602 IN IBC-2009
> DEFINITIONS AND NOTATIONS-PAGE NUMBER 303
> 
> 
> ...




السلام عليكم و رحمه الله

أحب أن أقول أن الكود العالمي Ibc2006&ibc2009 مبني أساسا علي الكود الامريكي Asce7-05 مع أضافه بعض الاشتراطات و الطرق المختلفه لحساب الزلازل في كل من IBC2006&IBC2009 و التضارب السابق في تعريف الديافرام هو التضارب الوحيد بين ASCE-7-05&IBC2006&IBC2009 لذا وجب التنويه و عذرا علي الاطاله.


----------



## hema81 (7 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> نشكر زميلنا المهندس Zeeko على توضيحاته لموضوع نوعية السقف هلى هو Rigid or semi Rigid
> ولكنه ذكر الاتى
> 
> فالبقطع أن تتحدث عن برنامج الاستاد وليس برنامج الايتابس لان برنامج الايتابس به نوعيين فقط من أنواع البلاطات وهى Rigid or Semi Rigid أما النوع الثالث وهو Flexible فهو غير موجود فى برنامج الايتابس
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
استاذنا الفاضل م اسامه نرجوا ان تكون بخير وبصحة جيده 
بعد مراجعة مداخلات اخوانى الاعزاء مهندس ZEEKO والمهندس أيمن والرجوع الى الكود الامريكى ASCE-7 10 حاولت توضيح اشتراطات الكود الخاصة بتحديد نوع الديافرام المستخدم لتوزيع القوى الافقيه على العناصر الرأسية المقاومة للزلازل والذى كان واضحا فى تحديد نوعين اساسيين وهما الFLEXIABL والنوع الثانى RIGID ووضع شروط خاصة لكل نوع من هذين النوعين وفى حالة عدم تحقق هذه الشروط يتم اجراء بعض الحسابات لتحديد نوع الديافرام هل هو FLEXIBLE ام انه SEMI RIGID والتى قمنا بعملها مؤخرا كما وضحت حضرتك ولكن تمت المقارنة لتحديد هل ان الديافرام RIGID OR SEMI RIGID بينما المقارنه الصحيحة فى هذه الحسابات تكون كما ذكرت بين هل هو SEMI RIGID OR FLEXIBLE والملفات على الروابط التالية :
 http://www.mediafire.com/?ni679qn2l7ppuif
Diaphragm ASCE-7 10.rar
حاولت توضيح الشروط الخاصة بكل نوع بقدر المستطاع وارجو ان تصححوا لى فى حالة وجود اخطاء بهذه الملفات حتى ننتهى بأذن الله من هذه المرحله ونكمل تعريف خصائص النوعين المتبقيين من الاطارات OMRF , IMRF للبدء فى التصميم اوالتحليل الديناميكى حسبما يترائى لاستاذنا م اسامة .
تقبلوا تحياتى .


----------



## zine eddine (7 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا 

في طور التكوين
سلام


----------



## ayelamayem77 (7 نوفمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> استاذنا الفاضل م اسامه نرجوا ان تكون بخير وبصحة جيده
> بعد مراجعة مداخلات اخوانى الاعزاء مهندس ZEEKO والمهندس أيمن والرجوع الى الكود الامريكى ASCE-7 10 حاولت توضيح اشتراطات الكود الخاصة بتحديد نوع الديافرام المستخدم لتوزيع القوى الافقيه على العناصر الرأسية المقاومة للزلازل والذى كان واضحا فى تحديد نوعين اساسيين وهما الFLEXIABL والنوع الثانى RIGID ووضع شروط خاصة لكل نوع من هذين النوعين وفى حالة عدم تحقق هذه الشروط يتم اجراء بعض الحسابات لتحديد نوع الديافرام هل هو FLEXIBLE ام انه SEMI RIGID والتى قمنا بعملها مؤخرا كما وضحت حضرتك ولكن تمت المقارنة لتحديد هل ان الديافرام RIGID OR SEMI RIGID بينما المقارنه الصحيحة فى هذه الحسابات تكون كما ذكرت بين هل هو SEMI RIGID OR FLEXIBLE والملفات على الروابط التالية :
> ASEC-7 10 Diaphram .rar
> ...



عليكم السلام و رحمه الله و بركاته

أخي الكريم أبراهيم أشكرك علي ما تبذله من جهد فأنت تقوم بالتطبيق العملي مما يفيد كثيرا

أرجو مراجعه الربط:

و هو مقتبس من الكتاب الرائع:

2009 IBC Structural Provisions Handbook

الرابط:

DIAPHRAGM.pdf


----------



## zine eddine (7 نوفمبر 2012)

ما الفرق لو استعملنا sap بدلا etabs


----------



## ayelamayem77 (7 نوفمبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله
> 
> أحب أن أقول أن الكود العالمي Ibc2006&ibc2009 مبني أساسا علي الكود الامريكي Asce7-05 مع أضافه بعض الاشتراطات و الطرق المختلفه لحساب الزلازل في كل من IBC2006&IBC2009 و التضارب السابق في تعريف الديافرام هو التضارب الوحيد بين ASCE-7-05&IBC2006&IBC2009 لذا وجب التنويه و عذرا علي الاطاله.



إخواني في الله

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله

من المداخله السابقه و بالرجوع أيضا للمداخله رقم 717 يمكن للبعض بأن يقول أنا هعتمد علي الكود ibc-2009 مثلا و عند أجراء الطريقه الحسابيه لتحديد ال diaphragm type و أذا كان not flexible و هعتبره rigid diaphragm و يمكن للبعض الاخر بالقول هعتمد علي asce -7 و بأجراء الطريقه الحسابيه و أذا كان not flexible يكون semi rigid
يعني الكل معه كوود يعتمد عليه و لو احد راجعك تقول أنا بأستند للكود ibc لو فرضت rigid أو بأستند للكود asce-7 لو فرضت semi rigid عند أجراء الطريقه الحسابيه السابقه (لأن هناك تضارب بين الكودين كما نوهت سابقا)
ولكن يوجد شرط هاااااام في ibc2009 كما يلي:

CHAPTER 1 in IBC-2009
SCOPE AND ADMINISTRATION

 SECTION 102.4 UNEQUIOCALLY SAID

 The codes and standards
referenced in this code shall be considered part of the
requirements of this code to the prescribed extent of each such
reference. *Where differences occur between provisions of this
code and referenced codes and standards, the provisions of this
code shall apply

*​بمعني لو حدث تعارض بين الكود الاساسي asce-7 و الكود ibc2009 نرجع لشروط الكود asce-7 و ذلك لان الكود ibc2009 يشير في التعامل مع أحمال الزلازل للكود الامريكي asce-7 لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لأن في هذه الحاله عند حساب الزلازل asce-7 main code
و ibc-2009 reference code 

لذا وجب التنويه لهذه النقطه الهامه 

يبقي سؤال.؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أخي المهندس الفاضل ZEEKO اشار لنقطه في غايه الاهميه عند تحديد نوع الDIAPHRAGM 

حسب النسبه المعروفه بالكود الامريكي 
ASCE-7 SPAN TO DEPTH RETIO <3 

بأن المؤلف في المثال المحلول الذي أرفقه قد أشار الي أن تحديد النسبه تكون بأبعاد البلاطه الكليه أو بالمنطقه بين الركائز هو أمر غير واضح بالكود الامريكي ASCE-7 و الكلام بالنص كما يلي:

ASCE 7 is not clear on whether this ratio is related to the overall dimension
of the diaphragm, or of a diaphragm segment (that portion of the diaphragm
between two parallel lateral load resisting elements

فما الحل هنا لو أردنا أستخدام شرط النسبه لتحديد نوع الDIAPHRAGM ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

و في النهايه أتمني أن يكون المهندس الفاضل أسامه نواره بخير لأنه غاب عنا بالامس

و السلام عليكم و رحمه الله


----------



## ayelamayem77 (7 نوفمبر 2012)

zine eddine قال:


> ما الفرق لو استعملنا sap بدلا etabs



برنامج الساب هو برنامج عام للتحليل الانشائي و تصميم بعض العناصر المحدده أما برنامج الايتابس فهو اكثر تخصصا في تصميم المنشأت الخرسانيه حيث يقوم بتصميم الshear wall مثلا بالاضافه لتخصصه في حساب الزلازل بشكل موسع عن برنامج ساب


----------



## zeeko (7 نوفمبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> ASCE-7 SPAN TO DEPTH RETIO <3
> 
> بأن المؤلف في المثال المحلول الذي أرفقه قد أشار الي أن تحديد النسبه تكون بأبعاد البلاطه الكليه أو بالمنطقه بين الركائز هو أمر غير واضح بالكود الامريكي ASCE-7 و الكلام بالنص كما يلي:
> 
> ...



الله يعطيك العافيه الصراحه النقطه الي اشرت اليها بخصوص ما موقف المهندس عند تضارب الاكواد و بيان لمن المرجعيه , هذه النقطه كتبتها بالقلم على احد كتبي .

بالرجوع لاستفسارك أعتقد اخي الفاضل بأن ما توصلنا اليه من افكار و قراءات و مراجع يعطي كل منا خليفه جيده جدا لأتخاذ القرار الذي يراه مناسب.


----------



## ayelamayem77 (7 نوفمبر 2012)

*Static nonlinear analysis*

إخواني السلام عليكم و رحمه الله

عند الانتهاء من موضوع تحديد الديافرام يكون المنشأ قد تم أجراء التحليل الاستاتيكي الخطي static linear analysis

و قبل الانتقال الي التحليل الديناميك أعتقد بوجوب أجراء التحليل الاستاتيكي اللاخطي STATIC NONLINEAR ANALYSIS

و يشترط الكود الامريكي asce-7-05 بأجراء التحليل الاخطي p-delta حسب الشرط التالي

p-delta effects must be consideed whenever the ratio of secondary moments to primary moments exeeds 10% this ratio is defined as stability coefficient ASCE-7-05 EQ12.8-16

توجد هذه الخاصيه في برنامج الايتابس حسب التالي

ANALYSIS-SET ANALYSIS OPTION-INCLUDE P-DELTA

أرجو من احد الزملاء المتخصصين في التصميم توضيح كيفيه تطبيق هذا الامر في الايتابس و الساب 2000


----------



## zeeko (8 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أكمالا لموضوع أشتراطات Ordinary, Intermediate and Special requirements

لقد أتحفنا المهندس أسامه بذكر ملخص لشروط ال Special في المشاركه رقم 669
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t337256-67.html

و المهندس usama_usama2003 برسمه توضح الشروط في المشاركه رقم 672
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t337256-68.html

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
كما يشكر المهندس darkmetal1001 بوضع أشتراطات ال Intermediate على هيئة رسوم. نجد ذلك في المشاركه رقم 685
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t337256-69.html

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
و قد تبقى أسهل الأنواع و هو ال Ordinary.

و فيما يلي ذكر لما يهمنا من شروط

شروط Ordinary frame





شروط Ordinary wall





============================================

و كما أسلفت هناك جدول في كود ACI *يوضح جميع البنود التي يجب التعامل معها بناءا على تصنيف العنصر*


----------



## zeeko (8 نوفمبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> إخواني السلام عليكم و رحمه الله
> 
> عند الانتهاء من موضوع تحديد الديافرام يكون المنشأ قد تم أجراء التحليل الاستاتيكي الخطي static linear analysis
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم 

الأن انتهيا من وضع الاحمال الزلزاليه بناءا على الطريقة الاستاتيكية المكافئه و تأكدنا من الدريفت و من وضع الدايفرام .

أعتقد قبل الانتقال الى اي خطوه علينا التأكد من أن المقاطع المختاره لها القدرة في تحمل الأحمال , أي التصميم بناءا على الأحمال الناتجه و معرفت أمكانية تطبيق اشتراطات التسليح التي جمعناها أم لا. 

يعني نخلي البرنامج يصمم و نتأكد بأنو مفيش أي رسالة تحذير او ما شابه

مجرد أقتراح 

=====================
أما بخصوص التحليل اللا خطي , هل هو ألزامي ؟ و هل تقصد هو التحليل ال pushover ? و هل هو الزامي؟

و بخصوص البي دلتا , أعتقد عند تصميم الأعمده بأستخدام moment magnification factor فنحن بناخد تأثير البي ديلتا افكت. ام أن البرنامج يحتاج run للبي ديلتا افكت حتى يصمم الاعمده بشكل صحيح ؟


----------



## ayelamayem77 (8 نوفمبر 2012)

zeeko قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الأن انتهيا من وضع الاحمال الزلزاليه بناءا على الطريقة الاستاتيكية المكافئه و تأكدنا من الدريفت و من وضع الدايفرام .
> 
> ...



عليكم السلام و رحمه الله 

أخي الكريم أنا أخطأت في توصيل المراد من سؤالي

المراد هو أجراء 
p-delta analysis or second order analysis 

و هو أحد أنواع التحليل الاستاتيكي المطلوب التحقق منها حسب أشتراطات الكود asce-7-05

أرجو مراجعه الرابط التالي:

p-delta-asce-7-05 reference.pdf

شكرا علي توضيحك

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## janyour (8 نوفمبر 2012)

marshal111 قال:


> اعتقد ان حوائط القص الموجودة حتي الان في النظام الانشائي المقدم من المعماري لن تكفي كما ان نسبة ال ecc كبيرة اكبر من 5% وهذا سيزيد من ال tortion علي المبني ...اقترح وضع حوائط قص اضافية علي الجانب الايمن للمبني بمحاذاة الجار ليسحب ال c.g ناحية اليمين فيصبح اقل من 5 % وايضا لتقوية النظام الانشائي
> اشكركم شكرا جزيلا .


على اي اساس يجب الا تكون اكبر من 5 per cent?????


----------



## janyour (8 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> اشكر جميع الزملاء الذين شاركو بأرائهم فى أماكن الاعمده وكذلك حول أماكن حوائط القص وأطوال هذه الحوائط ولمزيد من المناقشه حول هذا الموضوع بالتأكيد سوف يظهر ذلك بوضوح عند ادخال ال model كاملا على برنامج الايتابس لدراسة الرياح والزلازل والتى معها سوف تظهر مدى حاجتنا الى طرق تقريبيه لتحديد أطوال حوائط القص اللازمه لمقاومه الاحمال الافقيه للمبنى قبل عمل التحليل الانشائى اللازم لذلك على أى برنامج حيث بالطريقه التقريبيه يتم وضع وتوزيع هذه الحوائط مثل أماكن الاعمده ولكن مع عمل احتياطات اخرى لتلاشى عدم زيادة اللامركزيه بين مركز الكتله C.M & مركز الجساءه أو العطاله C.R
> ولن ندخل فى مناقشة هذه النقطه الان حتى لايمل الاخوه الزملاء وانما اذا اقترضا أنه بالطريقه التقريبيه لحساب أبعاد حوائط القص أننا نحتاج الى اجمالى طول أفقى لهذه الحوائط = 22-24 متر طولى مره أفقى ونفس الطول مره رأسى فأننا نقوم بعمل التالى :-
> أ- توزيع الاعمده :-
> 1- يتم تحديد ووضع أماكن الأعمده بالاتفاق مع المهندس المعمارى ويجب مراعاة عدم غلق فتحات الابواب والشبابيك وكذلك عدم وقوع هذه الاعمده فى أماكن الحركه والاستخدام(حركة السيارات من والى البدروم -غرفة نوم - استقبال - معيشه .............)وكما أنه فى كثير من الاحيان يجب أن يتم عمل تغيير فى اللوحات المعماريه بالاتفاق والتشاور مع المهندس المعمارى وكذلك صاحب المشروع على ذلك لوضع النظام الانشائى للاعمده الذى يتناسب مع المبنى
> ...


بالطريقه التقريبيه لحساب أبعاد حوائط القص???? عدرا هل يمكن شرح هده الطريقة وما هو مصدرها


----------



## أحبك في الله (8 نوفمبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> عليكم السلام و رحمه الله و بركاته
> 
> أخي الكريم أبراهيم أشكرك علي ما تبذله من جهد فأنت تقوم بالتطبيق العملي مما يفيد كثيرا
> 
> ...



ياريت لو عند حضرتك الكتاب ده ترفعهولنا إذا أمكن



ayelamayem77 قال:


> إخواني في الله
> 
> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله
> 
> ...



المفروض تطبيق كود ال ibc إذا وجد أي تعارض وليس ال asce7


----------



## zeeko (8 نوفمبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> المراد هو أجراء
> p-delta analysis or second order analysis
> 
> و هو أحد أنواع التحليل الاستاتيكي المطلوب التحقق منها حسب أشتراطات الكود asce-7-05
> ...



بعد الأطلاع على المرفق اتفق معاك بانه علينا التأكد من موضوع البي ديلتا.

بانتظار رأي المهندس أسامه


----------



## zeeko (8 نوفمبر 2012)

أحبك في الله قال:


> المفروض تطبيق كود ال ibc إذا وجد أي تعارض وليس ال asce7



بارك الله فيكي انا فهمتها بالعكس اشكرك على التصحيح


----------



## أحبك في الله (8 نوفمبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> إخواني السلام عليكم و رحمه الله
> 
> عند الانتهاء من موضوع تحديد الديافرام يكون المنشأ قد تم أجراء التحليل الاستاتيكي الخطي static linear analysis
> 
> ...



الخلاف كله يكون في أي Load Combos يتم إستخدامها
ولكن شخصيأ أفضل وضع ال Combo التي تحتوي علي Minimum gravity load companion factor with maximum lateral load companion factor


----------



## ayelamayem77 (8 نوفمبر 2012)

أحبك في الله قال:


> ياريت لو عند حضرتك الكتاب ده ترفعهولنا إذا أمكن
> 
> 
> 
> المفروض تطبيق كود ال ibc إذا وجد أي تعارض وليس ال asce7



عليكم السلام و رحمه الله
للأسف الكتاب أضطريت أشتريه من موقع icc
و ذلك لأنهم يتبعون طريقه جديده للتشفير تعتمد علي أنزال ملف SETUP بعد أجراء عمليه الشراء من موقع ICC و ادخال
الSERIAL NUMBER ONLINE TO UNLOCK THE BOOK
و لذلك جميع الكتب الحديثه لا يمكن تداولها عن طريق النت و أعتذر لهذا السبب عن طريق عدم الرفع علي النت و ذلك للتشفير السابق ذكره

اما بخصوص أنه يجب اتباع ال IBC
و ليس اتباع ASCE-7
اقول بأن الASCE-7 هو الREFERENCE
في ibc2009 و لذلك يجب أتباعه أي أتباع asce7
و سوف أتأكد يوم السبت من هذه المعلومه فهي مشروحه في المرجع السابق و هو عندي في العمل و سوف أرفق صوره توضح وجهه نظري اذا كانت صحيحه
شكرا علي التنويه
و السلام عليكم ورحمه الله


----------



## أحبك في الله (8 نوفمبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> عليكم السلام و رحمه الله
> للأسف الكتاب أضطريت أشتريه من موقع icc
> و ذلك لأنهم يتبعون طريقه جديده للتشفير تعتمد علي أنزال ملف SETUP بعد أجراء عمليه الشراء من موقع ICC و ادخال
> الSERIAL NUMBER ONLINE TO UNLOCK THE BOOK
> ...



أنا متأكد من هذه المعلومه تماماً
يجب إتباع ال IBC عند وجود أي إختلاف بينه وبين الأكواد المرجعيه له
هو يعتبر شيء غير منطقي ولكن لو كان مثل ما تقول 
يبقي إيه لازمه كود ال IBC 
لازم يحط ال Touch بتاعته برضه :7:


----------



## ayelamayem77 (8 نوفمبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> عليكم السلام و رحمه الله
> اما بخصوص أنه يجب اتباع ال IBC
> و ليس اتباع ASCE-7
> اقول بأن الASCE-7 هو الREFERENCE
> ...



السلام عليكم و رحمه الله

أعتقد اني قد جانبني الصواب و *ان المهندس الفاضل أحبك في الله هو الصحيح *في أتباع الubc
بالبحث عن طريق النت أرجو مراجعه الرابط التالي
Structural Engineer

حيث تم توضيح مسأله الخلاف و قد اشار المؤلف الي أنه حتما يجب الاستناد الي ubc
*There is a conflict between 2009 IBC Section 1602 and ASCE 7-05 Section 12.3.1 when it comes to rigid diaphragm assumption. ASCE 7-05 Section 12.3.1 requires that unless a diaphragm can be idealized as either flexible or rigid in accordance with Sections 12.3.1.1 (“prescriptively flexible”), 12.3.1.2 (“prescriptively rigid”), or 12.3.1.3 (“flexible by calculation”), the structural analysis must explicitly include consideration of the stiffness of the diaphragm (i.e., semirigid modeling assumption). However, 2009 IBC Section 1602 definitely implies that unless a diaphragm is flexible by calculation, lateral load distribution can be on the basis of analysis that assumes rigid diaphragm behavior. 2009 IBC Section 1602 defines a rigid diaphragm as follows: “A diaphragm is rigid for the purpose of distribution of story shear and torsional moment when the lateral deformation of the diaphragm is less than or equal to two times the average story drift.” In other words, a diaphragm that is not flexible is rigid.
 This is a clear case where the 2009 IBC and ASCE 7-05 are in conflict. 2009 IBC Section 102.4 definitely can be invoked in this particular case

*​*أشكر المهندس الفاضل أحبك في الله علي تصحيح معلوماتي فبارك الله فيك يا اخي و شكرا لكل من يساهم بالمشاركه و أبداء مزيدا من الأراء*

و السلام عليكم و رحمه الله


----------



## ayelamayem77 (8 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله 

حتي يعود ألينا المهندس الفاضل أسامه نواره و يا رب يكون بالف خير و سلامه و ابداء الرأي في جميع المداخلات حول موضوع تحديد نوع الديافرام

أقول أن الديافرام في المشروع الذي نقوم بدراسته اصبح rigid

و ان في جميع حالات reinforced concrete slabs اذا لم يتواجد بها فتحات كبيره يمكن تصنفها rigid diaphragm

و السلام عليكم و رحمه الله


----------



## ayelamayem77 (8 نوفمبر 2012)

أرجو مراجعه الرابط التالي:

الموضوع: كيفية عمل تحليل ديناميكى لبرج 20 دور باستخدام الكود المصرى 2008 وكود upc 97


----------



## hema81 (8 نوفمبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> أرجو مراجعه الرابط التالي:
> 
> الموضوع: كيفية عمل تحليل ديناميكى لبرج 20 دور باستخدام الكود المصرى 2008 وكود upc 97



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اشكرك اخى المهندس أيمن على هذا الرابط .
وكنت اتمنى ان يضعه لنا استاذنا الفاضل م اسامه حتى نكون أول المتابعين له 
وعموما حمدا لله ان استاذنا الفاضل بخير وان شاء الله نتابع معه فى الموضوع الجديد .
تقبل تحياتى .


----------



## hema81 (8 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
نستكمل معا خواص الاطارات المقاومة للاحمال الجانبيه والتى بدأها استاذنا الفاضل م اسامة وقد حاولت تجميع بعض هذه الخصائص فى الملفات على الروابط التاليه :
Special Moment Resisting Frame.rar
Intermediate Moment Resisting Frame.rar
Shear WALL-Boundry element- Coupling beam.rar
تقبلوا تحياتى .


----------



## ayelamayem77 (8 نوفمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اشكرك اخى المهندس أيمن على هذا الرابط .
> وكنت اتمنى ان يضعه لنا استاذنا الفاضل م اسامه حتى نكون أول المتابعين له
> وعموما حمدا لله ان استاذنا الفاضل بخير وان شاء الله نتابع معه فى الموضوع الجديد .
> تقبل تحياتى .



عليكم السلام و رحمه الله 

شكرا لك أخي ابراهيم علي ما تقوم به من مجهود ويا رب يكرم المهندس اسامه و الحمد لله أنه بخير 
تقبل التحيه


----------



## أسامه نواره (9 نوفمبر 2012)

الرسم السابق يوضح العلاقه بين الاكواد العالميه واشتراطات المنظمات الامريكيه التى تعمل فى مجال الزلازل


----------



## zeeko (9 نوفمبر 2012)

تم فتح موضوع اخر مرتبط بهذا المشروع لعمل التحليل الديناميكي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t348254.html


----------



## أسامه نواره (9 نوفمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> الاخوه الافاضل ارجوكم ان تعذروا جهلى بالكودات العالمية ولكنى بدأت الحظ بأن الموضوع قد بدأ يأخذ منحى الدراسات العليا بمعنى التوسع فى الكودات العالمية المختلفه والمقارنه بينها واخشى ان تضيع المعلومة فى وسط هذه الكودات ولا تكتمل الفائده من الموضوع .
> لذا ارجو ان نحدد الموضوع داخل الكودين المصرى والامريكى والذى وضعهما المهندس اسامه فى بداية المشروع كمرجع للتصميم بالمشروع واعتقد انهما كافيان بأذن الله .
> وكما نوهت فى مداخله لى سابقا بأن التفرع فى اكثر من موضوع معا قد يؤدى الى التشتت ونفور البعض من المشاركة وقد سألنى بعض الزملاء على الخاص مثلا انتوا بتشغلوا على اى كود ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ طيب انتوا هتبدأو فى التصميم وانتوا لسه معملتوش التحليل الديناميكى للمشروع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...



[/quote]


hema81 قال:


> لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اشكرك اخى المهندس أيمن على هذا الرابط .
> وكنت اتمنى ان يضعه لنا استاذنا الفاضل م اسامه حتى نكون أول المتابعين له
> وعموما حمدا لله ان استاذنا الفاضل بخير وان شاء الله نتابع معه فى الموضوع الجديد .
> ...


للاسباب السابقه 
الافضل أن نجعل هذا الرابط للماقشات بين الاكواد وكذلك اى اراء متباينه عن موضوع التعريفات المختلفه
ونظرا لطول هذا الرابط والذى وصل الى 75 صفحه فقد فضلت عمل التحليل الديناميكى برابط منفصل حتى نقطع الملل 
واستكمالا لتعريف شروط الاطارات الخاصه S.M.R.F وهو فى نظرى هو الاهم هو تصميم الوصله بين العمود والكمره 
فكما شاهدنا وعرفنا أن الاطارات الخاصه هى بالفعل بنفس الاطارات التى درسناها فى الكليه ولكن مواصفات هذه الاطارات لاتلزمنا بادخال حديد العمود داخل الكمرات فالمطلوب هنا دراسة تصميم ال joint بين الكمره والعمود بمثال رقمى وتوضيح كيفية ايجاد ذلك من برنامج الايتابس حتى نكون قد قمنا بدراسة ذلك جيدا 
ولذلك من لديه اى معلومه عن هذا الموضوع فليتفضل بها 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## zeeko (9 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


>





فكما شاهدنا وعرفنا أن الاطارات الخاصه هى بالفعل بنفس الاطارات التى درسناها فى الكليه ولكن مواصفات هذه الاطارات لاتلزمنا بادخال حديد العمود داخل الكمرات فالمطلوب هنا دراسة تصميم ال joint بين الكمره والعمود بمثال رقمى وتوضيح كيفية ايجاد ذلك من برنامج الايتابس حتى نكون قد قمنا بدراسة ذلك جيدا 
ولذلك من لديه اى معلومه عن هذا الموضوع فليتفضل بها 
تقبل تحياتى  
[/SIZE][/QUOTE]

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته. اشتقنالك يا مهندس اسامه الله يقويك.
عذرا و لكن لم افهم القصد بان الاطارات الخاصه لا تلزمنا بادخال حديد العامود داخل الكمره

مش بعد صب السقف بنترك اشاير طالعه من العمود لتحقيق الترابط مع حديد العامود الخاص بالدور التالي؟ يعني حديد العمود مر في الكمره و طلعت الاشاير بعديه ! و هذا بنعمله في كل انواع الفريمات
اتمنئ التوضيح اعتقد باني فاهم غلط و اتمنئ التوضيح

مع التحيه


----------



## أسامه نواره (9 نوفمبر 2012)

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته. اشتقنالك يا مهندس اسامه الله يقويك.
> عذرا و لكن لم افهم القصد بان الاطارات الخاصه لا تلزمنا بادخال حديد العامود داخل الكمره
> مش بعد صب السقف بنترك اشاير طالعه من العمود لتحقيق الترابط مع حديد العامود الخاص بالدور التالي؟ يعني حديد العمود مر في الكمره و طلعت الاشاير بعديه ! و هذا بنعمله في كل انواع الفريمات
> اتمنئ التوضيح اعتقد باني فاهم غلط و اتمنئ التوضيح
> مع التحيه


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
تحدثنا عن الموضوع ده قبل كده وبالطبع حديد الكمره لايدخل للعمود فقط طرف الرباط مش زى مادرسنا فى الكليه كما فى الصور التاليه للكود الامريكى 
























وزى مانت شايف مافيش حديد للكمره يدخل العمود أو حديد العمود بيدخل للكمره زى الاطارات الت كنا بدرسها فى الكليه وقلنا ان الجماعة الامريكان العفاريت تغلبوا على الموضوع ده بمعالجة اجهادات القص وتم زيادة اجهاد القص بمقدار 1.20 مره 
برجاء البحث عن هذه المشاركه لانها فى الثلث الاول تقريبا من هذا الربط والتى توضح كيفية حساب الحديد اللازم لمعالجة حديد القص فى الكود المصرى للjoint بين الكمره والعمود وهى منقوله من الكود الامريكى 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## zeeko (9 نوفمبر 2012)

اشكرك يا مهندس اسامه للرد. و سوف اقوم بمراجعة لما تم ذكره في هذا الخصوص.


----------



## أسامه نواره (9 نوفمبر 2012)

نطلب من المهندس ابراهيم مراجعة المشاركه الاتيه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t337256-64.html#post2817663
حيث يجب مراجعة حالات التحميل Load combination حيث يشترط الكود الامريكى upc97 عند استخدامه للمبانى الخرسانيه أن يتم ضرب حالات التحميل التى تحتوى على زلازل أن يتم ضربها فى 1.10 كما هو واضح فى الرابط المشار اليه داخل المربع الازرق لاننى كلما تذكرت ذلك نسيت أن اذكره 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## usama_usama2003 (9 نوفمبر 2012)

أحبك في الله قال:


> الخلاف كله يكون في أي Load Combos يتم إستخدامها
> ولكن شخصيأ أفضل وضع ال Combo التي تحتوي علي Minimum gravity load companion factor with maximum lateral load companion factor



اعتقد والله اعلم المفروض يكون الاثنين اكبر ما يمكن لان العزم الناتج بسبب gravity load وليس بسبب lateral load فان حمل الزلزال هو من يسبب الازاحه


----------



## usama_usama2003 (9 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> تحدثنا عن الموضوع ده قبل كده وبالطبع حديد الكمره لايدخل للعمود فقط طرف الرباط مش زى مادرسنا فى الكليه كما فى الصور التاليه للكود الامريكى
> 
> 
> ...



الصور من اي كتاب؟


----------



## hema81 (9 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> نطلب من المهندس ابراهيم مراجعة المشاركه الاتيه
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t337256-64.html#post2817663
> حيث يجب مراجعة حالات التحميل Load combination حيث يشترط الكود الامريكى upc97 عند استخدامه للمبانى الخرسانيه أن يتم ضرب حالات التحميل التى تحتوى على زلازل أن يتم ضربها فى 1.10 كما هو واضح فى الرابط المشار اليه داخل المربع الازرق لاننى كلما تذكرت ذلك نسيت أن اذكره
> تقبل تحياتى


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
استاذنا الفاضل م اسامه نوارة اولا اود ان اشكر حضرتك على هذا المجهود الرائع جعل الله كل دقيقة تقضيها فى نشر العلم فى ميزان حسناتك واعانك الله على هذا العمل العظيم .
مرفق الملف الخاص بحالات التحميل طبقا للكود الامريكى UBC بعد التعديل على الرابط التالى :
UBC LOAD COMBINATIONS.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download - ebrahim gad
ارجو من حضرتك مراجعتها حتى يتم ادخالها على الموديل الخاص بالمشروع .
تقبل تحياتى .


----------



## أسامه نواره (9 نوفمبر 2012)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> الصور من اي كتاب؟



تفضل يابشمهندس أسامه هذا الملف وهو للاستاذ الكتور قريش وهو باكستانى وطبعا أنت عارف كل دول العالم الثالث بتنقل كودها من الكود الامريكى الا احنا عمليين كوكتيل بين الكود الامريكى والكود الاوربى وياريت كانت النتيجه كويسه وطبعا الكود الباكستانى منقول وهو نفسه الكود الامريكى upc97 
بس ليا طلب هو انك تشرحلنا تصميم ال joint بين الكمره والعمود فى S.M.R.F وهى للمعلوميه موجوده فى هذا الملف 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (9 نوفمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> استاذنا الفاضل م اسامه نوارة اولا اود ان اشكر حضرتك على هذا المجهود الرائع جعل الله كل دقيقة تقضيها فى نشر العلم فى ميزان حسناتك واعانك الله على هذا العمل العظيم .
> مرفق الملف الخاص بحالات التحميل طبقا للكود الامريكى UBC بعد التعديل على الرابط التالى :
> UBC LOAD COMBINATIONS.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download - ebrahim gad
> ...


الله ينور يامهندس ابراهيم اذا نحن الان جاهزيين لعمل التحليل الديناميكى ان شاء الله 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (9 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> هذا السؤال مشروع ومنتظره منذ زمن فالذى نعرفه فى تسليح الاطارات ال frames أن حديد العمود يدخل فى الكمره حتى نغطى العزوم السالبه عند نقطة التقاء العمود بالكمره joint وكمان بنكسح الحديد عشان نغطى قوى واجهادات القص ده اللى درسناه وتعلمناه فى الكليه
> طيب الكلام ده مابيحصلش فى الطبيعه ليه ؟؟؟؟
> نقول الجماعه الامريكان دول عفاريت عشان يتغلبوا على صعوبة تنفيذ أن حديد العمود يدخل للكمرات الساقطه أو يدخل الى البلاطه اللاكمريه عملوا حيله كويسه
> قاموا بتحويل العزوم للكمره الساقطه الى قوتتين متضادتيين بينهما ذراع عزم وهذا الذراع هو عمق الكمره (طيب دى عارفينها وبسيطه أن العزوم عباره عن قوتيين وذراع عزم) هاتيين القوتيين تنعكس على العمود بقوى قص shear force يعنى ايه ؟؟
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
دى المشاركة الخاصه بتصميم ال Joint فى الكود المصرى والتى قدمها لنا م. اسامه وتبين طريقة معالجة صعوبة تنفيذ تسليح الوصلات بادخال حديد الاعمده الى الكمرات . بتحويل العزوم المتولده على الكمرة والعمود الى قوى قص يتم معالجتها بالكانات .
تقبلوا تحياتى.


----------



## hema81 (9 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الله ينور يامهندس ابراهيم اذا نحن الان جاهزيين لعمل التحليل الديناميكى ان شاء الله
> تقبل تحياتى


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اشكرك استاذى الفاضل والى حضرتك ملف المشروع النهائى طبقا للكود الامريكى UBC بعد ادخال حالات التحميل على الرابط التالى :
http://www.mediafire.com/?nf2w08kxbccl8w8
ونبدأ ان شاء الله التحليل الديناميكى على الرابط الخاص بالتحليل الديناميكى وسأقوم برفعه ايضا على هذا الرابط .
تقبل تحياتى .


----------



## ayelamayem77 (9 نوفمبر 2012)

zeeko قال:


> بعد الأطلاع على المرفق اتفق معاك بانه علينا التأكد من موضوع البي ديلتا.
> 
> بانتظار رأي المهندس أسامه



السلام عليكم و رحمه الله

لو سمحك يا بشمهندس أسامه تقول رأيك في الموضوع الخاص ب p-delta analysis هل يؤخذ في الاعتبار أم يهمل و نتجه للتحليل الديناميكي مباشره

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## أسامه نواره (10 نوفمبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله
> لو سمحك يا بشمهندس أسامه تقول رأيك في الموضوع الخاص ب p-delta analysis هل يؤخذ في الاعتبار أم يهمل و نتجه للتحليل الديناميكي مباشره
> تقبل تحياتي


موضوع الp-delta analysis هى من التأثيرات الثانويه مثلها مثل ال shrinkage وكذلك مثل مراحل التنفيذ sequential construction analysis وكذلك مثل ال pushover analysis وسوف نتعرض لكل ذلك أثناء عمل التحليل الديناميكى ان شاء الله وللمزيد عن الp-delta analysis يمكن مراجعة الرابط التالى 
 http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t295639.html#post2456326
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (10 نوفمبر 2012)

وجدت الصوره التاليه فى احد الراوابط على المنتدى فارجو التعليق عليها من ناحية تأثير الزلازل على المبنى ونعتذر لصاحب الصوره لانه كان يريد توضيح طريقة التثبيت للشده الخشبيه باستخدام الشنابر الالمونيوم كما توضح الاسهم على الصوره 





​تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## zeeko (10 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وجدت الصوره التاليه فى احد الراوابط على المنتدى فارجو التعليق عليها من ناحية تأثير الزلازل على المبنى ونعتذر لصاحب الصوره لانه كان يريد توضيح طريقة التثبيت للشده الخشبيه باستخدام الشنابر الالمونيوم كما توضح الاسهم على الصوره
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ربما كانت هذه هي المشاكل :
1- الاعمده كأنها صغيره مقارنتا بالكمرات الساقطه. و الي اذكره اننا بفترض نصمم بحيث تكون الاعمده قويه و الكمرات ضعيفة مقارتنا بالعامود.
2- الملحق الي في السطوح , يبدو كأن هناك أعمده مزروه و دا واحد من ال vertical irregularities .

بأنتظار تصحيحكم سيدي الفاضل


----------



## ayelamayem77 (10 نوفمبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> أخي الكريم *hema81*
> بالنسبة للكود المصري في الزلازل أنا غير ملم بة مع الاسف
> بالنسبة لتحفظك علي حذف حوائط القص من الموديل الثاني فعلي قدر علمي أن كل من النظام الانشائي shear wall-frame interactive system هو مخصص للمناطق الزلازالية الضعيفة sdc a&sdc b و DUAL SYSTEM *لابد من تحمل الاعمده دون حوائط القص لكامل القوي الراسية + 25% من الزلازل*



السلام عليكم و رحمه الله

هذا النقاش ورد لي في المداخله رقم 539 و أريد أن أصحح نقطه في غايه الاهمية و عذرا علي الخطأ غير المقصود و لقد أرهقني البحث كثيرا للتصحيح المرجو

الجمله بالون الاحمر هي الخطأ و التصحيح كما يلي

كل ما يلي هو حسب الكود الامريكي ASCE-7 
و الشروط التاليه خاصه للتصميم تحت أحمال الزالزل و الاحمال الرأسيه فقط

أولا ال shear wall-frame interactive system

1-الاعمده:
تصمم الاعمده علي مقدار ما تتحمله من القوي الرأسيه مع وجود الحوائط (كل عنصر من أعمده و حوائط يحمل جزء من الحمل الرأسي حسب الجساءه) +قدره الاعمده علي تحمل 25% من حمل الزلازل الكلي علي الاقل

2-الحوائط:
تصمم الحوائط علي مقدار ما تتحمله من القوي الرأسيه مع وجود الاعمده (كل عنصر من أعمده و حوائط يحمل جزء من الحمل الرأسي حسب الجساءه) +قدره الحوائط علي تحمل 75% من حمل الزلازل الكلي علي الاقل

ثانيا ال dual frame system

1-الاعمده:
تصمم الاعمده علي مقدار ما تتحمله من القوي الرأسيه مع وجود الحوائط (كل عنصر من أعمده و حوائط يحمل جزء من الحمل الرأسي حسب الجساءه) +قدره الاعمده علي تحمل 25% من حمل الزلازل الكلي علي الاقل

2-الحوائط:
تصمم الحوائط علي مقدار ما تتحمله من القوي الرأسيه مع وجودالاعمده (كل عنصر من أعمده و حوائط يحمل جزء من الحمل الرأسي حسب الجساءه) +قدره الحوائط علي تحمل نسبه معينه من حمل الزلازل الكلي حسب جساءتها ولا يشترط تحديد مقدار معين كما في نظام (shear wall-frame interactive system)

ثالثا الbuilding frame system

1-الاعمده :
تصمم الاعمده علي مقدار ما تتحمله من القوي الرأسيه مع وجود الحوائط (كل عنصر من أعمده و حوائط يحمل جزء من الحمل الرأسي حسب الجساءه) و بدون تعريض الاعمده لأي قيمه من حمل الزلازل

2-الحوائط:
تصمم الحوائط علي مقدار ما تتحمله من القوي الرأسيه مع وجودالاعمده (كل عنصر من أعمده و حوائط يحمل جزء من الحمل الرأسي حسب الجساءه) +قدره الحوائط علي تحمل كل حمل الزلازل 

و في النهايه أرجو أن أكون قد وفقت لتصحيح الخطأ

و السلام عليكم و رحمه الله


----------



## hema81 (10 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وجدت الصوره التاليه فى احد الراوابط على المنتدى فارجو التعليق عليها من ناحية تأثير الزلازل على المبنى ونعتذر لصاحب الصوره لانه كان يريد توضيح طريقة التثبيت للشده الخشبيه باستخدام الشنابر الالمونيوم كما توضح الاسهم على الصوره
> 
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اشكرك استاذنا الفاضل على طرح هذه الاسئله المهمه لنا والتى نتعلم منها كثيرا 
اماعن الصورة المرفقه فالملاحظ فيها بالاضافة لما ذكره اخى مهندس zeeko من ضعف جساءة الاعمده بالنسبة للكمرات وعدم تحقق Strong Column - Weak beam هو وجود عدم انتظام فى توزيع الاحمال على المسقط الافقى للمبنى والذى يظهر من وجود الملحق الموجود بالدور الاخير على جانب المبنى وهو احد اسباب التى تؤدى الى حدوث ترحيل بين مركز الثقل ومركز الجسأة للمبنى وهذا كما نعرف من اخطر الاشياء على المبنى اثناء حدوث الزلازل .
ننتظر المزيد من التوضيح .
تقبل تحياتى .


----------



## zeeko (10 نوفمبر 2012)

"أولا ال shear wall-frame interactive system

1-الاعمده:
تصمم الاعمده علي مقدار ما تتحمله من القوي الرأسيه مع وجود الحوائط (كل عنصر من أعمده و حوائط يحمل جزء من الحمل الرأسي حسب الجساءه) +قدره الاعمده علي تحمل 25% من حمل الزلازل الكلي علي الاقل

2-الحوائط:
تصمم الحوائط علي مقدار ما تتحمله من القوي الرأسيه مع وجود الاعمده (كل عنصر من أعمده و حوائط يحمل جزء من الحمل الرأسي حسب الجساءه) +قدره الحوائط علي تحمل 75% من حمل الزلازل الكلي علي الاقل"


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أنا فهمت تقريبا نفس الي انت كاتبو و لكن أتمنئ تدلني علئ رقم الكود الي بيحدد اقل نسبه لنحمل حمل الزلزال لهذا النوع من النظام الانشائي.
مع الشكر


----------



## usama_usama2003 (10 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> تفضل يابشمهندس أسامه هذا الملف وهو للاستاذ الكتور قريش وهو باكستانى وطبعا أنت عارف كل دول العالم الثالث بتنقل كودها من الكود الامريكى الا احنا عمليين كوكتيل بين الكود الامريكى والكود الاوربى وياريت كانت النتيجه كويسه وطبعا الكود الباكستانى منقول وهو نفسه الكود الامريكى upc97
> بس ليا طلب هو انك تشرحلنا تصميم ال joint بين الكمره والعمود فى S.M.R.F وهى للمعلوميه موجوده فى هذا الملف
> تقبل تحياتى



شكرا م اسامه ربنا يكرمك
بس ممكن اسم الكتاب؟


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (10 نوفمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اشكرك استاذنا الفاضل على طرح هذه الاسئله المهمه لنا والتى نتعلم منها كثيرا
> اماعن الصورة المرفقه فالملاحظ فيها بالاضافة لما ذكره اخى مهندس zeeko من ضعف جساءة الاعمده بالنسبة للكمرات وعدم تحقق Strong Column - Weak beam هو وجود عدم انتظام فى توزيع الاحمال على المسقط الافقى للمبنى والذى يظهر من وجود الملحق الموجود بالدور الاخير على جانب المبنى وهو احد اسباب التى تؤدى الى حدوث ترحيل بين مركز الثقل ومركز الجسأة للمبنى وهذا كما نعرف من اخطر الاشياء على المبنى اثناء حدوث الزلازل .
> ننتظر المزيد من التوضيح .
> تقبل تحياتى .


جيد و اضيف نقطة العناصر الغير الخرسانية وتعتبر قاتلة ان لم تخضع لاشتراطات فمثلا حوائط الطوب او واجهات العمارات التي يتم تثبيتها بعناصر steel ,احنا نشترط لحوائط الطوب ان توضع بين عمودين ولن تكون دون تقطع ,فقد هوت حوائط الطوب بعنف وقتلت من كان اسفل رغم ان المبنى سليم االا انه في اشتراطات للمواد الاخرى التي تكون مع المبنى من حيث توزيعها في الداخل حتى لا يتاثر cm وفي الخارج حتى لا تسقط وتاذي الناس 
كنت افكر في تسمية البرج فلكل مشروع اسم ,اريد ان اسميه برج الخيال


----------



## usama_usama2003 (10 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وجدت الصوره التاليه فى احد الراوابط على المنتدى فارجو التعليق عليها من ناحية تأثير الزلازل على المبنى ونعتذر لصاحب الصوره لانه كان يريد توضيح طريقة التثبيت للشده الخشبيه باستخدام الشنابر الالمونيوم كما توضح الاسهم على الصوره
> 
> 
> 
> ...



اضافه لما قاله الزملاء ان الاعمده جانبها حوائط غير مكتمله مما يغير طول العمود وبالتالي تزيد القوه المطبقه عليه
لاحظ التحول من frame system الي infilled system في الصورتين التاليتين
وارجو من م اسامه التعليق وكيفيه تلافي تلك المشكله حيث انه في الايتابس لا نستطيع اخذ تاثير حوائط الطوب في الزلزال؟


----------



## ayelamayem77 (10 نوفمبر 2012)

zeeko قال:


> "أولا ال shear wall-frame interactive system
> 
> 1-الاعمده:
> تصمم الاعمده علي مقدار ما تتحمله من القوي الرأسيه مع وجود الحوائط (كل عنصر من أعمده و حوائط يحمل جزء من الحمل الرأسي حسب الجساءه) +قدره الاعمده علي تحمل 25% من حمل الزلازل الكلي علي الاقل
> ...



عليكم السلام و رحمه الله و بركاته

أخي الكريم zeeko
يمكنك الرجوع للمشاركه رقم 553 و المشاركه رقم 550 و هي توضح أشتراطات الكود لهذا النوع من الانظمه المقاومه للزلازل و هي جميعا حسب الكود الامريكي asce-7

الرابط للمشاركه رقم 553:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t337256-56.html

الرابط للمشاركه رقم 550:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t337256-55.html


----------



## أسامه نواره (10 نوفمبر 2012)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> شكرا م اسامه ربنا يكرمك
> بس ممكن اسم الكتاب؟


سيبك من اسم الكتاب يابشمهندس أسامه احنا عايزين شرح تصميم ال joint اذا امكنك ذلك بدون تكليف واذا كان على الكتب المنتدى عمران بشتى الكتب فى موضوع الزلازل المهم ميين يقرأ 
دا أنا من كتر الكتب اللى معايا على جهاز الكبيوتر تهت من كثرتها
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (10 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع وفقكم اللة


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (10 نوفمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> مرفق ملف الايتاب الخاص بالمشروع بعد عمل التعديلات المطلوبة من م . اسامة الخاصة باحمال الزلازل على الرابط التالى :
> Final 3D MODEL EU-EG CODE.rar
> 
> ...


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (10 نوفمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> السيد المهندس الفاضل / اسامة أود ان اعبر لك اول عن عظيم امتنانى لما تقدمه لنا من معلومات قيمة فى هذا المشروع واتشرف بأن اتابع معك فى هذا العمل والذى سيكون بأذن الله بمثابة مرجع لى فى عملى ان شاء الله .
> ولنتابع فقد قمت بعمل الملف الخاص بحساب المعامل Ax والذى كما تفضلت يمكن عملة مباشرة من الملف الرائع والذى يعتبر كلمة السر فى برنامج الايتاب summary file من خلال البند الخاص ب story max and min displacements وتم حسابها لتصحيح الecc فى اتجاه x و y والملف على الرابط التالى :
> Final UBC Eccentercity Factor.rar
> ...



الاخ هيما السلام عليكم 
ممكن اعادة رفع الجزء اللاخير (الموديل) في هذه المشاركة
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## zeeko (11 نوفمبر 2012)

م. مخلد . اعطيني ارقام المشاركات و راح ارفعلك ملفاتها.


----------



## najdat52 (11 نوفمبر 2012)

فكرة جيدة لكن متاخرة امام زحمة البرامج التعليمية والكتب التعليمية الاخري
اقتراحي ترجمة الكتب او افكار منها لسد النقص في المكتبة


----------



## ayelamayem77 (11 نوفمبر 2012)

*Code Master (SEISMIC DESIGN ACCORDING TO ASCE-7-05 & IBC-2006) BY S.K. Ghosh*

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله:

أقدم لكم أحد سلاسل CODE MASTER للمؤلف : S.K. Ghosh

و هي خاصه بخطوات حساب الزلازل بطريقة مبسطة حسب الكود الامريكي ASCE-7-05 

( الملف بصيغه PDF و بجودة عاليه) 

الرابط:

Code Master-ASCE-7-05.pdf


----------



## hema81 (11 نوفمبر 2012)

م.مخلد المدني قال:


> hema81 قال:
> 
> 
> > السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> ...


----------



## omerdam (11 نوفمبر 2012)

فكره سديده


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (11 نوفمبر 2012)

zeeko قال:


> م. مخلد . اعطيني ارقام المشاركات و راح ارفعلك ملفاتها.



اخ zeeko

ارقام المشاركات 360 و368 للاخ hema 81
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## hema81 (11 نوفمبر 2012)

م.مخلد المدني قال:


> الاخ هيما السلام عليكم
> ممكن اعادة رفع الجزء اللاخير (الموديل) في هذه المشاركة
> تقبل تحياتي



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
يمكن الرابط التالى بالمشروع ( المشاركه رقم 623 ) والموجود بها الثلاثه ملفات الخاصه بالمشروع .
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t337256-63.html
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (11 نوفمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> السيد المهندس الفاضل/ اسامة نوارة
> اشكر حضرتك جدا على كلماتك الطيبة ولا تعرف مدى سعادتى بهذة الكلمات جزاك الله عنا خيرا .
> مرفق الملف النهائى لعمل Check max drift على هذا الرابط :
> ...



السلام عليكم
ممكن يااخ هيما اعادة رفع هذا الملف ولو طلباتي كثرت بس اتحملونة
تحياتي اللك


----------



## hema81 (11 نوفمبر 2012)

م.مخلد المدني قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ممكن يااخ هيما اعادة رفع هذا الملف ولو طلباتي كثرت بس اتحملونة
> تحياتي اللك


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
تفضل اخى الكريم 
Final Check max drift.rar
تقبل تحياتى .


----------



## hema81 (11 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الاخ المهندس/ ايمن 
كنا قد اجلنا النقاش فى الملفات التى قمت انت برفعها بخصوص حسابات معامل تصعيد الامركزيه Ax وحسابات الدرفت طبقا للكود الامريكى وايضا الحسابات الخاصة باتزان المنشا ( المعامل سيتا ) وحسابات البى دلتا لحين الانتهاء من التحليل الاستاتيكى 
وبمراجعتى لهذه الملفات اريد ان نناقش هذه الملفات لانهاء هذه المرحله من التحليل قبل الدخول فى التحليل الديناميكى .
1- قمنا بعمل الحسابات الخاصه بتصحيح قيمة Time Period ولا خلاف فى هذه النقطة وانتقلنا الى الحسابات الخاصة بمعامل تصعيد اللامركزية Ax والتى كنا نقوم فيها بحساب متوسط الازاحة الحادثة بقسمة Max displacement على Average displacement ثم استنتاج قيمة الAx طبقا للمعادله الموجوده بالكود .
- قمت انت برفع الملف الموجود على الرابط التالى :
Amplification of Accidental Torsion in etabs.rar
والذى اشرت فيه الى اخذ القيمة الخاصه بمتوسط الازاحة من الايتاب مباشرة وادخالها فى المعادله لدقه الحسابات بها لان القيم التى نقوم نحن بحسابها يوجد به نسبه من التقريب بينما القيم التى يقوم البرنامج بحسابها Ratio هى الادق واتفق معك تمام فى هذه النقطة وبذلك يكون الملف الخاص بحساب المعامل Ax طبقا لما سبق كما يلى :
Ax-Calculations.rar
2- بالنسبه لحسابات الدرفت قمت برفع الملف التالى والذى قمت انا بعمل بعض الاضافات عليه والذى يشرح التسلسل الخاص بحسابات الدرفت :
Drift in Etabs in accordance with ASCE.rar
ولكن بالرجوع لاشتراطات الكود الامريكى فقد وضع الكود شرط حساب المعامل سيتا لدراسة اتزان المبنى اولا قبل الدخول فى حسابات الدرفت وايضا من خلال هذا المعامل يتم التحقق من هل سيتم اخذ تأثير البى دلتا فى حسابات الدرفت ام لا .
ولقد حاولت توضيح طريقه حساب هذا المعامل فى الملف التالى :
Stability Calculations.rar
ومن خلال هذا الملف يتم اولا التحقق من اتزان المبنى ثم التحقق من هل سيتم اخذ تأثير البى دلتا فى حسابات الدرفت ام لا .
- فى حالة الوصول الى ان المبنى متزن ولا نحتاج لاخذ تأثير البى دلتا فى الحسابات يتم الانتقال الى حسابات الدرفت وطبقا لاشتراطات الكود الامريكى والملف الذى قمت برفعه يتم التحقق من الدرفت طبقا للملف التالى :
NEW Final Check max drift.rar
وبذلك يكون قد تم التحقق من الدرفت طبقا لاشتراطات الكود الامريكى ASCE-7 
ويتبقى لنا كيفيه ادخال تأثير البى دلتا فى الحسابات فى حالة الحاجه اليها والتى نوه استاذنا المهندس اسامه بأنه سيتم تناولها بعد ذلك
ارجو منك ومن الزملاء والمهندس اسامه التعقيب على هذه الحسابات حتى ننهى مناقشه الحسابات الخاصه بالتحليل الاستاتيكى قبل البدء فى التحليل الديناميكى .
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (11 نوفمبر 2012)

بعدما وضحنا بعض وجزء من خصائص الاطار الخاص S.M.R.F والتى توضح أنه لابد من معرفة أقل أبعاد لعمود هذا الاطار وهو 30 سم وكذلك أقل نسبة تسليح وهى 1% وكذلك أكبر نسبة حديد فى هذا العمود وهى 6% وكذلك وهو الجديد وصلة الحديد Overlap تتم فى منتصف العمود!!!!!!!!!!!!! ودى جديده ياباشمهندس وصل أشاير العمود تتم فى منتصف العمود مش زى ما احنا متعوديين أن تتم فى نهاية العمود من أسفل يعنى لما أصب السقف بلاقى الاشاره على طول طيب ايه كمان ياباشمهندس مهم فى هذا الاطار ؟؟؟ المهم والمهم جدا هى الوصله بين الكمره والعمود ؟؟؟ ليه ياباشمهندس لان الوصله دى يتم صبها مع السقف ودائما تتم فبها فاصل صب أفقى لاننا بنصب العمود الى بدايه الكمره من أسفل (قاع الكمره) وزى مأنت عارف أن نوع الخرسانه المصبوبه فى هذه الرقبه هى نفس نوع خرسانة السقف -- طيب دى عارفنها بدون مناقشه أو توضيح منك -- ها أقولك خلى بالك أنا اشترط عليك من البدايه أن خرسانة الاعمده وحوائط القص بتكون 450 كجم \ سم2 وخرسانة السقف 350 كجم\سم2 يعنى كده رقبة العمود اللى أنت خايف عليها ياهندسه ها يتم صبها من خرسانة السقف وده طبعا مخالف لخطوات تصميم هذه الوصله 
هنا الكود قال كلمته -- اشترط أن يتم صب هذه الوصله من نفس نوع خرسانة العمود وطبعا ده كله لاننا بنستعمل وبنصغر قوة الزلازل المؤثره على البرج بمقدار 8 مرات ونصف عند استخدام هذا النوع من الاطارات - بس بينى وبينك يستاهل واكثرمن كده أن نهتم به وبالوصله بتاعته
ونكمل بعد ذلك فى الاطارات المتوسطه I.M.R.F
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (11 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> بعدما وضحنا بعض وجزء من خصائص الاطار الخاص S.M.R.F والتى توضح أنه لابد من معرفة أقل أبعاد لعمود هذا الاطار وهو 30 سم وكذلك أقل نسبة تسليح وهى 1% وكذلك أكبر نسبة حديد فى هذا العمود وهى 6% وكذلك وهو الجديد وصلة الحديد Overlap تتم فى منتصف العمود!!!!!!!!!!!!! ودى جديده ياباشمهندس وصل أشاير العمود تتم فى منتصف العمود مش زى ما احنا متعوديين أن تتم فى نهاية العمود من أسفل يعنى لما أصب السقف بلاقى الاشاره على طول طيب ايه كمان ياباشمهندس مهم فى هذا الاطار ؟؟؟ المهم والمهم جدا هى الوصله بين الكمره والعمود ؟؟؟ ليه ياباشمهندس لان الوصله دى يتم صبها مع السقف ودائما تتم فبها فاصل صب أفقى لاننا بنصب العمود الى بدايه الكمره من أسفل (قاع الكمره) وزى مأنت عارف أن نوع الخرسانه المصبوبه فى هذه الرقبه هى نفس نوع خرسانة السقف -- طيب دى عارفنها بدون مناقشه أو توضيح منك -- ها أقولك خلى بالك أنا اشترط عليك من البدايه أن خرسانة الاعمده وحوائط القص بتكون 450 كجم \ سم2 وخرسانة السقف 350 كجم\سم2 يعنى كده رقبة العمود اللى أنت خايف عليها ياهندسه ها يتم صبها من خرسانة السقف وده طبعا مخالف لخطوات تصميم هذه الوصله
> هنا الكود قال كلمته -- اشترط أن يتم صب هذه الوصله من نفس نوع خرسانة العمود وطبعا ده كله لاننا بنستعمل وبنصغر قوة الزلازل المؤثره على البرج بمقدار 8 مرات ونصف عند استخدام هذا النوع من الاطارات - بس بينى وبينك يستاهل واكثرمن كده أن نهتم به وبالوصله بتاعته
> ونكمل بعد ذلك فى الاطارات المتوسطه I.M.R.F
> تقبلوا تحياتى


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
طيب ايه الحل في حكاية صب الوصلة دي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لتتفق مع شرط الكود


----------



## أسامه نواره (11 نوفمبر 2012)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> طيب ايه الحل في حكاية صب الوصلة دي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لتتفق مع شرط الكود


والله أنا كان نفسى المهندس usama_usama2003 أو المهندس ابراهيم أو المهندس Zeeko اللى حارمنه من مشاركاته القيمه اليوميين دول بأنه مشغول أو المهندس أيمن يشرح واحد منهم تصميم هذه الوصله المهمه بالرغم من وجودها فى الكتاب الذى انزلته لاننا بعد ذلك ببساطه سوف نجدها فى برنامج الايتابس بس لازم نكون عارفين برنامج الايتابس بيعمل ايه؟؟ لانه وكما قلت قبل كده ما برنامج الايتابس الا اله حاسبه كبيره شويه
قبل أن نذكر شروط الكود فى صب الوصله بين الكمره والعمود 
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (11 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> تفضل يابشمهندس أسامه هذا الملف وهو للاستاذ الكتور قريش وهو باكستانى وطبعا أنت عارف كل دول العالم الثالث بتنقل كودها من الكود الامريكى الا احنا عمليين كوكتيل بين الكود الامريكى والكود الاوربى وياريت كانت النتيجه كويسه وطبعا الكود الباكستانى منقول وهو نفسه الكود الامريكى upc97
> بس ليا طلب هو انك تشرحلنا تصميم ال joint بين الكمره والعمود فى s.m.r.f وهى للمعلوميه موجوده فى هذا الملف
> تقبل تحياتى



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
استاذنا الفاضل م اسامه ارجو من حضرتك رفع الكتاب المشار اليه بهذه المشاركة حيث ان الملف المرفق عباره عن الملف الاول الذى قمت حضرتك برفعه قبل ذلك فى خصائص smrf وحاولت الوصول للكتاب من خلال النت ولكن لم اتمكن من تحميله .
حتى يمكن الاطلاع عليه .
مع خالص شكرى


----------



## ayelamayem77 (11 نوفمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> الاخ المهندس/ ايمن
> كنا قد اجلنا النقاش فى الملفات التى قمت انت برفعها بخصوص حسابات معامل تصعيد الامركزيه ax وحسابات الدرفت طبقا للكود الامريكى وايضا الحسابات الخاصة باتزان المنشا ( المعامل سيتا ) وحسابات البى دلتا لحين الانتهاء من التحليل الاستاتيكى
> وبمراجعتى لهذه الملفات اريد ان نناقش هذه الملفات لانهاء هذه المرحله من التحليل قبل الدخول فى التحليل الديناميكى .
> ...



عليكم السلام و رحمه الله و بركاته:

الاخ العزيز المتميز دائما المهندس أبراهيم

الملف الذي أرفقته حسب الكود الامريكي asce-7-05 و ليس حسب الكود ubc97 و لذلك أرجو المراجعه لتحديد الفرق بين الكودين في حساب المعامل ax

و لذلك وجب التنويه حيث أن البرج الذي تقوم بتصميمه خاضع لأشتراطات الكود المصري و الكود الامريكي ubc97

أسمح لي بالنقاش حسب الكود الامريكي asce-7-05 حول هذه النقطه التي ذكرتها مبدئيا

أولا حساب time period توجد تحت بند 12.8.2 و أعتقد انها تختلف عن حسابات الكود المصري

ثانيا: أشتراطات الكود الامريكي asce-7-05 في حساب المعامل ax تحسب فقط أذا تحقق الشرط الموجود 12.8.4.3 و غير مطلوب تطبيقها عامه في كل المنشأت.

بالنسبه للملف المرفق فهو ملف ممتاز و مطبق حسب asce-7-05 و لكن توجد ملاحظات بسيطه كما يلي

أنا ذكرت في الملف الذي رفعته عند حساب ax أذا كانت كل قيم ax أقل من 1 يبقي لا نعدل أي قيمه للِ acc و لكن أذا ظهرت بعض القيم أكبر من 1 أذا الacc تحسب بالطريقه actual لكل الادوار و تحت كل حاللات التحميل و هذا ما ظهر بالفعل عند حل البرج لذا يجب تعديل القيم في الملف الذي أرفقته عندما تكون تؤخذ ax=1
فتصبح قيمه الازاحه الفعليه:

actual ecc.(etabs value)=0.05 x L x1=0.05l
و ليس 1

اما بالنسبه للنقطه الثانيه فقد أشار المهندس أسامه أنه سيأخذ تأثير p-delta عند عمل التحليل الديناميكي 
لذلك ننتظر حتي يتم عمل التحليل الديناميكي
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## ayelamayem77 (11 نوفمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> 2- بالنسبه لحسابات الدرفت قمت برفع الملف التالى والذى قمت انا بعمل بعض الاضافات عليه والذى يشرح التسلسل الخاص بحسابات الدرفت :
> Drift in Etabs in accordance with ASCE.rar



أخي المهندس أبراهيم أرجو رفع الملف المعدل مره أخره لانه لا يعمل


----------



## أسامه نواره (12 نوفمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> استاذنا الفاضل م اسامه ارجو من حضرتك رفع الكتاب المشار اليه بهذه المشاركة حيث ان الملف المرفق عباره عن الملف الاول الذى قمت حضرتك برفعه قبل ذلك فى خصائص smrf وحاولت الوصول للكتاب من خلال النت ولكن لم اتمكن من تحميله .
> حتى يمكن الاطلاع عليه .
> مع خالص شكرى


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
تفضل يامهندس ابراهيم الموقع التالى وهو لل FEMA موضح فيه المثال العددى الخاص بتصميم الاطار والذى قمت بتوضيح المثال العددى فى المشاركه التاليه 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t337256-70.html#post2824680
وهتلاقى فيه أيضا الصورالتالىه





وزى مأنت ملاحظ الشكل الجميل لرسم وتوضيح تصرف الاجهادات لهذه ال joint الطرفيه واتجاهاتها  

والصوره الخالده التاليه والتى هى للاسف رمز المهندس المهمل سوف تجده فى معظم الاعمال فى الابنيه والمنشأت الصغيره والتى يتم تنفيذها بدون اشراف أو تكون تحت اشراف مهندس قليل الخبره 





وزى مأنت شايف لافيه كانات فى الوصله joint (رقية العمود) ولاغيره وعرفت الان نتيجة عدم وضع الكانت فى رقبة العمود

وانظر الى الصوره التاليه شوف العمود ياعينى بحاله لم يحدث له انهيار ولاغيره 





لازم ندقق النظر عشان نعرف أن طرف الرباط overlap لازم يتعمل فى نصف الدور وليس عند أسفل العمود زى ما احنا عارفيين ومتعوديين-لازم يكون طول الرباط بأطواله الصحيه وليس مش حالك وابقى قابلنى لوعرفت تغير عادات مفاهيم الصناعيه والمشرفين وللاسف بعض المهندسيين كبيرى السن وخصوصا فى المبانى الاهليه فى عمل وصلة العمود فى منتصف الدور  
كل ده يامهندس ابراهيم بالاضافه الى المثال العددى لتصميم الاطار الخاص S.M.R.F سوف تجده على الربط التالى 
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...6oDQBw&usg=AFQjCNFDl7jM4O9HtHsLWwsdAurCZX1KbA

وأهم حاجه سوف تجد مثال عددى لحل حوائط القص والتى نحن بحاجه شديده لمعرفة كيفية تصميمها يدويا لانه الاهم لمقارنة ومعرفة كيف يحسب برنامج الايتابس (الاله الحاسبه الكبيره) ويصمم حوائط القص 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## ayelamayem77 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> 2- بالنسبه لحسابات الدرفت قمت برفع الملف التالى والذى قمت انا بعمل بعض الاضافات عليه والذى يشرح التسلسل الخاص بحسابات الدرفت :
> Drift in Etabs in accordance with ASCE.rar



أخي المهندس أبراهيم أرجو أن تلاحظ أن الملف الذي أرفقته لحساب الdrift هو خاضع للكود الامريكي ASCE-7-05 و ليس حسب ASCE-7-10
و لقد نوهت لهذه النقطه لأنك قمت بأدراج المراجع لمتطلبات الكود في الملف حسب ASCE-7-10
لذا يجب مراجعه هذه التعديلات و ادخال المراجع حسب ASCE-7-05 

أريد أن أوضح أني أستخدم الكود الامريكي ASCE-7-05 و ليس الكود الامريكي ASCE-7-10 لعده أسباب
1-توجد مراجع كثيره تشرح الكود الامريكي للاصدار 2005 
2-الكود الامريكي ASCE-7-05 هو المرجع في الكود العالمي IBC-2006&IBC-2009 و الايتابس حتي الاصدار9.7.4 يقوم بالتصميم حتي الكود العالمي IBC2009 و لا يوجد به أي أشتراطات في التصميم حسب IBC-2012 (المرجع هنا هو ASCE-7-10)
3-الكود السعودي لأحمال الزلازل مبني علي ASCE-7-02 فعندما نقدم نوته حسابيه حسب ASCE-7-05 يبقي زي الفل

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## ayelamayem77 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> والله أنا كان نفسى المهندس usama_usama2003 أو المهندس ابراهيم أو المهندس Zeeko اللى حارمنه من مشاركاته القيمه اليوميين دول بأنه مشغول أو المهندس أيمن يشرح واحد منهم تصميم هذه الوصله المهمه بالرغم من وجودها فى الكتاب الذى انزلته لاننا بعد ذلك ببساطه سوف نجدها فى برنامج الايتابس بس لازم نكون عارفين برنامج الايتابس بيعمل ايه؟؟ لانه وكما قلت قبل كده ما برنامج الايتابس الا اله حاسبه كبيره شويه
> قبل أن نذكر شروط الكود فى صب الوصله بين الكمره والعمود
> تقبلى تحياتى



أستاذي المهندس الفاضل أسامه نواره:

و الله يا بشمهندس الواحد مش عارف يقول أيه في المجهود الذي تقوم به أنت بتعلمنا صح و بتوسع مداركنا ربنا يكرمك

اما بالنسبه لموضوع الوصله للأسف ليس عندي اي فكره عن تصميم SPICIAL OR
INTERMIDIATE MOMENT FRAME

و لكن أرجو مراجعه الرابط فقد يكون فيه أفاده للساده الذين سيقومون بشرح هذه الوصله:

الرابط:
EXAMPLE AS PER ACI318-08.pdf

و هو مقتبس من PCA NOTES ON ACI318-08

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## hema81 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> عليكم السلام و رحمه الله و بركاته:
> 
> الاخ العزيز المتميز دائما المهندس أبراهيم
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الاخ العزيز مهندس ايمن اولا اشكرك على كلامك الطيب بارك الله فيك 
ثانيا اشكرك على التوضيح الذى تفضلت بيه واما بالنسبه لطريقة الحساب للمعامل Ax بالكودات المختلفه سواء ASCE-7 05 او ASCE-7 10 او UBC اصبحت واضحه وقمت بالرجوع للاكواد الثالثه السابقه للمقارنه بينها واتضحت الصوره الان فى حسابات الT او Ax او Drift ولكن اريد ان استوضح الاتى :
- بالنسبه لتطبيق المعامل Ax ذكرت بأنه فى حاله زيادة هذا المعامل من الحسابات المقابله ولو لحاله تحميل واحده فى عدد من الادوار يتم تطبيقه بالقيمه الفعليه فى جميع الحالات ( EQXP - EQXN- EQYP- EQYN )وذلك لجميع الادوار .
وذلك بالقيمه الفعليه 0.05 * Ax * L 
حيث Ax هى القيمه والتى تكون اكبر من او تساوى 1 و L هو الطول العمودى على اتجاه قوة الزلازل حسب الحسابات السابقه ارجو التأكيد على ذلك .
-بالنسبه لحسابات الدرفت لاحظت وجود شرط فى الكود UBC بضرورة اخذ تأثير البى دلتا فى حسابات الدرفت كما بالصورة التاليه 
1.rar
- ارجو ان توضح لى رأيك بخصوص الملف الخاص بحسابات الاتزان للمبنى واشتراطات اخذ تأثير البى دلتا فى التحليل .
واخيرا ننتظر منك الملف الخاصة بال R كما وعدتنا ونطمع ايضا فى ملف للانظمة الانشائية المختلفه والفرق بينها فى التطبيق على الايتاب وكذلك فى التصميم اذا امكن لك ذلك .
تقبل تحياتى .


----------



## ayelamayem77 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

عليكم السلام و رحمه الله و بركاته:

أخي الكريم المهندس أبراهيم:

المعامل Ax بنعدل به قيمه الازاحه ACC في الايتابس لبعض الشروط التي حددها الكود و بما أن قيمه الازاحه ACC لكل حاله زلازل يمكن أدخالها بالقيمه المطلقه او بالقيمه النسبيه و عندما تكون النسبه AX عند حاله تحميل معينه و لتكن EQXP أكبر من 1 يستوجب علينا تصحيح
الازاحه لكل الادوار تحت هذه الحاله فقط (حسب ما تفضلت أنت بالشرح) و هذا يكفي أما اذا صححت كل حالات التحميل الاخري بالقيمه
AX *L*0.05 (و حيث كان المعامل AX مثلا =1 فأنت في الحقيقه أدخلت الازاحه بالقيمه المطلقة و ليست بالنسبه و هم سواء في الناتج) لذا لتوفير المجهود يكفي تعديل الحاله التي فيها قيمه AX أكبر من واحد و اذا كان باقي حالات التحميل لا تحتاج تعديل أتركها بالقيمه النسبيه 0.05 كما هي
ارجو أن تكون الصوره وضحت 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## الأمير عبد القادر (12 نوفمبر 2012)

فكرة رائعة الله يجعل فائدتها في ميزان حسنات كل من يبدل جهد في إنجازها


----------



## ayelamayem77 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> واخيرا ننتظر منك الملف الخاصة بال R كما وعدتنا ونطمع ايضا فى ملف للانظمة الانشائية المختلفه والفرق بينها فى التطبيق على الايتاب وكذلك فى التصميم اذا امكن لك ذلك .
> تقبل تحياتى .



عليكم السلام و رحمه الله و بركاته

أخي المهندس ابراهيم:

قبل ما اقوم بعمل الملف الخاص للانظمه الانشائيه حسب الكود الامريكي عايزك تساعدني في الاتي

لو فاكر موضوع dual frame system حسب الكود asce-7-05

فيه شرط هو قدره الاعمده علي تحمل 25% من قوي القص الكليه و أتفقنا اننا سنقوم بعمل موديل ثاني يشمل كل المنشأ(طبعا أنا كنت خطأ لما أشرت في السابق لحذف حوائط القص و البركه فيك) و سنقوم يتعريضه للنسبه المذكوره من قوي القص الكليه
 
السؤااااااال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
كيف سنجعل حوائط القص في هذا الموديل تتحمل نصيبها من القوي الرأسيه فقط و لا تتحمل أي جزء من قيمه 25% من قوي القص الكليه للمنشأ؟؟؟
يعني الحوائط تحمل vertical loads only
و الشير عليها من الزلازل = 0

سؤال أرجو الاجابه عليه منك و من أهل الخبره في برنامج الايتابس

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## ayelamayem77 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> -بالنسبه لحسابات الدرفت لاحظت وجود شرط فى الكود UBC بضرورة اخذ تأثير البى دلتا فى حسابات الدرفت كما بالصورة التاليه
> 1.rar
> - ارجو ان توضح لى رأيك بخصوص الملف الخاص بحسابات الاتزان للمبنى واشتراطات اخذ تأثير البى دلتا فى التحليل .
> واخيرا ننتظر منك الملف الخاصة بال R كما وعدتنا ونطمع ايضا فى ملف للانظمة الانشائية المختلفه والفرق بينها فى التطبيق على الايتاب وكذلك فى التصميم اذا امكن لك ذلك .
> تقبل تحياتى .



أخي المهندس أبراهيم :

أرجو مراجعه المشاركه رقم 564 في صفحه رقم 57

2006ibc seismic design manual نزل الكتاب الجزء الاول و راجع المثال رقم 16 و هو يوضح لك p-delta و تأثيرها علي الdrift المثال هااااااام جدا

و راجع أيضا المشاركه رقم 731 في صفحه رقم 74 و هي توضح شرط أخد تأثير p-delta حسب الكود الامريكي ASCE-7-05

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## hema81 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> عليكم السلام و رحمه الله و بركاته
> 
> أخي المهندس ابراهيم:
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاخ المهندس ايمن دعنا نتفق اولا انه فى حاله تحقيق النظام الثنائى فى برنامج الايتاب طبقا للنسب المنصوص عليها فى الكود وهى 25%على الاقل تبقى قيمة ال R كما هى بدون تعديل ولا حاجه لعمل اكثر من موديل ويتم التصميم بناء على ذلك .
ثانيا فى حاله استحاله تحقق النظام الثنائى طبقا للنسب السابقه اتفقنا على اتباع المدرسه السوريه فى هذه الحاله فى حساب قيمه ال R بالنسبه والتناسب طبقا لنسب المشاركة الفعليه الموجودة بالموديل ويتم التصميم على هذه النسب الفعليه الموجوده ونكون امام نظام بلا اسم ( Without name ) اى غير موجود بالجدول .
انت الان تريد تحقيق النظام الثنائى والتصميم طبقا لاشتراطات الكود الامريكى بالنسب الموجوده بالكود بتصميم الاطارات على نسبه 25% من اجمالى قوة القص القاعدى ونفكر سويا اعتقد فى هذه الحاله يتم عمل الاتى :
- من الموديل الاصلى للمشروع يتم تصميم الاعمده وحوائط القص على الاحمال الرأسيه كلا على قدر ما يتحمله من هذه الاحمال .
- فى الموديل الثانى للمشروع يتم التأثير على الموديل ب 25% من قيمة اجمالى قوة القص القاعدى المحسوبة من الموديل الاول بالطريقه التى قمت انت بشرحها من قبل ولاخراج الحوائط من المشاركة فى تحمل هذه النسبه يتم تعريفها على انها PLATE بدون عمل اى موديفير للحوائط ومن هذا الموديل يتم حساب العزوم على الاعمده من ال25% من الاحمال الجانبيه طبقا للكود ويمكن مراجعه مشاركة مهندس اسامه نوارة رقم 285 فى الصفحه 29 من المشروع .
وبذلك فقد تم التوصل الى الاحمال الرأسية على الاطارات (من الموديل الاول ) والعزوم من الاحمال الجانبيه(من الموديل الثانى) وكذلك الاحمال الرأسية على الحوائط من الموديل الاول ويتبقى الاحمال الجانبيه على الحوائط .
والسؤال هنا هل سيتم حسابها من الموديل الاول والذى تتخطى فيه نسبه مشاركتها نسبه 75% ( السبب فى عدم تحقق النظام الثنائى ) وهذا بالطبع سيؤدى الى تصميم غير اقتصادى حيث تم تحميل الاطارات بنسبه 25%من الاحمال الجانبيه ام سيتم حسابها من موديل ثالث يتم فيه تحويل الاعمدة الى PLATE لالغاء مشاركتها فى الاحمال الجانبيه والتأثير على الحوائط بنسبه 75% من الاحمال الجانبيه المحسوبه من الموديل الاول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اترك لك الاجابه على هذا السؤال واعتقد ان هذه الامور ستتكشف بعد البدء فى التصميم بأذن الله 
ولكن نحن اما مشكله اكبر الان هههههههه ارجو ان تشاركنا فيها وهى الملفات الجميله التى يقدمها استاذنا الفاضل م اسامه نوارة والتى تمثل السهل الممتنع فى تصميم الوصله JOINT وحوائط القص نريد ان نستخلص منها طريقة تصميم الوصلات وحوائط القص !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
تقبل تحياتى .


----------



## ayelamayem77 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> - فى الموديل الثانى للمشروع يتم التأثير على الموديل ب 25% من قيمة اجمالى قوة القص القاعدى المحسوبة من الموديل الاول بالطريقه التى قمت انت بشرحها من قبل ولاخراج الحوائط من المشاركة فى تحمل هذه النسبه يتم تعريفها على انها PLATE بدون عمل اى موديفير للحوائط ومن هذا الموديل يتم حساب العزوم على الاعمده من ال25% من الاحمال الجانبيه طبقا للكود ويمكن مراجعه مشاركة مهندس اسامه نوارة رقم 285 فى الصفحه 29 من المشروع .



عليكم السلام و رحمه الله و بركاته 
أرجو مراجعه الرابط التالي: و هو لمثال محلول بالوحدات الامريكيه و اتبعت ما تقول من تحويل الحوائط الي plate
checking walls as plate element.EDB

قم بأظهار shear force للحوائط تحت sx و ستكتشف أنها لها قيمه المهندس الفاضل أسامه أراد أخراج الحوائط من حساب مركز الجسأه فقط بالمثال الذي شرحه و ليس جعل الحوائط لا تتحمل الshear force 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## ayelamayem77 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> وبذلك فقد تم التوصل الى الاحمال الرأسية على الاطارات (من الموديل الاول ) والعزوم من الاحمال الجانبيه(من الموديل الثانى) وكذلك الاحمال الرأسية على الحوائط من الموديل الاول ويتبقى الاحمال الجانبيه على الحوائط .
> والسؤال هنا هل سيتم حسابها من الموديل الاول والذى تتخطى فيه نسبه مشاركتها نسبه 75% ( السبب فى عدم تحقق النظام الثنائى ) وهذا بالطبع سيؤدى الى تصميم غير اقتصادى



بل لابد من تصميمها من الموديل الاول راجع الشرط التالي حسب الكود الامريكي asce-7-05
the two subsystems -moment resisting frame and shear walls- are designed to resist the design base shear in portion to their relative rigidities asce-12.2.5.1

​تقبل تحياتي


----------



## ayelamayem77 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> وبذلك فقد تم التوصل الى الاحمال الرأسية على الاطارات (من الموديل الاول ) والعزوم من الاحمال الجانبيه(من الموديل الثانى)
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> تقبل تحياتى .



بالشكل ده اخي أبراهيم جعلنا الايتابس مثل الساب و علينا أن نأخذ النتائج و نصمم علي csi column انا أريد ما ذكرته في موديل واحد من أجل أجراء التصميم .
من أجعل ان نجعل برنامج الايتابس يصمم يجب أخذ تأثير load combinations ليكن في حاله الزلازل و الاحمال الرأسيه
1.2d+1.0E+f1L+F2S
0.9d+1.0E
أي أريد العمود الذي أقوم بتصميمه تحت الشرط الخاص 25% من قوي الزلازل تؤثر علي المنشأ يتحمل جزء منها + حمله الرأسي حسب جسأته 
و لذلك أرجع لنفس السؤال كيف نجعل الحوائط لا تتحمل أي جزء من الاحمال الفقيه تحت بند 25% من الزلازل التي يجب أن تذهب للأعمده و البلاطات
حيث أن الموديل الثاني هو الذي سيعطي قطاعات أكبر للأعمده في الادوار السفليه علي الاقل و عند التوصل لهذه القطاعات أكون حققت شرط الكود فيتم بعد ذلك تعديل هذه الاعمده مره أخري في الموديل الاول و ذلك لأجراء check of drift and p-delta و سيكون ذلك في الموديل الاول الذي سيكون بعد ذلك هو النهائي بعد تغيير قطاعات الاعمده مما سبق
الفكره في الكود الامريكي ليست نسبه مشاركه الاعمده الي الحوائط مثل الكود السوري
بل تصميم الاعمده علي تحمل 25%من قوي الزلزال الكليه علي الاقل و ده يعتبر معامل الامان في الكود الامريكي لاحظ بأن تأثير الحديد يفرق كثيرا عند تصميم الاعمده تحت الاحمال الجانبيه و هذا لم يؤخذ تأثيره عند أجراء عمليه النسبه بين مشاركه الاعمده الي الحوائط
و من أجل ذلك يتم عمل أكثر من موديل علي برنامج الايتابس
أرجو أن تكون الصوره وضحت

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## hema81 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> عليكم السلام و رحمه الله و بركاته
> أرجو مراجعه الرابط التالي: و هو لمثال محلول بالوحدات الامريكيه و اتبعت ما تقول من تحويل الحوائط الي plate
> checking walls as plate element.EDB
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
ارجو مراجعه هذا الموضوع حيث قمت بتطبيقه على المشروع وتم عرض مثلا F2-2 على الحوائط نتيجه EQX وكانت النتيجه صفر كما بالصوره التاليه :http://www12.0zz0.com/2012/11/12/22/767970612.jpg
عفوا لم اتمكن من تحميل الملف الذى قمت برفعه .
ولكن المشكله التى تظهر هى وجود رسائل تحذيريه كثيره اثناء الحل .
تقبل تحياتى.


----------



## ayelamayem77 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> ارجو مراجعه هذا الموضوع حيث قمت بتطبيقه على المشروع وتم عرض مثلا F2-2 على الحوائط نتيجه EQX وكانت النتيجه صفر كما بالصوره التاليه :http://www12.0zz0.com/2012/11/12/22/767970612.jpg
> عفوا لم اتمكن من تحميل الملف الذى قمت برفعه .
> ولكن المشكله التى تظهر هى وجود رسائل تحذيريه كثيره اثناء الحل .
> تقبل تحياتى.



أعرض قيم v33 و أعرض أيضا m22 او قم بعمل مثال بسيط و جرب بنفسك و أذا أستطعت أن تحمل الملف الذي أرفقته ستكتشف ما أقول
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## ayelamayem77 (13 نوفمبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> الفكره في الكود الامريكي ليست نسبه مشاركه الاعمده الي الحوائط مثل الكود السوري
> بل تصميم الاعمده علي تحمل 25%من قوي الزلزال الكليه علي الاقل و ده يعتبر معامل الامان في الكود الامريكي* لاحظ بأن تأثير الحديد يفرق كثيرا عند تصميم الاعمده تحت الاحمال الجانبيه و هذا لم يؤخذ تأثيره عند أجراء عمليه النسبه* بين مشاركه الاعمده الي الحوائط
> و من أجل ذلك يتم عمل أكثر من موديل علي برنامج الايتابس



لتوضيح ما سبق

من التحليل الانشائي للموديل الاساسي (موديل 1) حسبت القوي الكليه للزلازل ثم أخذت منها نسبه 25%
قمت بعمل الموديل الثاني و تم تعريضه انسبه 25% السابقه( لا أريد الحوائط أن تحمل أي شيء من هذه القوي كيف؟؟؟ أرجو الاجابه من أهل الخبره)
أصمم الاعمده علي الاكبر من الموديل الاول أو الثاني وهنا عند رفع نسبه التسليح في الاعمده في الموديل الثاني في مرحله التصميم لن تتغير قطاعتها بنسب كبيره
هنا فقط أكون حققت شرط الكود الامريكي في الdual frame system و لا يوجد شرط حسب علمي في asce-7 أنه بعد ذلك لابد من أستعرض قيمه الshear force في الاعمده و الحوائط مره أخري و التحقق من نسب المشاركه (يعني الفكره تصميم للاعمده علي 25% من قوي القص علي الاقل كما سبق و ليس التأكد من التحليل الانشائي بأن نسبه مشاركه الاعمده الي الحوائط 25%)
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## ayelamayem77 (13 نوفمبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> بل لابد من تصميمها من الموديل الاول راجع الشرط التالي حسب الكود الامريكي asce-7-05
> the two subsystems -moment resisting frame and shear walls- are designed to resist the design base shear in portion to their relative rigidities asce-12.2.5.1
> 
> ​تقبل تحياتي



أرجو توضيح نقطه هامه لا يوجد شرط أن الحوائط في dual frame system لابد أن تصمم علي تحمل نسبه 75% من قوي القص للزلازل علي الاقل و ذلك حسب الكود الامريكي asce-7-05


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (13 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
سؤال ذو صلة بدراسة الزلازل و لو انه متأخر شوية في عمل حالات تراكيب الأحمال اليس من المسموح لنا وفقا للكود انا نخفض الأحمال الحية حسب موقع كل دور و بالتالي هذا يخفف من الأحمال النهائية للمنشأ و كيف نعبر عن ذلك في التراكيب ؟؟؟؟


----------



## ayelamayem77 (13 نوفمبر 2012)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> سؤال ذو صلة بدراسة الزلازل و لو انه متأخر شوية في عمل حالات تراكيب الأحمال اليس من المسموح لنا وفقا للكود انا نخفض الأحمال الحية حسب موقع كل دور و بالتالي هذا يخفف من الأحمال النهائية للمنشأ و كيف نعبر عن ذلك في التراكيب ؟؟؟؟




عليكم السلام و رحمه الله:

حسب الكود الامريكي ACI318-08

أرجو مراجعه الرابط:

LOAD COMBINATIONS ACI318-08.pdf


----------



## أسامه نواره (14 نوفمبر 2012)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> سؤال ذو صلة بدراسة الزلازل و لو انه متأخر شوية في عمل حالات تراكيب الأحمال اليس من المسموح لنا وفقا للكود انا نخفض الأحمال الحية حسب موقع كل دور و بالتالي هذا يخفف من الأحمال النهائية للمنشأ و كيف نعبر عن ذلك في التراكيب ؟؟؟؟


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
فى برنامج الايتابس يمكن التعبير عن ذلك وتعريف ذلك فى مرحلة التصميم باستخدام برنامج الايتابس حيث نستخدم ذلك فى التصميم ويكون كالاتى :-
1- من قائمة options>preferences>live load reduction حيث تظهر الشاشه التاليه 




 
والتى توضح الطرق المختلفه لمعالجة التخفيض فى قيم الاحمال الحيه على حسب الكود الذى نعمل عليه ولكن لابد وأن نعرف أن التخفيض فى الاحمال الحيه بستخدم فقط فى العناصر الخطيه اى العناصر التى تم تعريفها فى البرنامج على أساس Frame مثل الكمرات والاعمده وكما أنه يمكن تطبيق ذلك على حوائط القص 
وفى الصوره السابقه تم اختيار الطريقه اليدويه لادخال قيم التخفيض للادوار المختلفه حيث تم البدء من الدور السادس فى عمل تخفيض بمقدار 10% على حسب اذا اردنا تطبيق الكود المصرى على هذه الجزئيه من مراحل التصميم والتى بالطبع لن يكون الكود المصرى موجود بها لعدم وجوده فى برنامج الايتابس 
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (14 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> فى برنامج الايتابس يمكن التعبير عن ذلك وتعريف ذلك فى مرحلة التصميم باستخدام برنامج الايتابس حيث نستخدم ذلك فى التصميم ويكون كالاتى :-
> 1- من قائمة options>preferences>live load reduction حيث تظهر الشاشه التاليه
> 
> ...


اولا كل عام و حضرتك بخير و في تمام الصحة والعافية و السادة الزملاء بمناسبة العام الهجري الجديد نسئل الله ان يبدل احوالنا و احوال بلادنا جميعا لما يحب و يرضي
ثانيا كلمات الشكر و التي لن توفي حضرتك حقك من البذل و العطاء للجميع نسئل الله ان يثيبك خير الجزاء
استاذي الفاضل ما جعلته باللون الأحمر في رد حضرتك لم افهمه يعني عند عمل الموديل و تعريف الأحمال اتجاهل ذلك التخفيض و الجأ اليه عند التصميم فقط بالبرنامج؟؟ فلنفترض انني سأخذ من البرنامج فقط قيم الأجهادات و اصمم بنفسي فكيف ذلك؟
معذرة لأن معي مشروع 10 ادوار و اعرف انه من المفترض حله بسيط علأيتاب لكن لأسباب اجهلها كلما ادخلت المبني من الأتوكاد يحدث خطأ في النموذج و لضيق الوقت و المشروع مطلوب تسليمه فاضررت للجوأ للحل اليدوي و تحميل الأحمال الأفقية للحوائط فقط و التربة جهدها ضعيف و المبني تجاري و حمله الحي عالي فاحاول الحساب بما يسمح به الكود من تخفيض لكن للأسف لم اجد شرح وافي لتلك النقطة حتي في اي كتب تصميم فحسبما يتسع وقت حضرتك للرد تفيدنا جميعا في هذه النقطة لأن الكود يعتبر غامض في الفاظ كثيرة


اشكر الزميل الفاضل ايمن علي الملف السابق و انا اعتمد في عملي عالكود المصري وفقا لمتطلبات مراجعة المجمعة جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ayelamayem77 (14 نوفمبر 2012)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> اولا كل عام و حضرتك بخير و في تمام الصحة والعافية و السادة الزملاء بمناسبة العام الهجري الجديد نسئل الله ان يبدل احوالنا و احوال بلادنا جميعا لما يحب و يرضي
> ثانيا كلمات الشكر و التي لن توفي حضرتك حقك من البذل و العطاء للجميع نسئل الله ان يثيبك خير الجزاء
> استاذي الفاضل ما جعلته باللون الأحمر في رد حضرتك لم افهمه يعني عند عمل الموديل و تعريف الأحمال اتجاهل ذلك التخفيض و الجأ اليه عند التصميم فقط بالبرنامج؟؟ فلنفترض انني سأخذ من البرنامج فقط قيم الأجهادات و اصمم بنفسي فكيف ذلك؟
> معذرة لأن معي مشروع 10 ادوار و اعرف انه من المفترض حله بسيط علأيتاب لكن لأسباب اجهلها كلما ادخلت المبني من الأتوكاد يحدث خطأ في النموذج و لضيق الوقت و المشروع مطلوب تسليمه فاضررت للجوأ للحل اليدوي و تحميل الأحمال الأفقية للحوائط فقط و التربة جهدها ضعيف و المبني تجاري و حمله الحي عالي فاحاول الحساب بما يسمح به الكود من تخفيض لكن للأسف لم اجد شرح وافي لتلك النقطة حتي في اي كتب تصميم فحسبما يتسع وقت حضرتك للرد تفيدنا جميعا في هذه النقطة لأن الكود يعتبر غامض في الفاظ كثيرة
> ...



الأخت الفاضله

أرجو مراجعه الرابط: و هو من الكود المصري للاحمال سنه 2008

تخفيض الحمل الحي.pdf

لابد من ملاحظه الشروط جيدا في الملف لتخفيض الحمل الحي


----------



## zeeko (14 نوفمبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> لتوضيح ما سبق
> 
> من التحليل الانشائي للموديل الاساسي (موديل 1) حسبت القوي الكليه للزلازل ثم أخذت منها نسبه 25%
> قمت بعمل الموديل الثاني و تم تعريضه انسبه 25% السابقه( لا أريد الحوائط أن تحمل أي شيء من هذه القوي كيف؟؟؟ أرجو الاجابه من أهل الخبره)
> ...



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
بخصوص سؤالك " لا أريد الحوائط أن تحمل أي شيء من هذه القوي كيف؟؟؟ "
أقترح عمل احد الطريقتين التاليتين:
1- تعمل moment release في اعلى و اسفل كل جدر عن] كل دور . أنا لا اعرف لبرامج csi و لكن اذا توفرت هذه الخاصية عندها تضمن بأن الجدر سوف يحمل القوى المحوريه فقط.
2- تستبدل جدار القص بعامود له نفس أبعاد الجدار و تعمله end moment release على اطراف العامود ( الجدار ) عند كل دور.

و بعد ذلك يصمم الفريم ككل ( أعمده و كمرات و يمكن كما البلاطات ( مش متأكد)) لتحمل أسوء حالات التحميل.
===========

أنا اذكر يا بش مهندس انه تم سابقا ارفاق مثال من كتاب 2006 Structural Seismic Design Manual 1 . رقم المثال 33. و كان الكاتب يفضل أستخدام طريقة تزويد القوى بضربها بفاكتور (للفريم) و قال السبب هو 
"because this procedure includes
the interaction effects between the frame and the shear wall"

يعني أعتقد ان اسلوب استخدام الفاكتور أدق . و لكن في كل الاحوال لا يوجد مانع لأستخدام طريقة 25% و هي الطريقة التي تفضلت انت بذكرها.

===============
و أحب ان انوه و قد لا يخفى عليكم بأن هناك مرجع جيد جدا في هذا المجال و هو من اصدارات حبيبك GHOSH حيث تم تحليل العديد من المباني و حلها ( من الى ) . و الان الصراحه انتبهت لو أخدنا واحد من المباني الموجوده في هذا الكتاب كان راح يمثل مرجع ممتاز لنا و لكن ان شاء الله راح تكون لنا لقاءات و نقاشات اخرى في هذا المجال.

اسم الكتاب 
seismic and wind design of concrete buildings

Seismic & Wind Design Of Concrete Buildings.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download


----------



## ayelamayem77 (14 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> فى برنامج الايتابس يمكن التعبير عن ذلك وتعريف ذلك فى مرحلة التصميم باستخدام برنامج الايتابس حيث نستخدم ذلك فى التصميم ويكون كالاتى :-
> 1- من قائمة options>preferences>live load reduction حيث تظهر الشاشه التاليه
> 
> ...



المهندس الفاضل أسامه:

أسمح لي بعد أذن حضرتك أن أضيف الشرط التالي و ذلك لتفعيل الخاصيه السابقه من تخفيض الحمل الحي في الايتابس
Note that for live load to be reduced, it must be defined as a reducible type live load

و كذلك البند التالي:

Important Note: In ETABS the live load is currently only reduced for design forces that are used in the ETABS design postprocessors. Live loads are not reduced in the basic analysis output even if the live load is specified as a reducible-type live load when the static load case is defined and live load reduction is enabled in the preferences. Thus when live load reduction is enabled, it is possible that you will see different live load forces for the exact same item in the basic analysis output and the design output because the live load is only reduced in the design output. Again, in the analysis output, it is unreduced


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (14 نوفمبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> الأخت الفاضله
> 
> أرجو مراجعه الرابط: و هو من الكود المصري للاحمال سنه 2008
> 
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا 
مهو دا النص من الكود اني اشرت بعدم وضوحه ولا يظهر كيف نطبقه لذا قبل ان اخفض الأحمال بدون تحقق طرحت سؤالي فما هي تلك الشروط و كيف نطبقها




ayelamayem77 قال:


> المهندس الفاضل أسامه:
> 
> أسمح لي بعد أذن حضرتك أن أضيف الشرط التالي و ذلك لتفعيل الخاصيه السابقه من تخفيض الحمل الحي في الايتابس
> Note that for live load to be reduced, it must be defined as a reducible type live load
> ...




تعقيب فقط المقدرة علي الترجمة تتفاوت من شخص لأخر فاقترح لو يتفضل من يضع فقرة ان يضع ترجمتها لتعم الفائدة و ننمي البحث خلال المراجع الأجنبية بالمتابعة معكم و لكم جزيل الشكر علي التواصل و التدقيق المستمر جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ayelamayem77 (14 نوفمبر 2012)

zeeko قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> ===========
> 
> أنا اذكر يا بش مهندس انه تم سابقا ارفاق مثال من كتاب 2006 Structural Seismic Design Manual 1 . رقم المثال 33. و كان الكاتب يفضل أستخدام طريقة تزويد القوى بضربها بفاكتور (للفريم) و قال السبب هو
> ...



عليكم السلام و رحمه الله و بركاته

أشكرك أخي الكريم بمساعدتك لي لمحاوله فهم الكود الامريكي فبارك الله فيك

بالرجوع الي المرجع السابق أسمح لي بالقول أن المؤلف ذكر الطريقتين الطريقه الاولي هي التي ذكرتها أنا و لكنه أعتمد علي الطريقه الثانيه في المثال المحلول التي تفضلت انت بشرحها و يمكنك الرجوع للذي ذكره المؤلف من انه لابد من أستخدام الطريقه الاولي في حاله المبني العالي:Commentary
Use of a dual system has the advantage of providing the structure with an independent vertical
load-carrying system capable of resisting 25 percent of the design base shear, while at the same
time the primary system, either shear wall or braced frame, carries its proportional share of the
design base shear. For this confi guration, the code permits use of a larger R value for the primary
system than would be permitted without the 25-percent frame system.

Design Criterion 1a involving the design of the moment frame independent from the shear wall
or bracing system for 25 percent of the design base shear should be considered for high-rise buildings.
The slender configuration of the shear walls or bracing systems can actually load the
moment frame at the upper levels of the combined model, and excessively large moment frame
design actions would result from the use of Design Criterion 1b, where these large actions would
be multiplied by
0.25V/
VF​تقبل تحياتي


----------



## ayelamayem77 (14 نوفمبر 2012)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> مهو دا النص من الكود اني اشرت بعدم وضوحه ولا يظهر كيف نطبقه لذا قبل ان اخفض الأحمال بدون تحقق طرحت سؤالي فما هي تلك الشروط و كيف نطبقها
> 
> تعقيب فقط المقدرة علي الترجمة تتفاوت من شخص لأخر فاقترح لو يتفضل من يضع فقرة ان يضع ترجمتها لتعم الفائدة و ننمي البحث خلال المراجع الأجنبية بالمتابعة معكم و لكم جزيل الشكر علي التواصل و التدقيق المستمر جزاكم الله خيرا



أولا لشروط الكود المصري لتخفيض الحمل الحي حسب علمي و أرجو المراجعه و التدقيق
1-الحمل الحي الذي تستخدميه علي كل سقف يكون متساوي مثلا لو أستخدمتي 250kg/m2 لابد اذا من تثبيته علي كل الدوار 
2-موضوع تخفيض الاحمال الحيه يستخدم في حاله تصميم الاعمده و الحوائط و الاساسات فقط لا يستخدم عند تصميم الكمرات و البلاطات
3-أقل من خمس أدوار لا يستخدم تخفيض الحمل الحي و كذلك في الفنادق لا يستخدم التخفيض السابق

ثانيا الذي ذكرته هو موجود في help of etabs

الملخص لو عايز أخفض الحمل الحي و أفعل الخاصيه في البرنامج 

لازم تعريف الحمل الحي reducible live load و ليس live load
كما يلي:

من القائمه نعرف الحمل الحي
define -static load cases-load type-reducible live load​
و اريد أيضا أن أقول أن النتائج من تخفيض الحمل الحي لا تظهر عند اظهار التحليل الانشائي و لكن تظهر في مرحله التصميم فقط

أرجو أن اكون اوضحت الصوره

تقبلي تحياتي


----------



## ayelamayem77 (14 نوفمبر 2012)

zeeko قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> ===============
> و أحب ان انوه و قد لا يخفى عليكم بأن هناك مرجع جيد جدا في هذا المجال و هو من اصدارات حبيبك GHOSH حيث تم تحليل العديد من المباني و حلها ( من الى ) . و الان الصراحه انتبهت لو أخدنا واحد من المباني الموجوده في هذا الكتاب كان راح يمثل مرجع ممتاز لنا و لكن ان شاء الله راح تكون لنا لقاءات و نقاشات اخرى في هذا المجال.
> ...



نعم أخي الكريم أنت علي حق في المرجع السابق و انا بحب المؤلف GHOSH علي فكره الراجل ده كان بيعمل دورات في إماره دبي 

أرجو مراجعه المثال الخاص dual frame system و ستجدني أعتمدت علي ما قاله المؤلف حسب فهمي 
بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (14 نوفمبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> و اريد أيضا أن أقول أن النتائج من _*تخفيض الحمل الحي لا تظهر عند اظهار التحليل الانشائي و لكن تظهر في مرحله التصميم فقط
> *_
> أرجو أن اكون اوضحت الصوره
> 
> تقبلي تحياتي



وضحت الصورة جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أسامه نواره (14 نوفمبر 2012)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> اولا كل عام و حضرتك بخير و في تمام الصحة والعافية و السادة الزملاء بمناسبة العام الهجري الجديد نسئل الله ان يبدل احوالنا و احوال بلادنا جميعا لما يحب و يرضي
> ثانيا كلمات الشكر و التي لن توفي حضرتك حقك من البذل و العطاء للجميع نسئل الله ان يثيبك خير الجزاء
> استاذي الفاضل ما جعلته باللون الأحمر في رد حضرتك لم افهمه يعني عند عمل الموديل و تعريف الأحمال اتجاهل ذلك التخفيض و الجأ اليه عند التصميم فقط بالبرنامج؟؟ فلنفترض انني سأخذ من البرنامج فقط قيم الأجهادات و اصمم بنفسي فكيف ذلك؟
> معذرة لأن معي مشروع 10 ادوار و اعرف انه من المفترض حله بسيط علأيتاب لكن لأسباب اجهلها كلما ادخلت المبني من الأتوكاد يحدث خطأ في النموذج و لضيق الوقت و المشروع مطلوب تسليمه فاضررت للجوأ للحل اليدوي و تحميل الأحمال الأفقية للحوائط فقط و التربة جهدها ضعيف و المبني تجاري و حمله الحي عالي فاحاول الحساب بما يسمح به الكود من تخفيض لكن للأسف لم اجد شرح وافي لتلك النقطة حتي في اي كتب تصميم فحسبما يتسع وقت حضرتك للرد تفيدنا جميعا في هذه النقطة لأن الكود يعتبر غامض في الفاظ كثيرة
> اشكر الزميل الفاضل ايمن علي الملف السابق و انا اعتمد في عملي عالكود المصري وفقا لمتطلبات مراجعة المجمعة جزاك الله خيرا


كل عام وأنت بخير وكل المهندسين العرب بمناسبة العام الهجرى الجديد
اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه وكل الشكر للاخوه الزملاء فلولا مجهود المهندس ابراهيم والمهندس أيمن والمهندس zekoo لتوقف هذا الرابط من زمان
فى برنامج الايتابس يتم تفعيل التخفيض فى الاحمال الحيه فى مرحلة التصميم فقط اى لايتم الاستفاده من ذلك فى مرحلة التحليل 
وبالنسبه لمبنى 10 ادوار الافضل تنزيل الملف اذا امكن ذلك وان لم يكن ممكن يتم مراسلتى على الخاص 
لايهم كثيرا التخفيض فى الاحمال الحيه فى مبنى مكون من 10 ادوار لان الاحمال الميته يكون تأثيرها أكبر بكثير 
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (14 نوفمبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> المهندس الفاضل أسامه:
> 
> أسمح لي بعد أذن حضرتك أن أضيف الشرط التالي و ذلك لتفعيل الخاصيه السابقه من تخفيض الحمل الحي في الايتابس
> Note that for live load to be reduced, it must be defined as a reducible type live load
> ...


بالقطع لابد من تعريف الاحمال الحيه اولا على أساس أنها reducible وذلك عند تعريف الاحمال الحيه فى قائمة ال define > static live load> type
اشكرك على التذكير على هذه الملاحظه
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## ayelamayem77 (14 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> كل عام وأنت بخير وكل المهندسين العرب بمناسبة العام الهجرى الجديد
> اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه وكل الشكر للاخوه الزملاء فلولا مجهود المهندس ابراهيم والمهندس أيمن والمهندس zekoo لتوقف هذا الرابط من زمان
> تقبلى تحياتى



أستاذنا الفاضل أسامه نواره 
كل عام و حضرتك و كل الاخوه في العالم العربي و الاسلامي بخير بمناسبه العام الهجري الجديد و أشكرك علي كلامك الطيب و أسمح لي أن أقول أن الفضل لك فأنت من تساعدنا علي البحث و تقوم بتصحيح معلوماتنا أذا أخطأنا و تفتح لنا مجالات كثيره للأستفاده في هذا الرابط أو في رابط التحليل الديناميكي 
فأعانك الله علي تكمله ما تقوم به من نشر العلم 
و السلام عليكم و رحمه الله


----------



## hema81 (15 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
كل عام وانتم بخير واستاذنا الفاضل م اسامة نوارة بخير وجميع الاخوة المهندسين الافاضل بخير والذى سعدت جدا بالتعرف عليهم والاشتراك معهم فى هذا العمل والذى استفدت منه كثيرا 
جزاكم الله خيرا وكل عام وانتم بخير جميعا .
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (15 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
بالنسبة لموضوع تصميم حوائط القص فعلي حسب الحائط لو عليه عزوم فقط فنصممه مثل تصميم الكمرات اما لو عليه عزوم مع قوي محورية فنصممه من خلال inter action diagram 
لكنني عندما بحثت في كود التفاصيل الأنشائية وجدت اقل عرض للحائط يبدأ من 12 سم دون ان يذكر حد النحافة ؟؟؟ و ايضا كانت نسبة التسليح الدنيا الراسية موزعة علي جانبي القطاع و لم تكن تلك النقطة واضحة فهل نسبة التسليح الأدني تشمل as , as/ , الحديد الموضوع بينهما؟؟


و هذا يدفعني للسؤال ان التصميم بتلك الطريقة للحوائط المستطيلة فكيف نصمم قطاعات الكور علي شكل حرف ال U & L او اي شكل اخر يدويا؟

و السؤال الثاني ان التصميم بيكون علي اساس ان كيف اضع في اعتباري ان القطاع متشرخ مع ان المعادلات التي نعتمد عليها في الinter action diagram لم تنوه عن تلك الأعتبارات ؟؟؟؟؟

بالنسبة لتصميم الجوينت بصراحة لم اجد له في الكود المصري اثر و نحاول البحث


----------



## zeeko (16 نوفمبر 2012)

تسليح حوائط القص يتم بناءا على *اشتراطات خاصة للجدران موجوده في بند 9.11 في aci318-08 لضمان تمكن الجدار من حمل قوى القص*. المعادلات المذكوره في بند 9.11 هي تعطي تسليح طولي و عرضي للجدار و هذا تسليح القص الخاص للجدار. اي ان تسليح الجدار للقص لا يكون تسليح عرضي فقط .

و بعد الحصول على كميات الحديد بناءا على 9.11 يمكن التأكد من تحمل الجدار للعزم و القوى الرأسية عن طريق ال inter action diagram.

ما تم ذكره في الاعلى هو طبعا للجدران العاديه و المتوسطه. اما الجدران الخاصة فيجب مراعات الشروط المذكوره في فصل 21 من aci

أتمنى التصحيح ان أخطأت


----------



## zeeko (16 نوفمبر 2012)

بخصوص تصميم ال joint
هذا ما وجدته بخصوص الشروط الاساسية لتصميم الjoint . اي انه يجب توفر هذه الشروط حتى في المناطق ضعيفة الزلزاليه.













قد يكون هنالك المزيد من الشروط لهذه ال joints

اما بخصوص ال joint في ال Intermediate فيضاف الشرط التالي
21.3.5.5 — Joint transverse reinforcement shall
conform to 11.10.

اما بخصوص ال jointd في ال Special
فهناك فصل كامل في aci فصل 21.7 يجب ان يتحقق


----------



## أبوعون (16 نوفمبر 2012)

*drop Panel في بلاطات flat slab*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :

*لو سمحتم ممكن سؤال ..... **كيف يتم في الايتابس نمذجة drop Panel ( زيادة سماكة البلاطة عند العمود ) في البلاطات من نوع flat slab ؟؟؟
**جزاكم الله ألف خير*​


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (17 نوفمبر 2012)

zeeko قال:


> بخصوص تصميم ال joint
> هذا ما وجدته بخصوص الشروط الاساسية لتصميم الjoint . اي انه يجب توفر هذه الشروط حتى في المناطق ضعيفة الزلزاليه.
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا علي المعلومات 
لكن اذكر الزملاء الأفاضل جميعا و هذا تفضل منكم و ليس امرا بالترجمة ليعم النفع و نظرا لضيق الوقت و لأنشغالنا بالعمل ومهام اخري فالتدقيق في الترجمة لمن لم يعتاد الدراسة في المراجع الأجنبية قد تقف عائق امامه عند التواصل في موضوع هام مثل موضوع دراستنا هذه و التي اتمني ان ننهيها بفهم و دقة


----------



## ayelamayem77 (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*Effect of changing shear modifiers of columns on center of rigidity*

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته

هذا الكلام مختصر للمهندس حسين رضا في أحد مداخلاته عندما تكلم عن حساب مركز الجساءه و هو كالتالي


To calculate the center of rigidity, we have to assemble the stiffness of all members in a certain formula.
Actually each member has two types of stiffness: rotational stiffness and shear stiffness.(أنتهي كلام المهندس حسين رضا)
​ 
أي لكل عنصر جساءه قص و جساءه دوران

عند تغيير الshear modifier for columns لقيمه صغيره 0.001 حسب فهمي تم تغيير
الshear stiffness للعمود لقيمه صغيره جدا و بناء عليه تم أخراجه من حساب مركز الجساءه
أرجو مراجعه الرابط التالي و هو لمثال بسيط و لم يتم تغيير الshear modifier for columns

No modifiers.EDB

أرجو مراجعه الرابط التالي و هو لنفس المثال بسيط و تم تغيير الshear modifier for columns

modifiers.EDB

المقارنه بين مركز الجساءه حسب الحالتين

Book1.xlsx

http://www.mediafire.com/?x13iitowwicl995


أرجو المراجعه و إبداء الرأي​


----------



## usama_usama2003 (17 نوفمبر 2012)

مشاركه سابقه لاستاذنا م محمود الصقار
عندما يكون ال shear عالى في القطاع ويكونunsafe
1- تزويد القطاع بدرجة كبيرة جدا جدا و خصوصا أن ال shear عندك مهول 5300 مم 53 سم
2-تقليل القطاع لدرجة كبيرة جدا حتى نجنبه يشيل shear أساسا , و ينتقل لغيره إذا كان باقى ال shear walls تسطيع تحمل كل ال shear 

و هذا ما أنصحك به قلل ال shear modifier للحائط f12 إلى 0.15 فى هذا الجزء فقط و ستجد كل شىء تمام إن شاء الله ​

وواضح من شيت الاكسل تغير مركز الجساءه ولكن من كلام م محمود انه فقط سيستثني القطاع فقط من الحساب دون تغير لمركز الجساءه لانه بهذا الشكل ممكن يتولد torsion دون ان يكون وهذا ما حدث معي بالفعل 
الموضوع يحتاج الي تعليق استاذنا م اسامه نواره


----------



## أسامه نواره (17 نوفمبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
> هذا الكلام مختصر للمهندس حسين رضا في أحد مداخلاته عندما تكلم عن حساب مركز الجساءه و هو كالتالي
> To calculate the center of rigidity, we have to assemble the stiffness of all members in a certain formula.
> Actually each member has two types of stiffness: rotational stiffness and shear stiffness.(أنتهي كلام المهندس حسين رضا)
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
كل التقدير للاستاذ فى علم الزلازل وبرنامج الايتابس المهندس القدير الخلوق حسين رضا والذى تعلمت منه كثير ولكنى لااعتقد أن المهندس حسين قد اوصى بعمل set modifiers لتلاشى تأثير الاعمده فى تحمل الزلازل 
ولكن دعنا نتفق على الاتى فى المثال الذى ارفقته أنت على الاتى :-
1- نحن نريد اخراج الاعمده من حساب مركز الجساءه ولذلك تم عمل لها set modifiers مثلما تم عمله فى المثال 
2- المفروض أن نقاوم الزلازل فى اتجاه X بحائط القص الافقى فى اتجاه X فقط وعلى ذلك المفروض أن يكون مركز الجساءه هو منتصف هذا الحائط الافقى أى المفروض أن يكون مركز الجساءه والصلاده C.R= 6,4 
3- فى ملفك المرفق والذى تم عمل  set modifiers لم يتحقق ذلك وكما أرفقت أنت فى ملف الاكسل أن مركز الجساءه والصلاده كما يلى أيضا بعد حل الملف على برنامج الايتابس





وبالطبع سوف يكون الرد أن قيم الاحداثى X= 6 وأقول أن ذلك نتيجة التماثل حول محور Y والمشكله فى قيمة الاحداثى Y= 3.961 ويمكن أنه قريب من 4 ولكنه لايساوى 4 فهذه ليست المشكله الاولى 
4- اذا تم تعديل الملف الاول وهو الذى بدون تعديل فى ال set modifiers وتحويل الاعمده الى حوائط رأسيه وجعلها plate وليس shell كالاتى





وبعد حل الملف بتعديله الجديد سوف نحصل على الاتى فى مركز الجساءه 





اى حصلنا على احداثيات المركز الصحيح لمركز الجساءه C.R
5- نقوم بعرض قيم العزوم M3-3 لحائط القص الافقى تحت تأثير الزلزال فى الاتجاه الافقى فى حالت ملفك اى بعد عمل set modifiers للاعمده فكانت قيم العزوم عند أسفل الحائط = 189.08 Kn.m









وكما تلاحظ فى الصوره السابقه أن الاعمده تتحمل قيم عزوم برغم أننا قمنا بعملset modifiers وجعلنها بقيم صغيره جدا 
أما فى حالة تحويل الاعمده الى حوائط رأسيه بخصائص ال plate فكانت النتائج كالاتى










وكما ترى العزوم على الاعمده ال plate = صفر والعزوم على حائط القص الداخلى = 217.8kn.m يعنى أكبر من الحاله الاولى اى تم تحميل كل الزلازل الافقيه على حائط القص المطلوب 
اذن لاخراج الاعمده من تأثير الزلازل كما فى حالة نظام ال building frame system يتم تحويل الاعمده الى plate
مرفق ملف الايتابس الذى تم تحويل فيه الاعمده الى حوائط plate
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## zeeko (17 نوفمبر 2012)

هذه الترجمه على حد فهمي



zeeko قال:


> بخصوص تصميم ال joint
> هذا ما وجدته بخصوص الشروط الاساسية لتصميم الjoint . اي انه يجب توفر هذه الشروط في جميع المنشأت بعض النظر هل هي معرضه لزلزال ام لا
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## مهاجر (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*شكر وتقدير بإسم إدارة ملتقى المهندسين العرب*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكر وتقدير لجميع المشاركين في هذا الموضوع من مشرفين واستشارين ومهندسين. تعاونكم وعملكم بروح الفريق الواحد وثقتكم في خبرتكم لا تخفى على المتابع للموضوع. 

لكم شكر خاص على هذا الجهد ... وعملكم مقدر من إدارة الملتقى.

إخواني نقدر جهدكم ونشد على ايديكم لقطف ثمرة هذا المشروع عند نهايته.

إدارة ملتقى المهندسين العرب


----------



## ayelamayem77 (17 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> كل التقدير للاستاذ فى علم الزلازل وبرنامج الايتابس المهندس القدير الخلوق حسين رضا والذى تعلمت منه كثير ولكنى لااعتقد أن المهندس حسين قد اوصى بعمل set modifiers لتلاشى تأثير الاعمده فى تحمل الزلازل
> ولكن دعنا نتفق على الاتى فى المثال الذى ارفقته أنت على الاتى :-
> 1- نحن نريد اخراج الاعمده من حساب مركز الجساءه ولذلك تم عمل لها set modifiers مثلما تم عمله فى المثال
> ...



كل الشكر و التقدير للمهندس أسامه نواره علي سعه صدره و أهتمامه بالرد علي هذه النقطه

أستاذي الفاضل نعم لم يشير المهندس الفاضل حسين رضا لهذه النقطه من تصغير shear modifier

ما أريده من وراء النقاش حول هذه النقطه هو محاوله تطبيق الbuilding frame system

و أسمح لي أستاذي بالتالي

أذا تم تعديل الshear modifier

من 0.001 الي 1e-6 سنحصل تماما علي ما تفضلت به من جعل مركز الجساءه C.R= 6,4 حيث كان لابد لي أن أتأكد من ردود الافعال للاعمده تحت sx أنها تساوي أو تقترب من الصفر قبل أن أرفق المثال و يمكن التأكد من ردود الافعال للأعمده بواسطه أختيار
جميع نقاط الاعمده عند منسوب BASE بعد التعديل السابق للshear modifier كما تعلم حضرتك كالتالي

diplay-show tables-reactions-support reactions-load case-Sx 

أذا الطريقتين سواء 

و لكن تبقي مشكله و أريد ان أوضحها و أنه عند أستخدام الETABS في التصميم للنظام السابق و التصميم يتم حسب load combinations و
في نظام الbuilding frame system حتي S.D.C=C
كل المطلوب في هذا النظام أن حوائط القص تحمل كل قوي القص بدون مشاركه الفريم و لكن أيضا انا أريد أن تتحمل الاعمده القوي الرأسيه حسب قطاعتها و لا أريد أن تذهب كل القوي الرأسيه للمنشأ  الي الحوائط و أذا حولنا الاعمده من FRAME الي PLATE و كما تعلم حضرتك لا يتحمل الPLATE اي قوي في مستواه
(لا يسمح ألا بالتشكل خارج مستواه) و بناء عليه أذا أردنا أستعراض ردود الافعال القوي الرأسيه للأعمده Fz تحت حاله التحميل التاليه dcon3 و هي أحدي الحالات التي سيجري عليها البرنامج عمليه التصميم لقطاعات الحوائط و ذلك بدون أخد تأثير special load effect للتسهيل سنجدها في حاله plate غير منطقيه =4.9t
بينما في الملف الاصلي NO MODIFIER=132.61t
معنا ذلك أن جميع القوي الرأسيه ستذهب الي الحوائط مما سيجعلنا نصمم الحوائط علي قوي رأسيه كبيره تقريبا أغلب القوي الرأسيه للمنشأ بالاضافه للعزم المتولد من الزلزال sx 


الرابط للملف بعد تعديل الshear modifier

modifiers.EDB

الرابط بعد أجراء عمليه المقارنه و ملخص جميع ما سبق:

case study.xlsx

أرجو المراجعه و أبداء الرأي أستاذي العزيز و عذرا علي الاطاله

تقبل تحياتي 

و السلام عليكم و رحمه الله


----------



## hema81 (17 نوفمبر 2012)

مهاجر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> شكر وتقدير لجميع المشاركين في هذا الموضوع من مشرفين واستشارين ومهندسين. تعاونكم وعملكم بروح الفريق الواحد وثقتكم في خبرتكم لا تخفى على المتابع للموضوع.
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل الشكر والتقدير للسيد المهندس . مهاجر و للاداره الموقره على هذه اللفته الطيبه وعلى هذا التشجيع وانتهز هذه الفرصة لادعو كل زملائى المشاركين فى هذا العمل على مواصلة الجهد حتى يكمل هذا العمل ويخرج فى احسن صوره ويتحقق منه النفع لنا ولكل اخواننا المهندسين باذن الله .
تقبلوا تحياتى.


----------



## أسامه نواره (17 نوفمبر 2012)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> بالنسبة لموضوع تصميم حوائط القص فعلي حسب الحائط لو عليه عزوم فقط فنصممه مثل تصميم الكمرات اما لو عليه عزوم مع قوي محورية فنصممه من خلال inter action diagram
> لكنني عندما بحثت في كود التفاصيل الأنشائية وجدت اقل عرض للحائط يبدأ من 12 سم دون ان يذكر حد النحافة ؟؟؟ و ايضا كانت نسبة التسليح الدنيا الراسية موزعة علي جانبي القطاع و لم تكن تلك النقطة واضحة فهل نسبة التسليح الأدني تشمل as , as/ , الحديد الموضوع بينهما؟؟
> و هذا يدفعني للسؤال ان التصميم بتلك الطريقة للحوائط المستطيلة فكيف نصمم قطاعات الكور علي شكل حرف ال U & L او اي شكل اخر يدويا؟
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بالنسبه لحوائط القص وتصميمها وتسليها فيجب الاعتماد على اشتراطات الكود المصرى بالاضافه الى الاستعانه بالكود الامريكى وخصوصا فى موضوع ال boundary element اى العمود المحاط الطرفيه فى حوائط القص المستطيله لانها غير موجوده بالكود المصرى وكما نطلب من الزملاء مزيد من التركيز على الامثله فى تصميم الوصله بين الكمرات والاعمده وكذلك حوائط القص لاننا لابد وأن نعرف ذلك جيدا حتى يمكن بسهوله معرفة ذل على برنامج الايتابس 
أما بخصوص تصميم الوصله فى الكود المصرى فيمكن الرجوع الى الفصل السادس البند 6-6 كما يلى 




تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (17 نوفمبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> كل الشكر و التقدير للمهندس أسامه نواره علي سعه صدره و أهتمامه بالرد علي هذه النقطه
> أستاذي الفاضل نعم لم يشير المهندس الفاضل حسين رضا لهذه النقطه من تصغير shear modifier
> ما أريده من وراء النقاش حول هذه النقطه هو محاوله تطبيق الbuilding frame system
> و أسمح لي أستاذي بالتالي
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
كل الطرق تؤدى الى روما المهم هو استخدم الطريقه التى ارتاح اليها ومعتاد عليها فى برنامج الايتابس وكما ذكرت قبل ذلك من أهم الاشياء فى برنامج الايتابس أننا يمكن الحصول على المعلومه بأكثر من طريقه  
والطبيعى عند تصميم اى مبنى أننا اولا نقوم بتصميم الاعمده وحوائط القص وكذلك كل الاسقف على الاحمال الرأسيه ثم بعد ذلك ندخل المنشأ على برنامج الايتابس لدراسة الاحمال الافقيه من رياح وزلازل فمابالك اذا كان النظام المستخدم فى مقاومة الرياح والزلازل هو النظام الهيكلى building frame system يعنى الاعمده خارج الخدمه فى مقاومة الاحمال الافقيه فابالتالى لا نحتاج لمعرفة ماتتحمله من أحمال رأسيه عند دراسة الزلازل
وكما ذكرت سابقا أن هذا الكلام غير واقعى لان الاعمده تتحرك مع الاسقف وحوائط القص مع حركة الزلزال مما يعنى أن هذه الاعمده سوف يحدث لها ازاحه افقيه مما يعنى انها سوف تتعرض لعزوم وقوى قص وكل القوى الاخرى مما يعنى انها سوف تشارك فى تحمل احمال الزلازل والرياح 
وهذا النظام الهيكلى كان يستخدم للتسهيل فى الحسابات الانشائيه اليدويه قبل وجود برامج حديثه مثل برنامج الايتابس حيث كان يتم الاعتماد على حوائط القص فقط فى مقاومة الاحمال الافقيه
وأنا شخصيا لااعتقد فى استبعاد الاعمده من مقاومة الاحمال الافقيه برغم وجودها فى الاكواد المختلفه 
وللاسف مازالت الدراسه فى الكليه مبنيه على هذا الفكر والذى لابد وأن يتغير طالما أمامنا برامج تستطيع بسهوله حساب كل مانحتاج اليه المهم أن نعرف كيف تقوم هذه البرامج بعملية الحساب وماهو المطلوب منها 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## ayelamayem77 (17 نوفمبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> معنا ذلك أن جميع القوي الرأسيه ستذهب الي الحوائط مما سيجعلنا نصمم الحوائط علي قوي رأسيه كبيره تقريبا أغلب القوي الرأسيه للمنشأ بالاضافه للعزم المتولد من الزلزال sx



ما أريد أن أقوله مما سبق عند أجراء التصميم بواسطه برنامج الايتابس بدون الاعتماد علي الحل اليدوي المبدئي الذي تم فرض قطاعات مبدئيه للحوائط و الاعمده من خلاله و عند تغيير الframe الي plate 
سيعتمد البرنامج علي القيم التاليه للأحمال التشغيليه في حاله التحميل 1.2d+L+Sx مثلا لحساب الحديد الرأسي للحوائط
N=total gravity loads of building
M=total horizontal loads of building
و ذلك لذهاب كل القوي الرأسيه للحوائط مما سيعطي قطاعات كبيره للحوائط 
(أنا أريد أن أعتمد علي موديل واحد لتصميم الbuilding frame system)

بينما القيم الواجب أجراء التصميم عليها للحوائط تكون في حاله التحميل 1.2d+L+Sx مثلا لحساب الحديد الرأسي للحوائط

N=Portion of gravity loads of building according to wall stiffness
M=total horizontal loads of building


----------



## ayelamayem77 (17 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> كل الطرق تؤدى الى روما المهم هو استخدم الطريقه التى ارتاح اليها ومعتاد عليها فى برنامج الايتابس وكما ذكرت قبل ذلك من أهم الاشياء فى برنامج الايتابس أننا يمكن الحصول على المعلومه بأكثر من طريقه
> والطبيعى عند تصميم اى مبنى أننا اولا نقوم بتصميم الاعمده وحوائط القص وكذلك كل الاسقف على الاحمال الرأسيه ثم بعد ذلك ندخل المنشأ على برنامج الايتابس لدراسة الاحمال الافقيه من رياح وزلازل فمابالك اذا كان النظام المستخدم فى مقاومة الرياح والزلازل هو النظام الهيكلى building frame system يعنى الاعمده خارج الخدمه فى مقاومة الاحمال الافقيه فابالتالى لا نحتاج لمعرفة ماتتحمله من أحمال رأسيه عند دراسة الزلازل
> وكما ذكرت سابقا أن هذا الكلام غير واقعى لان الاعمده تتحرك مع الاسقف وحوائط القص مع حركة الزلزال مما يعنى أن هذه الاعمده سوف يحدث لها ازاحه افقيه مما يعنى انها سوف تتعرض لعزوم وقوى قص وكل القوى الاخرى مما يعنى انها سوف تشارك فى تحمل احمال الزلازل والرياح
> ...



شكرا مهندس أسامه علي توضيحك السابق و عايز أقول لحضرتك فعلا أعتمادنا علي ما تم دراسته في الكليه يجب أن يتغير بعد التقدم الهائل في أستخدام البرامج الهندسيه
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## zeeko (17 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم .
أعتقد كل الطريقتين صحيحه سواءا set modifier او استخدام ال plate لنمذجة العمدان لأخراج جسائتها . كل الطريقتين راح تعطي عزوم متساوية . الاختلاف في انه في set modifier الحمل الرأسي صحيح. بينما في طريقة ال plate فان الحمل الرأسي غير صحيح. في كل الاحوال خطوات التصميم قد تختلف من مهندس لمهندس و برامج المستخدمه ايضا تختلف . اهم شي الان اننا عرفنا المبدأ.

و لكن لو عملت hinge على اطراف العمدان عند كل دور في سبيل اخراج جسائتها . هل هناك مشكله ؟ اريد التأكد من هذه الطريقه حيث اني اراها منطقيه و لكن لعل هناك شيء يخفى علي. اتمنى تنبيهكم لي في حال اتباع هذه الطريقه.


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (18 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بالنسبه لحوائط القص وتصميمها وتسليها فيجب الاعتماد على اشتراطات الكود المصرى بالاضافه الى الاستعانه بالكود الامريكى وخصوصا فى موضوع ال boundary element اى العمود المحاط الطرفيه فى حوائط القص المستطيله لانها غير موجوده بالكود المصرى وكما نطلب من الزملاء مزيد من التركيز على الامثله فى تصميم الوصله بين الكمرات والاعمده وكذلك حوائط القص لاننا لابد وأن نعرف ذلك جيدا حتى يمكن بسهوله معرفة ذل على برنامج الايتابس
> أما بخصوص تصميم الوصله فى الكود المصرى فيمكن الرجوع الى الفصل السادس البند 6-6 كما يلى
> 
> ...



استاذنا الفاضل عاجزة عن التقدير اجدد دوما شكري لحضرتك علي متابعتنا الدائمة و اشكر جميع الزملاء بتدقيقهم المستمر و ردود حضرتك الشافية جزاكم الله جميعا كل خير
للأسف كنت ابحث في كود التفاصيل الأنشائية طريقة بحثي كانت خاطئة عذرا
عندما فتحت كود التصميم الباب الذي ذكرته حضرتك وصلت للصفحة التالية

موقع رفع الصور لا يعمل الان يتم الرفع وقت اخر ان شاء الله


المهم اننا لتصميم الوصلة يجب ان يكون لدينا قوي القص الأفقية عند العمود فكيف نحصل علي القيمة القصوي من الأيتاب عند joint محددة و عند اي دور هل نصمم جميع الjoints ?

علي ما اعتقد ان حالة ال max combo لم نقم بتعريفها بطريقة envelop و هل نأخذ معنا الحالة ultimate مع حالة التراكيب هذه ؟؟
جاري البحث مرة اخري و في انتظار الأجابة لتكملة الحل و لو ان شكل الصورة في الوصلة بين العمود و الكمرات يحتاج لتركيز لأن فيها معاملات كثيرة

و ايضا سيتم البحث في حالة ما كانت البلاطة لاكمرية ترتكزمباشرة علي الأعمدة
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (18 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
بالنسبة لحوائط القص
بعد عمل حالة التراكب max  و ذلك بعمل add new compo ~max compo 
و اختيار ال 24 حالة تحميل من E1 الي E24  و اضافة الحالة ULTIMATE اليهم و اختيار حالة الأضافة envelope

اظهار النتائج علي الحوائط بعد اختيار max compo 
الحائط px1 
وقد اخترت الدور الأول فهل هذا صحيح ام احصل علي ردود الأفعال عند ال 


 BASE و من اي القوائم احصل عليها؟



 Story​ Pier​ Load​ Loc​ P​ V2​ V3​ T​ M2​ M3​
 


 F1​ PX1​ MAX MAX​ Top​ -603.3​ 20.48​ 3.34​ -0.059​ -2.552​ 139.915​ F1​ PX1​ MAX MAX​ Bottom​ -611.75​ 20.48​ 3.34​ -0.059​ 7.093​ 205.654​ F1​ PX1​ MAX MIN​ Top​ -1069.11​ -20.81​ -0.26​ -0.822​ -4.751​ -126.132​ F1​ PX1​ MAX MIN​ Bottom​ -1081.07​ -20.81​ -0.26​ -0.822​ -3.911​ -192.939​
 

e=M/P=1081\192.9=.17 m
e\t=.17\4.5=.039 less than .05
بالتالي نقوم بتصميم الحائط علي انه معرض لضغط محوري فقط

وفقا للمعادلة بالكود 
و التي احتاج لتوضيح قيم K
و بالتالي نحتاج لمعرفة ما اذا كان الحائط مقيد جانبيا او غير مقيد جانيا وفقا لحالة المبني و التي تتحدد وفقا لمعادلة الكود الأتية و التي استفسر عن قيمة ال N  و التي ذكر انها مجموع أحمال التشغيل المؤثرة على جميع العناصر الرأسيةعند منسوب الأساسات فهل احمال التشغيل تشمل الحمل الحي 
و ايضا قيمة ال EI  مجموع جساءة الانحناء(Flexural rigidity) للحوائط الخرسانية الرأسية المشتركة في تد عيم المبنى فى الاتجاه تحت الأعتبار
هل هذا يعني اننا سنخرج الأعمدة من حساب الجساءات للمبني ؟



بالنسبة لتصميم ال JOINT
اخترت نقطة في الدور قبل الأخير و الموضحة بالرسمة الأتيه


ثم اظهرت القص 2-2 علي العمود كالصورة التالية

فهل هذه القيمة للSHEAR 2-2 ID هي القيمة الصحيحة التي يتم عليها تصميم الوصلة Qucolوفقا للمعادلة الموضحة بالكود

و اي الأدوار نختار لتصميم الوصلات ؟ 


ارجو توضيح المعادلة b - 56 - 6

Qju = Ast λfy /γs +0.67 b fcu /γc at +A′st fst - Qucol


----------



## zeeko (18 نوفمبر 2012)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> المهم اننا لتصميم الوصلة يجب ان يكون لدينا قوي القص الأفقية عند العمود فكيف نحصل علي القيمة القصوي من الأيتاب عند joint محددة و عند اي دور هل نصمم جميع الjoints ?




هذا بعض ما وجدته من Seismic & Wind Design Of Concrete Buildings 2000 IBC

الجميل انه في ال Intermediate , Ordinary لسنا بحاجه لمعرفة قيمة القص الموجوده عند ال joints
فبالنظر الى المعادله 11.13




نحن بحاجه لفرض كميت تسليح و بتطبيق المعادله تعرف ال spacing
و هذا مثال محلول من نفس المرجع صفحه 
2-46





و هذا رسم توضيحي





اما بخصوص ال joint في ال special فيبدو انها بحاجه لجلسه طويله لمعرفت طريقة تصميمها و لا يسعفني الوقت في الوقت الحالي لدراستها و لكن في نفس المرجع في امثله محلوله . مع العلم بأن في هذه الحاله يجب حساب قيمة ال القص الموجوده في ال joint و هذه صورة التقطها من نفس المرجع





تقبلو تحياتي


----------



## bregadeer (18 نوفمبر 2012)

اولا اشكركم على الجهد الكبير في الموضوع، لكن رأيي المتواضع انه المهندسين المبتدئين زي حالاتي لم يستفيدوا من الموضوع لأنه دخل في مناقشات ومباريات معلوماتية بين مجموعة من المهندسين الخبراء خصوصا في موضوع الزلازل
معلش احنا كمهندسين قليلي الخبرة كنا نرجو ان يتم البدء في رسم المخططات الانشائية ورفعها حسب الاصول لانه بالاخر مافيش مخططات معناته مافيش تصميم 
ارجو من المهندس اسامة نوارة تكليف المهندسين المشاركين برسم المخططات النهائية ورفعها لتعم الفائدة
وياريت اعتماد الكود الامريكي وعدم الخوض في كودات اخرى لانه هو الاكثر شهرة واستخدام في الدول العربية وخاصة دول الخليج


----------



## hema81 (19 نوفمبر 2012)

bregadeer قال:


> اولا اشكركم على الجهد الكبير في الموضوع، لكن رأيي المتواضع انه المهندسين المبتدئين زي حالاتي لم يستفيدوا من الموضوع لأنه دخل في مناقشات ومباريات معلوماتية بين مجموعة من المهندسين الخبراء خصوصا في موضوع الزلازل
> معلش احنا كمهندسين قليلي الخبرة كنا نرجو ان يتم البدء في رسم المخططات الانشائية ورفعها حسب الاصول لانه بالاخر مافيش مخططات معناته مافيش تصميم
> ارجو من المهندس اسامة نوارة تكليف المهندسين المشاركين برسم المخططات النهائية ورفعها لتعم الفائدة
> وياريت اعتماد الكود الامريكي وعدم الخوض في كودات اخرى لانه هو الاكثر شهرة واستخدام في الدول العربية وخاصة دول الخليج


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاخ الكريم اولا اشكرك على هذه المداخله 
ثانيا بالنسبة للمشاركين فى هذا الموضوع وانا منهم كل قد شارك على قدر استطاعته ومن خلال رؤيته للموضوع ومحاوله الاستفاده ومشاركة الاخرين فى تبادل الخبرات وتقوية الجانب الضعيف لديه من خلال الاسئله واعتقد اننا بخلاف استاذنا المهندس اسامه نوارة والاستاذه الافاضل الذين حاولوا المشاركة كلما سمحت لهم الظروف ما دون ذلك لسنا بخبراء ولا اى شئ ولكنا طالبى علم وكلنا يحاول الاستفاده من الاستاذة الافاضل المشرفين على الموضوع .
ثالثا اتفق معك فى ان الموضوع فى بعض مراحله قد اخذ فى التوسع فى بعض الكودات المختلفه وقد اشرت الى ذلك فى احد مداخلاتى السابقه واشرت الى عدم التوسع فى الكودات المختلفه والاقتصار على الكود المصرى والامريكى واعتقد ان الاخوه الافاضل مشكورين قد قاموا بعمل ذلك واصبح المشروع قاصرا على هذين الكودين وهما كافيان لنا .
رابعا : ان الاستعانه ببعض الاجزاء الخاصه بالكود الامريكى والتى قد يطرحها البعض دون شرح او توضيح قد ساهمت فى وصول هذا الاحساس لديك بان الموضع عباره عن مباراه معلوماتيه كما قلت ولكن اعتقد ان الاخت المهندسه اقراء وارتقى قد اشارات الى هذا الموضوع وحاول بعدها اخواننا الافاضل محاوله شرح مايتم الاسترشاد به من الكود الامريكى .
خامسا :اتكلم عن نفسى واحب ان اعرفك باننى قد شاركت فى هذا العمل ولم يكن لدى اى فكره عن العمل بالكود الامريكى ولكن مع المشاركه وجدت نفسى قد بدأت فى الاطلاع عليه ومحاوله فهمه وتيسر الموضوع بفضل الله ثم بفضل استاذنا م اسامه .
والخلاصة باننا حاولنا جاهدين العمل على ان يستفيد من هذا الموضوع جميع اخواننا المهندسين ونحن اولهم .
وعموما ادعوك للمشاركة ومحاوله المساهمة معنا ولو بالقليل حتى يكتمل هذا العمل بأذن الله وبالنسبه لمخططات المشروع فهى موجوده على الروابط التاليه :
http://www.mediafire.com/?uzu342114x8o6sk
New Statical systeme.rar
وطبعا هذه الملفات ليست فى الصوره النهائيه لاننا مازلنا فى مرحله التحليل الانشائى ولم نبدأ فى التصميم وارجو منك الاطلاع عليها والاشتراك معنا حتى تعم الفائده .
تقبل تحياتى.


----------



## ayelamayem77 (19 نوفمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> ثانيا بالنسبة للمشاركين فى هذا الموضوع وانا منهم كل قد شارك على قدر استطاعته ومن خلال رؤيته للموضوع ومحاوله الاستفاده ومشاركة الاخرين فى تبادل الخبرات وتقوية الجانب الضعيف لديه من خلال الاسئله واعتقد اننا بخلاف استاذنا المهندس اسامه نوارة والاستاذه الافاضل الذين حاولوا المشاركة كلما سمحت لهم الظروف ما دون ذلك لسنا بخبراء ولا اى شئ ولكنا طالبى علم وكلنا يحاول الاستفاده من الاستاذة الافاضل المشرفين على الموضوع
> .



أتفق مع ما قاله أخي أبراهيم نحن كلنا طلاب علم نحاول مساعده بعض بقدر فهمنا لموضوع صعب مثل الزلازل و كلامنا يحتمل الخطأ و الصواب
و المرجع في التصحيح لنا هو الاستاذ الفاضل م/أسامه نواره


----------



## ayelamayem77 (19 نوفمبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> و لكن تبقي مشكله و أريد ان أوضحها و أنه عند أستخدام الETABS في التصميم للنظام السابق و التصميم يتم حسب load combinations و
> في نظام الbuilding frame system حتي S.D.C=C
> كل المطلوب في هذا النظام أن حوائط القص تحمل كل قوي القص بدون مشاركه الفريم و لكن أيضا انا أريد أن تتحمل الاعمده القوي الرأسيه حسب قطاعتها و لا أريد أن تذهب كل القوي الرأسيه للمنشأ  الي الحوائط و أذا حولنا الاعمده من FRAME الي PLATE و كما تعلم حضرتك لا يتحمل الPLATE اي قوي في مستواه
> (لا يسمح ألا بالتشكل خارج مستواه) و بناء عليه أذا أردنا أستعراض ردود الافعال القوي الرأسيه للأعمده Fz تحت حاله التحميل التاليه dcon3 و هي أحدي الحالات التي سيجري عليها البرنامج عمليه التصميم لقطاعات الحوائط و ذلك بدون أخد تأثير special load effect للتسهيل سنجدها في حاله plate غير منطقيه =4.9t
> ...



السلام عليكم و رحمه الله 

أخواني حاولت تطبيق فكره تصغير معامل القص في الاعمده التي أشرت اليها علي البرج الذي نقوم بدراسته ووجد التالي 

أنه فعلا ذهبت كل قوي القص الي الحوائط و لكن عند مراجعه
load combination under d+L وجد أن الاحمال الرأسيه و العزوم علي قطاعات الحوائط و الاعمده مختلفه عن الموديل الاصلي بدون تعديل المعاملات السابقه حيث أنها زادت علي بعض القطاعات و نقصت علي البعض الاخر بقيم كبيره عند أجراء تعديل shear modifier 


المثال البسيط الذي أرفقته و عند أستخدام قيمه صغيره جدا shear modifier

(لا يمكن الاعتماد عليه في القول بأن الاحمال الرأسيه ستتوزع كما لو لم يتم أستخدام shear modifier علي القطاعات الرأسيه المختلفه)
و ذلك أذا زاد المنشأ تعقيدا و زادت عدد الادوار و بناء عليه حسب التجربه السابقه و علي حد علمي لا يمكن عمل موديل واحد علي الايتابس لتصميم building frame system
و ذلك لان الايتابس في مرحله التصميم للقطاعات الرأسيه يستخدم الload combinations

مثال لتصميم الحوائط تحت الزلازل يتم أستخدام الحاله التاليه حسب الكود الامريكي

load combination = 0.9D+Sx

و أذا استخدمنا الshear modifier السابق فالاحمال الرأسيه خطأ و بناء عليه

يعجز برنامج الايتابس الشهير عن أجراء التصميم للحديد الرأسي و التحقق من قطاع الحائط في النظام الانشائي building frame system في الحاله السابق توضيحها

أرجو النقاش حول هذه النقطه للأهميه و تصحيح ما أقول إن أخطات


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (19 نوفمبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله
> 
> مثال لتصميم الحوائط تحت الزلازل يتم أستخدام الحاله التاليه حسب الكود الامريكي
> 
> ...



و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته 
بما اني حديثة العهد مع برنامج الأيتاب فتلك المعلومة جديدة لأستخدام load combination = 0.9D+Sx
لتصميم الحوائط تحت الزلازل يتم أستخدام الحاله التاليه حسب الكود الامريكيو كنت اعتقد انه دائما للتصميم نأخذ القيم ال max و التي كنت اسئل عنها في مشاركة ماضية ان نقوم بعملها مع اختيار envelope لجميع حالات ال combinations و ما زلت في انتظار اجابة استاذنا الفاضل اسامة عن هذه النقطة لأنها مهمة و قد اثارها الزميل الفاضل ايمن بطرقة جديدة


----------



## ayelamayem77 (19 نوفمبر 2012)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
> بما اني حديثة العهد مع برنامج الأيتاب فتلك المعلومة جديدة لأستخدام load combination = 0.9D+Sx
> لتصميم الحوائط تحت الزلازل يتم أستخدام الحاله التاليه حسب الكود الامريكيو كنت اعتقد انه دائما للتصميم نأخذ القيم ال max و التي كنت اسئل عنها في مشاركة ماضية ان نقوم بعملها مع اختيار envelope لجميع حالات ال combinations و ما زلت في انتظار اجابة استاذنا الفاضل اسامة عن هذه النقطة لأنها مهمة و قد اثارها الزميل الفاضل ايمن بطرقة جديدة



يوجد خيار في برنامج الايتابس تحت بند 
define-add default design combos 
حيث يقوم البرنامج مباشره بعمل حالات التحميل لكل أنواع الاحمال و هو يأخذ max & min load combinations حسب نوع الكود المستخدم
ما أردت أن أوضحه أن البرنامج يقوم بتصميم القطاع معرض لقوه ضغط+عزوم حسب حاله التحميل و مثالي كان علي min load combination
u=0.9d+sx
فأذا كان حمل الضغط غير صحيح من مداخلتي السابقه يكون التصميم أيضا في هذه الحاله غير صحيح


----------



## zeeko (19 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم أخواني الأفاضل .

أعتقد كلامك سليم يا مهندس أيمن. صعب نصمم كامل العناصر بنموذج واحد فقط.
نحتاج الى التالي:
1- نموذج (أ) بدون تعديل خواص ال shear في الأعمده و ذلك لتصميم جميع المقاطع تحت تأثير أحمال الجاذبية. حيث أن هذا النوع من النظام الانشائي لا يصمم الفريم لتحمل الزلازل و يكفي هذا النوذج لتصميم الفريم.

2- نموذج (ب) بعد تعديل خواص ال shear للأعمده او بعد نمذجة العمدان بال plate , يتم ذلك لمعرفة قيمة القص و العزوم على جدران القص فقط , و ذلك بعد تعريض المبنى للأحمال الجانبية.

و عند تصميم جدران القص يتم أخذ قيمة العزم و القص من نموذج (ب) . تبقى المشكله في معرفة قيمة الضعط المحوري على جدران القص ! من أي نموذج نستخرج قيمة الضغط المحوري ؟ أعتقد بأن قيمة الضغط المحوري على جدران القص لا تختلف كثيرا في النموذجين ( أتمنى التصحيح ان أخطأت) فقط علينا معرفة قيمة الضغط بعد وضع ال DL*0.9

ننتظر المهندس الفاضل أسامة نواره ليضيء لنا الطريق


----------



## zeeko (19 نوفمبر 2012)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
> بما اني حديثة العهد مع برنامج الأيتاب فتلك المعلومة جديدة لأستخدام load combination = 0.9D+Sx
> لتصميم الحوائط تحت الزلازل يتم أستخدام الحاله التاليه حسب الكود الامريكيو كنت اعتقد انه دائما للتصميم نأخذ القيم ال max و التي كنت اسئل عنها في مشاركة ماضية ان نقوم بعملها مع اختيار envelope لجميع حالات ال combinations و ما زلت في انتظار اجابة استاذنا الفاضل اسامة عن هذه النقطة لأنها مهمة و قد اثارها الزميل الفاضل ايمن بطرقة جديدة



ال envelope ممتاز في حال تصميم الكمرات و البلاطات. و لكن لا يمكن استخدامه في تصميم العناصر المعرضه للضغط كالعامود و جدار القص. في الأعمده و جدران القص يجب التصميم لكل حالة تحميل منفرده و بعد ذلك نتبنى التصميم الأكثر حاجه للتسليح. و السبب في ذلك لان كل حالة تحميل بقوى رأسية و عزم تمثل نقطه على INTERACTION DIAGRAM و نحن نريد التأكد بأن جميع النقط (حالات التحميل) تقع ضمن نطاق ال INTERACTION DIAGRAM تبع العامود او الجدار.

تقبلو خالص تحياتي


----------



## ayelamayem77 (19 نوفمبر 2012)

أخي الكريم zeeko حتي يجاوب المهندس الفاضل أسامه (و الله تعبناه معانا) 

يؤخذ حمل الضغط من النموزج الاول لأنه هو الصحيح الأحمال موزعه طبيعي حسب جساءه القطاعات

و تؤخذ قيم العزوم و قوي القص الناشئه من الزلازل فقط من الموديل الثاني لأننا نريد أن تذهب كل هذه القوي للحوائط 


لتصميم الحديد الرأسي و التأكد من أبعاد القطاع نستخدم csi-column


أصبح لدينا قطاع معرض لعزم+قوي ضغط يصمم بواسطه csi column بعد عمل حالات التحميل المختلفه حسب الكود مثلا
يمكن أستخدام الحالات التاليه u=1.2d+L+Sx و u=0.9d+Sx في حاله تعرض المبني للزلزال في أتجاه x حيث
(1.2d,L) تؤخد من الموديل الاول
و Sx تؤخد من الموديل الثاني
فنحصل علي الحديد الرأسي + نحصل علي قدره تحمل القطاع

اما بالنسبه للحديد الافقي للحوائط (البرندات) يصمم من الموديل الثاني

من
load combination تحتوي علي load case for seismic only

فأذا أستخدمنا الكود الامريكي مثلا و كانت المعادله

u=1.2d+L+Sx أو u=0.9d+Sx

نعرف حاله load combination u=Sx

و نختارها فقط عند أجراء التصميم فنحصل علي قيمه حديد القص الواجب توافرها في القطاع حيث أن هذا الحديد هو الذي سيقاوم القص الناشئ من احمال الزلازل و هذه هي طريقه حل building frame system و ارجو أن أكون صح و أنتظر رد المهندس أسامه 


تقبل تحياتي


----------



## الورد الابيض (20 نوفمبر 2012)

معلشى انا حسه انى تايهه فى الموضوع يعنى المشاركات كتيره والردود حتى مش عارفه اهنو مشروع حضرتكم عملتوه ممكن حضرتكم تساعدونى انا لسه طالبه ومحتاجه اتعلم وكده ممكن بس اول رسمه حضرتكم اشتغلتم عليها عشان احاول ابدا فيها لوحدى وكده واسال حضرتكم فيها يعنى اول رسمه والمعطيات وكل شى مطلوب بلييييييييييز


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (20 نوفمبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> يوجد خيار في برنامج الايتابس تحت بند
> define-add default design combos
> حيث يقوم البرنامج مباشره بعمل حالات التحميل لكل أنواع الاحمال و هو يأخذ max & min load combinations حسب نوع الكود المستخدم


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا و ما تفضلت به معلومة جديدة لي لكن بفرض انني سأخذ القوي و اصمم خارج البرنامج او علي الأقل اصمم يدوويا بحيث يكون عندي توقع للأرقام من البرنامجبحيث اقدر اتعامل مع اي رقم غير منطقي ة اتتبع بداية الخطأ فهل توفي حالة التحميل ال max compo لهذا الغرض؟



zeeko قال:


> السلام عليكم أخواني الأفاضل .
> 
> أعتقد كلامك سليم يا مهندس أيمن. صعب نصمم كامل العناصر بنموذج واحد فقط.
> نحتاج الى التالي:
> ...


رايي الشخصي و هذا قابل للخطأ و الصواب ان المبني يتخذ مسار واحد لتوزيع الأحمال و ان نفس المبني بنفس القطاعات هو الذي يبدد الطاقة و يسلك سلوكا محددا و يعطي ازاحات للعناصر فكيف اصمم علي اكثرمن نموذج ؟؟؟؟ 



zeeko قال:


> ال envelope ممتاز في حال تصميم الكمرات و البلاطات. و لكن لا يمكن استخدامه في تصميم العناصر المعرضه للضغط كالعامود و جدار القص. في الأعمده و جدران القص يجب التصميم لكل حالة تحميل منفرده و بعد ذلك نتبنى التصميم الأكثر حاجه للتسليح. و السبب في ذلك لان كل حالة تحميل بقوى رأسية و عزم تمثل نقطه على INTERACTION DIAGRAM و نحن نريد التأكد بأن جميع النقط (حالات التحميل) تقع ضمن نطاق ال INTERACTION DIAGRAM تبع العامود او الجدار.
> 
> تقبلو خالص تحياتي


الزميل الفاضل معني كلامك اني عندي 26 او اكثر حالة تحميل اصممهم جميعا ؟؟؟؟؟؟ اليست الحالة القصوي اكبر من كل تلك الحالات و بالتالي التصميم يكون امن؟ 


ayelamayem77 قال:


> أخي الكريم zeeko حتي يجاوب المهندس الفاضل أسامه (و الله تعبناه معانا)



في انتظار الراي الفاصل في الموضوع لأستاذنا اسامة و لعل المانع خير من قلة تواجده علي غير عادة نتمني ان يكون بخير و كلنا عارفين كبر المجهود عليه في متابعتنا جعله الله ذخرا لمنتدنا الكريم و نشكر الزملاء الأفاضل جميعا عالمتابعة و النقاش


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (20 نوفمبر 2012)

الورد الابيض قال:


> معلشى انا حسه انى تايهه فى الموضوع يعنى المشاركات كتيره والردود حتى مش عارفه اهنو مشروع حضرتكم عملتوه ممكن حضرتكم تساعدونى انا لسه طالبه ومحتاجه اتعلم وكده ممكن بس اول رسمه حضرتكم اشتغلتم عليها عشان احاول ابدا فيها لوحدى وكده واسال حضرتكم فيها يعنى اول رسمه والمعطيات وكل شى مطلوب بلييييييييييز



الأخت الكريمة اهلا و سهلا بيكي في الموضوع و ارجعي للمشاركة رقم 844 للزميل ابراهيم و بها روابط المشروع ومنتظرين اضافاتك و تفاعلك معنا


----------



## ayelamayem77 (20 نوفمبر 2012)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> رايي الشخصي و هذا قابل للخطأ و الصواب ان المبني يتخذ مسار واحد لتوزيع الأحمال و ان نفس المبني بنفس القطاعات هو الذي يبدد الطاقة و يسلك سلوكا محددا و يعطي ازاحات للعناصر فكيف اصمم علي اكثرمن نموذج ؟؟؟؟



نعم أنت علي حق و لكن يشترط الكود في هذا النظام الانشائي أن تتحمل الحوائط كل القوي الافقيه الناشئة من الزلازل (و هذا لا يحدث في الطبيعه) و لذلك نحن نجعل احمال الزلازل تسلك هذا المسار و هذا المنطق يستخدم لتصميم الحوائط


----------



## bregadeer (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*سيدي الفاضل*



ayelamayem77 قال:


> نعم أنت علي حق و لكن يشترط الكود في هذا النظام الانشائي أن تتحمل الحوائط كل القوي الافقيه الناشئة من الزلازل (و هذا لا يحدث في الطبيعه) و لذلك نحن نجعل احمال الزلازل تسلك هذا المسار و هذا المنطق يستخدم لتصميم الحوائط



طيب احنا اخدنا في الكلية انه فى النظام الهيكلي كل الاحمال الافقية نحملها للحوائط وما يضرش اننا نصمم الاعمدة على قيم العزوم اللي انتقلت ليها من السقف مثلا ، انا مش عارف معقدينها ليه؟
وبعدين: انا اسف رغم اني متابع المشروع من اوله بس انتوا بتنزلوا ملفات ايتابس وسيف بس ومش الكل بيشتغل عالبرامج دي
مع العلم انا حاولت اسطب برنامج الايتابس ولكن كل ما اشغله الجهاز يعيد التشغيل تلقائي ومش عارف احل المشكلة
اذا في حد ممكن يساعدني في موضوع الايتابس ده ضروري؟
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (20 نوفمبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> نعم أنت علي حق و لكن يشترط الكود في هذا النظام الانشائي أن تتحمل الحوائط كل القوي الافقيه الناشئة من الزلازل (و هذا لا يحدث في الطبيعه) و لذلك نحن نجعل احمال الزلازل تسلك هذا المسار و هذا المنطق يستخدم لتصميم الحوائط


السلامعليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
حضرتك تتحدث عن تصميم الحوائط بالنظام الثنائي الذي بمشروع دراستنا؟
حقيقة اعذروا الأسئلة الكثيرة لأن لو مبتدأ مثلي فقد دخلت في التعرف علي برنامج الأيتاب لأول مرة مع هذا المشروع اضافة الي ادخال احمال الزلازل علي البرامج و الأنظمة المختلفة اعتقد انه كان الموضوع هيكون ابسط و الفكرة تتعمق لو كنا طبقنا مثال بسيط 10 12 دور بالطريقة الأستاتيكية و بابسط انظمة مقاومة الزلازل لنهايته كنا اخدنا فكرة عامة و شاملة في وقت قصير ثم نتطرق للتفصيلات و الأنوع الأخري من الأنظمة و يليها التحليل الديناميكي لذلك اي حد جديد بيدخل الموضوع دون متابعة مستمرة لا يستطيع ان يعرف اين وقفنا


bregadeer قال:


> طيب احنا اخدنا في الكلية انه فى النظام الهيكلي كل الاحمال الافقية نحملها للحوائط وما يضرش اننا نصمم الاعمدة على قيم العزوم اللي انتقلت ليها من السقف مثلا ، انا مش عارف معقدينها ليه؟
> وبعدين: انا اسف رغم اني متابع المشروع من اوله بس انتوا بتنزلوا ملفات ايتابس وسيف بس ومش الكل بيشتغل عالبرامج دي
> مع العلم انا حاولت اسطب برنامج الايتابس ولكن كل ما اشغله الجهاز يعيد التشغيل تلقائي ومش عارف احل المشكلة
> اذا في حد ممكن يساعدني في موضوع الايتابس ده ضروري؟
> تقبل تحياتي


الأخ الفاضل السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
ان الطريقة المبسطة التي تحدثت عنها هي طريقة مبسطة قبل ظهور البرامج التي تحسب و بدقة القوي المؤثرة علي كافة العناصر الأنشائية فما نحن بصدد دراسته ليس تعقيدا انما هودراسة للسلوك الحقيقي الذي يسلكه المنشأ تحت نظام يحدده المصمم الأنشائي بالتوافق مع المعماري
بالنسبة للأيتابس فلأول مرة اتعامل مع هذا البرنامج كما انني لم اتعلمالسيف بعد و هو ذو امكانيات افضل بكثير من الساب مع المباني المرتفعة و هو اكثر تخصصا و للعلم فانالبنامج سهل و بسيطو شروحات الفيديو بالمنتدي تفتح الباب بسهولة انك تبدأ تعامل مع البرنامج العلم بالتعلم و اعتقد ايضا هناكمن الزملاء ايضا لأول مرة يتعاملون مع الأيتاب و في طريقي ايضا لتعلم السيف فالبرامج كلها متقاربة لكن كل برنامج افضل في حالة معينة
بالنسبة للأيتابس ربما تكون النسخة بها عيب فحضرتك ارجع للمشاركة 305 و حمل منها البرنامج و الغي البرنامج القديم من علي ال c و بعد تسطيب الجديد و لصق الكراك في مكانه اعمل له run as adminsitrator و ان شاء الله يشتغل معك كويس


----------



## ayelamayem77 (20 نوفمبر 2012)

bregadeer قال:


> طيب احنا اخدنا في الكلية انه فى النظام الهيكلي كل الاحمال الافقية نحملها للحوائط وما يضرش اننا نصمم الاعمدة على قيم العزوم اللي انتقلت ليها من السقف مثلا ، انا مش عارف معقدينها ليه؟



أخي الكريم:

التصميم لقطاع الحائط يكون لقطاع معرض لعزم(من القوي الافقيه)+قوه ضغط (من الاحمال الرأسية) لحد هنا جميل طيب فين المشكله؟

المشكله أننا أجبرنا أن كل الحمل الافقي من الزلزال يذهب للحائط و لحد هنا كويس تمام زي ما الكود بيقول.

بس خالي بالك الإجبار السابق يتم عن طريق:

1-set shear modifier=very small value for all columns

2-أيضا من أخراج البلاطات من حساب مركز الجساءه (تعريفها 
plate with m11=m22=m12=0)

من التعديل السابق أثر بشكل كبير علي التوزيع الصحيح للحمل الرأسي الناتج من الاحمال الميته و الحيه يعني توزيع الاحمال الرأسية علي الاعمده+الحوائط أصبح غير صحيح

السؤال؟ كيف أصمم قطاع عليه M&N أذا كانت N خطأ و ذلك عن طريق موديل واحد في الايتابس بالشروط السابق ذكرها


أرجو أن تكون الصوره وضحت

و تقبل تحياتي


----------



## hema81 (20 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بالنسبه لحوائط القص وتصميمها وتسليها فيجب الاعتماد على اشتراطات الكود المصرى بالاضافه الى الاستعانه بالكود الامريكى وخصوصا فى موضوع ال boundary element اى العمود المحاط الطرفيه فى حوائط القص المستطيله لانها غير موجوده بالكود المصرى وكما نطلب من الزملاء مزيد من التركيز على الامثله فى تصميم الوصله بين الكمرات والاعمده وكذلك حوائط القص لاننا لابد وأن نعرف ذلك جيدا حتى يمكن بسهوله معرفة ذل على برنامج الايتابس
> أما بخصوص تصميم الوصله فى الكود المصرى فيمكن الرجوع الى الفصل السادس البند 6-6 كما يلى
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
استاذنا الفاضل م اسامه ارجو ان تكون بخير وبالنسبة لما طرحته حضرتك فى هذه المرحلة من المشروع فى ضرورة التركيز على تصميم الوصلات وحوائط القص بالطريقه اليدويه حتى يمكن فهم مايقوم به برنامج الايتاب فى تصميم هذه العناصر حاولت البدء فى القيام بتصميم هذه العناصر يدويا 
اولا : تصميم الوصلات:
بالرجوع الى احد المراجع العلميه فى تصميم المنشاءات الخرسانيه والذى وجدته على المنتدى حيث لم تتضح الصورة لى بالرجوع الى الكود المصرى والكود الامريكى فى شرح هذه الجزئيه . قمت بمحاوله توضيح ما جاء بهذا المرجع فى تصميم الوصلات وتم عمل الملف على الرابط التالى :
Design of joint.rar
حيث تناولت شرح طريقه تصميم الوصلات وتحقيق قوى القص والعزوم على الوصلات كما يوجد مثال محلول بالارقام يوضح الطريقه المستخدمه فى التصميم .
ارجو من حضرتك مراجعة ما جاء بهذا الملف والتصويب فى حاله وجود اى اخطاء وكذلك مزيد من التوضيح فى هذه الجزئيه من حيث عمل حالات التحميل القصوى المطلوبه واماكن الوصلات التى يجب تصميمها حتى يمكن تطبيق ذلك على الايتاب .
كما ارجو من جميع الزملاء مناقشه هذه الجزئيه لحين رد استاذنا الفاضل مهندس اسامه ومحاولة تطبيق ذلك على البرج الخاص بمشروعنا على ان يتم الانتقال بعد ذلك الى مناقشه تصميم الحوائط بالطريقه اليدويه والتحقق من التصميم ايضا على برنامج الايتاب .
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (20 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
نشكر الزميل الفاضل ابراهيم علي الملف الرائع و قد وضعته بجوار الكود المصري لكن وجدت عندي لبس في قوي الأتزان الموجودة عند الوصلة و علي اي مستوي يتم حسابها ؟؟؟؟؟؟
و ما هي قيمة ال at الموجودة في معادلة الكود المصري؟

و ان كان السؤال القديم ما زال ملحا في اي دور يتم دراسة الجوينت و باي حالة تحميل ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## hema81 (20 نوفمبر 2012)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
> نشكر الزميل الفاضل ابراهيم علي الملف الرائع و قد وضعته بجوار الكود المصري لكن وجدت عندي لبس في قوي الأتزان الموجودة عند الوصلة و علي اي مستوي يتم حسابها ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> و ما هي قيمة ال at الموجودة في معادلة الكود المصري؟
> 
> و ان كان السؤال القديم ما زال ملحا في اي دور يتم دراسة الجوينت و باي حالة تحميل ؟؟؟؟؟



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اشكرك الاخت المهندسه اقراء وارتقى على كلماتك الطيبة 
وبالنسبه لموضوع اتزان الجوينت وكمثال فى الحاله الاولى والتى يكون فيها العزوم على الوصله فى اتجاهين مختلفين ( حالة الاحمال الجانبيه )
يتم عمل الاتزان للنصف العلوى من الوصله كما بالصورة التاليه

وكما نرى بالصورة السابقة وللكمرة على يسار العمود يكون اجهاد الشد المتولد فى الحديد السفلى TBL يساوى اجهاد الضغط العلوى المتولد فى الخرسانة جهة الضغط CBL وعليه وبعمل الاتزان للنصف العلوى من الوصله تصبح معادلة الاتزان كما يلى :
TBL + TBR - VC = Vjh 
حيث فى معظم الحالات يعمل القص الموجود على الاعمده على تقليل القص المتولد على الجوينت .
وبالنسبه للكود المصرى فالموضوع معقد بعض الشئ وننتظر مهندس اسامه لتوضيح ماجاء بالكود المصرى فى هذه الجزئيه وايضا توضيح حالات التحميل القصوى والدور الذى يتم عنده عمل تشيك على الوصلات لان هذه الاسئله اساسيه ومهمه لدراسة موضوع تصميم الوصلات .
تقبلى تحياتى.


----------



## أسامه نواره (22 نوفمبر 2012)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
> بما اني حديثة العهد مع برنامج الأيتاب فتلك المعلومة جديدة لأستخدام load combination = 0.9D+Sx
> لتصميم الحوائط تحت الزلازل يتم أستخدام الحاله التاليه حسب الكود الامريكيو كنت اعتقد انه دائما للتصميم نأخذ القيم ال max و التي كنت اسئل عنها في مشاركة ماضية ان نقوم بعملها مع اختيار envelope لجميع حالات ال combinations و ما زلت في انتظار اجابة استاذنا الفاضل اسامة عن هذه النقطة لأنها مهمة و قد اثارها الزميل الفاضل ايمن بطرقة جديدة


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بالنسبه لحالة التراكيب load combination = 0.9D+Sx من الحالات المهمه والتى يتم استخدامها من ضمن ال 25 حالة التى نستخدمها فى تصميم البرج وقد يعتقد البعض بأننا نصغر أو نقلل من قيمة الاحمال الميته (Dead load)كما هو واضح من حالة التراكيب حيث قمنا بضرب الحمل الميت فى (0.90) ولكن بالطبع لا لان الكود أخذ فى الاعتبار أنه يمكن أن يكون المصمم قد زاد من قيم وأرقام الاحمال الميته أثناء التصميم والحسابات الانشائيه لذلك أخذ الكود ذلك فى الاعتبار فى كما فى حالة التراكيب السابقه وتظهر أهمية هذه الحاله أثناء التنفيذ وفى حالة وجود مياه جوفيه حيث نحتاج فى مرحله من مراحل تنفيذ البرج أن نعادل وزن الجزء المنفذ من البرج مع قيمة التعويم والتى تأتى من المياه الجوفيه عند ايقاف نزح المياه الجوفيه أثناء التنفيذ أو ما يسمى بال plumping وكما أننا نأخذ معامل أما للتحقق من هذه الحاله 
وكما تظهر أهمية حالة التراكيب وهى load combination = 0.9D+Sx فى حالة تصميم المنشأت المعدنيه steel حيث تكون الحالات الحرجه هى عندما نقلل من وزن المنشأ مع وجود أحمال الزلازل والرياح
أما بالنسبه لعمل ال set modifiers لقطاعات الاعمده فى المبانى الهيكليه أنت تذكرنى بالكمره الوهميه التى كنا نستخدمها فى الاصدارات القديمه فى برنامج الساب 10 لنضع عليها الاحمال الخطيه لحمل الحوائط فكلما كان قطاع الكمره صغير كان أفضل وأحساسى يا أخ ايمن أنك لايمكن أن تتراجع عن الزلازل الا بموضوع المبانى الهيكليه هى المبانى الهيكليه وخلاص - المهم حاول يمكن أن تصل اى أكثر من فكره فهذا فى ذاته ممتاز جدا البحث والنقيب وأنا اشكرك على ذلك 
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## ayelamayem77 (22 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> أحساسى يا أخ ايمن أنك لايمكن أن تتراجع عن الزلازل الا بموضوع المبانى الهيكليه هى المبانى الهيكليه وخلاص - المهم حاول يمكن أن تصل اى أكثر من فكره فهذا فى ذاته ممتاز جدا البحث والنقيب وأنا اشكرك على ذلك
> تقبلوا تحياتى



عليكم السلام و رحمه الله و بركاته

أستاذي العزيز(الحمد لله علي عودتك)

اذا أتفقنا لجعل الايتابس يوزع الزلازل عل الحوائط بشكل سليم

علينا بالتالي

1-أخراج الاعمده و الكمرات من حساب مركز الجساءه بالطريقه السابقه(set modifiers apply small value)

2-أخراج البلاطات من حساب مركز الجساءه عن طريق تحويلها من shell to plate

مع تعديل التالي m11=m22=m12=0

و بذلك تذهب كل قوي الزلازل الي الحوائط.

و أيضا يوجد طريقه ثانيه تعتمد علي تحديد قوه الزلزال عند كل دور (و هي الطريقه الاسهل ) و الاعتماد الكلي علي خاصيه
point diaphragm


يمكن مراجعه الرابط التالي:

www.mediafire.com/?idb7328i1deas48 

و ايضا الرابط:

BUILDING FRAME SYSTEM EXACT SOLUTION.rar

تقبل كل التقدير لشخصك الكريم


----------



## أسامه نواره (22 نوفمبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> عليكم السلام و رحمه الله و بركاته
> أستاذي العزيز(الحمد لله علي عودتك)
> اذا أتفقنا لجعل الايتابس يوزع الزلازل عل الحوائط بشكل سليم
> علينا بالتالي
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولا اشكرك على سؤالك على 
ثانيا وتأكيدا لوضع نهايه لموضوع المبانى الهيكليه building frame system فتم عمل model اخر وذلك باستخدام خاصيه Link properties  وذلك بفصل الاعمده والتى لم يتم تغيير فيها اى شئ ولم يتم عمل لها set modifiers  فقط تم فصل البلاطات عن الاعمده بمسافه بين نقط البلاطه ولتكن 0.1 م ثم تم ايصال نقط البلاطه بالعمود بواسطه Line  ذات خصائص none كالاتى 





تم تعديل خصائص ال Link priorities  كما يلى 
من قائمة Define >Link properties >modify \show properties  ثم نقوم بعمل التعديلات التاليه 










والتى توضح أننا نجعل خصائص ال link  يتحمل فقط الازاحات الافقيه فى الاتجاهيين الافقيين X & Y  وكذلك الاتجاه الرأسى Z ونسمح بالدوران حول محور X & Y & Z يعنى نمنع من تولد عزوم على الاعمده نتيجة اتصال الاعمده بالبلاطه والتى تقوم بنقل أحمال الزلازل الافقيه وتعمل على تكويين عزوم على الاعمده نتيجة الاحمال الافقيه – يعنى ياباشمهندس كده من الاخر عزلنا الاعمده عن الاحمال الافقيه للزلازل فقط حائط القص هو الذى يتعرض للزلازل تماما هو ده المطلوب فى نظام المبانى الهيكليه 
نقوم باختيار ال line  اى ال frame  ذات الخصائص none  وهو الوسيط بين الاعمده والبلاطه ثم من قائمة Assign >frame/line>link properties  ثم نحتار اسم ال link  ثم ok نجد أن شكل الframe  والذى له خصائص none  أصبح كالاتى 





وبعد حل الملف على برنامج الايتابس وبعرض العزوم على الاعمده وحوائط القص سوف نجدها كالاتى 





اى أن العزوم نتيجة الزلازل الافقيه SX على الاعمده = صفر يعنى احنا هنا حققنا شروط المبنى الهيكلى building frame system فى أن الاعمده لاتتحمل أحمال الزلازل وبمراجعة قيمة العزوم على حائط القص الوحيد سوف نجدها كالاتى 





اى قيمة العزوم على حائط القص نتيجة تحمله لاحمال الزلازل بمفرده = 194.45 طن .م 
وبمراجعة قيمة قوى القص الافقيه عند الادوار نتيجة توزيع أحمال الزلازل عند الادوار وذلك من قائمة Display > show tables>building output>Table: story shear  فسوف نجدها كالاتى 





وعند عمل عمليه حسابيه بسيطه فى حساب قيمة العزوم عند منسوب الاساسات لحائط القص على أساس أن ارتفاع الدور 3.00 م = 14.89 * 3 + 25.94 * 3 + 31.47 * 3 = 216.90 طن .م ولكن القيمه التى يظهرها برنامج الايتابس = 194.45 طن .م أى أقل وأنا شخصيا لااعرف السبب 
واذا راجعنا قيمة M22 وهى العزوم الاضافيه التى تتولد على حائط القص الرأسى نتيجة الاختلاف بين مركز الكتله ومركز الجساءه فسوف نجدها = صفر كالاتى 





أما اذا رجعنا لملف عمل الاعمده ك plate  والذى تم عمله قبل ذلك فسوف نجد قيم الاحمال الافقيه للزلزال على حائط القص وعند الادوار كالاتى 











وبعمل نفس العمليه الحسابيه لقيم العزوم عند قاعدة حائط القص = 14.91 * 3 + 25.98 * 3 + 31.51 * 3 = 217.20 طن .م وهى نفس القيمة الموجوده فى برنامج الايتابس 
واذا راجعنا قيمة M22 وهى العزوم الاضافيه التى تتولد على حائط القص الرأسى نتيجة الاختلاف بين مركز الكتله ومركز الجساءه فسوف نجدها لاتساوى صفر يعنى تم أخذ تأثير الترحيل بين مركز الكتله ومركز الجساءه فى الاعتبار كالاتى 





الخلاصه: من الافضل تمثيل الاعمده ك plate هو الافضل فى حالة عمل نموذج للمبانى الهيكليه building frame system ولكن يبقى السؤال الرئيسى كيف يمكن التحقق بعد ذلك من تأثير حركة الاسقف والازاحات الافقيه التى تتم فيها على الاعمده وكما هو معلوم حركه أفقيه يعنى عزوم على هذه الاعمده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ارجو أن نكون قد انهينا موضوع المبانى الهيكليه 
ولى رجاء من أحد الزملاء البدء فى رسم تسليح البلاطه اتوكاد حتى يستفيد زملائنا المهندسيين المبتدئيين وتدور المناقشه عليه لان ذلك سوف يكون أكثر واقعيه 
تقبلوا تحياتى 
مرفق ملفيين للايتابس


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (22 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> بالنسبه لحالة التراكيب load combination = 0.9D+Sx من الحالات المهمه والتى يتم استخدامها من ضمن ال 25 حالة التى نستخدمها فى تصميم البرج وقد يعتقد البعض بأننا نصغر أو نقلل من قيمة الاحمال الميته (Dead load)كما هو واضح من حالة التراكيب حيث قمنا بضرب الحمل الميت فى (0.90) ولكن بالطبع لا لان الكود أخذ فى الاعتبار أنه يمكن أن يكون المصمم قد زاد من قيم وأرقام الاحمال الميته أثناء التصميم والحسابات الانشائيه لذلك أخذ الكود ذلك فى الاعتبار فى كما فى حالة التراكيب السابقه وتظهر أهمية هذه الحاله أثناء التنفيذ وفى حالة وجود مياه جوفيه حيث نحتاج فى مرحله من مراحل تنفيذ البرج أن نعادل وزن الجزء المنفذ من البرج مع قيمة التعويم والتى تأتى من المياه الجوفيه عند ايقاف نزح المياه الجوفيه أثناء التنفيذ أو ما يسمى بال plumping وكما أننا نأخذ معامل أما للتحقق من هذه الحاله
> وكما تظهر أهمية حالة التراكيب وهى load combination = 0.9D+Sx فى حالة تصميم المنشأت المعدنيه steel حيث تكون الحالات الحرجه هى عندما نقلل من وزن المنشأ مع وجود أحمال الزلازل والرياح
> أما بالنسبه لعمل ال set modifiers لقطاعات الاعمده فى المبانى الهيكليه أنت تذكرنى بالكمره الوهميه التى كنا نستخدمها فى الاصدارات القديمه فى برنامج الساب 10 لنضع عليها الاحمال الخطيه لحمل الحوائط فكلما كان قطاع الكمره صغير كان أفضل وأحساسى يا أخ ايمن أنك لايمكن أن تتراجع عن الزلازل الا بموضوع المبانى الهيكليه هى المبانى الهيكليه وخلاص - المهم حاول يمكن أن تصل اى أكثر من فكره فهذا فى ذاته ممتاز جدا البحث والنقيب وأنا اشكرك على ذلك
> تقبلوا تحياتى



حمد لله علي سلامتك استاذنا الفاضل
اعذرني لكثرة الأسئلة فانا افترض انني ساخذ من البرنامج قيم العزوم و القوي الراسية و اصمم خارج البرنامج فسؤالي كان علي هذا الأساس اي القيم القصوي التي اصمم عليها جميع العناصر الأنشائية ؟؟؟ ام انني يجب ان اترك التصميم اليدوي في تصميم الزلازل و نكتفي بمخرجات البرنامج علما بانه الخبرة في هذا المجال المباني المرتفعة محدودة ولا تمكنني من فرض قطاعات للبرنامج و هو يقوم بالتحقق من كفائتها 
ذلك زادني تشوقا للأنتقال لمرحلة التصميم فارجو من حضرتك نبدأ في التصميم لأن الدراسة اخذت شهور و نريد قطف ثمارها


----------



## أسامه نواره (22 نوفمبر 2012)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> حمد لله علي سلامتك استاذنا الفاضل
> اعذرني لكثرة الأسئلة فانا افترض انني ساخذ من البرنامج قيم العزوم و القوي الراسية و اصمم خارج البرنامج فسؤالي كان علي هذا الأساس اي القيم القصوي التي اصمم عليها جميع العناصر الأنشائية ؟؟؟ ام انني يجب ان اترك التصميم اليدوي في تصميم الزلازل و نكتفي بمخرجات البرنامج علما بانه الخبرة في هذا المجال المباني المرتفعة محدودة ولا تمكنني من فرض قطاعات للبرنامج و هو يقوم بالتحقق من كفائتها
> ذلك زادني تشوقا للأنتقال لمرحلة التصميم فارجو من حضرتك نبدأ في التصميم لأن الدراسة اخذت شهور و نريد قطف ثمارها


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا اشكرك على سؤال على بالفعل كانت توجد ظروف منعتنى ثلاث أيام فى عدم التواصل فارجو الدعاء 
ثانيا صدقينى موضوع التصميم على برنامج الايتابس سهل جدا ويمكن فى مداخله أو اثنيين نكون قد انتهينا منه ولكن لن نعرف شيئا بعد ذلك فلطالما وجدنا المشاركات الفاعله والافكار الجيده لكان ذلك اجدى وأنفع لنا جميعا والاهم هو معرفة الطرق اليدويه للحل وكذلك مواصفات حوائط القص وتسليحها وكل المواصفات الخاصه بها يدويا هو الاهم لاننا لاندرى بعد ذلك اذا دخلنا على برنامج الايتابس وعلى نتائجه ماذا يعنى كل رقم وكل رمز فلابد وأن نعرف ذلك فى المواصفات والحلول اليدويه وأرجو أن نركز على حوائط القص خصيصا فى الكود الامريكى لان الكود المصرى وجميع الاكواد تقريبا مأخوذه من الكود الامريكى وارجو من الاخوه الزملاء المشاركه والمتابعه وابداء الاراء 
والاهم هو أن يقوم أحد الزملاء برسم تسليح سقف الدور المتكرر على برنامج الاتوكاد حتى تكون المناقشه عليه وتعم الفائده من الملاحظات لان فى النهايه نحن نحتاج الى مخططات ولوحات انشائيه للاعمده وقطاعتها وتسليحها وكذلك لحوائط القص والاساسات 
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (22 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اولا اشكرك على سؤال على بالفعل كانت توجد ظروف منعتنى ثلاث أيام فى عدم التواصل فارجو الدعاء
> ثانيا صدقينى موضوع التصميم على برنامج الايتابس سهل جدا ويمكن فى مداخله أو اثنيين نكون قد انتهينا منه ولكن لن نعرف شيئا بعد ذلك فلطالما وجدنا المشاركات الفاعله والافكار الجيده لكان ذلك اجدى وأنفع لنا جميعا والاهم هو معرفة الطرق اليدويه للحل وكذلك مواصفات حوائط القص وتسليحها وكل المواصفات الخاصه بها يدويا هو الاهم لاننا لاندرى بعد ذلك اذا دخلنا على برنامج الايتابس وعلى نتائجه ماذا يعنى كل رقم وكل رمز فلابد وأن نعرف ذلك فى المواصفات والحلول اليدويه وأرجو أن نركز على حوائط القص خصيصا فى الكود الامريكى لان الكود المصرى وجميع الاكواد تقريبا مأخوذه من الكود الامريكى وارجو من الاخوه الزملاء المشاركه والمتابعه وابداء الاراء
> والاهم هو أن يقوم أحد الزملاء برسم تسليح سقف الدور المتكرر على برنامج الاتوكاد حتى تكون المناقشه عليه وتعم الفائده من الملاحظات لان فى النهايه نحن نحتاج الى مخططات ولوحات انشائيه للاعمده وقطاعتها وتسليحها وكذلك لحوائط القص والاساسات
> تقبلى تحياتى



 بحق ما تضيء لنا سبل التعلم و تيسر علينا نسئل الله ان ييسر لك احوالك جميعها عاجلا غير اجل 

حضرتك انا اؤيد الحل اليدوي و لست اهرب منه لممارسة التصميم بالبرنامج و عليه كان سؤالي علي اي قيمة اصمم العنصر الأنشائي فلدينا 25 حالة تحميل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ام حضرتك بتقترح اننا نختار اي حالة تحميل كمثال و نضع عزوم و قوي راسية و قوي قص ونحققها علي القطاع المفترض؟ كمرحلة تعليمية فقط؟
اما بالنسبة لتصميم السقف فانا ممكن اصممه علي الساب تحت تأثير الأحمال الراسية فقط لأني لم اتطرق للسيف و ان شاء الله في جدول التعلم القادم لي ان شاء الله فهل اقوم بتصميمه علي الساب كاي سقف عادي ام حضرتك لك طلب محدد؟
و احب اكرر شكري لأني اعدت تصميم المشروع ال 10 ادوار الذي سئلت حضرتك عنه و كان نموذج الأيتاب اعدته 3 مرات و يخفق و الحمد لله بفضل الله ثم هذا الموضوع الذي تابعته حضرتك و الزميل المجتهد م ابراهيم و ملفاته التي لم يبخل علينا بها لا استطيع ان اصف لحضرتك عمق الفهم الذي حظيت به من خلالكم بارك الله لكما و جزاكم كل خير
و ان شاء الله عندما انتهي من المشروع سارفعه لتري حضرتك و الأعضاء و الزملاء المتابعين ان الجهد المبذول لم يضيع سدي و ان التعلم يحتاج الي صبر و مثابرة


----------



## Eng_محمد عبده (22 نوفمبر 2012)

التواصل هيبيقي علي نفس الصفحه ولا ايه


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (22 نوفمبر 2012)

Eng_محمد عبده قال:


> التواصل هيبيقي علي نفس الصفحه ولا ايه



هنا بنكمل مناقشات التحليل الأستاتيكي و ما يتبعه اما الموضوع الأخر فهو خاص بالتحليل الديناميكي و نتابعة وفقا للمشاركات الجديدة ان شاء الله


----------



## الورد الابيض (23 نوفمبر 2012)

ممكن كل المعطيات بتاعت المساله ضرورى والمطلوب كمان معلشى ضروررى بليز


----------



## hema81 (24 نوفمبر 2012)

الورد الابيض قال:


> ممكن كل المعطيات بتاعت المساله ضرورى والمطلوب كمان معلشى ضروررى بليز



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الرجاء مراجعة هذا الرابط :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t350252.html#post2843664
تقبلى تحياتى.


----------



## مهاجر (24 نوفمبر 2012)

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير أخي ابراهيم على جهدك.



hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> الرجاء مراجعة هذا الرابط :
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t350252.html#post2843664
> تقبلى تحياتى.


----------



## hema81 (24 نوفمبر 2012)

مهاجر قال:


> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاك الله خير أخي ابراهيم على جهدك.



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
وجزاكم الله مثله واسأل الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا وان يعلمنا ماينفعنا 
ولك جزيل الشكر 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (8 ديسمبر 2012)

عنايه الاخوة الافاضل لقد استفدت من المناقشات السابقه ومن الملفات فأرجو من سيادتكم التكرم بعمل ملفات تجميعيه لجميع المناقشات الهامه فى التصميم على هيئه كتاب حتى يسهل على الاخوة الجدد الذين يشاهدون الموضوع ان يجدو كتابا كاملا مفصلا بالمناقشات وملفات للمشروع من بدايته حتى نهايته شامل ملفات التصميم على البرامج المختلفه.
ولكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام,,


----------



## hema81 (8 ديسمبر 2012)

احمد خليل2006 قال:


> عنايه الاخوة الافاضل لقد استفدت من المناقشات السابقه ومن الملفات فأرجو من سيادتكم التكرم بعمل ملفات تجميعيه لجميع المناقشات الهامه فى التصميم على هيئه كتاب حتى يسهل على الاخوة الجدد الذين يشاهدون الموضوع ان يجدو كتابا كاملا مفصلا بالمناقشات وملفات للمشروع من بدايته حتى نهايته شامل ملفات التصميم على البرامج المختلفه.
> ولكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام,,


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اشكرك اخى العزيز على كلماتك الطيبه وان شاء الله سأقوم بذلك بعد الانتهاء من تصميم المشروع وتجميع ما جاء على هذا الرابط وكذلك رابط التصميم والتحليل الديناميكى حتى يكون موضوع متكامل يستفيد منه جميع اخواننا المهندسين العرب 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## محمود جعفرى (2 يناير 2013)

ربنا يجازيكم خير باذن الله


----------



## أسامه نواره (12 فبراير 2013)

> السلام عليكم





> قرأت رد سيادتكم علي هذا الموضوع





> سؤال فى حساب الDrifts الناتجة من الزلازل عند التحليل الديناميكى..ارجوكم محتاج الجواب بسرعة
> ولدي مشكله حيث انني اعتقد ان الاحمال الرأسيه تسبب drift
> فما الحالة اذن في حالة التشييك علي درفت الزلزال؟ هل يجب ان يؤخذ load compo_
> 
> ...



​*​وصلتنى هذه الرساله على الخاص للاستفسار عن كيفية حساب الانزياح الافقى لاننا نجد فى كثير من الاحيان حدوث انزياح افقى (Drift) نتيجة الاحمال الرأسيه الحيه والميته بدون وجود أحمال أفقيه من الاساس تؤثر على المنشأ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!
للاجابه عن هذا الموضوع نسأل انفسنا لماذا يوجد انزياح أفقى (Drift) نتيجة الاحمال الرأسيه الحيه والميته؟؟؟
الاجابه :الاصل فى وجود هذا الانزياح نتيجة الاحمال الرأسيه الحيه والميته هو عدم تماثل المبنى مما يؤدى الى عدم انطباق مركز الاحمال الرأسيه مع مركز الجساءه للعناصر الرأسيه من أعمده وحوائط قص اذا وجدت وبالتالى يؤدى وجود الانزياح الافقى اى ال (Drift) نتيجة الاحمال الرأسيه والسؤال هل نأخذ قيمة هذا الانزياح فى الحسبان أثناء دراسة المبنى تحت تأثير الزلازل أو الرياح ؟؟؟ اى المفروض أننا نقوم بحساب قيمة الانزياح اى(Drift) من حالات التحميل Load combinations والتى تحتوى على حالات حيه وميته مع أحمال الرياح والزلازل حتى نحصل على أكبر قيمة للانزياح الافقى ؟؟؟؟؟
نذهب للكود ونبحث عن كيفية حساب قيمة الانزياح الافقى اى(Drift) كما يلى :-









ومما سبق يتضح أنه يجب حساب قيمة ال Drift من أحمال الزلازل فقط أى من حالات الزلازل الموجوده فى Load cases
وللمعلوميه ما يوجد فى الكود المصرى هو نفسه فى الكود الامريكى حول هذا الموضوع
وماذا عن الانزياح الافقى نتيجة الاحمال الحيه والميته ؟؟؟؟ 
نحسب له اولا قيمة Ax= torsional amplification factors ونأخذ تأثيرها فى الاعتبار أثناء الحل مما يؤدى الى زيادة المسافه بين مركز الجساءه ومركز الكتله وبالتالى سوف يؤدى ذلك الى زيادة فى قيمة الDrift الناتج عن الزلازل اى فى النهايه تم أخذ عدم تماثل المبنى فى الاعتبار فى حساب وايجاد قيمة الانزياح الافقى للزلازل 
تقبل تحياتى*


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (13 فبراير 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> مرفق ملف الاكسل اللازم للحساب المبدئى للعزوم التى يتحملها المتر الطولى لحوائط القص عند الابعاد المختلفه لعرض حائط القص والمتبقى هو حساب العزوم الكليه عند منسوب الاساسات والتى سوف نقوم بحسابها على حسب الكود المصرى مره وبكود upc97 مره اخرى
> والمطلوب
> 1- هو محاولة وضع الاعمده بقطاعتها الصحيحه بعد تصميمها على اللوحات المعماريه حتى نبحث هل هناك تعارض بين الاعمده واللوحات المعماريه حيث أرى أن هناك تعارض بين بعض الاعمده وحوائط القص مع اللوحات المعماريه
> ...


السلام عليكم 
ممكن توضيح كيفية الحصول على قيم كل من d , d', c1,j وعذرا على كثرة الاسئلة
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (13 فبراير 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> ​
> *​وصلتنى هذه الرساله على الخاص للاستفسار عن كيفية حساب الانزياح الافقى لاننا نجد فى كثير من الاحيان حدوث انزياح افقى (Drift) نتيجة الاحمال الرأسيه الحيه والميته بدون وجود أحمال أفقيه من الاساس تؤثر على المنشأ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!
> للاجابه عن هذا الموضوع نسأل انفسنا لماذا يوجد انزياح أفقى (Drift) نتيجة الاحمال الرأسيه الحيه والميته؟؟؟
> الاجابه :الاصل فى وجود هذا الانزياح نتيجة الاحمال الرأسيه الحيه والميته هو عدم تماثل المبنى مما يؤدى الى عدم انطباق مركز الاحمال الرأسيه مع مركز الجساءه للعناصر الرأسيه من أعمده وحوائط قص اذا وجدت وبالتالى يؤدى وجود الانزياح الافقى اى ال (Drift) نتيجة الاحمال الرأسيه والسؤال هل نأخذ قيمة هذا الانزياح فى الحسبان أثناء دراسة المبنى تحت تأثير الزلازل أو الرياح ؟؟؟ اى المفروض أننا نقوم بحساب قيمة الانزياح اى(Drift) من حالات التحميل Load combinations والتى تحتوى على حالات حيه وميته مع أحمال الرياح والزلازل حتى نحصل على أكبر قيمة للانزياح الافقى ؟؟؟؟؟
> ...




كم نفتخر بعطاء حضرتك حتي الأسئلة التي لم ترد علي اذهاننا و حضرتك عرفت ان منها افادة لنا تعطينا ثمرتها 
اسئل العلي الكريم ان يفتح عليك من ابواب رحمته و عفوه و رزقه و رضاه جل و علا عليك و يجزل لك عطاؤه في الدارين


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (13 فبراير 2013)

م.مخلد المدني قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ممكن توضيح كيفية الحصول على قيم كل من d , d', c1,j وعذرا على كثرة الاسئلة
> تقبل تحياتي


ممكن من الإخوان الإجابةالإجابة


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (14 فبراير 2013)

م.مخلد المدني قال:


> السلام عليكم مهندس اسامة
> ممكن توضيح كيفية الحصول على قيم كل من d , d', c1,j في حساب العزم لكل متر من الجدار وبالتالي حساب طول الجدار في مشاركتك في الصفحة ٢٧ في اقتراح المشروع المتكامل وعذرا على كثرة الاسئلة
> تقبل تحياتي
> وياريت الرد


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (15 فبراير 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> *ولحساب العزوم الكليه الناتجه من الزلازل عند منسوب الاساسات يتم عمل الاتى :-
> 1- اذا رجعنا الى شكل توزيع مركبات قوة الزلزال المؤثره عند كل دور كما فى الشكل السابق والتى يتم توزيعها بالطريقه الاستاتيكيه نجد أن توزيعها توزيع خطى مثلثى الشكل يبدأ بأقصى قيمة عند منسوب اخر دور وينتهى برأس المثلث عند منسوب الاساسات وهذا يذكرنا مباشرة بضغط التربه على الحائط الساند ولكن بشكل مقلوب
> 2-يتم حساب قوة القص القاعدى الكليه (V base ) المؤثره على المبنى حسب الكود المصرى ويمكن عمل ذلك من خلال الملف الذى قمت أنا بعمله على برنامج الايتابس مع عمل حالة تحميل Load combination تشمل الاحمال الميته من (dead load + FC + Wall +0.25 LL ) على أن تكون جميعها working كما ينص الكود المصرى للاحمال 2008 حيث يتم من خلاله حساب وزن الدور الواحد ومن خلال البرامج الموجوده بالمنتدى للمهندس / سيد الشيخ أو المهندس/ أبو منه أو من خلال معادلات الكود المصرى للاحمال 2008 نفسها يمكن حساب اجمالى قوة القص القاعدى التى سوف تؤثر على البرج الخاص بنا وسوف نجد أن هذه القوه الافقيه سوف تتراوح بين 2.50 – 6.50 % من وزن المبنى وهذه النسب تتوقف على نوعية تربة التأسيس والشده الزلزاليه التى سوف يتعرض لها المبنى وكذلك كتلة المبنى وكما نلاحظ أن هذه القوه الافقيه الناتجه ( V base ) هى قوه مصعده ultimate برغم أن الاحمال الداخله فى حسابها تشغيليه working ويمكن تكرار ما سبق للكود الامريكى Upc97 مع اهمال الاحمال الحيه لايتم أخذ نسبه ال 0.25 وكما يوجد ملف اكسل فى المنتدى للمهندس أحمد طبازه لحساب مقدار هذه القوه بكود upc97 وبالطبع نستعيين موقتا لهذه البرامج الخارجيه لحين التعامل مع برنامج الايتابس حيث يمكن وبسهوله التعامل مع الكود المصرى 2008 وادخاله الى برنامج الايتابس وبالطبع كود upc97 موجود اصلا على برنامج الايتابس وسوف نجد أن قيمة القص القاعدى سوف تتراوح بين 5.00 – 15.00 % من وزن المبنى
> 3- بعد ايجاد قيمة قوة القص القاعدى ( V base ) يتم حساب العزم الكلى المؤثر عند الاساسات كالاتى :- ** Mt= 2/3 * H * V base
> ...


السلام عليكم مهندس اسامة ممكن توضيح load combination في النقطة الثانية جزاك ا الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالله حسنى امام (20 فبراير 2013)

كووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (16 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اخوانى لدى قطعه ارض وقمت بعمل طريقه center of regid & mass
ولكن لااعرف كيفيه تحديد مااذا كان المبنى فى احتياج الى حوائط قص اخرى ام هذه الحوائط كافيه ...
مرفق المنشأ


----------



## bboumediene (12 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس الانشائي6 (19 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا و جعل هذه المجهودات الرائعة حقا في ميزان حسنات أصحابها .


----------



## bardiesy (11 يونيو 2013)

موضوع جميل


----------



## mido sharf (24 يوليو 2013)

موافق


----------



## ENG_MOHDH (11 أغسطس 2013)

جميل جدا


----------



## kiloNewton (29 سبتمبر 2013)

موضوع رائع


----------



## محمود علام (5 فبراير 2014)

هل يملك أحد جميع فيديوهات شرح م أسامة etabs 2013
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## صلاح رجب السيد (12 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (19 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير ونفع الله بنا وبكم​


----------



## sayed ghazy (24 مارس 2014)

موضوع جميل وجزا الله المهندسين جميعا خير الجزاء بس ياريت يتجمع كل المشاركات المهمه والتحليل الديناميكى فى ملف واحد


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (12 يونيو 2014)

للرفع


----------



## abdullah2 (26 أغسطس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعل هذا العمل بميزان حسناتكم


----------



## TE5A (7 يناير 2015)

ارجو من المهندس اسامة نوارة اعادة رفع الروابط الموجودة فى الصفحة 23 فى المشاركة رقم 226 ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## jameel alkaisi (18 يناير 2015)

رائع


----------



## civil ashraf (19 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## سردشت (12 مارس 2015)

thanks


----------



## Eng_ABDELBASET (19 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء ونفع بكم


----------



## mossab khaled (30 مارس 2015)

استاذنا المهندس العظيم 
اسامه نواره 

استاذنا المهندس ابراهيم *hema81*

كل اساتذنا اللي شاركوا في الموضوع ده 

انتم فخر للمهندسين العرب 
شكرا لكم 
وفقكم الله وجازاكم على ما قدمتم 
وليس بعد جزاء الله جزاء
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## mohamed2010_eps (30 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## umda (17 أبريل 2015)

الموضوع جميل وراءع وكنت اقترح لو نزود عليه شىء وهو المباني الخضراء يعني يسمتد الطاقه من البيءة المحيطه وكذلك الاضاءه من الشمس واستخدام اتجاهات الرياح للتبريد والتدفءه والتهويه وشكرا


----------



## ahmed66644 (17 أبريل 2015)

فكرة ممتازة


----------



## eslamazeam (18 أبريل 2015)

لى اقتراح بأن يكون المنشأ عبارة عن مستشفى أو متحف أو مول مع رجاء شرح التشطيبات ذات الجودة العالية من حيث الرسم و التنفيذ و الخامات و الأسماء التجارية لقلة المعروض في هذا المجال


----------



## eslamazeam (18 أبريل 2015)

يرجى شرح مشروع high rise building من حيث التصميم و التنفيذ و الخامات و أحمال الرياح و الزلازل


----------



## mossab khaled (24 يوليو 2015)

hema81 قال:


> يمكن تصحيح قيمة الR بالطريقة السورية والتى اعدت ملف الR- CORRECTION لحساب القيمة الجديدة ل R بالتناسب الخطى حيث تم وضع حالتين :
> 1- ان نسبة مشاركة الاطارات تقع بين %25 و %10 كما فى حالتنا هذه .
> 2-ان نسبة مشاركة الاطارات تقع بين %50 و %25.
> وبمعادله بسيطة وبالنسبة والتناسب يمكن حساب قيمة R الجديدة من هذا الملف كما بالصورة التالية:
> ...




*هل يمكن توضيح هذه الجزئيه اكثر 
ووضع ملف الاكسل المستخدم في الصورة حتى تتضح الصورة :20:

شكرا لكل من ساهم في العمل 
خصوصا مهندس اسامه نواره 
والمهندس ابراهيم
*​


----------



## a7medsmt (27 أبريل 2016)

ممكن مشروع تصميم كوبري وياريت يكون شامل جزي معدني وجزء خرسانة لاحقة الاجهاد


----------



## احمد الحسمدى (18 يوليو 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## sea2007 (8 فبراير 2017)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahe_civil (4 أكتوبر 2017)

الف شكر وجزاكم خير


----------



## خالد محمد النور (23 يناير 2019)

فكره رائعة وجميلة تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق

​


----------

